# October Sticky Beans!



## Blackrain90

Hey lovelies! Finally on CD1 of my second cycle ttc since stopping bc. Reallly hoping for a girl, as this will be our last. 

Gonna be using OPK, temping & tracking CM/CP, and taking Vitex to help regulate my ovulation as well as a prenatal and extra calcium.

No idea when I will ovulate (past ttc I would O around CD21 of 29, this last cycle I didn't O until like CD31 of 36 thanks to B6, stopped taking when I ovulated so period would come). Hopefully the vitex will help this cycle.

Anyone else around the same time?


----------



## MrsAmk

I am on cd 5 today, so yea I'll join ya!


----------



## Blackrain90

Awesome!!


----------



## caz & bob

Cd 2 for me fingers crossed girls xx


----------



## MsRipple

I'm in! My second month of trying! First month ended up getting a yeast infection and a 23 day cycle usually 27-29 days, so not sure what happened, when I ovulated, or if we even had sex at the right time. I wonder if my cycles are still normalizing 4 months?

Anyway cd 1 for me!


----------



## MsRipple

Meant to write 4 mo after getting off bc!


----------



## cscbeth8421

Today is CD3 for me. Second month TTC #2. I have had 2 miscarriages (one before my son and a missed miscarriage in may at 11.5 weeks). Our son is 14 months. 

I usually have a 29 day cycle and O around CD 16-19. Planning to temp (totally forgot this morning....), opk's and BD between CD 15 - 20.


----------



## Just1more2

I'll Join you! I am CD 7 of a 33 day cycle trying for #2. We have a DS that is going to be 5 in September. 

This is cycle #4 for us. I have started drinking grapefruit juice this cycle to increase EWCM (hopefully) as I seem to be lacking in that department. We are also going to be BD'ing Every day the week before and week after suspected O date (that being around the 22nd or 23rd) to catch the egg!!!


----------



## Earthylove

Hi ladies! I'm on CD 1 today! This is my first time ttc for #1. We're not doing anything fancy this month or the next. Just BD as close to every other day as we can and hope for the best. Hahaha. I want a girl and DH wants a boy. So excited to join you and a little nervous since this will be our first experience with pregnancy and ttc!


----------



## Blackrain90

Welcome everyone!! Lots of baby dust to all of us!!


----------



## Angel5000

Hey ladies! I'd love to join! CD1 today, so I'm a few days behind everyone else, but I could use support. :) 

We are TTC#1. Been married just over a year and at 30, I am more than ready for a baby!

I stopped bc March 1st and had some very long cycles with a very short LP (8 days). Two cycles ago I started Vitex (Solaray) which made one cycle very short but the second normal length at 38 days (second cycle I added b6 only after O and it increased LP by 1 day). This last cycle I switched to Gaia brand Vitex and added b6 for the whole cycle and my O date went up to CD16 (instead of 28) and my LP increased to 11 days! 

Hoping that was the "right combo" for my body so this cycle I'm going to continue the Vitex and B6, and will be tracking temps, CM & CP, and using OPKs. In addition to the Vitex and B6 I'm taking my prenatal vitamins, a B complex (was advised to always take a b complex with the b6) and calcium supplements. Considering adding EPO up to O day to help with CM because last cycle it seemed a little less than previous cycles. 


I'm really hoping we get our miracle this month. If it doesn't happen I will have to take a few months off and try again after the new year. I'm a teacher and I cannot really set myself up to have a due date that would require me to miss the first month of school, it's not a successful way to start a school year and I'm starting at a new school this year so I am still going to be on probationary period for the first couple years. Not exactly the way to impress my principal.


----------



## Blackrain90

MsRipple said:


> I'm in! My second month of trying! First month ended up getting a yeast infection and a 23 day cycle usually 27-29 days, so not sure what happened, when I ovulated, or if we even had sex at the right time. I wonder if my cycles are still normalizing 4 months?
> 
> Anyway cd 1 for me!

Hopefully they will regulate soon!!


----------



## Blackrain90

cscbeth8421 said:


> Today is CD3 for me. Second month TTC #2. I have had 2 miscarriages (one before my son and a missed miscarriage in may at 11.5 weeks). Our son is 14 months.
> 
> I usually have a 29 day cycle and O around CD 16-19. Planning to temp (totally forgot this morning....), opk's and BD between CD 15 - 20.

This is our second as well! So sorry to hear about the miscarriages, hopefully you will get a sticky healthy bean this cycle!


----------



## Blackrain90

Just1more2 said:


> I'll Join you! I am CD 7 of a 33 day cycle trying for #2. We have a DS that is going to be 5 in September.
> 
> This is cycle #4 for us. I have started drinking grapefruit juice this cycle to increase EWCM (hopefully) as I seem to be lacking in that department. We are also going to be BD'ing Every day the week before and week after suspected O date (that being around the 22nd or 23rd) to catch the egg!!!

Good luck! I hadn't heard about the grapefruit juice, I might have to try that!


----------



## Blackrain90

Earthylove said:


> Hi ladies! I'm on CD 1 today! This is my first time ttc for #1. We're not doing anything fancy this month or the next. Just BD as close to every other day as we can and hope for the best. Hahaha. I want a girl and DH wants a boy. So excited to join you and a little nervous since this will be our first experience with pregnancy and ttc!

Good luck! It's actually a lot less stressful when you aren't having to think about all the extra little things and can just enjoy the trying! I definitely obsess way too much over little things like temping and opk's lol


----------



## Blackrain90

Angel5000 said:


> Hey ladies! I'd love to join! CD1 today, so I'm a few days behind everyone else, but I could use support. :)
> 
> We are TTC#1. Been married just over a year and at 30, I am more than ready for a baby!
> 
> I stopped bc March 1st and had some very long cycles with a very short LP (8 days). Two cycles ago I started Vitex (Solaray) which made one cycle very short but the second normal length at 38 days (second cycle I added b6 only after O and it increased LP by 1 day). This last cycle I switched to Gaia brand Vitex and added b6 for the whole cycle and my O date went up to CD16 (instead of 28) and my LP increased to 11 days!
> 
> Hoping that was the "right combo" for my body so this cycle I'm going to continue the Vitex and B6, and will be tracking temps, CM & CP, and using OPKs. In addition to the Vitex and B6 I'm taking my prenatal vitamins, a B complex (was advised to always take a b complex with the b6) and calcium supplements. Considering adding EPO up to O day to help with CM because last cycle it seemed a little less than previous cycles.
> 
> 
> I'm really hoping we get our miracle this month. If it doesn't happen I will have to take a few months off and try again after the new year. I'm a teacher and I cannot really set myself up to have a due date that would require me to miss the first month of school, it's not a successful way to start a school year and I'm starting at a new school this year so I am still going to be on probationary period for the first couple years. Not exactly the way to impress my principal.

Welcome! Hopefully this is your month, I definitely understand the impact at work, I know my boss is dreading the day I tell her I'm pregnant again, as we are incredibly busy at work (I document and fund mortgages for a bank). 
I have heard lots of great things about Gaia brand vitex. I wanted to start right away so got Natures Way brand as was all they had, but thinking I might want to switch. Hopefully that is the right combo for you and your cycles stay balanced out!


----------



## cupcake.

I'll join in :) I'm on cycle day 7, second month of ttc. I temp and i take OPKs (although i did actually miss my surge last month and probably won't be taking them religiously).
Last cycle i O'd on CD20, kinda hoping to O a couple days earlier this month.

I'm also on a multivitamin and agnus castus. I have preseed, so will use that a couple times as well, but we're planning on just BD like freshly in love teenagers this month hahaha fingers crossed we'll all catch that egg!


----------



## Angel5000

cupcake. said:


> I'll join in :) I'm on cycle day 7, second month of ttc. I temp and i take OPKs (although i did actually miss my surge last month and probably won't be taking them religiously).
> Last cycle i O'd on CD20, kinda hoping to O a couple days earlier this month.
> 
> I'm also on a multivitamin and agnus castus. I have preseed, so will use that a couple times as well, but we're planning on just BD like freshly in love teenagers this month hahaha fingers crossed we'll all catch that egg!

What brand of agnus castus are you taking? I'm just curious as to how it is working for everyone else who takes it.

I think this cycle we'll try to follow SMEP, and then around fertile week just go at it like teens. :thumbup: We're getting A/C put in around the 19th, so that will definitely help. Hard to have sex when it's 90 degrees in the house at bedtime!


----------



## cscbeth8421

i keep forgetting to take my temp before i get out of bed! ahhhh damn it. Good thing im only CD4, ive got time. lol


----------



## Angel5000

cscbeth8421 said:


> i keep forgetting to take my temp before i get out of bed! ahhhh damn it. Good thing im only CD4, ive got time. lol

How long have you been temping? It took me a good cycle or two before it became regular. Now it's just habit to do. The alarm goes off, I hit snooze and I put in my thermometer. LoL!


----------



## Blackrain90

Looks like I'm on the road for an unusally short period- normally the first 3-4 days are pretty heavy, this cycle by day three it was light, and now day 4 it's almost spotting. 
I'm curious what brands of vitex others are using as well. I got Natures Way since that's all they had. Wonder if it would be affecting my period already?


----------



## Blackrain90

Angel5000 said:


> cscbeth8421 said:
> 
> 
> i keep forgetting to take my temp before i get out of bed! ahhhh damn it. Good thing im only CD4, ive got time. lol
> 
> How long have you been temping? It took me a good cycle or two before it became regular. Now it's just habit to do. The alarm goes off, I hit snooze and I put in my thermometer. LoL!Click to expand...

Haha same! Although I often wake up for the first time around 5 and temp and it's quite low, then back to sleep and temp again when I get up at 645 and it's higher. Not sure which is more reliable- same time every day, or whenever I first wake up from a deep sleep? I don't always wake up at 5 every morning so that's why I use 645.


----------



## Angel5000

Blackrain90 said:


> Looks like I'm on the road for an unusally short period- normally the first 3-4 days are pretty heavy, this cycle by day three it was light, and now day 4 it's almost spotting.
> I'm curious what brands of vitex others are using as well. I got Natures Way since that's all they had. Wonder if it would be affecting my period already?

It could be the Vitex. When I used Solaray brand it didn't affect me like that, but I'm using Gaia right now and I'm having a very odd period too......


----------



## Angel5000

Okay ladies, I'm having the WEIRDEST/SHORTEST period ever right now. I just need some people to give me input that are viewing it from external eyes. 

(note: my LP in previous cycles was 8 days, this cycle was 11 days which I atribute to Gaia Vitex)

Sunday (10DPO): expecting AF, getting blood when checking cervix but nothing else, wouldn't see anything if wasn't checking cervix. Temp dropped right below cover line today (97.33). 

Monday (11DPO): I started spotting. Cramping & tired. Thought I started period because at one point when I go to bathroom I have a lot of bright red when I wipe but then for the rest of the day nothing but very very light spotting (almost don't notice). Temperature same as yesterday (right at cover line) 

Tuesday (12DPO or CD1): AF starts. It's light to medium(ish). I only use 2 tampons (regular size) for most of the entire day (had a breaks with panty liner in the middle). Put in 1 more before bed. 
Temperature plummeted this morning (down to 97.05)

Today (13DPO or CD2): in the morning tampon isn't completely full (after being in 10 hours - overnight). Wear one tampon during day, when I take it out after my workout for shower it is almost empty. Rest of the day nothing but spotting. All brownish today, some reddish/pink blood. 
Temperature: When I checked it this morning at normal time I fell asleep and don't remember it beeping. When I woke up (5-6 mins later) it said 97.45. I didn't trust it so retook it and after the beep at the 1 min mark it was 97.18 which is the temp I recorded. Not sure if the first was just because it sat in my mouth too long. If I HAD recorded that temp, I would have been back above cover. 

--
Only difference this month is I've been taking Gaia Vitex. It shortened my cycle to 28 days instead of 38, moved O up by 10 days and increased LP to 11 days. But otherwise everything else is normal. 

This is a lighter period than I've ever had, even when on bc. I'm either having the shortest period in the history of...ever, or .... could it be IB?? I don't want to think that. I've spent the day convincing myself it is not. But it's SO odd!! 

Thoughts?! 

Don't worry about hurting my feelings - I don't think I'm pregnant. But I've had 2 people tell me it sounds like IB, so I need other opinions.


----------



## Blackrain90

It could be the vitex (if my current period is any indication), I had 3 days of brown discharge before my period along with a shorter lighter one overall, but that could be from stopping B6. Did you already test previously?


----------



## Angel5000

Blackrain90 said:


> It could be the vitex (if my current period is any indication), I had 3 days of brown discharge before my period along with a shorter lighter one overall, but that could be from stopping B6. Did you already test previously?

Well, I did a "get it out of my system" POAS at 8DPO, which is too early but I'm a teacher on the last two weeks of summer vacation with nothing to do so I had to get my mind off of it. I was going to test at 10DPO but when I checked my cervix in the morning there was enough blood that I thought I was going to start that day so I didn't bother. 

I did test today when I realized I had stopped bleeding regularly, but it was stupidly at 3pm and only like a 2-3 hour old. Even though I'm on "CD2" I'm only 13DPO so not exactly the best example.


----------



## cupcake.

Angel5000 said:


> cupcake. said:
> 
> 
> I'll join in :) I'm on cycle day 7, second month of ttc. I temp and i take OPKs (although i did actually miss my surge last month and probably won't be taking them religiously).
> Last cycle i O'd on CD20, kinda hoping to O a couple days earlier this month.
> 
> I'm also on a multivitamin and agnus castus. I have preseed, so will use that a couple times as well, but we're planning on just BD like freshly in love teenagers this month hahaha fingers crossed we'll all catch that egg!
> 
> What brand of agnus castus are you taking? I'm just curious as to how it is working for everyone else who takes it.
> 
> I think this cycle we'll try to follow SMEP, and then around fertile week just go at it like teens. :thumbup: We're getting A/C put in around the 19th, so that will definitely help. Hard to have sex when it's 90 degrees in the house at bedtime!Click to expand...

I'm from germany so i don't know if my brand will tell you anything haha i take mine from 1a Pharma. I'm not sure if i feel like it's working already, i'm hoping to O a bit earlier and if i do i think it'll be from the agnus castus. 

Angel, i had a period similar like you last cycle and i was sure it couldn't be my actual period. I had one day of light flow and the other days were just spotting which was so unusual for me. But it did turn out to be my period, so it's totally possible to have a weird period every now and then :)


----------



## Angel5000

cupcake. said:


> Angel5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cupcake. said:
> 
> 
> I'll join in :) I'm on cycle day 7, second month of ttc. I temp and i take OPKs (although i did actually miss my surge last month and probably won't be taking them religiously).
> Last cycle i O'd on CD20, kinda hoping to O a couple days earlier this month.
> 
> I'm also on a multivitamin and agnus castus. I have preseed, so will use that a couple times as well, but we're planning on just BD like freshly in love teenagers this month hahaha fingers crossed we'll all catch that egg!
> 
> What brand of agnus castus are you taking? I'm just curious as to how it is working for everyone else who takes it.
> 
> I think this cycle we'll try to follow SMEP, and then around fertile week just go at it like teens. :thumbup: We're getting A/C put in around the 19th, so that will definitely help. Hard to have sex when it's 90 degrees in the house at bedtime!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm from germany so i don't know if my brand will tell you anything haha i take mine from 1a Pharma. I'm not sure if i feel like it's working already, i'm hoping to O a bit earlier and if i do i think it'll be from the agnus castus.
> 
> Angel, i had a period similar like you last cycle and i was sure it couldn't be my actual period. I had one day of light flow and the other days were just spotting which was so unusual for me. But it did turn out to be my period, so it's totally possible to have a weird period every now and then :)Click to expand...

Oh! Yeah, that brand doesn't mean anything to me. Lol! :haha: 

Thanks, maybe I am just having one of those really weird flows. I took a test today just to be sure and it was a BFN so I'm assuming it's just weird.


----------



## Casey3

Hi ladies, can I join y'all? :) I got a bfp last Friday but sadly AF started on Saturday so it looks like another chemical for me :( really hoping for some baby dust and sticky vibes this month! Tomorrow is cd7, BDing daily or every other day is my main plan... Started taking a multi B vitamin in rotation with a prenatal, hoping some B6 helps with my hormones. Fx off everyone!


----------



## Blackrain90

Welcome Casey!! So sorry to hear about your chemical, I know how awful that feels :( Hopefully you get your sticky bean this month!


----------



## Angel5000

Casey3 said:


> Hi ladies, can I join y'all? :) I got a bfp last Friday but sadly AF started on Saturday so it looks like another chemical for me :( really hoping for some baby dust and sticky vibes this month! Tomorrow is cd7, BDing daily or every other day is my main plan... Started taking a multi B vitamin in rotation with a prenatal, hoping some B6 helps with my hormones. Fx off everyone!

I'm so sorry :hugs: I'm so afraid of getting a chemical. Every cycle I say just because of that fear I'll wait until AF is late to test. I never hold out that long. lol. Hoping this month is your month! B6 really helped me lengthen my LP (by 3 days) but I had to take a b6 (100mg) pill with my complex (because they say you need them to work together) because the b complex wasn't doing enough by itself. There are tons of benefits of B vitamins. :) I take the B multi even when not TTC just for the extra energy.


----------



## todmommy4568

I would love to join! It's CD 3 for me, this will be our third cycle since copper iud removal. 

First cycle was spent NTNP just wanting to let my body get back to normal. Charted but very sporadically so it didn't tell me much since I wasn't consistent.

Second cycle I charted more regularly although I did skip a good deal of days while on vacation and never got my CH.

This cycle I am taking fertilaid, fertilecm, and ovaboost, using opks, and am going to try and chart consistently. Hoping we can catch the egg this month otherwise we will have to take a year long break due to my internship next fall.

Lots of :dust: ladies!


----------



## MsRipple

Cd 5 for me, and I don't know if I'm describing this correctly, but my uterus feels sore! Less severe and more continuous than cramping. I've been dabbling with random things that are supposed to be good for fertility, including red raspberry leaf tea and fertility self-massage. Has anyone else used these or know what I'm talking about?


----------



## Blackrain90

Welcome ladies!!
I feel like I have heard of people using the tea to help bring on labour, so I could see that maybe having an effect on your uterus.


----------



## Blackrain90

Hoping this is a good sign. Last cycle I had stark white negative OPK CD13-16 (only days I tested), didn't ovulate until CD31. Today CD7 this is my test. Wonder if this means I'll likely O soon?? Darker than last 2 days too.
 



Attached Files:







20150815_112711_HDR-1.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## PnutProtector

Hi ladies! Can I join? I'm currently CD8 and this is our second cycle TTC for #1 after I had my Mirena taken out. Didn't chart last cycle, but I'm temping this cycle. Haven't started the OPKs yet, but probably will if nothing happens in the next couple of cycles.


----------



## caz & bob

cd8 for me hun xx


----------



## cupcake.

CD 11 almost over for me. OH is already asleep next to me haha 

Since i'm hoping to ovulate soon our plan is to BD at least every other day. Did last night, didn't today so i will be doing my very best to persuade him tomorrow :D 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Angel5000

CD6 for me. Just got back from visiting my parents, and working on stuff for DH's grandparents estate. Since they raised him and he's the executor of the estate, we have to deal with ti all. It was a long, stressful weekend. I've got new teacher orientation for my new school district this week, and then start the new school year next week. I'm worried all the stress will affect O. 

I've got an appointment on Wednesday to do blood work. I'm concerned about my short LP + low temps and a few other things. Hoping to run some thyroid tests just to rule things out. My dr retires end of this month, my insurance ends, and I won't get new insurance until Oct1. So I want to at least get the tests done while I have the better insurance (the new one isn't as good). Since I"m doing bloodwork Wed I haven't started Vitex up again this cycle (I always stop using during AF) and I'll wait until Thursday to take it. 

Keeping fingers crossed that everything comes out good! 




PnutProtector said:


> Hi ladies! Can I join? I'm currently CD8 and this is our second cycle TTC for #1 after I had my Mirena taken out. Didn't chart last cycle, but I'm temping this cycle. Haven't started the OPKs yet, but probably will if nothing happens in the next couple of cycles.

Welcome! :)



Blackrain90 said:


> Hoping this is a good sign. Last cycle I had stark white negative OPK CD13-16 (only days I tested), didn't ovulate until CD31. Today CD7 this is my test. Wonder if this means I'll likely O soon?? Darker than last 2 days too.

Blackrain - hoping you O soon!! That looks like it's getting close! My OPKs tend to start out stark white at the beginning, and slowly darken. For me, when mine look like that I'm usually a few days out from O. Of course everyone is different, but hoping yours happens soon! :thumbup:


----------



## Blackrain90

Haha hope so! Today's weren't as dark, but at least it looks like I'm on track to ovulate earlier than CD21 haha!!


----------



## cscbeth8421

Blackrain90 said:


> Haha hope so! Today's weren't as dark, but at least it looks like I'm on track to ovulate earlier than CD21 haha!!

I was going to say "wow CD7 and almost positive opk!!" Here's hoping you O before CD21!
CD9 for me today. Will start OPK's Saturday (CD14) since i usually O CD16-18ish. Also planning to start BDing regularly starting this weekend through next week. (at least every other day) :winkwink:

Been good on my temping. Kinda all over the place though...see my chart in my signature. 

Had a great weekend! Went to the beach with my son (14 mos) on Friday for a couple hrs. Took him hiking in the backpack for 2 hrs on Saturday. He is a big boy, 27lbs and super tall (looks like he is 3). it was SO HOT! (95 degrees and HUMID) So got in a good work out. :) How was every ones weekend?


----------



## Just1more2

Been a bit since I checked this thread as I have had a pretty busy week last week!

CD 13 for me today. Will probably O around Friday or Saturday this week. BD last night and will again tonight when OH gets home - planning on BD AT LEAST every other day (hopefully every day!!) and still drinking grapefruit. 

I want this to be the cycle for all of us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone to catch those eggs!!!:hugs:


----------



## todmommy4568

Csc- my chart is all over the place too haha hoping it is due to oddities like last night I fell asleep on the living room floor and didnt wake up and go to bed until 3:30 then temped at 5 and had a high temp. I never hike but always thought it would be really pretty and relaxing. We took DS to the zoo and that was enough of a "hike" for me :haha: I am so out of shape. 

Afm cycle wise I am on cd 7 and started opk last night since it is my first cycle using opks and I am taking these herbal supplements and I got a line definitely not a positive. It was about as dark as one that I took a couple days before AF got me so maybe I will just always register that much on an opk :shrug:


----------



## todmommy4568

Blackrain90 said:


> Hoping this is a good sign. Last cycle I had stark white negative OPK CD13-16 (only days I tested), didn't ovulate until CD31. Today CD7 this is my test. Wonder if this means I'll likely O soon?? Darker than last 2 days too.

This is what my test looked like yesterday! Taken on cd5 I am cd 6 today not 7 like I said in previous post haha far too tired today. I am very interested to see when you O as I am worried with a line like that already and will be away from OH on cd 10,11, and 12.


----------



## Angel5000

todmommy4568 said:


> Csc- my chart is all over the place too haha hoping it is due to oddities like last night I fell asleep on the living room floor and didnt wake up and go to bed until 3:30 then temped at 5 and had a high temp. I never hike but always thought it would be really pretty and relaxing. We took DS to the zoo and that was enough of a "hike" for me :haha: I am so out of shape.
> 
> Afm cycle wise I am on cd 7 and started opk last night since it is my first cycle using opks and I am taking these herbal supplements and I got a line definitely not a positive. It was about as dark as one that I took a couple days before AF got me so maybe I will just always register that much on an opk :shrug:

Some people always do. Some people (like me) have nothing on them at firt and they progressively get darker. Just depends on your hormones. :)

Question: what is "afm" ? I keep seeing it and keep forgetting to ask!




cscbeth8421 said:


> Had a great weekend! Went to the beach with my son (14 mos) on Friday for a couple hrs. Took him hiking in the backpack for 2 hrs on Saturday. He is a big boy, 27lbs and super tall (looks like he is 3). it was SO HOT! (95 degrees and HUMID) So got in a good work out. :) How was every ones weekend?

We spent the weekend cleaning out DH's grandparents house. They passed away a few months ago and DH is in charge of the estate (they raised him) so we've spent the last two weekends cleaning out the house and determing what things are going to Good Will, what things are trash and what things to keep. It's been insane! BIL took care of them during their last days and then was living there for a couple months after they passed and was supposed to be working on the house but we found out that he's done almost nothing. So we've spent the last 2 weekends doing it. Utterly exhausting. But we did make a lot of progress. Just that there is 50+ years worth of stuff in the house and DH's grandmother was a pack rat. Finding old butter and creamer and tv dinner containers she kept in the attic: HUNDREDS of them. Literally. We took over 1700lbs of stuff to the dump this weekend alone. And two truck fulls of stuff to good will. Plus the BOXES of stuff we still have to sort through later. 

Ugh. 

They live about 3 hours away. The bonus is that my parents live in the same town so we can visit them and stay there while we work and my mom and sister helped us out with the house- which was a God send. 

I'm glad I don't go back to work for a couple days so I still have time to recover. I'm a teacher and the school year starts soon. Wow!

I'll be glad to have something to do to keep my mind off TTC, but also afraid starting up at a new school district will cause some stress which could affect this cycle.


----------



## todmommy4568

Angel that sounds exhausting! Hopefully you are able to get everything sorted and are ready to head back to the classroom :flower: I believe that afm stands for as for me, at least that's what I mean when I say it :haha: everyone has so many different abbreviations and interprets or uses them differently


----------



## Angel5000

todmommy4568 said:


> Angel that sounds exhausting! Hopefully you are able to get everything sorted and are ready to head back to the classroom :flower: I believe that afm stands for as for me, at least that's what I mean when I say it :haha: everyone has so many different abbreviations and interprets or uses them differently

Thanks! that makes a lot of sense, actually. I've been sitting here making up things in my head. None of them made sense though! :haha:

It was SOO exhausting. We've been gone every weekend for the last 5 weeks. Cleaning the house + wedding + family reunion + cleaning + cleaning.... I'm so done. LoL! We are almost there at least so the BIL will hopefully get the last couple little things done. We've moved a lot of stuff out into storage so we have to go through that next but at least the house itself is done. We were in a time crunch.

I start "new teacher" orientation on Wednesday. I'm far from a new teacher (going on 9th year in a classroom) but I'm new to this district. Then next wed is teachers return and then the following week is students return. I'm not even close to ready. LoL! :haha: But I will start to be after this week. I just need to know the school policies and get into my classroom so I have a better idea of what I need to do. I teach high school math, so I have to meet with my math team and get the school's curriculum because it is different from my previous school. :)


----------



## cscbeth8421

Angel5000 said:


> todmommy4568 said:
> 
> 
> Csc- my chart is all over the place too haha hoping it is due to oddities like last night I fell asleep on the living room floor and didnt wake up and go to bed until 3:30 then temped at 5 and had a high temp. I never hike but always thought it would be really pretty and relaxing. We took DS to the zoo and that was enough of a "hike" for me :haha: I am so out of shape.
> 
> Afm cycle wise I am on cd 7 and started opk last night since it is my first cycle using opks and I am taking these herbal supplements and I got a line definitely not a positive. It was about as dark as one that I took a couple days before AF got me so maybe I will just always register that much on an opk :shrug:
> 
> Some people always do. Some people (like me) have nothing on them at firt and they progressively get darker. Just depends on your hormones. :)
> 
> Question: what is "afm" ? I keep seeing it and keep forgetting to ask!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cscbeth8421 said:
> 
> 
> Had a great weekend! Went to the beach with my son (14 mos) on Friday for a couple hrs. Took him hiking in the backpack for 2 hrs on Saturday. He is a big boy, 27lbs and super tall (looks like he is 3). it was SO HOT! (95 degrees and HUMID) So got in a good work out. :) How was every ones weekend?Click to expand...
> 
> We spent the weekend cleaning out DH's grandparents house. They passed away a few months ago and DH is in charge of the estate (they raised him) so we've spent the last two weekends cleaning out the house and determing what things are going to Good Will, what things are trash and what things to keep. It's been insane! BIL took care of them during their last days and then was living there for a couple months after they passed and was supposed to be working on the house but we found out that he's done almost nothing. So we've spent the last 2 weekends doing it. Utterly exhausting. But we did make a lot of progress. Just that there is 50+ years worth of stuff in the house and DH's grandmother was a pack rat. Finding old butter and creamer and tv dinner containers she kept in the attic: HUNDREDS of them. Literally. We took over 1700lbs of stuff to the dump this weekend alone. And two truck fulls of stuff to good will. Plus the BOXES of stuff we still have to sort through later.
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> They live about 3 hours away. The bonus is that my parents live in the same town so we can visit them and stay there while we work and my mom and sister helped us out with the house- which was a God send.
> 
> I'm glad I don't go back to work for a couple days so I still have time to recover. I'm a teacher and the school year starts soon. Wow!
> 
> I'll be glad to have something to do to keep my mind off TTC, but also afraid starting up at a new school district will cause some stress which could affect this cycle.Click to expand...

Yep, that sure does sound exhausting!


----------



## todmommy4568

High school math is definitely a fun one...jk :haha: I enjoyed my math classes in high school but my dad was a hs math teacher and I always felt bad for him with some of the stuff he ended up going through..and then he made me start tutoring some of his students and I felt even worse for him :haha: 

Hopefully your BIL will get things finished up so you can focus on more important things..like babies! Haha if I remember right you are in the same boat as me, only TTC this month before taking a break? I am trying this month and possibly next month but next month would be the absolute last month I could. DS will be so disappointed if it doesn't happen haha we don't really talk to him about babies but he keeps asking if I have a baby in me yet because he really wants a baby :haha: last night he told me that he really wants me to have a baby but that he only wants me to be his mommy so now he is conflicted haha.


----------



## mrscletus

CD1 today for me... so I am a little behind some of you. But I like having multiple threads to share on. 

So hoping that this is THE month. I had mirena out a few months ago, so thinking that my cycle is finally regulating. They have been 27 days each with my LP changing length, but this last cycle was 13 days. 

FX that this will be the cycle for lots of us!!


----------



## Angel5000

todmommy4568 said:


> High school math is definitely a fun one...jk :haha: I enjoyed my math classes in high school but my dad was a hs math teacher and I always felt bad for him with some of the stuff he ended up going through..and then he made me start tutoring some of his students and I felt even worse for him :haha:
> 
> Hopefully your BIL will get things finished up so you can focus on more important things..like babies! Haha if I remember right you are in the same boat as me, only TTC this month before taking a break? I am trying this month and possibly next month but next month would be the absolute last month I could. DS will be so disappointed if it doesn't happen haha we don't really talk to him about babies but he keeps asking if I have a baby in me yet because he really wants a baby :haha: last night he told me that he really wants me to have a baby but that he only wants me to be his mommy so now he is conflicted haha.

Yeah, we have a lot to get through. I enjoy it, but sometimes I envy the teachers who do art or PE. Just seems like less stress! :haha:

My niece does the same thing to my sister and I. Keeps asking if there is a baby in our tummy. She really wants a baby. 

I'm in the same boat as you. If no BFP in September then I'm taking a break until probably January. Don't want to have a due date that makes me miss the first month or so of school. Just too hard. And we can't financially have me take off a whole school year. Just not doable. DH is in his apprenticeship for Electrician. He'll be done in a year but it still won't be enough to get hold all our bills. ESPECIALLY if there's a baby!


----------



## cupcake.

Hello ladies. :) 

CD12 today and had an ob/gyn appointment for my biyearly pap smear. My doctor already knows we started ttc and when i left he said "so i will see you in 6 months or when you're pregnant if that happens before then"

Well, i sure hope so!


----------



## Angel5000

cupcake. said:


> Hello ladies. :)
> 
> CD12 today and had an ob/gyn appointment for my biyearly pap smear. My doctor already knows we started ttc and when i left he said "so i will see you in 6 months or when you're pregnant if that happens before then"
> 
> Well, i sure hope so!

Can I ask why you get biyearly? I thought it was suggested for only once a year? That's all I've ever had anyway


----------



## cupcake.

Angel5000 said:


> cupcake. said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies. :)
> 
> CD12 today and had an ob/gyn appointment for my biyearly pap smear. My doctor already knows we started ttc and when i left he said "so i will see you in 6 months or when you're pregnant if that happens before then"
> 
> Well, i sure hope so!
> 
> Can I ask why you get biyearly? I thought it was suggested for only once a year? That's all I've ever had anywayClick to expand...

Uh, i don't know actually. I was told to go twice a year so that's what I've always done and I've never had a doctor tell me i don't need to come that often so I never actually thought twice about it. Maybe it's just how they do it here in germany? :shrug::shrug: sorry I can't really answer haha if i remember i'll ask next time :)


----------



## todmommy4568

That probably makes a difference being in Germany. In the states they have changed it now to every two years if there are no health concerns.


----------



## cupcake.

What, really? That doesn't seem to make too much sense to me.. isn't the point of those tests so that if there actually is something, it's caught before there are real health issues and you have the best possible chance of treating it..?
Sucks that things like these are being cut..


----------



## todmommy4568

Yea, if you have had previous issues I think they leave it yearly or if you have risk factors. I think age also plays a part in the frequency.


----------



## Blackrain90

In Canada (or at least where I am) if you have no health concerns, they will wait up to 3 years in between. I have single friends who have been told to go every 1-2 years but my younger momma friends have all been told every three years.

I have had light cramping all morning (not bad by any means but an ache in lower tummy and back) but with the lighter tests yesterday I doubt it's O? Getting little twinges on both sides not just one too. Wonder if I'm just too far in my own head and imagining things, I do feel kinda sick but likely just because I need to eat.


----------



## Angel5000

Oh! Location probably makes a big difference. 

In the states I was told every year from age 18 (or becomes sexually active) until age 30. Then at around 30 if there are no problems it can become every 2 years.


----------



## PnutProtector

CD13 here. And my chart is.... nuts. I have no idea why my temps keep plummeting. UGH. Someone tell me it's normal?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/291d2a//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## cscbeth8421

PnutProtector said:


> CD13 here. And my chart is.... nuts. I have no idea why my temps keep plummeting. UGH. Someone tell me it's normal?
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/291d2a//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart

I would say you are going to see it shoot up soon (like tomorrow or the next day) which means O might be right around the corner. Totally normal for temp to drop immediately before ovulation!


----------



## PnutProtector

Thank you, cscbeth! That makes me feel better. I was about to start freaking out and thinking that I'm not normal or something. Before IUD my cycles were super irregular varrying anywhere from 17 - 45 days. Like whoa. But during IUD I had about 21 day cycles. And now after, I'm still figuring it out haha!


----------



## cupcake.

CD 13 as well, Pnut! :D 
And my chart looks similar

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/5c441e/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Angel5000

PnutProtector said:


> CD13 here. And my chart is.... nuts. I have no idea why my temps keep plummeting. UGH. Someone tell me it's normal?
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/291d2a//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart

Some months my temps do that leading up to O. Perfectly normal. I would assume it will probably go up pretty soon indicating Ovulation occurred. Have you been checking other signs for possible up coming Ovulation? (CM/CP/OPK?)


----------



## cupcake.

Good evening ladies :)

CD 14, no ovulation yet. But last night while DTD I had a sharp pain in my right ovary, so I'm hoping that means I'll see my temperature rise in the next couple days!


----------



## caz & bob

cd 11 think I am going to ovulate soon had some ewcm so going to bd tonight just in case I will do a opk tomorrow morning xx


----------



## todmommy4568

Cupcake- hoping you O soon :flower:

I am getting my self all worked up over what is probably nothing. I decided to take these supplements this month and now I continue to read things about it. Since iud removal my cycles have been irregular so I decided to take fertilaid in the hopes that it would bring my cycle back to normal as it is supposed balance your hormones. There were more good reviews than bad ones and honestly there are always going to be bad reviews of things, not everyone is going to like something. I have been taking it since cd 1 and am committed to taking it through the whole cycle. The only thing is that I keep getting bored and reading stuff from other women who have had this supplement mess with their cycles and what not. I don't know why I keep reading it or why I am letting it get to me I have already made the decision to take it and stick with it :shrug: thanks ladies just needed a quick rant!

How is everyone doing??


----------



## Earthylove

Todmommy, I know what you mean. I do that too! I like reading reviews for things but sometimes it can freak you out and make the decision making process more confusing. Sometimes you just have to try something out for yourself! :)

I'm on cd9 now. Not sure when I'll ovulate but it hasn't happened yet. I suspect sometime around the weekend. DH wanted to bd this morning but I was running behind on time and had to rush off to work :dohh: probably would have been good to at least cover the bases but there's still time to get the swimmers in position! 

It's sounding good, cupcake and caz&bob! Ovulation must be right around the corner. Keep us posted!


----------



## todmommy4568

Earthylove said:


> Todmommy, I know what you mean. I do that too! I like reading reviews for things but sometimes it can freak you out and make the decision making process more confusing. Sometimes you just have to try something out for yourself! :)
> 
> I'm on cd9 now. Not sure when I'll ovulate but it hasn't happened yet. I suspect sometime around the weekend. DH wanted to bd this morning but I was running behind on time and had to rush off to work :dohh: probably would have been good to at least cover the bases but there's still time to get the swimmers in position!
> 
> It's sounding good, cupcake and caz&bob! Ovulation must be right around the corner. Keep us posted!

Thanks! If I stopped taking it I would always wonder what if I kept taking it so I need to stop looking at things haha. That seems really early for ovulation, cd 11? My cycles are normally 32 days long so I don't suspect I will ovulate until around cd 18 or 19 and I am hoping these supplements don't mess with that too much because now I won't see OH until the 28th so cd 17 due to work, not very happy about that as this is our last month ttc before taking a long break. :sad:


----------



## Blackrain90

Hopefully your ovulation date works in your favour todmommy!

My temp took a HUGE dip today. I temped at 4am as that's when I first woke (usually temp between 5-7 depending when I first wake up) but even so I wouldn't think it would dip that much! Still negative opks so don't think it's an ovulation related thing. 

I have also been a bit achey in lower tummy a few days this week so not sure what that's about.


----------



## todmommy4568

Blackrain90 said:


> Hopefully your ovulation date works in your favour todmommy!
> 
> My temp took a HUGE dip today. I temped at 4am as that's when I first woke (usually temp between 5-7 depending when I first wake up) but even so I wouldn't think it would dip that much! Still negative opks so don't think it's an ovulation related thing.
> 
> I have also been a bit achey in lower tummy a few days this week so not sure what that's about.

Thanks blackrain I'm hoping it works out too! I will be devestated if I O early and he isn't here. 

Maybe it was just a wonky temp since it was earlier :shrug: have you tried using an adjuster and seeing what happens if you change it closer to your normal time? My temps are always up and down like that depending on how I slept, if i had an extra blanket or lighter blanket, the temp in my house etc


----------



## Angel5000

Well ladies, I just spent 7 hours in "new teacher orientation" for my new district. My brain is officially fried and now I'm off to see my doctor in a few minutes (about 30 mins actually) to try and convince him to run some blood work to rule out any thyroid or vitaminD issues. I'm worried he'll think I"m just a hypochondriac (or crazy woman who is TTC) and is over using google! But, I feel like my short LP (8-9 days), my very low temps (BBTs are typically in 96s and very low 97s pre-O, unless I had drinks or didn't sleep well the night before), low libido, and trouble with weight gain are good enough reasons to at least run the tests and rule it out. I'm stressed he'll think I've wasted his time, and even more stressed that the results won't come back in soon enough. He retires 8/31 and my insurance ends 8/31 and if I Don't get the results soon enough I won't be able to schedule a follow up to analyze if necessary. So much going on! This is the last month TTC before we have to take a break until the new year. 


todmommy: I do the same thing!! I always double guess myself and wonder if maybe these things are going to mess with me. The stress bout the supplement probably does more harm to O than the supplement itself. Haha! I haven't tried fertilaid before but I have heard really good things about it. I hope it does work for you! Remember that some of those herbal things take a little while to really work so be open minded. :) I'd say stay off the internet but we all know that isn't likely for any of us. ;)

I'm in the same boat about this being last month before taking a break. Here's hoping we both have good O days at the right time! :)


----------



## todmommy4568

Oh my gosh Angel, 7 hours! I would die haha I just spent one hour in DS's preschool orientation and could not wait to get out of there :haha: Those things make me feel so weird, I am a young mom I am 24 and DS is 4 and I feel like the other moms who are older look at me differently, although I have to admit most of this is my own insecurities about it. I felt even more out of place because most of the parents were still in dressy work clothes where as I was in jeans and a tshirt with no makeup and my hair pulled back :dohh: And to top it off pretty sure I had massive "resting bitch face" (excuse my language) :haha: the whole time! I work in social work and had a client go completely haywire right after I left today and spent most of the time between work getting done until orientation on the phone :wacko: Lets just say I wasn't the happiest person before I stepped into an uncomfortable situation. 

Staying off the internet is just not going to happen! :haha: I read for a lot it moves their O day up and then read for some that it pushes their O day back. I'm hoping it pushes mine up a little from where it has been but basically just pushes it back to normal, or delays it. I have been sitting here thinking that I should ask OH to make up an excuse for work to only be out of town for half the week next week or work in town. I have officially lost it!!!! :rofl::dohh:


----------



## todmommy4568

Also with all the symptoms that you have I see no reason why your doctor wouldn't take you seriously, and I don't think he will get upset or feel like you are wasting his time. :hugs:


----------



## Blackrain90

Yeah I think all of those things are a very valid reason to be requesting tests. Fx'd your tests get done in time!!


----------



## Blackrain90

todmommy4568 said:


> Blackrain90 said:
> 
> 
> Hopefully your ovulation date works in your favour todmommy!
> 
> My temp took a HUGE dip today. I temped at 4am as that's when I first woke (usually temp between 5-7 depending when I first wake up) but even so I wouldn't think it would dip that much! Still negative opks so don't think it's an ovulation related thing.
> 
> I have also been a bit achey in lower tummy a few days this week so not sure what that's about.
> 
> Thanks blackrain I'm hoping it works out too! I will be devestated if I O early and he isn't here.
> 
> Maybe it was just a wonky temp since it was earlier :shrug: have you tried using an adjuster and seeing what happens if you change it closer to your normal time? My temps are always up and down like that depending on how I slept, if i had an extra blanket or lighter blanket, the temp in my house etcClick to expand...

Yeah I added .10 for every half hour it was off and that brings it to close to the same as yesterday, I'm just afraid to mess with my chart lol


----------



## Blackrain90

Oh, the calculators I found online only adjusted to 36.24 (not 36.5 like I thought)


----------



## Angel5000

So, the doctor said that he would run whatever tests I want. The lab place was closed by the end of my appointment so I will get the blood work tomorrow. We're specifically checking thyroid and vitamin D. 

He's really very good about humoring people's requests but he did basically tell me that he doesn't think a 9 day luteal phase is anything to worry about, that until I've been trying for a year I can't get worried, to make sure to have sex at the right time (recommendation was to NOT have sex the day of a +OPK but wait until the day after, specifically because you never know if there's a low sperm count issue), to use OPKs to find the right time, and then went on to say that BBT is not really accurate/effective. Of course, I tried to explain that I don't use BBT to figure out when to BD but that I use it to confirm I've already ovulated but I Think at that point he wasn't listening. I can't blame him, he's battling cancer which is why he's retiring in 2 weeks. And even though I stopped bc in February, we've only been seriously actively trying for 3 months. So I look like one of those women just freaking out too soon. 

Either way, I'll still get my blood work. I'm going to to the lab tomorrow. :)


todmommy - I'm sure you looked fine at the orientation! But yeah, 7 hours was torture. Tomorrow our orientation is only 3.5 hours, I'm so glad! So sorry to hear about your client though. 

blackrain - what adjuster did you use? I had never thought of using an adjuster when my temp is off.


----------



## Blackrain90

Angel5000 said:


> So, the doctor said that he would run whatever tests I want. The lab place was closed by the end of my appointment so I will get the blood work tomorrow. We're specifically checking thyroid and vitamin D.
> 
> He's really very good about humoring people's requests but he did basically tell me that he doesn't think a 9 day luteal phase is anything to worry about, that until I've been trying for a year I can't get worried, to make sure to have sex at the right time (recommendation was to NOT have sex the day of a +OPK but wait until the day after, specifically because you never know if there's a low sperm count issue), to use OPKs to find the right time, and then went on to say that BBT is not really accurate/effective. Of course, I tried to explain that I don't use BBT to figure out when to BD but that I use it to confirm I've already ovulated but I Think at that point he wasn't listening. I can't blame him, he's battling cancer which is why he's retiring in 2 weeks. And even though I stopped bc in February, we've only been seriously actively trying for 3 months. So I look like one of those women just freaking out too soon.
> 
> Either way, I'll still get my blood work. I'm going to to the lab tomorrow. :)
> 
> 
> todmommy - I'm sure you looked fine at the orientation! But yeah, 7 hours was torture. Tomorrow our orientation is only 3.5 hours, I'm so glad! So sorry to hear about your client though.
> 
> blackrain - what adjuster did you use? I had never thought of using an adjuster when my temp is off.

Glad he was willing to do the tests, Hopefully you get the answers you are looking for!

I googled bbt temp adjuster, it came up with a couple but they all said the same (one was whenmybaby.com.) Based on the times, it only increased it by barely .10 per hour (rather than .20)


----------



## cupcake.

That's good you're getting the tests you want! I think with your symptoms they're totally valid! :)


----------



## lvksa

Hi ladies,

I'm new here, but I thought I would join you as I'm currently CD15.


----------



## cupcake.

Welcome ivksa! Did you O already, or when do you usually O?

I'm on CD15, haven't Oed yet but i have a feeling it's any day now. Had some pains in my right ovary last time we DTD and today i actually noticed some CM! Kind of a mixture of wet and eggwhite, but since i barely get any CM i'm super excited! Haha glad that tonight OH and I will have the chance to take advantage of it :D 

I was also just thinking about how crazy it was that i'm getting excited over something like CM haha wouldn't have thought that a couple months ago, but it actually feels good to be more in tune with my own body


----------



## cscbeth8421

Good morning ladies (well at least its morning here in Boston!) Another sweltering humid day! CD 12 today. Another EXTREMELY negative opk last night. squinter again about 30 minutes after. I guess i am just one of those women who barely have a line unless its right before O. Im keeping track of all of them making a chart, when i get closer to O i will take a pic and report my line progression for you all. 
Two nights in a row i have had sex dreams.  lol I keep telling my DH, hopefully we can DTD tonight, we have been slacking BIG time this month. But i guess that is the way it goes, some months are more active than others. As long as we get a few days of BDing in when the opk's are +, im ok with it. lol :happydance:

Also I have been charting CP and CM this month along with temps. Chart in signature. :) How is everyone doing?!


----------



## todmommy4568

Blackrain- even how far it was adjusted looks to be in a normal range...I have used whenmybaby before and really liked that adjuster, it seemed like the one that gave the most likely temp.

Angel- so glad that they are doing the tests for you! And yay for only 3.5 hours of orientation :happydance: hopefully all the tests come back well :flower:

Cupcake- hoping you O soon :dust: it will be so exciting to have someone in the TWW in here haha

Ivska- welcome! 

Csc- morning for me too here in the Midwest! When is your normal O date? I am sure you have said and I am just too lazy to go back and look :haha: whoops, it's early. I have been doing OPKs daily but my mother is coming to visit for the day and possibly overnight and although she knows we are trying and knows I am temping I haven't told her about the opks and supplements so I hid everything and won't be doing opk today :haha:


----------



## cscbeth8421

I usually O between CD 15-18. I am CD 12. SO we should start getting busy Sunday till Wednesday. So that is 4 days i am hoping to BD, but more realistically, i am shooting for at least 3 out of the 4 days. (lets be honest, having 14 month old really does not add to the romantic mood. lol) 
You will not be doing an opk while your mom is there?! Just do it, hide the wrappers in tissue paper, hide the opk under the sink and go back to check it in 5-10 minutes. She will be none the wiser. :)


----------



## Just1more2

todmommy4568 said:


> Oh my gosh Angel, 7 hours! I would die haha I just spent one hour in DS's preschool orientation and could not wait to get out of there :haha: Those things make me feel so weird, I am a young mom I am 24 and DS is 4 and I feel like the other moms who are older look at me differently, although I have to admit most of this is my own insecurities about it. I felt even more out of place because most of the parents were still in dressy work clothes where as I was in jeans and a tshirt with no makeup and my hair pulled back :dohh: And to top it off pretty sure I had massive "resting bitch face" (excuse my language) :haha: the whole time! I work in social work and had a client go completely haywire right after I left today and spent most of the time between work getting done until orientation on the phone :wacko: Lets just say I wasn't the happiest person before I stepped into an uncomfortable situation.
> 
> Staying off the internet is just not going to happen! :haha: I read for a lot it moves their O day up and then read for some that it pushes their O day back. I'm hoping it pushes mine up a little from where it has been but basically just pushes it back to normal, or delays it. I have been sitting here thinking that I should ask OH to make up an excuse for work to only be out of town for half the week next week or work in town. I have officially lost it!!!! :rofl::dohh:


Todmommy I know just how you feel!! I am 24 and our DS is going to be 5 and heading into Kindergarten this fall, and I hate going to his orientations. we are sending him to a private school and most of the families are well off, so I feel like they all look at me like I'm a "kid with a kid". 
I don't think being a young mom is anything bad at all or anything to be ashamed of! We just have longer to spend being mommies and *EVENTUALLY* Grandmommies. We will be younger and have more energy to spend making memories!! :hugs:


----------



## Angel5000

lvska - welcome!!! 

todmommy - :haha: I hide the OPKs and stuff when my parents come to town too. My mom has decided that since we didn't get pregnant the first month or two after bc that I must be infertile, and she's too nosy and asks too many questions. So I'd rather her not know I'm doing OPKs too. Just one more thing for her to say "well if you are doing all that shouldn't you be pregnant by now?" Ugh. sometimes moms are more stress! 

However, I'm totally with *cscbeth*, do the OPK but hide the wrapper in the trash under tissue paper, and stash the OPK somewhere under the sink. You can always have to go back to the bathroom 5-10 mins later. Maybe you are having a little gastro-intestinal problems.... ;)

just1more2: My worries are just hte opposite, that instead of being "the kid with the kid" I'll be that "older woman" with the kids. ALL my friends and cousins have kids, all their kids are already 4+ years old. And I'm 30 and have none yet. I feel like I'll be the old person at all these events. lol.


----------



## todmommy4568

Csc- I totally understand having a child in the house sort of ruining the mood haha I am always so paranoid about it because my son sometimes wakes up during the night and comes in our room....we have been caught once when we didn't notice him come in and all the sudden had a toddler next to us saying "hey! What's going on here?!" :haha:

Just1more- that is definitely how I end up feeling at times and although I love being a young mom I do feel like I get looked at differently. Like I said before though I think some of that is personal insecurities. 

Angel as far as feeling like the older mom I wouldn't feel bad about it. 30 is really not old to be having babies! I think at any age we all have our worries about what people will think to some degree. 

I think I will take the opk if I can get her out of the house :haha: she has this "fun" day planned with my son so she may actually be gone when I get home but if she is not I will suggest ice cream and it should be a done deal lol. I didn't cover up the wrappers in the trash because I didn't think she would be there before me and now she wants my keys because she needs DS's swim trunks :dohh: so hopefully she doesn't get snoopy :haha: I went seriously stealth mode I have my opks, supplements, and the used opks that I have saved and glued to a piece of paper all in my underwear drawer....I think I'm less worried about her knowing I am using them and more worried that she will think I have gone crazy if she sees that I have been taking sticks with my pee on them and super glueing them to a notebook :haha:


----------



## cscbeth8421

My DH is the only one (and you guys ;)) Who knows i am using opk's. My mom would never ask, my MIL i'm sure doesn't know what they are (she is from the middle east) and i KNOW my brothers could care less. I have them all taped to a piece of paper as well! With CD, date and time labeled next to each one. lol


----------



## PnutProtector

Cupcake - Cycle Buddies! FX you O soon! I'm hoping my temps spike in the morning indicating O. Another friend thinks I looks like I O'd already, but I'm not sure as it would be a super early O.

Angel - At the moment I'm just temping. I can't reach my cervix, dr says it's well supported, meaning my vagina is longer than normal. I guess that good, but it makes trying to check it super hard. I would get DH to do it, but I don't think he'd take it seriously just yet, nor would he know what he's looking/feeling for in there. haha
I hope your blood tests come back ok, and if not that you get the answers you are looking for and have a plan going forward. FX

todmommy - The judgyness of moms goes beyond that. I get judged because I don't have any children yet at the age of 29. Why can't we just live our own lives to please ourselves?? Here's hoping things get better and you don't stress too much.


----------



## Angel5000

Blood work is done and the lab says my doctor should have my results by early next week! Woot! That's exciting! Sooner than I expected anyway. Hoping that everything comes back good but if not, at least I'll have answers soon enough for the dr to do something before I lose the insurance! :)

I came home and promptly took my vitamins and Vitex. I've been avoiding taking it this cycle until I got everything checked and since my daily prenatals have VitD in it, I didn't want that to interfere with the VitD test they were running. 

On another note: I got EWcm today, which is really early for me. I am taking Evening Primrose Oil. Has anyone ever had EPO give them more EWcm for a longer time? 

Today is CD10. Typically I O around CD26. Last cycle, with Vitex, I O'd on CD16. But CD10 seems really early for me to have EWcm. I thought it was a fluke but the last 2-3 days I've had a mixture between creamy and EW/watery (which is really weird for me). Could it be the EPO?

*todmommy* - Thanks :) I keep getting told 30 isn't too old. It just feels old. but, then again, everything about turning 30 makes me feel old. It's a rough year for me. lol

*PnutProtector* - wow! That high huh? I guess that's good that its "well supported". lol You can check CM without reaching your cervix but if your body is like mine it's actually hard to check for me unless I actually can reach the cervix itself. Temping should be good to at least give you confirmation of O. :)


----------



## Blackrain90

Glad your blood work will be done soon!

Yeah when I was TTC my son I was 22, I went to a walk in clinic with some preconception questions because of my short LP, and the doc literally told me to hold off on kids because I was still too young and had my whole life ahead of me, said I should be out partying and enjoying myself, and refused to address any of my concerns. Oh man I was livid and walked right out on him. Told the next doc I saw and he was shocked, said I was the perfect age (especially since we have a stable marriage, we both have great jobs and own our house) and he actually offered to be my family doctor since he often takes on pregnant patients. 

Everyone has their own opinion about age, but they forget everyone matures differently. My husband and I have always been 'that old couple' haha (even in grade 12).


----------



## Blackrain90

Angel5000 said:


> Blood work is done and the lab says my doctor should have my results by early next week! Woot! That's exciting! Sooner than I expected anyway. Hoping that everything comes back good but if not, at least I'll have answers soon enough for the dr to do something before I lose the insurance! :)
> 
> I came home and promptly took my vitamins and Vitex. I've been avoiding taking it this cycle until I got everything checked and since my daily prenatals have VitD in it, I didn't want that to interfere with the VitD test they were running.
> 
> On another note: I got EWcm today, which is really early for me. I am taking Evening Primrose Oil. Has anyone ever had EPO give them more EWcm for a longer time?
> 
> Today is CD10. Typically I O around CD26. Last cycle, with Vitex, I O'd on CD16. But CD10 seems really early for me to have EWcm. I thought it was a fluke but the last 2-3 days I've had a mixture between creamy and EW/watery (which is really weird for me). Could it be the EPO?
> 
> *todmommy* - Thanks :) I keep getting told 30 isn't too old. It just feels old. but, then again, everything about turning 30 makes me feel old. It's a rough year for me. lol
> 
> *PnutProtector* - wow! That high huh? I guess that's good that its "well supported". lol You can check CM without reaching your cervix but if your body is like mine it's actually hard to check for me unless I actually can reach the cervix itself. Temping should be good to at least give you confirmation of O. :)

Sorry I haven't used EPO but I think it's common to have EWCM a few days before O for lots of women. CD12 and basically no CM at all yet!


----------



## cupcake.

Blackrain90 said:


> Yeah when I was TTC my son I was 22, I went to a walk in clinic with some preconception questions because of my short LP, and the doc literally told me to hold off on kids because I was still too young and had my whole life ahead of me, said I should be out partying and enjoying myself, and refused to address any of my concerns. Oh man I was livid and walked right out on him. Told the next doc I saw and he was shocked, said I was the perfect age

Wow that was super rude of your first doctor, like wth?! 

My doctor tells me every time that he thinks i'm the perfect age to be starting to ttc and i'm 23. He was like "you know what i have to tell most women when they ask when the best time to ttc is? Yesterday!" Hahaha actually made me laugh out loud while he was doing his thing down there haha 

Although 30 definitely isn't old yet either! Sad that women have to worry about things like that, people really need to stop judging.. 

CD16 and didn't have temp rise today so still no O.. getting impatient, although last cycle i didn't O until CD20, so nothing to worry about just yet. But i reeeaally hope the agnus castus would start shortening my cycles a bit, i'm too impatient for 33-35 day cycles hahaha 

Pnut, how exciting! I don't think your chart looks like you O'd already, i bet it's any day now! We might start the tww at the same time! Haha


----------



## lvksa

cupcake. said:


> Welcome ivksa! Did you O already, or when do you usually O?

Fertility friend predicted O yesterday, another app that I use says today, but my cycles are a bit irregular, so I am waiting to have confirmation from my temps :).


----------



## PnutProtector

I'm deflated right now. I just don't feel "in" this cycle. But it might be too early to be feeling anything haha. I'm hoping I'm just too impatient. 

:dust: Good luck to everyone! For test results, O dates, EWCM, and the best of all, that :bfp:


----------



## Angel5000

Blackrain90 said:


> Glad your blood work will be done soon!
> 
> Yeah when I was TTC my son I was 22, I went to a walk in clinic with some preconception questions because of my short LP, and the doc literally told me to hold off on kids because I was still too young and had my whole life ahead of me, said I should be out partying and enjoying myself, and refused to address any of my concerns. Oh man I was livid and walked right out on him. Told the next doc I saw and he was shocked, said I was the perfect age (especially since we have a stable marriage, we both have great jobs and own our house) and he actually offered to be my family doctor since he often takes on pregnant patients.
> 
> Everyone has their own opinion about age, but they forget everyone matures differently. My husband and I have always been 'that old couple' haha (even in grade 12).

How rude of your doctor!! OMG. I would have been furious! 

When my new insurance switches on (Oct1) I am going to find a new OBGYN (since mine retires) and I am going to go to one that several of my friends have recommended. Hopefully if I am not pregnant yet and still having 8-9 day LP, she can be of some help. Of course, by then if I'm not pregnant yet we'll be on a break but at least I can talk to her and get an idea as to whether or not there is concern. 

I'm considering getting a hormone test done if my LP stays short. I have found a place where we can do a hormone test via saliva at home and then mail it to a lab and have the results sent back. Strongly considering it just to get numbers. I didn't ask my doctor to do it because you're supposed to check so many days after O and by that time I'll be into September w/ no insurance and no doctor!

Does that make me sound crazy??


----------



## cupcake.

Pnut, I'm sorry you're feeling out this month :hugs: Don't worry, there are many more to come and you may just get your surprise still this month :) 

Angel, I don't think it makes you sound crazy.. I've read that anything less than a 10 day luteal phase is too little for a fertilized egg to properly implant. So whatever helps you get answers, and if it's that easy and convenient to do, go for it! If it turns out there is something off then maybe doing something to regulate your luteal phase will make your TTC break a bit easier since you know you're still doing something to make it easier once you start again :)
That's definitely not to say that you will even have to go on break, still having my fingers crossed for everyone :cloud9:


----------



## Angel5000

cupcake. said:


> Pnut, I'm sorry you're feeling out this month :hugs: Don't worry, there are many more to come and you may just get your surprise still this month :)
> 
> Angel, I don't think it makes you sound crazy.. I've read that anything less than a 10 day luteal phase is too little for a fertilized egg to properly implant. So whatever helps you get answers, and if it's that easy and convenient to do, go for it! If it turns out there is something off then maybe doing something to regulate your luteal phase will make your TTC break a bit easier since you know you're still doing something to make it easier once you start again :)
> That's definitely not to say that you will even have to go on break, still having my fingers crossed for everyone :cloud9:

Thanks cupcake! Really hoping I don't have to take the break, but if I do at least I'll have an action plan. :) 

I'm actually so back and forth about this - I want my BPF so bad. But part of me wants to wait just so that I can better plan it to go out toward the end of the school year and take more time and then get my summer with baby before I go back to work (and have ot put baby in daycare). I hate the idea of putting baby in childcare at just 3 months, but we don't get maternity leave as teachers, we only get paid whatever sick time we've accrued. Which is almost nothing for me because sick time doesn't cross states and I taught in Texas for 7 year and this is only my 1st full year at a Washington public school. Really sucks because I had 40 days of sick leave accrued in Texas. :( I can take FMLA (unpaid) leave and I have short term disability which will pay me 80% of my regular pay for the time I'm out, minus 2 weeks. :/ Either way, hubby and I can't afford for me to take off more time than that. Not in this day and age and Washington's cost of living = outrageous compared to Texas.


----------



## PnutProtector

Thanks Cupcake :hugs:

Hopefully you are not out yet Angel! I don't think you sound crazy. It's normal to want to know what's up with your body, and you have every right to know.


----------



## Angel5000

PnutProtector said:


> Thanks Cupcake :hugs:
> 
> Hopefully you are not out yet Angel! I don't think you sound crazy. It's normal to want to know what's up with your body, and you have every right to know.

Thanks PnutProtector! It really helps me feel better sharing with you guys. Other people do think I'm crazy. lol! :haha:

And I agree with Cupcake. Don't count yourself out too soon. :hugs: But we've all been there and soemtimes it's hard. Totally get that!


----------



## Blackrain90

I don't think you are out yet Angel, keep your chin up :)

No ovulation for me yet. Here are my OPKs, does anyone really see any progression or are they all pretty much the same? Usually ovulate around CD21 (31 last month thanks to B6) but hoping vitex would push it forward a bit.
 



Attached Files:







20150821_201736-1.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Blackrain90

Here's a clearer one;
 



Attached Files:







20150821_201716-1.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## caz & bob

hiya girls hope your all well done another opk going darker we haven't had time bd with my dd being ill shes got tonsilits and croup but we are going to try it later her you opks cd13 cd14 cd14 I am today I have had ewcm again today xx
 



Attached Files:







cd13.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 4









cd14.jpg
File size: 9.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## caz & bob

blackrain the last one look as tho its going dark are you holding your wee for 3 to 4 hour before u test hun and don't drink anythink xx


----------



## Blackrain90

Hope you get a chance to bd!!
Yep, the am are FMU (SMU on weekends) and the pm are at least 4 hour holds or more.


----------



## Angel5000

Blackrain - that last couple look like they are getting darker. I know I asked before but how much Vitex are you taking (I'm too lazy to go back and look)? Vitex didn't move my O up until I switched to a brand with a higher dosage.


----------



## cupcake.

CD 17. I feel like this cycle is reeeaaally dragging along.. I feel like the past two weeks anxiously waiting for O. I guess I pretty much did though haha 

I'm thinking it seems like I'm about to O around CD 20 like I did last cycle. Which isn't too bad, I'm just so done waiting for O, I want to start the TWW now! 
Usually my OPKs are almost stark white, like just barely a second line, but I took one last night and it was almost positive! Took two today so far and they still are pretty dark, just a tad bit lighter than the control line. I had that last cycle at CD 17 as well, never got a true positive though. So I'm trying to test every couple hours, to see if my tests go fainter, indicating that I missed my surge or maybe get a true positive. I am also starting to think that maybe they're just not sensitive enough (25 mIU) and my hormone count just doesn't get high enough even during my surge to turn them truly positive. If this cycle ends in AF I'm gonna need new OPKs anyway, so I think I'll then order some that are only 10mIU and see if I get a better read out of them. 

Anyway, I'm pretty sure I'll either monday or tuesday, so the plan is to just keep BD until i get my temp rise. Nothing more to do now than to wait, BD and hope we catch that egg. 

I hope you ladies ovulate soon as well, I can't wait for the first one to start TWW here :)


----------



## Blackrain90

Angel5000 said:


> Blackrain - that last couple look like they are getting darker. I know I asked before but how much Vitex are you taking (I'm too lazy to go back and look)? Vitex didn't move my O up until I switched to a brand with a higher dosage.

800mg in the morning. Apparently this brand (nature's way) is also pretty good from what I've read.

Buttt SMU today (3 hour hold) is looking promising! First is after 5 mins, second is dry.
 



Attached Files:







Photo_2015-08-22_12-03-31_PM-1-1.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 4









20150822_121106-1.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Blackrain90

cupcake. said:


> CD 17. I feel like this cycle is reeeaaally dragging along.. I feel like the past two weeks anxiously waiting for O. I guess I pretty much did though haha
> 
> I'm thinking it seems like I'm about to O around CD 20 like I did last cycle. Which isn't too bad, I'm just so done waiting for O, I want to start the TWW now!
> Usually my OPKs are almost stark white, like just barely a second line, but I took one last night and it was almost positive! Took two today so far and they still are pretty dark, just a tad bit lighter than the control line. I had that last cycle at CD 17 as well, never got a true positive though. So I'm trying to test every couple hours, to see if my tests go fainter, indicating that I missed my surge or maybe get a true positive. I am also starting to think that maybe they're just not sensitive enough (25 mIU) and my hormone count just doesn't get high enough even during my surge to turn them truly positive. If this cycle ends in AF I'm gonna need new OPKs anyway, so I think I'll then order some that are only 10mIU and see if I get a better read out of them.
> 
> Anyway, I'm pretty sure I'll either monday or tuesday, so the plan is to just keep BD until i get my temp rise. Nothing more to do now than to wait, BD and hope we catch that egg.
> 
> I hope you ladies ovulate soon as well, I can't wait for the first one to start TWW here :)

Hopefully you get a positive soon! I didn't realise O tests had different miU, that's good to know! Hopefully you get your BFP and don't need to buy more tests!


----------



## caz & bob

Blackrain90 said:


> Angel5000 said:
> 
> 
> Blackrain - that last couple look like they are getting darker. I know I asked before but how much Vitex are you taking (I'm too lazy to go back and look)? Vitex didn't move my O up until I switched to a brand with a higher dosage.
> 
> 800mg in the morning. Apparently this brand (nature's way) is also pretty good from what I've read.
> 
> Buttt SMU today (3 hour hold) is looking promising! First is after 5 mins, second is dry.Click to expand...

looking good hun xx


----------



## PnutProtector

I think your lines are getting darker Blackrain!! :happydance: Keep trying! You'll get that positive! :thumbup:

Cupcake, I am totally feeling you on the feeling that this cycle is taking soooo looonnggg! UGH. :coffee: 


This month would be the perfecting timing for me to catch that eggy. Cause it would put my due date right at the end of the school year and I'll be able to focus on baby before having to dive back into classes. But it probably won't happen because I want it so much. :nope: :cry: Next month would be ok too though. So I still have hope.


----------



## Blackrain90

Good luck pnut, hoping things work in your favour!!


----------



## Blackrain90

Haha my husband is trying so hard to show an interest in all of this despite having no clue about any of it. I ran in the room to show him my ovulation test; he sits and stares trying to figure out what I'm showing him. I explained the ovulation stick was getting darker meaning I could ovulate soon, and his response: 'Well I'm glad you might be getting your visit from the......ovulation fairy? Is that a thing?' 
OMG I probably released an egg just from laughing so hard!!


----------



## Angel5000

Hey ladies! How is everyone today! My hubby is installing can lights in our living room today so my house is a mess and there is sheetrock all over the place. It's only mildly stressing me out. lol! But at least when he's done we will be able to have LIGHTS in the living room (right now it only has a couple lamps, the house wasn't wired w/ living room lights). 

Today my cervix is high and soft! I'm so excited! It was definitely not high yesterday, and it's clearly softer than yesterdays. This is the first time I've tracked feel, because after 3 months I think I'm FINALLY figuring out what the differences are. I still can't tell open/closed though. 

ATM I am desperately trying to "hold it". After my workout I always use the bathroom and shower and I've been trying to get to a 4-hour hold for my OPK. I am about 15 minutes from a 3-hour hold and I've had to pee for the last 30 minutes!! I think I'm only going to make it to 3, maybe 3 1/2. But, that's not bad. I'm usually okay with at least 3. 




cupcake. said:


> CD 17. I feel like this cycle is reeeaaally dragging along.. I feel like the past two weeks anxiously waiting for O. I guess I pretty much did though haha
> 
> I'm thinking it seems like I'm about to O around CD 20 like I did last cycle. Which isn't too bad, I'm just so done waiting for O, I want to start the TWW now!
> Usually my OPKs are almost stark white, like just barely a second line, but I took one last night and it was almost positive! Took two today so far and they still are pretty dark, just a tad bit lighter than the control line. I had that last cycle at CD 17 as well, never got a true positive though. So I'm trying to test every couple hours, to see if my tests go fainter, indicating that I missed my surge or maybe get a true positive. I am also starting to think that maybe they're just not sensitive enough (25 mIU) and my hormone count just doesn't get high enough even during my surge to turn them truly positive. If this cycle ends in AF I'm gonna need new OPKs anyway, so I think I'll then order some that are only 10mIU and see if I get a better read out of them.
> 
> Anyway, I'm pretty sure I'll either monday or tuesday, so the plan is to just keep BD until i get my temp rise. Nothing more to do now than to wait, BD and hope we catch that egg.
> 
> I hope you ladies ovulate soon as well, I can't wait for the first one to start TWW here :)

What brand of OPKs are you using? I didn't realize they had OPKs with different levels of mIUs. 

Sounds like you've got a good plan though. I see ladies who are always waiting for the exact +OPK and I say if it's close to + then get at it (unless you are going for gender sway or have a low sperm count). Because, when it's that close, you probably only have a couple days before O and they live for awhile. :)




Blackrain90 said:


> Angel5000 said:
> 
> 
> Blackrain - that last couple look like they are getting darker. I know I asked before but how much Vitex are you taking (I'm too lazy to go back and look)? Vitex didn't move my O up until I switched to a brand with a higher dosage.
> 
> 800mg in the morning. Apparently this brand (nature's way) is also pretty good from what I've read.
> 
> Buttt SMU today (3 hour hold) is looking promising! First is after 5 mins, second is dry.Click to expand...

800 sounds good, I'm at 1,000mg so that's really close (I was at something like 600 before, not enough for me), and those OPKs look like they are getting close!

And, OMG your husband sounds hilarious!! I tried to tell my husband that my cervix finally went high and this is exciting because this is the earliest in the cycle it has done this before. He just went "oookay." looked at me funny and said, "Soooo we're going to have a lot sex now, right?" LOL! I was busting up. :haha: I have a pretty low libido and while I Try to have sex more often it's really hard. So most of our time comes around O time. 


*Pnut* I know what you mean! I'm in the same situation! Except in my case I'm the teacher, not the student, but same general idea. ;)


----------



## cscbeth8421

The 7:15pm looks positive right?! Ewcm today too!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Angel5000

cscbeth8421 said:


> The 7:15pm looks positive right?! Ewcm today too!

Yes! Definitely positive! Go get it!


----------



## Blackrain90

Definitely positive, hope you catch your eggie!

Kind of discouraged; took a leftover first response ov test this evening- barely a squinter!! Did a wondfo as well, not as dark as earlier. Will test again in am but was hoping to get a bit more bd in. 

Also, I thinkkk I had EWCM today- reason I say think is I always seem to get a bunch of stuff come out about 24 hours after sex, even early in cycle. But semen should be really watery by that point right? Todays seemed (TMI) more like a big glob of it, but clear and very slippery. Hoping it is, as I have had very little cm this cycle which is odd for me (normally opposite problem).


----------



## Angel5000

Blackrain90 said:


> Definitely positive, hope you catch your eggie!
> 
> Kind of discouraged; took a leftover first response ov test this evening- barely a squinter!! Did a wondfo as well, not as dark as earlier. Will test again in am but was hoping to get a bit more bd in.
> 
> Also, I thinkkk I had EWCM today- reason I say think is I always seem to get a bunch of stuff come out about 24 hours after sex, even early in cycle. But semen should be really watery by that point right? Todays seemed (TMI) more like a big glob of it, but clear and very slippery. Hoping it is, as I have had very little cm this cycle which is odd for me (normally opposite problem).

Check again tomorrow, you might get a better one tomorrow. If not, you might not have O'd yet. Sometimes it takes a couple days. I've had my LH surge come and go in a matter of a few hours but my temps didn't rise for 3 days and FF gave me CH's at 2 days past +OPK. So there's still a chance you'll get more Bd time. 

I get the big globs too. Typically (in my experience) the big glob is definitely EW and not semen. The semen is usually thinner, more watery-ish, but still kinda stretchy like EW.


----------



## Blackrain90

Thanks! My temp was quite low today and will definitely go up tomorrow so will be a bit before I see a change there. So weird, the only other cycle I have ever tested, I got positive opks for 24 hours. 

Just realized that it was not even 4 hours hold, and after drinking a large pop at the movies, so likely not entirely accurate anyways haha, just weird that FR was almost completely blank.


----------



## cscbeth8421

Thanks ladies! Workin on it! Lol
Blackrain, i think you still have time to bd! Once you get a +opk, you o usually 12-48hra after! We are getting ready to enter the tww!!!!! Feeling optimistic!


----------



## caz & bob

cd 15 nice line today very positive this one bd last night and again tonight x x
 



Attached Files:







cd15.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## cupcake.

How exciting that everyone's soo close to ovulation!! getting super excited now to all start the TWW!

I'm a bit bummed because we didn't manage to BD last night and this morning I had quite a temp rise, higher than any of the temps this cycle. We did BD today at noonish so I hope that if I did already ovulate that our BDing at noon today may still reach the egg in time. 
If I even O'd, obviously I can only really confirm it after 3 consecutive high temps and it's not been a suuper big temp rise, so maybe there still is time :) 

any thoughts about my chart?
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/5c441e/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart

Caz, yes that is a nice positive OPK! Go catch that egg :)


----------



## Blackrain90

I think it looks promising


----------



## Angel5000

Wow! We are all getting close to O time!! Good luck everyone!

AFM, my nipples are a little sensitive this morning. I've never had that Pre-O before, but I'm hoping it's just that my hormone are finally normalizing after bcp and maybe this is pre-O sensitivity that I've heard some other ladies talk about.


----------



## Blackrain90

Angel I have noticed that too actually which is unusual for me.

12 hours after last nights dud, on 6 hour hold...so close!
 



Attached Files:







Photo_2015-08-23_11-15-26_AM-1.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MsRipple

I think I may have ovulated earlier than expected. Around cd 12 instead of 14/15. Just started charting and my bbts are all over the place but have had a temp rise last two days (cd 13 and 14) a little bit of ewcm CDs 11 to 13. Never got a positive opk. Had what looked to be a darker but not positive the morning of cd 11 (didn't test cd 10) and light lines since.


----------



## cupcake.

Angel, I have that too sometimes, so sounds promising you'll O very soon!

Blackrain, that is getting close! I bet one of the next OPKs you'll take will be positive, exciting! 

MsRipple, it does sound like you ovulated already, how exciting! Did you manage to still BD enough, even though it was earlier than expected? So you're in the TWW now :D


----------



## cscbeth8421

Well that was quick. +opks last night at 7pm and this morning at 7am. Back to negative now. Dtd last night, today already and will tomorrow as well. Legs up for a bit of time after. Just waiting for my crosshairs on fertility friend. &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57340;


----------



## Blackrain90

Good luck Beth!

Ripple, I agree it sounds like you ovulated, maybe just had a short surge.


----------



## caz & bob

Blackrain90 said:


> Angel I have noticed that too actually which is unusual for me.
> 
> 12 hours after last nights dud, on 6 hour hold...so close!

looks good to me hun tww her we come xx


----------



## caz & bob

yes leg up for a bit after to help the sperm get up there xx


----------



## Jandj1228

Hello,
This is my first time posting on here. My husband and I have been ttc since last November when we got cleared from doctor after his vasectomy reversal. Been lots of months of symptom watch and hoping and disappointments. Still hopeful though and wishing this would be the month. I am currently 7dpo. This month thins have been different. My boobs began hurting 2 days after O. Normally just the day or so before. I have had some dizziness and today I am having cramping that normally wouldn't see it expect until ad was arriving. I feel like I have been symptom tracking for so long that I am not sure what is real or not anymore!! Lol hopefully we all get preggers this month!!


----------



## MsRipple

@ blackrain - thanks! Re ewcm versus sperm I believe there is a test where if you drop it into water it should become a ball a go to bottom if ewcm and disperse or stay near top if sperm. I've never tried this though! I think sperm also would have little or no
Stretch

@angel-- I took expo for 4 days this cycle and noticed some ewcm (when I hadn't noticed any the last few months). I used to have it pretty often but I never paid it much mind until ttc! 

As for this cycle, got one bd in at cd 11. So if I'm right about early ovulation almost perfect timing. But feeling kinda negative about it -- like it didn't happen and with an 11 day luteal phase that my cycles are too short


----------



## cscbeth8421

How long does a surge last for? I guess everyone is different. 

Ripple, i dont think 11days is too short for lp. Good luck!


----------



## Angel5000

Blackrain- you are so close!! My line today was much fainter than that, they aren't getting much darker over the last couple days. :( Hoping that tomorrow I see a progression. I'm getting obsessive. I need to go back to work! 

MsRipple - I always like it when I realize I already O'd (assuming I Got enough BD time in) because then I jump forward several days DPO and my TWW is shorter. 11 day LP isn't too short. My LP was 8-9 days, up to 11 last cycle with Vitex and B6. Lots of people have said they conceived on a 10 day LP. 

cscbeth - Good Luck!!


----------



## MsRipple

Well ok then, let my faux symptom spotting begin 1 to 2 dpo &#128521;


----------



## Angel5000

So, weird thing. I've had EWcm for a couple days now. Yesterday it was EW consistency but a milky/creamy color. Looked like creamy but stretched and felt like EW. This afternoon when I checked it was creamy. No EW. 

There's no way I O'd yet, my OPKs are definitely negative and I have had no temp shift, unless it shifts tomorrow (indicating an O today). I took 3 OPKs today just to be sure (and I'm usually not an obsessive OPK girl, I rarely use more than one a day except when I'm getting close +OPK on the ICs, and then I use one IC and one Digi just to be sure). 

Today is CD13. Last cycle my O was CD16. Previous cycles were all around CD26. Is it possible to get EW early in the cycle and then it come back?

I am taking EPO. Plan to stop once I get +OPK or temp shifts. Just a little confused atm. :wacko:


----------



## Blackrain90

Hmm, do you normally ovulate that early? I don't think CM is something that is strictly creamy, EW at ov and then back to creamy only once you o. Very likely that you have a mix of CM between creamy and EW in your cervix, but what actually comes out could vary. So just because you had EW one day and none the next, doesn't necessarily mean you have o'd. If that makes sense haha?


----------



## Blackrain90

(I had EW yesterday and just kind of creamy but a little stretchy today but haven't o'd yet)


----------



## Angel5000

Blackrain90 said:


> Hmm, do you normally ovulate that early? I don't think CM is something that is strictly creamy, EW at ov and then back to creamy only once you o. Very likely that you have a mix of CM between creamy and EW in your cervix, but what actually comes out could vary. So just because you had EW one day and none the next, doesn't necessarily mean you have o'd. If that makes sense haha?

That does make sense. I usually have a general pattern of CM that is sticky/creamy, then EW for a few days before O up to O or a couple days after, then creamy/dry up to AF. 

I don't normally Ovulate this early. Last month was CD16 (27 day cycle), which was very early for me, my previous cycles O was around CD26, with 34-36 day cycles. The Vitex and B6 last cycles really changed things up. This cycle I started the Vitex a little late because of Dr appointment and blood work so I just started Vitex a few day ago, but have been using EPO all cycle. 

I check my CM at the cervix, because I don't produce a lot and so just checking what comes out or what is on tp is hard for me to tell. 

Oh! I just remembered. Yesterday when I Checked my CM there was a tiny spot of red blood in my CM. Just the one time (I checked 3-4 times yesterday just to see if it came back) and none today. It was very odd because I've never had that except after O (a few days before AF).


----------



## Blackrain90

Hmm that is really tricky. I have heard of spotting from ovulation but otherwise not sure what else would cause that. But if the vitex and b6 have been messing with your cycle, early ov is possible! Guess it all depends on what your temps do.


----------



## Blackrain90

Last nights temp was a bust for me, son woke up for a bit at 4:30 and I always jump from a deep sleep right to his room without thinking so didn't temp. Slept 445-745 and temped then but I know it's not accurate, just didn't want to discard it until I knew for sure I didn't ovulate today. What a crappy time to have to discard a temp hey!!!


----------



## Blackrain90

And just before I go to bed.... Well that was fast! First is comparison of my 645pm and 1015pm opk, and second is fresh vs dry. Does it matter that a bit of the line isn't as dark? And since it is so late, do I still count it as positive for today? 

:happydance: From average CD22 ovulation to CD 16-17 from 3 weeks of vitex-awesome! (sorry I'm a bit excited haha!!)
 



Attached Files:







Photo_2015-08-23_10-44-28_PM-1-1.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 3









Photo_2015-08-23_10-47-54_PM-1.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## cupcake.

How exciting, congrats and fingers crossed for everyone already in the TWW and of course to you who are almost there. Exciting times ahead :D

My temps are still up today, a bit higher in fact than yesterdays. I still need one high temp for FF to confirm O, but it does look like I O'd on CD 17. Last cycle it was CD 20 so i guess the Agnus Castus is working, yaaay :) 

BD on CDs 10, 12, 13, 15 and around noon on CD18 so i hope that was enough to catch the egg. So I'm now counting myself as around 2DPO, last month my luteal phase was 13 days so if it is again this cycle AF would be due September 5. I'm so excited! I feel like our BD could have been a bit better (bummed we didn't BD on CD17 when i most likely O'ed) but I'm hopeful that this will be all of our lucky cycles! :)


Edit: Blackrain! That looks positive to me! Now get to dancing :D :D


----------



## lvksa

cupcake. said:


> How exciting, congrats and fingers crossed for everyone already in the TWW and of course to you who are almost there. Exciting times ahead :D
> 
> My temps are still up today, a bit higher in fact than yesterdays. I still need one high temp for FF to confirm O, but it does look like I O'd on CD 17. Last cycle it was CD 20 so i guess the Agnus Castus is working, yaaay :)
> 
> BD on CDs 10, 12, 13, 15 and around noon on CD18 so i hope that was enough to catch the egg. So I'm now counting myself as around 2DPO, last month my luteal phase was 13 days so if it is again this cycle AF would be due September 5. I'm so excited! I feel like our BD could have been a bit better (bummed we didn't BD on CD17 when i most likely O'ed) but I'm hopeful that this will be all of our lucky cycles! :)
> 
> 
> Edit: Blackrain! That looks positive to me! Now get to dancing :D :D

@Cupcake
I need another day on FF to confirm as well, but I'm thinking a O day of CD17. AF is predicted for Sept 4.


----------



## caz & bob

:thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance:look good blackrain yayyy xxx


----------



## cupcake.

lvksa said:


> @Cupcake
> I need another day on FF to confirm as well, but I'm thinking a O day of CD17. AF is predicted for Sept 4.

That's awesome, let's hope we end up being due around the same day as well :)


----------



## cscbeth8421

I swear my son knows why i am ovulating and decides to be sick at that time. Last month we were on vacation and he spiked fevers of 104. This weekend fevers of 103 and i have been up with him usually around 3am, to give meds and rock. So basically the past 3 days (ovulation time) mu temps might be crap. Lol. Jesh. Oh well. I got my +opks and am covering my bases. I had some cramping last night while going to sleep and super bloated today. Negative opk today. Will bd tonight as well. Maybe tomorrow too.


----------



## caz & bob

hiya girls hope your all well think I had my positive yesterday just done one and its lighter so I am in tww now xx
 



Attached Files:







cd 15 top cd 16 bottom.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MsRipple

Thought I would be able to not symptom spot since I sometimes get breast tenderness all throughout post ovulation and have a wonky stomach at times but no....3 dpo and last night I felt a fluttering feeling in my lower left side. Now googling to see if it could be the egg traveling down my Fallopian tube. Sigh, gonna be a long 2 ww, lol


----------



## todmommy4568

I feel like I am so behind! Lol I went away for the weekend and promised myself there would be no BnB, no opks, and no temping. Well I stalked you guys all weekend, bought some OPKs and bought a new thermometer :haha: 

I am so excited for everyone that is close to ovulating and for everyone in the TWW!! I can't wait to live vicariously through your guys' symptoms while I wait to ovulate! 

AFM I am starting to have a lot of CM, yesterday was watery and not very stretchy, I feel like maybe I did have some hormonal imbalance that these supplements are helping because my temps have normally been low 96's pre O and this month they have been low 97's hoping that is a good sign! My opks are not getting darker yet but I also did not expect them to as I am CD 13, last month I believe I O'd around CD 20. OH ended up not going out of town for work this week, well not yet anyways :happydance: so BD every day until confirmed O :haha: I usually have a low libido and this month I just can't get enough it is so weird but hey he's definitely not complaining :haha:


----------



## lvksa

I thought that my temp was up today and yesterday (maybe not significantly higher? - my chart is in my sig), and TMI but tonight I've had a large amount of EWCM. Before today I just had watery. My cervix has been pretty high, soft and open since around last Wednesday. Not sure what to make of it. Anyone get EWCM after ovulation?


----------



## Angel5000

Blackrain90 said:


> And just before I go to bed.... Well that was fast! First is comparison of my 645pm and 1015pm opk, and second is fresh vs dry. Does it matter that a bit of the line isn't as dark? And since it is so late, do I still count it as positive for today?
> 
> :happydance: From average CD22 ovulation to CD 16-17 from 3 weeks of vitex-awesome! (sorry I'm a bit excited haha!!)

Wow! That was fast. 6:45 is definitely neg but close and 10:15 is def pos. 

Whether you count it as a + for today is up to you. It depends on how you time things. You can count on a 24-hour clock or on a bed to waking clock. Either is fine as long as you are consistent. If you do 24-hr clock then if you BD after going to bed, then the next morning if you update your chart you would put BD on the day before. If you do a bed to waking then you would put BD on the day you woke because you "Closed the day" when you went to bed. The same concept applies to OPKs. Especially because the 10:15 is so late, you can either count it as + on the physical day if you keep a 24-hr tracking, or you can count as + for the next day if it is later than you usually test so you only would have caught it hte next day otherwise. 

Speaking of: I'd love to see whether the next day you still get +OPKs, or whether your surge would have disappeared over night! 

:happydance: for moving O up!! I LOVE Vitex for that reason!!! I get very excited too. Heck, sometimse I think I'm just as excited for a +OPK as I would be for BFP. 




lvksa said:


> I thought that my temp was up today and yesterday (maybe not significantly higher? - my chart is in my sig), and TMI but tonight I've had a large amount of EWCM. Before today I just had watery. My cervix has been pretty high, soft and open since around last Wednesday. Not sure what to make of it. Anyone get EWCM after ovulation?

You can get fertile CM after O, because your egg is still viable for a day or so (24 hrs). But everyone is different. If your cervix is still high that's good. The open part though confuses me because after O I thought it should close up and CM should start to dry up or change. However, cm could be remnants of previous cm. Are you checking just what comes out or checking at cervix (sorry if the Q is TMI - but I think it makes a difference - I always check at cervix because that is "newest", versus what is coming out could be a day or two older? Maybe. I might just be making this all up, but it sounds good to me). 

It's possible you didn't actually O on that dip in your chart but a day or two later. Your temps are rising and are above the last 6 (which is the FAM rule) but arent' above the cover line of being above almost all pre-o temps (which is the rule FF likes to use). So that is hard to determine actual O. TBH I would keep BDing as long as you have fertile CM just ot cover all bases. 

There have been a couple months I thought I BD at the right time but fertile CM kept coming and my O ended up being 2 days later than I thought and I missed it :/


----------



## todmommy4568

Ivksa- is it possible that your first drop on the 14th was your body gearing up to O but didn't? And now you will be having O soon? I am definitely not a chart expert by any means haha this is only my third month temping but all your fertile signs have come in the last 5 days or so and you are still below your cover line so if it were me personally I would take it as O happening very very soon and disregard the drop at CD14 but like I said I could be way off base here. :shrug:


----------



## Angel5000

todmommy4568 said:


> I feel like I am so behind! Lol I went away for the weekend and promised myself there would be no BnB, no opks, and no temping. Well I stalked you guys all weekend, bought some OPKs and bought a new thermometer :haha:
> 
> I am so excited for everyone that is close to ovulating and for everyone in the TWW!! I can't wait to live vicariously through your guys' symptoms while I wait to ovulate!
> 
> AFM I am starting to have a lot of CM, yesterday was watery and not very stretchy, I feel like maybe I did have some hormonal imbalance that these supplements are helping because my temps have normally been low 96's pre O and this month they have been low 97's hoping that is a good sign! My opks are not getting darker yet but I also did not expect them to as I am CD 13, last month I believe I O'd around CD 20. OH ended up not going out of town for work this week, well not yet anyways :happydance: so BD every day until confirmed O :haha: I usually have a low libido and this month I just can't get enough it is so weird but hey he's definitely not complaining :haha:

My temps are really low too: mid 96s to low 97s. When I'm on the Vitex it seems to help the temps a little but I'm still below 97 a lot of days and that feels too low to me. What supplements are you taking?

I tend to have a very low libido too. I'm thinking of looking into some supplements to help with that. It's hard to want to make a baby when I don't really want to do anything! And, what's more annoying is that I want to want to have sex, I just don't want to. Most confusing sentence ever. :haha:


----------



## todmommy4568

Angel- I am taking ovaboost, fertilecm, and fertilaid. Not sure what one has something in it that's affecting my libido but something is definitely different. And I understand your confusing sentence haha last month I would tell OH that he better watch out when I get home if you know what I mean :haha: and then when i got home and it was "time" I just didn't want to like I was very capable of thinking about it but when it came to actually doing it I just didn't want it.


----------



## lvksa

@Angel5000

This was actually the first sign of EWCM I&#8217;ve had this cycle. I usually check at cervix, but this was one of the situation where it was just kind of all right there (TMI after using the bathroom&#8230;). Usually I&#8217;m not able to &#8220;find&#8221; EWCM by checking, it just comes. At first I thought it might be semen from the night before, but it wasn&#8217;t at all like what that normally feels like. It was super super stretchy. I get what you are saying though. Perhaps I had the EWCM before, but didn&#8217;t know? Like it came out due to using the bathroom. 

I think you&#8217;re right about the temps. That&#8217;s a frustrating thing that you have missed it just by a couple of days. It really goes to show how precise things need to be. My poor husband is exhausted today, but hopefully BD tomorrow in case (as we did last night, so that would be every other day). Fingers crossed that it will be enough and we have or will catch it.


@todmommy4568

I don&#8217;t think that first big drop was ), but I was thinking maybe the 17th was it, but perhaps now with this CM and info from you girls about the temps I&#8217;m thinking otherwise.


----------



## todmommy4568

I think some of the heightened libido is due to other sources too. Lately OH has been out of town more which makes me want to jump him when he gets back :haha: and I think taking supplements and opks and consistently taking my temp makes me more excited like I am so determined to get pregnant this month that I think it's fueling my sex drive if that makes sense haha


----------



## todmommy4568

Ivska- I could see the 17th as a possibility! I hadn't even looked at that, if your temp continues to climb it is possible weird that their wasn't necessarily a dip then :shrug: I guess time will tell! Haha I think within the next couple days you will have your answer depending on what your chart does. Keep BDing!! :haha:


----------



## PnutProtector

I totally get the low libido thing. Sometimes I just want DH to do a quickie so I don't have to take 20mins of him fumbling around trying to get me "in the mood". I tried convincing him that I don't always need to climax while we're on the baby track, but he's insistent. UGH. Who thought I'd complain about that? :shrug: 

I'd love to really want to BD and get excited about it, but it's more like something that needs to be done to make a baby. Even DH seems like he's getting bored with it sometimes haha.


----------



## Blackrain90

Angel5000 said:


> Blackrain90 said:
> 
> 
> And just before I go to bed.... Well that was fast! First is comparison of my 645pm and 1015pm opk, and second is fresh vs dry. Does it matter that a bit of the line isn't as dark? And since it is so late, do I still count it as positive for today?
> 
> :happydance: From average CD22 ovulation to CD 16-17 from 3 weeks of vitex-awesome! (sorry I'm a bit excited haha!!)
> 
> Wow! That was fast. 6:45 is definitely neg but close and 10:15 is def pos.
> 
> Whether you count it as a + for today is up to you. It depends on how you time things. You can count on a 24-hour clock or on a bed to waking clock. Either is fine as long as you are consistent. If you do 24-hr clock then if you BD after going to bed, then the next morning if you update your chart you would put BD on the day before. If you do a bed to waking then you would put BD on the day you woke because you "Closed the day" when you went to bed. The same concept applies to OPKs. Especially because the 10:15 is so late, you can either count it as + on the physical day if you keep a 24-hr tracking, or you can count as + for the next day if it is later than you usually test so you only would have caught it hte next day otherwise.
> 
> Speaking of: I'd love to see whether the next day you still get +OPKs, or whether your surge would have disappeared over night!
> 
> :happydance: for moving O up!! I LOVE Vitex for that reason!!! I get very excited too. Heck, sometimse I think I'm just as excited for a +OPK as I would be for BFP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lvksa said:
> 
> 
> I thought that my temp was up today and yesterday (maybe not significantly higher? - my chart is in my sig), and TMI but tonight I've had a large amount of EWCM. Before today I just had watery. My cervix has been pretty high, soft and open since around last Wednesday. Not sure what to make of it. Anyone get EWCM after ovulation?Click to expand...
> 
> You can get fertile CM after O, because your egg is still viable for a day or so (24 hrs). But everyone is different. If your cervix is still high that's good. The open part though confuses me because after O I thought it should close up and CM should start to dry up or change. However, cm could be remnants of previous cm. Are you checking just what comes out or checking at cervix (sorry if the Q is TMI - but I think it makes a difference - I always check at cervix because that is "newest", versus what is coming out could be a day or two older? Maybe. I might just be making this all up, but it sounds good to me).
> 
> It's possible you didn't actually O on that dip in your chart but a day or two later. Your temps are rising and are above the last 6 (which is the FAM rule) but arent' above the cover line of being above almost all pre-o temps (which is the rule FF likes to use). So that is hard to determine actual O. TBH I would keep BDing as long as you have fertile CM just ot cover all bases.
> 
> There have been a couple months I thought I BD at the right time but fertile CM kept coming and my O ended up being 2 days later than I thought and I missed it :/Click to expand...

Still positive 2 tests later!
 



Attached Files:







Photo_2015-08-24_06-57-03_PM-1-1.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 1









20150824_184218-1.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Angel5000

So today I have no CM, it's SO WEIRD. After several days of EWcm, yesterday was creamy and today is almost dry. I haven't O'd, based on temps and OPKs, so I don't know what my body is doing. UGH. I am so confused! 




PnutProtector said:


> I totally get the low libido thing. Sometimes I just want DH to do a quickie so I don't have to take 20mins of him fumbling around trying to get me "in the mood". I tried convincing him that I don't always need to climax while we're on the baby track, but he's insistent. UGH. Who thought I'd complain about that? :shrug:
> 
> I'd love to really want to BD and get excited about it, but it's more like something that needs to be done to make a baby. Even DH seems like he's getting bored with it sometimes haha.

LoL!! :haha: I'm cracking up! Yeah, that's exactly it. DH is insistent that I "get mine" if he's going to get his. I told him that during fertile time, the most important thing is him. BUT it helps him climax if I do, so I'm not going to complain. Just that sometimes I don't feel like taking the time to get there. lol


----------



## todmommy4568

Angel and Pnut I am in the same boat, what is it with men and their egos :wacko: I am a little embarrassed to admit that I have gotten quite good at faking it :blush: because I know he wants to go to bed and I do too as we both have to be to work at seven AM. I know that he knows most of the reason we are DTD is for baby making purposes but I feel like if it doesn't seem like I am thoroughly enjoying every second of it that he won't enjoy it anymore if that makes sense.


----------



## Blackrain90

Well ladies, for the First time in 8 years together, my husband is unable to 'perform' and of course it would be when I am ovulating. Of course. He thinks it is because of stress at work, and feeling pressure about TTC, that he has put on himself. I have been trying to make it fun but he has been turning it into a chore and it's made it difficult for him. So beyond frustrated. I know we are still in since we dtd the last 3 days, but we are missing crucial time and it sucks so bad.


----------



## Angel5000

todmommy4568 said:


> Angel and Pnut I am in the same boat, what is it with men and their egos :wacko: I am a little embarrassed to admit that I have gotten quite good at faking it :blush: because I know he wants to go to bed and I do too as we both have to be to work at seven AM. I know that he knows most of the reason we are DTD is for baby making purposes but I feel like if it doesn't seem like I am thoroughly enjoying every second of it that he won't enjoy it anymore if that makes sense.

Makes total sense! I read a post once by someone who said they reached a point in another forum somewhere where they stopped climaxing because they had heard that the female climax could be bad for sperm (what?!) and so she just laid there and let him do his thing. It sort of blew my mind that her DH was okay with that. Mine certainly wouldn't be. I don't have to enjoy every second of it, but if I don't enjoy myself at least some he isn't going to either, and then he doesn't finish and then we don't have babies. 

Thankfully I haven't had to resort to faking it yet. But we have reached a point where we know each other well enough that we can get both of us climaxed and done in under 30 minutes, but it only works like that for us in one position. So our sex life is pretty boring/routine when it comes to the baby making part. :blush:


----------



## Angel5000

Blackrain90 said:


> Well ladies, for the First time in 8 years together, my husband is unable to 'perform' and of course it would be when I am ovulating. Of course. He thinks it is because of stress at work, and feeling pressure about TTC, that he has put on himself. I have been trying to make it fun but he has been turning it into a chore and it's made it difficult for him. So beyond frustrated. I know we are still in since we dtd the last 3 days, but we are missing crucial time and it sucks so bad.

Oh no!! :hugs: I'm so sorry Blackrain!


----------



## Blackrain90

Angel5000 said:


> Blackrain90 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, for the First time in 8 years together, my husband is unable to 'perform' and of course it would be when I am ovulating. Of course. He thinks it is because of stress at work, and feeling pressure about TTC, that he has put on himself. I have been trying to make it fun but he has been turning it into a chore and it's made it difficult for him. So beyond frustrated. I know we are still in since we dtd the last 3 days, but we are missing crucial time and it sucks so bad.
> 
> Oh no!! :hugs: I'm so sorry Blackrain!Click to expand...

Thanks! Happy to say that after a lot of cuddling, joking and me acting like a hooker (hahaha!) we finally succeeded! Thank sweet Jesus because I have been very emotional today and things would not have gone well if we hadnt lol. 
Is being hyper emotional associated with ovulation or am I just being insane?


----------



## Angel5000

Blackrain90 said:


> Angel5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrain90 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, for the First time in 8 years together, my husband is unable to 'perform' and of course it would be when I am ovulating. Of course. He thinks it is because of stress at work, and feeling pressure about TTC, that he has put on himself. I have been trying to make it fun but he has been turning it into a chore and it's made it difficult for him. So beyond frustrated. I know we are still in since we dtd the last 3 days, but we are missing crucial time and it sucks so bad.
> 
> Oh no!! :hugs: I'm so sorry Blackrain!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! Happy to say that after a lot of cuddling, joking and me acting like a hooker (hahaha!) we finally succeeded! Thank sweet Jesus because I have been very emotional today and things would not have gone well if we hadnt lol.
> Is being hyper emotional associated with ovulation or am I just being insane?Click to expand...

Yay!! :thumbup: You gotta do what you gotta do, and if that means being a hooker than so be it! :wacko: :winkwink: 

I haven't heard of emotional being part of O but that's possible. Or the whole TTC thing has you a little on edge, it has me that way. :)


----------



## Blackrain90

Haha right?!

Still getting positive opk now 24 hours after first one (this one is almosty darker than the control line, or at least part of it is). Hoping I ovulate tomorrow as there will likely be no more BD for us for a while haha!! I keep getting a twinge in my lower right belly, almost close to my hip bone- would that be O? Never actually felt it before.


----------



## cupcake.

Good morning ladies. :) 

I'm glad you succeded, blackrain :) i know how much it sucks, OH and i were doing so good but in CD17 (which turned out to be O day..) he couldn't perform.. we DTD O-2 and O+1 early in the day and of course. Tons of times before O-2 and with PreSeed so i hope those swimmers survived and one of them actually made it :) 

Temps are still up for me, so FF confirmed O today. So I am officially 3DPO today! I want to hold out testing for as long as possible.. last cycle ny luteal phase was 13 days, so i'm thinking if on day 14 AF hasn't shown and temps are still up i'll test. I am hopeful but because we missed peak day (with no BD on O-1 or O day) I don't want to have my hopes up too high. But we'll see :)


----------



## cscbeth8421

Blackrain > I had my doubts last night about DH....After a while i asked him if he thought he was going to be able to finish, his response "maybe". lol He did though. THANK GOD! 

I think we are hanging up the BDing. I got a +opk CD14, we BD CD 14, 15 and 16. I hope we have covered our bases. I have been very bloated since yesterday. I dont get bloated much, but have woken up bloated, which is weird. My temp jumped today so fingers crossed. Feeling hopeful! How long does it take for fertility friend to figure out if i Ovulated and put the cross hairs? a few days past to analyze temps? I believe i am at least 2dpo now. maybe.


----------



## Blackrain90

I believe you need 3 temps that are at least .2 higher than the previous six before it will confirm O.

So I woke up at 5am and couldn't sleep so took temp, 36.25. Managed to fall back asleep for a spotty hour, and temp at normal time 645am was 36.60. Would it be best to keep the early temp, adjust the early temp, or use the correct time?


----------



## Blackrain90

cscbeth8421 said:


> Blackrain > I had my doubts last night about DH....After a while i asked him if he thought he was going to be able to finish, his response "maybe". lol He did though. THANK GOD!
> 
> I think we are hanging up the BDing. I got a +opk CD14, we BD CD 14, 15 and 16. I hope we have covered our bases. I have been very bloated since yesterday. I dont get bloated much, but have woken up bloated, which is weird. My temp jumped today so fingers crossed. Feeling hopeful! How long does it take for fertility friend to figure out if i Ovulated and put the cross hairs? a few days past to analyze temps? I believe i am at least 2dpo now. maybe.

Sounds like you dtd on the perfect days!! I have heard bloating is common with ovulation so that makes sense.


----------



## Blackrain90

cupcake. said:


> Good morning ladies. :)
> 
> I'm glad you succeded, blackrain :) i know how much it sucks, OH and i were doing so good but in CD17 (which turned out to be O day..) he couldn't perform.. we DTD O-2 and O+1 early in the day and of course. Tons of times before O-2 and with PreSeed so i hope those swimmers survived and one of them actually made it :)
> 
> Temps are still up for me, so FF confirmed O today. So I am officially 3DPO today! I want to hold out testing for as long as possible.. last cycle ny luteal phase was 13 days, so i'm thinking if on day 14 AF hasn't shown and temps are still up i'll test. I am hopeful but because we missed peak day (with no BD on O-1 or O day) I don't want to have my hopes up too high. But we'll see :)

If you BD a couple days before you've got a great chance! I read something that said you are more likely to get pregnant from sex the day before ovulation than the day of. That's why I'm not too concerned that we won't be bd tonight (pretty sure I'm ovulating as we speak or just did lol) since we did the last several days


----------



## caz & bob

hope your all well girls just got back from uniform shopping just chilling eating tea when tea is settled going to do a 30 minute run then chill for the night xxx


----------



## todmommy4568

Love the tactics blackrain! :haha: cracked me up. 

Yay for everyone that has ovulated or is soon!! :happydance:

Angel luckily I haven't had to fake it much but last night was not very fun sadly, I had a heck of a time getting DS to sleep. When I did get him to sleep I looked at my OH and was like okay lets go do this so maybe two can punch and kick me together during a bedtime temper tantrum, not so romantic :dohh: and then shortly after the deed was done DS woke up and crawled in our bed so no cuddles to make up for being so crass :blush:


----------



## lvksa

crosshairs on FF showed up today confirming the CD17 as O day making me 3dpo today. I've also been super bloated today and yesterday. 

Two more days of work and then it is the weekend (work week here is Sunday to Thursday).


----------



## cscbeth8421

lvksa said:


> crosshairs on FF showed up today confirming the CD17 as O day making me 3dpo today. I've also been super bloated today and yesterday.
> 
> Two more days of work and then it is the weekend (work week here is Sunday to Thursday).

Im hoping my cross hairs show up tomorrow and show 3dpo as well. Im so glad you posted it, i was wondering how long FF would take! I also have been feeling super bloated yesterday and today! Hope its a good sign! When are you testing?


----------



## todmommy4568

Ivksa so glad that you got your crosshairs :flower: and were able to get an answer to your questions from yesterday


----------



## lvksa

@cscbeth8421
praying that you see the crosshairs tomorrow :). I&#8217;m not sure when I will test. I think I might wait until the day AF is predicted as due according to FF, which would be September 4th. I believe that it is not really an accurate prediction, but I don&#8217;t think I want to test early. My husband will be leaving the country on the 31st and I&#8217;ll be here alone, so we will see if I crack or not .

@todmommy4568
<3 <3 <3 Thank you!


----------



## Angel5000

cscbeth8421 said:


> Blackrain > I had my doubts last night about DH....After a while i asked him if he thought he was going to be able to finish, his response "maybe". lol He did though. THANK GOD!
> 
> I think we are hanging up the BDing. I got a +opk CD14, we BD CD 14, 15 and 16. I hope we have covered our bases. I have been very bloated since yesterday. I dont get bloated much, but have woken up bloated, which is weird. My temp jumped today so fingers crossed. Feeling hopeful! How long does it take for fertility friend to figure out if i Ovulated and put the cross hairs? a few days past to analyze temps? I believe i am at least 2dpo now. maybe.

Sounds like you hit everything perfectly!! FX!




Blackrain90 said:


> I believe you need 3 temps that are at least .2 higher than the previous six before it will confirm O.
> 
> So I woke up at 5am and couldn't sleep so took temp, 36.25. Managed to fall back asleep for a spotty hour, and temp at normal time 645am was 36.60. Would it be best to keep the early temp, adjust the early temp, or use the correct time?

Blackrain - I would keep the early temp. Maybe adjust the early temp, but with only an hour of sleep (and spotty at that) I wouldn't take the regular temp. 

I decided to test today and see what an hour or so of sleep does since I'm on one of my last days before the school year starts and I can sleep in. I temped at my regular time 5am when Hubby got up for work (more like 4:45), and then fell back asleep around 5:15. Woke up at 6am when hubby came in to kiss me goodbye, fell back asleep and woke up again around 6:50 and temped again and my temp was up by 1.1 degrees!


----------



## Angel5000

*lvksa* - so glad you got your CH!! TWW! :) 

*cscbeth* - FF will wait to give you CH until you have 3 days of elevated temps. Hopefully that is soon! 



todmommy4568 said:


> Love the tactics blackrain! :haha: cracked me up.
> 
> Yay for everyone that has ovulated or is soon!! :happydance:
> 
> Angel luckily I haven't had to fake it much but last night was not very fun sadly, I had a heck of a time getting DS to sleep. When I did get him to sleep I looked at my OH and was like okay lets go do this so maybe two can punch and kick me together during a bedtime temper tantrum, not so romantic :duhh: and then shortly after the deed was done DS woke up and crawled in our bed so no cuddles to make up for being so crass :blush:

Oh man! Sounds rough. That's the part I'm not looking forward too. lol! I'm wondering how everyone with little ones manages to TTC for another when they've got the stresses of a little one messing it all up. All I have to worry about is work and a couple dogs and that's stressful enough! :haha:


----------



## cupcake.

lvksa said:


> crosshairs on FF showed up today confirming the CD17 as O day making me 3dpo today. I've also been super bloated today and yesterday.
> 
> Two more days of work and then it is the weekend (work week here is Sunday to Thursday).

We're buddies! 3dpo as well, I'm planning on holding out till 14dpo to test. How awesome would it be if we both ended up getting BFP! Fingers crossed 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## caz & bob

don't no whats going on with me done another opk today and look weird my positive was cd15 what do u think girls xxx
 



Attached Files:







cde 15 cd 16 cd 17.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## todmommy4568

Caz- is the bottom one from today? I guess I'm not sure what I am looking for I am so tired :haha: the top one is the only one that looks positive to me

Have any of you ladies tried the clear blue advanced opks? I am thinking about getting the 10 count after work, that would take me from cd15 to cd25 and hopefully I would O in that time. I can't decide whether I want to or not, I am already doing IC opks and feel like adding more is just overkill. But I am irrationally worried that I will miss my O day. I feel like I am rambling :haha: anyways what do you ladies think?


----------



## caz & bob

ye from today the bottom and top does to me may be its my surge hun xx


----------



## lvksa

cupcake. said:


> lvksa said:
> 
> 
> crosshairs on FF showed up today confirming the CD17 as O day making me 3dpo today. I've also been super bloated today and yesterday.
> 
> Two more days of work and then it is the weekend (work week here is Sunday to Thursday).
> 
> We're buddies! 3dpo as well, I'm planning on holding out till 14dpo to test. How awesome would it be if we both ended up getting BFP! Fingers crossed
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Nice to have someone to wait with :hugs:

and it would be more than awesome if that happened! 
:bfp::dust:
I'll be praying for both of us.


----------



## Angel5000

*Caz* I think that last one just looks so dark because the control is also much darker. So it probably isn't any darker than the previous day in comparison with the control. 


AFM, I took a mid-morning OPK today (so rare that I do!) and I think it's either positive or very close! I wasn't expecting it to get this dark so fast compared to yesterday (usually mine shows a better progression) and the lack of CM suddenly, so I didn't do a Digi. I'm going to do another this afternoon and do a digi then to confirm. I"m thinking either this is + or it will be + tomorrow. 

Thoughts?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0348.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Angel5000

todmommy4568 said:


> Caz- is the bottom one from today? I guess I'm not sure what I am looking for I am so tired :haha: the top one is the only one that looks positive to me
> 
> Have any of you ladies tried the clear blue advanced opks? I am thinking about getting the 10 count after work, that would take me from cd15 to cd25 and hopefully I would O in that time. I can't decide whether I want to or not, I am already doing IC opks and feel like adding more is just overkill. But I am irrationally worried that I will miss my O day. I feel like I am rambling :haha: anyways what do you ladies think?

I use ClearBlue on top of ICs. But i don't use the advanced, just the regular. I use the ICs and when I get an IC that starts to look close to + then I use the Digi to confirm. I've managed to make a 20 count box (supposedly 2 month supply) last 4 months now by doing it this way because each month I'm only using 2-3 (except this month I've already done 3 w/out getting my smiley yet but I wasn't waiting for a good IC OPK like I should have). 

I like having the definite Smiley Face confirmation. 

I'm actually considering that if we don't get our BFP this cycle, when we start trying again (breaking until Jan after sept) then I'll pick up the advanced so I also know my high and my peak days. TBH, I KNOW when my high days are from my CM (usually). I'm just getting antsy. 

So, long story short: go for it. lol. Use the ICs when you want to do them daily and/or 2x daily. Use a Digi when you are getting fertile.


----------



## cscbeth8421

Angel5000 said:


> *Caz* I think that last one just looks so dark because the control is also much darker. So it probably isn't any darker than the previous day in comparison with the control.
> 
> 
> AFM, I took a mid-morning OPK today (so rare that I do!) and I think it's either positive or very close! I wasn't expecting it to get this dark so fast compared to yesterday (usually mine shows a better progression) and the lack of CM suddenly, so I didn't do a Digi. I'm going to do another this afternoon and do a digi then to confirm. I"m thinking either this is + or it will be + tomorrow.
> 
> Thoughts?

I would say SOOOO Close! Try one later tonight and i bet it will be positive! Good luck!


----------



## PnutProtector

It must be a thing right now, cause my DH had trouble finishing last night too. What are the odds?! He did manage to, but it took FOREVER. I don't have to do it often, but I have faked it before. It just doesn't always happen for me, and I'm ok with that. It still feels good.

UGH. Still have no idea what's going on with my chart. FF hasn't confirmed it, but the predicted O dates match my temps... IDK. Maybe I'll get it figured out next cycle if we don't catch the egg. I can't decide if feel in or not now. AF predicted for later this week. I think I might test this weekend if she doesn't show up.


----------



## Blackrain90

Last night before bed I had a bunch of sharp twinges in my lower right abdomen by my hip bone- the kind that make you hold your breath just for a sec from discomfort. Today I have just had a dull ache in my lower abdomen with the occasional light twinge but not like last night. Do you think the twinges were the actual egg releasing, or would the ache now be it? Haven't really noticed O pain before so not sure.


----------



## Blackrain90

Angel5000 said:


> *Caz* I think that last one just looks so dark because the control is also much darker. So it probably isn't any darker than the previous day in comparison with the control.
> 
> 
> AFM, I took a mid-morning OPK today (so rare that I do!) and I think it's either positive or very close! I wasn't expecting it to get this dark so fast compared to yesterday (usually mine shows a better progression) and the lack of CM suddenly, so I didn't do a Digi. I'm going to do another this afternoon and do a digi then to confirm. I"m thinking either this is + or it will be + tomorrow.
> 
> Thoughts?

From the pic I would say it is so close but not quiiiiite as dark as the control, bet it will be positive later today.


----------



## PnutProtector

I've never noticed O pain before either, so I couldn't tell you. I wish I could. It would makes us both feel better.


----------



## Blackrain90

PnutProtector said:


> It must be a thing right now, cause my DH had trouble finishing last night too. What are the odds?! He did manage to, but it took FOREVER. I don't have to do it often, but I have faked it before. It just doesn't always happen for me, and I'm ok with that. It still feels good.
> 
> UGH. Still have no idea what's going on with my chart. FF hasn't confirmed it, but the predicted O dates match my temps... IDK. Maybe I'll get it figured out next cycle if we don't catch the egg. I can't decide if feel in or not now. AF predicted for later this week. I think I might test this weekend if she doesn't show up.

That is really weird. Yeah def test this weekend


----------



## Angel5000

Thanks *cscbeth*!! I'll do another probably around 5ish. 

*Blackrain* - I think that if the pains are from O then, taking your temps into account, I would think that maybe the ones today are it happening because your temp dipped slightly this morning. If the pain yesterday had been O then your temp would have risen today, theoretically.


----------



## todmommy4568

Blackrain - It sounds like O pains. Have you read the thread on here about it? Mittleschmertz I think is what it is called, probably botched the spelling haha, it was really informative though.

Angel - Thanks! I went and bought some, hoping they will give me some added reassurance, and I will have more things to pee on which just makes me giddy :haha: Your test looks awesome! So excited for you!


----------



## Blackrain90

Yeah I read through that article about it, does have a lot of good info.

Angel- from what I have read it can take 12+ hours for temp to raise after ovulation, so if I ovulated last night, probably wouldn't get a raise until tomorrow anyways I don't think?

Technically both would be considered today anyways so I think I just need to stop stressing about it lol.


----------



## Angel5000

Blackrain90 said:


> Yeah I read through that article about it, does have a lot of good info.
> 
> Angel- from what I have read it can take 12+ hours for temp to raise after ovulation, so if I ovulated last night, probably wouldn't get a raise until tomorrow anyways I don't think?
> 
> Technically both would be considered today anyways so I think I just need to stop stressing about it lol.

Oh that's right, I forgot about the 12+ hours for temp to raise so if you O'd last night your raise probably wouldn't be until tomorrow. Yeah, stop stressing and just know you are about to enter the TWW. :)


----------



## Blackrain90

And what a loooong wait it shall be!!


----------



## Blackrain90

Angel, was tonight's test positive?


----------



## Angel5000

Blackrain90 said:


> Angel, was tonight's test positive?

Yes!!!! 

First pic is the most recent Wondfo (IC) OPK, placed underneath the others on the paper (directly below this mornings). If I was analyzing myself I wouldn't be 100% sure if it was 100% positive or not. BUT Second pic is the Digi, which gave me a smiley face. Woot! I am at +OPK. 

And that is exactly why I use a digi on the days that my ICs start to look positive. :)

.... of all the day for DH to be working late! He won't be home until almost 9pm. We're usually in bed shortly after that! We act so old.... :haha: I'm debating whether I text him a pic of the :) OPK or whether I just try to seduce him tonight and not tell him. 

Or I can just not worry about it tonight and BD tomorrow when I get home. I'll probably be exhausted, first day back at work and all.

Right now we have no reason to believe that either of us has any fertility issues, so should we go ahead and BD today, and the next two days just to be sure, or is it better to do the day after the +OPK (as my doctor suggested) just in case there is a delay in O and in case there is a low sperm count (which, again, we have no reason to believe at the moment)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0353.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 3









IMG_0356.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Blackrain90

Woohoo!!! :dance: I think it's best to BD today and next couple days if you can to cover your bases in case you do O a bit later.


----------



## Angel5000

Thanks Blackrain. That's what I think I'll do. 

SMEP recommends BD on the day of +OPK and the next 2 days, unless there is a sperm count deficiency. So I think we will try that just to be sure.


----------



## todmommy4568

Yay for O!! :yipee: Time to get busy :sex:


----------



## Blackrain90

Omg todmommy I just looked at your display pic and nearly died laughing :rofl:


----------



## todmommy4568

Blackrain - I got a kick out of that one, wouldn't that be the best! :haha: I can't imagine if it were up to the men to keep track of everything. :laugh2:


----------



## Blackrain90

Haha I am too much of a control freak anyways lol!!


----------



## Angel5000

Dude, I've been meaning to say something about how much I love *todmommy*'s profile pic. I've been cracking up over it all day! :)


----------



## lvksa

This morning's temp was low and FF removed the cross hairs..
Very confusing..


----------



## cupcake.

Haha, i chuckle too everytime I see your pic, todmommy! :D 

Oh, i'm sorry ivksa, that really is confusing.. was there anything different in tonight's sleep? Maybe you slept with your mouth open, that can make your temp lower.. :hugs:


----------



## lvksa

cupcake. said:


> Haha, i chuckle too everytime I see your pic, todmommy! :D
> 
> Oh, i'm sorry ivksa, that really is confusing.. was there anything different in tonight's sleep? Maybe you slept with your mouth open, that can make your temp lower.. :hugs:

I'm not sure how much I can really trust my temps this month to begin with, but would have been nice to have that confirmation on my chart.

When I started temping at the beginning of my cycle I had just gotten married and we were with my husband's family in another city. Life here is so different in terms of sleeping. We would be awake until at least 3 am (if not later) and wake up past 12 pm. I was putting an alarm to wake myself up to temp at about 11:30 am, so that it would at least be near to the same time. The problem is that when we came back to our city and I had to start working I had to start temping around 6 am instead. So the first part of my cycle is on one schedule and the second is on another.

And you know how it goes starting a new job at a new place. I don't think I have been too stressed, but I have not been getting as much sleep as I should because I'm still trying to sort of my sleep schedule. 

Perhaps this could be the problem. I'm hoping that I did O and it was before the past couple of days as we haven't BD since Sunday. :wacko:


----------



## cupcake.

Ah well okay that might be it.

Don't count yourself out too soon though either :) i've seen tons of ovulation charts and even pregnancy charts where the temp went below coverline for a day or so :) (gotta love the "charts like mine" option on FF) haha


----------



## MsRipple

First month charting - temps dropped 4 dpo and 5 dpo. Due to estrogen surge? Worried it's an annovulatory cycle as I never got a true positive ppl :(. My chart link: 
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/5d56d4


----------



## cscbeth8421

lvksa said:


> This morning's temp was low and FF removed the cross hairs..
> Very confusing..

Ahhhhh noooooooo! I still dont have my cross hairs either. Its been super humid here so i am constantly throwing the blankets off and putting them back on all night, perhaps that is what is going on with me. My temp today was lower than yesterday. Annoying. Im still pretty sure i know when i Ovulated. I am counting Sunday as ovulation day. I try to remember FF is a computer program....but it is always nice to see the DPO countdown on there. I was super bummed when i put in my temp this morning and it didnt tell me ovulation day has been pin pointed. Well keep on keepin on. Friday we are headed to my parents house in Vermont for my nieces birthday on Saturday so i will be sleeping in the same room as our son, waking my husband up to tell him to stop snoring he is going to wake the baby, and temping.....at this rate i dont think i will ever get my cross hairs. lol :dohh: ANy new revelations this morning ladies?


----------



## Blackrain90

Ripple, Only 5dpo is really below coverline IMO, but the temps look like you ovulated to me...did you get an almost positive OPK? Some women don't catch their surge, and some just don't get enough LH for the test to say it's positive but they still ovulate. Doesn't look annovulatory to me but hard to say, depends what next couple days do!


----------



## Blackrain90

cscbeth8421 said:


> lvksa said:
> 
> 
> This morning's temp was low and FF removed the cross hairs..
> Very confusing..
> 
> Ahhhhh noooooooo! I still dont have my cross hairs either. Its been super humid here so i am constantly throwing the blankets off and putting them back on all night, perhaps that is what is going on with me. My temp today was lower than yesterday. Annoying. Im still pretty sure i know when i Ovulated. I am counting Sunday as ovulation day. I try to remember FF is a computer program....but it is always nice to see the DPO countdown on there. I was super bummed when i put in my temp this morning and it didnt tell me ovulation day has been pin pointed. Well keep on keepin on. Friday we are headed to my parents house in Vermont for my nieces birthday on Saturday so i will be sleeping in the same room as our son, waking my husband up to tell him to stop snoring he is going to wake the baby, and temping.....at this rate i dont think i will ever get my cross hairs. lol :dohh: ANy new revelations this morning ladies?Click to expand...

Looking at your temps, there isn't really a true shift- though they have gone up the last couple days, you have had several other temps earlier that were similar. Unfortunately FF doesnt seem to put much stock in all the other fertility symptoms if the temps don't show a true shift. Is there a way to override FF for your O day?


----------



## Blackrain90

AFM, temp took a big jump up to my normal post-o temps, so hoping to see actual SOLID crosshairs this month! (i kinda fudged it and said I woke up 25 mins earlier than I did because I am sick of the open circles haha) I generally wake up around 6 +/- 30 mins, but early in my cycle I was waking up around 645 so it still uses that time to confirm if temp is normal or not.


----------



## todmommy4568

Ivska your demp dip wasn't huge, I don't know exactly how FF really works but will it give crosshairs back if your temp goes back up tomorrow? :shrug:

Blackrain - wow! That is quite the jump

Charting can be so irritating because so many things can change it, I have that one super low temp on my chart and that morning when I woke up I had kicked the covers off of myself and was ice cold. Nights when it is a little warmer in my house my temp is a little elevated. Everyone's chats seem to still be looking pretty good though :flower:


----------



## Angel5000

This morning I had a big jump of 0.4 in my temp. I'm not above my coverline yet but it was a leap. Hoping to get CH in another couple days. 

Weird thing: last during while DTD I felt a sharp pain in my left abdomen, somewhere between the left hip bone and my belly button. Since we were in the middle of sex i Couldn't really stop and "examine" the pain and didn't really spend a lot of time processing it, but it was odd. I don't usually get O signs but because I'm aware I'm about to O I did notice. I'm not sure if it was O or just a random pain. It was definitely not a pain I have had before. Today I woke up and my lower abdomen feels crampy. Very weird because I never feel crampy except at AF. 

None of these are normal for me, but being only a few months of bcp I'm constantly still finding new things that my body is doing. Not sure if it's all in my head because I know I'm at O time or if there really is something going on. :wacko:


*lvsk* - hopefully tomorrow it will go back up and FF will give you back the CH. With all the changes you've had this month, it's very possible that your temps are just a little wacky. Lots of times the temps start to fall again below cover line. Mine does that all the time. 

*MsRipple* I wouldn't be too concerned about the drop at only 5DPO. Lots of times temps will drop below cover line. Mine does it fairly often. If you were closer to AF then it could be a sign of AF coming but this early in the LP it's probably just a single drop. AND, based on your temps it does look like your Ovulated. The only thing keeping your current temps from being above coverline is CD7, and a lot of things cause a spike (I get them all the time Pre-O). When temping you want to look at the whole pattern not individual temps, and it looks to me like you have a clear shift. Plus, it's very common not to get a true + on your OPKs. Sometimes you have a short surge, sometimes you aren't holding long enough, sometimes the OPKs aren't sensitive enough. Did you get close to a + ?

Just yesterday I did OPK in the AM that look really close to positive and that afternoon I did a second but didn't get more than a 2.5 hour hold (I just couldn't hold it any longer) and got a very faint second line, very negative! 3 hours later I had an OPK that looked just like the AM one. And that's when I did the Digi to confirm it was indeed +OPK because the IC left a little too much open to interpretation. There are so many reasons why we don't get +OPKs. 

*blackrain* Looks like you have a very nice temp shift there! Awesome! I sometimes fudge teh wake up time too. FF is very strict with it's calculations so the open circles can be annoying. I actually use both FF and Ovagraph because I like FF better but Ovagraph is designed to use all fertility signs together and puts more stock in the other fertile signs so I feel like it's a little less "computery". But if you aren't tracking everything else it is pretty much useless. LoL


----------



## todmommy4568

Just glanced at my chart, that thing is a mess :haha: thankfully it starts to look more normal once I get that upward shift but until that happens holy camolie


----------



## Angel5000

todmommy4568 said:


> Just glanced at my chart, that thing is a mess :haha: thankfully it starts to look more normal once I get that upward shift but until that happens holy camolie

:haha: haha, yeah you are all over the place. Looks like you are about to O, your temps are doing what mine do, drop and then drop a tiny bit more. If your body is anything like mine O will be any day now!


----------



## todmommy4568

Angel5000 said:


> todmommy4568 said:
> 
> 
> Just glanced at my chart, that thing is a mess :haha: thankfully it starts to look more normal once I get that upward shift but until that happens holy camolie
> 
> :haha: haha, yeah you are all over the place. Looks like you are about to O, your temps are doing what mine do, drop and then drop a tiny bit more. If your body is anything like mine O will be any day now!Click to expand...

I sure hope so! OH told me he will be going out of town for the week on Monday so I am hoping it happens before Monday FX! I have decided that I now act like a toddler, he told me that he was going out of town next week and I frowned told him he was mean and walked away :haha: apparently I am taking some pointers from my son :rofl:


----------



## Angel5000

todmommy4568 said:


> Angel5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> todmommy4568 said:
> 
> 
> Just glanced at my chart, that thing is a mess :haha: thankfully it starts to look more normal once I get that upward shift but until that happens holy camolie
> 
> :haha: haha, yeah you are all over the place. Looks like you are about to O, your temps are doing what mine do, drop and then drop a tiny bit more. If your body is anything like mine O will be any day now!Click to expand...
> 
> I sure hope so! OH told me he will be going out of town for the week on Monday so I am hoping it happens before Monday FX! I have decided that I now act like a toddler, he told me that he was going out of town next week and I frowned told him he was mean and walked away :haha: apparently I am taking some pointers from my son :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: That's hilarious! A week and a half ago my husband had talked about going out of town last weekend and/or this upcoming weekend to finish up some stuff with his grandparents estate that he has to deal with and I almost threw a temper tantrum. With O date falling this week I told him he had to be here both weekends in case I O early, and if I didn't O early he couldn't leave in case I O late. :haha:


----------



## todmommy4568

I hear ya! They just don't understand! :haha: we spend so much time tracking things and if they up and leave it was all a waste! When I talked to him I was like but what if i O late and you are gone? His response, aren't you O'ing right now? I thought that's why we were BD'ing :dohh: nope hun this should be my fertile week, different things lol. Keep in mind I have explained to him how this works many many times lol


----------



## todmommy4568

I decided to discard that super low temp for now as I know it was due to having the AC on high and kicking the covers off and now I think my chart doesn't look as crazy as it did....what do you ladies think?


----------



## cupcake.

Angel5000 said:


> Weird thing: last during while DTD I felt a sharp pain in my left abdomen, somewhere between the left hip bone and my belly button. Since we were in the middle of sex i Couldn't really stop and "examine" the pain and didn't really spend a lot of time processing it, but it was odd. I don't usually get O signs but because I'm aware I'm about to O I did notice. I'm not sure if it was O or just a random pain. It was definitely not a pain I have had before. Today I woke up and my lower abdomen feels crampy. Very weird because I never feel crampy except at AF.

I had that too, and have had it before as well and I am pretty sure for me it's ovulation pain. I've had it on either side before, this month it was my right side, so it's totally possible that it's ovulation pain and you will ovulate very soon! :) 

*todsmommy* I don't think your chart looks crazy at all. I personally don't dip before ovulation but it looks like you do and i bet ovulation will come soon :) 


I'm 4dpo today, no symptoms to speak of yet .. let's hope it'll change soon :dust:


----------



## Blackrain90

Todmommy, with that temp omitted I don't think it looks bad at all!! FX'd you O soon and DH is there!!

Angel- I can't speak to that pain being during sex as I often get really low tummy pain during certain positions (think it's called deep thrust pain, and rightly so!) but I had sharp twinges in the same area on the right late CD16 and then achey almost-cramps all the next day, which based on my temps is when I ovulated. So I'm hoping that's what it is for you too!!

Cupcake, Only a week or less now before you could start showing symptoms, so exciting!!


----------



## lvksa

@cupcake.
Ill keep myself thinking positive :)

@cscbeth8421
Vermont! Were having a wedding reception with my family in VT mid September during the Hajj break. 

@blackrain90
the more I think about it the more I feel like the time difference in my temps from the beginning of my cycle to now probably isnt making my chart very accurate, but who knows. Im not really bothered in trying to force FF to give me info. It was just nice to see the crossed red lines .

@todmommy4568
I guess we will see what happens in the next few days :). Perhaps if it does go up for a few days FF will bring back the crosshairs.

@angel5000
thanks for the reassurance <3 <3


This weekend will be another weird one. Were traveling to my husbands city to attend a wedding. Weddings here start after 9 pm and can go until past 2 am. Friday there is a party, which will have similar hours to the wedding. Saturday well travel back to our city. Sunday is getting up early for work. Then 1am Monday my husband travels for work to the US/Canada for a few weeks.:-(


----------



## PnutProtector

@todmommy - legit loving your pic. I cracked up and DH was like &#8220;what&#8217;s so funny?&#8221; I read it to him and tried to explain, but he wasn&#8217;t as amused. Oh well. I think discarding that low temp was a good idea. My chart is about as crazy as yours though. 

@cupcake - :dust:

@Blackrain - Hopefully it&#8217;s O pain and and you catch that eggy!

@Ivksa - Hopefully all the traveling doesn&#8217;t cause too much stress. FX&#8217;d for you!


AFM I totally caved today and got a test from the dollar store. I was feeling so tired the past couple days, even taking an accidental nap yesterday. And I felt lightheaded and nauseous this afternoon. I got a BFN, but I&#8217;ll still try again when my FRER this weekend. We&#8217;ll be on a mini-vacay in Branson starting Friday, so I can&#8217;t decide if I want AF to just come already or not. UGH.


----------



## Angel5000

After a very long day in Teacher Professional Development I am exhausted! I'd rather spend a day teaching on my feet hectic day than a day in PD. It's so hard. I just want to veg for the rest of the evening. I think I'm going to get a couple things done, and I'm going ot take an OPK today just to see if I still get a +OPK or if it's faded already (I'm a data person, I like to track everything) and then see what to do about dinner.

My sister went to Dr today to try and get on something because since she stopped bc she's had very irregular periods. She has only had a few months, and before bc she had very erratic (nonexistant) periods and bc was their "solution" (though I know now that it never solves anything). They told her since she's getting periods even tho erratic they won't help her, and she has to keep trying for a year before they'll give her anything. I'd told her that, but she had hoped the military doctors would do something different since they have tentatively said she might have PCOS. To make matters harder, in that 1 year she cannot count any deployment or interruption for training (her hubby is military not her), which makes it harder. She's having a rough time. So I'm going to teach her how to temp, and how to use OPKs (though they may not work for her with possible PCOS), and how to check CM/CP etc. everything I've learned over the last 6 months. Her first kid was an "oops" with her hubby and so she thought she'd just get off bc and be pregnant the next month or two so she's having a really hard time with all this. 

*todmommy* with that low temp discarded your chart looks a lot less crazy. Even with it, it wasn't too bad, but this looks less up and down. You look like you are definitely about to O

*cupcake* Thanks for the reassurance! I'm thinking it might have been my first "feeling" an Ovulation. Or maybe not. But it felt like what people describe. 

*lvksa* Wow! You have such a crazy/hectic week schedule! Good luck with all of that! Sounds like some fun though. How do you manage to stay up so late though!? I don't think I'd make it. We're in bed my 9pm most nights! :haha:


----------



## PnutProtector

So sorry for your sister Angel :hugs: See if she wants to join here! We can help her too :)


----------



## todmommy4568

How are things feeling today blackrain? 

@Angel that's really too bad with your sister, I wish that docs would listen but maybe if she can chart and show a doc her chart there will be a different reaction if something is wonky. Sorry you had a long day, hopefully you will be able to get some good rest tonight! :flower: 

@pnutprotector how many dpo are you again?

AFM please feel free to tell me I am crazy but are these OPK's getting darker? I feel like the one from this evening (bottom) is darker than the others and possibly darker than yesterdays. I did my first CB advanced digi today and got a "low". Today was my first day of classes, worked 6 hours and then had class for 3-4 hours. I did not expect to feel tired like this tonight but by the end of my last class I felt like I was starting to nod off :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







ry=400.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Blackrain90

They are definitely getting darker, bottom one for sure is darker than the rest.

I'm feeling alright, except terribly bloated haha. I keep thinking I have to be more than 1dpo but nope, day has just gone by soo slow lol. Stressful day at work too trying to fix other peoples mistakes. So ready for the weekend!


----------



## todmommy4568

Oh no fun! Lately it seems like when I get to work in the morning there is always something that needs to be corrected, really is the worst! And yuck for stress! I completely agree, the weekend will be very welcome. Hopefully tomorrow goes much better for you!! :flower:


----------



## cupcake.

Angel, sorry to hear about your sister :hugs: my sister was diagnosed with PCOS a couple months ago and i really hope when she wants to start trying they won't have her try for too long before giving her something since she is already diagnosed :/ 
But maybe your sister could try agnus castus? It has helped a lot of women regulate their cycles and it did bring my ovulation forward. I'm not sure it will work that good with PCOS as well but it might be worth a try if she has to wait anyway for a doctor to give her something.

Todmommy, they're definitely getting darker, you can really see a progression :D


----------



## lvksa

@pnutprotector
the travel will be alright :) it will just be the lack of sleep that gets to me 

@angel5000
I've been religiously married to my husband for 3 and a half years. After all that time I've had to learn to adjust. The malls here close at 11pm and restaurants are often open past 1am. Its just a cultural thing. Most people go to work and then take a nap when they get home so that they can stay up late. When my husband is away and I have no social life I sleep early . 

@todmommy4568
What do you do for work? Thats hard to work all day and then study >_<.

@blackrain90
Isn't that what work is most of the time&#8230;fixing mistakes? .


----------



## cscbeth8421

@Ivksa> Have you ever been to Vermont? It's Beautiful! And you will be there as the leaves are starting to change. Make sure you pack warm clothes, it will be VERY cool at night, maybe even in the 40's. I was born and raised there. I have lived in Boston for 11 years now. But i have one brother and my parents who still live in Vermont so i am there all the time. Where is the reception you are going to?

FINALLY got my cross hairs. a day later than i THINK i ovulated, but whatever. Temp is going in the right direction. Last night was cool at our house and we left all the windows open because it had been so damn humid. Well last night was not humid, and in the 50's. Needless to say i had all the covers on thus my temp was up :wacko: lol 

only 3DPO so I'm Glad to have some distraction this weekend being away for our niece's 5th birthday and DH's 33rd b-day. I got him PJ's and robe for his birthday. We.are.officially.old. :haha: In my defense he had been talking about flannel pj's for a year now. It was time! 
Still just feeling bloated and yesterday was an exhausting day at work. Seems like we all had tiresome days at work yesterday. 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## todmommy4568

Ivska- I work in a group home with mentally ill individuals. It definitely can become a long day to work social work all day and then study social work all evening haha but I will live &#128522;&#128521;

Csc yay for crosshairs!!! :happydance: 

AFM I got a blinking smiley this morning!! :dance: and of course last night we didn't BD :dohh: I know it doesn't matter that much as long as we resume BD'ing tonight all is well, just felt silly that last night we don't and then I get a flashing smiley


----------



## Angel5000

So it looks like my body is doing a "slow rise" with my temps. Blah. I was hoping for a shoot up today so I could easily say "yeah, I definitely O'd". We made sure to BD yesterday and the day day before. Funny enough, after 2 days of almost 2 CM what so ever (even checking at the cervix itself), and what little I got was almost creamy not so much EW, yesterday I had TONS of EWcm by the afternoon.Not sure if it was my body just sorting itself out, or if the large amount of grapefruit juice helped (freshly squeezed myself - so nothing but pure grapefruit). 

By SMEP we should do it again today, take tomorrow off and then do it Saturday. I don't know if I'll be able to do today. I'm so exhausted, didn't get to sleep as early as I would have liked, and even last night I was so ready to go to sleep but "rallied" because I desperately want this BFP this month. 

DH told me yesterday he thinks I'm being too scientific about the whole process. Funny, coming from him, who is very science based. I pointed out that thanks to my low libido combined with our busy lives (I have work + grad school + lesson plans and grading; he has work + his family's estate + classes for his apprenticeship + overtime) we average about once a week, sometimes twice a week of sex on our own. And that always falls on a weekend, and if we look at when I'm ovulating, we would have missed the window every month so far. Sooooo I'm going to continue to be scientific about it. 

Besides, I like knowing what my body is doing. Sorry for the rant guys. Lol

*Pnut * - I'm going to see if she wants to join. She's not really into the "online socializing" like I am but she might want the support. For now the whole idea is overwhelming to her, so it'll probably take awhile. She told me she's skipping the OPKs for hte moment until she figures out temping first. It's all a lot for her. But, in her case she has an incredibly high sex drive (honestly, we are completely opposites, if I Could have some of her drive, just a little, then we'd all be happier :p ) and so they don't usually have to worry about not BDing enough. :p 

*todmommy* The doctor told her to temp and track and go back in 3-4 cycles with her charts. So there may be a chance that if she tracks for 3-4 cycles and things look really wonky they might do something a little sooner. 

Your OPKs DO look like they are getting darker! That last one anyway looks def darker than the previous ones. The blinky smiley face mean high fertility, but not yet Peak, right? I do the same thing though, feel silly if we didn't DTD the night before and then I get a +. Funny how we all know it's sort of irrational, but we all feel that way anyway. :) 

*cupcake* I suggested the Vitex to her (agnus castus). She said that her cycles were regular(ish) the lat couple and then this one was really long. I pointed out that this last cycle is when they started dealing with custody issues with her DH's ex so it's very possible that delayed her O which would delay AF. She wants to try a cycle or two naturally. I think she's afraid if she uses the vitex to regulate and then has issues getting pregnant they'll take longer to help her but I don't know. We'll see. :) Vitex ahs done such amazing things for me that I just want to tell everyone to take it! LoL! And, I don't know what it'll do if she has PCOS so I'm hesitant there without doing a lot more research. 

*Ivksa* Wow. What a different world. Kind of cool, but definitely different. It's a little hard for me to imagine, except to remember college days when we stayed up late and then got up to go about life the next morning and took naps in the afternoon to make up for it. Now I want my 8-9 hours of uninterrupted sleep. LoL! I guess thats going to change once I get my BFP. ;) 

Are you originally from that same area/culture ? Or did you have to adjust when you married your husband? Do you mind me asking? I'm just so curious. :)

*cscbeth* Yay for TWW! I love getting the CH and then being able to say "I'm 3 days into TWW". So exciting. :)


----------



## todmommy4568

Angel science is the best! :haha: when it is the last possible month before a break do anything and everything you can! As far as the BD'ing I know its hard to want to sometimes but just keep in mind that it's only a couple more days and then you can slow down :) 

Yep the smiley is high then solid is peak. I have read on here that some ladies will get the flashing ones for five or six days which I am really hoping doesn't happen. There is probably an equal amount that get their solid smiley the next day but I always look at the bad replies :haha: I am thinking that with my opk being darker yesterday and flashy smiley today that I will O within the next day or two, hoping anyways haha.


----------



## PnutProtector

@todmommy - I don&#8217;t know as FF hasn&#8217;t confirmed O yet. But the predicted days were CD7-9 and my temps match that time frame. Currently CD 22 so possible 14-15 DPO if the prediction was right. Should have had a positive by now if it was though. So idk.
AND yes! Those OPKs are so getting darker! Yay blinky smiley!

@csc - YAY crosshairs! :dust:

@Angel - That&#8217;s good they don&#8217;t have libido issues. I hope she gets the hang of temping and they all come out ok. FX for her. We&#8217;d love to have her :) She can always just stalk for a while and only talk when she&#8217;s comfortable.
And I am totally taking the scientific approach too. We are about the same as you about BDing, and would probably have missed the window completely too. It&#8217;s work, but it will be totally worth it.

AFM, no signs of AF yet. I keep going back and forth between wanting her to just show up so we can move on to the next cycle already and wanting her to stay away until we are back from our trip this weekend. THE STRUGGLE IS REAL


----------



## lvksa

@angel5000

I'm actually not originally from the same culture or religion as my husband. I converted to Islam and met him afterwards. I've been living/working in his country since Jan 2014. I miss my family, but I feel at home here :)

Feel free to ask me anything :). I'm happy to share.


----------



## lvksa

@cscbeth8421
I grew up in the Adirondacks of NY and I went to university in Burlington, VT. Our reception is in Essex. Vermont is beautiful and I'm looking forward to the cooler weather. It's HOT here .


----------



## todmommy4568

Ivska - I can't imagine being that far away from my family. The farthest I ever moved was about 500 miles and that was considered moving far away from home :haha: That's amazing that you are able to experience another culture in such depth!


I am SOO confused!! So a couple days ago I was looking for my cervix which I couldn't even feel, which is actually typical for me. Now yesterday I felt my cervix(just barely) while checking CM so it was clearly lower than normal and very soft. Now today I just felt it and it feels much harder than yesterday and is easily reached. I'm worried that I might have missed my O. My crazy TTC brain is creating crazy scenarios in my head :haha: To O on CD 14 or 15 would be pretty early for me but I am also taking stuff this month that is said to move ovulation forward. I probably could have missed my surge on the IC, the test today is not any darker than yesterday, I would say its a tad lighter but I think my brain is playing tricks on me haha. But that leaves the CB digi unexplained, I think the first day you use it is is typically low because it needs something to compare samples to but you won't move on to flashing or solid until there is an increase in hormones so that wouldn't make sense. Okay I think I have rambled enough, oh yea and my CM has more white in it today rather than clear like it has been the last 4 days. Now I have rambled enough :haha: I need some opinions before my brain explodes!! LOL


----------



## todmommy4568

Okay so now I have calmed myself down after some reading and what not :haha: I am seriously considering the possibility of missing my surge. I have been having lower right side pain for the last three hours or so and with my temp dip it could be possible. My temps will tell me what happened but I am inclined to believe that this pain I am having right now is me O'ing! I will be so excited if it is! We have BD'ed enough in the last couple days and will tonight so if it is happening now it will be caught on both sides of O :dance:


----------



## MsRipple

Ivska sorry if I missed this but where do you live?

Ok guys I'm confused I got what appears to be a positive opk today. So confused. Possible I'm ovulating later than usual? I didn't see a totally positive one earlier but temp rise said o happened. And temps back up past cover line.


----------



## MsRipple

Sorry to add -- Normal Ov is around day 14, I'm at CD 18. Charting BBTs and FF gave me dotted crosshairs on CD 12 (temps have mainly been up since then). So is it possible to get a positive OPK after ovulating?


----------



## Angel5000

lvksa said:


> @angel5000
> 
> I'm actually not originally from the same culture or religion as my husband. I converted to Islam and met him afterwards. I've been living/working in his country since Jan 2014. I miss my family, but I feel at home here :)
> 
> Feel free to ask me anything :). I'm happy to share.

Wow, that's so cool. I'd be terrified to up and move to another country. That's so brave. :)



todmommy4568 said:


> Okay so now I have calmed myself down after some reading and what not :haha: I am seriously considering the possibility of missing my surge. I have been having lower right side pain for the last three hours or so and with my temp dip it could be possible. My temps will tell me what happened but I am inclined to believe that this pain I am having right now is me O'ing! I will be so excited if it is! We have BD'ed enough in the last couple days and will tonight so if it is happening now it will be caught on both sides of O :dance:

It is possible you missed the surge. Looking at your temps, I wouldn't be surprised if you O'd today or yesterday. 




MsRipple said:


> Ivska sorry if I missed this but where do you live?
> 
> Ok guys I'm confused I got what appears to be a positive opk today. So confused. Possible I'm ovulating later than usual? I didn't see a totally positive one earlier but temp rise said o happened. And temps back up past cover line.

Do you have a link to your chart? Sometimes you can get a +OPK for a couple days in a row, so I've seen people get 2-3 +OPKs in a row but never one way after O. However, I've been told that a +OPK very late after O could be a sign of pregnancy. But I don't know how true that is.


----------



## MsRipple

Here's my chart. Let me know what you think!


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/5d56d4


----------



## todmommy4568

MsRipple - I agree with FF on your O date. Also what Angel said about OPK's picking up pregnancy is true. It is not a particularly reliable way to tell if you are pregnant or not but pregnancy can cause OPK's to go positive. Although at 6 DPO I don't know if an OPK would show it yet or not.


----------



## MsRipple

though if i put in positive opk, ff takes away crosshairs. oh well, can only bd on sat so if I am o'ing later, hopefully it's not for another 36 hours!

i have heard the thing about opk being used as a pregnancy test, but i wouldn't expect to see anything on any test evening of 6 dpo (well, possibly o ;) ) I also also took a wondfo pregnancy just for fun (that's what happens when you order a pack of 40 o tests and 10 hpts!) and it couldn't be more negative!


----------



## Blackrain90

Generally OPK's will not show positive until after a HPT would. 6dpo is still really early as would just be starting to implant, but no idea why it would be positive now.


----------



## Blackrain90

todmommy4568 said:


> Okay so now I have calmed myself down after some reading and what not :haha: I am seriously considering the possibility of missing my surge. I have been having lower right side pain for the last three hours or so and with my temp dip it could be possible. My temps will tell me what happened but I am inclined to believe that this pain I am having right now is me O'ing! I will be so excited if it is! We have BD'ed enough in the last couple days and will tonight so if it is happening now it will be caught on both sides of O :dance:

Hope you are Oing now! Really hard to say for sure, but all signs point to ovulation IMO (though for me CP is not a good indicator-was pretty firm and low when I ovulated). Very possible to miss your surge though


----------



## cupcake.

Good morning :) i can't seem to keep up with you ladies haha 

MsRipple that is actually confusing.. but i think i would temps are more reliable than an OPK, it could be a faulty test as well. Temps on the other hand are usually quite reliable :) 

I'm 6DPO today and my temps have been a bit lower yesterday and today.. still above coverline so I'm not worried too much but i still hope that they'll get back up again tomorrow. 

As for symptoms, my boobs feel the way they do just before my period. They're enlarged and feel heavy. I hope it's not pms symptoms already, combined with lower temps i'm a bit scared i'll have a super short luteal phase this month.. even though the LP doesn't really change all that much from cycle to cycle and last cycle i had a 13 day phase.. so let's hope temps will go back up and my boobies are an actual pregnancy symptom :)


----------



## lvksa

MsRipple said:


> Ivska sorry if I missed this but where do you live?
> 
> Ok guys I'm confused I got what appears to be a positive opk today. So confused. Possible I'm ovulating later than usual? I didn't see a totally positive one earlier but temp rise said o happened. And temps back up past cover line.

I live in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia :)


----------



## MsRipple

This am - 7 DPO, I got a positive OPK and just the slightest line on a wondfo HPT. Both OPK and HPT were negative after 2 or so min, then I forgot about them and didn't look until 20 min or so had passed. OPK dark (positive or very close) and a very very faint line appeared on HPT. So - evap lines? 

I'm pretty sure they are evap lines. Wish I had not tested today as I think am just setting myself up for disappointment (because even though I know they are likely evap lines, there's part of me that doesn't believe that).

Editing now after some google research to say that I think I may have caused the false pos by putting tests next to each other. sigh. ok, makes sense. Still not sure about ovulation though!


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/5d56d4


----------



## todmommy4568

Cupcake - FX the ta-ta's is a good sign!! :dust:

Ripple - I wouldn't trust a test being that early. Maybe try an HPT tomorrow by itself and see what happens. That's what I would do anyways because I am a POAS addict! :haha:

AFM temp went up this morning to slightly above where I think my cover line will be. There are mixed opinions all around lol some think I am gearing up to O (although that wouldnt explain this mornings temp) and some like you ladies think I O'd which is what I am leaning towards. Very anxious and excited to see what the weekend brings!


----------



## cscbeth8421

cscbeth8421 said:


> The 7:15pm looks positive right?! Ewcm today too!




todmommy4568 said:


> Cupcake - FX the ta-ta's is a good sign!! :dust:
> 
> Ripple - I wouldn't trust a test being that early. Maybe try an HPT tomorrow by itself and see what happens. That's what I would do anyways because I am a POAS addict! :haha:
> 
> AFM temp went up this morning to slightly above where I think my cover line will be. There are mixed opinions all around lol some think I am gearing up to O (although that wouldnt explain this mornings temp) and some like you ladies think I O'd which is what I am leaning towards. Very anxious and excited to see what the weekend brings!

My guess is FF will have you O cd 16. But the opks are negative....hmmmmm


----------



## Angel5000

*Todmommy* based on today's temp, I'm almost sure you O on CD15/16. Even without a +OPK. It wouldn't make sense that you are just gearing up with that steep rise. Hopefully you'll have an answer or CH in a day or two! :)



MsRipple said:


> Here's my chart. Let me know what you think!
> 
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/5d56d4

Based on temps and your CM I would agree with FF on your O date. I can't imagine why you are getting a +OPK now. Two days in a row? I wouldn't put it in because it throws of FF. But maybe make a note on that day so that you know when it happened if you need to come back to it. 

It's very possible that was an Evap line on the HPT. Was there any color to it? Evaps are typically gray. Maybe try again tomorrow (without the OPK) and see what happens? 

FX!!!




cupcake. said:


> Good morning :) i can't seem to keep up with you ladies haha
> 
> MsRipple that is actually confusing.. but i think i would temps are more reliable than an OPK, it could be a faulty test as well. Temps on the other hand are usually quite reliable :)
> 
> I'm 6DPO today and my temps have been a bit lower yesterday and today.. still above coverline so I'm not worried too much but i still hope that they'll get back up again tomorrow.
> 
> As for symptoms, my boobs feel the way they do just before my period. They're enlarged and feel heavy. I hope it's not pms symptoms already, combined with lower temps i'm a bit scared i'll have a super short luteal phase this month.. even though the LP doesn't really change all that much from cycle to cycle and last cycle i had a 13 day phase.. so let's hope temps will go back up and my boobies are an actual pregnancy symptom :)


FX that they are pregnancy symptoms!! If your last cycle was 13 day LP then this should be too. I think it's pretty rare that it changes, unless you were taking something to lengthen it last cycle.


----------



## Angel5000

Sorry for double post, mine was getting long with replies! LoL! 

AFM: I got my CH today! I'm a little tentative on the celebration because today's spike is really not accurate. I woke at 3am and had to go to the bathroom. Went back to bed and slept very fitfully until 5 when DH alarm went off (normal temping time). I actually contemplated temping at 3 to be safe but in my sleepy mind I remember thinking that I had 3 more hours that I could sleep (obviously I can't do math when I'm asleep) and that I was so tired I'd fall back asleep right away. Unfortunately I didn't. :/ At 6am when I actually had to get up (today I don't work, but we have an electrical inspector coming so I had to be up before he gets here at 7) I decided to retemp just to compare. I know the 1 hour isn't going to do anything, and I didn't actually sleep in that hour, more like doze off and on, but the temp at 6am after an hour of random dozing was the same as the 5am. Which gives me even less confidence in the number. 

Either way, I'm keeping the number for now because I'm selfish and don't want the CH to go away. lol!! We'll see what FF does with tomorrow's temp. But based on the way my temps are rising I'm pretty sure the O day is right with today's CH. 

FF has me testing September 5, which is 11DPO and makes sense for my 8-11 day LP. I was strongly considering holding off until the next weekend but I won't make it. At least I won't probably test earlier because students return Sept2 and I'll be very busy those mornings and don't want to deal with either a BFP or BFN before having to go to work with students! Too emotional.


----------



## Blackrain90

Okay super excited- for the first time since my first month TTC my son, I have SOLID CROSSHAIRS!! Silly thing to be excited about, but just so happy to for once know for sure that I ovulated and when, as every other month was so inconsistent with late O and 6 day LP.

Angel I agree with your crosshairs too. I will be holding off until at least next Thursday 9DPO if I can to test, so will have to help each other resist the urge to test early haha! (cycle twinsies haha!)

Ripple, that is terribly early; implantation usually won't occur until about 6+ DPO, and then another 2-3 days before it shows in urine. Hopefully it is the start of a BFP though!!

Cupcake I doubt your L.P. would change that much, but is also really early for pg symptoms. So hard to say what is causing that though.


----------



## Angel5000

Blackrain90 said:


> Okay super excited- for the first time since my first month TTC my son, I have SOLID CROSSHAIRS!! Silly thing to be excited about, but just so happy to for once know for sure that I ovulated and when, as every other month was so inconsistent with late O and 6 day LP.
> 
> Angel I agree with your crosshairs too. I will be holding off until at least next Thursday 9DPO if I can to test, so will have to help each other resist the urge to test early haha! (cycle twinsies haha!)
> 
> Ripple, that is terribly early; implantation usually won't occur until about 6+ DPO, and then another 2-3 days before it shows in urine. Hopefully it is the start of a BFP though!!
> 
> Cupcake I doubt your L.P. would change that much, but is also really early for pg symptoms. So hard to say what is causing that though.

Yay!! Solid CH is not at all a silly thing to be excited about!! I am always really uncomfortable with the dotted ones. 

Yes! We will have to resist! I've never had a cycle twin before. ::happydance: hehe. Loving it. Waiting until Saturday (day AF is due) will be incredibly difficult for me, but at the same time I get pretty definite signs of AF a couple days early so I'll probably know by Thurs or Fri if AF is making her way, which will (hopefully) prevent me from testing before Sat. Anything before Thurs will be too early. 

I say that now.... we will see if I can actually hold off. I'm such a POAS addict. lol I can't afford this kind of addiction :p


----------



## cupcake.

Blackrain, i'm sure you're right, it is too early for symptoms. Also I'm not taking anything to lengthen luteal phase, i only take agnus castus to shorten the first part of my cycle. I guess during ttc we can sometimes pay tooo much attention to every little thing happening, so it probably is nothing haha :D

Also, yay for solid crosshairs! :)


----------



## caz & bob

hiya girls hope your all well not been on for a couple of days been busy getting school stuff ready these school holidays have gone so quick xxx


----------



## Blackrain90

Angel5000 said:


> Blackrain90 said:
> 
> 
> Okay super excited- for the first time since my first month TTC my son, I have SOLID CROSSHAIRS!! Silly thing to be excited about, but just so happy to for once know for sure that I ovulated and when, as every other month was so inconsistent with late O and 6 day LP.
> 
> Angel I agree with your crosshairs too. I will be holding off until at least next Thursday 9DPO if I can to test, so will have to help each other resist the urge to test early haha! (cycle twinsies haha!)
> 
> Ripple, that is terribly early; implantation usually won't occur until about 6+ DPO, and then another 2-3 days before it shows in urine. Hopefully it is the start of a BFP though!!
> 
> Cupcake I doubt your L.P. would change that much, but is also really early for pg symptoms. So hard to say what is causing that though.
> 
> Yay!! Solid CH is not at all a silly thing to be excited about!! I am always really uncomfortable with the dotted ones.
> 
> Yes! We will have to resist! I've never had a cycle twin before. ::happydance: hehe. Loving it. Waiting until Saturday (day AF is due) will be incredibly difficult for me, but at the same time I get pretty definite signs of AF a couple days early so I'll probably know by Thurs or Fri if AF is making her way, which will (hopefully) prevent me from testing before Sat. Anything before Thurs will be too early.
> 
> I say that now.... we will see if I can actually hold off. I'm such a POAS addict. lol I can't afford this kind of addiction :pClick to expand...

Haha yes I am terrible too, I usually start testing 7dpo lol. I bought 50 wondfo pg tests when we started ttc, and went through half of them last cycle (granted I had no clue when I ovulated so I was testing way too soon). Gonna try to only test once per day, will see how that goes lol.


----------



## Blackrain90

cupcake. said:


> Blackrain, i'm sure you're right, it is too early for symptoms. Also I'm not taking anything to lengthen luteal phase, i only take agnus castus to shorten the first part of my cycle. I guess during ttc we can sometimes pay tooo much attention to every little thing happening, so it probably is nothing haha :D
> 
> Also, yay for solid crosshairs! :)

Haha we def do all symptom spot lol, last cycle I was so sure I was pg by CD27- turns out I didn't even ovulate until CD31 haha


----------



## Angel5000

Blackrain90 said:


> Haha yes I am terrible too, I usually start testing 7dpo lol. I bought 50 wondfo pg tests when we started ttc, and went through half of them last cycle (granted I had no clue when I ovulated so I was testing way too soon). Gonna try to only test once per day, will see how that goes lol.

What is the sensitivity of the Wondfo tests? I have Wondfo HPTs but haven't purchased their pg tests yet. Tho, as cheap as they are, I am strongly considering buying some.


----------



## Blackrain90

25miu I believe. But like the opk, the lines are thicker than FRER so easier to see earlier on I found


----------



## Blackrain90

Do it! It works out to be like .50 each or less, so much easier to feed the addiction haha


----------



## todmommy4568

:happydance: for CH Blackrain and Angel! 

I am agreeing with blackrain here the dip strip tests are absolutely the best!! I love having things to pee on :haha: OH is seeing the accumulation of HPT's get worse and worse, a couple nights ago he tried to ask if I had a problem but quickly backed off before he had to hear some long drawn out answer....because an addict always has valid excuses for their addictions :haha:

AFM I have been pretty busy trying to deal with work, school, and homework so I haven't had much time to obsess over my chart or any things that may be out of the ordinary. I got a blinking smiley again this morning although some of the things I was reading said that if you miss the surge the test may continue to keep showing the blinking smileys while waiting for the missed surge. Who would have thought the "no guesswork" method would be the one that has me so confused :dohh: My IC OPK's seem to be back to the baseline of where they have been all month. The major thing I noticed is that last night OH said I was a little more wet than usual and I noticed it as well, the last 3 or four days I have had wet undies :blush: Now today, I feel completely dry and haven't had even one wet spot on my undies. Soooo, I am saying all signs point to O, if it happened on CD15 I am guessing that would be about right to be more wet CD16 and then dry up CD17 :shrug:


----------



## Blackrain90

I think CD15 fits for sure. I had EWCM up until O, watery for a couple days after and now dry again so with that and your temps that is my guess. Yeah I don't trust digital tests haha


----------



## Blackrain90

And my husband is the same way. I was talking about crosshairs, CM, temping etc when he took me back to work after lunch, and he finally says 'okay you and your blog buddies are psychos!' hahaha


----------



## todmommy4568

Blackrain90 said:


> And my husband is the same way. I was talking about crosshairs, CM, temping etc when he took me back to work after lunch, and he finally says 'okay you and your blog buddies are psychos!' hahaha

:haha: I try to talk to OH about it but I can tell he has no interest. At this point it is just so much better to be on here because all you ladies are so great! :flower::thumbup:


----------



## MsRipple

Haha. My husband gets this confused stare and it's clear he's trying to figure out how he can switch the topic from ovulation!

Temp dropped 8 dpo after going back up from smaller dip on dpo. Also having more cm (kind of an egg white creamy combo) than I ever recall having - though of course I'm not always poking around for such things. :):Of course could be implantation but given cm thinking more and more possible I am o ing late. 


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/5d56d4


----------



## Blackrain90

I dunno ripple, I agree with your current crosshairs. When do you normally ovulate?


----------



## Blackrain90

Also does the CM come more in globs? (gross I know lol)

You know you are TTC crazy when you can't cook eggs for lunch without thinking about EWCM hahaha


----------



## MsRipple

Lol black. Yes we are obsessed! 

Yes it's been globby but I'm actually going toto check for it by my cervix it's not coming out in globs. I guesstimate I normally ovulate cd 13 to 17. Not totally sure. Cycles have also been a bit off and mostly shorter in my last few months since coming off the pill


----------



## todmommy4568

Well here I am back on the crazy train! :dohh: My temp dropped this morning and then the watery CM came back so I did a 3 hour hold and to my surprise this is what I got! It was so weird because I asked OH to look at it and told him it has to be as dark or darker than the control line to be positive and he goes well that is really close, it's weird that four tests back (CD15) it gets dark and then fades out and now this is almost positive....I was in utter shock!! I was like seriously! you saw that! I had to post that online for opinions! :haha::haha:

I am going to give myself an hour or so to drink a little something and then will do another 2 or 3 hour hold and see what happens. I feel like it looks darker in person than it does in the picture but it seriously soooooo close!! :dance:
 



Attached Files:







ry=400.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## todmommy4568

I am going to go ahead and call this positive!! Finally!! :dance::dance::dance:
 



Attached Files:







ry=401.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## PnutProtector

Ok. According to FF I am one day late. According to my other period tracker I'm 4 days late. I took an HPT on Wednesday and it was negative. I have a fresh box of FRER and I'm going to test in the morning. I've been nauseous, bloated, really tired, and having some, I can't call them cramps, but it's like twinges or pulling. I dunno ladies. I'm hoping it's not all in my head.


----------



## todmommy4568

Sounds miserable pnut, but hoping it is a good sign!! :dust: Can't wait to see your test in the morning!! I need me some pee stick porn!! :haha:


----------



## Blackrain90

Yay todmommy, get on it! (literally haha)

Fx'd for you pnut!! Like todmommy I need peestick porn too, so hard to hold off and I'm only 4dpo hahaha


----------



## PnutProtector

Haha you girls are great!


----------



## MsRipple

Good luck! I'm admiring your poas restraint


----------



## Angel5000

PnutProtector said:


> Ok. According to FF I am one day late. According to my other period tracker I'm 4 days late. I took an HPT on Wednesday and it was negative. I have a fresh box of FRER and I'm going to test in the morning. I've been nauseous, bloated, really tired, and having some, I can't call them cramps, but it's like twinges or pulling. I dunno ladies. I'm hoping it's not all in my head.

Fingers Crossed For You!!! Oh I hope it's a +!! I need some happy POAS pics!!!! 



todmommy4568 said:


> Blackrain90 said:
> 
> 
> And my husband is the same way. I was talking about crosshairs, CM, temping etc when he took me back to work after lunch, and he finally says 'okay you and your blog buddies are psychos!' hahaha
> 
> :haha: I try to talk to OH about it but I can tell he has no interest. At this point it is just so much better to be on here because all you ladies are so great! :flower::thumbup:Click to expand...

LoL! My hubby does the same thing. He's so tired of hearing about it. At this point, I think I need to just stick with you guys. And I agree, you girls are awesome. 



todmommy4568 said:


> I am going to go ahead and call this positive!! Finally!! :dance::dance::dance:

Todmommy - that looks really close, if not positive, to me!! Awesome sauce! :happydance:




EDIT: OMG I just saw you ladies with your POAS porn comments! OMG! :rofl: I am dying here! :haha:


----------



## cupcake.

Pnut, fingers crossed!! :dust: how exciting that there might be the first BFP in this thread :dust:

Also, you ladies are hilarious hahaha :rofl: :D

As for me, 8 dpo now and getting reeeaally impatient! But i'm glad i had to use the bathroom after taking my temps today and was so tired i didn't even think about anything, so at least for today testing isn't an option anymore haha 
As for symptoms, there's nothing new to report on really, except i'm still having quite sore breasts. I did feel kinda bloated and gassy ( :blush: ) last night and couldn't think of anything i had eaten that would explain it, but it's probably nothing haha 

I want to hold out testing until at least 12/13 dpo.. i don't want to have to do all that guesswork of wether or not there is a line, but i'm starting to doubt i'll be able to hold out that long haha :)


----------



## lvksa

Hi girls!

Arrived back in Riyadh at 2:15 am&#8230;got to sleep just before 3&#8230;woke up for work at 6. It is about 11 am now and I've got 1 double class between me and my bed .

Not thinking about much these days as my husband is leaving at 1 am for a two week trip out of the country. It can be difficult to be here alone. I'm happy at least I will have you all to chat with.

My temp went up from 36.4 to 36.7 today. FF put dotted crosshairs on my chart, but I don't think that I agree with them according to my other data. My ovagraph chart is more promising :).


----------



## Blackrain90

cupcake. said:


> Pnut, fingers crossed!! :dust: how exciting that there might be the first BFP in this thread :dust:
> 
> Also, you ladies are hilarious hahaha :rofl: :D
> 
> As for me, 8 dpo now and getting reeeaally impatient! But i'm glad i had to use the bathroom after taking my temps today and was so tired i didn't even think about anything, so at least for today testing isn't an option anymore haha
> As for symptoms, there's nothing new to report on really, except i'm still having quite sore breasts. I did feel kinda bloated and gassy ( :blush: ) last night and couldn't think of anything i had eaten that would explain it, but it's probably nothing haha
> 
> I want to hold out testing until at least 12/13 dpo.. i don't want to have to do all that guesswork of wether or not there is a line, but i'm starting to doubt i'll be able to hold out that long haha :)

Haha the struggle is real!!



lvksa said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Arrived back in Riyadh at 2:15 am&#8230;got to sleep just before 3&#8230;woke up for work at 6. It is about 11 am now and I've got 1 double class between me and my bed .
> 
> Not thinking about much these days as my husband is leaving at 1 am for a two week trip out of the country. It can be difficult to be here alone. I'm happy at least I will have you all to chat with.
> 
> My temp went up from 36.4 to 36.7 today. FF put dotted crosshairs on my chart, but I don't think that I agree with them according to my other data. My ovagraph chart is more promising :).

Sounds like a long day! And hopefully the two weeks will fly by! I think you might have o'd a day or two earlier based on FF but not sure...


So I have no idea when to expect my period this month. Out of all my cycles last time we ttc and this time, only 2 weren't affected by B6 or miscarriage, and those were 27 & 28 days but only like 6 day LP. Since I ovulated CD17 do you think it's safe to assume I will probably have about a 28 day cycle? That would mean 11 day LP; I would think the early ovulation would mean a longer LP, but at the same time I don't think vitex would give me a 14 day LP right off the bat, so that's why I'm thinking 28.

Thoughts??


----------



## Angel5000

cupcake. said:


> Pnut, fingers crossed!! :dust: how exciting that there might be the first BFP in this thread :dust:
> 
> Also, you ladies are hilarious hahaha :rofl: :D
> 
> As for me, 8 dpo now and getting reeeaally impatient! But i'm glad i had to use the bathroom after taking my temps today and was so tired i didn't even think about anything, so at least for today testing isn't an option anymore haha
> As for symptoms, there's nothing new to report on really, except i'm still having quite sore breasts. I did feel kinda bloated and gassy ( :blush: ) last night and couldn't think of anything i had eaten that would explain it, but it's probably nothing haha
> 
> I want to hold out testing until at least 12/13 dpo.. i don't want to have to do all that guesswork of wether or not there is a line, but i'm starting to doubt i'll be able to hold out that long haha :)

I just keep telling myself "one more day! wait one more day!" and I'm only at 5DPO. Saturday looks like an eternity. It'll only be 11DPO but since that is when AF is due (if I make it to an 11 day LP. They've been 8-9 before, but 11 last cycle with b6 + Vitex) I'll test that day probably. So. Far. Away. 

We can do it! :)

I'm keeping busy today to keep my mind off things: worked out today (T25 is killer), then going to run errands, go shopping, buy some things for my classroom (maybe stop by my classroom and do a little work), and then hubby and I are planning a bike ride this afternoon. Fun times. :)


----------



## Angel5000

Blackrain90 said:


> So I have no idea when to expect my period this month. Out of all my cycles last time we ttc and this time, only 2 weren't affected by B6 or miscarriage, and those were 27 & 28 days but only like 6 day LP. Since I ovulated CD17 do you think it's safe to assume I will probably have about a 28 day cycle? That would mean 11 day LP; I would think the early ovulation would mean a longer LP, but at the same time I don't think vitex would give me a 14 day LP right off the bat, so that's why I'm thinking 28.
> 
> Thoughts??

Typically your LP does not change much. The Vitex could lengthen it, but I don't know if it would lengthen it from 6 days to 11 that quickly. I think the longest I've seen (from what I've read other people say) an LP lengthen from just Vitex was about 3-4 days in the first couple cycles, and Vitex can take 3-6 months to fully regulate you. With all that, there's really no way to tell. But if it was myself, I'd probably guess a cycle of 25-26 days. Hoping for longer, but that's my "realistic" guess. 

Since the LP doesn't typically change, but only O does, then the primary thing affecting cycle length is O. So if you O early, usually you have shorter cycles, and if you O late you have longer cycles. :shrug: Then again, it's really hard to tell with everything else going on! Who really knows how the Vitex will affect it. 

Sorry, I really wasn't a lot of help there. lol!


----------



## cupcake.

Blackrain90 said:


> So I have no idea when to expect my period this month. Out of all my cycles last time we ttc and this time, only 2 weren't affected by B6 or miscarriage, and those were 27 & 28 days but only like 6 day LP. Since I ovulated CD17 do you think it's safe to assume I will probably have about a 28 day cycle? That would mean 11 day LP; I would think the early ovulation would mean a longer LP, but at the same time I don't think vitex would give me a 14 day LP right off the bat, so that's why I'm thinking 28.
> 
> Thoughts??

There's no way to really know but i think 28 day cycle and 11day luteal phase seems reasonable, i think i would go by that too. At least you probably should be able to get a reliable answer if you hold out testing until then (which, let's be honest, will either of us ladies wait till af is due? Doubtful haha ) 

Angel, seems like you've got a fun day planned :) i only got a little bit of housework done but it's such a hot day today and I'm really struggling with the heat today.. we've had a really hot summer and i'm just so ready for fall! 

Oh yeah, i totally do the whole "come on, you can do another day!" Haha 
I'm still feeling a bit gassy and bloated, breasts are still a bit swollen and sore and a couple hours ago i had a weird crampy-twinging feeling on my lower abdomen kind of on the right side. I hate the symptom spotting but of course i immeadiatel thought, maybe implantation? Haha i'm going to feel so stupid reading so much into all of those things when AF does come to visit


----------



## PnutProtector

Big Fat Negative 

But still absolutely ZERO signs of AF :shrug: So confused.


----------



## MsRipple

Sorry Pnut :(. How do you track ovulation? Is it possible you o'd late?


----------



## Angel5000

PnutProtector said:


> Big Fat Negative
> 
> But still absolutely ZERO signs of AF :shrug: So confused.

Sorry Pnut. :( It's possible you just don't have enough HGC in your bloodstream yet to register, especially if implantation was later then you won't have as much. How did you track O? and how many DPO are you?


----------



## MsRipple

> So I have no idea when to expect my period this month. Out of all my cycles last time we ttc and this time, only 2 weren't affected by B6 or miscarriage, and those were 27 & 28 days but only like 6 day LP. Since I ovulated CD17 do you think it's safe to assume I will probably have about a 28 day cycle? That would mean 11 day LP; I would think the early ovulation would mean a longer LP, but at the same time I don't think vitex would give me a 14 day LP right off the bat, so that's why I'm thinking 28.
> 
> Thoughts??

It's so hard to say how the vitex will affect things, I think you may just have to wait and see. I've read it can sometimes take a few months for vitex to have it's full impact. I think it's also hard to say that a normal luteal phase would be for you -- 11 days? 12? etc? I don't think it would be tied at all to your prior cycle length though.


----------



## MsRipple

Will be 10 dpo tomorrow (or 2 if I o'd late) -- FF took away my crosshairs in "advanced mode" when I logged ewcm, but let me keep them (with o on cd12) when I put it into "research." My temps are back up today, so I guess we will just have to see. In symptom spotting news, I've been having a weird crampy feeling (not cramps, more like pressure) and started burping nonstop, but that could also just be me!

Debating if I should test tomorrow or if I am just setting myself up for disappointment.


----------



## Angel5000

MsRipple said:


> Will be 10 dpo tomorrow (or 2 if I o'd late) -- FF took away my crosshairs in "advanced mode" when I logged ewcm, but let me keep them (with o on cd12) when I put it into "research." My temps are back up today, so I guess we will just have to see. In symptom spotting news, I've been having a weird crampy feeling (not cramps, more like pressure) and started burping nonstop, but that could also just be me!
> 
> Debating if I should test tomorrow or if I am just setting myself up for disappointment.

I would push for waiting closer to 12 DPO if you can, just to not set yourself up for disappointment. An egg implants anywhere from 6-12 DPO (most commonly around 9DPO) so there's a small chance it isn't even implanted yet, or if it implanted at 9DPO then you may not have enough hormone level for a test to detect. All that said..... I know that I would have a hard time resisting the urge to test, myself. :)


----------



## PnutProtector

I was tracking with temps this cycle. But FF never gave me any crosshairs. And I have no idea when I would normally O before now. It's hard for me to check CM since I can't reach my cervix ever. Or I don't trust what I get most of the time from what I can reach. This is my second cycle off IUD, first Full cycle though. It could just be that my body is still getting it's groove back.


----------



## Angel5000

PnutProtector said:


> I was tracking with temps this cycle. But FF never gave me any crosshairs. And I have no idea when I would normally O before now. It's hard for me to check CM since I can't reach my cervix ever. Or I don't trust what I get most of the time from what I can reach. This is my second cycle off IUD, first Full cycle though. It could just be that my body is still getting it's groove back.

According to the book "Taking Charge of Your Fertility", you should be able to trust what you get even if you can't directly reach your cervix. A lot of women do it based only on what comes out on TP. 

However, with it being so soon after removing the IUD it's really probably just your body getting back on track. :hugs: Hoping that you have a better cycle this time.


----------



## MsRipple

@ pnut Could be that you didn't ovulate yet due to the iud removal? Maybe post your chart if you want.


----------



## Blackrain90

PnutProtector said:


> I was tracking with temps this cycle. But FF never gave me any crosshairs. And I have no idea when I would normally O before now. It's hard for me to check CM since I can't reach my cervix ever. Or I don't trust what I get most of the time from what I can reach. This is my second cycle off IUD, first Full cycle though. It could just be that my body is still getting it's groove back.

To be honest I can't pinpoint ovulation on your chart either. Hopefully you are just going to O late this cycle.



MsRipple said:


> Will be 10 dpo tomorrow (or 2 if I o'd late) -- FF took away my crosshairs in "advanced mode" when I logged ewcm, but let me keep them (with o on cd12) when I put it into "research." My temps are back up today, so I guess we will just have to see. In symptom spotting news, I've been having a weird crampy feeling (not cramps, more like pressure) and started burping nonstop, but that could also just be me!
> 
> Debating if I should test tomorrow or if I am just setting myself up for disappointment.

I would suggest to wait but who am I kidding haha. If I am being 100% honest, I think the one dip early on was a one off, and that possibly the 8DPO dip could be implantation. Don't want to get your hopes up as I know a dip isn't reliable for implantation, but I definitely agree with FF on your O date.


----------



## Blackrain90

Sooo I am 5DPO, felt quite nauseous on and off through the afternoon- of course I instantly started googling how soon you can feel MS after implantation haha. Couldn't possibly have anything to do with me eating a small extra buttery popcorn at the movies, followed by chasing my son in circles around the lobby haha.


----------



## Angel5000

Blackrain90 said:


> Sooo I am 5DPO, felt quite nauseous on and off through the afternoon- of course I instantly started googling how soon you can feel MS after implantation haha. Couldn't possibly have anything to do with me eating a small extra buttery popcorn at the movies, followed by chasing my son in circles around the lobby haha.

lol yeah, :haha: Of course, no other reason. :) I keep thinking that I should be having symptoms and freaking out because I don't, even though I know that doesn't make any sense logically. 

Life as a woman TTC is so hard!


----------



## Blackrain90

Lol we want to have symptoms because that means there is something happening. Even though symptoms this early aren't usually related to pregnancy, just an increase of progesterone, we still want to feel something during the two week wait. Totally get you there. Gahhh give me the strength not to test tomorrow morning hahaha


----------



## Angel5000

I'm lucky I won't be able to test tomorrow. The only tests I have are a couple of FRER's, which I am not willing to use this early (because those things are way too expensive to waste this early!), but I ordered some Wondfo's from Amazon and they'll be here tomorrow. Which means, I will more than likely end up testing on Tuesday. I will try so hard not to! But, I don't know if I'll be able to resist.


----------



## Blackrain90

Hold strong!! I'll just remind myself that its impossible to get a BFP at 6DPO lol. Probably gonna start on Wednesday though for sure haha.


----------



## cupcake.

Well, i failed miserably haha testet this morning, 9dpo haha 
It was BFN, of course i didn't even expect anything else, so i really don't know why i tested in the first place haha 

I'm now really determined to wait to test until saturday, if my temps are still up by then (14dpo) because then i will have a reliable answer and since it's the weekend, i can either sob or be over the moon in private and don't have to try and conceal either negative or overly positive feelings at work haha 
So fingers crossed i'll be able to stick to my plan haha 

Had a slight temp dip today and combined with that weird feeling i had yesterday i can't help but think "implantation?" Aaargh i hate ttc brain haha


----------



## lvksa

https://data.whicdn.com/images/58858039/large.gif

Sooo tired.
DH left around 1am. I went to sleep after, but 6am came too fast. 
I got home not to long ago and now I'm ready to pass out here on the sofa with a cuddly blanket.

According to ovagraph I'm 9dpo. FF says 4dpo, but I'm still thinking that my temps are wacky and thats why. The day that FF suggests is after having 3 days of sticky cm and a lower cervical position.

The past three days I've had odd cramping. I sometimes get cramping before AF, but only a day or two before if at all. I've also had pretty severe nausea while riding in the car/plane. I get motion sickness, but its usually when I have an empty stomach or there is a lot of stop / go.

@cupcake
I think that I will be testing on Saturday as well if AF does not show.


----------



## cscbeth8421

I'm back ladies! Weekend in VT was great. Lots of driving though but got to see lots of family and stay happily distracted. Sooo now that i'm back, and FF says i 7dpo (i think i might be 8, but :shrug:) Of course i tested this morning. LMAO :haha: total addict. Nothing visible with the naked eye, but i downloaded a free app that lets you invert your tests. 99% sure its negative, but if you stare long enough you get line eye. lol And i know you guys are looking for your fix of tests to look at....so feast your eyes on this BFN! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1305.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## todmommy4568

Pnut- I had some really wonky cycles after iud removal too. This month seems to be a fairly normal cycle and it is the third cycle off iud so hopefully it doesn't take you long to rebound from it.

Ivska - hope you sleep well! Sounds like you have been busy busy!

Blackrain and angel - I am pretty sure I am just going to encourage useless testing from you two :haha: now that I am just starting the TWW I have nothing better to do :rofl:

Csc- sounds like you had a good vacation! Nothing like getting away for a little bit with all the craziness of TTC! :) and thanks for feeding my inner addict :flower: :haha:

AFM I got a solid smiley on my digi on Sunday :happydance: I had a cramp that doubled me over late last night and then a big temp dip this morning so hoping that eggy is out of there :haha: I'm not going to do anymore OPKs, I am going to consider myself 1DPO today or tomorrow, OH is gone now so we have done all we can do, all I can do now is wait :coffee: and encourage you all to pee on things :haha:


----------



## MsRipple

Bfn for me today. Temps going way up. Will try to hold off on testing if temps are still up day af is due (12 dpo)

I have to say charting is so interesting!


----------



## caz & bob

hiya girls 7/8 dpo will be test 12/13 dpo csc I always get line eye I would test now but sadly I have no hpts in ha xx


----------



## Angel5000

Hey ladies. So, in my desire to KNOW I started looking at how soon you can get a + after ovulation. I found this website where they took a bunch of women and gave them tests every DPO and looked at what % got positives on which does. The only numbers they included in the results were the women who ended up being pregnant in the end so every negative listed is actually a false negative. 

Basically nothing before 6DPO is even really plausible, and from 6-9DPO the % of false negatives (and % of positives) changes by 10% each day. Then a large drop on 9DPO, and continues to get better after that. Point: we really need to wait til 9DPO, and even then there's a 50% chance it's negative. 

Does that mean I won't test early? Nope. Because on the opposite hand I'm like "hey, there's a chance I Could still get a positive, that many women did!" LoL! :haha: Even my science minded brain is twisting these results to be in my favor. 


So now I have a *question* for you guys: 
My temp spiked way up today, and I Took it an hour earlier than normal because I woke up and had to go to the bathroom so I tested at 4am instead of 5am. My reading was 97.9 (pretty high compared to my other readings). If I use an adjustor it moves it even higher to 98.08. 

Question: should I just leave it at 97.9 (with it marked at 4am) or put in the adjusted time? Does it even matter at this point?

*Cupcake:* That's why I'm trying very hard to hold out for the weekend. My students start back on Wed and the LAST thing I want to do is have to control my emotions on Wed/Thurs/Fri while it's the first week with students, at a new school! Too much going on. 

Hold out for Saturday! Rar! :haha:


*cscbeth* Thanks for the POAS pics! :) :haha: I needed my fix since I won't let myself test today. lol Is that the Pregnancy Test Checker app?! I just downloaded that the other day. :haha: 

*todmommy* encourage away! I Think at this point we could all use a fix for our addictions :haha:


----------



## PnutProtector

todmommy - Thank you. That makes me feel a lot better knowing Im not the only one with crazy post IUD cycles. Im hoping next cycle will be better.
And yay for your solid smiley!! :dust:

MsRipple - Its still early :hugs: Heres hoping for that BFP later!

csc - Line eye :rofl: I was trying so hard not to stare at my BFNs too long and get that. They were very negative and I dont want to get my hopes up anymore than they already are. 

Angel - Thats super informative, and really makes me want to wait as long as possible from now on. To save my heart, emotions, and money. I hate seeing the negatives.
As far as the temping things. I try not to adjust mine. I do wake up around the same time and thats good enough for me. Id leave it.

Blackrain - I think this cycle is a bust for me as far as charting goes. Its so all over the place. Im hoping that things will even out and be more normal next cycle. 

Cupcake - :hugs: its still early! :dust:


AFM, Still zero signs of AF. I cant decide how I feel about it. After two BFNs I think Im counting myself out for this cycle. Im just really to move on now. Bring on the next one!


----------



## todmommy4568

Angel - I usually use the adjuster but then make a note. So the adjusted temp goes in my chart but just incase I want the old temp back I know what it was haha.


----------



## Angel5000

*Pnut* Yeah, that's what I was thinking. The more I read, the more I want to wait as long as possible to test. 

*todmommy* Thanks! That's a good idea.


----------



## Blackrain90

Yeah I'd leave the temp, especially if it was already higher than normal. If it was lower I would say adjust.

I am doing good not testing so far (despite bad influences like todmommy hahaha). 

You ladies who have started testing are still early, fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Blackrain90

todmommy4568 said:


> Pnut- I had some really wonky cycles after iud removal too. This month seems to be a fairly normal cycle and it is the third cycle off iud so hopefully it doesn't take you long to rebound from it.
> 
> Ivska - hope you sleep well! Sounds like you have been busy busy!
> 
> Blackrain and angel - I am pretty sure I am just going to encourage useless testing from you two :haha: now that I am just starting the TWW I have nothing better to do :rofl:
> 
> Csc- sounds like you had a good vacation! Nothing like getting away for a little bit with all the craziness of TTC! :) and thanks for feeding my inner addict :flower: :haha:
> 
> AFM I got a solid smiley on my digi on Sunday :happydance: I had a cramp that doubled me over late last night and then a big temp dip this morning so hoping that eggy is out of there :haha: I'm not going to do anymore OPKs, I am going to consider myself 1DPO today or tomorrow, OH is gone now so we have done all we can do, all I can do now is wait :coffee: and encourage you all to pee on things :haha:

Aannndddd yay for ovulation!!


----------



## Blackrain90

Well. End of day I spent wayyyyy too long on Google and caved. I tested. And I know you are all going to be super shocked, but...BFN haha. Really just did to get it out of my system. Def not testing tomorrow, but starting Wednesday it's on!! I keep getting a weird feeling in my lower ab but might just be from all the googling haha.

Edit: 5 mins after I posted this I used the washroom (cuz you all needed to know that) and there was a bit of pink on the TP, and a bit more after a CP check. 

I normally have about a 6 day LP, but I figured (hoped!) that since vitex pushed my ovulation earlier, my LP would be a little longer...so now I'm freaking out that this could be IB, but also that it could be AF already and I know y'all are probably snoozing away as I type this but..oh man I'm losing my shit hahahaha.

And while I'm editing the hell out of this post...my CP is high (almost unreachable) firm and closed, and I am definitely running warmer than usual. Praying to god I don't wake up with AF tomorrow.


----------



## cupcake.

Blackrain, i'm keeping my fingers crossed that it is implantation bleeding and not AF making her way! Remember you're not out until there's actual period flow :hugs:

And while i say that, i think for myself i'm out for this month.. :( don't know why, i just have that feeling.. 10dpo and i actually feel like my boobs are a bit less sore today. Also i managed not to test today, but i think that's also just because i'm pretty sure it will be negative and i don't want to waste tests. 
I really hoped this would be my month, i just want it to be my turn already.. i know it's still only our second month trying but still.. 

Sorry for being so negative, i know i'm not out yet and it's still early. Maybe i'm wrong and it did happen :dust:


----------



## todmommy4568

Blackrain - FX it is IB!! Your temps haven't dropped and AF hasn't shown yet, yay!! You are still in!!

Cupcake - Try not to feel out just because you don't have a bunch of symptoms. When I conceived my son it was on a NTNP cycle as a break from TTC. I was about to go out to a party and told a friend that I thought I was probably late and that I needed to take a HPT before we went out but that i was sure it wouldnt be positive as I was having zero symptoms. Imagine my shock! I even just took it in the Walmart bathroom because I was so sure :haha: anyways I am rambling, my point is you don't always need symptoms :flower:

AFM had a .3 temp rise this morning hoping that it keeps climbing! OH came home late last night because the site he was supposed to be at out of town wasn't ready for him, so I was able to sneak in some extra BD'ing :happydance: ...and DS started preschool this morning, I think it was harder on me than it was on him :haha: and has kicked my baby fever even farther into overdrive


----------



## cscbeth8421

Morning ladies! As i continue with my obsessive testing and straining my eyes on BFN's, nothing to report.:haha:
I know, i know...im only 8dpo. But this is what i do. lol I still feel hopeful, and i KNOW its too early. But im having fun! Work is slow today with NO doctors in the office, so you know what that means..... searching the interwebs, reading blogs, staring at hpt galleries on websites, over analyzing FF. On countdown to pregnancy website, you can actually vote on peoples hpt's whether you think they are + - or unsure. FUN! haha I am such a dork.

Yesterday i did begin with a lot of increased creamy CM which i remember from my previous pregnancies! fingers crossed! :happydance:


----------



## todmommy4568

Yay csc!!!! Hope it's a good sign! Gotta love those slow days sometimes! Almost all of my clients are still asleep and my boss is taking the day off so I will probably have some extra BnB time this morning :haha: I have terrible line eye, I'm sure I could imagine a line on your BFN's if you decide you want to post them :rofl:


----------



## Blackrain90

Cupcake, keep in mind that a lot of women don't always get much for pg symptoms early on, and a lot that get tons of symptoms aren't pg. I def wouldn't count yourself out yet! 23 is a great age to be trying, the odds (if I may get corny for a moment) are ever in your favor. LOL :)

Todmommy, yay for random sex! That is actually how we conceived my son, as DH was working at a site that ended up having to close for the weekend, and that's when I ended up getting +opk.

As for me, no AF this morning! Slightest bit of pink left on the tp but that's it. Weird pinching in lower right pelvis all night as well. Managed not to test today thank god, will see about tomorrow haha


----------



## Blackrain90

Fxd dad, thats a great sign!


----------



## Blackrain90

That should say csc, not dad...


----------



## Angel5000

7DPO, and I went ahead and tested with a Wondfo IC, just to get it out of my system. No surprise it was a BFN. I wasn't expecting anything else. But hopefully that will hold me over until Saturday. 

My students start back tomorrow, I'm so nervous! 9 years in a classroom and I still get nervous before the first day of school, especially at a new district. 

I'm doing something different tomorrow. Instead of addressing the usual syllabus and stuff, our school has asked we spread that out and spend the first 3 days (this week) getting to know the kids, and doing some intro stuff to jump right into the curriculum. Otherwise, day 1 for kids is really awful (6 periods just listening to rules - yeah, it would be awful). I've always started with Syllabus before because my previous schools required that kids get it on day 1. Sooooo this is a new one for me. 

I've also never done the "get to know you" kind of things on Day1. In HS that's not as common as the younger grades. I think I found an activity though that I want to do. "My Life In Numbers". The kids will pick #s that represent things that are important to them and represent their life in #s, and decorate the page etc. So, for example, In one of my boxes I would write "2" for the number of dogs I have. Another box might be 1 for the years I've been married. ETc. It gives me a great way to see what is important to the kids because they are picking the numbers based on what they think is important about themselves. :) Not sure it'll take 55 minutes, but it'll be interesting and fun way to start day 1. 


*blackrain* - Really hope it's IB!!! Do you usually spot before AF?

*cupcake* :hugs: I totally get what you mean. I feel like if I don't have any symptoms then I must be out, and I'm only 7DPO. It's really hard. Don't give up too soon. I'm hoping you have a beautiful surprise BFP this cycle! :) One of my friends told me she never had symptoms with any of her kids until almost 8 weeks along. And she's had 4 kids. With her last kid, she didn't even know she was pregnant because she had what appeared to be a regular AF and then the next month it was late so she tested (keep in mind: no symptoms at all at this point) and so when she went in for an "8 week ultrasound" they were all very surprised to see a 12 week baby! 

Basically I think I'm trying to convince myself as much as I'm trying to convince you. :haha: :)

*todmommy* Yay for the extra BD! :) The little ones grow up so fast, right?! When my niece started preschool my sister called the preschool twice that day, just to check on her. lol!




*EDIT:* AFM, Just checked my cervix and it was very high and very very soft. Softer than I think I've noticed it ever before. I almost couldn't tell where it was because it feels like the walls of the vagina rather than like the cervix (if that makes sense). Also, an increase in creamy CM.Nothing outrageous but more than the previous few days. Hoping these are good signs!


----------



## PnutProtector

@Blackrain - FX is IB! :hugs: Just keep your chin up and stay positive.

@cupcake - I know that feeling of just bing out. Ive felt that way most of this cycle, despite that couple of days of hope. But youre not out yet! 

@todmommy - yay for more BDing! FX :dust:

@cdc - Woo hoo! Good signs! FX

@Angel - Oh that sounds like a fun first day activity. And youll learn a lot about the kids from it too. Good luck!


AFM, I just dont know at this point. My temps are still crazy all over the place. No signs of AF. But Im still having this weird pinching/pulling/cramping sensation from time to time in my lower ab. I keep thinking its just AF showing up, then I check and absolutely nothing. I used to get some very light brown spotting right before AF showed up, but nothing. :shrug:


----------



## cupcake.

Thanks ladies for bringing my hope back :D love the story of your friend, angel! I actually wouldn't be mad if that happened to me, you get to skip over all the first trimester nervousness! :) also, FX that creamy CM is a good sign :) 

Blackrain, keeping my fingers crossed that AF won't show and it's implantation bleeding. Surely if it was AF you would be having actual bleeding or have you had a period like that before? If not then it ciuld be a good sign :)


----------



## caz & bob

hiya girls sending loads of :dust: :dust: to us all xxx


----------



## Blackrain90

Angel, those are all excellent signs! And that sounds like a good idea, school can be daunting the first few days.

Pnut, cramping in lower ab could be a good thing, keep us posted!

Cupcake, it's definitely never that light at the beginning.

Angel I had spotting when ttc my first son only for one month, throughout my 4 day LP. Last cycle I spotted several days before but I have attributed that to me stopping my B6 cold turkey at like 2DPO. Both times were more dark blood- this was light pink discharge, not a huge amount but enough that it caught my attention on the tp. Nothing since then.

I am getting light ab/back aches on and off, but they feel different than AF- one spot in my lowwww right ab near pubic bone, and similar spot on my lower back. I am trying not to get my hopes up but things are looking positive so far!


----------



## MsRipple

Ff has my test day as tomorrow 12 dpo. If I do have an 11 day luteal phase (per fertility friend but based only on one month of data) and I did in fact ovulate on cd 12 then af is due tomorrow. So yes I should test. 
But all of the sudden I don't want to. Mostly I'm scared of seeing a bfn. Can I exist instead in the world of uncertainty?


----------



## Blackrain90

Haha you certainly can just wait it out and see if AF comes. You'd be the strongest of us all lol


----------



## Angel5000

*MsRipple* if you really don't want to risk a BFN, then you can always wait until 14-15DPO and if no AF then test then. Most pregnancy tests that say "5 days before period" are basing it on a 14 day LP so you could always wait until 14DPO and see what happens.


----------



## MsRipple

Blackrain90 said:


> Haha you certainly can just wait it out and see if AF comes. You'd be the strongest of us all lol

Haha. I doubt I'll have the patience. But I somehow feel kinda pregnant know and I don't want to take it away.

@black - hoping you had implantation bleeding! also sounds like your lp is longer with the vitex?


----------



## Blackrain90

MsRipple said:


> Blackrain90 said:
> 
> 
> Haha you certainly can just wait it out and see if AF comes. You'd be the strongest of us all lol
> 
> Haha. I doubt I'll have the patience. But I somehow feel kinda pregnant know and I don't want to take it away.
> 
> @black - hoping you had implantation bleeding! also sounds like your lp is longer with the vitex?Click to expand...

Hope that when you decide to test you get your two lines! Yup it's nice to feel "in" hey.

So far yup, coming to the end of 7DPO with no AF. Aside from my miscarriage and pregnancy it's my longest LP that I have tracked.
Extra hungry despite eating more than normal, have peed more than normal despite missing my morning coffee, but could also all be in my head. Also thinking I have tingly nipples but when I actually touch them they don't hurt. Back is getting more achey but cervix is still very high and closed.

Acne is also through the roof; was worse this cycle than normal probably from vitex, but my chin is now starting to break out too (which is usually when I get AF) but I also got terrrible puberty rivaling acne last pregnancy. 

So much for not symptom spotting this round haha.


----------



## Angel5000

*blackrain*, I think we all say we aren't going to symptom spot and then we all do anyway. I keep thinking my nipples hurt more than usual but to be honest I think it's because I keep touching them! LoL :rofl:


----------



## Blackrain90

Haha I am with you there. Testing again tonight (evening on 2.5 hour hold- bad Heather!) and of course BFN, and of course I'm getting line eye. But I just glanced for a quick second just now and swear I saw something. A little past the timeframe but still. Will post pic in a moment.


----------



## Blackrain90

Here she is! Pretty sure I am just going crazy but figured we were due for another peestick pic! First is within 10 mins, second is within 25 mins. (ignore the pen mark, a bunch of this batch have them, so frustrating)
 



Attached Files:







20150901_215455-1.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 10









20150901_220440-1.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## lvksa

@blackrain90

In my office squinting at the pics. I'm not seeing anything, but I hope I see something in the next pics you post :dust:
Are you 8dpo now?


----------



## Blackrain90

Not yet, 10pm CD7. Thanks me too!


----------



## cscbeth8421

Here we are ladies! 9DPO, BFN. lol Enjoy! BTW that free app "pregnancy test checker" is amazing for obsessing over tests! 

How is everyone else doing? I had a few hrs of pulling on my left lower abdomen yesterday. Almost like cramping. Still feeling optimistic! I Have never gotten a BFP before 10DPO. So just hanging in there! :coffee:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1337.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## caz & bob

hiya girls hope we all get our :bfp: soon :dust::dust: to us all I will be testing over the weekend xx


----------



## Angel5000

Sorry *blackrain* I don't see anything in the pics. But that pen mark IS really annoying. I think I would have returned them. But....then you'd have to wait for a new batch. And then what would you do. lol :haha: 

AFM 8DPO today and hoping I make it without any signs of AF. This is typically when the first signs start coming (blood in CM, but no spotting). I really REALLY want to be completely symptom free today! :) Of course, I'm going to be so busy with First Day of School stuff that I won't have a lot of time for obsessing until around 3pm. :dust: to all!


----------



## todmommy4568

Good luck with your first day angel! Hoping it goes great!

Blackrain I swear I saw something on the bottom picture but my eyes can see a line on just about anything :haha:

Seeing all these tests showing up on this thread has me so giddy lol :dance:


----------



## Blackrain90

Lol! Yeah a def BFN this morning so will see what the next few days hold. It is exciting!!

Good luck today Angel, things will go great!


----------



## todmommy4568

I inverted your test like a crazy lady :blush: sorry...and there was some weird spot showing up on the bottom around where the test line should be so hey! I'm not completely crazy my eyes were drawn to something! :haha: but yes agreed on the BFN 

Csc - that app is awesome, just downloaded it after I saw your post! I put my test in from last month that I swore I saw something on that no one else could see and bam! It was there, I am not crazy! Although still sure it was an evap :haha:


----------



## PnutProtector

So many of us are having such similar symptoms. Its lovely to have a group of ladies who are in this with me. Makes me feel less like a crazy person.

MsRipple - After this cycle, Im just not in a hurry to test anymore. Seeing this BFNs hurts. So I totally get where youre coming from. :hugs: But FX that AF stays away and that you do make it to 14dpo and see that BFP :dust:

Blackrain & Angel - oh the symptom spotting. I legit cannot help it, the more I know, the more I notice. So then I think Im not going to do anymore research, and then I think, but I have to know everything so I have a healthy pregnancy. THE STRUGGLE IS REAL.

And good luck on your first day Angel!! I have class today, so my obsession will have to wait till 4pm. 

cdc - OK i need this app. Cue the frantic searching of the app store.

todmommy - I just love that you want to see lines everywhere. Im not alone in this!! Cause i totally thought i saw something on the second pic too! :rofl:


----------



## lvksa

It is exciting to see these testing pics! Thanks for sharing. Praying that I get to see a :bfp: from all of you :dust:

I'd love to do a test tomorrow morning, but I've only got two tests in the house and no way to go get anymore. I'm going to do my best to patiently wait until Saturday morning :D

I'm not really having any symptoms. No spotting (which I usually get 2 days before AF), no sore boobs (which I usually get the entire week before). However, I do have some cramping (which is a normal AF sign), but I've also had minutes of strange pinching in the center that I don't think I've felt before. 

@angel5000
It is nice to have a distraction. This is my second week of classes. I only teach from 7:30-1:30, but it takes up a good chunk of the day at least.


----------



## Blackrain90

Yeah there was a little bump on the test, think that's what I was seeing too.

Nothing major so far today. Supppper hungry again, but also a bit bloated. Occasional twinge ache in tummy but not much.

Edit: make that VERY bloated.


----------



## Blackrain90

Ivksa I hope your waiting results in a big beautiful BFP!


----------



## Angel5000

Hi Ladies!! So my first day with students went really well! It was great, but wow my feet hurt! 

On a super positive note, I have NO blood in CM today! First time I've made it this far in LP without any blood in cm! Hoping it's a good sign!!!! 

Had some odd CM mixture though (odd for me). Mostly creamy (the "standard" feels/looks like lotion type) but I also had some that was creamy looking but EW consistency. Not used to seeing that post-O. 

*lvksa* What do you teach ?


----------



## Blackrain90

Yay! Glad your day went well and SUPER glad for no spotting!!!


----------



## MsRipple

So bfn for me but no AF, which was due today. Temps going way high However looking at my temp pattern, my positive opks on cd 18 and 19, my cm I'm pretty sure I ovulated late this cycle and not early - so I'm actually 4 dpo not 12 dpo. Ff seems to agree - gave me solid crosshairs once I put in opk info and today's temps I also felt two sharp cramps around my left ovary around an hour apart -- I usually don't feel ovulation but I'm usually not pushing out eggs on cd 20 (maybe they're bigger?)! And I was so excited bc I thought I had a triphasic chart! Pretty bummed though because the only time we had sex around that time was the evening cd 20 -- 8 hours or so after I felt the o pains. I think that may have been too late?


my cycles have been so unpredictable lately It's hard have well-time sex as I travel so much for work -- thinking we won't even be able to try at all next month


----------



## cscbeth8421

Hey ladies! Nothing really to report today. Pretty normal with no symptoms to speak of. I NEVER have any AF symptoms, it just rears its ugly head at an unexpected time. My temps have been like exactly the same for the past 4 days. Hoping to see a jump soon! Who knows. Not feeling hopeful at the moment. But that can all change so fast. Thinking im just tired. Feet up, glass of wine then sleep.


----------



## MsRipple

@ blackrain, you are too funny and quite brave to test not only 7 dpo, but in the evening to boot ;)!

No worries that the pen marks might mess up the dye results?


----------



## Blackrain90

MsRipple said:


> @ blackrain, you are too funny and quite brave to test not only 7 dpo, but in the evening to boot ;)!
> 
> No worries that the pen marks might mess up the dye results?

Hope you still managed to catch your eggy! Haha I wouldn't call it brave, more boredom and addiction haha.
I don't think so; if it was before where the test line would be then maybe, but I think it's fine.


----------



## Blackrain90

cscbeth8421 said:


> Hey ladies! Nothing really to report today. Pretty normal with no symptoms to speak of. I NEVER have any AF symptoms, it just rears its ugly head at an unexpected time. My temps have been like exactly the same for the past 4 days. Hoping to see a jump soon! Who knows. Not feeling hopeful at the moment. But that can all change so fast. Thinking im just tired. Feet up, glass of wine then sleep.

Yes everything definitely can change in even a day. Hopefully just relaxing and not stressing will be good for your chances! 

This evening my bad bloat has gone down, but I still have a pressure in the middle of my lower abdomen and back similar to pre AF. Have been unusually stable (normally my mood goes to shit 5 days before AF), though my husband told me something that made me mad and I instantly had to hold back tears....but calmed down equally fast and am happy and content now. And just starting to get a headache. I dunno, I just feel out today. Still so early to tell, though if vitex normally only pushes LP 2-3 days longer, I should be expecting AF by the weekend.


----------



## Angel5000

*cscbeth* glass of wine sounds amazing right now! 

*MsRipple*
If the egg lasts 24 hours, there's a chance the one time you did it was enough! They would just catch the egg at the end, but that's still ok. FX for you!! 

What do you that has you travel so much? Hopefully you can DTD whenever you are in town and maybe get it. 

*blackrain* really hoping that those are not AF signs and are BFP signs!! :hugs: Did you have this short of an LP when you got pregnant with DS?


----------



## Blackrain90

Angel5000 said:


> *cscbeth* glass of wine sounds amazing right now!
> 
> *MsRipple*
> If the egg lasts 24 hours, there's a chance the one time you did it was enough! They would just catch the egg at the end, but that's still ok. FX for you!!
> 
> What do you that has you travel so much? Hopefully you can DTD whenever you are in town and maybe get it.
> 
> *blackrain* really hoping that those are not AF signs and are BFP signs!! :hugs: Did you have this short of an LP when you got pregnant with DS?

Yeah I had 6 days or less every time (3rd month I had a chemical because of it), the cycle I got preg I was taking B6. Not taking currently because last month it made me ovulate super late.


----------



## cupcake.

Good morning.. well i'm too impatient and took a test this morning, 12DPO and it was stark white BFN :( so I'm definitely thinking I'm out. Had a 13day LP last cycle so i should be able to get at least something faint by now :( 
I already had a feeling i'm out but i am pretty crushed to be honest.. i would have loved this months timing and due to having a bunch of dance performances in january/february i don't want to have to tell my trainers shortly before that i won't be able to perform but obviously i don't know when i would start to show and also not sure if i want to have that kind of stress while pregnant if i don't show yet.. 

My temps however went way up (higher than all my other post O temps) yesterday and a bit higher even today after a small drop (still above coverline) the two days before that.. so i don't know what to make of that, if anything. Probably nothing.. but i think i may cling to my last hope of implanting late until the witch does get me.. part of me is already planning next cycle though :( 

Hope you ladies have more luck than me :dust: :dust:


----------



## caz & bob

hiya girls hope your all well fx af dosent come and your bfp dose I will test tomorrow afternoon or Saturday morning good luck o then who are about to ovulate xx


----------



## cscbeth8421

Well 10DPO and bfn's. ugh....and what the hell is up with my temps?!:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1340.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 3









IMG_1341.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## todmommy4568

Csc- when is AF due to arrive? I think your temps look good, they are staying up at least!

Cupcake hoping it is late implant! Not out til the witch shows :dust:

Angel I'm happy to hear that you had a good first day! :flower:

Blackrain hoping those are preg signs and not AF :dust:

AFM my boobs hurt so bad last night and were poppin out of my bra :blush: and I wanted McDonald's at 10:30 :shrug: OH is so cute lol he said he would go get me food and I told him no that he was not going to McDonald's at 10:30 when he was about to go to sleep and he said well what if something is going on in your tummy? I'm getting you food...awww :haha: I tried to explain to him that that's not even possible yet. I did know something was going on though due to these things and had a big temp shift this morning, I don't know whether I trust it or not though because I took it about a half hour late and had an extra blanket on the bed but I don't know if those things would cause that large of a shift :shrug:


----------



## cscbeth8421

todmommy4568 said:


> Csc- when is AF due to arrive? I think your temps look good, they are staying up at least!
> 
> Cupcake hoping it is late implant! Not out til the witch shows :dust:
> 
> Angel I'm happy to hear that you had a good first day! :flower:
> 
> Blackrain hoping those are preg signs and not AF :dust:
> 
> AFM my boobs hurt so bad last night and were poppin out of my bra :blush: and I wanted McDonald's at 10:30 :shrug: OH is so cute lol he said he would go get me food and I told him no that he was not going to McDonald's at 10:30 when he was about to go to sleep and he said well what if something is going on in your tummy? I'm getting you food...awww :haha: I tried to explain to him that that's not even possible yet. I did know something was going on though due to these things and had a big temp shift this morning, I don't know whether I trust it or not though because I took it about a half hour late and had an extra blanket on the bed but I don't know if those things would cause that large of a shift :shrug:

Looking at your chart, my GUESS is you O'd on the 20th or 21st. You have deff had a shift and should get your cross hairs soon! Your BDing + O pattern looks looks similar to mine (bding days leading up to and day of O) Fingers crossed for you! 
My temps are being weird....of course im googling "flat temps after ovulation". 
Ive never had flat temps before. I have been pregnant 3 times, i have one son. twice i got BFP on CD 10 and once on CD 11. FF has AF coming saturday, so just trying to stay positive. :flower:


----------



## todmommy4568

cscbeth8421 said:


> todmommy4568 said:
> 
> 
> Csc- when is AF due to arrive? I think your temps look good, they are staying up at least!
> 
> Cupcake hoping it is late implant! Not out til the witch shows :dust:
> 
> Angel I'm happy to hear that you had a good first day! :flower:
> 
> Blackrain hoping those are preg signs and not AF :dust:
> 
> AFM my boobs hurt so bad last night and were poppin out of my bra :blush: and I wanted McDonald's at 10:30 :shrug: OH is so cute lol he said he would go get me food and I told him no that he was not going to McDonald's at 10:30 when he was about to go to sleep and he said well what if something is going on in your tummy? I'm getting you food...awww :haha: I tried to explain to him that that's not even possible yet. I did know something was going on though due to these things and had a big temp shift this morning, I don't know whether I trust it or not though because I took it about a half hour late and had an extra blanket on the bed but I don't know if those things would cause that large of a shift :shrug:
> 
> Looking at your chart, my GUESS is you O'd on the 20th or 21st. You have deff had a shift and should get your cross hairs soon! Your BDing + O pattern looks looks similar to mine (bding days leading up to and day of O) Fingers crossed for you!
> My temps are being weird....of course im googling "flat temps after ovulation".
> Ive never had flat temps before. I have been pregnant 3 times, i have one son. twice i got BFP on CD 10 and once on CD 11. FF has AF coming saturday, so just trying to stay positive. :flower:Click to expand...

Well they say every pregnancy is different, hoping that is the case for you! I was having O pains on the 20th if I remember correctly or maybe late on the 19th so all signs point to that. Dr. Google is terrible :haha: I have seen quite a few charts on FF that have flat temps before getting a BFP


----------



## cscbeth8421

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Angel5000

I had a temp drop today and it sort of freaked me out. Which is stupid because it's still WAY above cover line and nothing to worry about, but I want to see it RISING not falling. lol. I didn't sleep real well and about an hour or two before the alarm went off I woke up because I was freezing (kicked the blanket off) and by the time the alarm went off I wasn't quite warmed up yet. So it's possible the drop is from that. Plus the not sleeping a good solid time before the temp. Usually they say that rises the temp but in my case, my temps are always weird so I don't know (ex: where most people get a fever and their temps will go UP, mine drop into the low 97s and low 96s. So it'll be mid-day and I can take a hot bath and get out and have a low 97 temp because I'm sick). 

Hoping that, again,we make it through the day with no sign of blood in CM. I had to REALLY resist taking a test today. It was hard. There's a definite chance I'll end up giving in and taking one this afternoon after work. Which is a stupid way to go but I'm definitely not doing it in the AM. lol :haha: I even know it'll be neg. Just want to pee on a stick. thank God for ICs. 

*cupcake* :hugs: Maybe AF won't show and it was late implantation. Do you have any signs AF is coming? 

*cscbeth* Your temps are nice and high, that's good! The up, down, up down, is interesting. I've had that before. I wonder what makes our body temp fluctuate like that. :shrug: Sorry about the BFN. :( If AF is due Saturday then you still have a chance. :)

*todmommy* That's a great spike! I'm with cscbeth on your possible O day, I think you'll get your CH in a day or two! :) Hoping those odd things are just signs that the sperm met the egg and they are sending out some hormones! :)


----------



## Blackrain90

cupcake. said:


> Good morning.. well i'm too impatient and took a test this morning, 12DPO and it was stark white BFN :( so I'm definitely thinking I'm out. Had a 13day LP last cycle so i should be able to get at least something faint by now :(
> I already had a feeling i'm out but i am pretty crushed to be honest.. i would have loved this months timing and due to having a bunch of dance performances in january/february i don't want to have to tell my trainers shortly before that i won't be able to perform but obviously i don't know when i would start to show and also not sure if i want to have that kind of stress while pregnant if i don't show yet..
> 
> My temps however went way up (higher than all my other post O temps) yesterday and a bit higher even today after a small drop (still above coverline) the two days before that.. so i don't know what to make of that, if anything. Probably nothing.. but i think i may cling to my last hope of implanting late until the witch does get me.. part of me is already planning next cycle though :(
> 
> Hope you ladies have more luck than me :dust: :dust:

Sorry hun! I agree hopefully you just had late implanting, definitely possible what how you described your temps. 



cscbeth8421 said:


> Well 10DPO and bfn's. ugh....and what the hell is up with my temps?!:shrug:

Haha they are staying up, that's the important part! 10DPO is still early, fx'd!



todmommy4568 said:


> Csc- when is AF due to arrive? I think your temps look good, they are staying up at least!
> 
> Cupcake hoping it is late implant! Not out til the witch shows :dust:
> 
> Angel I'm happy to hear that you had a good first day! :flower:
> 
> Blackrain hoping those are preg signs and not AF :dust:
> 
> AFM my boobs hurt so bad last night and were poppin out of my bra :blush: and I wanted McDonald's at 10:30 :shrug: OH is so cute lol he said he would go get me food and I told him no that he was not going to McDonald's at 10:30 when he was about to go to sleep and he said well what if something is going on in your tummy? I'm getting you food...awww :haha: I tried to explain to him that that's not even possible yet. I did know something was going on though due to these things and had a big temp shift this morning, I don't know whether I trust it or not though because I took it about a half hour late and had an extra blanket on the bed but I don't know if those things would cause that large of a shift :shrug:

All of those are good sings, particularly the boob swelling and discomfort!!! 

AFM, another BFN this morning but still only 9DPO. Might post and get one of you to invert it for me since my phone can't get that app.
Have had some cramping and backache this morning, and (TMI) a lot of gas since yesterday, but also an unusually loose BM this am, so might just attribute it to that, though am still pretty achey. Had a tiny bit of blood when I did a CP check last night and again this morning, but just mixed in the CM and barely noticeable. Cervix opening is so high it's damn near impossible to reach and closed. I just don't know what to think.


----------



## todmommy4568

Thanks Angel! I can't wait for you to test! I really think you should test after work! :haha: 

My boobs are seriously miserable. It's a dull pain mostly around the nip area, the whole thing kind of reminds me of when DS would sleep too long and my tatas were getting a little too full for comfort haha. On a side note do you guys think I could stop taking these supplements? They say to take them up until getting a BFP and then if not the levels are still up and I get that but I am thinking about going back to just my prenatal until I know. I can't decide haha.


----------



## todmommy4568

Blackrain I would be more than willing to invert your test pic after actually having your permission :rofl: if anyone saw how many test pics I have on my phone...mostly mine....they would probably put me in some sort of POAS rehab


----------



## cscbeth8421

todmommy4568 said:


> Blackrain I would be more than willing to invert your test pic after actually having your permission :rofl: if anyone saw how many test pics I have on my phone...mostly mine....they would probably put me in some sort of POAS rehab

I have been super sure to delete all my test pics! i am nuts! lol glad im not alone! I have already taken two hpts today, FMU at home (posted that pic) and SMU at work. I also have no doctors again today, so im bored and will probably take another one this afternoon after a 3hr hold. ugh...the struggle is real! :dohh:


----------



## Blackrain90

I have a zillion hahaha. Here is this mornings BFN
 



Attached Files:







20150903_072227-1.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## cscbeth8421

i swear i see something
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1347.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## cscbeth8421

Jesus....now i have someone elses pregnancy test on my phone.:dohh:
I have officially lost my mind. :wacko:

Delete.


----------



## cupcake.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/5c441e//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart

Here's my chart if anyone wants to have a look. This morning when I took my temp i really thought i might be headed towards a triphasic chart, which i think made seeing the BFN even worse. Let's just hope for late impantation! 

Oh, Blackrain, I really hope your tests turn into BFP! so exciting :D


----------



## lvksa

It's the weekend here :). I've got a busy weekend ahead of me though. I've got to plan and prepare a weeks worth of lessons as I'll be absent the week after next. >_<

@blackrain90
Hopefully we can celebrate BFP together!

@angel5000
I teach English (ESL) in a university preparatory year program. 

@msripple
Wishing you the best. I&#8217;m sure that travel can make this process so frustrating. I&#8217;m only in my first month TTC, but my husband travels weeks at a time every couple of months.

@csbeth8421
Stay positive :). I came home from work and did about the same (but switch the wine for some tea )

@cupcake.
Don&#8217;t give up yet :). I&#8217;m praying for ya. 

@caz & bob
I&#8217;ll be testing around that time as well. Best wishes!

@todmommy4568
That&#8217;s so cute &#8212; &#8220;well, what if something is going on in your tummy?&#8221; Awww. Haha, that made me smile.


----------



## PnutProtector

Whoa! This thread went nuts after I left for school yesterday. 

:dust: to all!

My line eye is developing quite nicely, thanks to you lovely ladies. And I caved again and tested this morning. BFN. But still absolutely zero signs of AF and still having that weird crampy/pulling sensation in lower ab and lower back pain. And I swear my nips were sore last night, but i was checking them all day... so maybe I did that myself. :rofl:

Get your line eyes ready. I'm trying not to over analyze these myself.
 



Attached Files:







HPTs 9-3-15.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Blackrain90

cupcake. said:


> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/5c441e//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Here's my chart if anyone wants to have a look. This morning when I took my temp i really thought i might be headed towards a triphasic chart, which i think made seeing the BFN even worse. Let's just hope for late impantation!
> 
> Oh, Blackrain, I really hope your tests turn into BFP! so exciting :D

Ahh that looks nice, hopefully you implanted 10DPO!!



cscbeth8421 said:


> Jesus....now i have someone elses pregnancy test on my phone.:dohh:
> I have officially lost my mind. :wacko:
> 
> Delete.

Hahaha! I feel like I maybe see something in the right spot, but also feel like I see a couple other lines in the wrong spot too so might be going crazy haha.



PnutProtector said:


> Whoa! This thread went nuts after I left for school yesterday.
> 
> :dust: to all!
> 
> My line eye is developing quite nicely, thanks to you lovely ladies. And I caved again and tested this morning. BFN. But still absolutely zero signs of AF and still having that weird crampy/pulling sensation in lower ab and lower back pain. And I swear my nips were sore last night, but i was checking them all day... so maybe I did that myself. :rofl:
> 
> Get your line eyes ready. I'm trying not to over analyze these myself.

So hard to say, I can't see anything but it won't let me get it big enough on my phone to really analyze it. 

Omg I have been absolutely exhausted since I got to work. Like fall asleep at my desk exhausted. I also feel Like AF is about to start (crampy ache but not cramps). I am a bit shaky today, but I specifically remember feeling that way 10DPO last time we conceived. Little bit of heartburn too, and a tiny bit of brown in CM last time I checked CP not long ago, put in a tampon so will see what comes of that. I feel both in and out simultaneously haha.


----------



## MsRipple

@ Csc - your chart looks great!


----------



## todmommy4568

Blackrain I thought I could see something on the invert. I inverted and couldn't figure out how to post from my phone so I'm glad csc is more savvy than me haha. I see something in the right spot but only on the bottom :shrug:


----------



## cupcake.

PnutProtector said:


> Whoa! This thread went nuts after I left for school yesterday.
> 
> :dust: to all!
> 
> My line eye is developing quite nicely, thanks to you lovely ladies. And I caved again and tested this morning. BFN. But still absolutely zero signs of AF and still having that weird crampy/pulling sensation in lower ab and lower back pain. And I swear my nips were sore last night, but i was checking them all day... so maybe I did that myself. :rofl:
> 
> Get your line eyes ready. I'm trying not to over analyze these myself.

I think I may actually see something! Could be Line Eye, but definitely fingers crossed that you get a BFP in a couple days! :dust:


----------



## cscbeth8421

MsRipple said:


> @ Csc - your chart looks great!

You think so? I just hope i see a rise and a BFP ! People always say when you have flat temps it must be your thermometer is broken. But this is the same thermometer that shows my shift with Ovulation....so who knows!


----------



## cscbeth8421

my latest this afternoon with a 3hr. Wicked line eye....
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1351.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Blackrain90

Oooh oooh Beth I think I see the faintest something!!


----------



## lvksa

@cscbeth8421
I'm seeing something very faint too!


----------



## cscbeth8421

Fingers crossed!! Im off work till Tuesday for the holiday weekend. Ill be less cray cray while away from work. I just have too much time to obsess and a computer in front of me while at work. Ill be checking in just once or twice a day, but ill keep you updated on my silly hpt's! Fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## PnutProtector

@cscbeth - I totally see something very faint!! :dust:

@blackrain - I was going crosseyed trying to analyze my pics and the actual stick. 

@cupcake - I hope your line eye is better than mine, haha.


I talked to my mom today (like I said I wasn&#8217;t going to do) and she admitted that she always had trouble temping but that the OPKs worked the best for her. So i&#8217;m thinking that&#8217;s why she was telling me not to worry about temping that one time. So i looked up OPKs on amazon and found a super good deal with great reviews and it comes with HPTs. I&#8217;m going to ask DH when he wakes up if I should go ahead and order them, or wait longer.


----------



## Blackrain90

PnutProtector said:


> @cscbeth - I totally see something very faint!! :dust:
> 
> @blackrain - I was going crosseyed trying to analyze my pics and the actual stick.
> 
> @cupcake - I hope your line eye is better than mine, haha.
> 
> 
> I talked to my mom today (like I said I wasn&#8217;t going to do) and she admitted that she always had trouble temping but that the OPKs worked the best for her. So i&#8217;m thinking that&#8217;s why she was telling me not to worry about temping that one time. So i looked up OPKs on amazon and found a super good deal with great reviews and it comes with HPTs. I&#8217;m going to ask DH when he wakes up if I should go ahead and order them, or wait longer.

I agree, generally the only months I knew for sure exactly when I ovulated where when I used OPK, Only because so many things can affect your temp. Are you looking at the 40 wondfo opk/10hpt pack? That's what I got.

Csc, keep us posted, hoping your tests get more positive!!

I absolutely hate to say this, but I really think I am pregnant. All the aching and pulling in my stomach reminds me of being preg last time. But then I get crampy and start to question it and think AF is coming, but I remember lots of cramps the first 8 weeks last time. I also don't like thinking I for sure am, because I'll be really bummed if I'm not, I feel like I'm jinxing it.


----------



## cscbeth8421

Cant wait to see your test tomorrow morning!!!!


----------



## PnutProtector

@blackrain - OMG I know what you mean. Part of the day I just feel it, and then other parts I don't. It's really weird. My mom is all "don't think about it and just relax, that's how I got you and your brothers" and I'm like, but you had regular cycles and started way earlier than I am. Relaxing and not thinking about it are so much easier said than done. 

I'm going to keep temping, because maybe I am just starting to get the hang of it now, but I also think I'm going to order those OPKs. They are the Clinical Guard kind. 40 opk and 10 hpt. for $11.99


----------



## todmommy4568

So excited to see tests in the morning! I dipped an OPK for myself tonight because it has been 3 or 4 days since I have peed on anything and I knew my OPK would show a faint line no matter what :haha::wacko:

I am almost positive that I am dying :sick::haha: Tuesday night I woke up coughing a couple times and in the morning I felt decent with the occasional coughing throughout the day yesterday. Now when I woke up this morning it was pretty constant coughing and super congestion. Now the angel and devil on my shoulders are totally fighting. On one hand I am going "maybe my body is getting ready for implant and that is why I am getting sick" and on the other hand I am saying "it is a cold you idiot, knock it off!" :muaha::rofl:


----------



## Angel5000

You ladies are nuts. This place blew up today! loL! 

So, 9DPO. Went ahead and tested after work today with IC (about a 5 hr hold) because *todmommy* is a bad influence. :p and it was stark white negative. Tried inverting and nothing. But I expected that. 

I did freak myself out checking my CP/CM though. Mid-morning my CP was high/soft and CM was creamy + that creamy/ew consistency I mentioned earlier. 

This afternoon (a few mins ago) CP was a little lower, probably Mid level. And because it was lower than I expected (and kind of tilty) I scratched the edge of my cervix with my nail a little (OW!!!). My cervix is already pretty sensitive, whenever my dr does my pap I always bleed, so I'm not surprised that there was blood on my fingers. I'm a little worried it's AF on her way, not just from a scratch, but the blood was bright red/pink and usually when I get blood in CM for before AF it starts out brownish and then turns to reddish. REALLY hoping that's what's going on. I'm a little nervous otherwise.

*todmommy* you are a horrible influence :haha: and, I went ahead and tested. lol BFN, as expected. Blah. My boobs are sore too but on the sides, not around the nipples at all. Which supplements are you taking? 

*Pnut* I do that too- check my breasts so much, I think I'm making them hurt! LoL! :rofl:


----------



## cscbeth8421

Pnut- i use the clinical guard opks! I get the 50pk for like $11.99. My co-worker just ordered them too. &#128521;


----------



## todmommy4568

Angel5000 said:


> You ladies are nuts. This place blew up today! loL!
> 
> So, 9DPO. Went ahead and tested after work today with IC (about a 5 hr hold) because *todmommy* is a bad influence. :p and it was stark white negative. Tried inverting and nothing. But I expected that.
> 
> I did freak myself out checking my CP/CM though. Mid-morning my CP was high/soft and CM was creamy + that creamy/ew consistency I mentioned earlier.
> 
> This afternoon (a few mins ago) CP was a little lower, probably Mid level. And because it was lower than I expected (and kind of tilty) I scratched the edge of my cervix with my nail a little (OW!!!). My cervix is already pretty sensitive, whenever my dr does my pap I always bleed, so I'm not surprised that there was blood on my fingers. I'm a little worried it's AF on her way, not just from a scratch, but the blood was bright red/pink and usually when I get blood in CM for before AF it starts out brownish and then turns to reddish. REALLY hoping that's what's going on. I'm a little nervous otherwise.
> 
> *todmommy* you are a horrible influence :haha: and, I went ahead and tested. lol BFN, as expected. Blah. My boobs are sore too but on the sides, not around the nipples at all. Which supplements are you taking?
> 
> *Pnut* I do that too- check my breasts so much, I think I'm making them hurt! LoL! :rofl:

Fx'd it is not AF on her nasty way!! At this point I can't even tell where my boobs hurt, they are just big achey sacs that I no longer want lol. I am taking fertilaid, fertilecm, and ovaboost....basically I have some B6, red clover, vitex, coq10, some other fertility herbs, and the fertilaid also contains everything in a prenatal. They say take them up until you get a BFP and then stop and switch to a prenatal so you must not have to taper off at all. I think I am just worried like what if I stop taking them and it messes things up? :shrug: I think I am just going to switch back to my prenatal, I am so sick of all the pills! :nope:

As for me being a bad influence, I think I will keep that up :haha: But when my turn to test comes next week I give you guys permission to be a bad influence on me lol


----------



## todmommy4568

:rofl: yup!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Angel5000

todmommy4568 said:


> Fx'd it is not AF on her nasty way!! At this point I can't even tell where my boobs hurt, they are just big achey sacs that I no longer want lol. I am taking fertilaid, fertilecm, and ovaboost....basically I have some B6, red clover, vitex, coq10, some other fertility herbs, and the fertilaid also contains everything in a prenatal. They say take them up until you get a BFP and then stop and switch to a prenatal so you must not have to taper off at all. I think I am just worried like what if I stop taking them and it messes things up? :shrug: I think I am just going to switch back to my prenatal, I am so sick of all the pills! :nope:
> 
> As for me being a bad influence, I think I will keep that up :haha: But when my turn to test comes next week I give you guys permission to be a bad influence on me lol

Wow, that's a lot of stuff. I know that with Vitex by itself, you are supposed to taper, but I don't know about all that other stuff. I would follow the directions on the bottle I guess, or just switch back to prenatal. lol. I'm taking vitex, b6 and b-complex with my prenatals, so I have a multitude of pills I take every day.


----------



## todmommy4568

Yea, they basically put a little bit of everything in it seems haha. The dosages of these things like vitex though are in smaller doses than what you would take if you were taking it alone.


----------



## Angel5000

Oh then I guess that makes sense why they say you don't have to taper off, if it's smaller dosages.


----------



## Blackrain90

Oh man I have a hard enough time with just vitex and prenatal!!

Angel, if you nicked yourself there's a good chance that is all it is. But I had a bit of blood on my fingers when I checked CP last night and nothing yet, so fxd for both of us! (all of us)

I'm an emotional wreck tonight- had an argument with my hubby about something, and have gone through teary, angry, cuddly, angry again (when he said he was kind of mad at me but wanted to go to sleep and wouldn't talk about it, I hate unresolved feelings at bedtime!) Am normally like this before AF too though more constantly irritable than hormonal. Light heartburn that comes and goes too which is unusual, and gurgly gassy tummy.


----------



## cupcake.

Just scrolled through and didn't read everything properly, sorry if i'm missing anyone <3

But blackrain, i really hope your feeling is right! Can't wait to see a bfp! :hugs: 

13DPO today and tested negative again. AF is due tomorrow so i really should have been able to test positive today so i'm sure i'm out. 
The only thing is that my temps are still really high. Last cycle they were dropping already and on 14dpo below coverline and AF came but if AF really is going to come tmr that would be a super harsh temp drop haha 
I also don't really feel like AF is coming. Usually my boobs are enlarged and feel full right up to start of AF, but this time they were like that for a couple days but not anymore. Also (super tmi) i'm usually really constipated for about a week until the first day of AF but this time i had no problems doing my business ( :blush: ).. so i don't know what will happen. Maybe my LP will be longer this month but it can't be a whole lot longer.. but i am sure of my Ovulation day, i would say my chart is pretty clear. 

So my plan for now is i'll test again if on sunday my temps are still up. But like i said, not much hope haha

But i really hope it's been a lucky month for all of you ladies :)


----------



## todmommy4568

@angel - they say as soon as you get your BFP to stop their pills and switch to prenatal so yea the dosages must be small enough :shrug: guess I will find out, only did prenatal last night

@blackrain your signs sound good, with the heartburn and what not 

@cupcake it could still take longer than 13dpo to get a BFP if it was a late implant, if you aren't getting signs of AF and still have high temps where you didn't last month I would still be optimistic :flower:

AFM I cheated quit badly on my temp this morning :blush: I woke up at 5 to temp and had knocked the covers off myself and my skin was like an icicle so I knew my temp would be low which it was (96.7) so I covered myself up and went back to sleep for an hour and then temped again at 6 and it went up to 97.2 so I kept that temp. The only movement I had was reaching for a therm at five so I wasn't active at all, at this point I would do anything for my crosshairs :haha:

P.S. Where are the pee sticks this morning?! :trouble:


----------



## lvksa

@todmommy4568

hahahaha...that little emoticon at the end!


----------



## Blackrain90

Just got to work, will post pics on my break (gonna be late otherwise lol) but it looks neg


----------



## todmommy4568

Lol. How is your weekend going ivska?


----------



## cscbeth8421

Bfn
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## todmommy4568

Beth I see something on your pic and no matter how many times I blink, tilt my phone, zoom in etc it will not go away! :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

hiya girls picked the wrong pee sticks up picked opk instead of hpt gutted and I am not going in to town till Tuesday now so I will just have to see and wait am due af sunday so fx she stays away hope you girls are all well xx


----------



## cscbeth8421

Hope youre right tommy! I thought for sure i would have a line this morning. Ff says af should come tomorrow. We shall see. Fingers crossed she stays away and i get my bfp soon!


----------



## todmommy4568

So I just downloaded kindara and put all of this months data in. I am really not liking the app overall BUT it did give me an O date of the 30th or cd19 and is showing DPO so that part makes me very happy :)


----------



## PnutProtector

@cupcake - :hugs: youre not out until af shows! 

@beth - I totally see something too! FX af stays away! I read all the reviews for the clinical guard and they seem really good, so Im going to try them. 

@caz - awww so sorry about the mix up :hugs: FX af stays away :dust:

@blackrain - Sorry about the tiff with DH last night. I hope you guys were able to sort things out this morning. we are waiting so anxiously for your pics!!!

@ivksa - How are things going for you?

@todmommy - :rofl: you sound like me sometimes.


----------



## Blackrain90

First two are within timeframe, second two are outside of it. (found an app where you colour in the area you want to invert, so cool)

In the last invert I feel like I see two lines-one too close to the control line and one too far from it lol
 



Attached Files:







20150904_070347-2.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 5









d475c750-beb7-41ca-935a-e9f4f6545f97.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 6









20150904_072346-1.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 4









9d7e3862-c8d7-4d67-9170-fe40fa2fcf03.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Blackrain90

Beth I see something on yours too, faint but something!!
Caz so sorry you had that mix up!! Hopefully AF stays away!
Todmommy I am glad you have some confirmation of O!!

So I know I'm jinxing it, but this the longest LP I've ever had (besides my chemical)!!!! Nothing major to report this morning except terrible hormonal irritability. Either AF right round the corner or pg hormones are going nuts. Was hoping for a temp jump but no such luck.


----------



## MsRipple

@tods - how do you like kind area compared to other apps (like fertility friend)?

I'm going away for weekend. Going to bring one pregnancy test for a test 9 dpo (Monday)simply because it's the last morning I will spend with dh til at least fri. I don't think it's my month and 9 dpo is super early but I'd love to convey any news in person!


----------



## lvksa

@todmommy4568

I've been hugging my laptop. I've got to prepare a weeks worth of lessons (attendance sheets, worksheets, answer keys, quizzes etc.) as I'll be absent for the wedding back home. Other than that I'm just relaxing :). 

@pnutprotector

Things are going . Time is passing. I'll test tomorrow if my temp doesn't drop in the morning :). 


I'll keep praying for you all :)
Keep sharing the pics!


----------



## cscbeth8421

Have been using these tests for years now. Starring at them hrs after i took in hopes of seeing SOMETHING. Took this at noon today, looked at it even 20minutes later. Hid it away under the cabinet. Went and bought sneakers, spent time at the park with my son. Came home, and looked at it again. 2.5hrs later. I have never seen an evap line on these tests. I really dont wanna get my hopes up. Oye!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## cscbeth8421

Grey scale
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## cscbeth8421

Black- i totally see a thick too close line a d a skinny line im the right place! Fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## Blackrain90

Ahh csc I didn't even need to zoom in! Ima invert it for ya


----------



## Blackrain90

Definitely something there!
 



Attached Files:







9ff4df73-ab8e-4dd5-9b51-e05181ef91a3-1.png
File size: 84.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## lvksa

I'm seeing it in the black and white pic!


----------



## Blackrain90

cscbeth8421 said:


> Black- i totally see a thick too close line a d a skinny line im the right place! Fingers and toes crossed!

I felt like the skinny line was too far to the left but if it is the far edge of a line that would make sense. Ahh I'm excited to test tonight!!


----------



## cscbeth8421

I have 2 tests left plus one digital. I am off till Tuesday. I can ONLY test in the morning. &#128521;. Probably a good thing. Fingers crossed tomorrow brings bfp's and sticky babies!!!!


----------



## Blackrain90

Hope so! Last time my BFP was after work CD10, hope I'll be that lucky again but not looking like it so far. I have 24 cheapies left and no will power lol
Today has been exactly like last time- coffee in the morning (don't drink it often and Didn't then either) super hungry and shaky.


----------



## caz & bob

csc I see a line hun whoop xx


----------



## Blackrain90

Just noticed pink discharge during a check....was more wet/ew consistency than before (more sticky before) but was definitely more pink blood mixed in than last tine...is it normal to see IB in little amounts multiple days? Probably just be grasping as straws, as it may just be the beginning of AF. But I hope not.


----------



## MsRipple

@black. When you spotted in past cycles is it usually brown or red? Mine is brown so I would guess it's not spotting if same for you. If I'm not spotting af comes all at once so sounds like these are not bad signs!


----------



## Blackrain90

Yeah it was brown last cycle. Ima stick a tampon on just in case and see what happens.

I don't have back ache or cramps like usually do and I keep thinking I feel my boobs ache a tad on and off but could be in my head


----------



## lvksa

I'm nervous for testing in the morning >_<


----------



## PnutProtector

@beth - I SEE A LINE ON THE BLACK AND WHITE :yippee: FX you get a darker one tomorrow!!

@Ivksa - Goodness. All that work sounds stressful. Hope you can get it all finished in time. I was nervous the first couple of tests, but after those I am so wanting to POAS every single day. I&#8217;m glad I don&#8217;t have any handy to use haha

@blackrain - all good signs!! FX :dust:



STILL no signs of AF. STILL have that pulling sensation in lower ab and slight lower back ache. I&#8217;m so confused by this cycle.


----------



## Blackrain90

2 hours until I can test again (holding until son goes to bed). So in true addict fashion, I pulled my morning test out for shits and giggles...definite line (i know you can't trust after timeframe but still lol). Now I'm really anxious to test! Just pinky brown sticky discharge as of now..ugh this is so stressful waiting!!

Edit: my son keeps pointing at my tummy and saying 'mummy baby!' We haven't mentioned the idea of a baby in over a week, so I am hoping he is just psychic haha!
 



Attached Files:







5ae80c5c-ed36-43af-b429-c181aa6119ee-1.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 6









9aa9aae6-b716-4a0d-bdd9-f70e2eb2d3a7-1.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Blackrain90

PnutProtector said:


> @beth - I SEE A LINE ON THE BLACK AND WHITE :yippee: FX you get a darker one tomorrow!!
> 
> @Ivksa - Goodness. All that work sounds stressful. Hope you can get it all finished in time. I was nervous the first couple of tests, but after those I am so wanting to POAS every single day. Im glad I dont have any handy to use haha
> 
> @blackrain - all good signs!! FX :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> STILL no signs of AF. STILL have that pulling sensation in lower ab and slight lower back ache. Im so confused by this cycle.

You may not have ovulated yet, could be a really long cycle. I'm as confused as you are lol


----------



## Blackrain90

lvksa said:


> I'm nervous for testing in the morning >_<

I'm sure it will be fine. Even if it is BFN, 9DPO is still very very early. Good luck!


----------



## cscbeth8421

Black-test already!!!!!! Im on the edge of my seat!


----------



## PnutProtector

@blackrain - OK I need you to test. Cause I really want to right now, and I know I shouldn't. Also, I was wondering if maybe I'm just having some crazy long cycle. I'm going to try and just hold out another week and just see what happens. Dunno if I'll make it til next weekend without testing though (if AF doesn't show).

@Ivksa - Blackrain is right. 9DPO is still really early if you do get a BFN. :dust:


----------



## Angel5000

So I thought that last cycle I was spotting by 10DPO and AF came next day but I checked my cycle for last month again and realized that at this point I was just getting blood in CM and 11DPO was spotting. So we'll see what tomorrow brings. 

Went ahead and tested with IC because I figured that at 10DPO there would be a chance to pick something up but BFN today but wasn't really expecting much else. I feel like I'm out, to be honest, but I have no reason why I Feel that way. My lovely temps started to fall a little each day the last two days and then today I flatlined (same temp as yesterday). Pretty sure that's not a good sign. :( I'm just so sure I'm going to get a visit from AF while we have company and I'll be an emotional wreck all weekend. :/ 


*blackrain* Hoping so!! FX for both of us!! I really hope that all your signs are going to lead to a BFP!!!! What you are describing for red discharge sounds a LOT like what I have right now. I mean, exactly like it. So typically for me, two days before AF I Start to get blood in CM but it's usually brownish and then I start to spot the next day and it's brownish/reddish (more red)and then the next day is full AF. But today everything is red/pink. Def no brown. Can implantation be that color? I thought it was supposed to be brownish. 

and OMG YOUR TESTS. Test again! Now! As soon as possible! LoL! 


*todmommy* OMG! That emoticon!!! :rofl: I love it! I didn't even know that one was in here!! I did a test this AM but it was stark white, so I didn't bother to take a pic. If no AF tomorrow then I'll test again and take a pic to satisfy your POAS Porn addiction. :dohh:

*cupcake* It can take more than 13DPO. I've seen people say they got BFN up until 18 or 19DPO. If AF doesn't show, test again. :)


----------



## Blackrain90

Haha you ladies are funny! 40 minutes and counting! Will be about 6.5 hour hold of urine. God I hope there is something there within the timeframe this time!!

Angel, I have heard lots of people who had pink or red IB so I think its possible. Just depends how long blood takes to get down. Chin up, hopefully we can be BFP twins too!


----------



## cscbeth8421

Im here with bated breath! Im guessing we are about 12 minutes away from test time. Then at least 10 minutes of analyzing, then 2 minutes to post. I hope i can stay awake!!!! Lol


----------



## Blackrain90

Haha I just tested, 4mins to wait now!


----------



## Blackrain90

Looks negative, just inverting it now cuz I feel like I see somethibf


----------



## cscbeth8421

Im ready! Front row!


----------



## Blackrain90

Yup BFN, guess we will see what tomorrow morning brings!
 



Attached Files:







20150904_195810-1.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 6









ca2a6cac-be1e-4ae1-a763-3aeb0db60f9a-1.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## cscbeth8421

Ugh im sorry black. Tomorrow... I feel ya.


----------



## Blackrain90

Oh well! FX'd your faint guy gets darker tomorrow too!! We need some BFP in this thread!


----------



## PnutProtector

Awww :hugs: 

:dust: fx for tomorrow!!!


----------



## Blackrain90

Just had a lot of bright red on my last bathroom trip...things are not looking good :(


----------



## Angel5000

So I took a test tonight. Forgot about it. Just looked at it an hour later. I swear I see something. Very faint. Pretty sure it's evap. Pulled all my old ICs from the trash, see nothing in them. 

I think I'm losing my mind. 

But I can't figure out how to post a pic from phone!!


----------



## Blackrain90

Go into 'go advanced', click manage attachments (should open a new window) choose file and upload.


----------



## Angel5000

I was apparently in "mobile mode" on my phone and it didn't have advanced mode. 

Ok so I attached pic. But I think I'm losing my mind. And there's a huge chance that if there IS something it's an evap. But I pulled out every other Wondfo test I've taken this week (crazy!! I know!!!) and no lines there. So either I have very bad line eye, or it's very faint, or the wine is making me see things. Lol!!!!!!

Edit: the more I look the more I'm sure it's blank.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Blackrain90

Girl, you're crazy if you think it is blank!! Saw something on both instantly, much clearer than my evap. You'd better be testing in the morning!!


----------



## Blackrain90

Fyi I just showed DH who couldn't care less and he said he easily saw a line on both. Did you look at it when you first tested?


----------



## lvksa

If my FF chart is true and I'm only 9 dpo then I don't think there's much of a chance of a bfp because of DD timing. I was banking on my ovagraph chart putting me at 14 dpo. Anyways, my temp dropped this morning. I tested anyways, but it was negative &#10084;&#65039;.


----------



## lvksa

so...after I just posted that last post from my phone in bed...I said its only been 15 mins...go check the test again...here is the pic

https://i570.photobucket.com/albums/ss141/smyh/IMG_7119_zpsj3t6lvti.jpg


----------



## Blackrain90

Oh man that is hard to say! Definitely see line!!


----------



## lvksa

I'm wondering if I didn't see anything the first time I checked it (after 2 mins, lol) because I had only been awake less than 5 mins and not wearing my glasses...

But my temp did drop from 36.7 yesterday to 36.2 today. FF that is below the cover line. I believe on ovagraph it is still just above it.


----------



## Angel5000

Blackrain90 said:


> Fyi I just showed DH who couldn't care less and he said he easily saw a line on both. Did you look at it when you first tested?

I didn't look at it when I first tested. I looked at it, before the 5 minutes and then got distracted by my dog (he's been chewing his skin raw from allergies and I caught him chewing and I had to go give him some benedryl and treat the wound, which was now bleeding) and after that I got distracted. About 45 minutes later I went back to the bathroom for something, saw the test, remembered I hadn't looked at it, and picked it back up again and saw nothing and then glanced again and was like "wait... is that.... a line?" I'm not good at seeing things like this, I literally will look once and see nothing and look again and see something. 

I just texted it to my sister. She wrote back that she definitely saw 2 lines. And then chewed me out for testing before we are supposed to have our drinking weekend. lol 

I'm going to take a FRER tomorrow morning with FMU. 

OMG. I'm so nervous. 

*lvksa* I see a line there for sure. But at 15 minutes later I don't know if it's a + or Evap. But your 15 minutes is certainly less than my 45! LoL! When can you get another test and test again?


----------



## Blackrain90

Lol but for all you know it came up in the time and you just didn't look. It seems pink to me too which is a good sign.


----------



## lvksa

@angel5000

This is gross but when I opened the plastic casing the strip was still wet...could it be an evap and still be wet? I have 1 other test, but I was planning to save it for "18dpo" if AF doesn't show.


----------



## Angel5000

lvksa said:


> @angel5000
> 
> This is gross but when I opened the plastic casing the strip was still wet...could it be an evap and still be wet? I have 1 other test, but I was planning to save it for "18dpo" if AF doesn't show.

I don't know...I don't know much about evap lines. I just googled it and it sounds like if the test is still wet, it's NOT an evap. 




Blackrain90 said:


> Lol but for all you know it came up in the time and you just didn't look. It seems pink to me too which is a good sign.

Okay so I'm crazy. . . I went and took another test (with only a 2.5 hr hold). At 5 minutes I was pretty sure I didn't see anything but the test is still wet and I'm having a hard time focusing (my eyes are blurry today, was crying earlier this afternoon - stupid tv show killed off my fave character, and I'm a sap who cries over tv - and so now my eyes are all blurry). So go back at 15 minutes and there's a line. Looks kind of pink to me. 

Now I don't know if it's an evap and I KNOW its not supposed to count past the 5 minute mark, but I also have heard a lot of people say that the Wondfo tests don't show as clear BFP as other tests within the 5 min mark but will pop up later and then women have confirmed them with FRER's. 

I need to go to bed. lol. Testing with a FRER tomorrow morning.


----------



## todmommy4568

@ivska it shouldn't be an evap if the test strip was still wet, an evap is just that, an evaporation line from all liquid evaporating off the test. I'm so excited! If you wait another week to test I might pee myself in anticipation :haha: okay that went a little too far but still

@angel I absolutely see that line! So excited to see tests tomorrow!

@blackrain I am sorry about your unfortunate trip to the bathroom :hugs: I really hope it stops and turns out to be some weird fluke :flower:

@msripple I don't really care for the kindara app in comparison to FF, I feel like there is not near as many options for the data you put in, I can't seem to completely figure it out but that is probably user error :haha: I just think FF is much more comprehensive.

I have no idea who I missed or what I missed, sorry :flower: I had a very rushed day with a lot of things going on and tried to keep up and read the posts but didn't really have enough time to post. All in all a good day, homework is done, laundry folded and put away, house pretty much clean, little man is asleep and now I have a glass of wine and some BnB. Oh yea, figured out that this "cold" is probably not a cold as I remembered today that harvest has started and I always get bad allergies around this time :dohh:


----------



## cupcake.

Ivksa, fingers crossed it's not an evap! I'm terrible at seeing if there's pink to it so i can't say anything about that, just hoping it's the start of your BFP! 

As for me, I am 14dpo today (last cycle my LP was only 13 days) and my temps are still high. However, test was negative again.

I then went ahead and googled the brand of IC tests i have... And let's just say they get mixed reviews haha 
For some women they worked just fine and the way pregnancy tests should (neg when not preg and pos when indeed pregnant). 
Then there were a lot of women who tested positive all the time even when they weren't pregnant, in fact even their baby boys, apple juiced and tap waters seemed to be pregnant :rofl:
About just as many ladies had constant negative tests, even though they ended up being pregnant. Like they tested with CB digitals and got 2-3 weeks and the IC test strip still showed stark white BFN... 

Sooo i think i will definitely not repurchase these tests no matter what happens this cycle. I will go out and buy a couple drugstore tests, take one of those if my temp is still high tmr and if it isn't then just keep them for next cycle haha 
Will definitely mean that i will have to curb my POAS addiction and really wait at least till 13dpo for the next cycle (obv hoping there won't be too many next cycles!) 

I'm super confused about my cycle, i should be having AF signs (i should be having actual AF) by now but i don't have any signs that the witch is making her way. I don't take anything to lengthen LP, i only take Agnus Castus but as far as i know i never heard of it lengthening LP (since i already have sufficient LP length). Temps are still way above coverline. 

I don't have any pregnancy symptoms either though but until AF shows her face i will just assume that the IC tests are crap and i may get a BFP tmr with a drugstore test. 

:dust: :dust:


----------



## cscbeth8421

Sooooooooo this. . Temp dropped today (which has happened in the past from my ff charts) and af is supposed to be here today. But holy moly! I guess im pregnant. I dont feel it though. Hmmmmm
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## cscbeth8421

What?!


----------



## cscbeth8421

Went from hopeful to not
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Blackrain90

The line is still pretty faint so it could be too early for the digi to pick up?


----------



## cscbeth8421

Its just weird af is due today according to ff. im 12dpo. sooooo i guess unless i implanted on 10 or 11dpo .... Ugh. This means ill need to go buy some! I only have one left. Ugh


----------



## Blackrain90

Late implantation is definitely possible, your temps started to rise day 9-10. Its not over until AF shows.

AFM, went to bathroom an hour later last night and not a lot on tampon, brown and a bit of red. Went to bed, now 10 hours later-there was barely 1 little brown spot. Waiting the 5 mins for this mornings test as we speak, but I don't feel as out as I did last night, temp is still up.


----------



## Blackrain90

Boo, BFN. Starting to get AF cramps so thinking she will show by the end of the day.


----------



## Blackrain90

BFN
 



Attached Files:







a1017e89-6ee6-44e6-b54f-15ece9c79b61-1.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## cupcake.

So sorry blackrain :hugs: still keeping my fingers crosses that maybe she won't show after all.


----------



## todmommy4568

@beth the digis are not as sensitive, it is very encouraging that you are getting the lines on the other test! Have you tried another brand of test other than those?

@blackrain FX'd that AF stays away :flower:

AFM FF gave me dotted crosshairs this morning, I don't understand why they are dotted :shrug: but either way I don't agree with the day they picked at all :nope::growlmad:


----------



## cscbeth8421

Black im sorry, but youre not out yet! Just went to the store, bought 2 digis and 8 dollar store ones! Lol


----------



## Blackrain90

I am thinking more CD20-21 based on OPK, maybe just slow temp progression. Its dotted because the other info conflicts with the date they picked


----------



## todmommy4568

I am seriously considering not temping for the rest of my cycle. On one hand I know I would probably regret it and would want to know what's going on. On the other hand wanting to keep high temps is stressing me out and I already pinpointed ovulation so I just want to be done. Maybe I will just stop for 2 or 3 days and see how I feel about it.


----------



## Angel5000

Ok ladies, I'm not hopeful at all. Temp dropped way far today. Almost to cover line. 

FRER is BFN. and on the IC, I think I see the faintest shadow of a line (I made sure to check at 5-6 mins) but I can't be sure. Anyone else use Wondfo ICs? What are their likelihood of being Evaps?

Right now I'm saying BFN. Gonna just have to see what today brings. 

Apparently I can only upload one pic? How do you ladies do more than one?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## cscbeth8421

Angel i see a line! Well the bottom half of the line. But a line none the less!


----------



## Angel5000

*cscbeth* Wow! That's def a line!! The digi's aren't as sensitive. I think I read that sometimes they are more like 40 miu (or whatever the letters are) and the non-digi's are closer to 20. So it's possible that you had late implantation. Today I had a huge temp dip, so I assume AF on her way, but I did some "charts like mine" searching on FF and found several people who had huge dips and then a day or two later a rise and had BFP. Sooooo maybe still possible. 

You see a line?! Really?! My DH said he could maybe see the faintest of a line, but thought that maybe it was from looking at the control and then looking over (line eye). We both agree nothing on FRER. I'm going to keep an eye out for AF I guess. 

*todmommy* I feel like your O day was more like CD20? FF did dotted because the symptoms aren't all lining up. Your temps didn't rise as fast after CD20 as FF would like for it to be considered O day. 

*blackrain* So sorry about the BFN. Hoping AF stays away!! :(


----------



## Blackrain90

I see a bit of a line!!
How do you find charts like mine?


----------



## Blackrain90

I choose a photo and then click upload, once it uploads I pick another


----------



## Angel5000

Blackrain90 said:


> I see a bit of a line!!
> How do you find charts like mine?

From the phone app click "more", then "Data analysis tools" and then scroll down to Comparison section and click "Charts like mine" 

I'm not sure if it's available to everyone or only for VIP members. I got a free 10-days VIP from a couple people signing up with my link, and then I liked it so I signed up for just 30 days to see how I felt the rest of the month, and right after that they ran a special and I got another free-30 days (so right now I have a total of 50 vIP days). I never looked for the option before until this cycle. 

I tried to do that, add another photo once the other uploaded, but on the phone it kept deleting hte other photo. :/ Bah. Oh well, the FRER was definitely BFN, so I am not too worried about that photo.


----------



## Blackrain90

Oh that's weird.

Yeah I didn't have the option before- renewed my old vip membership and found it.

Still no AF- tiny bit of brown I probably wouldn't have noticed without a tampon. Don't know what to think, I full on feel like I have AF


----------



## cupcake.

Sorry it was a bfn on the frer, angel :hugs: you're not out yet though! Hope your temps go up again tmr :) i also love the charts like mine option haha gives me hope back sometimes haha 

Blackrain, i'm sorry.. hate when the body does something super confusing.. still having my fingers crossed :hugs: 

I was wearing a tampon for a couple hours today, just in case and to see if maybe there was a bit of spotting or something up there, but when i pulled it out the only thing it caught was creamy cm and tons of it. Hoping that's a good sign.
Also, OH and I just watched a movie. It was quite a sad movie and i pretty much cried the whole way through. Like maybe 20mins of no tears during the whole movie! It was quite sad and i cry easily while watching movies but i have never cried this much in one movie! Hormones or just the saddest movie ever? Haha who knows.

Bought two drugstore tests today and will take one tomorrow if my temps are still high then, which would be 15dpo. I hope that either way i'll get a definite answer tomorrow, i'm really just done waiting


----------



## Angel5000

So my CM is pretty dry except the bits of red I'm getting. I'm hoping it's nothing, maybe implantation, but not sure. Boobs are sore around edges, but that's all. I had some cramping last night after I went to bed and again late this morning, but it didn't feel like AF cramps. It was a sharp pinching pain in the lower abdomen. I'm not entirely sure what's going on with my body. 

Today I'm going to dollar store to pick up some cheap toys to keep in my "kids box" at my house for when the nieces/nephew come over (and to help give stuff for my friends' kids to play with while they're here this weekend) and while there I'm going to pick up some dollar store HPTs too. Mostly just for the sake of having them, and maybe try again tomorrow, but I'm thinking AF may be on her way. Saw some hint of pink when wiping a few minutes ago.


----------



## Angel5000

Just went to bathroom and bright red when I wipe. Looks like AF is here. Not very heavy though. so... If people are seeing the line in today's test, would that be a chemical?


----------



## Blackrain90

Just heading to bed, hope one of us gets some happy news in the morning!! No AF yet but tiny bit of color whenever I check CP. Twingy feeling right side of pubic bone.


----------



## lvksa

Bfn this morning &#10084;&#65039;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Angel5000

I'm getting red every time I go to the bathroom. Not enough for a tampon and nothing on liner. Just when I wipe. So I'm pretty sure I'm out and it'll be here full in tomorrow. I'm so devestated. I thought for sure that line was my BFP


----------



## cupcake.

Ivksa and Angel I'm so sorry! :hugs: :hugs: 

AFM, I didn't test because my temp dropped a bit more. Not below coverline, but I'm sure that will happen tomorrow and bring AF. I'm just a bit annoyed that that will give me a 15 day LP this cycle and I can't think of a reason why.. But ah well, at least it'll be the start of a new cycle and a fresh chance.


----------



## todmommy4568

I'm so sorry ladies :hugs: I thought for sure you would all be getting BFP's this month.

I think I am going to start testing tomorrow because I can't wait anymore haha. I know a lot of ladies on here don't test early because they hate seeing that BFN but for me it seems like it almost helps. Like the more BFN's I see the more prepared I am for not getting a BFP.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls started spotting last night :af: got me this morning 28/29 day cycle for me fx to ever one else cd1 new cycle fx I get it this time good luck to u all xx


----------



## todmommy4568

So sorry caz :hugs: fx'd that this cycle will bring you a bean :dust:


----------



## cscbeth8421

Two previous mc's. One healthy baby. 13dpo. Sure why not throw a chemical pregnancy in there. Not convinced this is sticky. Buy as long as af stays away, ill keep testing. Keep you all posted.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## cscbeth8421

Inverted
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## cupcake.

Csc congrats!! :dust: :dust: fingers crossed you're having a sticky little bean in there :hugs: :dust:


----------



## cscbeth8421

Its terrible to not be excited.


----------



## cscbeth8421

Its terrible to not be excited.


----------



## Blackrain90

Ivska, so sorry, hopefully it's just still too early. 
Cupcake, that sucks, hopefully it jumps back up!
Todmommy, that is actually why I start early lol, though not quite at 3DPO lol
Beth it's not terrible, it's normal-you don't want to get excited about something that may not happen. Chin up, hopefully those lines get darker soon!

Caz and Angel, looks like I will be joining you on CD1. BFN this morning, and woke up to some dark blood on tampon and legit AF cramps so she will be here full force today for sure. So sorry ladies!


----------



## lvksa

Hi ladies &#10084;&#65039; Came home from work and took a 3 hour "nap" because of a massive headache. When I woke up I had super heavy bleeding (unusual for me). AF is here and it's time to start again. 

I'll keep praying for you all!


----------



## cscbeth8421

Awwe angel, ivska, caz and rain...so sorry about the damn witch. Ugh. Will you guys be doing anything different this cycle? Supplements? Pre-seed? New bding strategy ? 
Cupcake- hang in there. My temp dropped yesterday but is headed back up today. We aren't out till the witch sings! Fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## cupcake.

Sorry blackrain and ivksa, sorry to hear AF came to both of you fu force.. but on the bright side, a new cycle means a fresh start, may this next cycle be the lucky one! I'm sure I'll be joining you with a new cycle tomorrow as well.

Sorry csc :hugs: it's normal to be cautious when you've had things go wrong before.


----------



## Angel5000

:hug: to all of you joining me in CD1. I'm so sorry. I was hoping you would all have your BFP. 

I tested again yesterday afternoon just because I had to be sure and there was a faint line. But today def nothing and bleeding still so I am out. The odd part is my cervix is still high. And not as hard as it usually is. My temps are above cover line (and up from yesterday) but because I have such odd temps it's not abnormal for me to be above cover on CD1/2 and then drop. 

Q: what do you call cd1? 
Ive heard when you get red flow and I've heard when it's heavy enough to use a liner or tampon. I e never had spotting that was red until yesterday where it was period color blood but light enough that it was not when I wipe. First time I've had what could be maybe called spotting but is red. So ... Is yesterday 1 or just spotting?


----------



## Blackrain90

Hard to say. If it wasn't actual flow that you noticed all day I wouldn't count it.

Sorry Ivska!!!

This cycle won't be much different. I might try taking b6 only during LP but will be looking into it more first. Just want to find something to stop the LP spotting since that is a sign of low progesterone. 
BUT!! 11 day LP!!!!!! That is super encouraging for next month and gives me an idea of when to expect AF next month


----------



## todmommy4568

:hugs: :hugs: Wishing everyone luck next month :flower:

Beth I am hoping those lines get darker for you :dust:

Blackrain - had to laugh, even
I am not crazy enough to start testing at 3dpo :haha: I am 4dpo per FF but due to the other signs and O pain on cd20 I am going with that and calling today 6dpo which is still way too early but makes me feel less crazy :haha:

Angel- if it was very light I would just call it spotting. Will you be trying again in this new cycle?


----------



## Angel5000

Thanks ladies. So I'll count today as 1. 

I'm not probably doing much else different this month. Keep the Vitex and B6 and then I would like to try SMEP but I know we won't stick to it. Lol! Once I start to get EWcm we will start every other day for sure until +Opk and then every day for the next 2-3. (Or until I get CH or signs O has occurred). 

Todmommy - we will try again this cycle. Since vitex has shortened my cycles to 27 days I will get one more chance to try before we have to take a few months break to avoid having s due date the makes me miss the first month of school. I should O in 16 days or so. :)


----------



## lvksa

This will only be my second cycle TTC, so I'm not going to do anything different. It could be another weird cycle for me in term of temping. I have two flights this Saturday. One of them is a 14 hour international flight...which will probably mess me up haha. Then I've got a couple of domestic flights in the US. I'll have another long international flight on the 23rd. Sometimes international travel causes me to have a very long or unusually short cycle. I'm not sure what to expect. 

The good thing is that I'll be meeting up with my husband there for a bit of travel and for our wedding reception with my family. We can at least try :).

If anyone has any suggestions for me about temping with travel or anything else let me know.


----------



## todmommy4568

@angel- I'm glad that you are able to try another cycle. I told OH that I wanted to try another cycle if AF shows up on time and he just laughed and said if I wanted to we could so that gives me some extra hope.

Welp here is the beginning of my crazy at 6dpo
 



Attached Files:







6dpo.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Blackrain90

Lol gorgeous BFN Todmommy. (you know I use this site too much with my phone has Todmommy saved in its autocorrect haha)

My period doesn't seem to be full on quite yet, still brown spotting this morning but hoping it will just fully start already.


----------



## todmommy4568

That is definitely frustrating when you are ready to just get on with it and she won't show her face. Lol my phone has your screen name saved as well as ivska, it took a while for it to finally save ivska though :haha: something about that stupid test keeps catching my eye and driving me mad! I need to stop looking at the darn thing since I have such notorious line eye :rofl:


----------



## Blackrain90

Yeah I think I see what you are seeing but could also have wicked line eye lol


----------



## lvksa

todmommy4568 said:


> That is definitely frustrating when you are ready to just get on with it and she won't show her face. Lol my phone has your screen name saved as well as ivska, it took a while for it to finally save ivska though :haha: something about that stupid test keeps catching my eye and driving me mad! I need to stop looking at the darn thing since I have such notorious line eye :rofl:

:happydance: yaaay :)


----------



## todmommy4568

I will have OH look at it, he is the HPT whisperer :haha: I had him looking at all your guys' tests a couple days ago and things that I sat there and ooo'ed and aahh'ed over for a while before deciding that I saw something he would look at it and go yep theres a line nope no line in like a second flat :haha:


----------



## Angel5000

todmommy4568 said:


> I will have OH look at it, he is the HPT whisperer :haha: I had him looking at all your guys' tests a couple days ago and things that I sat there and ooo'ed and aahh'ed over for a while before deciding that I saw something he would look at it and go yep theres a line nope no line in like a second flat :haha:

Yeah my sister is like that!! I looked at my own test for at least 30 mins and couldn't be sure I saw anything but she saw the line immediately.


----------



## todmommy4568

Lol I pulled the picture up but didn't tell him who's test it was as to not skew the results :haha: he said he saw something but super super faint like barely there. Not putting any weight in to it really but still fun to analyze haha.


----------



## Blackrain90

LOL!


----------



## Blackrain90

WTH, still no period. Barely any brown discharge at all on tampons today. AF light cramping, decent backache, headache, but no AF! So effing frustrating.


----------



## todmommy4568

When is the last time you tested black?


----------



## Blackrain90

3 hours ago lol, definite BFN


----------



## todmommy4568

Blackrain90 said:


> 3 hours ago lol, definite BFN

:haha: I was thinking it would have been like a couple days


----------



## Blackrain90

Haha haha Yeah riiight


----------



## Angel5000

Blackrain - you're having such a weird cycle! Last cycle my sister had a really weird AF where during the day she had bleeding but at night it completely went away, just barely spotting and the next day was absent until about 10am and then would show up in full force. This repeated for 9 days! So, sometimes a cycle is just weird.


----------



## PnutProtector

So sorry for all that tue wicked old witch got :hugs: 

I've still got my fingers crossed for you todmommy! 

AFM, still no sign of AF!! Getting little twingey type pulling/pinching in my lower ab off and on. And today I've been peeing a lot. I'm nervous that it's all in my head and I'm just having a really long cycle. I'm going to try to wait until mid week to test again.


----------



## cupcake.

Good morning ladies :) 

Sorry about your weird period, blackrain. I know how frustrating it can be! I had a weird period as well in june where i had only brownish spotting except for one gush of actual flow and then spotting again.. hate when the body does something so out of the ordinary when you really need it to be predictable! 

Pnut, hoping AF stays away for you and csc won't be the only lucky gal this month! :dust:

As for me, temp dropped well below coverline today like expected so i'll be joining you ladies in a new cycle. Not sure if the flow has already started as I'm all plugged up already to be safe haha but i'm already having my usual lower back pain, so if it hasn't started already i know it will in the next couple hours. 

OH woke up to my temp alarm and after i was done asked "so?" And poor guy was crushed when i told him my temps have dropped which mean i'll most likely get my period today :( like, i knew it would happen , I'm already past being crushed and excited for a new cycle but he felt so confident this month it kind of broke my heart this morning :( i think he feels guilty that we didn't BD enough. 
I think i need to try and not obsess so much because i don't want him to feel so much pressure. This cycle though i'll likely ovulate right around our 4 year anniversary, soo i'm thinking BDing will not be a problem haha 

I feel hopeful about the new cycle, fingers crossed third time's the charm for me and september's more lucky for us all than august was :dust:


----------



## cscbeth8421

Causiously happy. Fmu. Line still super duper faint, but i got the sigi to pick up! Will be going for early ultrasound around 7 weeks since my last was a missed miscarriage. Will keep all of you updated ahould anything change. Ill be hanging out here for a while with you guys if thats ok.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## cupcake.

Congrats beth :hugs: keeping my fingers crossed you've got a sticky bean in there :) at least one of us was lucky :D 
Of course you can keep hanging out here <3


----------



## lvksa

@cscbeth8421
:hugs: keep us updated! 
I'm very happy for you and will definitely keep you in my prayers!


----------



## todmommy4568

Thanks pnut! I don't know how you have the willpower to hold out on testing lol but really hoping you get a good result!

Cupcake sorry about AF, she had been a bugger this month it seems 

Beth! Yay! That's so awesome that the digi picked up, definitely means things are progressing!

AFM I got a very nice.........BFN this morning! I'm so shocked! :haha: lol the testing is making me happy again because I at least feel like I am doing something


----------



## Blackrain90

Yay Beth hoping you have a sticky bean! Please keep us posted!
Cupcake, sorry about your temps, hopefully next month is your lucky month.
Fx'd peanut, and agree that you have wicked will power!
Todmommy, I'm shocked! :p

AFM, AF came with a heavy painful vengeance last night so I'm officially CD1 today. Rather than making a new October testing thread, I say we just keep this one, that way we can keep the 'gang' together and still follow the girls who are a few days back in their cycles, if that works for everyone?


----------



## MsRipple

Yeah Beth!!!!! &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;

Continued good luck pnut and ivska and everyone else waiting and to all you lovely ladies beginning anew!

Was going to test this am but forgot til after I stumbled to the bathroom. Given bad timing of bd I should probably wait til Af is due or I'm just wasting my supply of wonfo strip tests (but I probably won't!)


----------



## lvksa

Blackrain90 said:


> Yay Beth hoping you have a sticky bean! Please keep us posted!
> Cupcake, sorry about your temps, hopefully next month is your lucky month.
> Fx'd peanut, and agree that you have wicked will power!
> Todmommy, I'm shocked! :p
> 
> AFM, AF came with a heavy painful vengeance last night so I'm officially CD1 today. Rather than making a new October testing thread, I say we just keep this one, that way we can keep the 'gang' together and still follow the girls who are a few days back in their cycles, if that works for everyone?

I would really like to keep going on this thread. I'm glad that I joined when I did and I'd like to keep updated with you all :).


----------



## cupcake.

lvksa said:


> Blackrain90 said:
> 
> 
> Yay Beth hoping you have a sticky bean! Please keep us posted!
> Cupcake, sorry about your temps, hopefully next month is your lucky month.
> Fx'd peanut, and agree that you have wicked will power!
> Todmommy, I'm shocked! :p
> 
> AFM, AF came with a heavy painful vengeance last night so I'm officially CD1 today. Rather than making a new October testing thread, I say we just keep this one, that way we can keep the 'gang' together and still follow the girls who are a few days back in their cycles, if that works for everyone?
> 
> I would really like to keep going on this thread. I'm glad that I joined when I did and I'd like to keep updated with you all :).Click to expand...

Yup, same here, i'm definitely for keeping this thread :)


----------



## todmommy4568

cupcake. said:


> lvksa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrain90 said:
> 
> 
> Yay Beth hoping you have a sticky bean! Please keep us posted!
> Cupcake, sorry about your temps, hopefully next month is your lucky month.
> Fx'd peanut, and agree that you have wicked will power!
> Todmommy, I'm shocked! :p
> 
> AFM, AF came with a heavy painful vengeance last night so I'm officially CD1 today. Rather than making a new October testing thread, I say we just keep this one, that way we can keep the 'gang' together and still follow the girls who are a few days back in their cycles, if that works for everyone?
> 
> I would really like to keep going on this thread. I'm glad that I joined when I did and I'd like to keep updated with you all :).Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, same here, i'm definitely for keeping this thread :)Click to expand...

Yup! Love this thread!


----------



## PnutProtector

Well. AF got me this morning. I'm crushed. I haven't told DH yet, he's outside washing the cars. This happened last cycle for me too. As soon as I say I'm gonna hold out and test in a few days, the witch shows her ugly face. Note to self: do not say "im going to hold off to test" EVER AGAIN. 

Yay!!! :dance: so excited for you Beth!! Praying for a sticky bean! 

Let's keep this thread. Makes it easier to just keep up with everyone. You can change the title though, if you want.


----------



## Blackrain90

Sure sounds good!!


----------



## todmommy4568

Okay...I am challenging myself. No testing until Friday and then will test with an FRER! I doubt it will happen but a girl can try :haha:


----------



## Blackrain90

You can do it!!!!


----------



## Angel5000

So sorry *cupcake*, *Pnut* and *blackrain*. This has not been a great cycle for most of us. :( 

*blackrain* I am definitely up for keeping this thread going. I like the group we've got going here. :) 

But, at least we have one GREAT BFP!!! Yay *cscbeth*!!! I'm so excited for you!!!! :happydance: And yes, we'd love to have you hang around. I want all the updates!!! :)


----------



## cscbeth8421

So glad you guys arent changing threads! I dont wanna loose touch with everyones journey!


----------



## PnutProtector

Weird. So I thought AF was here. Well now I'm not bleeding at all, been really cranky all day though. :shrug: I'm so confused!!!


----------



## MsRipple

Fingers crossed for you pnut! Any idea how many dpo you are?


----------



## PnutProtector

MsRipple said:


> Fingers crossed for you pnut! Any idea how many dpo you are?

Unfortunately I don't. FF never gave me cross hairs and my temps are all over the place. Wasn't using OPKs this cycle either. I have no idea what's going on with my body right now, and I don't really like it.


----------



## Blackrain90

That is weird (I had a few days of on off spotting before this AF as well). Your temps are definitely a bit goofy this month.


----------



## cscbeth8421

ok, back to work today. I tested this morning again like a crazy person and the line is still super faint. So i said ENOUGH! I contacted my midwife (who is literally upstairs from me here at the hospital i work in). I had my HCG level drawn, she said depending on the level today, we will either do another Thursday or schedule an ultrasound. We had discussed after my last missed Miscarriage, that next time i was to get pregnant, we would schedule a 7 week u/s. A missed mc is the WORST! 12 weeks along only to find out everything stopped between 6 and 7 weeks. DO NOT want to go through that again.


----------



## todmommy4568

Beth so glad that you are going to get some answers. I'm sorry you went through that mmc that sounds terrible I can't even imagine :hugs: I'm glad your midwife agrees and is being proactive


----------



## cscbeth8421

todmommy4568 said:


> Beth so glad that you are going to get some answers. I'm sorry you went through that mmc that sounds terrible I can't even imagine :hugs: I'm glad your midwife agrees and is being proactive

Thanks tommy! Loosing a pregnancy is never a good thing. I just hate how it changes any future pregnancies into a thing of fear rather than excitement.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well as for me not been on for a couple of days congrats to them who have got there :bfp: well done goodluck to them who are going to ovulate fx its my cycle is time I hope :) xx


----------



## todmommy4568

cscbeth8421 said:


> todmommy4568 said:
> 
> 
> Beth so glad that you are going to get some answers. I'm sorry you went through that mmc that sounds terrible I can't even imagine :hugs: I'm glad your midwife agrees and is being proactive
> 
> Thanks tommy! Loosing a pregnancy is never a good thing. I just hate how it changes any future pregnancies into a thing of fear rather than excitement.Click to expand...

Yes for sure. That is the only thing I do not like about the boards, my first pregnancy I was young and naive I took one pregnancy test when I was a week and a half late and never took a second one. On the boards I see so many women that have had miscarriages and it has me scared for my next pregnancy. I was on BnB when I was pregnant with DS but not really on the TTC boards at all. 

Hopefully your midwife will do an awesome job of keeping you calm and stress levels down so you can enjoy this pregnancy!


----------



## PnutProtector

@beth - I hope you get good news! FX for you hun! I&#8217;m sure everything will be just fine.


No more spotting. Not even pink when I wipe. Just nothing. Not cramping anymore either. I&#8217;m so confused. Could it be IB this late in my cycle?


----------



## cupcake.

PnutProtector said:


> @beth - I hope you get good news! FX for you hun! Im sure everything will be just fine.
> 
> 
> No more spotting. Not even pink when I wipe. Just nothing. Not cramping anymore either. Im so confused. Could it be IB this late in my cycle?

Huh, that is confusing. But since you can't pinpoint ovulation, i'd say it is possible


----------



## cscbeth8421

Sooooooo even with blood work im still as confused as i was before. The initial neg or pos came back positive. Then they send out for Quant (the hcg level), came back <6 which is non-pregnant.  W.T.F. ??????!!!!!!! I showed the obgyn i am working with today and she is like "no. that can not be right. it must be a glitch in the lab." so when i hear from my midwife, im sure she will have me go back for the next draw on Thursday. SO ANNOYING! seriously?!?!?!?


----------



## todmommy4568

cscbeth8421 said:


> Sooooooo even with blood work im still as confused as i was before. The initial neg or pos came back positive. Then they send out for Quant (the hcg level), came back <6 which is non-pregnant.  W.T.F. ??????!!!!!!! I showed the obgyn i am working with today and she is like "no. that can not be right. it must be a glitch in the lab." so when i hear from my midwife, im sure she will have me go back for the next draw on Thursday. SO ANNOYING! seriously?!?!?!?

That is so confusing! Hope it is a major fluke on the quantitative


----------



## cscbeth8421

Seriously! I mean, they only send for Quant if it is positive. So it showed positive....annnddddddddddd the quant comes back negative?! Sigh
Heres to 2 more mornings of squinting at tests. It's like, either be pregnant, or lets move on.


----------



## PnutProtector

Oh beth! That is very confusing. I hope you get clearer answers soon.


----------



## MsRipple

So confusing Beth! I'm sorry - sounds like lab error especially if from the same sample?

10 dpo for me. Af due Wednesday. Have had sore breasts for the last few days but that can sometimes be a pms symptom for me. Not much else except I had a dream I got a positive test. Must be a sign right ;)

Was trying to hold out til Wednesday to test but may cave if temps look ok tomorrow. How far in advance of af do temps drop if you are not pregnant?


----------



## caz & bob

csc weird I say hope you get the answer soon hun xx


----------



## Blackrain90

Ripple mine don't drop until AF shows so I'm not much help there.

Beth that is really odd, hopefully just an error!

Pnut, to be honest I can't pinpoint ovulation so would almost make me think you could have had spotting from ovulation. Would be super late but after I ovulated CD31 a previous cycle (length whole cycle is usually) I think anything is possible haha!


----------



## PnutProtector

Ripple- so excited :dust: 

Blackrain- I've never had ovulation spotting before :shrug: is it usually red? Or brown? The spotting I had yesterday we bright red. Had a bit more this afternoon that was also bright red. No cramping today, but frequent trips to pee and a bit gassy (TMI lol).


----------



## Angel5000

*beth* Oh no! That is so frustrating! I hope things are figured out soon!

*MsRipple* Depends on the person. Mine will start to drop but stay above cover line about 1-2 days before AF, but mine doesn't actually drop drastically until usually my second day of AF, so I am not a lot of help there. 


AFM, I'm now CD3 and still bleeding off and on but it's light. From what I've read a chemical could result in a very light period (which I found odd and thought it woudl be the other way around), but my cervix is very high and soft which is incredibly odd for me during AF. It's usually low and very hard for several more days. 

A couple days ago it was mid range and firm (not hard). Could I be getting ready to O already? or could it just be remnant from the chemical? Anyone have a chemical and have experience with this?


----------



## PnutProtector

Wish I could help angel, but I can't reach my cervix. And I've never had a chemical. I hope you figure it out, though.


----------



## Blackrain90

Unfortunately I wasn't tracking my CP when I had my chemical, but my period was especially heavy and painful that month, and then I spotted for another week or so after (that's what caused me to test and figure out I was having a chemical since I had a faint line).

Pnut, I'm not really sure as I haven't experienced but I would think likely just brown, but not that heavy and I wouldn't think it would be red.


----------



## Blackrain90

Soo...I think I blinked and missed my period haha!
Didn't count the 3 days of barely there spotting during my LP since it wasn't consistent and barely noticeable on tampon, so the first day of heavy flow was yesterday (so painful, I was basically high on pain drugs all day) and today it has just been spotting...My AF is normally at least 5-6 days with at least 3 decently heavy days and then light for a bit. Could this be a side effect of the vitex? I'm not complaining!


----------



## Angel5000

See, that's what I was expecting. Extra heavy/painful. And I did skip the brown spotting and go straight into the bright red spotting (borderline AF), and then a heavier flow than usual for one day and then pretty light. Mostly it's been kind of watery. Bright red, but watery. So weird. 

I did an OPK and IC HCG today just to see what happened (mostly I wanted to make sure it wasn't picking up any hcg anymore, so I know it's out of my system) and the HCG was stark white (as it should be) but the OPK had a faint line. I know that the line means nothing, except I typically do the "slow build" thing and my OPKs near AF are always stark white. This was a lot more of a line than I am used to seeing on an OPK this early. 

So odd! 

And yes, I know it's too early in the cycle to actually think about O but I want to be prepared for an odd cycle.


----------



## Angel5000

Blackrain90 said:


> Soo...I think I blinked and missed my period haha!
> Didn't count the 3 days of barely there spotting during my LP since it wasn't consistent and barely noticeable on tampon, so the first day of heavy flow was yesterday (so painful, I was basically high on pain drugs all day) and today it has just been spotting...My AF is normally at least 5-6 days with at least 3 decently heavy days and then light for a bit. Could this be a side effect of the vitex? I'm not complaining!

Since I've been on vitex my periods are much lighter!! I had to stop using a regular tampon and switch to light, and even then I can go several hours before changing (which is really beneficial when I spend all day in the classroom and it's hard to run to the bathroom). They are about 3 days now, with 1 day that I can wear a tampon, and the other two are light, just need a liner. 

I didn't think for sure itw as vitex but your question about the vitex makes me think it could be that.


----------



## Blackrain90

It's never too early to think about O lol, I didn't ovulate until CD32 when I had mine so I think that shows it can do pretty much anything. Hopefully your cycle figures itself out and doesn't get too out of whack!


----------



## Blackrain90

Oh that is good to know!!!


----------



## todmommy4568

Man it is seeming like a kind of confusing day for everyone! Why can't our bodies just be nice and let us know what the H is going on!

I feel really weird today. The sore boobs are back along with the sore throat, it all went away yesterday. I am also super tired, I am usually tired after work but at the very most I lay on the couch and relax and that makes me feel better. Today I just completely passed out :haha: I slept hard for about an hour, which is very unusual I didn't hear anything that LO was doing, then when I woke up I stayed in the "light" sleep for another hour or two and I still feel like I could go to bed. Luckily my little man is awesome and didn't destroy the house when I fell asleep, when I woke up he looked at me and goes "mom, I was really good while you were napping":kiss::cloud9: Then I had some really weird heartburn this morning, and holy constipation batman :blush: I am usually very regular, like 3 or 4 times a day, and today nothing! except loads of gas of course! Ugh if I am on not preggo this month my body is seriously betraying me right now! :growlmad:


----------



## Blackrain90

That all sounds super promising!! (And glad your kid didn't destroy your house- my 2 year old would burn the house down alone!) Am I crazy or did your crosshairs move back to the date we thought it should be? (and its blue?)


----------



## Blackrain90

And I have heard your immune system weakens when you get pg so the sore throat makes sense if you are pg!


----------



## todmommy4568

When Asher was two he would destroy the house if I fell asleep, one day I fell asleep on the couch when he was about 2 1/2 and I woke up to him covered in blue food dye, that sh*t stains the skin :haha: and then I had to send him to his dads for the weekend like that :dohh:

Nope, not crazy! I forced the O date back to the day we thought it should be, and thats why the CH are blue now since I picked the day.


----------



## Blackrain90

Haha oh no!!!!

Ahhh okay that makes sense. More accurate anyways.


----------



## PnutProtector

Ooh good symptoms todmommy :dust: FX they mean you caught the eggy!!

And yay for shorter and lighter AF! Can't complain about that, other than its weird the first couple of cycles. 

AFM, I'm sitting on my bathroom floor trying not to vomit. Wicked nausea going on right now. UGH


----------



## todmommy4568

Sad deal on the nausea....but yay! I'm not sure how to approach that one :haha: hopefully it lets up so you can get some rest :flower:

Clearly my evening nap is affecting my sleep now lol. I am breaking down and taking tests tomorrow.


----------



## PnutProtector

Haha! It's one of those things that sucks, but could totally be a good sign! I've made some tea and am starting to feel better. Trying to rest and get sleepy as I have classes tomorrow. Ugh. I may get a dollar store test tomorrow while I'm out.


----------



## lvksa

Hi ladies! I just wanted to let you know that I will probably be MIA for a few days. My in-laws are coming today and then my long flight is Saturday. I'll be back once I'm in the states.


----------



## cupcake.

Todmommy, look at your temp! Fingers crossed that huge jump means you caught, can't wait to hear what your tests say! :dust:

Pnut, sorry about the nausea, but hoping it's a good sign :) 

Afm, CD3 today and it seems like my period's going to be shorter than usual and lighter too. Never had too heavy periods anyway but usually 2 days of heavy and then a day or two medium and then a last day of light/spotting. Now i only had heavy flow on the first day and now medium since yesterday. I'm guessing tomorrow might be my last day of period, but hey, not complaining.
I'm taking Agnus Castus, which is an ingredient of vitex, so since some of you are experiencing shorter periods, i guess it could really be from that. 

I got more OPKs, maybe i'll catch a true positive this month haha 

Also, OH and I booked a hotel in prague, we're going to stay there for three nights in october <3 we like to have a short stay somewhere to celebrate our anniversary (sept 20 <3 ) instead of getting each other gifts. I'm looking forward to that trip so much i heard prague is beautiful. 
Hoping we might get to take cute pregnancy announcement photos there as well :D


----------



## cscbeth8421

FMU literally after 30 minutes. I am a basket case. Either be pregnant or let me get my period so i can move on. I have to wait till next week for more blood work. I cried the whole way to work today. I literally can't focus, i have no patience (like at all), i get my son to bed at 7pm, shower and just lay in bed till i fall asleep. This limbo is crushing me. :cry: And my husband just doesn't understand why i feel this way.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1389.JPG
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## todmommy4568

Cupcake, I know right! I checked and rechecked my thermometer about three times lol thinking my eyes were deceiving me, I don't even see temps in the 98 range after I am up and moving, on the downside I am so warm which is very uncomfortable for me, I hate that feeling! Yay for vacation, that sounds amazing!

Beth I'm sorry this is so hard! :hugs:Why are they not doing more blood work until next week?

Afm took a couple test this morning IC didn't have anything but the FRER did something weird haha, I got a faint line and it was after the dye was all across and then the longer it sat it disappeared.....frustrating as ever....I will try and get pics up in a little bit


----------



## todmommy4568

The not so bright FRER was the first picture I took, looking at the pics make me feel like I have completely lost it :haha: the second pic was after it sat for a while and I turned my flash on because I thought it would show me of anything is actually there, which was a BFN.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## todmommy4568

Won't let me post all the pics at once, sad.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## cscbeth8421

pnut- nausea could be good! Let us know if you test! Would love to see pics! 

Ivksa- enjoy your trip! Is this the VT trip? 

Tommy- not sure i see anything on the tests. But im on my phone, so icant see much! :p

Cupcake: prauge sounds amazing! Where do you live? Fingers crossed you get a blarring +opk this month! 

Im going to tune all mu attention to you guys for the next week to distract myself from my ridiculousness


----------



## todmommy4568

Yea the pictures are pretty blah there was nothing on the tests when I left it was just that one weird thing, not expecting anyone to see anything :haha:


----------



## Angel5000

*cscbeth* :hugs: I'm so sorry. That is so frustrating. :( Why are they making you wait until next week for more blood work?

*todmommy* That's a weird thing for the FRER to do! I haven't heard of that happening before!

*Pnut* Sorry about the nausea, but FX that it's a good sign! :)


----------



## todmommy4568

@angel- I have never had anything like that happen before either, it was very odd, stayed too long for a dye run but not long enough to give me any hope haha

I feel like a straight crazy person because I can't stop playing with that stupid FRER picture. I swear when I manipulate it different ways with filters, colors, etc on my phone I can see something. Feel free to tweak if you are bored ladies :haha: I should have just waited until Friday like I had planned


----------



## Blackrain90

Pnut yay (and boo!) for nausea!!

Todmommy, I don't thinkkk I see anything but it's still early!! You're not crazy we have all been there!

Csc I totally understand the way you are feeling, hopefully your next blood work clarifies things for you, but I know it will be a long wait :(

Cupcake- Prauge sounds wonderful, I am only slightly jealous haha!

Ivska enjoy your trip, we will all still be ranting and raving about tests and symptoms and temps when you get back haha!!


----------



## cupcake.

cscbeth8421 said:


> pnut- nausea could be good! Let us know if you test! Would love to see pics!
> 
> Ivksa- enjoy your trip! Is this the VT trip?
> 
> Tommy- not sure i see anything on the tests. But im on my phone, so icant see much! :p
> 
> Cupcake: prauge sounds amazing! Where do you live? Fingers crossed you get a blarring +opk this month!
> 
> Im going to tune all mu attention to you guys for the next week to distract myself from my ridiculousness

I live in Germany, so Prague is just a ~5 hour drive away. That's the good thing about Europe, different countries and cultures are so close you don't always have to even take a flight. 

I kinda hope I will see an actual positive OPK, but even if not, the last two months when I got good (almost positive) lines I ovulated shortly after, so even if i don't get a blazing positive, it will help time BD a bit better so we don't shoot out all our energy and not make it to O day like last time haha


----------



## lvksa

cscbeth8421
Yes! This is the VT trip :). I&#8217;m looking forward to the weather. The desert is too hot&#8230;

blackrain90
Thanks! I&#8217;ll be looking forward to reading through everything  haha

Everyone else <3 Best wishes with everything. All of you ladies have a special place in my prayers!


----------



## cscbeth8421

Ivksa- Enjoy Vermont!


----------



## cscbeth8421

SOOO just decided to check and see what my cervix was up to, and i found the opening for the first time ever, so that was cool. I also has like a TINY bit of red discharge on the tip of my finger. Is it bad that i am read to get AF? I just want to start a new cycle and move along.... What have peoples periods been like after a chemical?


----------



## Blackrain90

Mine was quite heavy and painful, and I spotted for another week afterwards. Its not bad, it's good that you are being realistic that this may not be your month, so wanting to move on to the next cycle makes sense.


----------



## cscbeth8421

Thanks black!


----------



## MsRipple

Af just arrived one day early :(. Not unexpected but I still feel pretty bummed.


----------



## Blackrain90

So sorry ripple!! :(


----------



## Angel5000

cscbeth8421 said:


> SOOO just decided to check and see what my cervix was up to, and i found the opening for the first time ever, so that was cool. I also has like a TINY bit of red discharge on the tip of my finger. Is it bad that i am read to get AF? I just want to start a new cycle and move along.... What have peoples periods been like after a chemical?

I get a similar thing (tiny bits of red discharge on finger when checking cervix) about 2-3 days before AF. I really really hope that isn't what is happening. :( But, it is nto bad at all that you are ready for AF so you can move on. It's best to be realistic, even though we really want that +. :hugs: 

This cycle my period's been kind of on the light side. 1 day of bright red spotting (which was weird because my spotting is usually brownish), a day of medium flow, and then yesterday and today were very light for the most part. It will come in spurts for me: really light and then a gush for a short bit and then really light again. The blood itself is kind of odd because it seems more watery than normal. But I was only 1 day late (and since my LP is 11 days, that means I didn't even make it to 14 days), so that might be why mine isn't so heavy.

*Ripple* So sorry AF came! :(


----------



## MsRipple

Thanks ladies. Will confess I saw blood only while cervix checking so maybe just spotting for now. Waiting for af to fully show soon


----------



## cscbeth8421

So sorry ripple. Af is here for me. Confirmed this was a chemical. I just angrily tossed the digi into the trash so i dont have to stare at it! Did you know the new clear blue digi's keep "pregnant" reading for 6mos? Yeah, that had to go. Lol. Just happy to know what is happening. I noticed a tiny bit of red while checking cervix today. Found the opening. Boy my cervix is tilted! Alright ladies! CD1. Lets do this! Totally gonna try to hold out testing till closer to af date!


----------



## MsRipple

Yes Beth could be regular pregnancy spotting. Fingers crossed you get an answer soon


----------



## MsRipple

Ah, so sorry Beth but glad you have an answer. 

My spotting was at bay for a bit but fully progressed to join you on cd 1


----------



## PnutProtector

Thanks ladies. Unfortunately the nausea was just something I ate I guess. AF is here in full force today. ON TO CYCLE 3!! CHAAARRRRGGGEEEE!

@cupcake - ooh Prague! That sounds so fun! FX&#8217;d you get catch that eggy on your anniversary! Wouldn&#8217;t that be a sweet story?

@Ivksa - Have fun on your trip!! 

@beth - :hugs: so sorry! This next cycle is our cycle!

@Ripple - FX&#8217;d it&#8217;s not AF


----------



## Angel5000

:hugs: to everyone who just got AF. :( This has been a hard month. 

I'm so sorry *beth*, I really thought you had a sticky bean. :(


----------



## todmommy4568

I have been talking to my pregnant neighbor for a couple hours hoping her preggo dust will get to me lol and then I see witches across the board....so sad I really thought this was going to be it for pretty much all of you 

So sorry to the ones that got AF :hugs: happy that questions are answered though, limbo is worse than just starting a new cycle for the most part


----------



## Angel5000

I'm so sorry that AF hit so many in the last couple days, but at least we have each other again for the next cycle. :)

*todmommy* I've still got FX for you. Too many of us have seen the witch. I'm banking everything on you now. ;) :p Someone's gotta get a BFP for us this cycle. ;)


----------



## todmommy4568

Oh man, I'm feeling the pressure :haha: Well here is some pee porn, lets keep in mind that I had to mega edit, not that that changes the content but still, and since the neighbor knocked this test sat for two hours before I looked at it. These are all the same IC I just collaged them together. And yes I did do a test in the evening even after beating myself up for testing just this morning :blush::haha:
 



Attached Files:







evening 9dpo.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Blackrain90

So sorry Beth, was really hoping this was your month, but at least you can start fresh this month! 

Todmommy, I feel like I see something on the edits, but since it was past the timeframe I wouldn't trust it just yet. Haha I kept testing twice a day too even when I knew it wouldn't be positive.


----------



## todmommy4568

On the edits and in person it is there. I don't trust it since it was past the time frame but definitely has me curious as it is the right thickness in the right spot and the IC from this morning and other mornings are still stark white BFN although I did have the one test that I thought did this quite a few days back. I wish I would have looked at it in the time frame! Lol but will know soon enough


----------



## Blackrain90

I'll be stalking tomorrow morning!


----------



## cupcake.

Keeping my fingers crossed that you'll get your BFP, todmommy! :dust: totally wish it worked like that, talking to a pregnant woman and having her baby dust rub off haha :rofl: 

And i'm sorry about the chemical, beth :( can totally understand though that you wanted to start a new cycle, and fingers crossed that this month will be more lucky :hugs:

Sucks to hear that we've been all caught by the witch, what a sucky month! Pressure's on you, todmommy :haha: :dust:


----------



## todmommy4568

Lol wishful thinking on the baby dust, she has some good dust. She was told that she probably wouldn't be able to have children, after she had her first one they told her she will absolutely not have any more and two weeks later she found out she was pregnant again! 

Okay so believe it or not I didn't test this morning! Who knows whether or not I will be testing this evening but with my temp staying up there I feel like my chart is possibly going triphasic and the tri charts that were pregnant almost always got their positive test two days after their chart did that so I decided to follow the trend, not waste a test, and hope that I can get a BFP tomorrow! But who are we kidding I will probably test this evening :haha:


----------



## Angel5000

*Todmommy* - I can see the triphasic trend starting!! Hope it stays up there! I'll be anxiously awaiting tomorrow's test! :)


----------



## cscbeth8421

So this cycle, FF has AF to start around Oct 8th. I think FF lengthened my Cycle to 30 days because the chemical pregnancy made my cycle longer. Soooo i will at least try to hold on till 12DPO (whenever that may be). 
Tommy~ Good luck! Cant wait to see your test! Your chart looks awesome!


----------



## PnutProtector

You&#8217;re chart looks wonderful todmommy! I&#8217;m so jealous of it. My chart was nuts last cycle. I&#8217;m hoping this cycle it will be better. My OPKs should be here soon and I&#8217;m excited to try those out and see if I can figure my body out more. 

This is our cycle ladies. We can do this!


----------



## cupcake.

Todsmommy, your chart really does look promising! 
Keeping my fingers crossed :)


----------



## todmommy4568

Yay pnut! Hopefully your chart will look fab this cycle! I think the opk's will help a lot, they made me feel much better about this cycle just knowing what's going on :flower:

Thanks cupcake!

I am so irritable today, and bloated. Is it appropriate to just unbutton your pants at work if no one sees it? :haha: think I will probably cave and test again tonight


----------



## MsRipple

yeah tods mommy your chart looks great. How long is your normal luteal phase? Fingers crossed for our group's first bfp! :) Someone needs one!


----------



## mrscletus

Hello all--- I'm so confused by my body/chart this cycle... 

I am getting neg tests, but no AF, and temp dips... UHG! So frustrating.


----------



## MsRipple

@pnut, so glad you are getting to start a fresh cycle after the confusing last cycle!

Ladies, after one month of charting, I'm so glad I am taking bbts and charting and doing opks! Since I typically have 27-29 day cycles, I always assumed I ovulated on CD 13-15, but apparently not so!


----------



## MsRipple

@mrs cletus, How long is your lp generally? If this is a few days longer than usual, my guess is you will get a positive test soon! Either way an answer should present itself shortly. Fingers crossed for you!

Put today in officially as my CD 1 as yesterday was really more spotting.


----------



## cscbeth8421

Todsmommy - im pretty sure ive been calling you tommy....lmao People were calling me cdc for a while. and being a nurse all i could think of was Center for Disease Control. Funny how your brain interpreters things when you glance quickly at them.


----------



## cscbeth8421

see i still wrote it wrong. lol TODMOMMY


----------



## todmommy4568

@msripple- I'm not really sure how long my normal LP is without anything. I had a normal cycle with iud in but my cycles have been a mess since removal, up until now anyways so not quite sure yet what my "normal" is. I am glad that you are finding charting and what not so helpful! I didn't do opks last cycle and was very spotty with my temping but was guessing I O'd around cd 16 since I have a 32 day cycle and the days I BD'd last cycle I would have completely missed my window! Biology is so wrong sometimes! Who actually ovulated in the dead center of their cycle? Silly 

Mrscletus- 13dpo can still be early to get a BFP, I think within a couple days you will know either way! :flower:

Center for disease control :rofl: I honestly just figured you shortened it for convenience :haha: doesn't bother me one bit, I know for me as the thread has progressed I cut things more and more blackrain is just black or rain now and my phone doesn't like csc no matter how many times I type it so you became Beth for a while lol as long as we all know who ppl are talking to its all good


----------



## todmommy4568

I HATE holding to pee!!! I have been holding for an hour and fifteen minutes now, which is fine I don't feel the need to pee yet but I am SO thirsty! *pity party over*


----------



## Blackrain90

Lol! I don't drink enough liquids so holding is never an issue for me. Can't wait to see the result!


----------



## Angel5000

*mrscletus* Your dips don't look bad, they never go to the cover line and come back up again.

*Ripple* Isn't it amazing what we can learn about our bodies?! I'm so glad I do temps and bbts!

*todmommy* Yeah, I always find myself SO THIRSTY when I have to hold. During the school year when I'm working I never drink enough so it's easy, but during the summer or school holidays I drink so much water it's so hard!


----------



## PnutProtector

@mrscletus - I agree with Angel. Your temps have stayed well above cover line, so give it a few more days and and test again!

@Ripple - Ooohhhh haha! My bad. Only one day off, but we&#8217;re all so close together anyways.

@todmommy - thanks! I&#8217;m feeling so much better already about this new cycle. My OPKs should be here either late this week or early next week. Just in time too!


----------



## todmommy4568

So over the testing! :nope: It has been easy before this because I expected to see BFN's but tonight it was frustrating.
 



Attached Files:







10dpo evening.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## todmommy4568

In other news though, oddly dark OPK going on :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







ry=400.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Blackrain90

10 days is still pretty early, but it's still tough to see. Hopefully tomorrow brings happier news!


----------



## todmommy4568

If I am being honest...and bat sh*t crazy :blush: I can see a line when I edit on phone and I did take the picture between the 3 and 5 minute mark. But lets get real I can see anything, it is rare for me to say I don't see anything on a test :haha: it has happened though


----------



## cscbeth8421

Todmommy- ughhhhh i know your pain! It is still early at 10dpo. Give it another 2 days and test again. Im sorry. It sucks. :(


----------



## PnutProtector

So sorry :hugs: Give it a few more days! :dust:


----------



## Angel5000

*todmommy* 10DPO is still early. You've got time. And your chart looks lovely, and your temps are still nice and high. Hopefully you'll get a beautiful BFP around 12-13 DPO.


----------



## todmommy4568

Thanks ladies! I will test again tomorrow morning because I am a glutten for punishment, just seem to be having some pity parties today. Then I don't know if I will test after that until Monday! I am more than likely going to see my parents for the weekend and just catch a break and I feel weird taking hpt's when I am there (not that I haven't done it :haha: ) and I surely can't leave them out to obsess over which is no fun haha


----------



## cupcake.

Todmommy, sorry about the BFN, but the others are right, 10DPO is still early so you're definitely not out yet! :hugs:

As for me, CD5 and I'm pretty sure my period is finished already (though i might be going to have some spotting throughout the day i think). 
I'm probably going to start taking OPKs around CD12 so a bit of time until then :)


----------



## todmommy4568

Oh my lanta! I don't know if you ladies will be able to see it or not but I got a super faint line this morning in the time frame! Sent OH a pic and he can see it :dance: It looks like the way after the time limit lines I have been getting
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Blackrain90

I see something on the darker one!


----------



## todmommy4568

Yay! Really hope this is not a test playing tricks on me! I am going to go get some proper tests later today and try to not take them until tomorrow morning lol


----------



## todmommy4568

This picture is better, I think anyways :haha: I just put a filter on it and changed the lighting.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Blackrain90

Yup that one is clearer. Fingers crossed this is it for you!!


----------



## mrscletus

I usually see nothing on tests but I see a very faint line on the darker pic. Fingers crossed for you. 

AFM- I'm out of Wondfo's- and I am too cheap to use a FRER. However I am now 14dpo (my longest LP since we started TTC) Feeling no AF type symptoms. So my everything is crossed and hoping that I can hold out until Monday to test.


----------



## PnutProtector

I see something on the darker one! SO excited for you todmommy! :dance:

Ripple- have you tried the dollar store? They have HPTs for only a $1. That held me over until AF came and now I've got some ICs coming in the mail.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well :af: has goe so :sex: last night and we are again tonight doing it 2 days in a row then miss a day hope this is my cycle this time fx for us all congrats to them who have a :bfp: and well done to them who have ovulated now get to :sex: and sorry to them who :af: has got fx next cycle for you xx


----------



## cupcake.

todmommy4568 said:


> This picture is better, I think anyways :haha: I just put a filter on it and changed the lighting.

Definitely see something! Hope this is the start of your BFP :happydance:


----------



## Angel5000

todmommy4568 said:


> This picture is better, I think anyways :haha: I just put a filter on it and changed the lighting.

I can definitely see something on that one!!!


----------



## todmommy4568

So I took a FRER tonight because we all know how weak I am and :bfp: !! I didn't even have to edit this picture with filters and all kinds of other stuff to make it readable! :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 18


----------



## cscbeth8421

Congrats todmommy!!! Fingers crossed its a sticky bean!!


----------



## Angel5000

Congrats Todmommy!!!


----------



## MsRipple

yeah todsmommy!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Blackrain90

Yay!!!! My husband is laughing at me because I am all giddy haha, but this is so exciting! Fxd you have a sticky little one!


----------



## todmommy4568

Lol I totally understand blackrain. When I would get on the boards and see possible positives I would get so happy for you guys, and then when everyone seemed to get AF within a couple days of each other I moped around for about a couple hours :haha: Although daily we imbed ourselves in each others lives, knowing intimate details lol so I think it is normal to feel invested in other peoples journeys. Now I'm rambling...haha


----------



## cupcake.

Yaaaay, Congrats Todmommy! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Blackrain90

Lol ttc is a team effort :p


----------



## todmommy4568

Absolutely! So how is everyone doing??


----------



## Angel5000

CD7 and my cervix is high and so soft it's almost disappeared! Wth. Lol. I don't have EWcm just yet but I'm not as dry as I usually am this early in the cycle. Hoping for an early O. :) maybe.


----------



## Blackrain90

Caved and did an ovulation test today haha. Considering I ovulated CD17 last cycle I know I'm super early, but just wanted to see if there was a line at all. It's funny, most people burn through the cheapies and save the First Reponse for when they are ovulating, but last time I had a super dark line on wondfo and barely existent line on FR. So I'm using what is left of my FR now lol. But I'm running lowish on the cheapies too so gonna hold off testing now until I'm realistically close to O.

You never realize how much your world revolves around TTC until you get your period and are waiting to ovulate. Its like I don't know what to do with myself anymore if I'm not on B&B or googling TWW symptoms haha!

How are you feeling Todmommy?


----------



## Blackrain90

You and me both Angel!


----------



## todmommy4568

Fx'd for an early O angel, that would be great!

Blackrain I completely agree on the FR when my IC's were positive my FR were still light, stupid things! Also I am always on BnB lol, was constantly examining every twinge :haha:

I am doing good, still have the dull ache feeling in my lower abdomen which is making me feel reassured actually because I feel like things are happening. My taste is once again gone which I am taking as a good sign that hormones are increasing! With DS it was like I lost all taste, I constantly ate spicy stuff just so I could taste something. Went to my favorite restaurant today with my parents and didn't enjoy it because it was just too bland so happy and sad about that :haha: I did another FR this morning and the line was the same if not a titch lighter than yesterday but I am trying to remind myself that I didn't drink much yesterday and did a long hold, then last night I drank a big Gatorade before bed and didn't go to sleep until 2 and tested around 7:30 so not really anything to get worried about I don't think, will test again on Monday I think.

I told my parents, it was amazing! Haha my mom cried, my dads wife got very excited, and my dad in normal fashion goes "how do you know? Doesn't it take longer to figure that out?" And then looked at my son and goes what do you know, you're going to have a....something :haha:


----------



## Blackrain90

Dull ache is definitely one I remember through all of first tri so that's a good sign. Glad your family was so happy (your dad sounds like mine haha)


----------



## Angel5000

*Todmommy* wow! My parents will probably act very similarly. Lol. I can't wait until I give tell them this kind of news.


----------



## cscbeth8421

Todmommy-congrat congrats again! So exciting! 

How is everyone else doing? Its been ao quiet on here i can tell everyone is so early in their cycles and NOTHING is happening. No one is peeing on anything, or symptom spotting or bding. Lol. 
Ive got nothing to report either. Cervix is still low soft and open. Af finished yesterday and was surprisingly light all three days, though google says that is not uncommon. Will email my midwife this week to let her know i wont be getting bloodwork done. Next time i get a bfp, ill wait till im 6 weeks before hetting bloodwork done. And again, my goal is to wait till the day af is due to test!


----------



## Angel5000

Doing okay. You're right, *cscbeth*, it's that "early cycle quiet". LoL :haha: My AF was really pretty light too. It actually lasted a day longer than it usually does, but it was really light for most of it. I thought it was weird too, but I found the same thing on "Doctor Google" :) 

My Cervix only dropped for a day or two during AF because during my last day of spotting, and ever since AF ended my cervix has been high and very soft. 

We started the BD last night. With my cervix being so high and soft (Which is incredibly odd this early in cycle), I'm thinking I Might end up with an early O. I am going to try VERY hard to follow SMEP this month. Normally I don't make it because we get worn out (and after work, who am I kidding, we are both exhausted), and I don't have a high libido so I end up forcing myself and that is hard to do.


----------



## cscbeth8421

This is my nap time chore today. Worst.idea.ever. If we didnt have a dog that sheds, i wouldnt be doing this! Gah!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## todmommy4568

Beth that looks horrible lol I would be regretting that decision haha. 

Angel SMEP sounds like a wonderful idea! Just remember it is only one month while you are forcing yourself. :flower:

I can't wait for you guys to start peeing on stuff and having things going on! :haha: I hope you guys don't mind me sticking around, I am not ready to pop over to first tri yet and even when I am I don't want to leave you guys :hugs: haha


----------



## Angel5000

Don't mind you staying around at all *todmommy*!!! I want to hear all the details about your lovely pregnancy! :) Plus, who else is going to egg us on to test when it is way too early? :haha:

I started to get EWcm today. At first i thought it was just left over from BD last night, because that happens, but it's definitely EWcm. I have finally started to be able to tell the difference. :haha: I think it could also be from the Evening Primrose Oil but I've only been back on it for a day, and it doesn't usually work that fast for me. So it feels like definitely a chance of early O?! 

Going to do OPK today and see how close I am. I typically do the "slow build" thing so we'll see how much of a line I get. 

If I get an early O then SMEP will be really easy this month


----------



## Angel5000

Ok ladies, today is CD8. I took an OPK on a whim after my workout. I had about a 2 hour hold since my last bathroom visit, but I also drank about 20oz of water during my work out. It's clearly a negative OPK, but it's using very diluted urine. I'm just surprised at how dark it is based on the "sample" I used and the fact that it is SO early in my cycle (O is usually around CD16). 

I'm going to test again this afternoon, after a legitimate hold, but I think it looks like I'm definitely gearing up to O (hopefully soon).

PS: It looks darker in person. lol
 



Attached Files:







OPKcd8.jpg
File size: 9.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## todmommy4568

:rofl: You've got a point there angel, I need to be the cheerleader for unnecessary testing! I am hoping you O early, that would be exciting! That OPK definitely looks dark for CD8 and drinking decent amount of water


----------



## Blackrain90

Sitting in my car outside the gym procrastinating because...well working out sucks haha!

yes Todmommy please stick around!!!!

And Angel holy that is dark for this early! Yippee!


----------



## Blackrain90

Anyone on vitex notice wicked acne? I have bad acne allll over my neck, shoulders and chest that I haven't had since I was 16! Has been the past 4 weeks or so.


----------



## todmommy4568

I was on vitex but I imagine a much smaller dose, I always struggle with some acne on my chin but I did notice on those pills I had more in odd places that I don't normally get it.

I'm not really cramping like I have been the last couple days and it has me worried. Lol I see all these posts about ladies worried about cramping and here I am wanting mine to stay, I did have a tiny bit today but not near as much as I have. I am very anxious to test tomorrow morning and see a darker line, feeling optimistic haha. And this time I am not going to drink a bunch before bed, going to stop at 8 I think.


----------



## Angel5000

I did a second OPK this afternoon after a 3.5 hr hold, and no liquid. It was about the same darkness as the previous one. Still, pretty dark for CD8. Showed DH today and he was surprised at how dark it was, of course he didn't realize it has to be the same darkness as the control, but still he understands that it means O will be coming up soon. His response: "So now we start having sex every other day, right?" I feel like I needed to hand him an award or a ribbon or something. ;)

blackrain - I had a similar procrastination today, avoiding working out. I finally made myself do it though. After all, according to my doctor, a healthy body = healthier chance of BFP. Although, I'd like to point out all the unhealthy people I know who had no problems getting pregnant (most by accident) makes me wonder how true that statement really is. :haha:

As for Vitex acne....now that you mention it, yeah I do have more acne problems. I have noticed the last couple months I've had a little more acne than normal, though I always have some (especially stressful times), especially on my chin and shoulders - both are odd places for me. Usually I have issues around my upper lip and hairline/temples. Plus, (TMI!) I sometimes get body acne on my butt area and it got worse after the first month of vitex. It's better now. But I'm still having some minor acne with chin. I didn't think about it really until you mentioned it


----------



## Blackrain90

To be honest, I wouldn't have made the connection, except when I was originally researching it, I remember someone saying theirs got worse but I figured it was a coincidence. Apparently not lol


----------



## Blackrain90

P.S. I am looking forward to seeing your pregnancy/ovulation tests ladies! I won't be doing O tests until end of CD10 so need my fix haha!


----------



## cupcake.

Good morning :) 

OH and i were going to start BD yesterday, but i felt so sick last night that i ended up going to bed at like 8:30pm.. usually after AF I have no CM to speak of for at least a couple days, but i am actually already having wet/creamy CM, so I'm thinking I might O a bit earlier as well. Hoping it won't be too early though, because we won't be able to BD today as well. But, starting tomorrow i think we'll do two days in a row, miss a day, two days again, abd so forth until O is confirmed. 
Can't wait to get back into the groove and if we manage to stick to the plan as much as possible i think we'll have a great chance of catching this month :)


----------



## todmommy4568

Test from this morning isn't looking good ladies. I am preparing for the possibility that this short lived pregnancy is over but still keeping a glimmer of hope.


----------



## todmommy4568

Okay my denial is now gone...shed some tears, told my parents and now I just want my period to show so that we can get on with September


----------



## cupcake.

No, todmommy.. i am so sorry to hear that! :( :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## todmommy4568

Thanks cupcake. The only hope I am holding on to is that the test line wasn't even in the right spot and didn't want to show up right away like all the dye passed over with absolutely nothing on the test and then the test line showed up like 30 seconds later so the whole thing was weird but that isn't much to hold on too in my opinion


----------



## Blackrain90

:( I am so sorry Todmommy!!


----------



## cscbeth8421

Todmommy! Nooooooo Have you checked cervical position? 

Maybe we should start a new group. :(


----------



## lvksa

Hi ladies. I'm in the US now and happy to be back to see what's going on with you all.


----------



## cscbeth8421

Ivksa- how is VT?


----------



## todmommy4568

cscbeth8421 said:


> Todmommy! Nooooooo Have you checked cervical position?
> 
> Maybe we should start a new group. :(

I just checked it. Still can't reach it and still a ton of creamy cm :shrug: this is so frustrating!


----------



## Blackrain90

If the line was in the wrong spot I would do another test.


----------



## cupcake.

Blackrain90 said:


> If the line was in the wrong spot I would do another test.

this! 
I imagine it must be torture to not know for sure. I would definitely take another test, to eliminate all the guessing and uncertainty. I'm definitely keeping my fingers crossed that it was just the test


----------



## todmommy4568

Took an IC and a FR digi...vvv faint line on the IC and a no on the digi so pretty sure it wasn't a fluke. Guess I am back to temping tomorrow


----------



## cscbeth8421

I am so so sorry todsmommy. Seriously, how many chemical pregnancies last cycle? Like 3?


----------



## todmommy4568

Right Beth?! This is crazy stupid!

I seriously should have waited until later this evening to re test now I am supposed to be in class at 2 giving a presentation and I am just sitting in my car crying....ugh


----------



## cscbeth8421

Im so sorry. Such a cruel joke our bodies play.


----------



## todmommy4568

I'm not so bummed out anymore, I'm trying to not give myself any false hope but I am going to operate under the assumption that I am preggo until AF shows up.

My body is having a hard time convincing me that I am not preg. The achiness hasn't gone away and now I am getting sciatica on the left side which I am assuming would only be possible because DS tilted my pelvis on his way out, either way not impressed if this is still going on and I am not preggo. And the chronic dry mouth has not gone away at all. Shouldn't all these symptoms be gone if my HCG has fallen to undetectable amounts?? A friend asked me well aren't you drinking a lot more and said yea constantly because of the dry mouth but I try to hold it before testing and she pointed out that either way I am still drinking a ton so even a hold is going to be more diluted. She said with her daughter her tests went from positive to negative like that for a while :shrug:

Probably grasping at straws but I'm going to go with it :haha: 

Sorry about the long post ladies just needed to get that out.


----------



## MsRipple

Sh.t todsmommy. Can you make an appt with your doctor to check blood levels?


----------



## todmommy4568

I could try. I don't know whether they will see me or just think I'm a crazy TTCer :haha:


----------



## Angel5000

*todmommy* NO no no no no no! I am really really hoping that you are right in your last post and that maybe it's just diluted! Maybe you should temp in the AM? If the HCG was actually going away your temps would be dropping down to coverline, right? 

I'm going to keep holding out hope for you.


----------



## todmommy4568

Okay so not sure how many line eyes we have in here lol angel isn't allowed to comment unless she sees something :rofl: just kidding! Anyways the picture seems about impossible to see and can't get a better picture but just took this test on literally no hold, had peed 15 min before. Wtf!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Blackrain90

I feel like I see something, was it pretty visible in person?


----------



## Blackrain90

And I second the temping suggestion!


----------



## todmommy4568

I could see it in person. I am planning on taking temp tomorrow morning. What a sh*t show!


----------



## PnutProtector

I&#8217;m just gonna put this out there, cause we&#8217;re all thinking it. 

NO ONE CAN LEAVE THIS THREAD EVERRRRR! Unless of course we all migrate over to a new thread. 

Ok now that&#8217;s done, How has everyone been?? I&#8217;ve been so busy the last few days I haven&#8217;t been able to check in. 

I&#8217;m so sorry your body isn&#8217;t cooperating todmommy. But you aren&#8217;t out until AF shows, and FX she doesn&#8217;t :dust:


AFM, not much to report other than a light AF. She&#8217;s finally gone today though and we&#8217;ll get started BDing tomorrow. I&#8217;m hoping my OPKs arrive tomorrow too.


----------



## Blackrain90

Haha Pnut you are so right!!!


----------



## todmommy4568

Agreed pnut! 

AF showed up this morning, can't say I am surprised. I'm glad it came early enough that I can still try for one more cycle.


----------



## cscbeth8421

So sorry TodMommy. But i truly know how your feeling. Being in limbo sucks and just wanting to get a dark BFP or start AF is a torturous position to be in. Glad you at least have your answer, even if it is a sucky one. Good luck to you this cycle! Back at square 1.


----------



## todmommy4568

Thanks Beth! Maybe we can all get our BFP this cycle and move to first tri together :haha:


----------



## Blackrain90

Oh gosh Todmommy I am so sorry, I was really hoping that wouldn't happen :( But yes at least you know now and can start trying again this cycle.


----------



## cscbeth8421

we need to change something...anyone think we should change the name of the group? Black- is that even possible? We need some new fresh ju-ju!


----------



## todmommy4568

I wouldn't be opposed to changing the name of the group, it must be possible as ppl update their thread titles. It has after all became more than an August cycle thread. Any suggestions? Would you be okay with that black?


----------



## cupcake.

So sorry todmommy, but i agree, at least out of the limbo.. definitely hoping that this will be all of our month, how great would it be if we could all move over to first tri at the same time haha maybe we'll get a couple babies with the same due date even :)


----------



## todmommy4568

That would be great cupcake! 

Okay this is the last I am going to say about it lol but I was thinking about the last couple days and every time I tried to picture a baby in the backseat with DS I couldn't picture it like something just felt like it wasn't going to happen and become real. I was being optimistic because it was really the only thing I could do, did you ladies feel that way?


----------



## Blackrain90

I am totally up for changing the name- how about October Sticky Beans (or something to that effect)?

That totally makes sense todmommy; it's hard to believe it's real when the tests aren't getting darker, and sometimes intuition knows best.


----------



## cscbeth8421

That name change sounds good to me.
I also just remembered when i got pregnant with my son, i used mucinex during my fertile window. I will be doing that again this time! CD 12-18. Worth a try.


----------



## todmommy4568

So sick! I had cramps bad this morning now the cramps have gone and there is hardly any blood on the tampons and instead both of my hips hurt and I am puking.....not amused


----------



## MsRipple

I'm so sorry todsmommy :(

Given the limited blood any signs this is not Aunt Flo (temps etc)?


----------



## todmommy4568

I am trying to not get optimistic but slightly wondering the same thing. My temp this morning was 97, my cover line was 97.1. Haven't had anything tampon etc in for almost four hours now and no blood even on my underwear, have wiped periodically to make sure and absolutely zero. I thought I read somewhere though that in miscarriages you can get one big gush and than not any more for 24 hours or so so who knows.


----------



## MsRipple

@todsmommy - be vigilant for better (sticky bean!) or worse (ectopic since you mentioned hip pain). Fingers crossed for you. Is a dr visit possible?


----------



## todmommy4568

I am thinking that it is just going to be a weird period for me this cycle. If things don't stop hurting though I will make a doc appointment for sure.


----------



## Angel5000

I agree *Pnut*! No one leaves! 

*todmommy* I'm so sorry. :( :hugs: But at least you get another chance to try! This is our last cycle before a break too. 

When I first started bleeding I had a lot of blood, then nothing for awhile, and then AF started. 

*Blackrain* I like the name October Sticky Beans. :) I think changing the name might be good.


----------



## Blackrain90

Finally figured out how to change the thread name haha.

Todmommy definitely keep an eye on that hip pain and vomiting as those can be indicators for ectopic. Hopefully it is just a weird period though.


----------



## todmommy4568

It just seems weird that it would be in my hips and both hips, I thought it was supposed to be one sided pain? :shrug:

Was surprised right away when I saw an October thread in my subscribed but I like it!


----------



## Blackrain90

Oh that is true too. I was just googling it and it also sounds like you would still be getting positive tests if it was ectopic so that's likely not it.


----------



## PnutProtector

So sorry todmommy :hugs: I hope you start feeling better and that its just a weird AF and not something more serious. 

I'm loving the new thread name!! 

I'm feeling more optimistic this cycle. I even got some EPO to try and see if I can get a better CM going on down there. OPKs didn't show up today, but FX for tomorrow. I'm so anxious to POAS already!!


----------



## cupcake.

Love the new name! :D

I've started POASing haha i'm getting barely there lines on my OPKs, but that's no wonder, they're 25mIU and even just before O i never got a true positive. But i like that better than having 10mIU tests and constantly trying to guess wether the line is darker or not since at 10mIU even the negatives are probably going to be quite dark. 

But i don't want to miss O, so i will keep testing haha even though O is probably still 4-6 days away


----------



## todmommy4568

I call that restraint cupcake! I started with opks consistently on cd6 last cycle and didn't get a positive until the night of cd 18 :haha:

Fx that your OPKs come today pnut!


----------



## cscbeth8421

i am liking the new name! 
Todmommy, i had a weird AF after my chemical this month too. It was super light for 3 days. I'm sorry you are having pain and throwing up. That is terrible! Hope you feel better!

We are going away for a long weekend on Friday back to the beach for a do-over vacation from when my son was sick with 104 fevers. We rented an apt right across from the beach, should be in the high 70's, so it should be a nice cool beach vacation. Lots of walking and playing in the sand and outlet shopping! :) I will be starting the mucinex Friday and opk's this weekend. Thinking i will O mid week next week. This cycle is going fast, probably because i have this weekend to look forward to!


----------



## Laubull

Can I join? I'll be testing about 17th October. Fingers crossed for a sticky bean for all


----------



## todmommy4568

Yay Beth! So happy that you get a redo on your vacay, that sounds so relaxing! 

Welcome laubull! :wave:

I am feeling better today seems like I was sick for a little while last night and then it all lightened up. Today I feel normal as a button! Still coping with the thought of trying again, how did you ladies wrap your head around it after chemical? I just feel like I don't want anything to do with OH or TTC right now. In the morning right when I wake up and temp my mind is in ttc mode and I am ready but as the day goes on I start to think differently. I'm thinking this month I will try for sure but if he happens to be out of town over O or something I don't think I will be overly upset.

PS I love how supportive our thread is, made me feel so much better last night :cloud9:


----------



## cscbeth8421

Todmommy, It's all still so fresh and new and recent. You're so early on in your cycle. As the days go on, and you get closer to O, maybe you will start to feel more motivated and ready to try again.
For me, personally wrapping my head around it, I've had 2 miscarriages, so even when i do get a bfp, i never get excited, per se. It's terrible that MC's /losses take the excitement out of it for you. So having a chemical, was no big shocker for me. It's like when i get a BFP, in my mind, i am prepared to loose it from the beginning. It's a terrible way to feel. ugh... It will get better. you WILL go on to have another healthy happy baby soon! :hugs:


----------



## Angel5000

Welcome *Laubull*!!

*todmommy* I had a hard time wrapping my head around the chemical, even though I only had faint BFP for a day or two and then AF came. I wasn't expecting AF because I didn't get the blood in CM and blood at cervix like I usually do at about 2 days before AF, so I thought I was safe. :( I thought I'd "get over it" pretty easily because it wasn't that far along but it's still hard. :hugs: You really have to just decide what is good for you, and where you are emotionally. Since i know this is my last cycle to try before I have to take a break for a few months, I am pushing through. But I don't know if I would be as gung-ho if that wasn't the case. You do have time though before O again. As the days go on it is getting easier for me, maybe it will for you. 

Have you considered checking out the loss forums? It might be a good place to go. I was able to get a little support over there. Of course, to be honest, I felt like I Got better support/sympathy/understanding in our little group, but that's because you ladies have been with me through the cycle and basically we all went through it together. We are very invested in each other I Think. I like this thread a lot for that. :hugs: 


*cscbeth* I can't imagine 2 miscarriages + chemical. I mean, the chemical was hard enough. :( :hugs: Wow, what we women go through for a baby.


----------



## todmommy4568

Beth I can't even imagine :hugs:

Angel that is kind of where I am at. If this wasn't the last cycle before taking a break I am sure I would be taking this month off but since it is I am leaning toward pushing through it. Just looked at the calender and my probable O time is on a weekend so OH will be home and my son will be with his dad so it looks like the universe is saying get er done :haha: 

Does O generally stay in the same range after chemical? I decided not to take any supplements this month since it seems my cycles have worked themselves out and now that it is in normal range I don't want the supplements to mess with it so I guess we will see!


----------



## Blackrain90

To be honest I didn't realize I had a chemical until about 2 weeks after, so it was a bit easier to accept since I hadn't known I was pregnant at all. It is definitely so hard, but hopefully things work out for this month and you start to feel a bit better.

The month after mine I ovulated later than normal (just based on temps though) but I also bled for two weeks straight instead of normal AF so that's likely why. Fx'd that this cycle stays on track for you this month! :hug:

Welcome Laubull! Hopefully this month you get a sticky bean, I am so sorry to see you had an ectopic. The ladies in this thread are very supportive so feel free to share anything (TMI is not a thing here haha)


----------



## Blackrain90

Quiet on here today ladies!

My opk today was a little darker than CD10 last cycle so hoping I may O a day or two earlier.


----------



## todmommy4568

I was thinking the same thing black, very quiet!

I hope you O early that would be awesome! I got mad and trashed all pregnancy tests, pictures of pregnancy tests, opk's, pics of opks, and that beautiful piece of paper that I took the time to glue my opks to :haha: none of it has actually made it to the trash yet but think I will just leave it but yea no comparing for me lol


----------



## PnutProtector

Welocome laubull! Blackrain is right about TMI not being a thing here. We truly want every detail to we can symptom spot with you! 

Oh Beth :hugs: I can't imagine what you've been through. I had an MMC 9 years ago, but I didn't even realize I was PG at the time. With my irregular cycles and being so busy I didn't notice. I had zero symptoms. I feel worse about it now than I did at the time. Probably because I was so young and definitely NOT ready or capable of caring for a baby. But now, I get sad about it sometimes. So I can't really say I've been there. I wasn't trying, and it's so emotionally different now that I am. 

My OPKs arrived today!! And I totally POAS. Stark white OPK, but I expected that. Haha! I don't know when I O yet, so I'm just gonna start now and see what happens. I'll upload pics once I start to get lines.


----------



## Angel5000

*todmommy* I don't know, I've heard a lot of things. Some people say O comes earlier, some say later, some say right on time. 

AFM, I thought I was going to maybe O early because of my Cervix early on (and pretty dark OPKs for early in my cycle) but it looks like my OPKs aren't getting any darker, and I still don't have any EWcm (but I think I'm getting close to getting some) so I think I'll probably O on normal schedule. I am still taking Vitex and B6 this cycle. I don't want to stop supplements on my last cycle trying. I can't afford a long cycle - if I don't O in September, I'll be pushing my due date late enough that I'd miss the first month of school. :/ 

We have to be at my parents this weekend, bc we have to spend the whole weekend cleaning out DH's grandparents estate (luckily my parents live near his), and so if I O on schedule (Tues/Wed of next week) then I'll be at my parents during fertile window. Makes for awkward BD but I'll find a way to get it done! LoL


----------



## cupcake.

Good morning ladies :) 
I know it's a bit quiet in here atm haha probably cause we're all just waiting to ovulate.
My OPKs are still super faint, even with fmu haha but that's ok, still only CD11 
I'm thinking O will probably be between monday and wednesday :) and if we keep up the BDing i think we'll have a great chance. I'm pretty optimistic this month :)


----------



## todmommy4568

Yay for good feelings cupcake! That's always a great thing!

Angel I definitely get what you are saying about not being able to have a long cycle hopefully you O soon. For me the supplements only pushed O up to where it is supposed to be so if it stays there I will be okay. I don't start my internship until the end of August so I would still have two months to stay home. When does the school year start for you?


----------



## Angel5000

So, because of my temp rises, and because my cervix has been High and Soft, FF has determined that I am 3DPO. I Don't know that I buy it though. I haven't really had any EWcm, just the start of what might be a mix of EWcm and Sticky. Odd. :/ If I did O, we at least got in a couple days of BD. But I don't think I did, I haven't been getting +OPKs and I usually get a pretty good OPK. It's only dotted CH because of that. Blah. 

We'll see how it goes. I think the rise I'm getting is a "pre-O rise" which I sometimes get, but FF is very confused with everything else going on. 

*todmommy* Students return the first day after labor day usually. Teachers go back around Aug25th or so for some training. As long as my due date is sometime in June I'd still get 2 months before I had to go back to work and put little one in childcare.


----------



## AngelOb

Morning everyone! AF got me today so I'm on to October. Testing on the 16th. Seems so far away. Going to try and not test early this month since I had shadows making me hopeful. We'll see


----------



## cscbeth8421

Morning ladies! CD 9. Just had some EWCM which is very early for me! I was going to wait till tomorrow to start opk's, but i think ill start tonight! Ill also start the mucinex tonight too. Perhaps the chemical pregnancy will cause me to O early this month? Wouldn't that be nice ;)


----------



## Blackrain90

Angel5000, I was stalking your chart yesterday and was wondering if that was gonna happen. That would be weird to O without any positive OPK, especially that early.

Welcome AngelOb! I will be trying to hold off testing this month too, will see how that goes haha.


----------



## Blackrain90

Hopefully you O early csc!


----------



## cscbeth8421

Last cycle i didnt get EWCM till CD14.  We are on a beach vacation this weekend, so looking forward to it! Made sure to rent a beach apartment with TWO bedrooms so the little guy gets his own! ;)


----------



## Angel5000

*blackrain* I was wondering if I would O early because of the CP. But I don't know if I actually did. My temps over the next couple days will tell. 

Today's temp is really not accurate. My dog woke me up at 3:30am wheezing pretty bad. I called her up to the bed, and was petting her to calm her down. About 3:45 I temped because I knew I wouldn't get any good sleep before the alarm went off at 5. The temp was 96.75. At 5am I temped again and the temp was 97.33 (but I think I only dozed for maybe 20-30 minutes between 3:45 and 5). I put in the 97.33 originally which is how I got the dotted CH, but I just did a temp adjuster, which made the temp 97.05. If I put THAT in, the CH go away. Soooo I'm going to use the 97.05 number for now, and see what tomorrow's temp is. I may end up disregarding today's temp.

With the 97.05 number, it looks like I've got a big drop, which usually means my O is coming up. I'm thinking I'll O in the next few days, maybe this weekend.


----------



## cscbeth8421

I googled ovulation after chemical pregnancy, and everything i read from people posting was that O usually stays around the same, sometimes a few days later. Which for me, seems to be the opposite. I'm having fertile signs much earlier. EWCM at CD9. Looking through 22 cycles tracked in FF, the earliest i have ever gotten EWCM was CD11 and that was just this past july. Though according to my FF, the earliest i have ever ovulate is CD15. 

Who the hell knows :shrug:


----------



## cscbeth8421

Well seems my ewcm was just my body doing what its supposed to. Still days away from ovulation. Began taking mucinex tonight.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Angel5000

my OPK looks a lot like yours *cscbeth*.


----------



## Angel5000

My body is confusing the heck out of me. I just checked my cervix and it is high and VERY soft and my CM is creamy/lotiony, and there's was a LOT of it. As odd as this is, there was a small amount of it that was also EW consistency but still cream/lotion look. I don't think I have ever really had creamy before O (especially not this amount!) and I don't usually have a lot of creamy O like this. 

So let me lay it all out: 

Ever since chemical my cervix has been high and soft, it never dropped at all that I can tell (unless it went low the couple days of heavier bleeding duringAF because I only checked during the last couple days when I was spotting). 

My OPKs are negative. They aren't getting any darker or lighter since as early as 5DPO. I usually show a progressively darker OPKs. I had several days where I marked my CM as sticky but I wasn't sure because I checked and it seemed really watery, but it was like there was some sticky there and since the OPK was negative and I don't usually ever get watery CM, it was logical to assume it was sticky cm. 

My temps were flat for several days then rose for 2 days, today's temp isn't even remotely reliable (the one in my FF is based on 3:30am with adjustment, because my 5am temp is high and inaccurate). FF was going to give me CH and call me 3DPO if today's 5am temp had been accurate. 

.... is it actually possible I did O a few days ago ? Because if I was still going to O on time (approximately Monday), I should have EWcm about now (that's what usually happens), but certainly not creamy. 

And, should I stop taking the EPO just in case?


----------



## cupcake.

Angel, that does seem confusing.. sorry i can't be of much help :hugs: 

I'm a bit confused as well.. in the beginning of my cycle my temps were really steady, now it's jumping up and down and i don't know why.. 
OPKs are still negative, looking about the same as yours, beth. 

Ah well just gotta wait and see :)


----------



## cscbeth8421

Angel, i think i would just assume you will O around the same time you usually do. Is there any reason to not take the epo for a few more days? I dont think you have ovulated yet. Maybe youll have ovulation dip? 
My temp jumped today as well, weird. Though i know i didnt O because i took opk last night. Headed to the beach in a couple hrs after breakfast! Cant wait!


----------



## MsRipple

@angel. I had some ewcm mixed in last month and I thought I had o ed early but it turned to be a week before o!


----------



## MsRipple

Cd 9 for me. Expecting to o cd 15 to 19. Wish I could tell when. Luckily my work schedule flexible so I will try to rush home (currently work in a city 3 hours from dh so it's complicated if I ovulate on the earlier side

Took my first ppl of the cycle today and def negative!


----------



## todmommy4568

@angel that is very confusing! I am thinking you probably haven't O'd, there is an obvious temp rise but it's not super high. My cervix came down the second day of bleeding and was high again by yesterday so maybe it's just a weird chemical fluke. :hugs: I hope you get your answer soon

@beth enjoy your vacation!!

@ripple good luck catching that egg, hopefully it comes at a convenient time!

AFM not sure when to start taking opks, I am thinking maybe cd 8 just to cover bases even though I don't normally O until between cd 18-20. On second thought maybe I will just count out how many opks I have left and time it to use them up since this is our last month :haha: I think my bleeding has ended, it seemed heavy yesterday but didn't wear anything to bed and had nothing on the toilet paper this morning so it should be the end....I am thinking I am prepared to try, now I just need an eggy to fertilize!!


----------



## Angel5000

Thanks for the advice everyone! Today's temp was 97.45, which actually would be in line with what to expect if I did O as FF was predicting (coverline at 97.3 ish). It is not abnormal for me to have a cover line around 97.3, my temps are really low. However, I'm still not even remotely convinced I O'd. Meant to BD last night, trying to keep to SMEP but I was exhausted after a full day of training and then coming home to do grading and lesson plans, and so by the time we went to bed I Could barely keep my eyes open. Not exactly conducive to BD. 

This morning, cervix is so high I can't reach it. It's often higher in the morning, so will check this afternoon and see what it is up to. :haha: Tonight we are driving to our hometown (3 hrs) to spend the weekend working on DH's grandparents estate. We have to get it cleared out by the first of the month and we have a LOT to do. Staying at my parents house so getting in BD this weekend will be tricky. Going to try anyway just in case I do still O on time. 

*cscbeth* They say to stop EPO at Ovulation because it can cause MC. I don't know if it would have a huge effect or not, which is why I'm not sure. Have fun at the beach! We'll be "at the beach" too, just not actually AT a beach. lol. 

*todmommy* Good luck! I hope we both get our BFP this month!!


----------



## Blackrain90

Hey ladies! Been the day from hell so have been super busy but have been trying to stalk! 

My opk's seem a bit darker than they were this time last cycle, thinking I may O a day early...otherwise nothing big happening here lol. Haven't been keeping up with BD due to sheer exhaustion from the long week. Company and plans this weekend but I am determined to hopefully BD 2 days before, 1 day before and day of O this month. Fx'd for all of us this month!


----------



## cupcake.

Well, Angel, seems like we're in the same boat? 
FF just gave me dotted CH this morning and says I'm 3DPO. Obviously, I get why it would think that, my temps are weird this cycle but I didn't have any other fertility signs, not even wet CM yet, not even almost positive OPS so I'm definitely not conviced I really did O already. 
Also, I'm only CD13 today, so Ovulation on CD10? When my last O's were CD 20 and CD17? I highly doubt it.. 

But I am glad that we started BDing quite early, because if I did O on CD10 at least we BD CD9 and CD10 so that's a relief. 

I will keep on taking OPKs though and just see what my temps are doing over the next couple days.. I really don't think I already O'ed so we're also going to keep BDing just to be safe.


----------



## cscbeth8421

My temps are allllll over! ahhhhhhhhh


----------



## Angel5000

Cupcake - welcome to my crazy world! :haha:

So today's temp dropped and FF still has CH but if I put back in that one temp that I threw out (using the low adjusted one), they take them away and if I discard it they keep the CH. 

Cervix is still high and soft, almost can't reach it, CM is still creamy. The creamy CM is throwing me off. Don't usually have the lotion style stuff before O. It's the only thing that might make me think FF could be right. But, no +OPK yet. 

I guess we will see how things go the next few days. I almost hope I did O early. We BD at the right times for that. And then I'd be almost through this cycle. Lol.


----------



## cupcake.

I actually decided to discard todays temp. It's not 100% reliable because i woke up extremely sick (like i actually bad to throw up..) at about 2 am and i temp at 5 so if i had slept through my temp would probably have been lower. 

And also i just took an OPK and got a pretty good line. Not positive but all my tests before were super faint and compared to that this one is a super dark line haha i never got a true positive the the 25mIU tests, but since my other tests were almost squinters i'm thinking O is just around the corner and didn't already happen. BD today already and will tomorrow too.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0627.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Blackrain90

Yeah cupcake I don't think you have yet. Angel, I'm almost inclined to agree with FF. Are your OPK getting darker?


----------



## magicalmom2be

Hey! Just dropping in for the first time! I plan to start TTC in October and hoping for a sticky bean that first month. Fx

Baby dust to all of you lovelies!
:dust:


----------



## Angel5000

Blackrain90 said:


> Yeah cupcake I don't think you have yet. Angel, I'm almost inclined to agree with FF. Are your OPK getting darker?

Not really. They look the same to me. Maybe faintly darker. I'll take a pic and upload it this evening (out doing errands all day). 

*MagicalMom2b* welcome!!!!


----------



## todmommy4568

I'm so excited for you guys to O so we can start obsessing over something! :haha: I'm sorry temps are looking a little crazy that is so frustrating! 

I haven't taken my temp for today or yesterday and honestly I like it lol but I'm so early in my cycle there is no reason to obsess over temps just yet, I'm sure I will start being consistent tomorrow. Me and OH are out shopping and relaxing today, it has been so nice! We bought a fireplace/entertainment center and amazingly found one we both loved that was $200 under budget! I'm so excited! :haha:

Beth how is the beach!?


----------



## cscbeth8421

The beach is amazing! Ive been in the ocean a few times and getting sun! This was my veiw this morning with my 15 month old drinking milk and me drinking coffee. So beautiful!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## todmommy4568

Gorgeous!!


----------



## cscbeth8421

Yea, this weekend vacation is JUST the therapy i needed! My temps are all over, but i also have been indulging on alcohol a bit on vacation. So i'm sure that might have something to do with it. Opk's still stark white today. Still early though. Thinking ill O between tues and friday. Ive warned DH. Lol


----------



## Angel5000

So today my CM is a mix of creamy and some creamy that is ew consistency. OPKs are still negative. Today's might be a little darker but not by much. Pic is included. 

Today's temp is a big drop compared to before. It is below what FF determined is my cover line IF I did O when it says I did. Could be a sign I'm actually about to O, or if I did O like FF thinks then today would be 5DPO and it could be implantation dip. But I am not convinced.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 50.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## todmommy4568

To me the opks pretty much look the same except the very bottom one which in my mind doesn't scream O, surely you would have picked up even a small amount of the surge..even if you missed the tests should have been a little darker at that time :shrug: I could be completely wrong though.

AFM took my first OPK tonight and it is darker than my normal ones at this point, very weird. I am only on CD6! I have 31 opks left and this is our last cycle so I will be peeing like a mad woman :haha: 

In other news I have turned in to a crazy woman. I am good friends with our neighbor who just had a baby on Thursday and bought some wine this morning so I could get a little out of my head tonight and OH says "don't drink too much of that wine they are bringing the baby home today and I know how you women are loving to hold babies" my response was why do you think I bought the wine I finished bleeding out our baby yesterday and you think I want to see theirs? He was definitely taken aback, but it hurts....and I was shocked by the name if this makes any sense, Thursday morning she text me a pic of the baby with her name, it's beautiful, Annabelle rose, but I started bawling because our girl name is Adelaide rose, it just feels too close for comfort. I feel uncomfortable over such a joyous time in her life and I feel terrible about it especially since through this chemical she has been so supportive :cry:


----------



## cscbeth8421

So FF gave me dotted CH's?! WTH. Saying i O'd Thursday. Which would be fine, we bd'd Wednesday. My opk's are stark white compared to the one i did last week. But it's still early. My temps still up. Ill keep doing the opk's till late this week and see. I think I'm going to do one now with fmu. So weird. 
Todmommy- i totally know how you feel. Don't feel like you're a bad person. Its so tough to be happy for those around you who get what you so desperately want. Hang in there. :)


----------



## cscbeth8421

Fmu opk. At least there is a line. Im not convinced i ovulated. And ive been taking mucinex so not sure ill see ewcm again. I think my croashairs will change.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## caz & bob

hiya girls cd14 for me done a opk yesterday and today todays looks darker what do u think we :sex: yesterday wont be abule to do it today xx
 



Attached Files:







cd13cd14 x.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## caz & bob

hiya girls cd14 for me done a opk yesterday and today todays looks darker what do u think we :sex: yesterday wont be abule to do it today xx
 



Attached Files:







cd13cd14 x.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## cupcake.

Seems like a lot of us are having crazy temps this cycle :dohh: 

caz, i think you should be fine, even with a positive OPK ovulation can still be another day or two away, so maybe you'll be able to BD tmr? 

This morning's FMU OPK was quite faint, but I took another one at around 2pm that was a tad bit darker than yesterday's. 
I'm thinking O will probably be around tomorrow or maybe tuesday, something like that. We'll definitely BD again today and maybe we'll be able to tomorrow. But just in case we won't, I'll use PreSeed tonight to make sure as many swimmers as possible will be able to stay alive and participate in the race to the egg haha 

Holding my wee right now, aiming for another half hour to take another OPK :)


----------



## Angel5000

Today's temp dropped again, and low and behold I have EWcm this morning. So FF took away the CH and is back to predicting O on TUesday. Which is what I was expecting. Still think it's odd I had so much creamy cm before O this cycle but :shrug: maybe it's all wonky from the CP. hoping to BD tonight and the next couple days. We haven't got to this week and were traveling this weekend because we had to clean out DHs grandparents estate. Busy and exhausted! If we can BD at least today, and tomorrow that'll be good. Tuesday I have a meeting after work and then Open House for meet the teacher night. So I won't be home until after 9pm. No BD happening prob that day. :/ gotta get it in early :) 

*Todmommy* my OPKs were way dark for me early in the cycle in that on CD6 I had a ton more color than usual (usually stark white that early). But they never got any darker, just rated the same color until I think yesterday's is a little darker. May be a result of the chemical? The sounds like you may be having a harder time with the chemical than you expected, based on your reaction to your neighbor. :hugs: this is so hard, we understand that. :) don't feel bad though, it's perfectly natural to have a hard time feeling happy for others who have what you are so desperately trying for. 

*Cscbeth* sounds like a lot of us are getting weird CH from FF this month. Mine did go away today, so if you haven't had a +OPK yours prob will too. 

*Caz* looks close! You might have time tomorrow since a +OPK may not mean O for a day or so. 

Fx for all the O about to happen. Looking good ladies!! :)


----------



## caz & bob

going to do another tomorrow and try and get bd in xx


----------



## Blackrain90

Wow ladies, your temps are all over the place! 

Angel, with your recent temps, I agree that you likely didn't ovulate yet, especially since your tests haven't come close to positive.
Beth, if your tests are getting lighter again it is possible you did O, guess it will depend how the next couple days go.

Caz I think the top is darker but bottom is closer colour to its control line. 

Cupcake, I hope your timing works with your O!

Todmommy, it is definitely hard to see someone else's baby when you have lost one. Especially with a name close to what you've picked. When I just found out I wasn't pregnant, my sister in law announced she was pregnant at Christmas dinner (first try, and they weren't really the ideal couple to be having a baby) and I had to force myself to be happy, but immediately had to leave the room to sob and was miserable the rest of the weekend. 
It's perfectly understandable that you wouldn't want to see someone's baby right now. It will take some time, but eventually it gets easier- right now you just need to let yourself grieve.


----------



## Blackrain90

AFM, OPKs aren't really getting too much darker yet. Hopefully this evening's test will be a bit darker. Running out of OPKs so can't go crazy with the testing, but have enough to do 2/day until about CD17. So hopefully I O by then!


----------



## Blackrain90

I don't really feel like they are getting darker..
 



Attached Files:







20150920_131828-1.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Angel5000

Black - I agree I think I am going to O in a few days. Getting excited, I like seeing the signs that point to O and now I don't feel as confused :) your OPKs all look about the Same to me. The bottom one may be a smidge darker than early ones but I dont see huge progression yet


----------



## MsRipple

OPKs on my end are lightish, cd 11. hoping i will ovulate around cd 18 - later would not be good logistically for bd purposes! 

debating stopping evening primrose earlier than ov (first cycle I've tried since CD 1) as I've read that i can sometimes delay ovulation. But my CM is more abundant, which may be due at least in part to EPO! So confusing!


----------



## MsRipple

Blackrain90 said:


> I don't really feel like they are getting darker..

They don't look darker in the pic, but lots of things can affect day to day shading.....
But that is an impressive photo lineup!


----------



## Angel5000

Today's OPK is no darker than the others, but I'm hoping that by tomorrow it'll start to darken. Tuesday is a really bad day for us in terms of schedules so it would be best if I O'd on Monday (tomorrow) or a little later like Thursday, giving me time to get plenty of BD time in. The goal is to get in today and tomorrow, skip Tues because of working late and then if I get a +OPK on Tues then do Wed/Thurs. Hopefully.


----------



## Blackrain90

Hope your dates work out for you Angel, if they haven't gotten darker I doubt you would O on Tuesday. If you do, at least you are still covered!

Ripple, I don't really know much about EPO but hopefully it doesn't push your O day back much.


----------



## Blackrain90

CD13 am/pm and CD14 am/pm.
 



Attached Files:







Photo_2015-09-20_09-02-38_PM-1.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Angel5000

So, I swear, my body just wants to mess with me. This morning had large amounts of EWcm. This afternoon it was EW consistency but creamy color, with some regular creamy mixed in. This evening completely creamy/lotion look and feel. SO WEIRD. 

however, this is where having the Kindara app is kind of cool. I like FF for 99% of what I want it to do, but Kindara lets me record multiple types of CM for the day and creates a level of "fertileness" based on the combination. Which I do like and makes me feel like I can better record what's going on. In FF I just make a note of what I'm getting and record the most fertile option. 

Thanks *blackrain*. I was hoping this evening mine would be a little darker, but doesn't look like it (though it was only a 2 hour hold). Your OPKs look like they are getting darker though! So exciting as we are all starting to gear up for O!


----------



## cupcake.

Blackrain, your OPKs look like they're getting darker :) fx O is going to happen soon for you!

AFM this morning's OPK was lighter today, curious to see what it will be like after work today. Had a temp dip as well this morning, although i don't usually get a pre O dip, but maybe this cycle haha 

BD last night and used PreSeed because I don't think we'll manage to BD tonight (although OH says we definitely will.. not sure how since we only have about an hour window where we see each other today cause we both have things to do tonight.) 
But i think we'll be able to again on tuesday and i hope that ovulation will have happened by wednesday.. i'm getting exhausted haha


----------



## MsRipple

@black- those definitely look darker!

@ cupcake- does pressed Keep sperm viable longer?


----------



## cupcake.

MsRipple, i actually don't know haha i like to thing it does since it's supposed to act like EWCM. So it's supposed to be an environment that's ideal for sperm to thrive and move and in my head that means they'll survive longer. But only because i get barely any EWCM on my own, if you have enough then i don't think it's necessary though


----------



## todmommy4568

Black- sorry to hear about that happening with your sil, that would be really hard. Your opks are definitely looking darker yay! :dance:

Angel- fx your opks are darker today! That is neat about kindara, I haven't quite figured out all of their features yet haha

Cupcake- good luck catching that egg!

AFM temped this morning finally haha, my temp from this morning is finally back in my normal range :) I am feeling much better was just a down day and now everything is back to normal. Still 12 more days until O for me if it happens on time :coffee:


----------



## cupcake.

todmommy, glad you're feeling better :hugs: And also yay for temps being back to normal! 

I just got back from work and took an OPK after a just over 4 hour hold and all I got was a faint line, nothing close to what I had over the weekend. So I'm going to go ahead and assume I had my surge and will O either today or tomorrow. SUper excited to see what my temps are doing tomorrow haha


----------



## Blackrain90

I would say today based on your chart. Fingers crossed!


----------



## cscbeth8421

Back to reality. So wishing i was still at the beach though. HUGE temp dip this morning. But looks a lot like last months ar this time. Opk super negative on a 4hr hold. Bding tonight and depending on opks this week. Ff took away my cross hairs as well.


----------



## Angel5000

Temp went up again today, not high but it's playing "yo-yo". That's not abnormal, but based on the way my charts have looked in the past it means I'm probably still 2-3 days out from O. Today's OPK is not much darker than the previous ones (maybe a smidge?) and so I'm not counting on an O any sooner than Wed or Thurs at least. Based on my last 3 cycles, I O on the day of my +OPK. I know that can change, just thinking that I know that if I get a +OPK I need to assume I'll O that day. 

Going to try for BD today, and then again Wednesday. My 6th period today was really awful, which has left me mentally, physically, and emotionally exhausted. I Just want wine and sleep. lol Tomorrow is open house, so it will be a nightmarishly long day. If nothing else, I wouldn't be surprised if O delays by a day just from stress. But let me just say, what a horrible week for O to happen. Blah. 


*cscbeth* Love the drop in your chart! Hoping that means O is coming up! :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0419.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Blackrain90

Welcome back Beth!! Glad you enjoyed your trip.

Angel, sorry you're having a rough week, hopefully it doesn't affect your cycle too much. Today looks a bit darker but is also more fresh so hard to tell.

Check out this comparison of 7am vs 6pm! Would you consider the bottom to be positive? Trying to decide when to BD. Gonna dtd tonight, and then do you think we should try for a lunch time quickie tomorrow, or would late evening BD tmrw still catch it in time?
 



Attached Files:







Photo_2015-09-21_06-09-57_PM-1.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 4


----------



## cscbeth8421

Angel, the last opk is darker! My opks are still negative. Though last month my surge happened on cd14. For we will see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## cscbeth8421

Black- i would feel pretty confident in saying that is +!!! Bd dance tonight, tomorrow, and the next!!! Yay! Omg you're entering the tww


----------



## todmommy4568

Angel- hoping tomorrow goes okay for you and isn't too stressful. Teenagers can be the pits sometimes :hugs:

Black- I would definitely say positive! Do you use FMU then since you have one at 7am? I wouldn't distinguish whether it should be lunch time quickie or an evening BD, I would just take both :haha: 

I wish I was with you guys about to O lol my cycles are so ridiculous I think it is still about the same as last month though, I think when I was getting ready for O last month all you lovelies were getting ready for pg tests :haha:


----------



## Blackrain90

Yeah is FMU, unfortunately with my work schedule I can't use SMU during the week. Haha I wish I could BD twice in one day but I get too sensitive. Multiple days in a row is already a bit of a struggle lol. 

I know I feel like this cycle is going by fast, but I have also been more relaxed with it. You shouldn't be too far behind us, hopefully you O early!


----------



## MsRipple

Ok, I need to get in on the opk porn. 

Attaching pics from this evening (bottom) and this morning (bottom). Lines definitely darker than the last day or so. I'm thinking this is heading towards positive but not quite there. What do you guys think?
 



Attached Files:







photo-1.JPG
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Angel5000

*blackrain* That looks positive to me! I think if you dtd tonight, you are probably still safe to wait until tomorrow night. Since you typically O several hours after the +OPK, and the egg lasts 24 hours, I think you'd be safe. :)

I have the same problem doing multiple days in a row (or multiple times in a day). I have a hard time doing 2-3 days in a row, let alone multiple times in a day.

*todmommy* Yeah, but with you being a little behind in the cycle that gives us your O to obsess over while we are in the TWW agony. Or your PG tests to obsess over if we hit AF. ;) :)

*MsRipple* That looks like it's getting close!


----------



## AngelOb

Msripple those look really close I would say O is on the way :)

I'm with you todmommy only a few days behind. We can obsess at the same time lol

Cd4 for me was today and just ending AF. So hoping this is my cycle. My OH keeps saying 3rd one is the charm so we'll see. He's so positive, even when I was discouraged last month. I start temping again tomorrow. Just never see the point during AF


----------



## Blackrain90

Ripple based on the bottom I think it'll probably be positive in the next day or so!


----------



## todmommy4568

Agreed ripple definitely looks like it is heading to positive!

Angel you've got a point haha at least there is always something going on in our thread haha

Ob yay, when do you usually O? I got preg with DS on my third cycle and got a BFP on cycle 3 this time and even though this one was a chemical I still believe in third time is the charm! Hopefully it works out in your favor!

Black I don't know if I could do twice in a day now either. When I got preg with DS we were DTD two or three times a day but I was 19 and my sex drive was much higher! If you BD tomorrow night and the night after I would think you are surely safe.


----------



## MsRipple

Hmm, wondering if I can wait to go back home til Wed evening or if I should head home a day early From a work perspective it's better if I'm physically in the office Wednesday versus working from home, but I don't want to miss our prime bd days or miss o entirely!

Guess I will see what opk and clear blue say tomorrow.


----------



## Blackrain90

Can I just say how thankful I am to have you ladies to go through this with? I have googled some questions and come up with threads from other sites where the women were bitchy and downright cruel! I can't believe people can be so terrible to each other, especially on sites where they are supposed to support each other. So thank you ladies for being there for each other, no matter how silly or paranoid we may be! Xoxo


----------



## cupcake.

Blackrain, that OPK definitely looks positive! How exciting :) 

My temps are back up again today so i think O might actually have been yesterday :D can't be sure yet, especially since my temps have been yoyo'ing quite a lot the last week or so, but i'm hoping they're going to go up a bit more tomorrow and stay up! But with all my other signs and the fact i'm back to having super faint OPKs, i think O really was yesterday.


----------



## MsRipple

Cupcake- agreed that yesterday looks like it was o!


----------



## todmommy4568

Cupcake I am thinking you O'd too. Welcome to the TWW!

Black I agree the group has been so supportive it is truly great

Yesterday must have been a fluke because my temp is back up in that range again. Maybe I have a new pre o temp :shrug: don't know how that would be possible but no other explanation either


----------



## Angel5000

*Black* I've noticed the same thing. When I google questions and get threads from other sites I am amazed at how mean other women are. I can't imagine! I used to use the glow app and I stopped because their forums were pretty negative but there are some crazy ones out there. One girl was new to temping and asked a question and ladies kept telling her if she didn't know that then she shouldn't be having a baby!! I was shocked. So glad I found this site and this thread! 

*Cupcake* looks like O! Woot! TWW! Let the crazy begin :haha: 


AFM, temp down again today, into my normal pre-O range. Hoping it stays down another day so I don't have to try to dtd today. We didn't yesterday because I went to lay down in bed while waiting for DH to come out of bathroom and next thing I know I was fast asleep! Lol. Only took a couple minutes before he came out but I couldn't even function. :haha: guess my busy day took more out of me than I thought. 

I'll have about an hour between work and my first meeting to come home and do my OPK and grab a bite to eat. then I have a teacher meeting from 4-50, and following that open house 6-8:30ish. Home by 9pm. I am of the opinion school should have a 1-2 hour delay start the day after open house! :haha:


----------



## cscbeth8421

YES! You ladies are the best! THANK YOU!!!!

CD14, opk this morning, SMU, on a 3 hr hold still super negative. Will do another tonight and see. Cervix is super high and soft, can't reach the opening (tilted). SO just hanging around for something to point to O. My temp isn't telling me to much.
If the opk is still negative tonight, we will probably take a night off from BDing, but we shall see what this evening brings. :) 

Good luck on the TWW Cupcake!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls 1dpo today ff put me down cd15that I ovulated hope your all good xx


----------



## AngelOb

Todmommy I normally O around cd14 or cd15 lately it's been 15 but I'm happy I'm back to normal after my mc. This is my 3rd normal cycle so good signs all around. Sorry about ur chemical that's always hard. Hoping we both get our rainbows this cycle


----------



## cupcake.

Thanks ladies :) i really do hope it was actually ovulation. Last two cycles my temps were so reliable and this months has been such an up and down haha 
BDing tonight again for one last chance to catch that egg, even though i'm pretty sure it'll be too late. But, you never know :) 

Caz, yaay for entering the TWW! Do you know when you'll start testing?


----------



## todmommy4568

Ob we are all going to get our positive this month! 

Soooooooo just realized I am on cd8 so it is baby dancin time! Already?! I can hardly believe it haha SMEP here we come!


----------



## Angel5000

On my quick break between work and my meeting, and I ran home to take an OPK. I expected negative (actually hoped for negative), but it's actually LIGHTER than my previous several days! It's been 3.5 hours since I went to the bathroom last, and in that time I have drank no more than about 20oz of water. I can't drink NOTHING because I spend all day talking (teacher) and my throat gets parched. But, 20oz for me is not much. If I wasn't doing OPKs and limited on bathroom breaks I'd be drinking about 20oz an hour. 

Also my CM is an abundant amount of creamy. Which is incredibly confusing. I'm pretty sure this stupid CP has really screwed with my body. Bah. 

Hoping to see some more positive news from the rest of you! I want to see some +OPKs, and some temps showing O's and some BFPs!! :D


----------



## cscbeth8421

Well cd14, took 2 opks today. Stark white!!!!! Wth! Last month this is the day ingot my positive opk. I must be ovulating latervthis month. Tons of watery cm. and crrvix high, soft and open ( found the openingbupon further inspection) TRIED to bd tonight, but dh couldnt finish. Ahhhhh !!!!!! I told him we are back at it tomorrow. He even commented how much cm i had (not in those words lol). On to tomorrow!


----------



## MsRipple

ewcm! ewcm! well a bit anyway!


----------



## mrscletus

Ok ladies... Is this a positive or almost there? I have been doing 2 a day. And last cycle I o'd day 12... According to OPK and temp rise the day after. In the past I have only gotten one positive OPK..
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MsRipple

def at least almost there. looks close to positive, but not quite. hard to say sometimes


----------



## mrscletus

Thank you.. I'm just hoping that the hubs will have enough energy after a double shift ;)


----------



## Blackrain90

Mrs I would say you are just hitting the start of your peak.
Ripple YAY FOR EWCM!! 
Beth sorry your hubs wasn't able to finish, we've all been there. But at least it didn't happen close to O. Its possible for it to be delayed because of the CP, but hopefully you start seeing lines soon!

OPKs finally starting to go negative, thinking (hoping) I ovulated later this afternoon. Didn't get the sharp Opain but had some light aching, but was also really bloated so not convinced that is what it was. Will see if temps jump up tomorrow I guess. We managed to get a lunchtime (very) quickie in today so at least we are covered.


----------



## cupcake.

Mrscletus, hard to say sometimes but definitely at least almost there! :) 
Beth, sorry your OPKs are still super negative.. i bet you're right and will ovulate later. Fx it'll be soon for you though! 

Temp is still up, about the same as yesterday's. I'm hoping it will go a bit higher though to be sure I O'ed. My temp swings this month are really irritating me, argh.


----------



## cscbeth8421

Fmu opk. Still think im days away...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ChiiBaby

I'm on CD 3 at the moment :) lets all hope for sticky beans!


----------



## Angel5000

My temps are playing the Yo-yo game. Bouncing between 97.18 and 96.80. I'm at CD18 and since starting the Gaia Vitex I haven't O'd later than CD16. I'm blaming the chemical and hoping my body figures out what it is doing soon. I told my husband at this point it'll be my luck that I'm going to end up O'ing over the weekend - while we are back working on his grandparents estate and sleeping at my parents house. 

*mrscletus* That looks pretty close to positive to me! I'd say call it positive! :)

*cscbeth* I haven't O yet either, and I typically O around CD15-16, today is CD18. :/ Thinking it's the CP to blame, even though I was not more than a day-ish late last cycle. FX we both O soon!


----------



## Blackrain90

Soo my temp didn't jump up today :( My OPK were most positive starting early evening CD15, and started to be negative late afternoon CD16 (yesterday). I'm sure I should have ovulated by now, 36 hours after first positive? Last cycle it was almost 24 hours on the dot, but didn't see it the next day since it was at night that I Od. I feel like BD at noon yesterday was a waste and we should have done in the evening instead, as now we won't be able to until this evening (and that's a big maybe as hubs is doing OT and may not be able to perform). We BD mid day CD14, evening CD15, and mid day CD16. 

Feeling very frustrated. I know we are still in with a chance but was hoping to time BD right around O this month. Guess there's still a chance I could have O'd middle of the night but FF won't know that. Its silly how much I want my crosshairs to match up with when I wanted to O haha.


----------



## todmommy4568

Black you still could have O'd when you think you did, it is still rising even if it isn't much. I don't know if you remember my chart from last cycle but mine did that, slow rise for two days followed by the jump.

Angel I hope things sort themselves out for you and you O before the weekend. That is frustrating that it is late this month. :hugs:

My temp is just being a sh*t show again, trying not to obsess over it as I looked at last cycles chart and my temps aren't really much higher than my cover line from last cycle. Didn't BD last night as I was upset with OH because he came home and sat on his *** just watching me clean like hello! I could use some help! Ugh men are just so irritating sometimes so I'm thinking SMEP starting cd10 instead which shouldn't be a big deal since I won't O until at least cd18


----------



## cscbeth8421

Black- i bet you Ovulated CD15. That is my (non)professional opinion. :) 

Angel- I have no idea what is going on with either of our temps or opk's. Every time i take an opk i wonder "did i somehow miss it? Was the urine too dilute?" PLANNING to BD tonight again, since lasts night was not happening. Last month i have +opk on CD 14 and 15. Well today is CD15 and still super duper negative. Fingers crossed something happens soon!


----------



## todmommy4568

Beth hoping you get a positive soon! Do you usually have a progression with your opks or just suddenly positive?


----------



## cscbeth8421

Todmommy- usually i have SOME progression but usually only the day before a positive. But these (as you can see) are wicked squinters. Very annoying.


----------



## mrscletus

So the OPK is back to a very negative this am.. But we did bd this morning.. I'm hoping that we didn't screw up by not doing it last night, but hubs was just so tired after 16 hours of work! 

And my temps are so bat shit crazy right now. Hoping to get a rise tomorrow..they haven't gone above my 'cover line' tho.. So we will see. 

And I completely relate with the 'I'll just sit here and watch you clean' thing. DH has gotten MUCH better about it now. I have found that sometimes guys just need us to tell them what we want, they won't try to guess, and some times honestly they are just oblivious!


----------



## PnutProtector

Sorry I have been a bit MIA lately. I tried to catch up, but I'm about to head to class, so I'll have to do a more thorough read later.

:dust: FX for all that have already O'd :dust:

My OPKs are still either stark white or so faint I don't think I'm seeing anything until I turn it every which way. Still taking EPO atm, and my temps are much better this cycle than last, but still kinda all over the place. We've started BDing just in case though. 

Right now, I just want a real line on my OPKs.


----------



## cupcake.

Sorry blackrain :hugs: but you're in with a great chance and CD15 could still be your O day :) 

I feel you all with the crazy temps. Like wth is even going on down there? Haha i really hope i'll see a bigger temp rise tmr, because if i don't i probably won't be convinced anymore that i did O.. 

I'm on my way home from work now, have been holding my wee and drinking just a few sips since 2pm, by the time i get home it'll be 6pm and then i'll do another OPK on 4 hour hold. I just want to see it super faint so i can feel better about wether or not i already ovulated haha


----------



## Blackrain90

Late on CD15 could make sense with the temp jump (although still in my normal range), but I still had positive OPK the next morning.. I fiddled with my chart (put in some typical post O temps for the next few days). Depending how high I make them, and whether I put in the positive CD16 too, it either gives me crosshairs CD15, CD 17 or not at all (when tomorrow's temp wasn't high enough).


----------



## mrscletus

Rain- thinking that if tomorrow's temp is up there you should get CH, everything looks good for an O! Fingers x for you.. Looks like we may O together.. Lol!


----------



## cscbeth8421

Still super negative opk. Ugh. Doesnt even look like progression. Onto cd16... Fingers crossed! Got in a bd regardless.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Blackrain90

Boo :(


----------



## Angel5000

I got super excited today midday when I had loads of EWcm. I mean TONS of it. Enough that (TMI) my panties were a little damp (and I never get that much EVER). This afternoon when I Took my OPK I was sure it would be a little darker. I didn't think it would be positive because today's temp was up from yesterday (I'm doing an exact yoyo: 97.18, 96.8, 97.18....so frustrating) but I thought darker. It was no darker than before. It looks a little darker actually, but I think that's just because it's still "wet/fresh". In a couple hours I'll check again but it doesn't look a lot darker. :( Onto the next day. 

Going to try to BD today since we didn't the last couple days. Figure if I get today and tomorrow then that'll cover me for at least part of the weekend if I O on Fri or Saturday (I can probably get in some BD on Sat if I have to though). 

Looking through the posts, ladies, it sounds like this cycle is rough on us all! 

*black* you look like you might be getting a slow rise. I've had that before, where it took 3 days to reach above my cover line, but each day it did rise a little. in the end FF gave me CH on the day I thought I O'd, even though my temps were below the coverline for 2 more days after the O. 

*todmommy* I feel ya! Men can be a pain in the @$$ sometimes! Too bad we need them to make a baby. :p :haha: 

*beth* Yeah, I was stalking your chart earlier and thinking the same thing....we are having a heck of a cycle with our OPKs and temps! Mine aren't quite as white as yours, but they started out with lines that are normally about the color of a week before O making me think I was getting an early O, and have not darkened since. Utterly frustrating!!


----------



## Blackrain90

That is really weird that you are having so much EWCM...maybe you'll get the suddenly dark OPK in a day or two!

The issue with my temps is that I'm pretty sure I O'd CD16 as that would be the most logical, given that my OPK were positive starting later in the day on CD15 and were positive CD16 am. Is it even possible to ovulate while still getting positive OPK?


----------



## Angel5000

I don't know if it's possible to get a +OPK after O. I wouldn't think so, since the surge has to happen before O can happen. It's possible you O'd on CD16, or today even. Hopefully you'll have a big jump on your temps tomorrow.


----------



## Blackrain90

Yeah, I'm thinking I might just go with CD16. Since they say you normally ovulate 12-48 hours after the first positive OPK, the latest I could have ovulated would be this afternoon. Gah so annoying haha


----------



## cupcake.

Sorry for all the confusion you're having, beth, blackrain and angel.. i'm right there with you.
I thought I ovulated, but today my temps are back down, so i guess i didn't.. it's so frustrating! 
My FMU OPK was faint, but not squinter like faint.. around the same as last evening's.. 
Why can't my temp just be regular like last cycle's? Aaargh


----------



## cscbeth8421

So FF gave me back dotted cross hairs for O on CD9.And i can not figure out Why. HAS to have something to do with my temps as they showed up as soon as i put my temp in this am. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 
Though FMU opk looks slightly darker than yesterdays. What do you guys think?

Angel- YES! our temps and Cm are CRAZY this month! Frustrating! What is your latest opk looking like?

Black- I still think CD 15 and i think you are having a slow rise. fingers crossed you get your CH's soon!

Todmommy- yes men are frustrating as hell sometimes! With my husband, I know i have to ASK him to do something. There is no way he will usually just do something on his own. Like start a load of laundry, remember to switch said load of laundry. I actually, in the last 2 months, have stopped folding his clothes. I bought him and myself a basket where the clean clothes get immediatly, from the dryer, sorted into the baskets. I fold our sons clothes (hes 15mos), the linens (towels sheets etc) and my clothes, but his clothes are his to take care of. After telling him each time i finished a load of laundry, He left his clothes over flowing for over a week then had the nerve to ask me if i can get him a bigger basket since his clothes were all wrinkled....:wacko: My response "because a bigger basket will keep your clothes from getting wrinkled? Perhaps you should just fold it when it's done" I then ofered to let him do his own laundry. That was the end of that discussion. 

I also do not iron either, i wear scrubs to work. So if i don't iron my own clothes, i am sure as hell not ironing his. lol I think its been at least a decade since i ironed something. Sometimes guys make no sense and you really have to spell it out for them.:haha: Don't take it personally. Anywhoo....lol 

Good luck ladies and lots of baby dust!
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Blackrain90

Lol sorry ladies, I can't join in the "my husband doesn't clean" chat...my hubs is a neat freak and I'm more the slob haha!


----------



## Angel5000

Was hoping for temp drop today (again) so that maybe I could see my body gearing up to O but it was a flat temp from yesterday. At least we BD last night, and maybe we'll be able to get in another tonight just in case. I know that there's no way BD will happen Fri and it would be really hard to get it in on Saturday with our schedule. RIght now...I Just want to O so I can get in theTWW. 

I'm actually really nervous right now because the reason I said this was our last cycle for awhile is that if I get pregnant in September, I would tentatively have a June due date and would still be ok to go back to work first week of September (when kids start). However, the later the month goes, and the closer into October we get, the more likely I would end up missing the first few week(s) of school, and that's really difficult. I'm sure I'll O before the end of the month (RIght?!) but I'm still a little stressed. 

Which doesn't help me O, I know. So I need to chill out. :coffee: 

*blackrain*, I was thinking about OPKs last night and I typically get a +OPK in the afternoon, around 4pm (which is when I test because of work) and during the last 3 cycles FF has detected my O date as the day I get my +OPK (due to temp rises). So I don't know about the whole it has to be 12 hours later. At 12 hours later I'm already into the next day and my alarm is about to go off. I mean, I think it is 12-48 hours after the surge starts. But some women show the surge for just a couple hours and some for a long time. So it's possible that the surge starts earlier than you actually detect it, and you count from there. 

*beth* I cannot figure out why FF would have given you dotted CH there! I could see why they would have done it if you were at CD12 today and had just put in that temp ,but it's clearly dropped a couple times and you've had fertile CM since then. FF did the same to me earlier this cycle and then took away the CH once I had fertile CM later with dropped temps. That's so very odd! 

My latest OPK looks just like the rest of them. I've attached a pic - essentially my OPKs have looked just like this since CD6 I think. They look a little darker in the 5 minute time limit, obviously, because they are still wet, but they aren't even close to positive. :/
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0422.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## cscbeth8421

Angel5000 said:


> Was hoping for temp drop today (again) so that maybe I could see my body gearing up to O but it was a flat temp from yesterday. At least we BD last night, and maybe we'll be able to get in another tonight just in case. I know that there's no way BD will happen Fri and it would be really hard to get it in on Saturday with our schedule. RIght now...I Just want to O so I can get in theTWW.
> 
> I'm actually really nervous right now because the reason I said this was our last cycle for awhile is that if I get pregnant in September, I would tentatively have a June due date and would still be ok to go back to work first week of September (when kids start). However, the later the month goes, and the closer into October we get, the more likely I would end up missing the first few week(s) of school, and that's really difficult. I'm sure I'll O before the end of the month (RIght?!) but I'm still a little stressed.
> 
> Which doesn't help me O, I know. So I need to chill out. :coffee:
> 
> *blackrain*, I was thinking about OPKs last night and I typically get a +OPK in the afternoon, around 4pm (which is when I test because of work) and during the last 3 cycles FF has detected my O date as the day I get my +OPK (due to temp rises). So I don't know about the whole it has to be 12 hours later. At 12 hours later I'm already into the next day and my alarm is about to go off. I mean, I think it is 12-48 hours after the surge starts. But some women show the surge for just a couple hours and some for a long time. So it's possible that the surge starts earlier than you actually detect it, and you count from there.
> 
> *beth* I cannot figure out why FF would have given you dotted CH there! I could see why they would have done it if you were at CD12 today and had just put in that temp ,but it's clearly dropped a couple times and you've had fertile CM since then. FF did the same to me earlier this cycle and then took away the CH once I had fertile CM later with dropped temps. That's so very odd!
> 
> My latest OPK looks just like the rest of them. I've attached a pic - essentially my OPKs have looked just like this since CD6 I think. They look a little darker in the 5 minute time limit, obviously, because they are still wet, but they aren't even close to positive. :/

This is the second time FF has given my doted cross hairs! Annoying! I am right there with you on the bland opk's. Come on! 
I am honestly starting to wonder if i did O CD 9 and just missed it with the opk's? OYE!


----------



## todmommy4568

@cletus - looks like you have had a nice temp rise now! How are things going?

@cupcake - your temps are really all over the place. What a cruel joke your body is playing thinking you O'd and then having temp drop :hugs: fall back rise?

@beth - I love that you seperate the laundry :haha: I have tried similar tactics but it hasn't gotten me far I get irritated looking at it and just put it away lol. I hope your OPKs straighten out soon :hugs: 

@angel- don't lose hope yet, you still have 7 days left in the month! I feel like I see a little bit of progression on your tests but it is probably just based on what's newer and what has been drying for days. Never know though!

I ended up telling OH I was getting very resentful with him not helping and he must have took it to heart because he was cleaning last night. And then surprise surprise after I saw him helping I was happy and we were able to enjoy our evening and BD. Maybe now that he knows the reaction he will keep up with it :haha: Not really much going on with me, feel more wet down there since yesterday but at CD10 it's way too early for it to be a real sign and opk's are negative except they are darker than normal but have been pretty much all cycle


----------



## cscbeth8421

Last week my best friend told me she is pregnant. Its her first. SO of course im excited for her, but leaves me with a serious pang in my belly. Just now my friend Text me they are expecting their second (i was pregnant with her the first time around). Again.... serious PANG. ugh

With all these crazy temps and no +opk, i feel like im already out for the month. Just having a pity party at the moment here.


----------



## todmommy4568

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I'm sorry you are having to go through this Beth, it really is so hard to fully be happy for others with everything we go through. I found out a couple days ago that DS's old sitter is pregnant. She has a hard enough time taking care of herself let alone full time supporting a baby, and of course just got pregnant by accident. Our time will come though, and soon!


----------



## mrscletus

*Beth* hang in there, our time will come too. I know how hard it is to hear tho, people that aren't trying (I know a few people as well that have just made birth announcements) its hard. Although no one knows that the hubs and I are actively trying... so that's why I come here for support. 

A little crampy today, so wondering if maybe today is the day- would seem a little late after my first +OPK was Tuesday (and it was only the 2 tests that day that were positive) but we shall see what comes of it... 

Hope everyone is hanging in there.


----------



## MsRipple

Need some expert OPK reading as I am worried that I am not reading my opks as positive if they really are. CD 15 had ewcm a few days and a little bit today. OPK pic attached is last night (top) and this morning (bottom). Took a second one this am after four hour hold and it is lighter. 

Do these look positive? In person they look too light and I feel like when I did OPKs last month I didn't have uncertainty and I felt sure I had a positive. I've also been doing the Clearblue digital ones for the last two mornings and have gotten open circle (not fertile) both times. So leaning towards no, but I am anxious I am reading these wrong.

What do you guys think? If not positive, do you think maybe ovulation on its way?
 



Attached Files:







photo-2.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## todmommy4568

Definitely not positive in my eyes. Looking really good though! It is weird that the cb is still giving open circles when your opks are that dark. Do you use the flashing smiley and then solid or just the solid smiley?


----------



## MsRipple

I use only solid smiley. I think if I had understood there was a multi-smiley option I would have gone for that one!


----------



## cupcake.

Awe, beth i'm sorry. I bet it's tough hearing even when you're happy for your friends.

That's one thing I'm actually quite glad about. None of my friends my age are anywhere close to TTC, so I will probably not have to deal with a lot of that..

I'm having creamy CM today and very faint OPKs again.. I'm really not sure what's going on. Beth, I really feel same as you, already out for this month since my body seems to just be going crazy.. So you're not alone with your pity party, i feel the same :/ 

But, OH was pretty cute haha showed him by temp curve and he was like "Okay, so if i understand right if you're having a very high temperature tomorrow that means today is O day? So we should probably get busy again today right?" haha So yeah, I think we'll BD again tonight and I am soooo hoping my temps will jump up and stay high finally..


----------



## todmommy4568

Ripple- I have only used the digital last cycle but got the dual hormone one with two smileys and I liked that, it was nice to see the flashing smiley and know things were in motion.

Cupcake isn't that fun when they start learning how to read the charts? Lol it sucks knowing you have been at it long enough for them to figure it out but fun that they can read it and share in your analysis haha


----------



## cscbeth8421

I have literally stopped drinking at 1pm so i can take an OPK when i get home. Should have a good 4-5hr hold by then! fingers crossed! Ill post an update after i take it.


----------



## cscbeth8421

Well that escalated quickly.... Yay!!! Having o twinges too!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## todmommy4568

cscbeth8421 said:


> Well that escalated quickly.... Yay!!! Having o twinges too!!!

Yay! :dance:


----------



## Blackrain90

Wowza yay Beth!!


So confused right now. My cervix is somewhat high, open and the softest I've ever felt it, and CM...well let's just say I thought I peed myself a few mins ago, so watery.

If I leave everything as is (positive OPK CD15) and put in a post o temp tomorrow, I get dotted crosshairs day15. BUT if I add in that it was also positive CD16 and that I was HSO today, I get nothing, and then after a few more days of temps it gives me SOLID crosshairs for today CD18 which would be awful. 

If you ovulate no more than about 48 hours after the FIRST positive OPK, why would it even take the second day's OPK into account and make it look like I O 72 hours after the first positive?

As you can tell I am majorly freaking out right now. Didn't BD last night and likely won't be able to tonight.


----------



## Angel5000

OPK same as usual. Bah humbug. My Kindara app is predicting O for Saturday. I'm beginning to wonder if it is going to be correct. Since I didn't O yet FF hasn't given me a new prediction or anything so we'll see what happens. 

Pic looks a little darker than before, but that's because it's fresh just after the time limit and the others are dry. 

CM today is mix of EW and watery. Hard to check CM since we BD yesterday though, and there's always some left behind that mixes in and makes it harder to check. 

I am contemplating stopping my B6 until I O. I am probably being irrational, since I've used B6 for 3 cycles and never had a delay in O, but I'm basically wanting to do anything that will bring on O! 

*cscbeth* Sorry you're having a hard time with the friends announcements too. I feel the same - my cousin just announced she's pregnant and it was a total accident that happened WHILE PREVENTING. Kick in the gut. :(

But yay for a +OPK!!!! :happydance: Woot!! I hope I get there soon! :)

*MsRipple* Those don't look positive yet. When mine start to get close like that is when I start to use my digi. I only have the one smiley face digi too, so I don't think you'll get a solid smiley with that OPK but maybe in a day or two?

*cupcake* lol! It's so cute when DH starts to actually read the charts and OPKs and stuff. almost means we've been doing this for awhile. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0425.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## todmommy4568

:saywhat:](*,)](*,)

Not that I would complain about an early O but cd10? It's way too early. 

In my head I am thinking my body is doing the same thing Angels is doing but what are the odds that we are both going through this weirdness. :shrug: This OPK is about as dark as the one right before my positive last cycle.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 2


----------



## todmommy4568

Black- my vote is still on cd 15 with a slow rise based on your chart. Those symptoms are very confusing though. 

Angel- could stopping the b6 cause any adverse effects? If it doesn't I would probably stop it too just to see what happens. Will this be your last weekend cleaning the estate? You guys have to be getting close to being done with that! I think you said when you had to be done a couple pages back but I am being lazy and don't want to look for it :blush:


----------



## Angel5000

*todmommy* That's exactly how mine looked around CD10. In my case, it just never got darker. I hope yours gets darker and you actually O either early or on time!! 

Technically we are supposed to be done by the first of October, but really we can keep going through the first weekend of October if we need to. We rented a big dumpster for this weekend so that we can work longer. We have been hauling tons of truck loads of things to the dump and the dump closes at 5 on Saturday and isn't open Sunday so that has severely restricted our ability to do a lot of work. This is a bigger cost, but gives us a lot more time options. We hope to be done with this part of the estate this weekend. There's another property that we have to deal with but we have a lot more time on that because we aren't selling it but just cleaning it up so we can do that sort of when we want - which will be prob end of October.


----------



## todmommy4568

That should go much quicker having a dumpster there rather than making trips. Hopefully you guys can get that done so it is one less thing on your plate. House cleaning dust? :dust:

Okay so top pic is what I posted that I took at 5:30, bottom pic is from 7:45. I didn't drink anything in between so the urine is probably more concentrated but the top one is a four hour hold :shrug: so confused. Whoops top pic is the new one, too lazy to actually edit the text :haha: been one of those days
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## cupcake.

Yaaay, beth! Glad you're finally having a positive :D 

Todmommy, that top one looks like you're close! How exciting.

As for me... Well look at my curve. What kind of freakshow is my body actually doing? I'm feeling so defeated, like my body is screwing with me.. last cycles we didn't have super great BD timing but my temps were good, now we really put in effort BDing and my body is just effing it up! I feel out for this month and actually like it won't happen anytime soon either.. really having a bad day now ..


----------



## cscbeth8421

Cupcake- hang in there. Yesterday i was having a pity party and within a few hrs i got a +opk. Things change so fast. Perhaps an ovulation dip. Im sorry youre feeling so down right now.


----------



## todmommy4568

Cupcake - :hugs: hang in there

My opk from this morning looked like it wasn't as dark (didn't have long to evaluate it as I woke up late) and my cb digi was an open circle so looks like a false alarm but I did wake up sneezing and slightly runny nose which seems to be an O symptom for me at this point haha I feel like I am always getting sick around O time. I'm kind of sad I started using my digi already haha, now I'm sure I will end up having to buy more to make it to O day.


----------



## Blackrain90

So sorry cupcake, our bodies do strange things. Hopefully your temps will settle out soon and at least show ovulation clearly.

Todmommy hopefully this evening gives you different results!

AFM, finally have crosshairs. Left out the second day of positive OPK since you are supposed to stop after one anyways (and technically my surge only lasted about 24 hours). Its just weird to see the gradual rise (and then a huge spike today) as my temp always spiked right after O. Because of the time of my OPKs and such (and the fact that my temps only jumped back up to normal range 15&16) I'm deciding I likely ovulated late on CD16. Even CD17 would be okay with my BD times so I've accepted it.


----------



## Angel5000

I'm feeling you cupcake! This month is really screwing with me. :/ 

Today's temp is still flat from the last 2, which is actually a better sign for me than the yo-yo's. Going to be out of town the next 2 days, hoping it doesn't screw with me (or my temps) too much. I'm wondering if going out of town last weekend and doing the estate stuff actually messed up/delayed O because of the stress? It's possible, though if that's the case I'm hoping this weekend doesn't do it to me again! 

TGIF! I love Fridays at my school - students leave at 12:30 every Friday so teachers have 2 hours of "collaboration" - which is essentially time to work together and do collaborative planning and data analysis so that we can reevaluate and make sure we are all teaching the same stuff and plan good lessons together etc. It's awesome for us. It also means I only have to deal with my "rough" class for 40 minutes instead of 55. ;)


----------



## Blackrain90

(haha Angel you and I always seem to be posting at the same time!)


----------



## cupcake.

Thanks ladies :hugs: i really hope my temps will settle.. 

But yay for crosshairs, blackrain! Fx you will get your BFP this time :) 

Angel, you're right it's definitely possible that your temps went crazy due to stress. Hoping this weekend won't have any further effect :hugs:


----------



## mrscletus

Cupcake- hang in there, our bodies can be so confusing! Is it possible that you are waking up throughout the night? I know my temps went a little crazy the first few months I was charting just because I was sleeping so horribly. My fingers are crossed that it will all settle for you and you can get your pos. 

AFM- I got a huge spike today, so I am thinking I will get my crosshairs tomorrow which means O on Wednesday (CD12)... tried getting in some bd'ing last night, poor hubs was tired (and I think had a couple too many beers) so it didn't end up as planned. But if I did O on Wednesday, this afternoon isn't too late for :sex: right??

Hoping everyone a stress free and bd'ing filled weekend!! Looks like a lot of you are gearing up for the O.


----------



## cupcake.

mrscletus - thanks :hugs: But I actually sleep really well because I wear a sleeping mask so I rarely wake up during the night.. so that's not it unfortunately.
Actually if you did O on wednesday BDing today is probably too late :/ but you never know, so definitely try and get some in, maybe it'll still count :hugs:


----------



## mrscletus

I may have also O'd on Tues... which means the day before and the day after are a good start right? 

Today I have very odd cramping- like in my vagina, started higher in my "ovary/uterus area" and now its lower....anyone ever feel that before? It's starting to go away completely now, but just super weird. 

I just hope we caught it this month. I was definitely trying to relax and not put so much stress on either of us. Thinking I might have relaxed TOO much!


----------



## MsRipple

CD 17 and no movement on my opks. they have been kind of medium for the last few days. Perhaps even a touch lighter this am (and a big ole circle on the digital). I'm so frustrated, ovulation feels so unpredictable and late - I never used have cycles beyond 27-29 days! Because I only see my husband a few days a week, timing is so important. I feel like I'm losing cycle after cycle after cycle. At 36 soon to be 37, I feel like I don't have tons of time to waste. I really thought I would O this weekend and we could time bd. It doesn't help that my husband has always had a libido on the lower end of the spectrum and kind of just wants things to happen if they happen. I know I'm overreacting, but all of that combined is just making me feel pretty down today.


----------



## MsRipple

@ black (for some reason I always want to call you beth instead!), I think CM can always somehow through FF off, but sometimes our CM does weird things post-O! I don't think you would get a positive more than 3 days before O, so I would vote for days 15-16 (due to the second positive).


----------



## PnutProtector

I GOT A LINE! :dance: its faint, but its definitely there. One yesterday and one again today. Im going to do another one tonight and see if I can get a darker line. 



@beth - YAY for that OPK! :dust:

@blackrain - Goodness. FF can be so weird sometimes. I hope you are right and you catch that eggy!

@Angel5000 - :hugs: Thats got to be so tough finding out someone whos not even trying is PG. Theres a girl in my spanish class that PG and I saw her outside smoking the other day. I was so shocked and upset. Im doing everything I can and avoiding the bad things and here she is putting all of those toxins in her body. UGH. I cant talk about it anymore.

@cupcake - Its lovely when OH gets involved. I was over the moon when DH wanted to see the OPKs yesterday. So sorry your temps arent cooperating. I definitely know how you feel though. :hugs:

@todmommy - Woot! Those are great signs! Almost there!

@Ripple - I hope things work out for you. :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







Cycle 3 - OPK CD15-16.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## cscbeth8421

Ripple- its funny you want to call black beth. My maiden name is beth black. Lol. 

I got a wicked temp spike this am. Sooooo o pains, super positive opk and temp spike, im going to assume i O'd yesterday. Right? I stopped opks once i got a +.


----------



## Angel5000

Wow!! So what a JUMP!!! OPK went from not changing at all to POSITIVE today! It was also basically a 10 hour hold. :haha: I have been so busy at work today that I haven't gone to the bathroom since this morning when I left at 6:30am (test at 3:30pm).I also haven't consumed any water today (not good - fixing that now). But I got a beautiful +OPK and an awesome :) on the Digi!!! Pic attached: the last IC and the Digi are both from just now. 

Downside: will O over this weekend, not ideal at all. And I almost BD last night but didn't because we were so tired and I didn't think it would be + today! :( So we will have to BD tonight after we drive the 3 hours to my parents house. Not ideal, but we'll find a way to make it happen. :)


*beth* I would say it does def sound like O happened yesterday!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0430-1.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mrscletus

Yay Angel and Pnut!! 

This month is getting exciting!


----------



## Blackrain90

Yay for ovulation and lines ladies!!! 

Beth I def think you O'd yesterday! Welcome to the wait!

Angel hope you are able to work some BD in!!

I keep switching back between thinking CD16 or CD17 for my O. I might just say CD17 so that I hold off longer for testing (as if that will happen) and also because I'm just not convinced with my gradual temp incline. 
For some reason in my mind, if we didn't BD within like 12-24 hours of ovulation I automatically feel out even though the two days before O are equally favorable. BUT even with mid day CD17 O, we would have BD 24 & 36ish (and 72) hours before O. God I obsess over this stuff way too much. I'm a perfectionist and control freak so I just can't handle not being 100% sure haha. Was torture when doc said my due date of my son was 2 days earlier than I thought it should be based on knowing when I ovulated lol (and yet was over a week overdue anyways!)

Does anyone else physically notice when their temp rises post O? Mid day CD18 I started feeling warmer, especially around my neck and still do now. Noticed it last cycle too until AF.


----------



## todmommy4568

Beth I definitely say you O'd yesterday!

Angel yay! So happy you got your positive finally!

Black I usually notice mine, I usually wear a sweater every day and after O it gets uncomfortable to wear my normal warm stuff


----------



## todmommy4568

Whoops forgot pnut.....yaaaaaaay peanut!!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## cscbeth8421

Angel- beautiful +opk! That was just like mine! Snuck up sooo fast! 

Todmommy- beware the +opk doesn't elude you! Seems us ladies with cp's last month have sneaky surges!

Black- i do think cd15 for you. Still. Agree with ff, and if we (ff and i ... Lol) are right, you have covered your bases. Even if you o'd 16 and 17. I think you'll be ok. 

Pnut- yay! A line is something! Fingers crossed you o soon! 

Dh wanted to bd tonight for good measure. It was cute. First time he had ever showed initiative to "baby dance". I think we covered our bases. Im done with mucinex for the month. Hoping that caused strong swimmers to fight for the egg.


----------



## Angel5000

I definitely notice the the temp rise, black. I am always freezing, my hands are ALWAYS Cold no matter what and my usual temps mid day are usually in the mid97s. After O I feel uncomfortably warm, almost feverish, and even my hubby will comment on how warm I suddenly am (versus complaining that I'm too cold to touch lol!). 

So, the last several months I O'd on the day of the +OPK but not convinced that'll happen this time. I know they say sperm lasts 3-5 days but is there a number that is standard ? Where is the cut off line, like most are 2 days but some are 3 and a few are 5? Or what? I dunno why I am stressing but I just wanna get the most chance possible. if we BD on wed and if I were to O today that's 2 days. So would that be a chance? 

Like black said, if I don't BD within a day or 2 of O I automatically feel out.


----------



## Blackrain90

Angel I have been googling that all week! I read somewhere that the average is 1.5-2 days for the less strong sperm. 3 days for slightly above average, etc. But the lowest minimum I found was 1.5 days


----------



## Blackrain90

Question, what setting is your FF on ladies? I usually use advanced. When I set to FAM and put in a temp for tomorrow it moves my O to CD17.


----------



## todmommy4568

@beth I am doing cd digi with FMU and a strip with FMU and then a strip in the early evening so hoping I can catch it but pretty sure I am just going to BD every other day until I get a sustained temp shift if I don't manage to catch it on an opk

So weird that now I am being all weird about O when normally I would be super calm because I am not supposed to O for 7 more days haha


----------



## cscbeth8421

I didnt know there were settings to change. I dont pay for ff, can i change the settings? What does FAM setting mean?


----------



## Blackrain90

I'm not sure you would have to try. FAM is fertility awareness method. I'm not an expert on it though


----------



## cscbeth8421

Where/how do i change it?


----------



## cscbeth8421

Ohh found it. Im set on advanced (recommended)


----------



## todmommy4568

I also set mine on advanced


----------



## MsRipple

I do advanced too. I would guess fam might be more likely to be conservative bc it's more for birth control so might set o at last possible date so you know whether to use protection but not most likely


----------



## Blackrain90

Cool beans. Alright ladies we are going with CD15, which means I will be starting to test next Friday! If I did O CD15 I should get a positive by then, 11 DPO.


----------



## Blackrain90

So weird, I was fiddling with my chart and settings. I put it back to advance and suddenly my crosshairs are solid...


----------



## todmommy4568

That is very weird but yay for solid CH!! That seems absolutely crazy that next Friday the madness of testing will start! I'm so excited! :dance: :haha:


----------



## Blackrain90

Lol I know! I am determined to wait till then.

I think ff is just having a shit fit haha. When I fiddle with my opk days and then put back to normal it gives dotted. If I switch to FAM and back to advanced, it makes them solid.


----------



## Angel5000

Temp drop today! That's down to my usual pre-O temp of around 96.8. We managed to BD last night even though we were at my parents and the bed makes noise at every single movement (we had to get creative). I was beating myself up for not dtd on Thurs because I have O'd on the day of +OPK the last 3 months but since today's a drop in temp I'm not as nervous now. FX that tomorrow is the temp rise and I will finally be in TWW!

Black - that's so weird. Wonder is there's a glitch somewhere. Technology, huh? :haha:


----------



## Blackrain90

Glad you were able to get some BD in last night! :happydance:


----------



## Angel5000

I think I'm getting sick :/ tired/itchy eyes and getting the scratchy / tight throat I get before I get a cold. :( hoping not but that's typical of the first month of school. Kids are full of germs. Lol.


----------



## Blackrain90

Uh oh! Well hopefully the worst holds off until you are done at the house!


----------



## mrscletus

Just wanted to drop in quickly and say 'look at my arc' I will catch up later..


----------



## MsRipple

Bought new cvs brand opks. Negative last night , then positive this am. But still negative (open circle on clear blue opk). Kind of confused. Of course dh is sick and not in the mood so maybe it just doesn't even matter. It is so frustrating to up into a lather to get o date right and then could all be for naught.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well congrats to them with they :bfp: and good luck to them who are ovulating and good luck for next cycle to them who :af: got xx


----------



## PnutProtector

Woo hoo Angel! Im wondering if thats what my LH surge will look like as it doesnt seem to be looking like a gradual thing. Glad you were able to BD at the parents house. Thats always a challenge when we visit my parents since there is no door on the upstairs guest room. Hope you arent really getting sick though.

@MrsCletus - What a lovely temp rise!! :dust:

@ beth - I agree with Angel. It def sounds like O happened day before yesterday.

:rofl: todmommy! 

I wish I could say I noticed my post O temp rise, but Im always hot during the summer and early fall. And our 80 degree weather lately is driving me nuts. Doesnt Missouri know that its supposed to be getting cooler not hotter?

And I was so googling how fast spermies swim, how long they live, and all that jazz the other day. And I got the same averages Black did. 1.5 - 3 days. 

Im so excited for the testing to start! It takes a lot of will power to wait.

AFM, OPKs arent getting any darker. This mornings seemed lighter (if thats possible). Im going to take another later this evening on a 3-4 hour hold with little to no liquid intake and see what happens. I might just get a crazy spontaneous surge like everyone else this cycle. haha.


----------



## Blackrain90

Mrscletus gorgeous temps!!

Ripple I would trust the digi over cheaps most of the time. 

Pnut and ripple I hope you both get sudden surges soon!

Sooooo... I know I said no symptom spotting this cycle...HAHA yeah right. Not trying to look for stuff, but have had aching in lower pelvis and back all day, as well as heartburn. That being said, I had all those this time last month so probably doesn't mean anything.


----------



## PnutProtector

Tonight's OPK was so faint. Ugh. But I had a gush of EWCM with a tiny red spot in it earlier and some light cramping on my right lower ab. So I have no idea what my body is thinking right now :shrug: 

FX for you Black!! It's so hard not to symptom spot when you know what to look for and when you want it so badly. I'm trying not to overthink mine this cycle either.


----------



## Blackrain90

Is it possible you could have missed the surge?

Edit: NvM I just realized you just started getting faints yesterday. But the EWCM is a good sign!!


----------



## cscbeth8421

Solid cross hairs!!!! Temps up there, 3dpo. FF has cd 1 planned for oct 6th, so that is my test date. That's what im shooting for. We shall see if i can make it! Lol


----------



## PnutProtector

Yay Beth!! :dust:


----------



## Angel5000

Well, DH and i were planning to BD last night after we worked on the estate. But there was a situation and things turned ugly (not between me and DH) and last night ended up being a really horrible night. Without going into all the details, the night culminated in me calling 911 with cops coming and taking my father to jail for the weekend for threatening my mom (and I) with a gun. So, needless to say, BD did not happen last night. My temp is up today but there's no way to know if that was due to the really horrible sleep and stress, or because O actually happened. And, if I didn't O yesterday, I'm not sure that with the stress that O will actually happen. Regardless, I'm having a horrible time right now and I feel like a horrible person because I keep thinking "Damn, selfish *** might have screwed with my chances at conception". Lol.

Between this, work, the estate, TTC, and my next set of grad classes start tomorrow...I'm incredibly overwhelmed. And, I don't normally share all of this with perfect strangers, but it was just such a horrendous night that I have to share with someone who is not related, or I Think I might just lose my mind.


----------



## Blackrain90

Oh gosh Angel that sounds absolutely terrifying! I am so glad you are safe and that no one was hurt!!


----------



## cscbeth8421

That sounds terrible angel. Im sorry youre going through this.


----------



## Blackrain90

And you aren't selfish! When you are investing so much time and energy into something, it's completely understandable to be upset when someone messes it up. But I have read a study recently that showed the highest success rate for conception was BD one day before O. So if you did happen to O yesterday, you are still in with a great shot! Hopefully you are able to spend the rest of today doing something you enjoy to help you relax xoxo


----------



## MsRipple

Hugs angel. How are you feeling? Agree with black - it's totally normal to think about ttc planning even with all the other stuff. Based on your temps and opks I would guess you ovulated yesterday, which would be excellent timing!


----------



## PnutProtector

:hugs: aww Angel. So sorry you had a bad night. That sounds just awful. If you did O yesterday, you should be covered FX!


I'm stressing today. My OPK lines aren't getting any darker. And sometimes they aren't showing up at all. I'm so confused. Did I miss my surge completely? UGH 
I talked to DH about it and he's said I can get the CVS brand of OPKs for next cycle if we don't catch the eggy.

How are things looking for everyone else?


----------



## Blackrain90

Your temps don't show a clear pattern so I'm thinking probably not yet. Hopefully soon! I don't see a clear pattern last month either


----------



## MsRipple

got another positive opk this morning with cvs brand opk, and a blazing positive on wondfo tonight. And felt O pain last night and today for a few seconds of sharp twinges (weird, as I normally only feel it once if at all - of course I thought maybe it's two eggs!). 

My guess is I ovulated today. I think my positive test yesterday was truly positive - don't know what the deal is with the Clear blue digs and I think I have trouble sometimes testing during the day because I drink too much (today I had no liquids for about 5 hours which is rare, so I though why not test). Plus despite DH illness, did get in some bd'ing last night. So grateful we were able to do so!


----------



## SecondNote

I am a ovulation test newbie, so please bear with me. This is my first time using them and I am a little confused. CD 12 and CD 13 I had positive tests. The test line was as dark as the control line. Today, CD 14 it was negative. The test line lightened a little to where it was not as dark as the control. Does this mean I ovulated or that I am about to ovulate? We BD on both CD 12 and CD 13 and I was pretty crampy during and after.


----------



## Angel5000

Thanks everyone for the support. :hugs: We'll see how tomorrow's temps go. I think we are going to try to BD today if we can just to be safe in case I didn't O yesterday. 

*SecondNote* You typically can ovulate anywhere from 12-48 hours after the first positive ovulation test. It's possible you already ovulated or you are going to ovulate very soon. The only way to confirm ovulation is through temps. Are you temping as well as OPKs or only using OPKs?


----------



## Blackrain90

What Angel said! Chance are you would have ovulated CD13 or CD14 latest, so 12&13 are great BD days!


----------



## SecondNote

Thank you both for answering my question. I am not temping. I think I might do that next cycle if this one doesn't end up with a BFP.


----------



## PnutProtector

@black - My temps suck. My mom said she had similar problems when she tried temping. It's so frustrating. Why can't my body just be "normal"? I did discard two temps because I was sick those two days. Maybe I should add them back for now?

@SecondNote - It sounds like you have O'd and you def BDed on the best days! Good luck to you!!

@Ripple - I always wonder if I'm drinking too much for the tests too. I want to stay hydrated, but I want better test results too! The struggle is real! But I would agree with you on the first OPK being the true positive. FX you catch that eggy!


----------



## Blackrain90

If they were all over the place too I wouldn't worry about it, especially since your later temps suggest no O yet.


----------



## Blackrain90

Sooo. I've decided that waiting to test is overrated....Besides, I feel like it would be a bigger letdown to get a BFN after waiting, whereas seeing the BFNs earlier on would make it less of a shock.

And with that lame ass explanation, here is my 6DPO BFN hahaha. Don't really know why I bothered, was originally gonna wait until Wednesday but then thought 'well, I do have to pee...' and that was that. Giving the rest to DH to hide until Wednesday though lol.
 



Attached Files:







ccdbc46e-caea-4c57-8407-69fb8bb716de-1.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## PnutProtector

:rofl: "well, I do have to pee"

You're going to get our line eyes started early!


----------



## cupcake.

Good morning ladies :) i'm not caught up at all, had kind of a rough weekend and tried to stay off of bnb.. 

CD22 and i still have not ovulated.. feeling like my body is letting my down and still feeling quite down :( but there's nothing i can actually do but wait so that's what i'll do.. 

Fx blackrain that your bfn turns into a bfp this month! :D


----------



## PnutProtector

We're sitting in the "I haven't ovulated yet" boat together Cupcake. :coffee:


----------



## Laubull

I am waiting to ovulate too :-/ I am CD14 and was hoping to ovulate early but think it'll be CD20 ish. I think waiting to ovulate is better than the TWW though, just! x


----------



## cupcake.

Laubull said:


> I am waiting to ovulate too :-/ I am CD14 and was hoping to ovulate early but think it'll be CD20 ish. I think waiting to ovulate is better than the TWW though, just! x

Welcome :) and fx you o soon :) 

But i gotta say, i prefer the TWW haha at least then you know when you'll be done waiting, the wait to ovulation is just so draining


----------



## todmommy4568

Pnut I am the same way with my afternoon opks, I drink so much during the day because I think staying hydrated for better/more cm is more important. I do hold and not drink but always wonder how accurate it is with so many fluids in my system. That is where I like the cb digi because they use FMU. Hoping you get some answers soon.

Angel- so sorry you had a rough weekend :hugs: sounds like you still hit some good days though!

Laubull- just! :rofl: I haven't heard anyone say that for a long time! Fx'd that you ovulate soon!

Cupcake- :hugs: I really hope things straighten out for you 

Black- my line eye wasn't prepared for that! :haha: I will have it ready for Wednesday! I wasn't going to push anyone into early testing this month due to all the heartbreak last month but since you started testing already I will start encouraging you to take more tests :haha:

AFM I followed you guys this weekend reading the thread once or twice a day but didn't really feel like posting :/ also didn't temp this weekend. Just kind of tried to not be all consumed with TTC this weekend. Took some family pictures and painted pumpkins with DS and had a relaxing weekend. Was very happy that my temp this morning is still in normal range and I'm not having to beat myself up for skipping temp for two days haha. I got a flashing smiley this morning!!!!! Estrogen surge has begun, four more days to probable O day and looking like its on track! Need some :sex: :haha:


----------



## MsRipple

@ black - rofl :haha: :)

@ cupcake and all others waiting to o - hope the wait ends soon. That uncertainty can drive you bonkers

I was confident of o yesterday but given temps it does not appear I did.


----------



## cscbeth8421

Hey ladies! Ive been following you guys multiple times a day. Just have nothing to report. Im bloated, but thats it. 4dpo and still planning to hold out till next tuesday. 
Off topic- dh and i are doing some friendly competition. Whoever looses the highest percentage of body weight in 2 weeks has to pay the other $100. Weigh in is next tuesday as well. Wouldnt it be great to get my BFP and win $100 in the same morning!!!!???!!!! Im down 4lbs in 6 days. We also just got treadmill in the basement so ive been watching my shows while i walk after our son goes to bed. Anyone use fitbit? Wanna be buddies?!


----------



## AngelOb

Cd11. I didn't temp over the weekend either, just wanted to relax a little more than I have been lately. Temp went up a little bit this morning but I don't think it's enough to merit anything happening over the weekend. I'll start doing opks when I get home tonight so I can feel better about being able to see when I O.


----------



## todmommy4568

cscbeth8421 said:


> Hey ladies! Ive been following you guys multiple times a day. Just have nothing to report. Im bloated, but thats it. 4dpo and still planning to hold out till next tuesday.
> Off topic- dh and i are doing some friendly competition. Whoever looses the highest percentage of body weight in 2 weeks has to pay the other $100. Weigh in is next tuesday as well. Wouldnt it be great to get my BFP and win $100 in the same morning!!!!???!!!! Im down 4lbs in 6 days. We also just got treadmill in the basement so ive been watching my shows while i walk after our son goes to bed. Anyone use fitbit? Wanna be buddies?!

I am a fitbit user always looking for new friends! I will PM you my email address so you can look me up by that and add me! I have a thread in diet and exercise about fitbit friends the girls that have posted there are always welcoming new friends too!


----------



## cscbeth8421

todmommy4568 said:


> cscbeth8421 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! Ive been following you guys multiple times a day. Just have nothing to report. Im bloated, but thats it. 4dpo and still planning to hold out till next tuesday.
> Off topic- dh and i are doing some friendly competition. Whoever looses the highest percentage of body weight in 2 weeks has to pay the other $100. Weigh in is next tuesday as well. Wouldnt it be great to get my BFP and win $100 in the same morning!!!!???!!!! Im down 4lbs in 6 days. We also just got treadmill in the basement so ive been watching my shows while i walk after our son goes to bed. Anyone use fitbit? Wanna be buddies?!
> 
> I am a fitbit user always looking for new friends! I will PM you my email address so you can look me up by that and add me! I have a thread in diet and exercise about fitbit friends the girls that have posted there are always welcoming new friends too!Click to expand...

Sent the request!!


----------



## mrscletus

Hey Ladies--- Hope everyone is having a great Monday. I also laid low this weekend. Definitely stressing a little bit about how much we didn't BD this cycle around O... Thinking I may have wasted a perfectly good cycle. 

Thanks for the laughs this morning tho, "well I do have to pee" I hope that isn't me tomorrow (6dpo) I am really going to wait this month. Every month I get myself into a testing and symptom frenzy... this month I honestly think I missed it, and am just going to wait for AF. 

My everything is crossed for those of you that haven't O'ed yet and I am cheering on your eggies!! 

On a side note- we went to my nephews Baptism this weekend and my ovaries literally ached as I was holding him. LOL 
He is adorable- and its funny because my sister in law (his mommy) is the ONLY other person that knows we are TTC!


----------



## todmommy4568

Cletus- I'm sorry you are feeling out. :hugs: it looks like you guys BD'd at great times though!

Beth - I didnt get it :( do you want to try again or I can just add you if you want to send me your info or the link to your fitbit page


----------



## cscbeth8421

My user name is cscbeth8421 if you want to add me.


----------



## todmommy4568

cscbeth8421 said:


> My user name is cscbeth8421 if you want to add me.

https://www.fitbit.com/user/38GHSR

Why do they have to make the friends thing so hard :haha: I can never find an option to search by username which would be super helpful!


----------



## jalilma

CD #6... Hoping 9 months from now to be getting ready to welcome a baby!:winkwink:


----------



## todmommy4568

Welcome jalilma! How long have you been trying? Do you have other children or will this be your first? Here I go getting nosy already :haha:


----------



## cscbeth8421

Todmommy- i sent it to you from my fitness pal. Im a dork. Lol. Sent you one thru fitbit. Im also doing this on my phone so i it doesnt work ill try again tomorrow


----------



## todmommy4568

cscbeth8421 said:


> Todmommy- i sent it to you from my fitness pal. Im a dork. Lol. Sent you one thru fitbit. Im also doing this on my phone so i it doesnt work ill try again tomorrow

Accepted! Yay, you are kickin my butt my 20,000 steps lol. I only got in 3600 steps yesterday :blush: on the couch all.day.long

Okay so I am having trouble classifying my CM. It is watery in nature very thin doesn't really stretch at all but doesn't break and blob like my creamy stuff does. But it has a white ish tint to it which my watery didn't have at all last month :shrug: what do you guys think I should classify it as in FF, there is a TON of it!


----------



## cscbeth8421

Creamy?


----------



## BostonLover89

Hello again! CD 4 today, thankfully I said goodbye to AF over the weekend. I've been taking the soy isoflavone for a few days, I plan on taking them until cd 6, plus my normal prenatal. 

I think I finally got into a rhythm with temping! Hoorah! Hopefully I'll actually be able to confirm my O this month. 

Since this is my first time using the soy I think I'm going to start my OPKS a little early in case I O ahead of schedule. 

Has anyone ever had success with the he soy helping O and LP? TIA!


----------



## todmommy4568

Bostonlove- glad you are getting temping down! I haven't personally used soy but have heard good things hopefully it works wonders for you!

Beth I am leaning towards creamy except that it is just barely white and so so thin


----------



## cscbeth8421

Boston lover- do you live in boston? I do!!! Well 10 minutes outside boston proper.


----------



## BostonLover89

Cscbeth- no, lol Boston (terrier) lover! My pups get the brunt of my baby obsession while TTC... Stroller and all lol


----------



## mrscletus

jalilma said:


> CD #6... Hoping 9 months from now to be getting ready to welcome a baby!:winkwink:

Welcome... And yes please tell us about yourself.. 

*Todmommy*- I might lean towards creamy, however given where you are in your cycle it seems odd that you would have creamy CM. Our damn bodies are so stinking confusing!!! 

*BostonLove*- Glad to see you back, I cant help with the iso advice, hopefully someone will be able to tho.. 

*cscbeth8421* I am hoping to get a fitbit soon and would love to be buddies!!!


----------



## Jaxie086

Blackrain90 said:


> Sooo. I've decided that waiting to test is overrated....Besides, I feel like it would be a bigger letdown to get a BFN after waiting, whereas seeing the BFNs earlier on would make it less of a shock.
> 
> And with that lame ass explanation, here is my 6DPO BFN hahaha. Don't really know why I bothered, was originally gonna wait until Wednesday but then thought 'well, I do have to pee...' and that was that. Giving the rest to DH to hide until Wednesday though lol.

Lol! This is how I feel about testing too. Given, this is the first cycle we are trying with our #1, so I am VERY new to this whole thing. I also know how unlikely it is to conceive on the first try. 
I'm 8dpo and AF is due oct. 4. I've taken 2 tests already with BFN (I know it's way early to test) but today marks 6 days before my missed AF so I tried the Early First Response test this morning (BFN). The only reason I have been wanting to take tests so early is because I had symptoms very early on. Of course, this probably doesn't mean I'd get a possible BFP early either.


----------



## cscbeth8421

Jaxie- you're an early tester too?! You're in the right place! ;) 

Todmommy- in regards to your cm, wait and check it later. Im sure you'll have a more definite answer.


----------



## lvksa

Hi Girls! I'm back.

Wow, that was a lot of travel... From September 12 I've been in airplanes for a total of 30+ hours. I couldn't even tell you how many hours in the car/bus. I'm exhausted, but happy to be back at home in KSA. 

Two days before my wedding my mom had a bridal shower for me at my aunt's house. My grandfather went out the front door took a step and fell down. He broke his femur and needed surgery, so he couldn't attend the wedding. It seemed so crazy because we decided to have the reception there now because of him. He has multiple forms of cancer one which has now spread to his bones. But anyways...Thanks be to God for everything.

I've missed you all! I just tried to take a few minutes to go through and read the posts that I've missed. Fingers crossed for everyone.

My chat is wacky again. Two missing temps due to long air travel and only a handful of solid circles from not temping at the same time everyday. However, FF has given me crosshairs and notes that I'm 7dpo today.


----------



## cscbeth8421

Welcome back!!!! Your chart looks great! Do you think you've covered your bases?


----------



## lvksa

cscbeth8421 said:


> Welcome back!!!! Your chart looks great! Do you think you've covered your bases?

FF says O on CD 16
we BDed CD 14 late evening and CD 17 very early morning (maybe it could be counted as CD 16 as it was like 12 am) and late evening. So I'm hoping that will do..as we missed day before and day of.


----------



## todmommy4568

Yay ivska welcome back! Was so excited when I saw your name as the last post! :haha: sorry to hear about your grandpa :hugs: your chart looks awesome!


----------



## lvksa

todmommy4568 said:


> Yay ivska welcome back! Was so excited when I saw your name as the last post! :haha: sorry to hear about your grandpa :hugs: your chart looks awesome!

:hugs: It's good to be back. I wanted to check in while I was away, but there just wasn't time!


----------



## cscbeth8421

One of my co-workers just told me she is pregnant. She was due af yesterday. She told me the test was faint. I told her to show me the pic. It was BLAZING...like same color as control line. When i told her this she said "but isnt it supposed to be darker than the other line?" I said "noooo! That is only ovulation tests!!!!"

Sooo many babies!!!

Symptom spotting: crampy and full feeling in lower belly. Metallic taste in mouth and salivating a ton! Like, i might drool. Lmao


----------



## Blackrain90

Todmommy if it's more clear and watery than creamy I would say watery.

Welcome new ladies!! Sorry boston I haven't taken soy so can't be much help but would agree with testing sooner.

Jaxie, yay for early testing haha! You're right, it's unlikely to get a positive before 10DPO so you've got lots of time! Every month I think I'm getting symptoms, but I guess it's just the increase in progesterone cuz it causes all the same symptoms. Hopefully we both get early BFP though!


----------



## Blackrain90

Welcome back Ivska!!!


----------



## Justme43

cscbeth8421 said:


> Hey ladies! Ive been following you guys multiple times a day. Just have nothing to report. Im bloated, but thats it. 4dpo and still planning to hold out till next tuesday.
> Off topic- dh and i are doing some friendly competition. Whoever looses the highest percentage of body weight in 2 weeks has to pay the other $100. Weigh in is next tuesday as well. Wouldnt it be great to get my BFP and win $100 in the same morning!!!!???!!!! Im down 4lbs in 6 days. We also just got treadmill in the basement so ive been watching my shows while i walk after our son goes to bed. Anyone use fitbit? Wanna be buddies?!

Good for you... Healthy competition is so much fun and it is the biggest motivator. 

I've been in a 100 mile walking challenge for the month of September and I only have 7 miles to go to make my 100 mile mark. 

It is an excellent way to keep my mind occupied while I wait.. I would love to be your buddy.


----------



## mrscletus

Welcome back lvksa, glad to see your travels were all safe... Sorry about your grandpa, but I agree your chart looks great!! Definitely good timing.

I'm just sitting over here wondering how I am going to make it to next week... LOL


----------



## Blackrain90

Get your OH to hide your tests haha. Working for me now, no way he will give them to me early.


----------



## mrscletus

Blackrain90 said:


> Get your OH to hide your tests haha. Working for me now, no way he will give them to me early.

That is a great idea... EXCEPT, DH is always the one asking if it is time to test yet. But I will try this approach. He may see it as a competition in which case he will do everything he can to keep them away from me!!


----------



## Blackrain90

Haha good idea.


----------



## Blackrain90

Unrelated: Took my son out shopping for a Halloween costume. He was a bit scared of the dino we got so thought we would let him pick one. Made the mistake of walking him past a prop that jumped out and made noise- oh my god did that kid ever scream! Needless to say he was shaking and clinging to us the rest of the night. He finally found a costume he wasn't scared of- Batman! Except he won't let us put it on him....But we have a month to work on it I guess!
 



Attached Files:







20150928_190444-1.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## lvksa

@Blackrain90 he is so so so cute! What a sweet face! Thanks for sharing. The pic really made me smile.

I slept 3 hours and woke up not feeling well. My temp was 99.23. I've been sitting on the couch watching youtube since 3am.


----------



## todmommy4568

Black he is so cute! Looks a lot like you! I don't like posting pictures here per say haha but on the link I posted to my fitbit page I am pretty sure people can see my profile pic even if we aren't friends hehe I'm always so curious to know what people look like.

Ivska I saw your temp earlier and was going to ask if you were sick. :hugs: hoping you feel better soon! On the plus side being sick means lower immune system which means easier implant! Unless your bodies immune system is already up to fight whatever you have....I don't know I am just talking out of my *** right now :haha:


----------



## Blackrain90

Yikes Ivska I hope you feel better soon!! Yeah I was wondering about the temp too. I'm extremely hot and feeling a smidge off too so hopefully I'm not getting ill. Fx'd you get some rest!

Haha Angel (whoops should say todmommy!) every single person that sees my son instantly says 'oh my gosh he looks exactly like his daddy' so it's a nice change to have someone say he looks like me lol. I'm not super paranoid about pictures of myself on here since most of the people are in another country lol.


----------



## Angel5000

I'm finally back home. What a weekend (plus today). I can't believe I'm going back to work tomorrow. This just feel so surreal. I started to get sick, so I now have a cold too. Blah. But, based on temps for today and yesterday I think that maybe I did actually O Saturday. It isn't above ALL the other temps, because of the temp spike from earlier in cycle, but it is above at least the last week. And I've read it only has to spike over the last 6. I'll hopefully be able to confirm O after tomorrow's temp. I'm also hoping this cold I have isn't affecting my temps too much. I've also had creamy CM today and starting mid-day yesterday which leads me to believe O occurred. 

On the symptom spotting aspect - my nipples started hurting Saturday, and today they are almost unbearable to touch. Taking a shower alone was incredibly painful. I've had this before, a couple months ago, so I am not really putting much into it. Possible it's just related to ovulation but i thought that O symptoms would be gone by now if I did O on Saturday. 

I need to get some decent sleep, so I'm going to take cold meds tonight to help me sleep. Hoping they don't affet my temp. 

Welcome back *Ivksa*!!!

*cscbeth* I'm always looking for new fitbit friends!! I sent you a PM with my info! 

*todmommy* I added you on Fitbit!


----------



## Blackrain90

Sore nips are a good confirmation that you did O, it's likely caused by the increase in progesterone.


----------



## cupcake.

Good morning ladies :) and welcome back ivksa! Hope you're feeling better and your temp is back to normal post O levels :hugs:

As for me, I'm counting myself out for this cycle, but i've come to terms with it. Not sure if i was having stress or what it was, but i'm almost sure i won't ovulate this cycle. So i'm just going to wait for AF, not take any more OPKs and also not stress about BDing. Still going to keep temping but only cause i get up at the same time anyway and i don't want to break the habit. 
Still a bit bummed because i really didn't want to be in early pregnancy during carnival season (january/february) where i have a lot of dance performances and obviously stress i would like to avoid but still be so early that we're probably not comfortable telling everyone.. but we'll cross that bridge when we get there i guess. 

To everyone else, :dust: :dust: hope you all caught the egg this month :)


----------



## lvksa

Thanks ladies <3. I took my temp again a little bit ago to see if I had a fever and it is back down to 98 but my entire body is aching. My lower back is sore and my arms and legs feel like they are full of sand. Sometimes I get sick after doing a lot of travel, so I&#8217;m not super surprised, but I hope that it goes away quickly.


----------



## cscbeth8421

So last night my husband made me promise to "not get crazy with pregnancy tests this month." I reminded him i did in fact have + pregnancy tests last month which resulted in the pregnancy not progressing. Like a super early MC. 

So what do i do this morning at 5dpo....test. lol feast your eyes on this BFN. We will just keep this between us. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







2015-09-29 08_08_59.png
File size: 146.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MsRipple

Bring on the tests my fellow crazy pee on a stick ladies! Flashing back to marching into the bathroom with three types of opks and a determined look on my face :)

@ black @ ivska hoping y'all have an embryo heating you up and not an illness!


I think I ovulated yesterday and not Sunday. Temp up this am. Was hoping to bd day before o but oh well, two days isn't bad. Fingers crossed for crosshairs!


----------



## todmommy4568

Black I agree not too much to worry about I just wonder because I found this forum through googling questions and it comes up all the time now when I go to dr Google and not many people know we are TTC so I don't want to be accidentally spotted :haha:

Angel I'm sorry you are feeling sick :hugs: cough medicine hasn't ever seemed to really affect my temps in the past. I was so out of it when I woke up this morning lol I saw your fitbit request and accepted it while saying who the h*ll is this :haha: I am on fitbit groups and have a thread posted on BnB so I shouldn't really be surprised by new friends :haha:

Cupcake :hugs: I hope things get sorted out soon for you 

Ivska- Epsom salt bath? Always makes me feel better when I feel like that, draw some of that nasty crud out and relax the muscles. Good sign that your temp is going down though (how often do I say that?! Haha)

Beth it'll be our secret :haha: 5dpo is when you know you are a POAS addict!


----------



## todmommy4568

I agree ripple it looks like the eggy popped yesterday. You had good quality cm which makes 2 days okay :dust:


----------



## cscbeth8421

That test was just for fun. PROMISE to hold out till at least sunday (10dpo) hoping to hang in there till tuesday. But lets be honest. :blush:


----------



## mrscletus

Beth- I'm just glad someone cracked before I did... LOL

I am really trying to wait until Friday... BUT who knows what tomorrow (7dpo) will bring. LOL


----------



## Angel5000

Got my CH this morning. I am 3DPO and officially in the TWW. 

Apparently I took too much cold medicine last night, I can barely keep my eyes open today, my head is so foggy I can't even think straight. Thank goodness I have training today instead of teaching classes. While I prefer to teach instead of sit through boring training sessions, today I'll be glad for something that doesn't require me to be in charge of students. Hoping I'll be a little better for tomorrow.


----------



## Lawes1987

I don't understand a lot of the shortened talk but I'm TTC after an 18 month break. I had 3 miscarriages and me and OH wanted a break.

This is my first month of trying, I am using the App Olia and according to that I am... on day 20 of my cycle and I had my egg white and then water CF a few days ago so I think I ovulated around 16-17.

I weighed myself on 21st and was 224lbs - normal for me and has been for 18 months ish. But I weighed myself this morning and I'm 228.4lbs! I haven't changed any of my habits either. So I have no idea whats going on.


----------



## cscbeth8421

mrscletus said:


> Beth- I'm just glad someone cracked before I did... LOL
> 
> I am really trying to wait until Friday... BUT who knows what tomorrow (7dpo) will bring. LOL

all good!


----------



## mrscletus

Yay for *Angel* its great getting solid CH right??

And welcome to *Lawes1987 *, so sorry to hear of your losses. I understand why you wanted a break. And with the weight honestly our bodies will fluctuate so much during our cycles... I would just keep monitoring it.

AFM- So exhausted!! I really cant wait to get home from work and take a little siesta!!


----------



## cscbeth8421

My sense of smell is off the charts! I walked into our bathroom at home, and i could smell mildew! (i'm an OCD cleaner, so my bathroom is never dirty enough to smell!) I immediately took everything, shower curtain, shower liner, 2 rugs, all washcloths and towels and put them in the washer with bleach. Our bathroom echo's now! Feels like we are moving!


----------



## mrscletus

That's a good sign Beth!! 

Can we talk about headaches now?? Im really trying not to do this- but I feel warm, tired, and have a headache now that wont go away... I really hate doing this to myself but I cant help but think what might be causing all of this :dust:


----------



## todmommy4568

Angel yay for crosshairs, hopefully you will feel better tomorrow 

Lawes welcome :wave: so sorry to hear about your losses :hugs:

All good things Beth :thumbup:

Cletus hopefully you are getting the beginnings of some raging pregnancy hormones :) :dust:

AFM I have a raging headache and have felt very off all day, hasn't been fun. Hoping that I dont O until Friday since OH just told me he will be out of town tomorrow, Thursday, and most of Friday. I was looking at last months chart and I got this weird bell curve that I am having now 4-5 days before I O'ed. Also if any of you remember last month my opk got dark then faded out and went positive 4 days later well my opk Sunday was dark and now they have massively faded out. Hoping this all means I am following the same path as last month as that would make for good timing.


----------



## Blackrain90

Welcome (back) lawes, hope you get lucky this time around!

Angel YAY welcome to the TWW!

Beth that is very odd but not a bad thing! 

Todmommy there is a good chance your body will follow a smiliar pattern so fx'd you get some BD in before O!

MrsCletus I am right in that boat with you (though not much of a headache but a little last night). But I am boiling and exhausted. Skipping the gym tonight! Hoping your temp dip today is a good sign.

Trying not to symptom spot but it's impossible. But at the same time I wonder how much is in my head since I know all the possible symptoms.

So far: pelvic aching around 5-6dpo
Yesterday 7dpo, felt like I was getting a cold (with a sinus headache)
Today- exhausted and irritable (but the irritable is more likely PMS as I get bipolar mood swings before AF). Heartburn the last few days (but got post O last cycle too.)
Occasional 'pricks' by my nipple (only way I can describe) but could also be in my head as they aren't sore to touch. Also very thirsty today.
Weird one- burping a lot. Not full out loud ones (except once) but like constant air bubbles coming up my throat if that makes sense. 

I feel like it's all moreso normal stuff but will see what the next few days hold. The insane impatience/irritability is making me feel out as I always get that way several days before AF.


----------



## Blackrain90

Well, noticed some pink spotting after BM this evening, very light mixed in wet CM (and only when I wiped a bit more inside). Had pink discharge/spotting after BMs last cycle too although it was sticky CM. Very grumpy this evening and feeling bleh. Not a headache per say but a bit foggy I guess.


----------



## Angel5000

Hi *Lawes*! Welcome to our group! So sorry to hear about your losses. Do you use temps or OPKs to help pinpoint Ovulation ? Odd that you jumped up in weight the last few days, any chance you've had a lot of sodium or anything and it's just water weight? 

*mrscletus* - Yes! Getting solid CH is such a great thing!

*cscbeth* Smell huh?! Hoping that is a good sign!!

AFM, my nipples are still REALLY sensitive and painful to touch. For those of you who get sensitive nips during O, how long after O does it last? I don't get this every cycle, but a couple cycles I have and I can't remember how long after O it lasted. 

Hoping my cold gets better soon, but now I suspect I might be getting a UTI. :( I have frequent need to urinate and I have very mild burning sensation. It's mild but enough that I notice it, and that's a problem. I've started taking cranberry pills, drinking loads of water, and taking extra vitamin C (heard it helps). Hoping it doesn't get worse because I can't just leave class and go to the bathroom whenever I need to. :(


----------



## lvksa

up early again today with a still slightly higher than usual temp. Really hoping that today my stomach calms down. Its been 3 days of everything going straight through me. Trying to keep hydrated and hoping that it will pass without having to go to the doctors.

@todmommy4568 I actually don&#8217;t have an epsom salt here and I&#8217;m not sure if/where I could buy it. That would have been so nice yesterday. 

@lawes1987 welcome <3

@csbeth8421 Since I came to live in Riyadh my nose is almost always half plugged from it being so dry and dusty in this city. I think I would go crazy if I could smell every little thing like that!

@mrscletus @blackrain90 hard not to symptom spot haha. I do it for record keeping purposes as I struggled coming off of BCP.


----------



## cupcake.

Good morning ladies! To all of you in the TWW and symptom spotting: hope you all actually did catch and that's where the symptoms come from! Keeping my fingers crossed :dust: :dust:

As for me.. i'm going out on a limb here and suggest i may have ovulated yesterday? Haha temp is up significantly today so yesterday may have been it. We didn't end up BDing but it's okay, i was already assuming we're out and now if i really did O yesterday we BD on O-1, so we may not have the best chances but we're not out either. 

That is if I did O, i started getting a sore throat and stuffy nose so it may also be that my body is fighting an infection. So I just gotta see if my temps stay up.


----------



## Lawes1987

Hey everyone! Thanks for all the lovely comments! I hope I get lucky this time, I certainly feel more ready for it. 

I'm not a broody, gooey person at all, I'm quite hard faced really. But I just have this little itching in my heart for a baby. I'm great with everyone elses and I have been with my husband for over 4 years now.

I am not taking ovulation tests or checking my temperature. I'm using the App Ovia and I'm monitoring my cervical fluid. Based on two days of egg white consistancy and 2 days of water consistancy, it pinpointed that I ovulated on either Friday 25th or Saturday 26th, days 16 and 17 of my cycle. 

Today is day 21 of my cycle, which I assume is 4/5 dpo. When do I test? Ovia doesn't want me to until 9th October, which is the day after my period is due.

I'm having some slightly odd very mild crampy feelings near my cervix today.


----------



## mrscletus

Well ladies.. I caved! At 7dpo I figured I would get this result. Now back on the reality train and waiting til the weekend! At least I got it out of my system and expected this result. 

Will catch up more later :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## cscbeth8421

cupcake. said:


> Good morning ladies! To all of you in the TWW and symptom spotting: hope you all actually did catch and that's where the symptoms come from! Keeping my fingers crossed :dust: :dust:
> 
> As for me.. i'm going out on a limb here and suggest i may have ovulated yesterday? Haha temp is up significantly today so yesterday may have been it. We didn't end up BDing but it's okay, i was already assuming we're out and now if i really did O yesterday we BD on O-1, so we may not have the best chances but we're not out either.
> 
> That is if I did O, i started getting a sore throat and stuffy nose so it may also be that my body is fighting an infection. So I just gotta see if my temps stay up.

If you did O yesterday you BD'd the day before so you're still in the game! What a fantastic temp jump!!


----------



## todmommy4568

Black- IB? you usually have a short LP right?

Angel- you just can't catch a break! Hoping your body starts treating you better soon :hugs:

Cupcake- fx'ed that it is O! O-1 doesn't sound like a bad chance to me at all!

Lawes- I would think the 5th or 6th would be about the earliest you could possibly get a reliable answer. I wouldn't be able to hold out that long :haha: but that just leads to squinting and editing pictures lol

Cletus- I swear I see a shadow on everything :dohh:

AFM had to start a new digi moniter and it gave me a low which I was kind of expecting, if it's the same digi once you get a flashing smiley I think it stays that way pretty much until solid. Got in some BD'ing at about 2 AM last night and just put it for this morning since it was so late in the night.


----------



## cscbeth8421

Off topic- In regards to my husband and my weight loss challenge. I am down 6lbs in 8 days! woo hoo! I think he is down 3. GOOO ME! And as some of you see on fit bit, i am killin' it with my steps! I better get a BFP and win $100 from him on Tuesday! 

No real symptoms to spot right now. Just hanging in there. NOT testing. :) still 6dpo, so too early anyways (just keep telling myself that!) Temp staying nice and high at 98.2 this morning. I looked back yesterday in FF and noticed of the 4 times i have gotten + pregnancy tests, the DAY i got the + my temps dropped into 97's. interesting. 

How is everyone else doing? I'm sorry so many of you are getting sick with colds and stomach stuff. ugh. But i guess that happens with the changing of seasons. The weather here in Boston is like a monsoon right now! so much rain! But it was a super dry summer and our lawn shows it.


----------



## todmommy4568

Beth- congrats on the weight loss! I can't catch up to you on my leader board lol but I am trying. I decided I would try and make sure I hit my 10,000 every day this week, very gratifying so far. You are rocking it! :thumbup:


----------



## lvksa

I'm deciding if I want to start testing tomorrow at 10dpo or if I'll wait a couple extra days...

Just for fun...here is a pic of our wedding cake from the wedding in Vermont a couple weeks ago while I was away :).
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7454.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Blackrain90

Cupcake I have read that O-1 is as good as (if not better) than O so you have a great shot!!

Todmommy, I had this kind of spotting after BM several days last cycle so not really leaning towards IB, though that would be wonderful. I feel pretty out TBH. Will get my tests from DH tonight and test then but will still be a bit early.

Ivska that looks gorgeous!

And yay Beth!!!


----------



## AngelOb

Angel: I've never had super sensitive nipples but I've started to notice that my bbs are sore from the first day of O all the way up until AF shows. I hate how pregnancy symptoms and pms are so similar, really screws up symptom spotting for me lol

cupcake - I would say you are definitely in the game if you O'd yesterday (which is what it looks like by your temp), both of my last bfps were from bding the day before and not the day of. Fx'd for you.

Ivksa: that cake is beautiful! I'm a sucker for wedding stuff right now, the bf and I are talking about getting engaged so it's a big front thought in my mind.

AFM I am on cd13. The past two cycles I have O'd on cd15 so I'm assuming I'll follow that again. Got in some bd last night just in case and will probably try to have another go today and tomorrow just to make sure we catch it lol. Otherwise just waiting until I'm in the tww, feels like such a long time even though its only a few days away.


----------



## Angel5000

Checking in before work. I was at another (boring) training yesterday (continuation of the trainign from before), so I'll be glad to be back in my classroom. Plus, I'm hoping I can get some steps in! My fitbit is woefully behind! 

Unfortunately I am EXHAUSTED. We went to bed at 8:30 last night (alarm goes off at 5) and I just cannot seem to wake up. I did take cold meds last night, but took significantly less than before and I woke up just fine, I'm just so very very exhausted. I can't wait until this weekend when I can SLEEP. The last 2 weekends cleaning out the estate has left me feeling like I haven't had a chance to really relax or sleep or anything in a very long time. 

*cupcake* Hope you did O!!! FX! :) Sorry tohear you're getting sick though, I've caught a bad cold too and it's really unpleasant. :(

*Lawes* So once an egg is released it can take approximately 6-12 days to implant, with the average being around 7-9DPO. Once implantation occurs, the hcg starts to build in your system and it takes a few days of that before you can test. Anything before that won't detect implantation. Temping will sometimes let you see a dip in the temps that might indicate implantation (but is not always there or may not always be implantation), but if you aren't temping then you just have to wait. :) Most people say that anything before 10DPO is going to come up BFN so you should wait at least until 10DPO, but it is best and most accurate if you wait until AF (period) is late. Of course....most of us can't ever wait htat long. :haha: but that's the "smart" thing to do. :)

*AngelOb* Yeah, I was just saying the same thing to DH, that God was playing a cruel joke when he made pregnancy and AF symptoms so similar.


----------



## lvksa

@Angel5000 I'm so sorry that you are feeling so much fatigue. I hope that you start to feel better very soon. Make sure that you are drinking enough water!


----------



## todmommy4568

Beautiful cake ivska!


----------



## cupcake.

What a pretty cake ivksa! :) 

Thanks angel, i do hope too haha 

I hope O-1 is going to be enough BDing, obviously chances would be better if we had BD a couple more days but that's ok. I was sure i wouldn't even ovulate haha 
I took some medicine that's supposed to keep an infect or a cold from developing when you feel like there might be one coming up and i must say i feel tons better than last night or even this morning so that's a plus


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well been busy making dd bobbles and Halloween bobbles spiders and punkins xx


----------



## PnutProtector

Boston - Welcome back! I am not familiar with iso, sorry.

Todmommy - I would say watery. I wish there was an in-between choice, cause mine is like that sometimes too.

Jaxie - Welcome! I&#8217;m excited to have another in here TTC for #1 :dance: We are cycle 3, so we&#8217;re not too far in yet. 

Ivska - Welcome back! At least FF gave you cross hairs even with a sorta crazy chart. I still haven&#8217;t gotten any. FX you caught that egg! :dust:

Beth - beautiful secret 5dpo BFN, but that heightened sense of smell is a great sign!! FX!

Black- That is such a good idea about having DH hide the HPTs. But Right now I&#8217;m just so frustrated with my OPKs that I&#8217;m not really thinking about HPTs lol. Sorry you&#8217;re feeling so irritable lately. Hope AF stays away.

Cupcake - So sorry you feel out this cycle. :hugs:

Ripple - Yay for O! :dust:

Welcome Lawes! So sorry for you losses. But FX for this cycle. :dust: I hope you catch that eggy.

Angel5000 - Feel better! Fatigue sucks.

AngelOb - Sounds like a good plan to me! FX for you!


AFM, I&#8217;m confused. I still haven&#8217;t gotten positive OPK. The darkest one I got was yesterday midmorning, but it&#8217;s not dark enough for a true positive. My temps aren&#8217;t making things any easier, but my CM has been lovely the past few days. I don&#8217;t know what to think. We&#8217;re just going to keep at it until AF. I don&#8217;t feel out, which is good I guess.


----------



## Blackrain90

If yesterday was pretty dark and you are getting the good CM I would hope you could ovulate in a few days, fx'd that your body makes up it's mind!


----------



## MsRipple

@ivska awesome cake! Did you get married?!?

@pnut my guess would be soon!


----------



## MsRipple

@ black good looking chart - when's the next test? ;)


----------



## Blackrain90

This evenings BFN. Not super surprised, especially since if I did O CD15 it would have been late, meaning I am just barely 9DPO. Pretty much feeling out this cycle since I am having typical PMS, although mood has been much better today. Keep getting a weird twinge feeling on my pubic bone, almost like it's being poked but not very strong (and its the actual bone not stomach). Again probably all in my head lol.
 



Attached Files:







20150930_180239-1.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 5









83173643-ac6a-4c79-a9f3-1dac203d7a2b.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## lvksa

MsRipple said:


> @ivska awesome cake! Did you get married?!?
> 
> @pnut my guess would be soon!

Had a small wedding reception with my family in the US a few weeks ago :)


4:15 am and I can't sleep :(


----------



## lvksa

Since I can't sleep and I've just been laying in bed I decided to take a test.
10dpo :bfn:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Blackrain90

There is something where your line should be for sure but it looks like an indent. FX'd we start getting positives soon!


----------



## PnutProtector

I'm still feeling in this cycle. Can't put my finger on it, but I've just got a good feeling. 

You're not out till AF shows, Black and Ivksa! FX!


----------



## cupcake.

So exciting so many are already HPT testing! Hope you all see a beautiful BFP soon :) 

Pnut, awesome that you've got a good feeling! If you had a dark OPK and good CM then i think you're definitely headed to O! 

AFM, temps are a bit lower again today, but still higher then most of my other temps. Curious to see if they'll get back up or go further down again


----------



## Lawes1987

What tests do everyone use? I have always used Tesco tests and then confirmed with a digital clear blue?

I won't be testing until 7th, that's the day before AF.


----------



## MsRipple

solid crosshairs!


----------



## cscbeth8421

Morning ladies! Nothing to report here. Literally nothing. I have been good and not done any more hpt's. Just that one at 5dpo. lol 7 dpo today and doing well. 
Super tired at night, but its probably just the change of season and the CRAZY patients at work. Then i come home and my son is like possessed. Crying, gagging himself, clinging arms around neck....i actually went to pee with him attached to my neck last night.  Needless to say he sobbed through dinner, we went directly up to his room for some motrin (eye teeth...oye!) and pj's and a cup of milk and he passed out! I worked it out on the treadmill....

No symptoms to spot. Movie and dinner date on Saturday with DH. We have a baby sitter (first time we actually have a babysitter...you know, someone you pay who isnt family). Soooo looking forward to seeing Black Mass!!! 

Anyone symptom spotting?

Ivksa- LOVED your cake! and Dont count yourself out yet! :) 

Ripple- YAY for cross hairs! Its funny how excited we get to see a line...one anything!

Black- DO NOT count yourself out. You covered your bases pretty well. You know you're not out till AF rears it's ugly head! We WILL get some sticky beans this month. We changed the name of the group, we have had too many chemical's....its time for some serious BFP's this month!


----------



## Blackrain90

Haha thanks Beth. My PMS seems to have mostly disappeared, but also no pregnancy symptoms either. Soo don't know what to think lol.

Lawes, I use wondfos off of Amazon. I won't bother to confirm with an expensive one as long as the wondfos keep getting darker.


----------



## Blackrain90

And oh my goodness my guy was like that yesterday too!! Though he only has is 3 year molars left to get now so I don't know if that was the cause or what.


----------



## Angel5000

Morning everyone. I'm at 5DPO, and my temp shot WAY up this morning to 98.2, whch is quite high for me. I've still got a cold, but it seems to be a little better today, I was able to sleep last night without any cold meds. Which leads me to my exhaustion...we went to bed at 8:45pm last night and I was sound asleep before 9pm. I slept clear through until the alarm went off at 5am and I could still barely open my eyes. I'm thinking that the emotional toll of the weekend is catching up to me. I _probably_ should have another day off but after missing Monday and Tuesday I can't bring myself to make up another set of sub plans and put the kids even another day behind. Going to try to get a lot of sleep Friday and Saturday nights to make up for this. 

I naturally want to say "Ooh I so tired, must be BFP symptoms" but I know that more realistically, last weekend has a lot to do with it. And the emotional rollercoaster continues through the week and the next several weeks as we deal with the repercussions so.... I doubt this is going away any time soon. :(

I'm afraid that all this stress will have a direct affect and my body will say "Nope, too much stress already, def not adding a BFP to it". :(

*cscbeth* Wow! Sounds like your son was having a rough day. I read stuff like that and go ... "that's what I'm trying to do??" :p :haha: It'll be so worth it. :)

Yesterday we were saying that the kids at work were acting a little more "Squirrelly" Than normal and the janitors were telling me that the elementary kids were all being crazy off the wall. Was there a full moon yesterday? 

*Ripple* Yay for CH!! I love Solid CH! :)

*Lawes* I use Wondfo's off Amazon.


----------



## Blackrain90

BFN 10DPO. Little bit of pinkish tinged discharge again today, but only noticed when I checked a bit inside, wouldn't have noticed just with normal wiping so I don't know if that counts. Had same thing CD8 &CD10 last cycle and this one. Last cycle it progressed into red spotting after using the washroom so will see what this time around does. AF due Sunday.
 



Attached Files:







20151001_070854-1.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 5









cad6e651-b055-4b28-a217-35527b2b93af-1.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## AngelOb

Ripple: Yay for crosshairs!!

Angel: Hoping that the temp shooting up is a good sign for you! Glad you are feeling a bit better.

AFM I think I O'd a few days early yesterday on cd13 so I'm hoping that I am 1dpo today. My temp did a little bit of a jump too so that's always a good sign. Not as strong O pains as last month but I'm thankful for that and I also had a small amount of EWCM today. Fx'd I'm really hopeful this cycle which may or may not be a good thing.


----------



## cscbeth8421

Angel5000- those cranky days can turn around so fast (usually). In this case he had just woken up from a deep sleep on the car ride home with my husband. I think he was just exhausted and he went right to sleep. It's allll totally worth it. :)


----------



## Blackrain90

When you get to work and find out no one can get into the computer system....feet up on the desk, coffee in hand, and some B&B.


----------



## todmommy4568

Holy cow I feel behind, posts like crazy yesterday! Loving the tests :haha: they will turn positive soon! Fx! 

That's quite the jump angel!

I will try and catch up when I get done with work looks like everyone is doing really good though! :) I got my flashing smiley back this morning Saturday seems like an eternity away waiting for O :haha: this cold is really kicking my butt, now I have a fever too which is weird since my temp this morning was normal. My clients are trying to get me to go home so it is definitely noticeable that I am not feeling well lol


----------



## cupcake.

Sorry you're having a fever todmommy :hugs: hope you feel better soon!

I've been noticing some spotting today.. a bit made it to my underwear, but mostly just noticed it while whiping.. O spotting? Never had it before but maybe that's what it is..


----------



## todmommy4568

It definitely could be. Usually if there is O pains it is because some blood resulted from the egg being released and that is what causes the cramps and stuff because of blood sitting in an area where it doesn't belong. That's my super simplified version anyways lol. My point was if I remember right I though you had something that could have been O pains which in turn would mean blood and spotting.


----------



## lvksa

Seems there are a few of us feeling a bit under the weather. Speedy recovery, girls! My temp went back down to a more normal reading today, but my head has been killing me since last night...making me just want to sleep.


----------



## mrscletus

Wow, I am with Todmommy- feel so far behind. I REALLY want to go home and test, but I know it is probably foolish. LOL

I will try my best to catch up a little later after work. 

Baby dust to us all!


----------



## todmommy4568

At 8dpo I would be testing when I got home Cletus! Just do it!!! :rofl:


----------



## PnutProtector

Ripple - YAY for crosshairs! 

Lawes - I use Clinical Guard off Amazon. But I might switch to CVS if we don&#8217;t catch the egg this cycle.

Black - FX for that AF stays away and you get your BFP!

AngelOB - Yay for temp jump! I&#8217;m also feeling really hopeful about this cycle compared to last cycle. I want to say that it&#8217;s a good thing. 

cupcake - I&#8217;ve never had O spotting, but your temps suggest that&#8217;s what it might be. FX!

Feel better Ivksa, todmommy, Angel5000! 

We are all for early testing in this thread Mrs.Celtus! DO IT!


AFM, I&#8217;m feeling a little bit of pinching in lower ab today. It feels different than I&#8217;ve ever felt before. I haven&#8217;t done an OPK yet, but I will try later this evening. But my temp went back down today. Could be due to the weather changing, though. I&#8217;ve been sleeping like a rock though. So tired.


----------



## PnutProtector

Oh. Here are my OPKs. The 10:45am on CD21 is my darkest line so far.
 



Attached Files:







OPK cycle 3.jpg
File size: 46.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## BostonLover89

PnutProtector said:


> Oh. Here are my OPKs. The 10:45am on CD21 is my darkest line so far.

Oh my goodness, I love how organized you are!!!! :thumbup: This is a great idea to see the line progression! I generally just write the time/date on the stick and it goes back into the box. DH hates seeing pee sicks around the bathroom.


----------



## PnutProtector

My sticks are really tiny, or I'd probably write on them too! But this works well and helps me see the progression. I keep that piece of paper in a folder in my study, which is right off the bathroom, so that makes it convenient.


----------



## todmommy4568

Hopefully those lines start getting darker pnut. My tests last month got kind of dark then faded out for about 3 days until I got my positive!

Boston your hubby would die in my bathroom then! There are pee sticks EVERYWHERE! When I got my positive HPT's last month I left them on the counter right next to the toilet and OH went to the bathroom and I expected him so say something. nope. nothing. He is apparently so used to pee sticks laying around that now he doesn't even look at them :rofl:

I have EWCM!! :dance: I am sure I have probably had it before but I have never been able to identify it as that, there was never enough I always just find watery around this time. This stuff actually felt like egg whites and stretched 2 inches! It was crazy! OH needs to return home now because I am so excited :haha: over mucous :dohh:


----------



## Angel5000

*todmommy* Hope you are feeling better soon! I've got a cold too and am wondering if the spike in my temp this morning was related to that. The last 2 days I have taken cold medicine to sleep but didn't last night (and still managed to sleep all night so I am REALLY tired). 

I get excited over EW too! Nothing wrong with that! Though every time I get excited DH gives me a look, like WTF :dohh:

*cupcake* Could be O spotting! I've never had it before so I don't really know what it's like. 

*Pnut* You really aren't getting dark lines at all! Hoping you get a + soon!!


----------



## Blackrain90

This evenings BFN. Headache this evening and a bit crampy/achey around pubic bone/back, as well as some more brown discharge noticed most of the day (when I wipe inside for it). Faintest something on the test but there was an indent I noticed before I did the test so not trusting it.
 



Attached Files:







20151001_171516-1.jpg
File size: 9.4 KB
Views: 7









6b3d41c7-8496-48fd-9ead-8884b8356735-1.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Blackrain90

Angel, you and I always seem to be posting at the same times!!


----------



## Angel5000

I noticed that too Black!! Every time I hit submit just a couple minutes later I get a notice that there's another post and it's usually you. ;)


----------



## BostonLover89

*Todmommy* When we went out of town during my fertile window I brought my opks with me so I could test...DH passed the housekeeping lady while we were leaving the hotel one day and apologized for all the "pee sticks" in the room! lol 

Yay for EWCM!!! I never really got any until the last few cycles, I was probably dehydrated, I'm not great at drinking enough water, but once I started monitoring my hydration I really saw a difference!


----------



## PnutProtector

This evening's OPK is much the same as all the others. Whomp whomp 

Strangely, I am still positive about things. Maybe it's the new meds :rofl:


----------



## BostonLover89

Pnut, do you usually O really late?


----------



## Blackrain90

Omg 3 minutes into a test wait and I think I see something! I'm afraid to look again in case it's all in my head. It was really faint (and there was definitely no indent before I started.)


----------



## Blackrain90

Alright ladies, it's faint but it's there. Hard to tell if it has colour in person so could be an evap. Except that it showed up by 3 mins, pics are at 6 mins.
 



Attached Files:







20151001_215751-1.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 19









b7de94f1-6cd9-4fee-881e-10cd594c2e13.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Blackrain90

Well ladies. Dipped a second test in the same urine and got another line! Both super faint but there! I know y'all are asleep and will probably see these tomorrow morning while I'm snoozing....but I'm loosing my mind right now! Just realized how faint the pics are but there are definite lines in real life
 



Attached Files:







20151001_221444-1.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 11









8b562ca4-9324-4063-83b2-82b553b7dda7.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## BostonLover89

Blackrain90 said:


> Omg 3 minutes into a test wait and I think I see something! I'm afraid to look again in case it's all in my head. It was really faint (and there was definitely no indent before I started.)

That's awesome!!! Pics pics pics!


----------



## BostonLover89

That's so exciting blackrain!!!!


----------



## cupcake.

Blackrain, how exciting! I'm not sure what i see on the originals but i definitely see it on the inverts! Fx it's the start of your sticky BFP

Afm, crosshairs! Granted, they're dotted and my temps are quite close to the coverline so i'm not sure how reliable.. but i'll take it, if only to know when i can expect a new cycle to start that will hopefully be a lot less crazy temp wise haha


----------



## cscbeth8421

I see it black!!!!!! Start of something big! Take a fmu!!!


----------



## cscbeth8421

Black youre giving me hope. We both had the same bd schedule with +opk And O in the middle! Cant wait to see morning test!


----------



## cupcake.

Also, i'm still having spotting.. yesterday it was just very light and just a bit, but today it's more and dark brownish color.. i don't usually have that mid cycle, so I'm almost wondering if i'm starting AF and this really was a short anovulatory cycle? I don't know what to think i just have to wait and see i guess


----------



## todmommy4568

I SEE IT!! I think we got some good juju from changing the name! :haha: FRER coming soon?


----------



## Blackrain90

Lol I don't know if I will bother with a FRER unless the wondfos are still light for a few days.
Will be testing shortly, stay tuned...(but my temp spike is a good sign!)


----------



## todmommy4568

Standing by....... :coffee:


----------



## cupcake.

Black, that temp spike really does look promising! Having everything crossed for you :)


----------



## Blackrain90

About as faint as last night's (only 9 hours later so guess that makes sense?) Easier to see when I don't have to crop the pic to fit on B&B. For now I am being cautiously positive but not telling DH in case they don't get darker.
 



Attached Files:







20151002_070624-1.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 21









43b108f2-58f0-41d9-93aa-8995c384b281.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Blackrain90

Had a rough night (drunk guy trying to get into our house at midnight insisting it was his house). That paired with my son being up at 430 for some milk could be responsible for the temp, but I would like to believe it is a toasty little bean..


----------



## Angel5000

Blackrain90 said:


> About as faint as last night's (only 9 hours later so guess that makes sense?) Easier to see when I don't have to crop the pic to fit on B&B. For now I am being cautiously positive but not telling DH in case they don't get darker.

OMG!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

I just want to say that I actually see a little tinge of something there.... and we all know that I can't see anything on those dang things! LoL! :haha: :rofl: I'm so excited!!!! FX for darker pics later!! :D


----------



## Angel5000

Yesterday and today my temps were above 98, which is REALLY high for me. During the day I don't even get into the 98 temps (my average middle of the day temp is around 97.8 ish or very very low 98 if I'm moving around a lot). I went back and looked at all my old charts and I have 2-3 days total (over the course of 5 months of charting) That spiked into the 98s and they all only stayed there 1 day. Most were related to drinking the night before I think. I haven't had any alcohol in several days, and while I do have a cold, I've had the cold since Saturday and it's only yesterday and today that I've spiked. 

I don't know if a temp spike = good news or if it's just me over thinking things, but I was pretty surprised to see the numbers over 98 again this morning. Nothing has changed in sleeping conditions, and I have slept more soundly the last two nights than the previous few so that isn't it either.


----------



## todmommy4568

I think it looks a little darker! It is definitely easier to see in the most recent pics!


----------



## todmommy4568

Your chart is looking super awesome angel! 

Black that sounds like a rough night :hugs:


----------



## Blackrain90

Anything new or different is often a good sign Angel, fingers crossed!!!


----------



## todmommy4568

Well I am hoping by tonight my OPK will be blazing as it looks like it is getting close but as you can see there have been a couple that were this dark and didn't result in anything so who knows :shrug: The good thing is that O held off for OH, he will be home tonight :thumbup: now just hoping that it progresses quick as DS is with his dad this weekend and we will have lots of time for fun :sex: :haha: BD'ing has gotten so boring because we have to be quiet due to DS being in the next bedroom.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies :af: got me gutted cd 26 2 days earlier cd1 for me hopeing to get more :sex: in this cycle is so hard when u have 2 kids xx


----------



## mrscletus

Black.. So excited for you!! The line is definitely there! I see it. 

Caz & Bob- so sorry for AF.. I have a feeling I am not far behind you. 

Tod- hoping you get some good bd'ing in for that egg that is coming. Looks like your lines are getting nice and dark. 

Angel- fx that the temp spike is a positive sign! 

Afm early testing really isn't my thing. It just depresses me. I'm 9dp and stark white this morning. So thinking I am out.. Hope for the best, but except the worst. Ugh :/


----------



## todmommy4568

Caz - sorry to hear about AF

Cletus- don't count yourself out at 9dpo! Getting a line at 9dpo is so rare! :hugs:


----------



## BostonLover89

I'm a terrible 20something.... I've been trying to figure out how to attach my ovulation chart to my signature for days now.... HELP? Lol


----------



## Blackrain90

So sorry caz :hugs:

Ohh Todmommy those look like they could be close to positive!!

Cletus, mine were negative until LATE day 10, you aren't out yet!

Boston, I am drawing a blank- I know there is a link in FF that you copy and paste into your signature (which is under control panel). If I figure out where the link is I'll let you know!


----------



## todmommy4568

Boston I searched within the forum :how to attach ff chart" and there were a couple old threads on it that were super helpful!


----------



## mrscletus

Just in a funk today I think, maybe it is PMS, maybe it is preggo hormones. But everything is making me cry!!


----------



## todmommy4568

Your chart is still looking really good Cletus! When is AF due?


----------



## mrscletus

Not until Wednesday, but that is with a 14 day LP according to FF, however I have had 10 day LP before, which could mean she is coming tomorrow.


----------



## lvksa

When I bend down or lay down for a while and then get up my head just throbs on one side. It goes away after a bit and then I just get what feels like a tension headache in my temples.

I have also had sharpish type pains middle and slightly left a bit below my bellybutton. 


@blackrain90 I can definitely see something on the inverted pics!

@angel5000 chart does look good!

@caz&bob sorry that AF got you. praying for you for your upcoming cycle.

@mrscletus 9dpo is early <3 I just had a bfn at 10dpo, but Im planning to test every two days until AF comes or I get a positive.


----------



## jalilma

Cycle day 10 today... And oddly enough got a positive opk yesterday! Eeeeeee. Glad I started testing early or I would have missed it. Big temp drop this morning. Fingers crossed we get some ninjas in place to catch the egg and start making a baby!


----------



## mrscletus

jalilma- that is awesome!! I have O'd early the last couple of cycles too. Hope you can catch that egg


Thanks girls for the support. Like I said, just feeling a little down, starting to think it might be AF trying to come- having some cramps now too,


----------



## BostonLover89

todmommy4568 said:


> Boston I searched within the forum :how to attach ff chart" and there were a couple old threads on it that were super helpful!

Ok thank you!!!


----------



## Blackrain90

Ivska that sounds promising, fingers crossed for you.

Yay for O jalilma!

Was gonna hold off telling DH but he took me for a romantic lunch this aft so told him. He is excited but very cautious. I am still having pelvic aches/twinges/light cramping, and a bit of backache. Also still having the brown discharge, but again only when I check for it.


----------



## todmommy4568

Praying that line keeps getting darker for you black!


----------



## PnutProtector

Boston - I don&#8217;t know. My temps don&#8217;t pinpoint and O. And this is my first cycle using OPKs so that&#8217;s what I&#8217;m trying to figure out. :shrug:

Black - :yipee: I def see the lines on the inverts. Maybe take pics in some natural light today and we can see the lines in the pics. Sending lots of sticky bean juju your way!

Cupcake - yay for crosshairs! I&#8217;m with you on the hopeful for less crazy temps next cycle. Not sure about the spotting. I guess we&#8217;ll just have to wait and see what happens.

Caz- So sorry about AF :hugs:

Cletus - Don&#8217;t count yourself out! Your chart still looks lovely! And AF hasn&#8217;t shown yet!

Ivksa - Sounds like good stuff is happening! FX!

Jalilma - YAY for a positive OPK! Get to BDing! Catch that eggy! :dust:


AFM, temps all crazy still and no positive OPK yet. I&#8217;m having continued sharpish pinching in lower right ab, and have been so tired the past two days. I slept 12 hours last night!! I have no motivation or energy to do much of anything today. I just want to climb back in bed and sleep with DH (he works nights and sleeps during the day). But I have two papers to finish writing for school. UGH.


----------



## MsRipple

@ black --- yay!!!! :) keep updating

@ caz - sorry about ad

@ tod - I get the same thing. Gets darker then lighter I think did I miss my surge and then a clear positive....


----------



## Angel5000

So sorry *caz*! :( 

*Ivksa* So sorry you are sick! :(

*jalilma*That is awesome!! So glad you decided to test early! 


AFM, 6DPO, Still getting creamy CM, but today it's less than the last couple days. What I am getting is also a little stretchy (I had this last cycle around this time too). Nipples aren't sore anymore, but my left boob is a little tender. Epic exhaustion but I'm pretty sure that is related to last weekend's traumatic experience, so we will see how things go.


----------



## Blackrain90

Won't be able to get home and test for a few more hours, but here are the pics I took this morning of last night's and the fresher morning one. (Again having to crop makes the lines harder to see but still there for sure in person)
 



Attached Files:







20151002_072156-1.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 13









3c594ac7-3696-4096-a63f-343bfef15780.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 13









20151002_072113-1.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## cscbeth8421

Black i can clearly see those! &#128518;


----------



## todmommy4568

Yay jalilma! That is crazy O on cd10, we should trade cycles :haha: that would be amazing!

Black- you don't even need the invert on those girl!! :dance:

Pnut- I'm sorry your body is being so wonky, not fair! What are you going to school for?

Angel- that is crazy that you have slept that much and are still tired! Could be related to getting over your cold too.

So I am going to take another opk in an hour and a half but what do you guys think? Can I actually finally say positive?!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Blackrain90

Ahh I would say yes unless you get a dark one later?


----------



## MsRipple

Same looks oh so close but not 100 percent. If you get a full on pos normally I say no, if not then yes!


----------



## Angel5000

*Black* I can see those lines!!!!!! We all know that means something significant! :rofl:

*Todmommy* I'd say yes! That looks pretty darn close! 
Random note: I've typed your name so often my phone auto puts it on when I start to type "tod" :p


----------



## Blackrain90

Hahaha:haha:

This evenings test on a 4 hour hold. Not much darker though maybe a smidge (too dark out to use natural light right now). Edit- this definitely looks a bit darker now that I'm comparing

I'm trying not to get too excited until the tests get darker but it's hard. Okay double edit. Its been 15 mins now, and it is a very obviously pink line!
 



Attached Files:







20151002_181650-1.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 16









34798891-dbed-4049-acdf-d3a9382e1ef3.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## lvksa

Blackrain90 said:


> Hahaha:haha:
> 
> This evenings test on a 4 hour hold. Not much darker though maybe a smidge (too dark out to use natural light right now). Edit- this definitely looks a bit darker now that I'm comparing
> 
> I'm trying not to get too excited until the tests get darker but it's hard. Okay double edit. Its been 15 mins now, and it is a very obviously pink line!

This one is much easier to see! &#128131;&#127995;&#128131;&#127995;&#128131;&#127995;


----------



## todmommy4568

Angel I feel honored :rofl:

OMG that definitely is darker. I'm so excited! Now can we have an FRER?! Don't make me get the bat! :trouble:

My line has stayed about the same but doesn't look positive now. It looks like there is a lot more dye in the one I took second which is really catching that second line. I will post a comparison pic in a couple minutes but overall will just have to wait and see if I get a peak reading in the morning. That's what happened last month, got this so close to positive and then peak in the morning, so I'm expecting that and hoping it is the same.


----------



## todmommy4568

Newest one has the blue background
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MsRipple

I can see it black! And I have terrible line eyes!


----------



## lvksa

12dpo and another :bfn: 
both my tests were not with fmu...because I'm not sleeping well at all.

Last cycle I had a very faint positive at 14dpo followed by a bfn 15dpo.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Blackrain90

Haha OKAY Todmommy you have twisted my arm! I will go grab a FRER for tomorrow morning lol!! Told my sister today, only because her and her fiance are staying with us this weekend for renos and hubs doesn't want me painting cuz of the fumes so couldn't really hide it. Won't be telling the rest of my family until about 8 weeks though.

Todz I feel like the previous is more positive, hopefully you get a blazing positive tomorrow. 

Boo Ivska, hopefully you've just got a late implanter xoxo


----------



## Blackrain90

Got a combo pack- a normal FRER and a digi one. Will do the line tomorrow morning and digi Sunday


----------



## Angel5000

Ok ladies my boobs have gone from very mild soreness when poked to very sensitive and sore on the sides when barely bumped. My husband gave me a hug and I had to make him back off because it hurt!


----------



## Blackrain90

Oh that sounds promising!


----------



## todmommy4568

Todz :-k:cool: I like it :haha: I agree that the first test does look more positive, hopefully that will all be different tomorrow morning! :dance: FRER :dance: :muaha: you know you wanted to! lol

Angel yay for boob pain! We are all going to get those sticky beans this month, I am feeling very optimistic!


----------



## Angel5000

I hope so!!! I am trying to wait until 10DPO (day before AF should be) to test but the soreness makes me want to test tomorrow even though 7DPO is way too early.


----------



## cupcake.

Black, Huge Congrats! Can't wait to see your Frer, I bet it's gonna be a beautiful BFP, the IC lines are already clearly visible! Again, huge Congrats :hugs:

AFM.. My temp dropped again today.. FF kept my crosshairs but they're dotted anyway and now that temps are below coverline I'm really not thinking I actually ovulated. 
To be honest, I'm kind of hoping my spotting will turn into actual AF, so I can just be done with this weird cycle..

EDIT: crazy how much you start to get to know your own body through TTC.. at least one plus. I just went to the bathroom and when I wiped there was actual AF blood. Having a tampon in and will see in a couole hours how much there is, because when i wiped it wasn't too much but definitely more than spotting. 
I'm not having my typical AF symptoms like lower back ache and swollen and sore boobs, but it's just like the cycle i had in june that was only 25 days. I had a very light AF then too and I now think I must've had an anovulatory cycle then as well.
And with no ovulation it does make sense that I don't have any pms symptoms and also that my period was/is quite light, since there isn't an egg and thick layer of lining to pass. 

On one hand i'm glad that at least my crazy cycle wasn't super long and i now have a new shot, but at the same time i worry a bit that i seem to have two anovulatory cycles within few months of each other.. but i'm trying to put that worry away and just assume that i will have a perfectly normal ovulatory cycle now that will hopefully end in a BFP.


----------



## Lawes1987

I'm now 8 dpo, my CF is creamy and sticky. Had some odd pains yesterday and I've been fairly cranky X


----------



## jalilma

Blackrain90 said:


> Won't be able to get home and test for a few more hours, but here are the pics I took this morning of last night's and the fresher morning one. (Again having to crop makes the lines harder to see but still there for sure in person)

See them!


----------



## todmommy4568

Cupcake I'm glad that you finally have some answers. If I were you I would make a doctors appointment though, I know they say one annovulatory cycle is normal but two within a few month of each other they may want to look at some things. :hugs:

Angel I won't encourage early testing if you don't want it haha but if I were you I would be having a hard time not testing 

Lawes when are you testing?

AFM we are in business! With my temp dip this morning I'm wondering if today is the day. Last month I O'ed the same day as solid smiley so that would make sense I suppose.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## cscbeth8421

Yay todmommy! Have fun bding!!! 
Date night tonight. Caved and did hpt this morning, 9 dpo and bfn. Still too early. Will probably try again tomorrow morning. Cramp 
yesterday and bfast has gone straight theu me today! Yuck! Dh took our LO out this morning to costco, i think he is trying to butter me up for aome action tonight ... Lol


----------



## Angel5000

Cupcake - sorry :( I hope you get your BFP next month. I agree with the Doctor idea though, two annovulatoy cycles that close seems abnormal. :(

Todmommy - woohoo!!!! I love the solid smiley face! I think I have 7 Wondfo tests left and maybe 1 FRER. Don't want to buy more so I'm trying to ration them. lol. 

AFM - pretty large dip today but still well above cover line and it's even still high in comparison to previous months post-O temps. Trying to keep from getting too obsessive but I can't help but wonder if it's a dip taut could indicate implantation.... Or, logically, it could just mean I'm finally getting over my cold. :haha:


----------



## AngelOb

Todmommy: I would say those are positive tests. Should see a temp rise and cross hairs soon!

Blackrain: I see the line, fx'd it gets darker for you. Can't wait to see how the FRER looks.

Angel: That sounds promising, the cycles that I got bfp I had extremely bad boob pain, definitely a good sign.

AFM: crosshairs for me this morning, that makes it 3dpo. I'm more relaxed this cycle for sure I'm just hoping me not stressing so much turns out to be a good thing. We'll see.


----------



## todmommy4568

Beth I am going to need some of that pee stick porn from you :haha: if I recall last month I totally saw your first line before you did hahaha. Glad you are having a date night and some time to relax! Your chart is looking awesome!!

Angel I say we just obsess and call it implantation! :haha: I have a raging cold, think it might be a sinus infection actually, and it hasn't affected my temps at all. My cold last month didn't either.

Ob yay for crosshairs!


----------



## cupcake.

Yay for that solid smiley, todmommy! :D:D 

And thanks ladies :hugs: i changed tampons about an hour ago, and there wasn't a whole lot on the tampon and no fresh blood either, just more of dark brown.. i'm still assuming it's my period starting, just not 100% sure anymore...
And regarding the doctor, thing is i can't really prove that the june cycle was anovulatory, i wasn't temping then yet. So i doubt they'll do anything yet as we're only now on our 4th cycle TTCing and I'm so young. If i have another anovulatory cycle though before i get pregnant i'll definitely make an appointment.. i just hope it won't take many more cycles


----------



## Blackrain90

Here you are ladies! A little concerned that the wondfo isn't getting a lot darker but I guess it's only been 36 hours since the first positive so hcg hasn't even doubled yet. But such a pretty FRER :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







20151003_090931-1.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## todmommy4568

OMG that FRER is amazing!!!! I'm so excited!! And IC's aren't supposed to be reliable for progression anyhow. I would say an FRER would be much more accurate for progression.


----------



## Blackrain90

Haha wish I had gotten another line FRER now instead of the digi lol, oh well. Just gonna hold off on that one until Monday.


----------



## cscbeth8421

Congrats black! Yahoo!!!!!!


----------



## Blackrain90

And YAY for your OPK Todmommy I'm so excited for you!!!


----------



## lvksa

Wowww look at that test! That's awesome &#128525;


----------



## cupcake.

Such a pretty line!! :happydance: don't worry about the IC progression, like you said it's only been 36 hours. But look at that frer, huge congrats again :hugs:


----------



## Angel5000

*todmommy* Okay, obsess it is. :) Generally if I get sick and it is going to affect my temp it is going to make my temp go down, not up. When I'm really sick (flu type sick) my temperature will drop into the low 97s or mid-96s sometimes, rather than spike a fever like "normal" people. I was just trying not to be too optimistic this cycle. But, with the appearance of increasing boob pain over the course of yesterday, I'm getting more optimistic. 

*Black* :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: OMG!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: That is the most beautiful FRER!!! I can SEEEEEEE the gorgeous line!!!!!! :hugs: This is so amazing!!!! Don't stress about the Wondfo not getting darker, when I read reviews a LOT of women said that their Wondfo's did not get darker for a long time, even though the FRER's did. What I took it to mean is that the Wondfo's will pick it up quickly but will not necessarily darken as quickly. 

I find it incredibly humorous that I can CLEARLY see the FRER line, but the Wondfo line still has me squinting going "is there really something there". :dohh: I don't think my eyes were meant to read the small ICs. Not cool....cuz that's all I have for myself :p


----------



## AngelOb

Blackrain that FRER is beautiful :happydance: I'm so so so excited for you!!!


----------



## Angel5000

Black's BFP FRER made me want to test, so I did. 

Clearly a BFN, but at 7DPO that's what I expected. :haha: 

I'll upload a pic later, I'm on computer atm, and don't feel like emailing pic to myself to upload just yet (haven't had my coffee yet). 

I have a couple questions though, so anyone's thoughts: 

1) For people who use Wondfo's I have a Q: have you had trouble with your tests where you dip the test, it starts to absorb like it should but then it never actually gets past the end of the absorbing bit? As in the color never starts to spread across the stick? I've had several Wondfo tests in this batch (both OPKs and HPTs) that have done this (one was today which is annoying because I only had a handful left and I wasted one for that, so now I'm down to 4). I'm wondering if I got a poorly made batch?

2) Related to Vitex! Last week I realized my Vitex was about out, and so I ordered another batch from Amazon. I use Gaia brand and I like it so I have to order it because that brand I can't find around here. I thought it said arrival by this weekend, but when I just checked it said it isn't even shipping until Monday (the 5th), so probably arriving Wednesday. It qualifies as Prime, which is why I'm really irritated because I should have had it within 2 days of the order. My concern: I'm out of Vitex as of today. could it be harmful if I don't have any for the next few days while I wait? 

Should I pick up another brand that I can get at the store and use until then? Will that cause a problem? Does anyone know?


----------



## Blackrain90

Thanks ladies I am still in disbelief, I was so sure I was out this month. 

Do you think it's normal that I'm still getting a bit of brown in my discharge (still only when I check)?


----------



## Angel5000

Blackrain90 said:


> Thanks ladies I am still in disbelief, I was so sure I was out this month.
> 
> Do you think it's normal that I'm still getting a bit of brown in my discharge (still only when I check)?

I don't think there's much to worry about. If that becomes bright red, I would be a little concerned, or if it starts to show more than just when you check. I'd assume that brown is probably left from implantation and is old blood.


----------



## Blackrain90

I have heard not to stop vitex after a BFP so I would think that would also mean during implantation time, since it affects progesterone levels. I personally would suggest getting some from the store.

Wondfos- this is the first cycle I noticed this on a couple tests as well but the rest in the batch were fine. Maybe reabsorb for a few more seconds? Mine eventually spread after I did that.


----------



## Angel5000

Blackrain90 said:


> I have heard not to stop vitex after a BFP so I would think that would also mean during implantation time, since it affects progesterone levels. I personally would suggest getting some from the store.
> 
> Wondfos- this is the first cycle I noticed this on a couple tests as well but the rest in the batch were fine. Maybe reabsorb for a few more seconds? Mine eventually spread after I did that.

That's what I Thought, maybe I'll pick up some other brand of vitex at the store for now while I wait for my shipment. Super irritated right now. :growlmad: 

I tried the reabsorb today, but didn't work. Next time I order some maybe it'll be better. The price is so good that having a few bad ones isn't awful, just annoying when it happens and I'm down to the last few. Of course, if this month doesn't take then I've got a few months off so we'll see what happens. I just found it so odd.


----------



## Blackrain90

I would recommend nature's way brand


----------



## BostonLover89

Sorry about AF cupcake but I would agree, in a way it's nice to really get to know your body and cycles while TTC. I would also agree with todmommy, making a doctors appointment wouldn't be a bad idea... At least with you regular OBGYN just to address the concern and see where to go from there. Hopefully this next cycle will result in you much deserved BFP!


----------



## PnutProtector

only on BnB are we happy to see vomiting, sore boobs, and exhaustion. :rofl:

I CAN TOTALLY SEE LINES on the ICs BLACK! :dance: Such a pretty FRER! 

So sorry that AF got you cupcake. But that just means you can start fresh next cycle. FX it&#8217;s a better one.

Woot for solid smiley! Get your BD on todmommy!



AFM, still no progression on the OPKs. Not expecting anything at this point to be honest. I&#8217;m thinking of just stopping them cause it&#8217;s only frustrating me more and more. BUT I am still have these little pinchy cramps in lower ab. At first I thought it was gas, I tooted :haha: still crampy hours later. Then I thought maybe constipation. NOPE. Still cramp today. AND OH SO TIRED. I slept a total of 23 hours in the past 2 days. :shrug: Temp did rise a bit this morning though.


----------



## Blackrain90

Pnut is CD23 a possibility?


----------



## PnutProtector

That's what I was thinking really. With my darkest OPK being on CD21 it would make sense.


----------



## Blackrain90

Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for ya!!


----------



## BostonLover89

Pnut, I started my OPKS really early too this cycle, I'm not very far along, only cd 9, but I think this might have been a mistake lol I'm already frustrated at the obvious negs. 

Black, so happy for you, that FRER shows up really well! Worth the money!!! 

Afm, cd 9.... Twiddling my thumbs until O. Going a bit nuts since this is an important cycle!! 

Has anyone else thought about cute thanksgiving / Christmas pregnancy announcements?! I can't peel myself away from Pinterest.


----------



## todmommy4568

Pnut I agree cd 23 looks like a good possibility.

Boston when do you normally O, I started mine at cd9 too knowing that I don't normally O until 18/19 but I just like peeing on things :haha:

I think I will be too scared to think about announcements. I have a clotting disorder that increases risk for me and baby pretty much all the way through pregnancy and increased risk of still birth due to higher possibility of clots in the cord. I was already consulting with ob with last months chemical and I am sure he will be wonderful once I get my sticky but just worried about telling too many people. That being said I am sure there are some super cute ideas, especially for Christmas! What are your favorites??

O'ing now from left side, I can feel my little egg making her way out soo excited! lol Only weird thing is even though I am getting obvious pains on the left I am also getting some weird niggly pains on the right


----------



## Angel5000

I haven't started thinking about announcements. I'm sure I'll be a nervous wreck until then, just because I keep thinking about everything that could go wrong. :/ Maybe once I reach Xmas I'll stop being so nervous! 

*todmommy*, that sounds so scary! FX that you get your sticky this month and everything goes well the whole time!!!


----------



## PnutProtector

Thanks ladies. :hugs: OK. I put the pos OPK on the CD21 so lets see if my temps keep rising and if FF gives me crosshairs.

Boston - I only started early because FF kept predicting O super early in my cycle. I didn&#8217;t want to miss it. But it&#8217;s CD24 and no &#8220;real&#8221; positive OPK, so therein lies my frustration with them. If we don&#8217;t catch the eggy this cycle, i&#8217;m going to switch brands from Clinical Guard to CVS and see if that helps.

As far as announcements go, I was thinking of sending my parents a Binky in the mail. They are currently away on a cruise for 2 weeks. What an awesome package to come back to huh? But at Christmas for the rest of my family, I dunno. There are so many great ideas on pinterest. 


I&#8217;m thinking of trying Vitex for next cycle if we&#8217;re out this cycle. Thoughts?


----------



## todmommy4568

Thanks Angel! I didn't know about it when I got pregnant with DS and he is perfectly healthy and I only had one clot in my leg during his pregnancy. I am on a daily baby aspirin now which should help thin my blood out for implantation and reduce risks for me and baby then they will probably put me on a daily heparin injection once I get past 6 weeks or so. So all in all quite manageable if it is handled correctly and in a timely manner.

Pnut FX'd that your temps keep rising!


----------



## Blackrain90

I am going to have my son (2 years old) tell my parents.


----------



## PnutProtector

OMG how cute will that be? I've thought about making a sign to set in front of our dogs to post on facebook and instagram. It would say they are going to be big brothers.


----------



## BostonLover89

Todmommy- I typically O anywhere between cd 16-19 which is awful for me considering my cycles have been getting shorter and shorter, last one was 27 and Od on the 19th. Im testing early because I am really hoping the soy isos and V-b6 is going to help me either O earlier or lengthen my LP. Annnnd, I like to pee on things too! :haha: Gives me something to do! Im sorry to hear about your troubles, I understand why you would be apprehencive to announce. I think its amazing that you can feel when you are O-ing. I never have. 

Pnut- That would be the best package ever! I also like the doggy idea! I was thinking about doing something similar for the social media announcement!


----------



## Angel5000

*Pnut* Are your cycles typically abnormal, or long, or late O? I use Vitex and it made a huge difference in my cycles. I went from very long cycles, with a very late O (O around CD28-29, with cycles being 36-40 days long) to having a 27 day regular cycle with O around CD15-16. I also use B6 to lengthen LP but the Vitex shortened my cycle before I added the B6 so I attribute most of the regulation to Vitex. I personally use Gaia brand, which I buy on Amazon, and I prefer it over the Solaray brand that I was using before. 


As for social media....I love the Dog idea. I have 2 minpins that I have had since they were very little (one of them was 5 weeks old when I Rescued her) and I adore my "puppies" (who are actually 8 years old now) so I have considered doing something with them. Just not sure what. :)


----------



## BostonLover89

Angel, I just started using B6 (as well as soy isos)... I know it can take some time for these things to actually start making a difference but I am putting all my faith in them that they will make me O before DH leaves for his trip and that I'll get a longer LP. 

I've thought about Vitex, well my mom thought about it for me, but I am nervous about taking so many different things. I guess if I'm out this cycle I'll look into it more! I definitely don't want a shorter cycle, if anything, I need a longer one!


----------



## Blackrain90

B6 worked first month I used it when ttc my son, but this time when I tried it pushed my O day back 10 days later. I would generally ovulate somewhere around day 21, with a 6-7 day LP. One month on vitex and I ovulated CD17 with 12 day LP, this cycle I ovulated CD15. So if those things don't work for you I would recommend vitex!


----------



## BostonLover89

Oh wow! That's a huge difference! I'll definitely look into that if AF comes. UGH, I wish time would go by faster!


----------



## PnutProtector

I've always had somewhat irregular cycles. But coming off the IUD I'm not sure. First two were 34 day cycles, but I have no idea when/if I O'd. I did a little research on the Vitex, and it's supposed to help increase LH and stuff. So maybe I'll get a real positive on my OPKs next cycle if we're out this one. 

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Lawes1987

I'm now 9 dpo and getting little pains on my left side. CF is still creamy and sticky. 

I'm not sure when to test. The Ovia App wants me to test on the 9th, the day after AF. I want to test the day before AF is due, the 7th. But now I've seen Blacks success I wanna test!! Lol. How do I hold out?

What's a Frer btw? I haven't heard that term before.

October is a very sad month for me, I lost my first baby and my dad in October. Id love a happy memory of October.


----------



## BostonLover89

Lawes- Im so sorry for your losses, :hugs: I hope you get a BFP so you have a very very positive memory for Oct! FRER is the First Response Early Results pregnancy test. They are supposed to work up to 6 days before your missed period. A lot of people get very early positives from these gems, they are just a tad expensive.


----------



## Angel5000

Symptom Spotting Updates: my husband was eating peanuts (I LOVE peanuts, by the way) and I went in with the intention of stealing some, and ended up having to leave the room because the smell of the peanuts made me nauseous. He tried to kiss me a little while later and I felt my stomach turn. 

In the last hour I've been feeling a little light headed / dizzy for no apparent reason. BB are still sore, on the outsides especially. Switched bra's and that has helped a little, but def still sore. 

I am trying SO HARD not to symptom spot but it isn't happening. I'm full blown crazy right now. :rofl:

*BostonLover* The great thing about Vitex is that it helps your body to regulate itself and your hormones, so if your cycle is too short it should lengthen it and if it's too long it should shorten it, or whatever it takes to make your body regulate. I don't know that the Vitex helped my LP but the b6 did. My first month of b6 I only took it after O because I was worried about me having an even later O than I already was, and that added 1 day to my LP (From 8 days up to 9). The next cycle I took it all month and I jumped up to an 11 day LP. I've been taking b6 ever since. :)

*Pnut* Sounds like it is worth a try! Honestly, I can't stop raving about it. LoL I keep trying to get everyone I know who might remotely need it to try. :dohh: My sister just started temping this cycle and she's having what appears to be an annovulatory cycle, she's at CD28 with no O and no sign that one is coming and I think I just finally convinced her to try Vitex too. :haha:

*Lawes* So sorry to hear that October is a hard month for you. :( :hugs: FX that this month you get your BFP and there is a happy note for you! 
FRER stands for First Response Pregnancy tests (First Response Early Result...I Think?). A lot of us use the ICs (internet cheapies) when we do a lot of early testing in the cycle, especially when ICs like Wondfo can pick up so early, and then save the more expensive FRER's for closer to AF to save money. :)

I don't think I could hold out until the day after AF! I am trying not to test again tomorrow and I know it's going to be a BFN at only 8DPO! :rofl:


----------



## todmommy4568

Yep FRER's have been known to pick up a noticeable line on HcG levels as low as 5! But no one wants to waste them because they cost to dang much. Sorry to hear about your losses Lawes, Fx'ed that you can get some happy memories going for October :hugs2:

Angel loving the symptoms, hoping they aren't just your body playing tricks on you, hate it when that happens!

AFM the O pain on my left side stopped and is now on the right side :wacko: told DH and he looks at me with a puzzled look and says "are you trying to get twins out of me?" :rofl: :twinboys: I wish!

Think I am done with BnB until the morning. I am very thankful to have you ladies as wonderful friends :friends: but it is time for me to go have my last little fun night :beer::drunk: before the TWW officially begins :lol:.


----------



## BostonLover89

Have a good night todmommy!!! Great way to kick off the tww!

Angel- I think I'm sold on the vitex! I'm really glad I started the b6 this cycle! I wish I would have noticed my short LP a few months ago I just was so focused on the OPKS and actually O ing. If AF shows up at the end of the month think I will order some vitex for next cycle.


----------



## PnutProtector

Ohh Angel5000 those sound like great symptoms! FX :dust:


----------



## Angel5000

BostonLover89 said:


> Have a good night todmommy!!! Great way to kick off the tww!
> 
> Angel- I think I'm sold on the vitex! I'm really glad I started the b6 this cycle! I wish I would have noticed my short LP a few months ago I just was so focused on the OPKS and actually O ing. If AF shows up at the end of the month think I will order some vitex for next cycle.

I didn't realize my LP was so short until about 3 cycles, and suddenly I was counting and realized I only had an 8 day LP and didn't think much about it until I did some research and realized it should be 14 days. Hopefully it's helpful for you too!


----------



## BostonLover89

Angel- that makes me feel better! Lol I thought I was the only one who didn't notice! Hopefully your symptoms keep up! 

Another silly question.... But I just started using FF so I'm not sure what the crosshairs mean.... I see that the vertical one shows up on the O day... But other than that I don't understand their significance..? If you don't get crosshairs or if they are dotted does that mean you're out for the month?


----------



## Blackrain90

Oh man Angel I really hope this is it for you! I was getting AF symptoms until about 8dpo and then they abruptly stopped, and all I got were some weird feelings around my pubic bone. 

Since you are right around when hcg could be rising the sense of smell could be a big one! On Thursday I could smell the lady in the cubicle across from me squeezing lemons into her tea (she knows we are trying and started giving me "the look" haha) so in hindsight I guess there is that too. I really hope these are all great signs for you!

Took another wondfo this evening (have a few left so might as well use em up) and there is definitely progression which is a relief. Still only main symptom is pelvic/back aching though. (Had to undo my jeans while driving hahaha)


----------



## Blackrain90

Dotted just means there are conflicting signs but based on temps that's when it thinks you O. Solid crosshairs just means most or all signs point to O that day (I had dotted this month but it looks like it had my day right). I don't really understand the horizontal one but your post O temps should mostly be above that line.


----------



## Angel5000

*Boston* The Crosshairs tell you your O day, and where your coverline is. In order to confirm O, you must have 3 temperatures that are above your "cover line", which is determined by your temps at Pre-O. Typically your coverline is determined because you want the Pre-O temps to all be below the coverline, but it doesn't always happen that way. Post-O, your temps should stay above the cover line, especially if a BFP is going to happen. 

If you don't get CH, then based on temps, FF cannot determine if you ovulated for the month. If they are dotted then FF is determining O based on temps, but your fertility signs do not all match. For example, maybe your temps rose drastically but you didn't have fertile CM etc. This happened to me earlier this cycle, I got dotted CH because my temps spiked but my CM was not fertile. They eventually went away when my temps dropped again and then I got solid CH later when everything lined up correctly. Some months you only get dotted, some are solid. Dotted just means that FF isn't 100% sure that was your O day.


----------



## Angel5000

Black - I really hope so too!! on Friday one of my coworkers opened up her lunch and it had a handful of olives in it and I could smell the olives from a few seats away, and they smelled SO GOOD. I love olives, always have, but I can't usually smell them like that. It's not everything, just those couple times. I'm really hoping that it means something. I just want to keep testing!! Ugh! And I'm trying so hard to wait until closer to AF because I think I'm too early.


----------



## cupcake.

Angel, FX the symptoms are real! :dust: :dust: 

AFM, still super confused.. took out my tampon last night around 9pm, and there was just a tiny bit of brown on it and since then nothing.. Why did my body have to go all crazy this cycle? 
I'm still assuming I'm on CD2 now though, I just hope I'll have a normal cycle now. Good thing is that last time I had a short cycle like this the cycle that followed was quite a normal one with O on CD20, so there's hope haha 

does anyone know how i can remove the dotted crosshairs FF gave me for the cycle? Because now it assumes that I only had a 3 day LP, which kind of messes up the predictions and stuff...


----------



## cscbeth8421

Cd10 bfn. Ugh...try again tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 3


----------



## cscbeth8421

And the original for all you addicts...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Lawes1987

Thanks for all the well wishes ladies! Your all fab!

So if my AF is due on Thursday, when would you all be testing? :wacko:


----------



## cupcake.

Beth, i'm hoping it'll turn into a nice BFP for you! :) 

Lawes, obviously if you manage to hold out till thursday results will be more reliable.. but who is able to wait that long haha

My confusion has subsided a bit since i'm having lower back ache today and light flow again


----------



## Lawes1987

I haven't had any spotting, none at all. Is it normal? Its been that long since my 3 losses that I really can't remember if I had any or not?

Also, not sure if this is significant but I'm getting lower back pain in my tail bone area?


----------



## Angel5000

Temp still dropping today. Making me nervous. :( 

Not sure how to override CH, *cupcake*, but I know there's a spot where you can tell FF to exclude some cycles. I can't remember where, I'll see if I can find it and let you know.


----------



## cscbeth8421

Ok, obsessing has begun. Do i have line eye, or can anyone see the shadow? Its still early.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 21


----------



## lvksa

@angel5000 I hope that your temp pops back up <3 fingers crossed

@cscbeth8421 When I opened the picture I didn&#8217;t see anything at first, but when I looked closer I felt like I could see something. The thing making me unsure is that when I enlarge it its pretty pixelated, so I don&#8217;t know if that is making me see something or not.


Today was my first day back at work. I really love this new job so much more than my past positions here in KSA. It is so much less stress! My temp went back up a little bit this morning and I&#8217;ve been having some cramping. Feels like AF cramping. I&#8217;m just waiting for the spotting to tell me AF is on the way. I might test tomorrow morning at 14dpo.


----------



## Blackrain90

Angel my first preg my temps dropped for 4 days and then spiked on my BFP day so could be a good sign?

Sorry Beth I don't see anything but it's early!!

Lawes implantation spotting isn't super common (I think 1/5 pregnancies) so that's not a bad thing that you haven't had (and can easily be missed it not checking for it). Back ache is also a common early symptom (not sure your DPO?) I would try to hold off until 11 or 12DPO if you are able as will be more reliable. But who amongst us can ever do that haha

Ivska cramping can be an early sign so don't count yourself out just yet!


----------



## Angel5000

Going to avoid testing today because I'm very low on my Wondfo's, and going to try to hold off for 10DPO, which is the day before AF is due. That's mid-week though so if I do test then it'll be an evening test with a 4-hr hold or so. i Just don't think I can bring myself to test in the morning and have to deal with trying to analyze a stick before I go to work! I need to be focused when I deal with students. 

Side note: smell of peanuts is not bothering me today. So it was maybe just something yesterday. :/

Today is BrickCon - which is a lego convention in Seattle. We are meeting up with my Aunt and her son (my 8 year old cousin) to go and spend some time together at BrickCon. DH and my BIL are super excited about it. My sister and I think it's hilarious that grown men are that excited about Lego's but we're going to have a good time and it'll get us out of the house and get our minds off of the stress we've had lately. 


Thanks *Black*! That makes me feel better!! I'm hoping it doesn't keep going down, but I am at least a decent amount above cover line at the moment. 

DH was trying to figure out what it meant that my temp was dropping and he got disappointed that my temp was still dropping. It was pretty cute. :)


----------



## Lawes1987

I'm 9 dpo today and I caved... But I caved in a stupid way cause I went to Tesco and all they had were £9 digi clear blues. And I got a BIG FAT NEGATIVE. Why did I do it to myself? 

Just after I did it I got a hot flush and felt dizzy. I feel stupid for caving and buying a stupid expensive test.


----------



## Angel5000

Lawes1987 said:


> I'm 9 dpo today and I caved... But I caved in a stupid way cause I went to Tesco and all they had were £9 digi clear blues. And I got a BIG FAT NEGATIVE. Why did I do it to myself?
> 
> Just after I did it I got a hot flush and felt dizzy. I feel stupid for caving and buying a stupid expensive test.

Don't feel stupid, we've all done it. Just remember 9DPO is still very early and you've got a good chance still. :) Plus, when those tests say "5 days before missed period" they are assuming you have a 14 day LP, which means 9DPO is the absolute earliest you could test, assuming you implanted early enough to create enough hcg to actually get a BFP that early. :hugs:


----------



## Lawes1987

It's just disappointing. And I don't know why I'm getting all excited cause there's no guarentee even if I do get pregnant after my 3 losses. I just want my rainbow baby...


----------



## cupcake.

Lawes, sorry, we all know how much it sucks to see a BFN. But it's true that you're still early so you're definitely still in :)

And ivksa, definitely test in the morning! temp spike is a good sign, especially if you're already 13dpo! Having my fingers crossed :dust:


----------



## Angel5000

Lawes1987 said:


> It's just disappointing. And I don't know why I'm getting all excited cause there's no guarentee even if I do get pregnant after my 3 losses. I just want my rainbow baby...

:hugs: Has your doctor determined any reason why you might have had so many losses? A friend of mine had 3 miscarriages before she got her rainbow and her doctor told her after the 3rd that they were going to put her on something (don't remember what it was they gave her) the next time she got pregnant to help her keep it. Whatever it was worked because that was her rainbow baby.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies hope your all good af light today so hope Its finished tomorrow then I can get back to :sex: xx


----------



## MsRipple

Hi ladies! 6dpo for me. Have been feeling sick
-- nauseous and headachy all day. Too early to be symptom spotting so I guess I'm just having an off day. Though I did read this about the early factor pregnancy hormone 2 or so days after fertilization and I thought it was interesting : 
https://pregnant.sg/articles/early-pregnancy-factor-future-pregnancy-tests/


----------



## MsRipple

Alawes, it's ok to feel that way I think we all do to varying degrees at some point or another. Plus the most sensitive will be 5 or 6 days before your missed period, which they count as they day after af is due. So
10 or 11 dpo and even then it's only like 60
Percent accurate! Fingers crossed for you!

Beth and ivksa and todsmommy and angel- fingers crossed for you both as well

Black - how are you feeling?


----------



## todmommy4568

ivksa - happy to hear you are enjoying your new job, always a great feeling when you enjoy work. Excited to see a test from you! :flower:

beth - I thought a saw a shadow of a line but not one that I can keep in my sight, something is catching my eye though!

angel - hope you are having fun at BrickCon! 

Lawes - don't feel stupid for buying the expensive test, we have all been there. :hugs:

ripple - hope you feel better, interesting article. I don't know if I would want to know that early seems like then noticing chemicals would be even more common and thats a tough go. When are you going to start testing?

AFM got a little carried away last night and didn't take temp this morning as it would have been inaccurate anyways from the drinking. I am really kicking myself because we didn't BD last night. We did early this morning around 6 AM but it still is making me nervous :nope: I am still having O pains so maybe I didn't completely ruin our chances. :dohh:


----------



## Lawes1987

My doctor will only send urine away once your 8 weeks from the first day of your last period so my 3rd miscarriage isn't on my records as it was at 6 weeks that I lost.

I'm due on my period on Thursday. So it's only 4/5 days before my period is due. I'll test again on Tuesday. Maybe buy the cheap own brands from Tesco.


----------



## cscbeth8421

Ladies!!!!!!!!!!! Dont even need to invert!!! Start of something! Fingers crossed its sticky!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Angel5000

cscbeth8421 said:


> Ladies!!!!!!!!!!! Dont even need to invert!!! Start of something! Fingers crossed its sticky!!!!!!

Omg!!!! I see it!!!! I'm so excited!!!! :happydance: fx this one is sticky!!!


----------



## todmommy4568

That one is a lot darker than the last one Beth!!!! Good sign!!!


----------



## cscbeth8421

Just had to share my glowing inverted test.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Angel5000

All these BFP are making me want to test!!! Trying SO HARD to hold off until 10 DPO. 

Today while at BrickCon I kept getting randomly nauseous and light headed. FX it's a good sign!!


----------



## Blackrain90

YAY Beth I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## Blackrain90

Angel nausea is always a good sign!!! (When ttc haha)


----------



## MsRipple

Congrats Beth, amazing :)!

Alawes, have you thought about a different doctor? Not that there is a problem, but in the event there was A simple blood test could identify a problem that is easily fixed, so it seems silly that they will not do this.

As for me, I am hoping to hold off on testing til at least 10 dpo unless I see some encouraging signs or symptoms, but we will see what happens!


----------



## lvksa

14dpo :bfn: 
Temp up again this morning. 


&#128525;&#128525; Beth - looks great!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## PnutProtector

I def see it *Beth*! :dance: Sticky bean juju coming your way!

I have no idea how to remove crosshairs, *cupcake*. I&#8217;ve never gotten any to remove lol

*Lawes* - Stay positive! It&#8217;s still early! :dust:

*Ivska* - So sorry about your BFN :hugs: You&#8217;re not out till AF shows though! Maybe you had a late implantation?

t*odmommy* - I&#8217;m sure you are still ok in the BD timing. Don&#8217;t beat yourself up over it.


AFM, My temps stayed up today. :dance: FX they are still up tomorrow and that FF will finally stop being stingy with the crosshairs. We got some BDing last night too. I&#8217;m still super tired. I could have slept all day today, but I made myself get up and finish writing my papers.

Oh, I remember someone asking what I am studying. Don&#8217;t remember who though, and too lazy to go back and look :haha: But I am studying Psychology with a minor in history. Lots of papers and presenting. :coffee:


----------



## lvksa

Any thoughts on my second chart. FF has me at 14dpo, but ovagraph is saying 10dpo.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Blackrain90

I kind of thought FF was a bit off. I was thinking CD18 to be honest but could see 19.


----------



## lvksa

Blackrain90 said:


> I kind of thought FF was a bit off. I was thinking CD18 to be honest but could see 19.

cd 19 I didn't put any data that day. I was on an international flight and no point in temping. They are saying cd20 or possibly cd 18.


----------



## Blackrain90

Oh haha sorry I noticed that but forgot while I was typing. Yes 18 or 20 IMO


----------



## MsRipple

I would say 18 too. Do you use opks?


----------



## Angel5000

*Ivksa* I definitely think that your Ovagraph graph looks a lot more accurate than the FF CH. So if you are only 10DPO you have a few more days before you might get that BFP. :)


AFM, I couldn't help it, I went ahead and tested. 4 hour hold this evening. Don't see anything though. Didn't expect much at 8DPO.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0514.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Blackrain90

Haha oh Angel :winkwink:


----------



## Angel5000

Blackrain90 said:


> Haha oh Angel :winkwink:

LoL yeah, I don't know what I was thinking. :dohh: Hoping I can avoid the desperate urge to want to POAS tomorrow. :haha: but at 8DPO evening, I doubt there will be much change between now and tomorrow. I really need to stay away from the damn sticks until 10 or 11DPO! 

Today's CM was significantly decreased. Still creamy, but very very little of it. :/ I don't think that's a good sign. :nope:


----------



## lvksa

MsRipple said:


> I would say 18 too. Do you use opks?

I don't use OPKs and I'm not sure if I can even get them here :/


----------



## Blackrain90

Angel I haven't had practically any since ovulation (aside from the original sticky that had IB) so decrease is not necessarily bad.


----------



## cupcake.

Beth, huge congrats!! That is totally the start of something, i hope it's sticky :hugs: :hugs: 

And sorry for all the BFN. Boo! But you're not out till the witch shows her face :)
And ivksa, i definitely think the other app seems more accurate, so you're still early :) rising temps are a good sign

AFM, i slept pretty terrible and woke up with such an achy throat, i can barely talk and swallow... My joby has me on the phone all day though.. not sure how i'll make it.
Temps a bit up, but i'm pretty sure it's because i slept so badly. Period is almost gone though i think, so that's definitly a plus


----------



## GraceofG

Hello, 
I got my BFP this morning! 

Yay!

Thought I would post my symptoms as it may give some hope. 

Bloated was my first, from around 2 DPO my belly popped out and felt uncomfortable to suck in. Going to the toilet was happening once a day and was runny (sorry for tmi) the rest of the time I was constipated. Had a sore thickly throat then got really snotty from 6 DPO. 

Could smell a lot more especially my urine in the morning, my cervix was high and soft. But had very little cm until yesterday. When I got my BFP.

A lot of my sickness left me on 6dpo also, and my boobs didn't hurt at all till then either and it's not the same kind of hurt as my period coming, it's really strange and around the sides and nipples, dark areolas also with little bumps on at 3 DPO till now. 

Happy BFPs! And lots of baby dust to you all. X


----------



## Lawes1987

Right, let me ask, do you girls take your dpo from the day you ovulate or the day after? Because my Ovia app had me down as ovulating 25th/26th. I DTD on 23rd and 26th. 

So am I 10 dpo or have I messed it up?

I felt a little dizzy yesterday and my appetite was enormous.


----------



## cupcake.

Well DPO means days past ovulation so the day after ovulation is 1dpo, and so forth..

I'm feeling like rubbish :( my throat is killing me and the pain is kind of spreading towards my right ear as well. I think I'll have to go to the doctor tomorrow and probably have to get antibiotics.. 
How save is ttc while on antibiotics? And also worried that if i'm getting quite sick now that ovulation will be super late if at all.. i don't want to waist this cycle but there's nothing to do against sickness, so i hope maybe i'll just feel better and if not that taking antibiotics won't mess up my cycle


----------



## Lawes1987

Ah ok so today I'm 9 dpo. I've just ordered 15 cheapie tests from Amazon for like £2.75.. dont I feel silly for spending all that money yesterday!


----------



## cscbeth8421

cupcake. said:


> Well DPO means days past ovulation so the day after ovulation is 1dpo, and so forth..
> 
> I'm feeling like rubbish :( my throat is killing me and the pain is kind of spreading towards my right ear as well. I think I'll have to go to the doctor tomorrow and probably have to get antibiotics..
> How save is ttc while on antibiotics? And also worried that if i'm getting quite sick now that ovulation will be super late if at all.. i don't want to waist this cycle but there's nothing to do against sickness, so i hope maybe i'll just feel better and if not that taking antibiotics won't mess up my cycle

Im so sorry you are feeling icky! I work with medical interpreters (they translate what the patient says to the dr and back, all different languages), they are talking double time all day and they all drink TONS of water and tea. Hopefully you're not getting an ear infection! When i was 3-4 dpo with my son, i got a UTI and was put on antibiotics (not the pregnancy friendly ones either) and everything was just fine. That was the only healthy pregnancy ive had actually (been pregnant 4 times,well 5 now, only one son) If you have to take antibiotics, i wouldn't worry. Just fight that infection!


----------



## cscbeth8421

So i went pee at 230am (i couldn't hold it), this is FMU at 550am. 45 minutes after. I took the test, stashed it away to just go get my son and forgot to come right back. But my first +hpt was 12hrs ago, so my levels haven't gone up too much. Fingers crossed its even darker tomorrow! My DH said he didn't have to squint so much at this one as the one last night. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1486.JPG
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Lawes1987

cscbeth8421 said:


> So i went pee at 230am (i couldn't hold it), this is FMU at 550am. 45 minutes after. I took the test, stashed it away to just go get my son and forgot to come right back. But my first +hpt was 12hrs ago, so my levels haven't gone up too much. Fingers crossed its even darker tomorrow! My DH said he didn't have to squint so much at this one as the one last night. :thumbup:

No squinting required! Theres deffo a line there! Congrats!


----------



## todmommy4568

Definitely not a squinter! 

Ivksa I agree with the other ladies that your other app looks more accurate.

Pretty sure I'm in the TWW now, was very crampy yesterday, way more than I normally am during O and it is gone now. This part is so boring :haha:


----------



## cscbeth8421

have you guys ever been on countdown to pregnancy? They have a fabulous gallery of HPT's and OPK's and all the tools to invert and brighten and grey scale peoples tests, then you make your submission on whether you think it's + or -. I have way too much fun starring at peoples tests.

I have uploaded a bunch of my tests form the past there, so its always cool to go back and look and compare.


----------



## AngelOb

No squinting at all cscbeth! Congrats on the bfp!

Ivksa I would say your other chart is more accurate as well, FF just looks a little off compared to the Ovia one. Which is good news for your tests since it puts you earlier than you thought. Not out until AF arrives.

It's hard to keep up with this thread if I take a day off lol. Yesterday was a day full of football so I didn't get online much. I'm 5dpo today and I'm noticing that my temp is on the lower end (still above coverline) but only when I have the fan on in the window. I can't not have it in the window yet though, still too warm in the apartment. Oh well, as long as they stay above coverline that's a good sign.


----------



## Angel5000

Thanks *black*, that makes me feel better! 

I woke up today and breasts not as sore, so that is making me a little worried. I'm basically over this cold I think, but still have a bit of congestion/stuffy nose and I'm still so tired. Did not sleep well. DH and I both woke up kind of in a mood and the day hasn't gone well for either of us this morning. Really just wish I could call in sick and crawl back in bed. 

Tbh, I can't help but feel like I must be out this cycle. And I have no real reason to think that. (Except the decreasing boob pain). Sorry ladies, I'm sort of throwing a pity party over here and I don't know why. Lol. I Just know I can complain here because no one else really wants to hear it. :haha:


----------



## Lawes1987

Do the achey, painy boobs really start this early? I haven't had anything like that yet. :shrug:

Just checked my CF and I'm very wet down there, it's kind of a mix of watery and sticky. Good? Bad?


----------



## todmommy4568

Beth that sounds like fun haha I will have to check it out. Then I will waste even more time online :haha: 

Ob agreed it is hard to keep up haha I think we are all just chatter boxes. I was amazed my temp was as high as it was this morning because I had my window open. It's such a weird time of year for whether to keep windows open or not.

Angel go ahead and b*tch away :hugs: I don't mind haha we all know I do my fair share. We all need a pity party every now and then.


----------



## Lawes1987

:happydance: :happydance: Monday happiness people! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## jalilma

cscbeth8421 said:


> Ladies!!!!!!!!!!! Dont even need to invert!!! Start of something! Fingers crossed its sticky!!!!!!

Awesome!


----------



## Blackrain90

Angel we all need a pity party!

I'm having a rough morning as well. Test this morning was a tad lighter than last night (though the control was a bit lighter as well). Pelvic ache is gone, temp was a bit lower than I would expect (though still in the highish range of post O temps) and CP this morning was low and open (after being high and closed last night). Maybe I'm being paranoid, but hard to really tell at this point.


----------



## Lawes1987

Blackrain90 said:


> Angel we all need a pity party!
> 
> I'm having a rough morning as well. Test this morning was a tad lighter than last night (though the control was a bit lighter as well). Pelvic ache is gone, temp was a bit lower than I would expect (though still in the highish range of post O temps) and CP this morning was low and open (after being high and closed last night). Maybe I'm being paranoid, but hard to really tell at this point.

I hope everything is ok Black! FX for you x


----------



## todmommy4568

Black no no no no no!!! I really hope everything is okay! :hugs:


----------



## Blackrain90

Thanks me too. It's all things that could vary throughout pregnancy so I'm trying to be optimistic for DH sake. Little bit of pelvic ache on my way to work- will have a bite to eat and see if my tummy does it's usual bloated thing.


----------



## todmommy4568

Lawes usually the painful boobs happen because of increased progesterone after O so yea they can happen early...mine are sore today lol. Usually after O it is the creamy cm but I can't see why the other stuff would be bad, it is usually a good sign to be more wet down there.


----------



## mrscletus

Wow- I have missed a lot!! Congrats to Black and Beth... fingers crossed that these are sticky. 

I will try my best to catch up later. 

AFM- I tested yesterday at 11 dpo and it was a stark white negative! So I am going to hold off until tomorrow now... I feel like I am wasting tests- LOL 
I'm super crampy and just feeling very pre-menstrual.


----------



## cscbeth8421

Black- dont worry. I'm sure your cervix is just getting comfy with the sticky little bean in there. And stop testing everyday! try to cut back to every other day or at least ONLY FMU. When was AF due? Im sure everything is just fine.

Angel5000- it's ok to throw yourself a pity party. Things usually turn around so fast, this afternoon could be something totally different! Still so early. 

AFM, thanks ladies! Just keeping fingers crossed things progress. AF is due tomorrow and ive been having a mild low back ache this morning and lower belly fullness. I will take another test tomorrow with FMU and then try to stop. I feel like it drives me more insane when i test frequently. What will be, will be and taking a million tests wont change it. Fingers crossed for all you lovely ladies! I'm sticking around for a while. :)


----------



## Lawes1987

cscbeth8421 said:


> Black- dont worry. I'm sure your cervix is just getting comfy with the sticky little bean in there. And stop testing everyday! try to cut back to every other day or at least ONLY FMU. When was AF due? Im sure everything is just fine.
> 
> Angel5000- it's ok to throw yourself a pity party. Things usually turn around so fast, this afternoon could be something totally different! Still so early.
> 
> AFM, thanks ladies! Just keeping fingers crossed things progress. AF is due tomorrow and ive been having a mild low back ache this morning and lower belly fullness. I will take another test tomorrow with FMU and then try to stop. I feel like it drives me more insane when i test frequently. What will be, will be and taking a million tests wont change it. Fingers crossed for all you lovely ladies! I'm sticking around for a while. :)

Very true! OH said that, why test so early and just drive yourself mad? It won't change anything.


----------



## MsRipple

Fingers crossed black! Looking on fertility friend there are many pregnancy charts with temp dips so doesn't necessarily sound like a reason for concern.


----------



## todmommy4568

Well put Beth. Agreed testing every day after a BFP is maddening.

I wish I had the willpower to hold out on testing but definitely don't haha


----------



## Lawes1987

Btw, just being nosey, where is everybody from?

I'm from Hednesford - Staffordshire - UK :happydance:


----------



## cscbeth8421

Boston massachusetts- US


----------



## todmommy4568

North Dakota girl here :)


----------



## cupcake.

Germany here! :) 

My throat still hurts so bad, so i definitely think i'll have to go to the doctor.. in two weeks i'm off work for a week already so i really don't want to miss any days before that but i'm on the phone all day and with an achy throat it's hell.. 
But thanks beth, i was afraid i would have to hold off this cycle! Although i will still ask my doctor, but i'm definitely less worried now :hugs:


----------



## Lawes1987

Crickey we are all over the place!! :hugs:


----------



## mrscletus

I am in Pennsylvania.


----------



## caz & bob

I am sthelens Merseyside uk xx


----------



## MsRipple

Washington, D.C. USA here!


----------



## lvksa

Lawes1987 said:


> Btw, just being nosey, where is everybody from?
> 
> I'm from Hednesford - Staffordshire - UK :happydance:

American, but currently living in Saudi Arabia &#127480;&#127462;


----------



## AngelOb

Wisconsin over here!we really are spaced out all over the map :)

Black I wouldn't worry too much. Just take it easy and try to relax (I know it's hard to do) someone once told me to remember "you are pregnant right now, enjoy it and try not to stress"


----------



## BostonLover89

Currently in Tucson, AZ! I'm from Vegas but DH is in the military so we move around a lot. 

I got my first flashy smiley today! Let out a little "eek!" when I saw it. Its my first time using the digitals lol so I got over excited. :happydance:

I'm super excited though because I am only CD 11 and usually I don't start to see progression in the FR OPks lines until CD17 ish. I really hope this means I will O sometime this week! 

I also had an OBGYN appointment this morning. My doctor put in a referral to a fertility specialist due to my family history of fertility problems. Wouldn't it be nice if I don't need to use it though!


----------



## cscbeth8421

BostonLover89 said:


> Currently in Tucson, AZ! I'm from Vegas but DH is in the military so we move around a lot.
> 
> I got my first flashy smiley today! Let out a little "eek!" when I saw it. Its my first time using the digitals lol so I got over excited. :happydance:
> 
> I'm super excited though because I am only CD 11 and usually I don't start to see progression in the FR OPks lines until CD17 ish. I really hope this means I will O sometime this week!
> 
> I also had an OBGYN appointment this morning. My doctor put in a referral to a fertility specialist due to my family history of fertility problems. Wouldn't it be nice if I don't need to use it though!

Well your chart looks great and that is quite a dip...hoping its an ovulation dip!


----------



## BostonLover89

That's what I'm hoping too! I'm just worried my temps aren't reliable because I am a horrible sleeper. Time to get busy I suppose!!!


----------



## jalilma

Hershey Pennsylvania


----------



## Angel5000

Seattle, Washington - USA. :) no wonder so much happens while I'm asleep, you are all in so many different time zones! I love it!! 

Thanks for all the encouragement. I am having a better day now! Hoping my last 2 classes are easy on me. 6th period (last class of the day) likes to wear on my nerves. It's always hit or miss with them as to whether I end the day in a good mood or if o head home for a glass of wine. :haha: 

My temps stayed flat today. Better than another drop! CM is definitely dry today but I'm trying not to worry. Boob soreness seems to progress as the day goes on. Not sure what that's about. Last cycle was the first cycle I have ever had soreness in the breast (not nipples) and that was a chemical. Hoping this time the soreness = BFP. But I know some women get it after O leading up to AF. I just never have before. 

Usually at 9DPO I start to get blood spots in CM, indicating AF is on her way. Last cycle was the first this didn't happen and so far I am good. :) I'll take the dry cm today over blood! ;) 

And now... I need to go back to grading. I'm eating lunch and grading and posting from my phone :)


----------



## lvksa

I played with the settings on my FF chart and switched it to FAM...that gave me an O day of CD 18, which is similar to my ovagraph chart. When I went to switch it back to advanced...it didn't give me the solid crosshairs -_- I wonder why it has given me dotted now, when they were solid before I switched it.

I'm wondering is FF is saying cd 16 because I had ewcm cd 16 & cd 17. It could still make sense to have an O day of cd 18 just after the ewcm days, right?


----------



## Blackrain90

Ivska my FF crosshairs changed between solid and dotted when I switched up the tracking type, after tomorrow's temp it should go back.

Red Deer, Alberta (Canada) here!

Holy crap you girls been busy this morning!

I only have one more test so gonna do tonight just to get rid of it, and then digi Wednesday or Thursday before I go to request blood work (AF was due Sunday). Pelvic ache is back so that's good- tiny bit of brown in discharge again but otherwise good on that front. Very much trying to relax, not going to temp anymore either.


----------



## Lawes1987

So we are all over the US, Canada, Germany, UK and Saudi. Yikes!! I have a heavy feeling like a very mild pushing above my cervix right now. It's a little tingly. Weird weird sensitive. I wish I could remember what I was like the other times but I wasn't monitoring anything. Oh sweet naivety!


----------



## Lawes1987

Damn it
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 9


----------



## SecondNote

Hey ladies. It's been a while since I have posted. I am 9 DPO now. Only symptom is bad back pain. I got my first evap line yesterday at 8 DPO... actually it was more of a ghost line. I could see where the line should be but it had no color at all. Blah.

Congrats on the recent BFPs and good luck to those still testing.


----------



## PnutProtector

Welcome Grace! Congratulations! So excited for you! But Oh Lord. I&#8217;m experiencing a lot of your symptoms. I told myself I wouldn&#8217;t symptom spot this cycle. :haha:

I hope you feel better soon cupcake. :hugs:

Beth, I didn&#8217;t even have to enlarge that pic to see the line :dance: EEP! 

Black - Stay positive and try not to worry too much. Every body is different and every pregnancy every body has is different. Which sucks when you are symptom spotting :haha: But I&#8217;m sure everything is ok. 


AFM - Lots of creamy CM today. I am so over this fatigue every day though. Like, I just need to get stuff done, but all I want to do is sleep. Bloated on and off throughout the day. My BMs are mostly very loose and liquid (Sorry TMI), and that&#8217;s not normal for me. My temps have flatlined. But with my crazy chart I&#8217;m just glad it&#8217;s not going down again.


----------



## Angel5000

So, when I checked Cervix today it was initially high and soft but this afternoon it is lower, and there was a tinge of red blood in my CM. 

Today is 9DPO, so this is right on track for AF (typical cycle: at 9DPO I get tiny bits of red in CM, more on 10DPO leading to spotting on 11DPO and then AF the next day). I'm pretty sure I'm out. 

Had weird shooting pains in the left breast today (so odd, never experienced that before) but no other symptoms out of the ordinary. I'm just so devastated right now.

Today is DH's birthday. I wanted so badly to give him a BFP as a birthday gift. :cry:


----------



## Blackrain90

Angel, many of my symptoms mirrored last month (including spotting on exact same days) so still holding out hope for you hun!!


----------



## BostonLover89

FX for you Angel! I've seen a lot of other ladies post that they had trace amounts of blood in their CM right before their BFP. The trouble with symptom spotting is that we are always looking for something...bad or good... and read into it all perhaps too much! (but who can help that really).


----------



## Angel5000

Thanks Black & Boston! I'm trying to stay positive but I've decided to just see what happens, and I'm not holding out a lot of hope. I'd rather accept that AF is coming right now then try to get my hopes up and then she show up anyway. At least if she doesn't show I'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Blackrain90

Yeah that's a good idea


----------



## Angel5000

Well, no blood at all this evening. CM is basically dried up, a little bit of sticky/tacky CM. I want this so bad to be my month, but with all the stress and everything we've been under I won't really be surprised if this isn't my month. 

Hoping that the BFP we've had stick! I really want to see those beautiful BFP turn into beautiful baby bumps!


----------



## todmommy4568

Angel :hugs: fx'ed that your body is just playing mean tricks on you :dust:


----------



## PnutProtector

So sorry you're getting down Angel, but I'm like you. Expect the worst and that way you're prepared for it or pleasantly surprised when it goes your way. FX that it does go your way though.


----------



## BostonLover89

I think that's a good tactic to use during TTC. I think we should be positive, cause that's important for a healthy emotional state... But I'm sure we all know TTC can be a long road and its best to be prepared for anything, even the negatives. 

Hoping this is our month too! I'm glad we have a good group of testers for support!!


----------



## cscbeth8421

Fmu test at 5min
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## cscbeth8421

Fmu test at 10 minutes. Af due today. Ive been crampy yesterday (i never get crampy) so i thought it was a good thing. Not holding my breath for this one. Still so light. :(. Im going to try to not test anymore. At least for a few days.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## cscbeth8421

25 minutes. Gets darker over time, but shouldnt have to wait so long. I mean i did get my first faint line night of 10dpo. Today is morning 12dpo so not quiet 48hrs. But still not feeling hopeful. Crampy now.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Lawes1987

Tested again this morning, another :bfn:

Everyone around me is so negative atm and its starting to get me down. Ive been SO warm today and I've been bloated for like a week, its driving me mad.

I was positive yesterday but everyone has just dragged me down. I don't feel like making an effort for anyone or anything.


----------



## todmommy4568

I'm sorry lawes :hugs: 

Beth hopefully your having a 72 hour double or different comcentrations of dye in the test. Fx'ed that AF stays away.

My temp was an oddity this morning. I have recorded my 5 am temp but I had once again kicked the covers off and was freezing when I woke up so I covered myself up and went back to sleep until 6 and then my temp was 97.41 which would put me above cover line. I'm going to leave it at the original but I think I can confirm with that that I ovulated the day I didn't take my temp. So 2dpo today.


----------



## cscbeth8421

I'm sorry you're feeling down Lawes. Hopefully today is a better day. 

Congrats on 2 DPO TODMOMMY!


----------



## Angel5000

My temp today is really low but also inaccurate. I woke up at 3am and by 310 realized I wasn't falling back asleep soon So I temped to be safe. 97.18. Way below cover. Dozed off, woke up at 430 from a nightmare, and then did a half asleep half awake until 5 when the alarm went off. Didn't temp again because I didn't think it would be accurate, and I hadn't actually checked the last temp yet (dark and my thermometer doesn't have a light). Since mine only holds the last 1 temp in memory and flashes it for a few seconds the next time you turn it on, and then it's gone I didn't get a chance to look before we got up. 

Temp adjuster says it would be 97.55. Which would be right in line with the last 2 days. But I don't know if I trust the adjuster. So I'm feeling very out today.


----------



## Blackrain90

Beth I'm keeping my everything crossed that you have a sticky bean in there!!!


----------



## Blackrain90

Sorry you are feeling down lawes, it can definitely be hard to stay positive when surrounded by negativity xoxo


----------



## AngelOb

I would wait a few days cscbeth, for your sanity you don't want to obsess too much since it can take 48-72 hours to double and really show progression.

AFM: I am 6dpo and woke up to my bbs killing me. With my temp dip yesterday I'm wondering if it was implantation dip but only at 5dpo makes me question that. We'll see in a few days. My bbs are always sore during the tww it seems, I just don't remember it being this bad last cycle.


----------



## cscbeth8421

Thanks ladies, i know i am fast to give advice...i KNOW in im mind what i should be doing, just so hard. I'm super crampy and bloated, which i take as a good thing. What will be will be...


----------



## Lawes1987

Feeling really warm and my emotions are so up and down. I was happy yesterday and I'm teary today. What the heck is wrong with me?!


----------



## jalilma

Will not symptom check.. Will not symptom check.. WILL NOT SYMPTOM CHECK! Ugh the struggle is real!


----------



## Angel5000

The struggle is SO REAL *jalilma*!! I swore I wouldn't symptom check this cycle but that didn't go so well. Lol. 


Not feeling well today. With very little sleep I really just want to go to bed and sleep. I'm super emotional - which I blame on lack of sleep. Blah. Just gotta survive. Lol. Hoping the teenagers I teach aren't pains today! :)


----------



## Lawes1987

Angel5000 said:


> The struggle is SO REAL *jalilma*!! I swore I wouldn't symptom check this cycle but that didn't go so well. Lol.
> 
> 
> Not feeling well today. With very little sleep I really just want to go to bed and sleep. I'm super emotional - which I blame on lack of sleep. Blah. Just gotta survive. Lol. Hoping the teenagers I teach aren't pains today! :)

I'm really emotional as well and I didn't sleep well last night either. Woke up 3 times. I actually woke up at 8am, did a test and then went back to bed until 9.30am before I checked it. I'm weird atm.:dohh:


----------



## mrscletus

Another negative test for me this am... thinking I am out for the month. Feeling like AF is just around the corner. :/

So happy for all of you that are still in it.


----------



## BostonLover89

I'm so jealous that most of you are in the tww and I'm over here waiting impatiently to O. 

I'm cd12 today, got another flashy smiley on my CB digital. I'm still testing with the regular FR OPKS just to cover my bases. Yesterday afternoon my FR was clearly negative, barely a line. I thought for sure I would see more of a line since I had a temp drop yesterday but stilllllllllll waiting. 

I don't know how reliable my temps are going to be. I'm a really bad sleeper.


----------



## todmommy4568

Boston I know the feeling :hugs: it sucks when you are watching everyone who O'ed and are testing and you are in limbo. I have never gotten a positive on the FR O tests, I didn't care for them.


----------



## BostonLover89

todmommy4568 said:


> Boston I know the feeling :hugs: it sucks when you are watching everyone who O'ed and are testing and you are in limbo. I have never gotten a positive on the FR O tests, I didn't care for them.


Honestly I think I've only gotten 2 or 3 positives with them... I attributed it to me maybe not ovulating every month because my mom had ovulation issues. Which ones do you use? I'm just exhausting my FR supply at this point.


----------



## todmommy4568

I use cheapies that I get from Amazon. I think the box says [email protected], it has a picture of a really cute baby on the box :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well cd5 today :af: has gone xx


----------



## lvksa

Hi girls, had spotting when I got home from work this afternoon. Felt very crampy, so I took a nap and woke up this evening to find AF had come. Severe cramping now.

I'm hoping that this upcoming cycle will be it for us as it could be the last one without my husband traveling for a while. I am planning to try and be more consistent with BD and I am also going to try and gain a little weight, perhaps with a protein supplement. My BMI is a little low, it has been for a few years since I began having digestive issues. I don't really know if my weight is a TTC problem, but I read it can have a pretty huge impact on the amount of time it takes to conceive. 

Here's to a new cycle and a new chance.


----------



## todmommy4568

Ivksa I am sorry about AF :hugs:


----------



## BostonLover89

Ivksa, sorry to hear about AF. I have read that having too high of a BMI or too low can impact fertility but I don't know to what degree.


----------



## cscbeth8421

Ivksa - sorry about AF, fingers crossed this is your BFP cycle!


----------



## cupcake.

Sorry about AF, Ivksa :hugs: Let's just assume this month will be our lucky one! :D 

And yay Caz for AF gone! I should be done soon as well and then it's back to BD.

I hope this cycle I'll ovulate between CD 15 and CD 23, cause that's when OH and me have the week off work and spend a couple days in Prague, so we'll have time to BD away :) :)


----------



## cscbeth8421

cupcake. said:


> Sorry about AF, Ivksa :hugs: Let's just assume this month will be our lucky one! :D
> 
> And yay Caz for AF gone! I should be done soon as well and then it's back to BD.
> 
> I hope this cycle I'll ovulate between CD 15 and CD 23, cause that's when OH and me have the week off work and spend a couple days in Prague, so we'll have time to BD away :) :)

Ohh cupcake! Ill keep my fingers crossed for that! :happydance:


----------



## Angel5000

Hi ladies. Quickly checking in on my prep period. I need a mental break from kids and math planning. Haha. I had some cramping (mild) today, lower abdomen. Fully expected to see spotting when I went to the bathroom but I just went and nothing. And when I checked CM it was pretty dry but no blood or red tinge at all. After yesterday I expected more. So Im in limbo. AF is due tomorrow, or at least serious spotting should start tomorrow, so by now I should have blood in CM - if this is anything like the other cycles. We will see what happens this evening. There's still a lot of time for her to show up. 

Trying not to get my hopes up too high


----------



## cscbeth8421

Angel5000- fingers crossed AF stays away and you get a beautiful BFP!


----------



## todmommy4568

So....crazy thing happened and I swear I am not symptom spotting already! :haha: only 3dpo at most so definitely not! Anyways, I felt like I was lactating today! I haven't breastfed in 3 years and didn't think I even remembered how it felt but I got this sensation and instinctively thought "oh crap I'm leaking!" :rofl: it was so weird!!

Angel hope she doesn't show!

Cupcake praying you O between those days and get that BFP!


----------



## BostonLover89

Todmommy- good sign perhaps!?! That's really odd (in a good way of course)


----------



## caz & bob

ivksa sorry :af: got you hope she dosent stay to long xx


----------



## Blackrain90

Todmommy I had that during TWW as well, such a weird feeling! 

Sorry about AF Ivska!


----------



## Lawes1987

Anyone get severe emotional days this close to AF? I'm 10 dpo, had a :bfn: this morning, had a good day yesterday but had a shitty say today. Crying, the works. I'm not sure if it's AF getting ready for progesterone messing me up. I've had a headache all day too.

I haven't tested tonight and I won't be testing tomorrow. AF is due on Thursday.


----------



## MsRipple

So sorry ivska :(. Opks might help out with timing and bd - do you guys get amazon or the like there? 

8 dpo I've been cramping a bit and i keep feeling what feels like a very light tap or prick around my uterus/pelvic region (not sure if this is related more to indigestion). Plus I have had a lot of watery discharge which I don't think I usually get until day of or before my period. Bumming myself out thinking af on her way 3 plus days early


----------



## PnutProtector

Keep your chin up *Beth*, it&#8217;s still early for a super dark line. Wait a few more days and see what happens. 

So sorry* lawes *:hugs: I hope things get better for you. 

Yay for 2DPO *Todmommy*! :dance: And phantom lactating :rofl: love it!

Haha *Jalilma*. I&#8217;m saying the same thing to myself all day every day right now.

*Boston* - I had trouble with my OPKs this cycle too. I&#8217;m using Clinical Guard though. Won&#8217;t be using them next cycle. Going to try the CVS brand. FF has yet to give me crosshairs ever. Just keep BDing to cover your bases. 

Awww *Ivksa* :hugs: So sorry about AF. 

OOhhhh vacation BDing! What a story that will be if you catch the eggy in Prague, *cupcake*!

Everything crossed for you *Angel5000*! I hope the lack of red in CM is a super good sign!


AFM, I&#8217;m trying not to symptom spot. AF is due this weekend. I have my last finals tomorrow, then 2 weeks off before next session starts. 

Only weird things is my temps have flatlined. :shrug: I don&#8217;t know what that means. I&#8217;m afraid to google it. I checked my temps throughout the day yesterday to see if maybe my thermometer was acting wonky, but it seemed fine. What do you ladies think?


----------



## todmommy4568

My only suggestion was going to be the thermometer but if that is fine then I'm not sure. I google flat temps last month and I think most of what I found was that it isn't bad and still ppl that got BFP's with them!


----------



## Blackrain90

Lawes, extreme emotional mood swings is always my number one sign AF is on her way about a week before (got it a few days Last week and then abruptly stopped which was my first hint she wasn't coming).
Hopefully that's not the case for you xoxo

Ripple, I had a lot of twinges/tapping feelings right around pubic bone, so hoping this is a good sign for you!! I can't say I had watery CM this time but def last time.


----------



## Angel5000

Breast pain is still here, I just don't want them touched at all. It's on the sides, not the top or nipples. It doesn't seem as bad as it was 2-3 days ago, but it hasn't completely subsided. I noticed this weekend that on 2-3 different occasions I was having weird pains in my right hip. I don't think it has ANYTHING to do with TTC or TTW, just thought it was odd and it's on my mind because it's happening now as I type. Not sure what that's about. 


*Ivksa* So sorry about AF! :( 

*Lawes* Since i Stopped BC I expected to start getting really emotional days close to AF because that's what happened before I started the pill (keep in mind that was when I was a teenager...I had been on BC almost 15 years!), but strangely I haven't had that really since I stopped. The most emotional I get is on the day of AF and during AF and really I think that's mostly the devastation of not having my BFP. This week though I've had several really emotional days, and I find myself tearing up over stupid puppy commercials and stuff. Could just be AF, could be more. FX for both of us. 

*Pnut* The only flat temps I've ever had always came before O, so I don't know what to tell you!


----------



## PnutProtector

Thanks angel and todmommy. I think as long as my temps aren't dropping I'm good.


----------



## BostonLover89

Lawes- I'm not totally sure if I get the emotional surge. While I was on the pill I barely had any symptoms and only knew AF was coming because of the sugar pills. Now I just get anxious/emotional because I'm hoping there's a baby in there and not AF! Maybe you just need a day without testing... Looking at a bfn is probably not helping! You're still in, just take a day to (attempt) to not think about it. Hugs to you!


----------



## Lawes1987

BostonLover89 said:


> Lawes- I'm not totally sure if I get the emotional surge. While I was on the pill I barely had any symptoms and only knew AF was coming because of the sugar pills. Now I just get anxious/emotional because I'm hoping there's a baby in there and not AF! Maybe you just need a day without testing... Looking at a bfn is probably not helping! You're still in, just take a day to (attempt) to not think about it. Hugs to you!

Thanks ladies! Your all so wonderfully supportive, I really need it atm.

I had an early night and I actually woke up in a very clear headed, happy mood. I can't stand these yoyo moods. I was thinking of testing tonight maybe, now I'm 11dpo and AF is due tomorrow.

I haven't made my mind up. Thoughts? :dohh:


----------



## Lawes1987

Oh heres another weird one, this last week I have been obsessed with eating bacon and egg for breakfast and cheese.... cheese all day long. Dairy and protein. I'm usually a grabber for sugar and carbs but nope, atm I want dairy and protein. Bit of a head scratcher.

How are our :BFP: girls getting on? Any darker tests?


----------



## cscbeth8421

13dpo, 10 minute mark. Deff darker than yesterday. Super duper bloated and crampy. In all my pregnancies, i only remember feeling like this with the pregnancy with my son. So today, feeling hopeful!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Lawes1987

cscbeth8421 said:


> 13dpo, 10 minute mark. Deff darker than yesterday. Super duper bloated and crampy. In all my pregnancies, i only remember feeling like this with the pregnancy with my son. So today, feeling hopeful!

That's great progression. When was/is AF due?


----------



## cupcake.

Yay beth, that's great progression and that pretty digital :) :) fx this is sticky, but i'm positive it will be!


----------



## cscbeth8421

AF was due yesterday


----------



## Lawes1987

cscbeth8421 said:


> AF was due yesterday

Crickey, if your 13dpo and day after AF and I'm 11dpo and day before my AF then we are on the same cycle! LOL


----------



## cscbeth8421

SO this was last month's CP, 14DPO, the pic was taken probably 20 minutes later.
 



Attached Files:







CP.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## cscbeth8421

And this is todays at 13DPO and pic taken at 10 minutes....darker right? Planning to contact midwife Tuesday to get bloods done if all continues well!
 



Attached Files:







13dpo.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Lawes1987

cscbeth8421 said:


> And this is todays at 13DPO and pic taken at 10 minutes....darker right? Planning to contact midwife Tuesday to get bloods done if all continues well!

100% yeah, definitely darker! I didn't scroll down and thought after seeing the 14 DPO one... but this months at 13DPO is darker? So yeah. We don't get bloods taken in the UK. They just send our urine away. My doctor won't do it until your 8 weeks though... :dohh:

Should I test later? Does it have to be first morning pee or can I cheat? LOL


----------



## cscbeth8421

Your best chances of getting a BFP at this stage would be FMU, unless you have like 4-5hr hold. You want to make sure you give yourself the best chances possible! They only do blood work with HCG levels here if you request them or if you have a history of miscarriage. Which ive had 2 and chemical pregnancy. So as long as AF stays away for the next 6 days, ill ask her next week. I gotta slow down on the testing now. Will wait a few days. Hopefully i can hold out.


----------



## Lawes1987

cscbeth8421 said:


> Your best chances of getting a BFP at this stage would be FMU, unless you have like 4-5hr hold. You want to make sure you give yourself the best chances possible! They only do blood work with HCG levels here if you request them or if you have a history of miscarriage. Which ive had 2 and chemical pregnancy. So as long as AF stays away for the next 6 days, ill ask her next week. I gotta slow down on the testing now. Will wait a few days. Hopefully i can hold out.

Well I've had 3 miscarriages so do you think if I asked, they would do mine too? Is it just to confirm the pregnancy? I'm not sure what a chemical is. I had ultrasounds with mine and they were all viable pregnancies.


----------



## todmommy4568

Yay Beth! That test looks wonderful!

I got solid CH this morning! This is my first time ever getting them! My cold was getting better and now yesterday it started getting worse again :nope: but I was thinking about the article that was shared about your body knowing when an egg is fertilized, so grasping at straws here but maybe I have a fertilized egg and my body shut my immune system back down for implantation :shrug: :haha:


----------



## Lawes1987

todmommy4568 said:


> Yay Beth! That test looks wonderful!
> 
> I got solid CH this morning! This is my first time ever getting them! My cold was getting better and now yesterday it started getting worse again :nope: but I was thinking about the article that was shared about your body knowing when an egg is fertilized, so grasping at straws here but maybe I have a fertilized egg and my body shut my immune system back down for implantation :shrug: :haha:

Whats solid CH?


----------



## todmommy4568

It's the solid lines (crosshairs) on my ff chart. It's basically fertility friend saying that they are completely positive that you ovulated on whatever day they pick. If they aren't sure then they give you dotted lines.


----------



## cscbeth8421

todmommy4568 said:


> Yay Beth! That test looks wonderful!
> 
> I got solid CH this morning! This is my first time ever getting them! My cold was getting better and now yesterday it started getting worse again :nope: but I was thinking about the article that was shared about your body knowing when an egg is fertilized, so grasping at straws here but maybe I have a fertilized egg and my body shut my immune system back down for implantation :shrug: :haha:

Thanks Todmommy! YAY for sold cross hairs! Welcome to the TWW!


----------



## Angel5000

11DPO. AF is due today. As of this morning cervix is high and soft. Today's temp was up but I've been waking up every hour since 3am so it isn't the greatest accuracy this morning. Took a IC just to see, but bfn. 

I guess we will just have to wait and see what the day brings. 

*Cscbeth* that is much darker than last month!!! Fx it is sticky!!! 

*Lawes* your best bet is waiting until day of AF with FMU. If you can hold off. :)

*todmommy* Yay for solid CH!!! So exciting!!! Welcome to the TWW!! :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## todmommy4568

Angel something is catching my eye on that test. I took it and edited with different filters on my phone and then it stood out more. It looks like it might be some weird shadow from the picture I'm not sure or I could be seeing things :haha:


----------



## AngelOb

Yay for solid CH :happydance: that's always a welcome site for me knowing I'm for sure in the tww and getting closer.

7dpo for me. Nothing too crazy symptom wise, some cramps but I don't know if this is a good sign or not. Finger's are still crossed and I'm still hopeful this month.


----------



## Angel5000

It's a really bad pic. Here's anther. I don't see anything. :/ but we all know I never do! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## todmommy4568

Lol right! That is why I always play with your tests :haha: I dont really see anything with that one but I wasn't able to really darken it at all which is what makes it so much easier to see for me. So bright its burned into my eyeballs :rofl: 

My poor right nipple is so confused. It really thinks we are trying to feed a little one. Lol ouch!


----------



## Lawes1987

Yes but my cheapies from Amazon haven't arrived yet so if I wanna test tomorrow morning I'll need to go buy some cheapies from the local shop... So.... I may not be able to not "sample" one before tomorrow morning :haha:


----------



## BostonLover89

Goodness, so much happens before I get up! Lol 

Beth- woohooooooooooo! I definitely think this months is darker! 

Todmommy- CHs are always a good sign! It's the little things that make us TTC ladies super excited hahah. 

Lawes- I'm so glad you're feeling better today! If those cheapos don't come in I would definitely pick some up and test tomorrow with fmu! 

AFM- day 3 of flashy smiley faces. Still testing with FR OPKS and not seeing any progression just yet. My temps are just so confusing since my sleep is never that great. I'm also stumped by my cm... I thought maybe it was ewcm yesterday but I couldn't tell if it was that or "fall out" from DTD the night before (lol tmi sorry).


----------



## cupcake.

Yay for solid crosshairs, todsmommy :) 

Boston, sorry your temps are so confusing. Are you a light sleeper? I totally recommend sleeping with a sleeping mask on. I'm a super light sleeper but when i sleep with my mask and my eyes are pretty much forced shut i sleep through the night most nights. Might be worth a try


----------



## SecondNote

Thoughts on this test ladies? The line appeared after the 5 minute limit. I went back to look again (you know, just in case lol) 30 minutes later and saw this. The same thing happened this morning. Evap? Or possible BFP? This was 10 DPO.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 21


----------



## todmommy4568

Possibly the start of a BFP! Since it was after the time limit I wouldn't jump for joy just yet but clearly there is something going on! For it to be that prominent within 30 minutes is a good sign!


----------



## BostonLover89

cupcake. said:


> Yay for solid crosshairs, todsmommy :)
> 
> Boston, sorry your temps are so confusing. Are you a light sleeper? I totally recommend sleeping with a sleeping mask on. I'm a super light sleeper but when i sleep with my mask and my eyes are pretty much forced shut i sleep through the night most nights. Might be worth a try

I have chronic back pain from a spinal injury when I was a teenager so there's a lot of tossing,turning and waking up. Generally when I can sleep I sleep pretty well but it's hit or miss.


----------



## cscbeth8421

SecondNote said:


> Thoughts on this test ladies? The line appeared after the 5 minute limit. I went back to look again (you know, just in case lol) 30 minutes later and saw this. The same thing happened this morning. Evap? Or possible BFP? This was 10 DPO.

Looks like the start of something!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! eeeeeekkkkkkk


----------



## MsRipple

@second def could be something!


----------



## cscbeth8421

So strange thing. I always used Clearblue digi with weeks indicator in the past. I like to see the weeks progress. I can not find these anywhere! The one i used this morning has the countdown indicator (like shows you its thinking). But even amazon doesn't have these. And if amazon doesn't have it....

Keep your eyes open ladies in the US....so weird. I wasn't going to take one for a while. I wonder if they stopped making them.


----------



## Lawes1987

There's loads of them over here. I did a test... And I'm pretty sure I saw something. Really faint. But then I dropped it down the toilet :dohh:

So I'm going to wait 4/5 hours, not pee and take another.


----------



## MsRipple

This watery cm is driving me batty. I keep thinking it's my period arriving early


----------



## Angel5000

Looks like I'm out. :( spotting, bright red, and cramping in abdomen and lower back. AF seems to be here just making her appearance a little later than usual and skipping the 10DPO spotting. :/


----------



## cscbeth8421

Angel5000 said:


> Looks like I'm out. :( spotting, bright red, and cramping in abdomen and lower back. AF seems to be here just making her appearance a little later than usual and skipping the 10DPO spotting. :/

I'm sorry angel. :hugs: CD1, fresh start.


----------



## BostonLover89

Angel5000 said:


> Looks like I'm out. :( spotting, bright red, and cramping in abdomen and lower back. AF seems to be here just making her appearance a little later than usual and skipping the 10DPO spotting. :/

So sorry Angel, it's always the worst when you get glimmer of hope and then she shows up anyway! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## cscbeth8421

MsRipple said:


> This watery cm is driving me batty. I keep thinking it's my period arriving early

I always get TONS of this when i get a BFP! Fingers crossed! That is my #1 symptom. :thumbup:


----------



## Blackrain90

Yay Beth it is definitely darker than last month!!! I saw those tests here (in Canada mind you) so they do exist somewhere (I saw at wal mart). 

Secondnote that seems pretty prominent and coloured to be an evap, I hope tomorrow's is within time limit!

Used my last test (digital) which came up yes (no shock). I probably should have done that first and saved the line test for later to see the line get darker haha. Gonna get bloods done today or tomorrow so hopefully will show some good numbers.


----------



## SecondNote

Thanks ladies. I am starting to get cautiously excited. Hopefully tomorrow's test is faster/darker. I have had a nagging aching headache the past 2 days which is why I tested.


----------



## Blackrain90

So sorry Angel :(

Secondnote headache is a great sign


----------



## Lawes1987

Did a test tonight, 11dpo. :bfn: AF is due tomorrow. Surely I would be showing by now if I was pregnant?


----------



## MsRipple

Sorry angel :(


Lawes I think a fair amount of bfps are not picked up till 13 or more dpo. Plus I think even with ahold urine during the day is more diluted


----------



## PnutProtector

Oh Beth, that&#8217;s a lovely line on your HPT this cycle. Much darker than last cycle. FX that line keeps getting darker.

todmommy - I&#8217;ve heard so many stories of women just knowing that they caught the egg. Even though it would be too early to tell for real. Sometimes intuition is for reals.
And yay for solid CH! I wish FF would give me any kind of crosshairs.

I agree with everyone, SecondNote, It def looks like the start of something!

Ripple - I totally had a little gush of CM today during class, and I was so scared it was AF showing up. But thankfully it wasn&#8217;t. It&#8217;s driving me crazy.

Aww Angel5 :hugs: 


OMG. Last night my lower back was bothering me and had this pinching feeling in my uterus. More acheyness today too. Had a lovely temp rise this morning. I&#8217;m trying to hold off on testing since I&#8217;m not 100% positive when O happened. AF is due sometime this weekend, so if she&#8217;s not here by Mon or Tues I&#8217;ll test.


----------



## cscbeth8421

Pnut- so weird! I would say you are at least 6 dpo if not 7! I cant believe FF hasnt picked it up?! You havent been playing with the settings have you? Lol.


----------



## Blackrain90

I can see why FF wouldn't pick it up given that your temps are within the pre O range; that said, you had a positive OPK and then a dip/consistent rise so that part surprises me that it hasn't caught that.


----------



## raichquilly

Hey ladies what do ye think of this the faint line came up after two mins wait husband isn't convinced it's anything and I want to get excited but can't?? Thanks xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG4116_1.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Blackrain90

If that's after 2 mins I absolutely say BFP, congrats!


----------



## raichquilly

I hope so, I'm four days before af is due, think I might try a digital one tomorrow would it be too soon?


----------



## Blackrain90

I would wait another 2 days for the digi since HCG doubles every 2 days. That said, you have a pretty decent line already, would just hate to waste an expensive test.


----------



## SecondNote

Well I am impatient and took a different brand this evening. I'm hopeful!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Angel5000

Thanks everyone. 

now I have to decide whether we are going to take off the next 3 months, like I originally said I would, or go ahead and try anyway. I don't want to get pregnant and have a due date that will make me miss the first month of school, that is so difficult as a teacher to start a year not in the classroom so that when you come back you are going to a classroom that is yours but isn't really yours. Part of me isn't sure that I want to stop trying. 

I'm thinking we are going to NTNP for the next couple months. :/ 

But as long as the thread sticks around I'll stick around with you ladies if you don't mind. I'd like to see you all get your BFPs!


----------



## Angel5000

*Raich* I can see that line (and anyone here will tell you that means something because I can never see a line)!! It's beautiful!! If it came up within a couple minutes I'd say you definitely have your BFP!!!! 

*SecondNote* That looks good to me!!! Beautiful line!!


----------



## cscbeth8421

Omg...2 bfp's!!!! Amazing ladies!!!! Congrata secondnote and raich!


----------



## todmommy4568

Raich- definitely a BFP!

Secondnote- that is lovely! Time to get excited! :dance:

Pnut- I can't believe you are going to wait until after AF is due to test! You are my hero! :haha: I think ff should give you some ch! Even with your temps in pre-o range it put my coverline so low that almost all my pre-o temps are above the coverline so I would think it would still recognize yours with the pattern

Angel- so sorry :hugs: I understand why that decision would be so difficult, NTNP sounds like a good plan.


----------



## Sapphire86

Angel5000 said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> now I have to decide whether we are going to take off the next 3 months, like I originally said I would, or go ahead and try anyway. I don't want to get pregnant and have a due date that will make me miss the first month of school, that is so difficult as a teacher to start a year not in the classroom so that when you come back you are going to a classroom that is yours but isn't really yours. Part of me isn't sure that I want to stop trying.
> 
> I'm thinking we are going to NTNP for the next couple months. :/
> 
> But as long as the thread sticks around I'll stick around with you ladies if you don't mind. I'd like to see you all get your BFPs!

Angel I can totally relate to your delimma! I ended up ttc for 10 months with dd... originally trying for a winter/spring/summer baby because... teacher!

After no success for so long I said screw it and tried anyways and had an Oct 4th due date. Baby was born Sept 6th and I was out on maternity leave after only 2 weeks with the kiddos. When I came back I was still learning names! But it actually was decent timing because we got to just start over with procedures and then the class was mine for the rest of the year. It wasn't like you got it like you like it then have a sub then have to come back and start over again.

I wish you the best whatever you choose but just know fall babies for teachers aren't as horrible as they sound!


----------



## raichquilly

Thanks so much ladies on nights tonight and think I'll pick up clear blue digital on the way home think I'm posa!!! Thanks again xxx


----------



## MsRipple

@beth- that's encouraging :). hopefully it will be the same for me!

It's so strange to me to be in such an emotional upheaval about getting my period. I'm starting to feel anxious (esp with the watery cm) every time I go to the bathroom!


----------



## todmommy4568

Your chart is looking awesome ripple!


----------



## MsRipple

@pnut, I've also been having a pinching feeling in my pelvic/uterus area. Went from flutters to cramps and now pinching (slowly going away). For me I thought this could be gas, but the pinching I'm not sure about. Pretty much all on my left side but one or two twinges on the right.


----------



## MsRipple

Thanks todsmommy! I think it looked pretty similar to this (maybe a bit more a downward temp trend though) last month, but keeping my fingers crossed. Trying to decide if I should test or if I would feel more emotionally sane if I hold off til AF is due (saturday).


----------



## PnutProtector

Thanks ladies. I'm seriously convinced FF hates me and is therefore holding my Crosshairs hostage. :haha:

I almost caved and tested today. But I held out. I'm going to try really really hard to wait until Monday. At least I don't have classes for the next two weeks. I can relax a bit. Finals and papers killed my energy. And I was already feeling super tired all the dang time. 

I'm so excited for all the BFPs. Our thread is getting luckier!


----------



## Angel5000

*Sapphire* Thank you so much for the info!! How long were you out for maternity leave? 

I'm wondering if having a due date in July/August, where I don't even start the year with the kids until I come back, would be really horrible or not. I guess I could always go in on the first day at least so the kids KNOW me and then figure everything else out when I come back. As a math teacher I have the added difficulty of never having a sub who can actually teach my curriculum. But that's less of a concern for me than missing that opportunity to get the procedures in place. I never did think about the fact that going in at the beginning, getting it how I like, then leaving, then coming back could be worse. It would be so much better if I had gotten pregnant when we first started trying and had ended up with a due date that just let me miss the last bit of the school year!


----------



## MsRipple

@pnut- let's pay a ransom for those crosshairs! I'll contribute 10 opks! :haha:


----------



## todmommy4568

Pnut and ripple :rofl: I love it!


----------



## lvksa

Hi ladies. I'm still here reading your posts. AF knocked me on my butt...then had visitors last night...and expecting visitors tonight as well. Tiredddd. I don't know how I am going to manage keeping my brain on to communicate in a language I'm no where near fluent in -_-. Wish me luck .


----------



## cupcake.

Congrats on the BFPs in this thread! Definitely getting luckier! 

Angel, sorry you're having this dilemma, such a hard decision! :hugs: you'll make the right one though and if you do decide to pause trying, please stick to this thread :hugs: 

Ah, sorry about AF ivksa :hugs: 

Afm, i decided that this is the month i will get pregnant haha i just will, because i said so! OH and me are off work during what will probably be my fertile period, i feel hopeful that my cycle won't be as wonky this month and we will make sure that we won't miss that egg. I'm super positive about this month :)


----------



## Lawes1987

Right so, 12dpo, took a test with FMU this morning and got an odd result. The visible strip didn't have a line but underneath the max bit right before the visible bit of the strip started, there was a pink line after I used it. I peeled it back a tiny bit and saw it. I was in a rush to leave for work so I threw it in the bin and decided I'll do another tomorrow morning.

Also, AF is due today, no sign as yet, no crampy or bleeding at all and I had a good internal check. 

My Ovia App thinks I've done a full cycle and told me it had be ovulating at CD19, when originally I thought it was CD17 as my fertility score was 10, the highest, that day and I'd had EWCM for a few days. So now I'm think... am I actually 12dpo or 10dpo?

HELP!


----------



## todmommy4568

Ivksa - :hugs: hopefully you will have a chance to rest soon

Cupcake - the optimism is wonderful! 

Lawes - when in doubt go with the earlier DPO, that's what I would do anyways then you aren't going to be at 14dpo thinking you are for sure out when you are really only 12dpo. As far as the test maybe just some dye that didn't move :shrug: seems like a weird spot to have something. Excited to see the test tomorrow though!


----------



## jalilma

After my apparently 'practice' run with the positive opk last week... I am counting the one from last night at the real deal. Come on egg your the next contestant on let's make a baby!
 



Attached Files:







20151007_184247.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## todmommy4568

I feel so miserable. I got to work yesterday and on top of my cold I started feeling nauseated so I went home which is very odd for me to feel sick enough to leave work. Today isn't much better but I just have way too many things to get done so I'm going to have to tough it out haha. I was really crampy last night and this morning too and now it is just really dull and almost gone but isn't it way too early to be crampy?? I'm so confused!

Yay jalilma! Get to it! :sex:


----------



## cscbeth8421

I have every intention of not testing today, i got up to pee at 430am and did not test. But then i didn't pee again till 830, i was at work and needed something to stare at! so i took a test. LOVELY! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Angel5000

I finally got decent sleep last night, first time in days, and today's temp is still the same flat temp as the last few days (minus the really early temp from a couple days ago that I've discarded). I checked my past cycles and I don't always drop below the cover line right away on CD1 so I'm assuming it'll drop tonight. 

I think we decided we will do NTNP for this cycle. Still temping and tracking CM (simply bc that's second nature now to check cm when going to bathroom :haha: ) I want to take a cycle off of vitex and b6 and see if my body has regulated itself now that I've been off BC for 8 months and on vitex for 5 of them. Then we'll start again with the OPKs and everything the next month. If I miss the first month of school then so be it. 

I'll def keep hanging around with you guys though as long as the thread is active. :) Need my daily POAS porn and I want to see how this BFPs progress!

*Cscbeth* that is gorgeous!!! I love it!!!

*Todmommy* so sorry you are ill! Could it be early implantation cramping?


----------



## cscbeth8421

jalilma said:


> After my apparently 'practice' run with the positive opk last week... I am counting the one from last night at the real deal. Come on egg your the next contestant on let's make a baby!

Goooooooooooooooooooo Jalilma!!!!:winkwink:


----------



## MsRipple

Look good *beth*!

*todsmommy* hope you feel better and are pregnancy immuno suppressed :)!

*cupcake *. Love it! I keep having this picture of having a girl in August. Which would mean not this cycle so hopefully my psychic sense is fuzzy by a few months!

*black* how's beta-ing

*jalima* nice strong o line!


----------



## Blackrain90

Busy week so getting bloods pulled Friday. Don't really have much for symptoms currently except occasional heartburn or hunger. Probably gonna buy some dollar store cheapies so I can see a line, haha going through POAS withdrawal.. Just have to be sneaky as dollar store is right next to work.

Beth that is gorgeous!!!


----------



## todmommy4568

Angel I don't think it would be implantation cramping as that would be so so early. I didn't implant until I think 8dpo last month. I think your plan sounds good hopefully your body is regulating itself by now!

Ripple - thanks I am hoping they same thing lol


----------



## mrscletus

Well I got AF today.. Saw it coming as temp dropped this am. So here goes this cycle.... Fx for everyone that is continuing on, and yippee to all the BFPs!! Lucky thread just needs to rub off on the rest of us! Lol


----------



## todmommy4568

Black can't wait to see your blazing dark line! Are you excited to get bloods done?

So laugh of the day....I was at Walmart buying groceries this morning and making small talk with the cashier when I unzipped my jacket and wiped the sweat off my forehead and I go "man is it hot in here today or what?" She gave me the most dumb founded look and goes umm, no, it's not :dohh:


----------



## todmommy4568

So sorry Cletus :hugs:


----------



## cscbeth8421

Blackrain90 said:


> Busy week so getting bloods pulled Friday. Don't really have much for symptoms currently except occasional heartburn or hunger. Probably gonna buy some dollar store cheapies so I can see a line, haha going through POAS withdrawal.. Just have to be sneaky as dollar store is right next to work.
> 
> Beth that is gorgeous!!!

Thanks! I'm excited to see progression, now its onto the other worries. I will get bloods Tuesday though. Then Ultrasound at 7 weeks (last week oct) to check for viability. My last pregnancy was a missed miscarriage. 12 weeks, only to find everything stopped at 6. I DO NOT want to go through that again. 
Black- TEST! I wanna see! lol


----------



## MsRipple

10 dpo. Still waiting to test. Less watery cm and cramping mostly gone. I do now have an oddly dry mouth. Can't tell if that's psychosomatic or if all that watery cm dehydrated me:haha:


----------



## todmommy4568

Ripple dry mouth is a good sign! Test tomorrow? :haha:


----------



## Angel5000

Sorry *Cletus* :( :hugs:

*black*cant wait to see that line!!! 

*Beth* I'm keeping fx that everything is good for you this time around.


----------



## PnutProtector

:rofl: *Ripple!* I&#8217;m hoping next cycle I get those darn crosshairs. I&#8217;m going to try Vitex and use the CVS brand OPKs. Now that I have gotten the hang of the temping, I think it&#8217;ll work out.

So sorry about AF *Ivksa* :hugs:

LOVELY line *Beth*!! :happydance: So happy for you! That looks more like a sticky bean line to me too! 

*Angel5* - I&#8217;m glad you have made a decision that is best for you. 

GO Jalilma! Catch that eggy!!

TEST *Black*! I want to see that line! 


AFM, Cramping is all but gone today. And my temp took a nosedive this morning. I think I&#8217;m out, but I guess we&#8217;ll see what the weekend brings.


----------



## MsRipple

Haha. I'm such a chicken about testing. Don't want to see a bfn!


----------



## MsRipple

Hmmmm pnut if you did o at the last dip maybe implantation? Do you know how long you luteal phase usually lasts?


----------



## cscbeth8421

Pnut- you had same dip last month on cd 29. I think youre 7 dpo... Could be implantation.


----------



## Sapphire86

Angel5000 said:


> *Sapphire* Thank you so much for the info!! How long were you out for maternity leave?
> 
> I'm wondering if having a due date in July/August, where I don't even start the year with the kids until I come back, would be really horrible or not. I guess I could always go in on the first day at least so the kids KNOW me and then figure everything else out when I come back. As a math teacher I have the added difficulty of never having a sub who can actually teach my curriculum. But that's less of a concern for me than missing that opportunity to get the procedures in place. I never did think about the fact that going in at the beginning, getting it how I like, then leaving, then coming back could be worse. It would be so much better if I had gotten pregnant when we first started trying and had ended up with a due date that just let me miss the last bit of the school year!

I only took 6 weeks because that was what I'd accumulated as paid leave (not to mention im happier when i work and make dh crazy whenever im at home :D .) I teach hs math so I did have to deal with some holes when I returned... especially in my honors geometry... but the kids were amazingly resilient and after about a month back we were all back to normal. After my last experience I'll be thrilled with any due date because I know my kids at school will adapt.


----------



## Angel5000

Sapphire86 said:


> I only took 6 weeks because that was what I'd accumulated as paid leave (not to mention im happier when i work and make dh crazy whenever im at home :D .) I teach hs math so I did have to deal with some holes when I returned... especially in my honors geometry... but the kids were amazingly resilient and after about a month back we were all back to normal. After my last experience I'll be thrilled with any due date because I know my kids at school will adapt.

I also teach HS math (Geometry & Alg2), so that is where my biggest fear comes in: filling in the holes! But I'm glad to hear that things went so well for you, maybe it will not be as big of a concern as I thought. I have short term disability so I have the opportunity to take up to 3 months, and get most of my monthly pay, so that isn't as big of a concern. Just that 3 months feels like a lot of time to be away from the kiddos. 

I'm so glad to have found another teacher here! That really helps me to talk to others! :)


----------



## Blackrain90

Haha here is my test! 16DPO/4w3d
 



Attached Files:







20151008_174803-1.jpg
File size: 7.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Lawes1987

CD30, 13dpo, AF due yesterday, :bfn: yesterday. Will test again in the morning. I've had a very weird external heat around my tummy, lower tummy zone. Touching it with my hand and it's mega warm. Don't know if that's good or bad.


----------



## Blackrain90

And Pnut I agree that 7dpo is a great time for implantation dip...just saying ;)


----------



## Lawes1987

Blackrain90 said:


> Haha here is my test! 16DPO/4w3d

It's getting there! :thumbup: :happydance: :blush:


----------



## Angel5000

Blackrain90 said:


> Haha here is my test! 16DPO/4w3d

its beautiful!!!!!


----------



## todmommy4568

Pnut praying it is an implantation dip!

Lawes - hopefully it is a good sign and you just had a late implant or slow rise!

Black - great line! So happy for you!


----------



## PnutProtector

Ooh I hadn't thought of that! I have no idea how long my "normal" leutal phase is as I always had irregular cycles and with the IUD really short ones. FF has never given me crosshairs either so :shrug: we're just guessing here. 

What a lovely line Black!! So excited for you!


----------



## cscbeth8421

Black- beautiful! Bloods today right?! Exciting!!!


----------



## MsRipple

Peed on a wondfo and bfn. Granted it was a three hour hold due to my inability to not pee in the middle of the night....


----------



## Angel5000

Proof that my body is all sorts of weird.... Last night before bed I was feeling warm and out of curiosity I took my temp. It was 95.86. So I took it with another thermometer thinking that must be wrong and got 95.7. Wtf?! This morning bbt is 97.2 (normal range for AF/pre-O) but wow that was weird! And I thought my lowest temp of the day was supposed to be my bbt?

*Ripple* hoping it just means you haven't built up enough hormone yet.


----------



## AngelOb

I took at wondfo this morning at 9dpo and no surprise it was a bfn. Thought maybe I would get lucky lol. I won't test again until 12dpo when I get home from the weekend. Not taking any tests with me and going to make sure I don't buy any while I'm away. Plenty of cheapies here for next week. Besides, three whole days between gives me a better chance to see something if I'm actually preggo this cycle.


----------



## MsRipple

Not super optimistic but the upside of a shorter luteal phase is quicker certainty! Af due tomorrow (12 dpo)


----------



## MsRipple

@*angel* I sometimes have slightly lower bbts an hour after waking (though difference is not as much).


----------



## PnutProtector

Look at my lovely temp spike back up! :dance:


----------



## todmommy4568

Fx'ed Ripple :dust:

Pnut - yay! :dance: That's awesome!

Angel - that is super low, how weird! and for you to feel warm when you took it even!


----------



## Blackrain90

Ripple hopefully AF stays away!

Angel I noticed so many factors changed my temp and bbt wasn't always my lowest.

AngelOB you are stronger than most of us haha!

And Pnut I am Soo excited for you to start testing!!!


----------



## Lawes1987

AF is now two days late. I'm CD31, either 12 or 14dpo and still getting :bfn:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## cscbeth8421

Black- when will you have the bloodwork back?


----------



## PnutProtector

I am having such a hard time resisting testing. But if implantation was yesterday it&#8217;s much to early lol
THE STRUGGLE IS REAL!


----------



## Blackrain90

Looks like the blood work is just for my red & white blood cell count rather that my hcg. I was about to bail (as I HATE needles), but then I asked the lady here at the clinic and she said that's the most common blood work they do in early pregnancy. I do remember the walk in doctor saying I shouldn't need bloods since I have had progressively darker tests, but then he gave me the requisition so I figured he changed his mind. I guess they just do hcg to confirm pregnancy here, since I know I'm preg there is no point. 

I am gonna be VAGUE with my doc when he asks when I conceived so he will suggest a dating scan haha. (only reason he did last time was because I was trying to explain that I didn't ovulate mid cycle like most people so he wanted to check as dates would otherwise be a week off).


----------



## Angel5000

Blackrain90 said:


> Looks like the blood work is just for my red & white blood cell count rather that my hcg. I was about to bail (as I HATE needles), but then I asked the lady here at the clinic and she said that's the most common blood work they do in early pregnancy. I do remember the walk in doctor saying I shouldn't need bloods since I have had progressively darker tests, but then he gave me the requisition so I figured he changed his mind. I guess they just do hcg to confirm pregnancy here, since I know I'm preg there is no point.
> 
> I am gonna be VAGUE with my doc when he asks when I conceived so he will suggest a dating scan haha. (only reason he did last time was because I was trying to explain that I didn't ovulate mid cycle like most people so he wanted to check as dates would otherwise be a week off).

Aww :( Well, hopeful you can get your dating scan! :)


----------



## PnutProtector

FX you get your dating scan Black!


----------



## Angel5000

I am having a crazy light AF this cycle. Yesterday I counted as day 1 because I did have to wear a pad, but I was wearing a light pad and when I went to the bathroom on my lunch break (the only time I get to go), it didn't have much on it. Changed it but went almost the ENTIRE rest of the day without really having to change it again. Today I was a little heavier, wore a light tampon but when I changed it on my lunch break (that is 6 hours later!!!!) it wasn't full, maybe a little more than half? Put in another because that's all I had with me and 8 hours later it was almost completely empty, and what little was on it was brown not red. 

Yes, I know I shouldn't necessarily wear a tampon for that long, but I forgot about it. Either way, seems oddly light this cycle. :/


----------



## todmommy4568

Pnut- You could test just for fun :haha: If it was implantation though you should be able to get an accurate result in a couple days :flower:

Black - Fx'ed that your vagueness gets you that dating scan!

Angel - I have no advice but that is odd. Why can't our bodies just act somewhat normal!

Beth - How are things going for you?

Lawes - Hopefully those tests start showing something for you, good sign that the witch hasn't shown up yet :flower:

I tested this morning, 6dpo :dohh: :haha: But to my surprise I saw some weird shadow thing somewhere between 3 and 5 minutes. All the dye had passed and the test was clear like it was done. I took a picture and I'm sure most people wouldn't be able to see the line but I can and OH could see it. Although after about 20-30 minutes the line disappeared and dried completely negative. I ordered more tests off of amazon though because now I am sure I will be completely obsessive :haha:


----------



## cupcake.

Good morning :) had a weird night, OH was snoring quite badly and at about 2:30 i was up because i felt super nauseous (spelling? Haha ) so when i took my temp at 5am it was super high at 36.5something.. but since i didn't have full three hours of sleep before and was up feeling sick i didn't even record the temp. But i hope it's not a new start of roller coaster temps...


----------



## cscbeth8421

Todommy- im doing good! Testing in a minute. 16 dpo.


----------



## cscbeth8421

Yep. That is some progression. Ok. Officially done testing. Bloods on tuesday. &#128512;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MsRipple

Nice *beth!*

On AF watch here (due today) Had some light pms type symptoms (light cramping, sensitive nipples) but that seems gone this am. Temp drop does not seem promising. I've not paid tons of attention to my period except in the last few months as ttc is uncharted territory, so no idea if that is normal for me!


----------



## cupcake.

How nice beth! What a pretty line :)

MsRipple, FX AF stays away for you 

Out of curiosity I just took my temp and it was 36.01, so definitely more pre O territory and so i guess my weird high temp this morning was definitely due to not much sleep and feeling sick during the night. So i'm glad I didn't record it


----------



## todmommy4568

So happy for you Beth, what a nice line!

Ripple - sorry about your temp drop :hugs:

Cupcake - I don't know Celsius :haha: and I just woke up so I don't want to convert anything lol but that would make sense to have a higher temp when sleeping cruddy. Hopefully you are feeling better!


----------



## PnutProtector

Gutted. My temp dropped back down again this morning. Which was weird since I was sweating under all our covers, but it was chilly last night. Still no AF. FF predicted Thursday but the last 2 cycles have been 34 days, so that would be Monday or Tuesday. HOWEVER. Last night I craved steamed green beans with melted butter and salt, so that's what i ate for dinner. Then DH heated up some leftover pizza and I got nauseous from the smell of it. Had to light a candle! And for the past two days I have crazy dry mouth and lots of watery/creamy CM. 


That's such a lovely line Beth! So excited for you!

So sorry about your temp drop Ripple. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that AF stays away anyways!

Cupcake - I'm sure that your high temp was def due to crappy sleep. I hope you get better sleep tonight.

todmommy - :rofl: Don't tempt me! I have a stash of IC in the bathroom that are calling my name, but with all the crazy and conflicting symptoms I don't wanna upset myself more by potentially seeing a BFN.


----------



## todmommy4568

Well here is my tests from this morning. Did an opk just out of curiosity. I made sure I dipped the IC first. I can definitely see a shadow line that is sticking around this time unlike yesterday when it disappeared, very hard to see in the pictures though. I am taking it as a good sign though as these haven't ever given me a shadow line unless preg like last cycle I did one at like 3dpo :rofl: and no shadow or hint of anything.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 10


----------



## MsRipple

*todsmommy* the poas addiction is real:haha:


----------



## PnutProtector

Todmommy :rofl: you poas enough for us all!


----------



## Angel5000

So, out of curiosity, do you guys usually find that your temps during AF are below your coverline from the previous month? Because this new cycle I haven't really dropped below my cover line from last cycle yet (except yesterday's temp which was just below) and that feels odd to me. Especially combined with the light bleeding. 

I know....I feel like I'm in denial that AF has come. And I know that. Mostly I just think this is being weird and I want to know why. I don't like when my body acts odd. I'm having an emotional sort of day. :( 



cscbeth8421 said:


> Yep. That is some progression. Ok. Officially done testing. Bloods on tuesday. &#128512;

That is a gorgeous line beth!!!!



todmommy4568 said:


> Well here is my tests from this morning. Did an opk just out of curiosity. I made sure I dipped the IC first. I can definitely see a shadow line that is sticking around this time unlike yesterday when it disappeared, very hard to see in the pictures though. I am taking it as a good sign though as these haven't ever given me a shadow line unless preg like last cycle I did one at like 3dpo :rofl: and no shadow or hint of anything.

The OPK is pretty dark, I can't see anything on the other, but what does that mean.  I'm hoping the dark OPK is a sign!!


----------



## PnutProtector

I wish I could offer some advice on temps, Angel5, but we all know FF doesn't like me much. :haha: but looking at your past charts that does seem a little odd.


----------



## Angel5000

That's what I thought. :-/ Out of curiosity I decided to take out my AF on FF and see what my chart would look like if I mapped the temps for the last several days on my chart from last cycle. If it wasn't for the little dip at 13DPO below the cover line, (and the fact that I am bleeding, although very very lightly) I'd think I was still in my previous cycle based on my temps. I've attached the pic because I did go and fix it on my actual chart. 

I'm going to see what tomorrow's temps do. Maybe they'll drop tomorrow
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0525.jpg
File size: 52.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MsRipple

*angel* have you tested again? Possible this is just spotting?


----------



## todmommy4568

:rofl: pnut I really do

I'm with ripple, have you tested again? My pre o temps this month were close to my post o temps this month so I know it is possible.


----------



## Blackrain90

Hmm Angel I believe some months it would take a little while for my temp to drop all the way back down. But if AF continues to be sparse I would test just to rule that out.


----------



## Blackrain90

Oh. That said I just checked my chart and they actually would drop the second day of AF for the most part.


----------



## cscbeth8421

Todmommy- maybe the start of something!!!!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Angel5000

That's what I expect is a drop the second day of AF - and so they did drop the 2nd day of AF but back up today. 

I tested on the day that AF was due (Wednesday) and BFN. I thought I saw a shadow of something on the test strip but it has dents on it so I can't be sure. That would have been 11DPO. If tomorrow's temp doesn't drop maybe I'll test again to be sure. All I have left is a FRER. At 14-15DPO that should be enough to tell if it is, right?

Today I have had bleeding but I've used an incredibly light liner (think the lightest liner you've seen - it's paper thin, and small) and only changed it once (and its 5pm). The blood I'm getting now is very light red colored with some brown. For 3rd day of AF this is unusually light. I really want to test right now but I imagine my urine would be too diluted.


----------



## MsRipple

I'm still waiting out af (due today). Had one spot of brown cm earlier today but nothing since. I guess my luteal phase may go a bit longer? Last two cycles are the only ones I charted/opked and each time my lp
Was 11 days.


----------



## PnutProtector

Angel5 - I agree with everyone else. Test again if your temps don't drop down and if AF stays super duper light. 

Ripple - I'm just waiting out for AF too. No spotting whatsoever though. FX AF stays away for you though!

I've been so freaking tired today. Nearly fell asleep several times watching TV and had to get up and do something to wake myself back up. :haha: No nausea today, but I do find myself wanting to eat smaller meals 5-6 times a day rather than my normal 3 and a small snack. :shrug:


----------



## Blackrain90

Ripple hope AF stays away and your temp jumps back up!


----------



## Angel5000

Ripple - Hoping that AF stays away!! 

Pnut - hopefully the tired is a good sign!! :)


----------



## BostonLover89

Hi ladies! I was MIA for a few days because DH and I went out of town and didn't have great wifi access. It was nice to unplug for a few days though! 

Exciting news, while we were gone I got my solid smiley on the CB digitals! wooho! And I got a super super positive FR OPK. This was yesterday (friday). We DTD last night and I am hoping we can go more with the SEMP method and BD tonight and tomorrow as well. 

Not totally sure I am going to be able to confirm date of O though because my temps are all over the place. I always thought it was just because I was so bad at tamping at the same time everyday... but this cycle I have been 100% on top of it and they still suck lol.


----------



## Lawes1987

I'm out. AF arrived this morning, heavy and bright. 3 days late. Just as I was about to take another test. Oh well :coffee:


----------



## lvksa

angel5000 - I think that my temps in August and this month didnt/havent dropped as low as I would have expected during AF. 

So, I cant order opks through Amazon here. Typically ordering online isnt something that really happens here. I read online that some people have found opks at the pharmacy, but they cost an arm and a leg. I would be willing to pay it to try this month if I can find them. 

Id like to ask for any advice using them. Im not really sure when I should start using them. This is only my third cycle and I dont think that either month Ive been that sure when O happened. I use multiple charts and they always give me different suggestions. I would appreciate any advice/suggestions/help that you can give to me :).

Other than that Im just trying to put on a bit of healthy weight. Ive bought some organic protein powder (one is a mixture and one is pea protein).


----------



## todmommy4568

Boston - yay for solid smiley and blaring opk! :dance:

Lawes - so sorry :hugs:

Ivksa - if you had many available I would say start around cd9 just to be sure since you haven't used them before but if you don't have many OPKs then I would say probably cd12 as FF had predicted O at cd 15 for you before. Is it possible for someone else in the states like friend or family member to order a bulk package of opk's off of amazon and mail them to you?


----------



## Angel5000

*BostonLovers* Yay for solid smiley!! I love seeing that smiley!! Based on your chart, today's temp was a big drop, so I would not be surprised if today is your actual O day and tomorrow you have a rise. 

*Lawes* :hugs: So sorry. :(

*Ivksa* Is it possible to have a friend/family member in the US order a bunch off amazon and then ship to you? I don't know if that works, or how long it would take. I know that when my BIL was deployed in parts of the middle east we would often buy stuff here and ship to him because Amazon couldn't ship to him. 

Tips to use OPKs: Depending on your cycle length and usual O day determines when to start using them. Based on your charts you seem to O a little later (CD15+), so maybe you start using them around CD12-13. Honestly, if it was me would start around CD 10, but I have easy access. If you can't get access or they are super expensive then it's hard to justify wasting some.

If you are just using the ICs (cheap ones) You are looking for 2 lines of equal darkness (not like a pregnancy test where you need just any second line). Each person is different as to when they get their surge, but I've read that the best time to take them is between 10am and 8pm because the LH hormone starts to build in the morning. I always do mine around 3-4pm when I get home from work. You want a 3-4 hour hold, during which you don't use the bathroom and try to consume as little liquid as possible to get the most concentrated urine. Then follow the directions (you probably will need a "cup" to collect urine because if you are using ICs you can't pee directly on teh stick), dip the stick for about 5 seconds, then lay flat and check in about 5 minutes (depends on stick). 

I also noticed that you have a lot of open circles. Are you taking your temps at really different times? And I know you've been traveling so that is going to throw off your temps and your O date (possibly, because travel can affect ovulation), I'm just wondering what your usual temping procedure is?


----------



## Angel5000

My alarm didn't go off this morning for me to temp, so I didn't get a 5am temp in. But I woke up at 6:22 when DH got up and so I temped then. It was 97.7. Temp adjuster says that if I had taken it on time it probably would have been about 97.46, right in line with my Post-O temps before AF arrived. 

Last night before bed when I went to bathroom I was down to spotting brownish, and this morning the same - just a little bit of brownish. Cervix is mid-high and soft-medium. At no point this AF has cervix dropped low. It did seem hard one day, but never got low and mostly stayed med-soft. 

Actually....since the chemical last month, my cervix hasn't gone low/firm at all. And I do know that before my chemical my CP always went low/firm right before, during and right after AF. I wonder if that is screwing me up. 

Anyway, tested this morning with my last FRER just to confirm and it looks like a BFN to me. I thought I saw a line, tbh, but I was barely awake and so when I looked again and had DH look we didn't see anything. DH even told me to pic & invert it so he could look at that, but couldn't see anything there. His eyes are better than mine (he saw the lines on my tests during the chemical that I couldn't see, when I finally showed him).

Basically I think my temps are just going to be higher this cycle. Maybe they'll drop in a week or so.
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender-1.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## lvksa

@todmommy4568 I actually don&#8217;t have a PO Box or a place to collect mail here. I could have someone send them to my husband&#8217;s work I guess. I&#8217;m not sure who I would ask to send them to me and I actually don&#8217;t know how long it would take for them to get here by regular mail.

@angel5000 ^ see above ;)
I&#8217;m going to check around and see what I can find here. I have a feeling I&#8217;ll have to go to a couple different pharmacies to see. Thanks for all the info about OPKs! I appreciate it!
I have a lot of open circles on my charts. The biggest reason lately is due to travel. I try to temp every morning when I wake up before work (Sunday to Thursday). Weekends are another story. Here it is totally normal to be awake until 3 or later in the morning because of social functions etc. That means that usually I can&#8217;t wake up and temp at my normal time because it might not be enough hours of sleep. That means I end up just sleeping and temping when I wake up on weekends (Friday & Saturday). I know that it is not ideal in terms of getting a more reliable chart, but I don&#8217;t really know what the solution is.


----------



## cupcake.

Good afternoon ladies :D at least for me it is afternoon haha

My POASing has begun again, time to start on the OPKs. Well, i think i have more time, i'm only CD9.. but i don't want to miss ovulation and we're all POAS addicts haha 

Also looking at my temp today i'm certain that yesterday's high temp was due to crappy sleep. 

Only one more week and then i'm off work for a week :happydance: 
9 days left until we go to prague :D


----------



## MsRipple

Sorry lawes

Unfortunately I'm joining you. Cd 1 for me. At least my lp went on the longer side (12 days v 11 days for last two cycles)

I think timing wise ttc will not be in the cards this month but we shall see!


----------



## Angel5000

*lvksa* so is mail just not common there? Is it normal to not have a mail box ? Obviously I'm a little clueless on the logistics of another country. :)

I guess if you are temping at the same time during the regular work days then you are doing the best you can. I understand if the culture is very different you can't just stop doing what you do just for temping purposes! 

*Cupcake* have fun in prague!! Sounds so exciting!!

*Ripple* Sorry AF got you. :hugs: :(


----------



## BostonLover89

*Ivksa*. Some months I want to chuck my OPKS out the window because they are so frustrating.... But this month I might just frame them lol since it was so clearly positive and early in my cycle. Definitely recommend starting early just so you don't miss your surge! 

*Cupkake* that sounds like an awesome vacation! Will you be O-ing while you're there?! That would be an awesome spot to conceive! 

AFM, I'm hoping today's temp drop is O and not just crappy sleep! My husband just asked me how long this "temping thing has to go on" haha apparently my temping alarm ruined his Sunday sleep in. 

QUESTION- I have been taking extra b6 this cycle...is this something I can take all the way through my cycle or should I stop after O-ing?! TIA!


----------



## Blackrain90

When I took B6 it was to help my luteal phase so I took all the way through.


----------



## Blackrain90

Omg I'm such a grumpy anxious shit this weekend. We have big family dinners for thanksgiving today and tomorrow, and I just don't want to be around anyone (and not telling any family about my pg yet so I just seem like a moody bitch lol). 

My sister has been here again this weekend, which throws off my routine, and there is always some kind of noise that wakes up my son early from his nap (or when they let the dogs out to pee at 5am, resulting in a bloody early morning for me). My son doesn't do well without his 3 hour nap in tact, so gonna be a long afternoon at someone else's house (and he's the only kid on that side).
I know my anger/anxiety/moodiness is irrational, but it doesn't make it any easier to deal with haha. Its like PMS on crack. Poor DH is trying so hard to cheer me up (despite me ruining his plans by saying I won't feel comfortable dtd for a few weeks) but I just can't shake this.

(end emotional rant haha)


----------



## BostonLover89

I don't blame you Black! I can't imagine being a few weeks pregnant, generally feeling like crud because of the hormones plus having family functions going on! Hopefully I'll experience your pain this holiday season though lol. 

Hopefully you make it through! When in doubt, escape to BnB!


----------



## cupcake.

BostonLover89 said:


> *Cupkake* that sounds like an awesome vacation! Will you be O-ing while you're there?! That would be an awesome spot to conceive!

I'm not sure but i just might! We're there CD18-CD21 and i have been known to O somewhat on the late side so who knows :) i know it would be such an awesome story. But even if i O before then that means the trip will take my mind off the TWW which is also a plus haha 

Going to start BDing tomorrow i hope (OH is budy watching soccer today haha) and do every other day or maybe two days in a row, miss one day. Something along those lines, but definitely going to try and have no more than 1 day of no BDing between BDing days just to be safe. 

I feel so hopeful about this cycle, i hope it's a sign that this will be our lucky cycle


----------



## BostonLover89

*cupcake* Hopeful is good! I feel the same way, mostly because of the positive opks and we have been good about BD-ing. I am going to shoot for BD-ing again today and perhaps tomorrow since I might be ovulating today but we are exhausted. BD-ing four days in a row might kill us lol not as young as we once were. :haha: 

It's good to have trips planned during the tww so we don't obsess over symptoms as much! I'll be home in Vegas for mine...nice and distracted! :happydance:


----------



## Angel5000

*boston* You can take b6 all the way through your cycle. If anything some women stop taking it during the first part of their cycle because for some women it has delayed O. I didn't have that problem and it did lengthen my LP by several days so it was worth it to me. Are you making sure to take a B Complex with it? It's important that you don't get out of balance with the B vitamins so I always take a B complex with my b6


----------



## BostonLover89

Angel5000 said:


> *boston* You can take b6 all the way through your cycle. If anything some women stop taking it during the first part of their cycle because for some women it has delayed O. I didn't have that problem and it did lengthen my LP by several days so it was worth it to me. Are you making sure to take a B Complex with it? It's important that you don't get out of balance with the B vitamins so I always take a B complex with my b6

Yes I am, along with the prenatal! I'm glad to hear it actually helps lengthen LPs. If we don't get our BFP this month I think I will stick with the soy and extra B6 for next cycle.


----------



## Tiffyrenee

I too am on my fourth month after 3 cycles of clomid and I just got my BFP yesterday super excited..good luck and keep me posted!


----------



## PnutProtector

Boston - Yay for a positive OPK! And I feel you on temps being all over the place. I have the same problem. FX you catch that eggy though!

Lawes & Ripple - So sorry AF got you. :hugs:

Ivka - I was going to suggest the same thing that todmommy and Angel5 did about having someone ship some to you. I hope you figure something out.

Cupcake - Woo hoo! I bet you can&#8217;t wait for your trip. Should be right around O time too! FX!

Black- UGH that&#8217;s one thing I dislike about Holidays is the deviation of routine. And kids NEED routine! and naps&#8230; I hope you start feeling better though. Maybe have a cuddle with DH and see if that gets you in the mood?


AFM, I started spotting today. Same kind as last cycle two days before AF. So I think I&#8217;m out. Especially with the temp staying low and all. I did get a box of CVS OPKs and a bottle of Vitex while we were out today. So I&#8217;m prepared for this next cycle.


----------



## Tiffyrenee

PnutProtector said:


> Boston - Yay for a positive OPK! And I feel you on temps being all over the place. I have the same problem. FX you catch that eggy though!
> 
> Lawes & Ripple - So sorry AF got you. :hugs:
> 
> Ivka - I was going to suggest the same thing that todmommy and Angel5 did about having someone ship some to you. I hope you figure something out.
> 
> Cupcake - Woo hoo! I bet you cant wait for your trip. Should be right around O time too! FX!
> 
> Black- UGH thats one thing I dislike about Holidays is the deviation of routine. And kids NEED routine! and naps I hope you start feeling better though. Maybe have a cuddle with DH and see if that gets you in the mood?
> 
> 
> AFM, I started spotting today. Same kind as last cycle two days before AF. So I think Im out. Especially with the temp staying low and all. I did get a box of CVS OPKs and a bottle of Vitex while we were out today. So Im prepared for this next cycle.

Don't worry hun after 4 yrs of m/c after m/c I was finally put on clomid and after 3 cycles I just got my BFP yay! But now I can't get too excited until the little one is safe and sound and in my arms lol. Keep me posted on your status I'm new to this forum


----------



## Blackrain90

Congrats Tiffy!!

Pnut, you're taking it well! Still keeping fingers crossed that your temp will pop back up!

Was just reading through old threads from when I was ttc/pregnant with my son, and at exactly 5 weeks along (1 day off of today) I referred to my mood as "PMS amplified", so obviously I am right on track with that symptom haha! Dinner wasn't bad at all though.


----------



## BostonLover89

*Pnut* oh no! Hopefully its not AF. You know you've been TTC long enough when you automatically think about vitamins & OPKS for the next cycle. 

*Tiffy* Congrats and welcome! Keep us posted on symptoms and such!! Wishing you a Happy and Healthy pregnancy! I'm going into the specialist next month (if no BFP this month) and I'm pretty sure clomid is going to be in the cards for me so I'm excited to see it worked for you so quickly! 

*Black* This forum doubles as a journal! haha that's pretty cool! Glad dinner went well!


----------



## Tiffyrenee

BostonLover89 said:


> *Pnut* oh no! Hopefully its not AF. You know you've been TTC long enough when you automatically think about vitamins & OPKS for the next cycle.
> 
> *Tiffy* Congrats and welcome! Keep us posted on symptoms and such!! Wishing you a Happy and Healthy pregnancy! I'm going into the specialist next month (if no BFP this month) and I'm pretty sure clomid is going to be in the cards for me so I'm excited to see it worked for you so quickly!
> 
> *Black* This forum doubles as a journal! haha that's pretty cool! Glad dinner went well!

Thank you! What's funny is for the past three months I thought everytime I was pregnant had every symtom then af would come. This month I had a feeling because I hade no symtoms at all beside severe exhaustion lol I could sleep 48hrs. But now I know I'm pregnant 5wks according to my dr. My boobs hurt and headaches all the time probably because I know there's a lil bean in there. But yes I love to hear how everyone else is feeling to!


----------



## PnutProtector

I think I'm doing better this go round because I have a plan for next cycle. I have done my research, I have a better idea about what my body is doing and all that jazz. I really did think I was soooo in before yesterday really. When my temp didn't go back up I kinda started preparing myself for the disappointment of AF. If I accept it now, I'll be ok.


----------



## Laubull

Hi Girls!

I am a bit more of a lurker on this forum but I did join weeks ago, I think! Congratulations to all those who have their BFPs and sorry to those the witch got.

I am 11dpo according to FF, I think more 10dpo. My chart is looking very weird, almost flat temps for 5 days now. Anyway I tested this morning and I 'think' there's a line. I tried to play around with the picture settings but still not clear. I am off to get more tests at lunch! x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1541-lo.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## lvksa

@Angel5000 - It isnt common here at all it seems. I think packages might be, but not as a home delivery. There arent any residential mailboxes, only PO Boxes and packages go to like the FedEx/DHL store for pickup. It is definitely different. I really miss online shopping .


----------



## lvksa

Laubull said:


> Hi Girls!
> 
> I am a bit more of a lurker on this forum but I did join weeks ago, I think! Congratulations to all those who have their BFPs and sorry to those the witch got.
> 
> I am 11dpo according to FF, I think more 10dpo. My chart is looking very weird, almost flat temps for 5 days now. Anyway I tested this morning and I 'think' there's a line. I tried to play around with the picture settings but still not clear. I am off to get more tests at lunch! x

Hi Laubull

I feel like I can see something, but the shadow is pretty intense. If I was on my phone I would invert it to check, but I'm on my laptop atm.


----------



## Lawes1987

MsRipple said:


> Sorry lawes
> 
> Unfortunately I'm joining you. Cd 1 for me. At least my lp went on the longer side (12 days v 11 days for last two cycles)
> 
> I think timing wise ttc will not be in the cards this month but we shall see!

Thanks babe. A July baby would be fabulous as my OH has his birthday in July and summer birthdays are nice, so I will jump on him every chance I get! Lol.


----------



## cscbeth8421

Ivksa- that is tough about trying to find something so readily available here, over there. My husband is turkish, grew up there. All of his friends and family always want to buy stuff and have us ship it. We tried it a couple times, but as you probably know its sooooo expensive! Bummer! 

Sorry to all the ladies who had af show up. Fresh clean slate to start over. 

As for me, not many syptoms. A little bloated. No cramping. No sore boobs (though never had that with my son, my boobs didnt even grow with my son. One thing i was looking forward to!!!!) hcg level tomorrow. Then a repeat on Thursday. That is mu hurdle #1. Then viability u/s at 7 weeks as long as bloods are increasing. U/s would be oct 30th. Still enjoying my one cup of coffee. No weird food stuff. Sleeping like a log! Tired by the evening. 

Today ia columbus day and work is closed. But most people are still working today ao my son is at daycare, dh at work. Im catching up in scandal, going to have a leisurely day. Maybe go shopping and pick my son up early and run by the park ao he can run. Going to be close to 80 today!


----------



## todmommy4568

Laubull- I remember you, and my autocorrect on my phone definitely remembers you :haha: I definitely am seeing a line on that test!

Black- I'm glad that the dinner went well for you! Isn't it so nice to go back and look, I have done it and it is so interesting!

Beth - yay for leisure days! The weather sounds like it will be gorgeous there! It's 57 here and they claim that the winds are at 32 mph, I'm not buying lol they have to be stronger than that! GL on your bloods tomorrow!

So sorry ripple :hugs:


----------



## Laubull

Thank you todmommy! Your chart is looking good, when are you testing? x


----------



## jalilma

I love read in about how everybody is doing! With my job I don't have a whole lot of adult friends. Just a little exciting news... I got a crosshairs on my ff chart! Yeah crosshairs!


----------



## todmommy4568

That's awesome jalilma!!

Laubull i already started testing a couple days ago lol. I have been getting weird shadow lines that I don't completely trust but I got them last month and was preggo so we will see. Thought I saw lines forming this morning but I was running late and had to get out the door so no time to wait for them to dry a little.

Was totally right thinking there was no way those winds were 32 mph, they are 60. Man the weather is just gross today bums me out haha


----------



## Angel5000

This week is homecoming week. Meaning my kids are going to be all sorts of crazy, the schedule all week will be weird and I get to dress up crazy! :) today is "nerds and jocks" day. Because I don't have the energy to put the effort in to a proper nerds outfit I'm wearing my Seahawks shirt, and calling it good. Anything that lets me go to work in jeans!! ;)

On the ttc side, AF is over. 3 days of very light bleeding. Cervix is high soft. I took a test yesterday to be sure and it was negative. So I'm just thinking my body is confused. Lol. Now just chillin til it's time. We said we were doing NTNP this month but .... I want to pee on sticks!! This could be very hard for me!! :haha:

Laubull - I just did an invert on my phone and I am pretty sure I see a line there. 

Todmommy - if you are testing why aren't we getting pics?! ;)

Ivkaa - I don't think I could handle it. Lol. I do almost all my shopping online except groceries bc I really hate going to the store!! :haha:

Beth - I'm incredibly jealous at your day off!!!! The Schools I e worked at don't take Columbus Day off so I never get it as a holiday. Of course, I have my own issues with Columbus Day being a national holiday but that's a different conversation. Lol. but living in Washington we have a very high Native American population so you can be sure it isn't a popular "holiday" here ;) I just really want a day off! Lol


----------



## todmommy4568

Angel homecoming week is always fun! There is a big Columbus day fight going on here as well especially with how close we are to the reservation we see more of it. I think I am just calling it laziness that I haven't been posting lol I posted the pics from 7dpo and then the tests from 8dpo I wasn't very satisfied with so I didn't share them :haha: the ones this morning I just didn't get enough time to look at them but I will post some pics later


----------



## todmommy4568

Here is yesterday's test. I thought I could see something on the middle one, OH couldn't see a line on the middle but could on the bottom one so who knows :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Tiffyrenee

todmommy4568 said:


> Here is yesterday's test. I thought I could see something on the middle one, OH couldn't see a line on the middle but could on the bottom one so who knows :haha:

Hi I'm new to this forum actually to any forum, but yeah I definilty see something on that bottom one!! I just got my BFP too I'm now five weeks with baby #3 after four years of trying a couple m/c and three rounds of clomid. But I feel super good about this pregnancy, good luck to you to hun we can compare symtoms.


----------



## todmommy4568

Congrats on your pregnancy tiffy! I have massive line eye and I cannot see a line on the bottom one and now a second person sees a line on the bottom one :dohh: :haha:

I think everyone knows that the top test is an ovulation test? Lol because we all know I will pee on anything :haha:


----------



## ChiiBaby

Laubull - I can see a line there! Good luck<3

todmommy4568 - I can see a faint line on both! Keep on testing <3 

Also sorry for everyone whos Af has found them :( <3


----------



## cupcake.

Aaargh, i'm getting so very impatient.. a coworker announced her pregnancy today and was all like "i never thought it would happen this quick, just barely two months" :( why can't i be fertile like all those other women who get pregnant pretty much straight away... 

It did sting a little but it's okay, i'm still convinced i'll conceive this cycle! Holding my wee right now to take an OPK when i get home


----------



## todmommy4568

I'm sorry cupcake :hugs: that's always hard to hear


----------



## BostonLover89

Aw cupcake, that's always tough news to hear. 

*Todmommy* I'm having major chart envy haha!!!

AFM cd 18. Temp went up today so I'm thinking yesterday was my O day. DH had a really hard day so we didn't BD.:nope: I'm worried we screwed up our chance for this month. He's getting less and less enthused about TTC so I'm not sure what will happen if we don't get a BFP this month. 

Having a nice little pity party for myself today I suppose. Hope everyone is enjoying their Monday!


----------



## Blackrain90

Laubull I inverted and see a line, fx'd! And Todmommy I think I see something on the bottom but its faint, hope to see something darker tomorrow! Edit- inverted and I see something on both!
Cupcake that is always hard, but hopefully you will conceive this month and end up with a pregnancy buddy :)
Boston I def know that feeling, trying to make it fun can be hard when they feel pressure to give you a baby. Chin up, the three days before O are excellent timing!!


----------



## cupcake.

Thanks ladies :) feels good to be able to vent and not be judged :hugs: i am really happy for her though, she will be one cute momma and love that tiny bundle to pieces. And your right, blackrain, i might end up with a real life bump buddy :D 

Sorry boston :hugs: but blackrain is right, the three days leading up to O are perfect timing, so you're in with a great chance! :) 
But i definitely know what you mean about the men losing their enthusiasm.. Ttc can be tiring so it's tough sometimes. But again, you're in with a great chance


----------



## todmommy4568

Boston - I am sorry I am causing you chart envy :haha: I am quite happy about it though lol. Your BD'ing time looks really well, maybe try tonight too just incase? With the days before though there should have been plenty of soldiers up there waiting!

Black - now you are seeing lines too?! My line eye is officially failing me! I am wondering if after the chemical last month my brain is just tricking me into being extra cautious because I am not seeing things like I normally would but I am still spotting barely there things on other ladies tests :shrug: now I just sound like a nut :haha:


----------



## BostonLover89

Thanks ladies! :hugs: 

Maybe I'll be able to inspire some BD-ing tonight :haha: im day dreaming about crosshairs!


----------



## PnutProtector

Jalilma - Yay for crosshairs! :dance:

Angel5- Oh I loved homecoming week when I was in high school. I&#8217;m sure it different now though. Have fun with it!

todmommy - you can&#8217;t just take tests and not post pictures when you are the instigator of so many of our tests! :haha:

Cupcake - That is so hard.:hugs: I know I was so upset when a girl I go to school with announced her pregnancy. I don&#8217;t like her much, so that probably made it worse.

Boston- I&#8217;m with on the chart envy of todmommy. Yours looks about a crazy as mine does. And i&#8217;m with Cupcake and Black about your BD timing too. You&#8217;re still in! Don&#8217;t count yourself out yet!


----------



## todmommy4568

Pnut :rofl: i GUESS that is unfair of me :lol:


----------



## Tiffyrenee

BostonLover89 said:


> Thanks ladies! :hugs:
> 
> Maybe I'll be able to inspire some BD-ing tonight :haha: im day dreaming about crosshairs!

It will happen hun don't put to much science in to it. I did every month calculated everything and ending up getting a BFN each month I hated that feeling especially when your doing everything right then last month I was like what ever if it happens it happens me and dh just had fun with it. And I was actually so surprised and thrilled to get my BFP :happydance: good luck to u May my baby dust reach out to u as well as all the other ladies trying!!


----------



## BostonLover89

Tiffyrenee said:


> BostonLover89 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies! :hugs:
> 
> Maybe I'll be able to inspire some BD-ing tonight :haha: im day dreaming about crosshairs!
> 
> It will happen hun don't put to much science in to it. I did every month calculated everything and ending up getting a BFN each month I hated that feeling especially when your doing everything right then last month I was like what ever if it happens it happens me and dh just had fun with it. And I was actually so surprised and thrilled to get my BFP :happydance: good luck to u May my baby dust reach out to u as well as all the other ladies trying!!Click to expand...


Aw thanks tiffy! It's hard not to get obsessive about it but I definitely think I need to ease the pressure off of DH.


----------



## Blackrain90

Holy crap Todmommy I hadn't even looked at your chart, I am LOVING it! Gorgeous dip and steady rise, I am so excited to see your next tests now!!!


----------



## Tiffyrenee

BostonLover89 said:


> Tiffyrenee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BostonLover89 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies! :hugs:
> 
> Maybe I'll be able to inspire some BD-ing tonight :haha: im day dreaming about crosshairs!
> 
> It will happen hun don't put to much science in to it. I did every month calculated everything and ending up getting a BFN each month I hated that feeling especially when your doing everything right then last month I was like what ever if it happens it happens me and dh just had fun with it. And I was actually so surprised and thrilled to get my BFP :happydance: good luck to u May my baby dust reach out to u as well as all the other ladies trying!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aw thanks tiffy! It's hard not to get obsessive about it but I definitely think I need to ease the pressure off of DH.Click to expand...

That's what I did because the husbands don't get it so last month I listened to him and tried it his way didn't do no ovulation test didn't temp or chart pretty much looked at the calendar started and started right after AF left the building and kept going lol..hey can't complain his way worked now just praying the lil bean just stays put this time can't handle another m/c:cry:but we have high hopes for this pregnancy!!


----------



## Tiffyrenee

Blackrain90 said:


> Holy crap Todmommy I hadn't even looked at your chart, I am LOVING it! Gorgeous dip and steady rise, I am so excited to see your next tests now!!!

Hi I noticed our due dates our like a week apart that's awesome!! How is your pregnancy going so far? Mines been great really no symtoms at all besides extreme tiredness and really big boobs finally lol all that took was pregnancy lol..anyways just wanted to say congrats to u!


----------



## todmommy4568

All this optimism has me wanting to get an FRER :haha:


----------



## BostonLover89

todmommy4568 said:


> All this optimism has me wanting to get an FRER :haha:


Doooooooo it! Lol


----------



## cscbeth8421

Do it todmommy!


----------



## todmommy4568

SOOOO embarrassed!! I bought two 3 packs of FRER and a 2 pack of cb digis. My hometown is super small and rumors spread like wildfire but I don't worry much as I live 100 miles away well someone from my hometown was the next checkout over from me of course and the cashier practically screamed "oh my gosh all 3 of the boxes of pregnancy tests have a coupon on them!" :haha: :dohh: :dohh:


----------



## Blackrain90

Do one tomorrow Todmommy! 

Thanks Tiffy you as well! I haven't had much in the way of symptoms yet luckily, aside from major mood swings!


----------



## PnutProtector

FRER!!! Omg I can't wait to see your test tomorrow todmommy!!!


----------



## Angel5000

Temp dropped a little today, so maybe I'm finally going down to my normal pre-O temps. DH and I were talking about whether or not we think we'd end up with a BFP if we didn't do any of the "sciency" stuff and TBH, I don't think it would happen. We are both so very exhausted at teh end of a work day, between me having work plus grad school, that we don't have sex very often. Typically just on the weekends. And looking at the way I've Ovulated the last few months, if we only had sex on the weekends I'd be really lucky to hit it. I would end up BDing like 4 days before O or a couple days after, but chances were pretty slim. And even with the sciency stuff we do, we still have sex when we want to (I don't worry about what if we do it 3 days in a row will we deplete the sperm stuff). 
Blah. I want to pee on some sticks. lol!

Sorry, *cupcake*. It's really hard to have to hear that from coworkers. I went through the same thing a couple months ago when a coworker who quit her bc at the same time as me announced she was just ending her first trimester. Just about killed me. :(

*todmommy* Your chart is gorgeous!! I want some beautiful BFPs! :) I CAN'T WAIT to see your FRER tomorrow!!!!


----------



## MsRipple

Yes, looking good tods mommy! And glad that you are saving on those frers......:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## BostonLover89

*Todmommy* hahahahaha that's great. One time I bought a pack of FRER and a box of tampons and the lady just looked at me and whispered good luck.... But of course everyone could hear. 

*Angel* DH and I had the same talk last night. He was exhausted but I was guessing that I was O ing so I really wanted to BD but then he started talking about how he was starting to feel too pressured and wanted me to stop doing all the charting and so on. I calmly (ok, not really) explained to him that we do not naturally have enough sex to leave this up to chance. (We only have a few more months before he will be leaving for a deployment) He has a super demanding job and is often away on work trips. Like you said, if I don't plan or chart my cycle it would literally be a miracle if my O lined up with the sparatic sex we have during the week.


----------



## todmommy4568

Lol why does buying pregnancy tests always feel dirty no matter how old we get? :haha:

I am right there with you guys, not nearly enough sex to catch the egg without opks. Hopefully those hubby's keep cooperating, if not I could always grab the bat :trouble:

I caved and took a FRER tonight, bfn. I amaze myself sometimes lol I was looking back in this thread last month and I did the same thing, bfn FRER with evening urine on 9dpo. I will still take another in the morning though since I am all stocked up :haha:


----------



## Blackrain90

Picturrrrreee


----------



## Angel5000

Just finished grading 90 geometry tests. I feel like I need a LOT of :wine: Why do I feel like they are never going to learn EVERY time I give a test! Ugh! There were a lot of good grades in there but I had a string of really bad ones (some below 20%!) from kids who just goof off and screw around and cause trouble. Unfortunately I'm still "responsible for their education" too. 

So, in my obsessiveness I was rereading through parts of Taking Charge of Your Fertility and in that book they recommend pinpointing your O when your temp rises above your past *6 temps* and stays there for at least 3 days. They recommend drawing your coverline based on that spot (the 6 temps pre-O). If I were to follow that guideline, my coverilne for last cycle would be 97.2 (instead of 97.3), and every temp I've had this cycle so far would be still above previous cycles' cover. 

Yes. I'm crazy. And obsessive. Actually hoping the AM temp is in the 96s so I'll quit fantasizing. :dohh: :blush: :shrug:

Ladies, I need some pee sticks to fantasize about! Lets see those pics!! :D

*Boston* Exactly! I'm so glad someone else understands! My friend(s) are all like "if you stop trying you'll get pregnant" and I'm like ummmm no. I can do the math, and I know how my sex life looks. We like sex, we just don't get it often. LoL. Is your DH in the military? (You mentioned deployment). My BIL is Air Force and deployment can really put a kink in the baby making plans!

*todmommy* OMG! :rofl: that bat picture!! Can't wait to see tomorrow's FRER!!!


----------



## Candilou22

Hi ladies,

I am new to this forum. We are currently trying for number 2 since July. We have a beautiful happy and healthy 2 yr old daughter. It took us 3 years to conceive the first time and I am hoping that we don't have to wait so long this time around. I have been following along the last few months and everyone on here so nice and supportive so I made the decision to join in hopes of sharing the ups and down of ttc


----------



## BostonLover89

*Angel* yup! Air Force as well. Praying we get our BFP before Jan! DH will be away for the entire two week wait lol lucky him he doesn't have to listen to me speculate about symptoms. Teaching is rough girl, you deserve some wine! 

*Candilou* welcome! The ladies here are awesome, I just signed up last month and it's been so helpful. Hardest part is learning the lingo haha. Where in your cycle are you?!


----------



## Laubull

Well girls I decided to go digital this morning and got 1-2 weeks! I'm obviously excited but after 2 ectopics and 1 miscarriage I'm feeling worried.....I want to fast forward to when they'll scan me and hopefully all will be in the right place developing nicely  

Todmommy 9dpo is early, especially evening wee! I have everything crossed for this morning  x


----------



## cupcake.

Todmommy, your chart really does look super promising! FX! 
Can't wait to see tests! :D

Afm, started BDing last night :D when i got home last night i forgot to use the bathroom and was so thirsty that the first thing i did was drink a buttload of water.. so my wee was pretty useless regarding the OPK haha 
But i think i had some almost EWCM yesterday. Not full on EW but definitely quite slippery and clear, so i might already be close to O which is a bit weird as i'm only CD11 now, but i'll definitely take it.


----------



## Candilou22

Boston - I am 2 Dpo and cd 18. I usually use opk but his month I did not. I starting taking a b6 b12 complex last month to help with my short luteal phase 

The first time ttc I ended up having a blocked tube and my husband had miss shaped spern due to hot tub use ona regular bases. By the time we got everything sorted out we got our bfp on our second cycle.....I am really nervous I will have the same issu again


----------



## todmommy4568

Welcome candilou! :wave:

Laubull - omg yay! :happydance:

Cupcake - early O would be awesome! Especially after all the crud of last cycle!

Angel - that must be so frustrating when they don't even want to do anything. That is how I ended up tutoring is when they were like that my dad would make me tutor them and if they paid attention and learned some stuff during tutoring then he would usually pass them even if it was just barely. Some of them do crappy just to impress their friends :dohh: so that got them away from their buddies 

I'm not seeing anything on the tests, I will post them after this. I forgot to switch to desktop view and I will lose all of my post if I switch now lol. I wasn't even going to test today because I am so superstitious of the number 13 :haha: I am not feeling anything anymore no boob soreness no stretching uterus feeling..nothin. I'm trying not to read in to it because the month I got preg with DS was the month I thought for sure I wasn't pregnant because I had zero symptoms.


----------



## todmommy4568

10dpo here is the boring pee porn ladies! I think I am going to cautiously say my chart went slightly triphasic yesterday and all my searching last month showed that usually 2 days after a chart goes triphasic you get a bfp and that is what happened last month!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Angel5000

Welcome *candilou*!!!

*Todmommy* I would agre that your chart looks like it is going triphasic. I really hope it is and that's a BFP coming up!! :) and that's true , sometimes they do bad to impress their friends. Which makes no sense to me at all.


----------



## cscbeth8421

Todmommy- I got a faint line the night of 10dpo. Hang in there! Still early!


----------



## todmommy4568

Yea I'm not worried quite yet. I feel like when I put different filters on the FRER I can see something but I might be losing it too :haha:


----------



## cscbeth8421

Todmommy- i inverted for you! I feel like i see something here!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1523.PNG
File size: 155 KB
Views: 7


----------



## todmommy4568

Yea the IC i thought I could surely see something


----------



## jalilma

Sooooo.... Who has/ has had increased creamy/milky cm before a bfp? Really trying not to symptom spot... Honest I am ....


----------



## jalilma

Laubull said:


> Well girls I decided to go digital this morning and got 1-2 weeks! I'm obviously excited but after 2 ectopics and 1 miscarriage I'm feeling worried.....I want to fast forward to when they'll scan me and hopefully all will be in the right place developing nicely
> 
> Todmommy 9dpo is early, especially evening wee! I have everything crossed for this morning  x

Happy dance!


----------



## cscbeth8421

jalilma said:


> Sooooo.... Who has/ has had increased creamy/milky cm before a bfp? Really trying not to symptom spot... Honest I am ....

That is my #1 symptom! Actually it's really my only symptom!


----------



## todmommy4568

I had tons of it last month before BFP and also a ton this month too! Good luck jalilma! When are you testing?


----------



## BostonLover89

*Laubull* so exciting! Congrats!!!! 

*Todmommy* & *Angel* you guys are throwing out some pretty big words lol triphasic? I need some coffee before googling that hahaha.


----------



## todmommy4568

BostonLover89 said:


> *Laubull* so exciting! Congrats!!!!
> 
> *Todmommy* & *Angel* you guys are throwing out some pretty big words lol triphasic? I need some coffee before googling that hahaha.

:rofl: most charts have a biphasic pattern of low pre-o temps and an upward shift with higher post-o temps but they can go triphasic which is a third upward temperature shift. It isn't always an indicator of pregnancy but it is a pretty good sign


----------



## jalilma

todmommy4568 said:


> I had tons of it last month before BFP and also a ton this month too! Good luck jalilma! When are you testing?

The earliest I can test is Friday.... I'll probably wait until the following weekend. I really really don't want to test too early.


----------



## cupcake.

jalilma said:


> todmommy4568 said:
> 
> 
> I had tons of it last month before BFP and also a ton this month too! Good luck jalilma! When are you testing?
> 
> The earliest I can test is Friday.... I'll probably wait until the following weekend. I really really don't want to test too early.Click to expand...

Definitely the most reasonable thing to do... That willpower tho! Haha FX you'll get your BFP


----------



## cscbeth8421

OK ladies, bloods done, should have my level in 4-ish hrs. I work in the hospital, so you know ill be checking my chart like ALL THE TIME!


----------



## jalilma

cupcake. said:


> jalilma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> todmommy4568 said:
> 
> 
> I had tons of it last month before BFP and also a ton this month too! Good luck jalilma! When are you testing?
> 
> The earliest I can test is Friday.... I'll probably wait until the following weekend. I really really don't want to test too early.Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely the most reasonable thing to do... That willpower tho! Haha FX you'll get your BFPClick to expand...

Hahaha it's not so much willpower as it is I don't have any tests in the house. That makes it waaay easier!


----------



## BostonLover89

*Todmommy* hahah thank you for putting that in understandable terms! 

*Beth* I would do the same thing if I worked at a hospital!


----------



## todmommy4568

OoO Beth I can't wait!

Jalilma if I had no tests in the house I would be buying asap :haha: I do think I need to take a break though I am pretty tested out might take tomorrow off

I can see the line in my IC but yet today I am so bummed out and feeling like I am out. I don't get it I know that I still have time and am very hopeful because of my chart but I am still in a sh*t mood today. I asked my boss something this morning and she goes "I'm not answering because you are extremely crabby today" :blush:


----------



## todmommy4568

So I have posted a ton already today but I can't help but notice that it has been about 4 hours since you said your levels would be in in 4ish hours Beth :haha: stalker status over here wanting to see those raging HCG levels :rofl:


----------



## cscbeth8421

OMG i got my blood taken at 1135, it is 415 and it is STILL pending! for the love of sweet baby jesus!

I have been obsessing over all my past HCG levels and looking at times and how long it took for the lab to process....im that nuts


----------



## mrscletus

So I have been out of the loop for a while!!! This is turning into a very lucky thread. 

Beth- wow- i would be calling the lab to see what the hold up is

Tod- I see something, fx it is darker tomorrow

Jalilma- that is will power to not run to the store right now. I would be so anxious to test!!

Black- how are you feeling??

AFM- just getting back from a small vaca- spent almost the whole time with AF, but that wasnt too bad as we were sharing the room with the little ones, so wouldnt have been able to bd anyway.... So it was actually a good time for her. Although i forgot my dang thermometer and didnt temp for 5 days- it was AF days, so i guess it really doesnt matter that much. Really going to try our best to get as much bding in this cycle as humanly possible.... maybe try the everyday thing.


----------



## cscbeth8421

Hcg is 736. Will do again on thursday.


----------



## todmommy4568

That's awesome beth! :dance:

Ripple I admire your determination if you are even considering everyday :haha:


----------



## cscbeth8421

Thanks todsmommy! With my son at this point it was 2203. But im not sure that means anything really. Thursday will tell for sure!


----------



## PnutProtector

WELCOME Candilou! I hope you don&#8217;t have to wait that long for #2 either. Goodness I couldn&#8217;t imagine. :dust:

Oh lovely Laubull! FX that Bean is safe and sticky!

todmommy - FX that no symptoms this time is a good sign! And it&#8217;s still rather early to be testing, so give it a few more days. :hugs: But I do think I see a little something on the IC inverted!

Jalilma - I admire you for wanting to wait that long! And not having any tests in the house makes that easier I imagine. FX you get your BFP!

Beth - Sending lots of sticky bean juju your way! :dust:



All I&#8217;m going to say is, look at my chart&#8230; that is still going&#8230; I don&#8217;t want to say anything more. I don&#8217;t want to jinx it.


----------



## todmommy4568

Calling all the test crackers! I cracked open my frer from last night because there was a spot where the strip was too close to the casing and was causing a wet spot that made the test hard to read. Didn't take it out of the casing just cracked enough to get the wet spot to go away. Has anyone ever gotten this bad of an evap after cracking their test? I have taken them apart before and never had this happen.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Blackrain90

Never cracked one open but that's one hell of an evap!


----------



## cscbeth8421

I second what black said! I think you are gonna get your bfp!!!!


----------



## MsRipple

Me *todsmommy?* What am I considering everyday? Prob something ridic ;)

Your chart looks great! sending you positive vibes!


----------



## todmommy4568

MsRipple said:


> Me *todsmommy?* What am I considering everyday? Prob something ridic ;)
> 
> Your chart looks great! sending you positive vibes!

:haha: I have been so out of it today. I posted that and immediately thought "hmm, I think I saw a flower bet that was cletus" was just too tired to look :dohh: you could BD every day though and then the reply would still be valid :rofl:


----------



## MsRipple

haha todsmommy, i wish we had such dedication!


----------



## todmommy4568

I know I could never do it! I have enough trouble with the 8-10 times a month I do manage lol


----------



## Angel5000

cscbeth8421 said:


> Hcg is 736. Will do again on thursday.

I don't know anything about numbers, so is this good or bad?


----------



## PnutProtector

todmommy4568 said:


> I know I could never do it! I have enough trouble with the 8-10 times a month I do manage lol


Good gracious. Us too. I welcome the break that AF gives us :haha:


----------



## Candilou22

Todmommy- that test looks so promising....so exciting....


----------



## Blackrain90

Yayyyyyyy Laubull!!!!!:happydance:
Welcome Candi, hope this thread will be lucky for you!!

I've been a mess today, got a wicked head cold and can't take anything for it and can't take time off of work. Brain isn't functioning at all (it is taking me forever to type this because I keep misspelling everything haha). 

Also got a lovely baby bloat going on (on top of already having a chubby stomach on a very small frame). Look like I'm 4 months along so gonna have to buy some loose shirts or people at work are gonna start talking.
 



Attached Files:







20151013_185525-1.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Blackrain90

jalilma said:


> Sooooo.... Who has/ has had increased creamy/milky cm before a bfp? Really trying not to symptom spot... Honest I am ....

Haha no one ever really tries to symptom spot. Can't say I had that CM, but didn't have really any for the most part this time. Last time it was a lot of thick EW/jelly like CM. So obviously everyone will be different haha.


----------



## Candilou22

Thanks blackrain-I am hoping it will be easier this time around.


----------



## BostonLover89

*Black* buuuuuut AW! There's a little bean in there so it's perfectly fine to poke out a bit! :baby:

I have made an observation... the three or four "fertile days" that I get each month seem to zip past and there's never enough time (or energy) to BD as much as I want but those days that I'm waiting to O or during the TWW are SLOW SLOW SLOW! I keep looking at FF to see if I am magically 10DPO yet... nope, still 2DPO:haha: 

Just arrived in Vegas for my TWW retreat!:happydance: Well, my family lives here so I'm spending time with them in an attempt to distract myself while DH is traveling for work. OH WAIT.. ALL MY FRIENDS HERE HAVE BABIES...haha not much of a distraction from TTC.


----------



## lvksa

@Blackrain90 I get so happy when I see your posts <3 <3

@todmommy4568 waiting to see bfp :D

@cscbeth8421 also waiting for some more news from you :) :)

_I hope that no one minds if I write a little RANT/story here...
I've been feeling very emotional and I thought maybe writing would help a bit. No need to actually read this ._

I met my husband in 2011. We got married in 2012, which was after him leaving the US to go back to Saudi for 4 months (I didn't know if he would be back or not). After we got married I finished my MA and we moved to Iowa, so he could get his MS. 2 months before he finished I got a job offer to teach English (I accepted it because it was my only way of getting into the country and once he left the US it would be difficult for him to get a visa to come back). 

So, I went to KSA alone after spending the Christmas holiday with my grandparents. I spent 10 days in Bahrain to get the visa and then traveled to Saudi to start my new job. It was hard, but I was happy because I knew that it was a step forward. I was living in company accommodation in a single apartment. I was working at the largest all female university in the world. I felt really patient.

My husband finished his studies and came to KSA, but stayed with his family in another city (5 hours away) while trying to find a job. 3 months later he found a job in the same city as me and he started working. When my work ended for the summer he rented an apartment in a hotel and I went to stay with him (a risky situation in KSA). I went home for a few weeks to see my family and came back.

I started a new job at one of the strongest universities in KSA. I went back to the company accommodation so that I could take the bus to work. After 4 months my husband rented an apartment, explained our situation to the landlord, who said that he didn't mind if we stayed there together as we tried to get the paperwork.

In Saudi it is very difficult for a national to marry someone from outside KSA, especially western countries. We started applying for the permission in March 2014 and were denied many times due to my husband's age (he's under 35).

My husband started traveling a lot for work, to see his family and even to take a break. I couldn't go with him to his family because we couldn't announce our marriage until we got the papers finished. I couldn't travel outside the country so much because my employer was the one who issued my exit visas. (people abused the system and so they make strict rules about weekend travel). I can't explain how I felt lonely during that time. I was alone in the house and even though I invited people to come visit, it wasn't often enough. 

This past May our papers were finally approved. We went to the court and signed our marriage contract. I went home to the USA after finishing work in June. My husband couldn't come because of work. In August I went to his city for the first time and we had a very large wedding celebration. 

After that I started a new job and he went back to work. At the end of August he traveled to Canada. Mid September I traveled to the US and we had some time together before our wedding reception with my family. 

Now we are back in KSA. Both of us are working. My husband is working what seems like 24 hours a day. He's in the office until 6 pm and when he comes home he either naps or he's on his phone/computer for work. When we go out of the house and we're in the car, 95% of the time he is talking on the phone for work. 

_BASICALLY..._

I'm feeling so emotional because it has been a hard 3 years of being away from each other constantly. Now we have finished our papers and I felt it would be so much easier, but I feel I miss him so much. He can be next to me physically, but mentally I feel he isn't there with me. I don't want to say anything to him right now because I know he is stressed and busy and trying to be successful in his work. I'm just sad... He is the best husband and a wonderful man, but I feel alone still...


----------



## cscbeth8421

Alone, An hcg of 736, doesn't mean too much. I will be getting it drawn again on Thursday to be sure it's increasing since i have a history of miscarriage. So Thursday it should be around 1400-1500. Fingers crossed.


----------



## todmommy4568

Black - good signs that baby is doing well! On another note I love that side braid, I can't wait until my hair is long enough for that again lol!

Ivksa - that sounds really tough, I couldn't even imagine! :hugs:

Boston - yay for vacation hope you have a great time!


----------



## cscbeth8421

Todmommy- did you test this morning?


----------



## cscbeth8421

BTW, yesterday at 19dpo smu, i think i maxed out my testing.
 



Attached Files:







ctp-141773-1444737606.jpg
File size: 6.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Angel5000

Black - loving the little belly pooch. Tho I really didn't realize that starts to happen this early!! 

Ivksa- oh wow! That is really hard! I didn't realize just how much you guys had to go through! I can see how hard it would be with him working so much. I hope you are able to spend some quality time together soon. i wonder if he just doesn't realize how lonely you feel? Men are sometime so oblivious.


Beth that is the most beautiful dark line ever!!!!! I'm so jealous right now. :)


----------



## todmommy4568

Yep I tested just have the day off work so I wasn't up so early haha. I can see a line on one of my IC's but at this point I am starting to feel like my beautiful chart is betraying me :nope: I am trying to keep in mind though that since I didn't temp the day after O that it is possible I could be 10dpo but that is just me trying not to fall in a deep dark pity hole :haha:

Beth that test is gorgeous!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 20


----------



## cscbeth8421

i feel like i see something on your FRER!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1527.PNG
File size: 75.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## todmommy4568

I thought I did too but now I think it is just a water mark I seriously hate these new frers that curve leaves a water spot where it can't move past cuz the strip is against the plastic


----------



## cscbeth8421

I dont think water marks show up on invert.....but im feeling hopeful for you!


----------



## ChiiBaby

Black- What a lovely bloat :)! 

cscbeth8421- What a brilliant line hun! Congrats!

todmommy4568 - Im sure I can see a faint line! Good luck <3


----------



## todmommy4568

cscbeth8421 said:


> I dont think water marks show up on invert.....but im feeling hopeful for you!

:haha: Agreed, I think part of me is just trying to talk myself out of things. I might be a little scared after last month.

Now I feel like I might see something but in person I am still not seeing much. I just posted the FRER on the countdown to pregnancy gallery so we will see what the votes say over there too!


----------



## todmommy4568

SMU....so glad that my OH is out of town and not witnessing the amount of FRER's I am using :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 10









ry=400.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## krissie328

So I've been stalking this thread for like 2 months now so I'm going to finally say hi. Mostly because tod I can totally see that line!


----------



## todmommy4568

Welcome Krissie! :wave: Happy to have you here!! My eyes are deceiving me! Maybe I should go grab my glasses :jo:


----------



## cscbeth8421

krissie328 said:


> So I've been stalking this thread for like 2 months now so I'm going to finally say hi. Mostly because tod I can totally see that line!

Hey Krissie!!!!!!!


----------



## BostonLover89

*Ivksa* I am so sorry. That indeed sounds very lonely. I'm with Angel, sometimes men have no idea what is going on! But I imagine it is hard to talk to him about it (without getting emotional, cause I sure would!) since he is so busy with work. 

*Beth* That is a HPT from my dreams hahah Beautiful line! FX your levels go up tomorrow! 

*Todmommy* but remember, your FRERs all had coupons! hahah so it's really not that bad right?! 

AFM, I'm starting to get a little worried that I didn't even O this cycle. I am trying SO hard to somewhat ignore my temps because I know I am an awful sleeper... I don't think I could sleep 3 hours straight if I was sleeping on clouds.


----------



## krissie328

cscbeth8421 said:


> krissie328 said:
> 
> 
> So I've been stalking this thread for like 2 months now so I'm going to finally say hi. Mostly because tod I can totally see that line!
> 
> Hey Krissie!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Hiya! I've been meaning to congratulate you. I am really hopeful this is your sticky bean!


----------



## cscbeth8421

krissie328 said:


> cscbeth8421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krissie328 said:
> 
> 
> So I've been stalking this thread for like 2 months now so I'm going to finally say hi. Mostly because tod I can totally see that line!
> 
> Hey Krissie!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hiya! I've been meaning to congratulate you. I am really hopeful this is your sticky bean!Click to expand...

Thank you! Me too! second HCG draw tomorrow! Fingers crossed!


----------



## todmommy4568

BostonLover89 said:


> *Ivksa* I am so sorry. That indeed sounds very lonely. I'm with Angel, sometimes men have no idea what is going on! But I imagine it is hard to talk to him about it (without getting emotional, cause I sure would!) since he is so busy with work.
> 
> *Beth* That is a HPT from my dreams hahah Beautiful line! FX your levels go up tomorrow!
> 
> *Todmommy* but remember, your FRERs all had coupons! hahah so it's really not that bad right?!
> 
> AFM, I'm starting to get a little worried that I didn't even O this cycle. I am trying SO hard to somewhat ignore my temps because I know I am an awful sleeper... I don't think I could sleep 3 hours straight if I was sleeping on clouds.

:rofl: All that coupon savings, so amazing!

That is really frustrating with your temps! Seems like a good thing that they have stayed somewhat consistent for the past couple days though! :flower:


----------



## Blackrain90

Welcome Krissie!!

Boston if you did O when it looks like you might have, a 6DPO dip could be a good sign, fx'd!

Todmommy I feel like I might see something inverted, hopefully tomorrow's is clear!


----------



## 55comet555

hi everyone! just wanted to say that I can see a line on that Tod! and my fingers are crossed for you! (Btw I think your picture is hilarious!)


----------



## Angel5000

Hi everyone! My 6th period ran me ragged today. A couple of them decided to tell me that since they all missed a bunch of questions in one section of the test that "I must not know how to teach it", and were very rude. I explained that the period before them did significantly better and maybe if they weren't spending so much time in class talking and instead were doing the practice and the homework like they are supposed to then this wouldn't be as hard for them. They were not very receptive to that, and were pretty much disrespectful teenagers. Ugh. Frustrating. 

Hi *Krissie*! Welcome!! 



todmommy4568 said:


> I thought I did too but now I think it is just a water mark I seriously hate these new frers that curve leaves a water spot where it can't move past cuz the strip is against the plastic

I also REALLY hate the new FRERs. They leave water marks that make you think you are seeing faint lines. Hate it. Hate it. Hate it. /rant. :)

I swear I see something on your tests.


----------



## todmommy4568

That's super frustrating angel! But kids will be kids now days everything is the teachers fault and not the students :wacko:

Also if you can see something on my tests then I really have lost my line eye :rofl: 

55come - welcome! :wave: 

I am hoping that I will see a clear line tomorrow. My mathematical theory is that an HCG of 5 would probably do that to an FRER based on other pictures so if I am doubling like I should be hopefully tomorrow will be around 7.5 and show a decent line :haha:


----------



## Angel5000

todmommy4568 said:


> That's super frustrating angel! But kids will be kids now days everything is the teachers fault and not the students :wacko:
> 
> Also if you can see something on my tests then I really have lost my line eye :rofl:
> 
> 55come - welcome! :wave:
> 
> I am hoping that I will see a clear line tomorrow. My mathematical theory is that an HCG of 5 would probably do that to an FRER based on other pictures so if I am doubling like I should be hopefully tomorrow will be around 7.5 and show a decent line :haha:

:rofl: yeah, that's what I was thinking! If I'm seeing something.... either my mind is in overactive hyperdrive or you've lost your eye. ;)

Your chart is definitely looking triphasic now!! I really hope there's a beautiful line tomorrow!!!!


----------



## PnutProtector

Oh Beth! What a lovely dark line! Congrats!! 

Todmommy - I think I see something on your FRER, FX it gets darker tomorrow!!

Black - Gorgeous baby bloat! Get a Belle Band maybe? Help hold things all together while you expand?

Welcome Krissie and Comet :wave: 

Ivksa - oh goodness! I didn't realize how tough things have been for you guys. I hope things settle down for you both soon. Maybe have a heart to heart with him in a week or so, if it doesn't get better. 


AFM, went shopping today with my BFF and found both things I was looking for! So awesome, as that rarely happens for me. DH was proud I didn't spend as much as he thought I would :haha: 

OK. Haven't had any more spotting since the tiny bit on Sunday. Woke up this morning to a little pink when I wiped. But nothing more all day. I'm so trying not to get my hopes up. I'm afraid to test. I don't wanna see a BFN


----------



## todmommy4568

Well that was boring :coffee: I am getting very frustrated with this whole situation haha my chart is looking crazy good and still nothin on the tests. AF is due to arrive on Saturday so on Saturday or Sunday I am taking a digi regardless of what these FRER do haha I am half tempted to go buy a different brand like what the crap! :shrug: lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Blackrain90

Your chart is gorgeous, I'm shocked you are still getting BFN!! Hopefully AF stays away!!


----------



## Angel5000

I can't believe it's still bfn! You know, my sisters doctor told her it can take up to 2 weeks last the day AF is due for some women to get enough hcg to get a BFP. So maybe that's what is happening - late implant and slow build? I know they say it doubles every 48 hours but I've read some sites that day 48-72, which mean it could take longer. :shrug:


----------



## todmommy4568

I am confused too. With Asher I was over a week late when I tested so I don't even know when my tests would have shown with him if I would have tested earlier but last month I got my positive pretty early, guess every one is different though. If I'm even pregnant :haha:

Beth - what time are your bloods today?


----------



## cscbeth8421

Damn Todmommy, i was sure you would have a bfp this morning. Always tomorrow! Your chart looks amazing!

I will get my bloods taken on lunch break. That will be exactly 48hrs. I am trying to give myself the most time i can. But you know ill be checking it all afternoon and evening and ill keep you guys posted.

had a crazy crazy dream last night! DH and i were gettin' it on in the bean isle at the grocery store .... hahahahahahahaha 

We DTD last night, probably why i had that dream. lmao


----------



## todmommy4568

cscbeth8421 said:


> Damn Todmommy, i was sure you would have a bfp this morning. Always tomorrow! Your chart looks amazing!
> 
> I will get my bloods taken on lunch break. That will be exactly 48hrs. I am trying to give myself the most time i can. But you know ill be checking it all afternoon and evening and ill keep you guys posted.
> 
> had a crazy crazy dream last night! DH and i were gettin' it on in the bean isle at the grocery store .... hahahahahahahaha
> 
> We DTD last night, probably why i had that dream. lmao

I'm not going to test tomorrow, just need a break.

:rofl: the bean isle specifically, love it! Dream :sex: is always the best too! Lol


----------



## cscbeth8421

OK, i couldn't wait any longer, i had bloods taken at 1030 (Tuesday was 1130) so really only an hr difference. She will still be able to calculate the doubling rate anywhoo... Hopefully it doesn't take as long as it did Tuesday. I was literally driving home and checking the levels on my phone while sitting in traffic!


----------



## mrscletus

I was sure I would come on here and be reading that you got a BFP today Tod- hang in there tho, your chart is amazeballs!!! 

Beth, that HPT is amazing- wonderfully dark line. Cant wait to hear about your blood test results. 

Black- loving the little bloat, although I know it can be super uncomfortable, just keep on keeping that bean safe and sticky.

Ivska- it is commendable what you have done for your love for your hubby. I am in the Army and have spent many months away from my family, but I cannot imagine years, and having to "hide" your marriage. You are a very strong woman. But I agree that you should talk it out with DH, is there any way you two can take a long weekend getaway?? 

AFM- I am going to start OPKs this evening. I do 2x a day, but woke up late today and didn't have time- kids almost missed the bus. So I don't have HPT porn, but I will have OPK porn for all your line lovers. 

I really do love this thread, I try to get on it as much as I can but I feel like I get so far behind.


----------



## cscbeth8421

ok, the Quant is alrady showing pending, which is MUCH faster than Tuesday so hopefully have the results within 4hrs. Maybe the lab was backed up after the holiday!


----------



## mrscletus

Whoop Whoop!! Yay Beth!!


----------



## AngelOb

I'm out I'm pretty sure. Temp plumetted yesterday and today and I have spotting right on time. On to cycle number 4


----------



## cscbeth8421

Im sorry Angelob. :(


----------



## mrscletus

SO sorry angel- I am right there with you girl. FX for us this go around.


----------



## krissie328

AngelOb said:


> I'm out I'm pretty sure. Temp plumetted yesterday and today and I have spotting right on time. On to cycle number 4

:hugs: So sorry hun.


----------



## cscbeth8421

The longer i wait for HCG level, the more nervous i feel and worry it's not going to double or it will be falling. UGHHHHHHH


----------



## mrscletus

Beth, hang in there- I cant imagine the stress, I am confident with that blazing dark line that your numbers are going to MORE than double...


----------



## cscbeth8421

mrscletus said:


> Beth, hang in there- I cant imagine the stress, I am confident with that blazing dark line that your numbers are going to MORE than double...

Thank you! I hate being in the waiting game.


----------



## jalilma

Nothing like feeling af type cramps to make you down in the tww dumps. Hoping it's either implantation or gas cramps. :/


----------



## Blackrain90

So sorry Angel, hopefully next month will be your lucky month.

Beth I'm heading home sick so will be stalking for your results!

Jalilma timing looks good to be implant, fx!


----------



## todmommy4568

Angelob - so sorry :hugs:

Beth - praying you get good results!

Cletus - yay for getting to pee on something! :dance: If I am not pregnant I have no clue how I am going to make it through a 6-7 cycle break without peeing on anything :haha:

Jalilma - at only 8dpo it could very possibly be implantation!!


----------



## cupcake.

Ladies, i need your help..
would you consider this a positive OPK?

https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s117/Pink_schmetterlinq/IMAG0647_zps4l1lqljc.jpg

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
I was like WTH when i dipped the opk into my urine and as the dye ran through i could immediately see the test line and was like woooah
never had an opk like that! I'm soo excited, just another sign that makes me feel like this month will be different and end in a BFP :D

Sooo, i guess it's going to be BDing time for real now! Going to try and go for everyday until temp rise confirms Ovulation :D


----------



## todmommy4568

Not quite yet cupcake but getting darn close! :dance:


----------



## cupcake.

todmommy4568 said:


> Not quite yet cupcake but getting darn close! :dance:

really? the test line is the bottom line and the control the top one. To me the bottom one definitely looks darker, doesn't it?


----------



## todmommy4568

cupcake. said:


> todmommy4568 said:
> 
> 
> Not quite yet cupcake but getting darn close! :dance:
> 
> really? the test line is the bottom line and the control the top one. To me the bottom one definitely looks darker, doesn't it?Click to expand...

:rofl: read it backwards! :dohh: Definitely positive!


----------



## cupcake.

Oh ok hahaha i was worried i'm imagining things hahaha probably should have rotated the pic to make it easier to read :rofl: 

But yay for a positive opk! Crazy how excited it gets me. Imagine how excited i'll be when i actually get a BFP :D


----------



## Blackrain90

Oh wow that's a crazy positive OPK, get on that BD!! (i thought same as Todmommy at first haha)


----------



## cscbeth8421

Cupcake_ DEFF positive! BD away! You should Ovulate soon! I O on the same day i get the +opk....GOOOOO!

And you have a nice little dip on your temp chart!


----------



## cscbeth8421

OMG i almost started crying....

Tues HCG - 736
Thurs HCG - 1666

Hurdle #1. accomplished
Hurdle #2 - Ultrasound- in a week or 2


----------



## cupcake.

Oh congrats beth! Your hcg is rising nicely! I'm sure this is your sticky baby bean :hugs:


----------



## mrscletus

Those are beautiful numbers Beth!!! I'm doing the happy dance and hoping your babyness rubs off on me!! LOL

And cupcake that is a CRAZY pos OPK- get on that!!


----------



## krissie328

Wow cupcake! That's insanely positive.

Yay Beth! Fabulous numbers.


----------



## Blackrain90

Yay Beth!!!! So glad your bean is sticking!! I'm sure your ultrasound will go just great too xoxo


----------



## AngelOb

Nice positive cupcake!

That's awesome news beth! It's definitely a sticky one :)


----------



## cscbeth8421

I am so relieved! Whew....now i can relax a bit, until the ultrasound. Then i will panic again


----------



## krissie328

cscbeth8421 said:


> I am so relieved! Whew....now i can relax a bit, until the ultrasound. Then i will panic again

Do you have a date for your ultrasound yet? (Sorry if I missed you posting it).


----------



## jalilma

Yeah for all these bfp's hcg and opks! Lots of good juju in this thread! :)


----------



## cscbeth8421

my ultrasound is scheduled for 10/30 at 10:30am :)


----------



## todmommy4568

That's awesome beth! So happy for you!


----------



## Angel5000

So I know I said we were NPNT this month but.... screw that. LoL!!! I like to pee on things too much!! :rofl: Today is CD8, cervix is still High and Soft (hasn't dropped since last cycle, even during AF it was high and soft), but I had TONS of CM today. Enough that when I go to the bathroom I'm very wet, and I don't even have to check inside to check the CM (which I usually have to!). It's a creamy/ew mix. Mostly creamy with a little EW consistency in it. I decided to start with OPKs today. I usually wait until CD10 (TRY TO WAIT that is) but wanted to pee on something. LOL :haha: Definitely still negative but have a line at least. 

This cycle I am weaning off of Vitex because I want to see if my body will have regulated itself. Since I originally was going to take off the next 3 months i Figured this is the best time to test to see if my body is doing what it needs to do without vitex. Then if it isn't then I can go in January and tell my dr that I have been off bc for a year, and haven't gotten my BFP and they can run some tests without having to worry about anything being affected by the Vitex. 

Anyone ever weaned off of vitex before? I don't want to quit cold turkey, in case it will screw up my O chances for this cycle, but not entirely sure how to go about weaning off. 

*Cupcake* I read it backwards the first time, totally thought the top was the test line. If the top is the control than HECK YES that's positive! Time to let teh BD game begin! May the odds be EVER in your favor! :)


Congrats *beth*!!!! I'm so excited!!!!!


----------



## mrscletus

*Tod*- thought I would share this with you!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## todmommy4568

mrscletus said:


> *Tod*- thought I would share this with you!!

:rofl:


----------



## todmommy4568

Maybe????? Guess I will be testing tomorrow after all :haha: I am not very inclined to believe because the urine was really diluted but hmmmmm, never know I suppose.:muaha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Blackrain90

I feel like I maybe see something! (I know this cold is kicking my butt when I tried to invert your invert haha!)
P.S. love the Angel and devil!
And Cletus that is hilarious!!!


----------



## Blackrain90

Angel I don't have any advice about going off vitex, other than doing gradually. Haha come on, NTNP isn't your thing?! :rofl:


----------



## Angel5000

Blackrain90 said:


> Angel I don't have any advice about going off vitex, other than doing gradually. Haha come on, NTNP isn't your thing?! :rofl:

I tried. I'm 9 days into the cycle and am already itching to start the POAS cycle. I'm beginning to think we need to attend meetings.... POAS Anonymous. 

"hello my name is Angel and I am a POAS Addict" :coffee: :kiss: 

:rofl:


----------



## Blackrain90

Haha I would totally be in that group!!


----------



## cupcake.

Good morning ladies! 
Tod, i feel like i miight be seeing something on the invert! I hope it'll turn into a BFP reeeal soon! 

So i had a massive temp spike this morning! I didn't sleep all that great so i'm not sure how reliable the temp is but at such a massive jump i'm thinking yesterday might have been O day already! 
O on CD13, that's crazy early! But i guess since i didn't O last cycle it might make sense that there has been an egg waiting.. idk haha 

Now i'm so curious to see tomorrows temp! We're planning on DTD again today just to be on the safe side. But, if i really did O yesterday then we DTD O-3, O-2 and O! That should give us a great shot this month!

I totally wanted to take an OPK this morning with FMU, just to see what it looks like now.. but i forgot haha like, i had my cup and the test already on the counter top next to me, but i just forgot haha i'll take one when i get home today after work, i'm pretty sure it's going to be negative again as i had the temp spike, but i just want to see the comparison one day can make haha :D


----------



## cscbeth8421

Cupcake- yeah id say you o'd yesterday! Get one more bd in tonight for good measure! That is exactly how mune is too! Surge sneaks right up, o right behind, then gone!


----------



## todmommy4568

Angel - nothing wrong with the urge to pee on things! :haha: or maybe there is and I need to join POAS anonymous with you lol

Cupcake - that is awesome!! Super BD'ing timing!

Here it is 13dpo cuz who really thought I was going to take a day off :haha: this test has kind of got me confused like sometimes I see something sometimes I don't it's just weird. Think my line eye is back with a vengeance. Still can't figure out why my temp keeps going up with negative tests :nope: AF is due tomorrow. I have no signs of AF or of pregnancy really so who knows.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## caz & bob

hi ladys hope your all good got a nice positive today cd 15 with ff xx
 



Attached Files:







20151016_131450.jpg
File size: 9.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## todmommy4568

Yay caz! :dance: Go catch that egg!


----------



## Blackrain90

Yay caz get on it!

Todmommy your chart is insane, how are you not getting BFP?? I would alllmost suggest getting some dollar store cheapies- only reason being that the lines are thicker so easier to see when faint.


----------



## Hope16

Hi, I'm new to babyandbump! DH and I have been TTC for a year now and have been through 2 MC. My RE says it was just bad luck. DH and I have undergone all sorts of testing and everything checks out fine. He says it's unexplained infertility. So I'm starting IUI this cycle. I am on 50u of Gonal F injectibles and have been monitored every 3-4 days with BW/US. I go in tomorrow (CD13) for another follow up. At my last screening, my biggest follicle was 10mm. Hopefully they have grown. I'm praying that it works! Anyone else in the same boat?? I could really use a buddy!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1444021200z0z30z14.png


----------



## Angel5000

Today is my niece's 5th birthday! I'm sort of in awe that she's so big now!! We are going out to dinner at whatever place she chooses tonight, so that could be interesting. :) DH is going to be out of town this weekend, so last night we got in some BD just for fun. Knowing I probably won't O for another week or so, it was nice to just BD just for the fun of it. 


*Hope* Welcome!! I'm not quit in that boat, but we are a pretty good group here, very supportive!! These ladies are some of the best group I've found!


----------



## cupcake.

I now reaaaally hope that yesterday really was Ovulation day and we actually catch the egg because that would mean i would be 12 weeks exactly on christmas eve :) how sweet would that be! 

Caz, yaay for positive OPK! Go catch that egg:)


----------



## mrscletus

Welcome Hope!! I'm not in that boat either, but like Angel said this is a great group of ladies and you will find support here! 

Tod, I really have no idea why you aren't getting a BFP.. Late inplantation maybe? 

AFM- CD9 and already picking up something on the OPKs. I have decided that everyday may be too much of a risk. So we are doing every other. So far it's working out. I'm just worried about quality not quantity! DH would freak if he knew I was talking about his sperm with strangers! Lol.. But if we do it everyday there is a chance they won't 'build up' enough to even count... So every other until a positive and then maybe a couple days in a row!! 

Top one is yesterday evening around 6 pm, darker one is this am at 7!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Blackrain90

Welcome Hope! Fingers crossed that they have grown, and that all of your efforts pay off with a sticky little bean!

Cletus that's quite a jump, looks like you might be in for an early O!

Yay cupcake- with that blaring OPK and a huge temp spike, I'm pretty confident in agreeing that you O'd yesterday, and your BD timing is phenomenal! That would be a wonderful time to announce to everyone.


----------



## todmommy4568

Welcome hope! :wave:

Cletus - yay for darker lines! How exciting!

Angel - that should be really fun! Always interesting when they get to pick!

Cupcake - that would be an awesome announcement! Fx'ed!

I can't understand it either my stupid temp just keeps climbing it isn't even leveling if it leveled I would just be expecting AF but wth! After work I am going to go buy some different tests..cvs maybe?


----------



## krissie328

Welcome hope!!

Cupcake- that would be so much fun!! I had my NT ultrasound the day after Christmas 2013 and had intended to announce then. But I maybe kinda slipped before. :blush: It was so not intended, I was telling my mom I needed some figs because they are good for pregnancy. She totally caught it. 

Angel- Enjoy dinner. I hope she has a lovely day. 

Afm, I had a huge temp drop today. Almost to the coverline. I am slightly crampy today and I suspect af is on her way.


----------



## jalilma

I'm only 9 dpo.... This is the looongest 2 weeks of my life! It's like being a kid leading up to Christmas.... In other news I have resorted to wearing a sports bra 24/7 because my girls are super angry this month! I better get a bfp just for the amount of pain my boobs are giving me!


----------



## todmommy4568

Sorry the girls are hurting jalilma but fx'ed that it pays off! :dust:


----------



## cupcake.

Thanks black :) :) i've been meaning to ask, how are you feeling? Any crazy symptoms yet? 

Thanks tod :) :hugs: i totally agree, get some other tests! Your chart is sooo promising it's crazy you're getting BFNs. But i'm thinking maybe that little dip at 10dpo is implantation? That would mean it might still be too early to test positive.. but with those temps it really looks like you caught :) 

Mrscletus, that's quite the progression! FX you O soon :) 
My OH actually really doesn't mind me telling every little detail on here haha he calls you all lovingly the "internet women" hahaha 

Speaking of detail.. got in one more BDing session.. proobably too late to count if i did O yesterday, but you never know right.


----------



## todmommy4568

Never know, that eggy could've still been hanging out! Never considered a 10DPO implant, that is a promising new theory :haha: thinking back I think it was around that time I had nasty cramping for a little bit but I just blew it off


----------



## caz & bob

we got lots of :sex: in this month just hope we are coverd going to try and get in tomorrow and sunday to xx


----------



## Blackrain90

I'm not really having much for symptoms lately (except the lowered immune system resulting in this terrible cold), some days I (almost) forget I'm pregnant! I've heard morning sickness usually starts around 6 weeks so bracing myself for that. But it's definitely been rather uneventful thus far.

Edit- one lovely symptom I have overlooked- gas! My poor husband :rofl:


----------



## Blackrain90

Yay Caz!!

Todmommy I was actually thinking the same thing about 10DPO. Patiently waiting for you to do a cheapie haha..:coffee:


----------



## todmommy4568

Haha I haven't drank anything since noon but have still been going to the bathroom so I can get some more concentration. Thinking I will hold now and take a test in about 3 hours


----------



## todmommy4568

Did you get morning sickness with your son black?

Okay so I know I took it out of the casing, bad girl! But I could see something and my OH couldn't so I took it out, set it down, took a picture, and then told him he had lost his line eye. I solemnly swear it was not exposed to the air for more than 30 seconds before the picture was taken. :haha: I will take another one at 7:30, we are going out to get Asher his Halloween costume :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Laubull

I see something Tod!


----------



## cscbeth8421

Totally see that without the invert! Eeeeeekkkkk fingers crossed!


----------



## Blackrain90

Oohhhh I see something too!!!!!

Not major morning sickness-kind of felt bleh a lot, little bits of nausea- only ever vomited the morning before an ultrasound after drinking too much water lol. But definitely felt worse than I do this time around.


----------



## Angel5000

Tod I see something on that invert!!! 

Maybe in a day or two you will get a BFP on a FRER!! 

-

AFM, my niece has chosen buffalo wild wings for dinner so that'll be fun. :)


----------



## Blackrain90

Omg I'm dying :rofl: So I was rambling to my goofy DH about your gorgeous chart but how shocked I was that you hadn't gotten a BFP yet- he had 2 theories: a) You are a zombie, or b) you are a man.


----------



## todmommy4568

I am so over FRER lol! I am inclined to believe it because I could see it before I took it out. Just worried a little since I did take it out of the casing. I got a rapid response and they are 50 miu I think so I will have to wait but it doesn't have the curved handle :haha:

That's good that you aren't feeling icky black!


----------



## todmommy4568

Blackrain90 said:


> Omg I'm dying :rofl: So I was rambling to my goofy DH about your gorgeous chart but how shocked I was that you hadn't gotten a BFP yet- he had 2 theories: a) You are a zombie, or b) you are a man.

:rofl: that's great!


----------



## Blackrain90

Oh my god my night keeps getting better. My son is having trouble with his 'w' sounds, sometimes come out as an 'f'. Well he doesn't want to watch the show we have on, and keeps trying to shout to DH "no watching superman daddy!" which comes out as "no fucking superman daddy!" I'm literally crying I'm laughing so hard.

Sooo Todmommy- how long until 7:30?? ;)


----------



## krissie328

I totally see that line tod!


----------



## todmommy4568

Lol that's great! That is always so fun when they are just accidentally saying stuff. Unfortunately sometimes I actually hear some clear shits coming from my little one :blush: it is very rare since he knows better and he always lies about it lol. He said shit one day and I instantly was like what did you say?! His perfect response "umm.......I said I love you mom" :dohh: 

32 minutes left :haha: trying to hold out as long as possible though


----------



## krissie328

Oh you have yourself a smart one. My son isn't talking yet but I can only imagine the stuff he's gonna come up with.


----------



## Blackrain90

Hahaha smart response todmommy!


----------



## mrscletus

So there's this.... What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Blackrain90

Oh I definitely think that's positive!!


----------



## 55comet555

mrscletus said:


> So there's this.... What do you think?

positive!:happydance: get to :sex:!!


----------



## krissie328

Yep, definitely positive.


----------



## todmommy4568

Absolutely positive!! On cd9 too, thats amazing cletus!

Line is definitely there, can't determine whether it really has much color or not. :shrug: Caustiously optimistic for now and will take another test on Sunday as long as AF doesn't show.
 



Attached Files:







2.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Blackrain90

Yay I absolutely see the line on the non inverted, I don't usually trust blue dyes but given your other faints I def think that is the start of your BFP!!!


----------



## mrscletus

I see the line!!!


----------



## mrscletus

Have y'all ever seen such a thing as my chart??? I added a pos OPK and boom.. Vertical line! Wth!?


----------



## krissie328

mrscletus said:


> Have y'all ever seen such a thing as my chart??? I added a pos OPK and boom.. Vertical line! Wth!?

I've had that when not temping and just recording opk and cm.


----------



## Blackrain90

You need to edit your chart detector/override settings, right now it looks like you have it set to calculate solely on a positive OPK; you want it set to advanced.


----------



## Blackrain90

By the way Todmommy, I reinverted the top original one with my app cuz I'm crazy haha, and my invert shows it even more clearly!
 



Attached Files:







02aec95f-0e95-4e89-8c04-5c18299c375d-2.png
File size: 190.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## mrscletus

That's what it is set to... I tried switching it to something else and back again.. Maybe because I don't have more temps? Idk

I put it on research and it took it off.. So I will leave it there for a couple of days..


----------



## Blackrain90

Possibly, I guess with not enough pre O temps it's hard to use them as a basis for calculating it so they would base solely on OPK. It is likely gonna be right or within a day though.


----------



## todmommy4568

That shows it way better black! 

Cletus that is odd that you are set to advanced and it did that. Maybe it will go away tomorrow when you record another temp


----------



## Angel5000

mrscletus said:


> Have y'all ever seen such a thing as my chart??? I added a pos OPK and boom.. Vertical line! Wth!?

Cletus - definitely a +OPK!! :) But I have never seen FF give a vertical line like that before! Especially not on advanced setting. Maybe what Todmommy said, and it'll sort itself out in a day or two when you have more temps.


----------



## cupcake.

I totally see that line todmommy! :D I bet you'll get a nice strong BFP on sunday :)

AFM, no further temp rise this morning which has me a tiny bit worried. But my OPKs are back to very negative and we'll actually just keep BDing until O is confirmed I think. Definitely hoping i'll get CH tomorrow :D


----------



## mrscletus

Still getting a positive this am!! Time to :sex: since the hubs is home!!


----------



## cscbeth8421

mrscletus said:


> That's what it is set to... I tried switching it to something else and back again.. Maybe because I don't have more temps? Idk
> 
> I put it on research and it took it off.. So I will leave it there for a couple of days..

I think your second line will show up when you have your temp shift. That is awesome!


----------



## jalilma

I'm pulling for that second line todmommy!
In other news the tww continues to slowly suck the life out of me!


----------



## todmommy4568

Cupcake - on the positive side it didn't go down, could be a slow rise. :hugs:

Lol jalilma we feel your pain 

Cletus - fx'ed you get a temp shift tomorrow 

AFM temp dropped this morning and feeling crampy. I was actually surprised AF wasn't here when I got up, fully expecting her though


----------



## cupcake.

Todmommy, you're right :hugs: and while i know you can get a +OPK and still not actually ovulate i feel like the chances i didn't ovulate are pretty slim, with that extremely positive OPK and getting definite negatives now and having a pretty sharp temp rise right after. So i'm guessing just a slow temp rise as well :) 
Also, my breasts are starting to feel a bit heavier and i'm definitely not imagining that haha all that makes me pretty confident i indeed O'd :) can't wait to wake up tomorrow morning and get CH! FX :D

But.. nooo todmommy :( your chart was so unbelievably promising and now this! But, you're not out until the witch shows her nasty face and i am still keeping my fingers crossed
:dust:


----------



## Angel5000

Cupcake - I've had my temps do that before, rise and then flat and then rise. Both the temps are higher than the previous 6, and that is what Taking Charge of Your Fertility recommends for confirming O. So I would think that you'll get your CH with tomorrow's temp. :)

Todmommy - No!! I'm hoping it's just a dip and you'll have a temp rise tomorrow! I'm keeping FX that AF doesn't show! Your chart has been so beautiful!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls xx


----------



## krissie328

Well the witch has arrived. :cry:


----------



## Blackrain90

So sorry Krissie!!

Jalilma when are you testing???


----------



## todmommy4568

:hugs: Kristie


----------



## cscbeth8421

Ughhhhh krissie. So sorry.


----------



## jalilma

Yeah I put stock in weird things... This was my fortune from lunch today... Now if I only had the nerve to test early! 
Idk black... I'm only 10 dpo today... I dont want to bum myself out.
P.s. sorry that my picture is sideways
 



Attached Files:







20151017_154522.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Blackrain90

That has to be a good sign! Your temps are looking great too!


----------



## todmommy4568

That's awesome jalilma!


----------



## todmommy4568

Does anyone think this line is darker or has more color than yesterday? I feel like I am just creating some false hope for myself :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## MsRipple

Todsmommy I can see something. How about a pink dye?


----------



## 55comet555

todmommy4568 said:


> Does anyone think this line is darker or has more color than yesterday? I feel like I am just creating some false hope for myself :wacko:

I can see that!!:happydance:


----------



## todmommy4568

The only pink dye tests I have are the first response rapid result and they are supposed to be 50miu. When I went cheap test shopping yesterday I just ended up with a bunch of blue dye haha. Collaged the pic from yesterday and today, todays test is on the top yesterdays is on the bottom.
 



Attached Files:







collage.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## krissie328

Today's does look a lot darker.


----------



## cscbeth8421

Yes todmommy! It looks darker!


----------



## Angel5000

*krissie* :hugs: :(

*todmommy* today's test looks much darker than the last one! I think you might be getting a BFP! I really am hesitant with those blue dye tests....but I clearly see a line on todays!


----------



## todmommy4568

Glad that I am not imagining things :haha: I don't trust the blue dyes either, I asked my OH to pick up an FRER on his way home but I don't know if he will considering how many tests I bought yesterday lol. I have the rapid result but not sure if I want to use it or not, might just be a disappointment.


----------



## todmommy4568

So...just got a call from my OH :rofl: He couldn't find the pregnancy tests and was asking me where they were but he was at the grocery store so I wasn't sure although that grocery store has a pharmacy. I told him they should be by the pharmacy and he goes well yea thats where I am but I don't see them and I don't want to ask anyone. So I suggest looking by the tampons and he did and didn't see anything. Finally he says you owe me big time, I am just going to walmart, I don't mind buying you tampons but this is just embarrassing :haha:


----------



## Angel5000

:rofl: todmommy :haha:


----------



## BostonLover89

*todmommy* I saw that line right away! YAY! That's very sweet of your hubby!! lol 

AFM. I have been MIA for a few days because I was super busy with my family. Of course, I forgot to pack my thermometer :dohh: so I have not been able to temp since wednesday. I got a new one today so hopefully I'll still be able to tell where I am in my cycle. 

Unfortunately, I have a feeling AF will make an appearance early next week. Without fail, I get AF cramps 5 or 6 days before AF and I started cramping thursday :cry: 

I suppose on the plus side, I will be able to confirm my appointment with the fertility specialist for the second week of November. At least I got that ball rolling!


----------



## todmommy4568

Boston - I'm glad that you have your fertility appointment set up but praying that you don't have to use it :hugs:


----------



## BostonLover89

todmommy4568 said:


> Boston - I'm glad that you have your fertility appointment set up but praying that you don't have to use it :hugs:

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## todmommy4568

I am feeling a little silly still obsessing over tests at 14 dpo :haha: but anyways another easily readable line on a blue dye. Pretty sure I can see something on the FRER but not completely sure :shrug:

Edit : Now that I posted the pictures I can't really see anything on the FRER, it looks really pixelated too, doesn't look that way on my phone. And I realized that I am a bad arrow drawer :haha:
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 13









2.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 15









3.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## todmommy4568

Sorry for the billion posts just wanted to see if this pic posted better if I took it directly from my phone :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## PnutProtector

I'm thinking I see something todmommy! FX they start getting darker!

Congrats on the HCG results Beth! So excited for you!


AFM, No idea what's going on with my body. Still no AF :shrug: Brownish spotting today. Only on TP though. Took a test thursday and got a BFN. I was so upset. I cried almost all day. DH bought be some new books on the iPad and I spent all day yesterday reading, trying to keep my mind off things. Tomorrow is CD40, If I make it to CD43 I'm taking another test.


----------



## Blackrain90

I don't see it on the FRER but definitely see on all the blue dye tests. Man oh man just give the woman a solid answer, universe!!!

Pnut it's really odd you are that far in with no AF or BFP. Based on the temps I almost thought maybe another annovulatory cycle but you have the positive OPK. Not sure what to tell you but hopefully your body makes up it's mind soon!


----------



## todmommy4568

Right black! At this point I would welcome AF. I don't think I am preggers so something definite would be nice even if it was AF 

Pnut - that's crazy! Your chart looks annovulatory even with the positive opk like maybe you geared up to O and didn't :shrug: Hoping you get some answers soon! :hugs:


----------



## Angel5000

My body is being on the odd side. I was having some definite creamy CM for a few days, then Thursday we DTD and so Fri I wasn't really able to get a good check on CM (you know, left over from DTD). Today I expected to see some actual CM again (thinking I would see some creamy CM still for another day or two) but it's more like watery/wet, maybe.I don't usually get watery CM so I don't really know what it's exactly supposed to be like. 

So maybe I'm gearing up to O soon, but my breasts are really sore today. In the last couple cycles the nipples were getting sensitive before O but this is the actual breast itself. 

Plus, I've got a really bad break out on my shoulders and neck. I look like a teenager again, except on my shoulder(s) instead of my face!! 

UGh! What the heck!! :shrug: :wacko: 

*Todmommy* - I can't see anything on the FRER, but I Can definitely see something on the blue dye. 

*Pnut* - I don't understand what's going on with your body. From your chart I would assume anovulatory, but with the +OPK I want to think that if you did O, it would have been around CD23-24, which would put you at 15-16DPO. I can't imagine why you don't have either AF or a BFP.


----------



## PnutProtector

I dunno. I'm really kinda hoping to wake up to AF tomorrow, so I can just move on to the next cycle.


----------



## Angel5000

PnutProtector said:


> I dunno. I'm really kinda hoping to wake up to AF tomorrow, so I can just move on to the next cycle.

:hugs:

This ttc thing take such a toll sometimes


----------



## lvksa

Hi Ladies!

I'm back after a week of exams last week and then traveling to my husband's city for the weekend. Got home around 1:30 am and now I'm at work with a few minutes before my first lesson.

I hate it when I can't check our forum for a few days. I feel like I miss a lot!

I haven't had a chance to even go check for OPKs. FF predicts this Wednesday, so would it be worth it to try and find them today or tomorrow? OR should I just wing it again this cycle?


----------



## cupcake.

Pnut :hugs: hope your body gives you a definite answer finally. this ttc can take such a toll especially when you're hanging in the limbo for quite some time! :hugs:

welcome back ivksa :hugs::flower:


afm.. solid crosshairs :happydance::happydance::happydance: 
although my temp this morning is probably not very reliable.. for some reason my alarm didn't go off at 5am, so I just temped when i woke up, which was 8:30. So my temp probably isn't really accurate. But on the plus side, i used one of those adjusters and also tried putting the adjusted temp into FF, and i still get solid crosshairs, just a tad bit lower cover line. I am going to keep the non adjusted temp though, because i don't think the adjusted one is all that accurate either.. and also it doesn't matter all that much, because i know I ovulated from the way my breasts feel. They already feel a bit heavier and my nipples are already slighty sore which must be from progesterone so that must mean i ovulated :D

But at least I'm in the TWW now! :happydance: :happydance:
And I can't help but still feel very very optimistic. We had great timing this month, for the first time ever i got this insanely positive OPK and it all just kinda felt different this month. I'm soo hoping we finally caught that egg! 
I decided I'll keep temping until tuesday, 5dpo and then take a break until we get back from prague. I don't want to stress about having to wake up at 5am to take a temp. I'll just resume the temping at 9dpo when we're back home.
And can I just say that our trip is so conveniently timed that when we get back it's like almost time to test already! :winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## cscbeth8421

cupcake. said:


> Pnut :hugs: hope your body gives you a definite answer finally. this ttc can take such a toll especially when you're hanging in the limbo for quite some time! :hugs:
> 
> welcome back ivksa :hugs::flower:
> 
> 
> afm.. solid crosshairs :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> although my temp this morning is probably not very reliable.. for some reason my alarm didn't go off at 5am, so I just temped when i woke up, which was 8:30. So my temp probably isn't really accurate. But on the plus side, i used one of those adjusters and also tried putting the adjusted temp into FF, and i still get solid crosshairs, just a tad bit lower cover line. I am going to keep the non adjusted temp though, because i don't think the adjusted one is all that accurate either.. and also it doesn't matter all that much, because i know I ovulated from the way my breasts feel. They already feel a bit heavier and my nipples are already slighty sore which must be from progesterone so that must mean i ovulated :D
> 
> But at least I'm in the TWW now! :happydance: :happydance:
> And I can't help but still feel very very optimistic. We had great timing this month, for the first time ever i got this insanely positive OPK and it all just kinda felt different this month. I'm soo hoping we finally caught that egg!
> I decided I'll keep temping until tuesday, 5dpo and then take a break until we get back from prague. I don't want to stress about having to wake up at 5am to take a temp. I'll just resume the temping at 9dpo when we're back home.
> And can I just say that our trip is so conveniently timed that when we get back it's like almost time to test already! :winkwink::winkwink:

Awesome cupcake! Enjoy your trip!!!!


----------



## jalilma

cupcake. said:


> Pnut :hugs: hope your body gives you a definite answer finally. this ttc can take such a toll especially when you're hanging in the limbo for quite some time! :hugs:
> 
> welcome back ivksa :hugs::flower:
> 
> 
> afm.. solid crosshairs :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> although my temp this morning is probably not very reliable.. for some reason my alarm didn't go off at 5am, so I just temped when i woke up, which was 8:30. So my temp probably isn't really accurate. But on the plus side, i used one of those adjusters and also tried putting the adjusted temp into FF, and i still get solid crosshairs, just a tad bit lower cover line. I am going to keep the non adjusted temp though, because i don't think the adjusted one is all that accurate either.. and also it doesn't matter all that much, because i know I ovulated from the way my breasts feel. They already feel a bit heavier and my nipples are already slighty sore which must be from progesterone so that must mean i ovulated :D
> 
> But at least I'm in the TWW now! :happydance: :happydance:
> And I can't help but still feel very very optimistic. We had great timing this month, for the first time ever i got this insanely positive OPK and it all just kinda felt different this month. I'm soo hoping we finally caught that egg!
> I decided I'll keep temping until tuesday, 5dpo and then take a break until we get back from prague. I don't want to stress about having to wake up at 5am to take a temp. I'll just resume the temping at 9dpo when we're back home.
> And can I just say that our trip is so conveniently timed that when we get back it's like almost time to test already! :winkwink::winkwink:

Awesome! Have fun!


----------



## todmommy4568

That's awesome cupcake! :dance:

Ivksa - I think it would still be worth it to find them


----------



## todmommy4568

I think my hunny feels bad about my temp drop this morning and the 7 month wait to TTC again......so he is letting me buy a new fitbit! I have been wanting to the maroon fitbit charge and set a weight loss goal before I could buy it but this morning I told him about my temp drop and he goes why don't you go get your new fitbit. :dance: I am so excited!!! :haha:


----------



## Angel5000

Welcome back Ivksa! If O is predicted for Wednesday, I would see if you can find some OPKs. Don't stress too much but having them can be really helpful to pinpoint that O day. 

*cupcake* Yay for the TWW!!! :happydance: Have fun in Prague! :)


*todmommy* Ooh! I have the Fitbit Charge and I love it. I wish they had pretty colors when I bought mine. Back then, I only had black and navy for options so I went with black. Now they have pretty colors and I want one!! Can't justify a new one just for a pretty color though. :( Hope you like it!!


----------



## BostonLover89

*Cupcake* that's awesome!im so mad at myself for forgetting my themometer the last few days and of course I slept like rubbish last night waking up every hour so I didn't even bother with temping today because I knew it would be wrong. 

*Todmommy* lol every month when I start getting my tell tale AF cramps my husband turns a blind eye as I take myself pity shopping. We have to have something exciting to take our minds off of it. Sorry about your temp drop :hugs:


----------



## cupcake.

todmommy4568 said:


> I think my hunny feels bad about my temp drop this morning and the 7 month wait to TTC again......so he is letting me buy a new fitbit! I have been wanting to the maroon fitbit charge and set a weight loss goal before I could buy it but this morning I told him about my temp drop and he goes why don't you go get your new fitbit. :dance: I am so excited!!! :haha:

Yay, have fun with your new fitbit :D 
I've been eyeing the chargeHR but i can't really get myself to go and get it because I feel like I'm not active and sporty enough to justify it haha 

Sorry to hear that your temp dropped further :( i was so rooting for you. Why do you have to wait a whole 7 months to try again, sorry I forgot :blush: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## todmommy4568

Angel - I had the black flex up until now and still loved the black ;)

Boston - Completely agree, something to keep our minds off of it and be excited about definitely helps!

Cupcake - I found that after I got a fitbit I was a lot more conscious about my activity level, so it might be worth it to get it! And I always love having new fitbit friends ;) . The reason I have to wait is because I have an internship from September-December next fall which is the only thing standing between me and my social work license so I don't want to give birth in the middle of it and mess things up :( I am almost worried about starting in 7 months because if we got pregnant the first month I would be due in February and I will be doing my internship with social services and I'm not sure if I want to be that pregnant and risk getting pushed, kicked, etc. (it is kind of a rough area, plus people tend to get upset when social workers show up at their homes)


----------



## todmommy4568

Well AF just arrived. Now I really need some help, I am already starting to talk myself out of taking a break this month. EDD would be July 24th which would give me about a month home before starting my internship. I have family and friends in the town I will be doing my internship in so I know I would have someone to take baby even though it is a couple weeks early, just wondering if that is really a good idea to only give myself a months time frame before going back to work basically?? I'm sure if I had to take the first two weeks off of my internship I could but it wouldn't be ideal. What do you guys think??


----------



## krissie328

Tod- I replied to another thread but didn't address this. I started my internship when ds was 6 weeks old. I found it very hard. I was trying to adjust to being a mom and learning a new position. With that you do have one baby already so that would be less of a stressor. But also consider if the new one arrives late that is that much less time you would have. 

On the other hand I also understand the urge. I guess you can always try and if it happens it was meant to. 

So sorry af showed. :hugs:


----------



## Angel5000

todmommy4568 said:


> Well AF just arrived. Now I really need some help, I am already starting to talk myself out of taking a break this month. EDD would be July 24th which would give me about a month home before starting my internship. I have family and friends in the town I will be doing my internship in so I know I would have someone to take baby even though it is a couple weeks early, just wondering if that is really a good idea to only give myself a months time frame before going back to work basically?? I'm sure if I had to take the first two weeks off of my internship I could but it wouldn't be ideal. What do you guys think??

Sounds like you are in the same boat I am. If I try this month, I will end up with EDD late July, which would give me a month before I have to start back to work. I'm going to go ahead and try, but I do know that my friends who have given birth have said that going back to work in 6 weeks was pretty hard. 

I really want to tell you to keep trying. 7 months is a really long time! But I also know how scary/dangerous/crazy social work can be for a pregnant woman (I have friends who are social workers). I think that you have to determine whether a month to six weeks is really enough time to physically recover from giving birth and be ready to take on a full time internship.


----------



## todmommy4568

I love the thread so much for the sheer amount of support :hugs: A decision has been made, actually one that wasn't even an option :haha: We will not be taking a break. I decided to call my stepmom on this one, love her to death and she can always add some new perspectives for me. Basically her response was don't stop trying because if I take a break for 7 months and it takes another year after that to fall pregnant I will be a basket case. And she pointed out that in the history of internships I will probably not be the first one to give birth during an internship if that is what happens. My internship is based off of hours so if I end up taking time off there is always the option of extra hours put in before or after the birth or an extension to finish my hours.


----------



## Angel5000

Your step mom sounds like a smart woman!! A similar argument was given to me about stopping: I won't be the first teacher to miss the first few weeks of school from pregnancy. And if I am genuinely worried about their education I can mar video lessons to keep them up to date. 

I'm so glad you are going to keep to keep trying. Only partly because you are hilarious and I love having you around!! :haha:


----------



## krissie328

Yay! I am excited to keep trying with you ladies. I talked to dh about taking a break and he was firmly in the camp of not doing it. We were ltttc with ds and wanted a smaller age gap so we are going to keep trying.


----------



## BostonLover89

*Todmommy* yes! For the sake of your sanity I agree with your stepmom! Sorry about AF but at least you can start this new cycle! Fx for you in November! 

I'm still cramping pretty bad so AF will probably be here soon. Definitely looking forward to knowing if we are out or not this cycle. Waiting is making me more irritated than anything.


----------



## todmommy4568

Lol thanks ladies! Always nice to feel wanted :hugs: 

Boston - hoping you get some answers. Definitely know how it is waiting for the witch, unfortunately sometimes she just needs to show :hugs:


----------



## mrscletus

I am pretty sure I am out this month.. After that wonderful OPK.. Nothing! That's right, no :sex: Going to be over here for my own pity party for the night. I will catch up with girls tomorrow.. I'm just defeated.


----------



## Angel5000

mrscletus said:


> I am pretty sure I am out this month.. After that wonderful OPK.. Nothing! That's right, no :sex: Going to be over here for my own pity party for the night. I will catch up with girls tomorrow.. I'm just defeated.

You DTD on CD8, if you O'd on CD10 there's still a chance. :hugs:


----------



## MsRipple

*todsmommy* so sorry about Af. But sounds like you got some good advice! 

*cupcake*have a great trip!
*ivska* def time for some opks :)
*mrscletus* sex two days before o, you are still in!

Cd 8 for me. Unless I ovulate on the earlier side this may not be a great cycle for me timing wise. Holding off on evening primrose oil this time as I believe it pushed my o back


----------



## 55comet555

Look ladies!!!!!!!!!! And before you start yelling at me yes I know it's blue dye. I just got tired of the very faint positive pink ones. And yes! I know I'm not supposed to take them apart. Haha. Even hubby sees it and he never sees them. There is definitely color! And to just make sure it wasn't an evap. I dipped it in water and it stayed! (Before I took it apart)
 



Attached Files:







2015-10-18_23.07.26.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 16









2015-10-18_22.57.35.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 16









Screenshot_2015-10-18-22-47-12.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Blackrain90

:happydance: Yay !! Hopefully it gets darker in the coming days!


----------



## 55comet555

Blackrain90 said:


> :happydance: Yay !! Hopefully it gets darker in the coming days!

thanks! I'm still really nervous that they are false and ill start period soon.


----------



## cupcake.

Todmommy, :hugs::hugs::hugs: Glad you'll keep trying and won't leave us! I feel like we have to keep this thread until every single one of us gets pregnant! No one will be excused :haha: 

Mrscletus, you're not out :hugs: I know it's frustrating when you miss the most fertile day/s, but you DTD CD8 and with Ovulation on CD10 you still have a good shot. :flower:

AFM, temps are still about the same level, tiny bit on the verge of rising i think. Decided to use the adjusted temp for yesterdays temp because such a harsh drop depressed me haha Way to go for having an honest, reliable chart :blush:
I am a bit worried that my temps seem to hover around at the cover line. So i hope tomorrow's temp is even higher and after that i have a couple days off temping anyway.
But i do notice my breasts feel a bit sore and definitely heavier than pre O, and also yesterday after exercising I noticed a lot of creamy CM so I feel like my hormones are doing what their supposed to after O, which is the important thing.


----------



## jalilma

Said I wasn't going to test early... Tested early anyway... BFN... Kinda bummed out.. Still holding onto a slim chance that maybe the $store tests I got aren't sensitive enough ... And there's a chance.. But I'm just a touch sad this morning.


----------



## cupcake.

jalilma said:


> Said I wasn't going to test early... Tested early anyway... BFN... Kinda bummed out.. Still holding onto a slim chance that maybe the $store tests I got aren't sensitive enough ... And there's a chance.. But I'm just a touch sad this morning.

:hugs::hugs:
I'm sorry, those damn BFNs are never fun to see.
FX it was just too early and you'll get your BFP in a couple days :dust:


----------



## cscbeth8421

Happy Monday ladies!

Todmommy- im so sorry af came. Witch! Sounds like your MIL is a wise woman! That is awesome you have such a great, open, relationship with her!

COmet- FINGERS CROSSED!

Jalilma- you're not out yet! 

Cupcake- How are you feeling about this cycle? Awesome solid CH's! Your chart looks awesome! 

AFM, still feeling good. Bloat here and there, slightly sensitive/sore nipples, super tired at night but that is about it. With my son i was eating pickles and anything pickled from the moment i found out i was pregnant. This time around, i want all sweet and savory. (bacon, cupcakes, bacon cheeseburger...mmmmmm) Not that im eating all this stuff, but it's just different. Still super nervous about the ultrasound next week. So worried there wont be a heartbeat. Fingers crossed. My ultrasound is Friday oct 30th mid morning. My parents are coming to visit that day. I havent told them i am pregnant, so i am really hoping that i will have some good news when they are here. But im also nervous that if there is no heartbeat, then i will be in a terribly sad mood for their visit. But i guess they are my parents, they will give me the support i need should i be down in the dumps. Took another test this morning with 3rd morning urine, the test line was blaring before the control line was even wet! so that was nice!


----------



## cupcake.

cscbeth8421 said:


> Happy Monday ladies!
> 
> Todmommy- im so sorry af came. Witch! Sounds like your MIL is a wise woman! That is awesome you have such a great, open, relationship with her!
> 
> COmet- FINGERS CROSSED!
> 
> Jalilma- you're not out yet!
> 
> Cupcake- How are you feeling about this cycle? Awesome solid CH's! Your chart looks awesome!
> 
> AFM, still feeling good. Bloat here and there, slightly sensitive/sore nipples, super tired at night but that is about it. With my son i was eating pickles and anything pickled from the moment i found out i was pregnant. This time around, i want all sweet and savory. (bacon, cupcakes, bacon cheeseburger...mmmmmm) Not that im eating all this stuff, but it's just different. Still super nervous about the ultrasound next week. So worried there wont be a heartbeat. Fingers crossed. My ultrasound is Friday oct 30th mid morning. My parents are coming to visit that day. I havent told them i am pregnant, so i am really hoping that i will have some good news when they are here. But im also nervous that if there is no heartbeat, then i will be in a terribly sad mood for their visit. But i guess they are my parents, they will give me the support i need should i be down in the dumps. Took another test this morning with 3rd morning urine, the test line was blaring before the control line was even wet! so that was nice!

I'm keeping my fingers crossed everything will be alright at your appointment :hugs: But i'm sure it will be :dust:

I'm still feeling quite positive about this cycle. I mean, I did say in the beginning of it that this is going to be my lucky cycle and I'm still just assuming it will be haha
But from ovulating early, to that blaring positive OPK i had and our perfect BD timing, I feel like this cycle was just so much in our favor. I'm a tiny bit worried about my temps being quite low for post Ovulation, but maybe they'll just rise slowly. 
All in all, this cycle just felt different and I really really hope it'll result in a BFP. I would definitely be crushed if it won't, but for now I'm feeling very hopeful and positive about it. :happydance:


----------



## BostonLover89

*Beth* Sending baby thoughts your way! FX you hear a strong beautiful little heartbeat next week! 

*cupcake* I love reading your posts because you are so positive! I really need to take some of that koolaid lol. It also makes me feel that I should be more positive about this cycle too since I had my first super positive opk and we did time things pretty well. Its just these darn AF cramps that are making me a negative nancy! 


Still having those cramps, but I finally slept somewhat decent on my vacation so I added in this mornings temp. If my cycle is going to be similar to previous ones I should be getting AF tomorrow or wednesday. Even though FF doesnt predict it until next week, I always get these cramps 5 or 6 days before my period and I start getting creamy CM.


----------



## cupcake.

BostonLover89 said:


> *Beth* Sending baby thoughts your way! FX you hear a strong beautiful little heartbeat next week!
> 
> *cupcake* I love reading your posts because you are so positive! I really need to take some of that koolaid lol. It also makes me feel that I should be more positive about this cycle too since I had my first super positive opk and we did time things pretty well. Its just these darn AF cramps that are making me a negative nancy!
> 
> 
> Still having those cramps, but I finally slept somewhat decent on my vacation so I added in this mornings temp. If my cycle is going to be similar to previous ones I should be getting AF tomorrow or wednesday. Even though FF doesnt predict it until next week, I always get these cramps 5 or 6 days before my period and I start getting creamy CM.

I know how it feels hun, definitely :hugs: I've been having pity parties with myself as well, so you're so not alone. TTC can be such an emotional roller coaster and i don't think anyone is immune to feeling like crap and fearing to never ever get pregnant. I'll definitely need all of you to cheer me back up if this cycle ends in AF haha :flower:

But you're definitely not out. You definitely had great timing and you're not out until the witch shows up! The frustrating thing about TTC is that early pregnancy often feels pretty much exactly the same as pre-AF, so you never know, the cramping might not necessarily be a bad sign :) I'm definitely having my fingers crossed. :dust:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladys how you all hope your all well as for me got lots of :sex: in fx this time xx


----------



## cupcake.

Caz, wahoo! Fx for you :) 

This morning when i was taking my temp i stupidly still half asleep grinned at the temp because i was so pleased that it was quite a bit higher haha now that worry is lifted as well and i can just enjoy prague without worrying about temps :) 
We're on our way right now, hopefully we won't be stuck in traffic, it's an almost 6hour drive anyway.. but i'm super excited :happydance:


----------



## BostonLover89

*cupcake* Awesome, have so much fun on your vacation!!!


----------



## jalilma

After yesterday's negative test.... I believe I have a very light positive this am (actually 2 cause I didn't trust the first one)... Now all af has to do is stay away!


----------



## Blackrain90

Picturessss!


----------



## BostonLover89

Welp, AF didn't show up this morning.... So I am 9dpo! One whole day past last cycles LP length! That's definitely a plus side! I'm still feeling pretty crampy and bloated so I assume AF will show up soon but at least I know the soy and b6 made a bit of a difference. 

FF says that my period isn't due until Sunday but since I've been cramping for a while already I know she will come early. How gracious of FF to give me such a long predicted LP hahaha.


----------



## jalilma

No hold... Just had to double check my two faint positives from this am! *holy cow I'm growing a baby!*
 



Attached Files:







1445379447105.jpg
File size: 9.2 KB
Views: 21


----------



## BostonLover89

*jalilma* oh how exciting! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!!!!!


----------



## BostonLover89

jalilma said:


> No hold... Just had to double check my two faint positives from this am! *holy cow I'm growing a baby!*

Are you having any symptoms?!


----------



## jalilma

Sore breasts.. Bloating , some cramping (lightening crotch) hahaha.. Very slight fatigue ... And im super hungry pretty much all the time


----------



## krissie328

Congrats jalilma.


----------



## Blackrain90

Yay Jalilma that is so exciting!! Lightening crotch is a blast hey haha!

Boston hopefully she stays away, but yay for those things lengthening your cycle!


----------



## MsRipple

Yay Jalima!!!


----------



## Angel5000

I need to vent. Feel free to ignore. 

I'm having a horrible few days. In the last 2 weeks since the incident with my dad I've been under a lot of emotional duress. It's been really horrible. I work with kids so I hav to "keep it together" but I have not had a lot of patience and my 6th period kids aren't well behaved. I said something I shouldn't have to one of the kids. He was smarting off and misbehaving, I asked him several times to stop doing what hew as doing, he refused, I finally asked him to change seats and he flat out said no (twice). I was angry, frustrated, and I told him to "pick up your sh*t and move seats". Parent called the school and complained. And my principal decided to write me up with an official letter of reprimand in my teacher file. 

This is my first time this has happened EVER. I have never had a complaint, never spoken like this to a kid before. According to my union rep, she said that if there is no other complaint itw ill be removed and shredded at the end of the year but because this is my first year at THIS school, they can fire/release me at the end of the year no questions asked. I asked why I didn't get any kind of a warning and was told that this is the 3rd instance where a teacher has received a complaint for speaking inappropriately and so that's why I'm being written up. It's the first complaint against ME but because I'm the 3rd one (even though I'm told my instance is the absolute LEAST offensive and minor) I am getting an official write up. 

The principal even told me that she knows that this is probably related to my personal situation and she acted like she was trying to give me some leeway but I don't feel that way at all. 9 years of teaching and I've never been written up. With everything I'm going through outside of work (which my principal knows about) I can't believe I'm not getting any sort of leniency, or at least a warning first. 

A letter like this in file could keep me from ever getting a job as a teacher again. Of course it all depends on how the letter is worded, which I haven't seen yet (it will come later). 

All in all, I spent most of yesterday in tears. Hysterical tears, at that. 

I've made an appointment with a therapist to start to work through some of the PTSD type emotions I'm experiencing. I'm also going to make an appointment wiht a doctor to look into some possible very lowdose antidepressants. I'm really worried it will affect my TTC and affect the baby once I do conceive. But....I need something. :( 

I'm such a wreck. 

Sorry for the rant. :( 



*jalilma* CONGRATS!!! I can totally see that line!!! And any lady in here will tell you that means its definitely positive! :haha:


----------



## Blackrain90

Oh Angel I am so sorry you are going through that. Its terrible that you get written up for something like that when it's the first time ever, and yet do the parents question why it got to that point? Why their little shit was refusing to listen to their teacher? Ridiculous. I hope it gets pulled at year end and doesn't affect your placement next year.
A low dose of anti depressants shouldn't affect ttc, but being stressed will, so it is definitely a good thing to look into (bipolar anxious mess talking here haha) but hopefully you are able to get some help and get back to your old self.


----------



## Angel5000

Blackrain90 said:


> Oh Angel I am so sorry you are going through that. Its terrible that you get written up for something like that when it's the first time ever, and yet do the parents question why it got to that point? Why their little shit was refusing to listen to their teacher? Ridiculous. I hope it gets pulled at year end and doesn't affect your placement next year.
> A low dose of anti depressants shouldn't affect ttc, but being stressed will, so it is definitely a good thing to look into (bipolar anxious mess talking here haha) but hopefully you are able to get some help and get back to your old self.

I should also clarify I work with high school kids, so this was a 17 year old that was smarting off. It wasn't like I cursed at a little kid either. If this was elementary I could see how I would immediately get in trouble. But high schoolers.... hell, the kid I said it to curses ALL THE TIME. He uses some really foul language. Sort of baffling really, that the kids can say whatever they want to us, but if a teacher says it the world is ending. 

Thanks for the support. And I'm glad to know that low dose shouldn't affect ttc. I figure as long as I tell the doctor that I'm TTC then they will try to make sure I'm on something that is safe. I do know the stress will affect it, so I'm wondering if I get on some meds and my stress level goes down if maybe that'll be just what I need. That would be nice. :)


----------



## cupcake.

Just peeking in while we're at the hotel for a bit. Prague is absolutely and breathtakingly beautiful by the way! :) 

Jalilma, huge congrats!! I'm so excited for you :hugs: :happydance:

Angel, i'm sorry you're having such a tough time.. i can't believe you got in trouble for that.. seriously, some young people are just the most rude people ever. The sad thing is, they wouldn't have turned out a brat with decent parents. Can't understand how parents just always assume their child is an angel that would never misbehave. Seriously if i had gone home and told my parents that i've been told by a teacher to take my shit and move seats their reaction would have been "well, your teacher must've had a reason to tell you that. Hope you at least did as you were told"... :hugs: :hugs: glad you're going to get help and i too think that stress like this is far worse for ttc than a low dose antidepressant :hugs: 

Afm, like i said, no temping but i am having tons of creamy CM. 6dpo today. Creamy CM is definitely not unusual for me post ovulation so it might not mean anything. I'm trying to look at it realistically but somehow i can't shake that irrational feeling deep inside that this might really be my lucky cycle. We'll see though :)


----------



## jalilma

Angel5000 said:


> Blackrain90 said:
> 
> 
> Oh Angel I am so sorry you are going through that. Its terrible that you get written up for something like that when it's the first time ever, and yet do the parents question why it got to that point? Why their little shit was refusing to listen to their teacher? Ridiculous. I hope it gets pulled at year end and doesn't affect your placement next year.
> A low dose of anti depressants shouldn't affect ttc, but being stressed will, so it is definitely a good thing to look into (bipolar anxious mess talking here haha) but hopefully you are able to get some help and get back to your old self.
> 
> I should also clarify I work with high school kids, so this was a 17 year old that was smarting off. It wasn't like I cursed at a little kid either. If this was elementary I could see how I would immediately get in trouble. But high schoolers.... hell, the kid I said it to curses ALL THE TIME. He uses some really foul language. Sort of baffling really, that the kids can say whatever they want to us, but if a teacher says it the world is ending.
> 
> Thanks for the support. And I'm glad to know that low dose shouldn't affect ttc. I figure as long as I tell the doctor that I'm TTC then they will try to make sure I'm on something that is safe. I do know the stress will affect it, so I'm wondering if I get on some meds and my stress level goes down if maybe that'll be just what I need. That would be nice. :)Click to expand...

Because it's NEVER EVER the child's fault... If my kids get yelled at in class I tell them they shouldn't have been acting up. Sorry you are having to deal with all that.


----------



## todmommy4568

Sorry I have been a little mia, seems like when AF shows up I just need a small break from the boards.

Cupcake - glad you are enjoying yourself! 

Boston - that's awesome that you are getting some results from the supplements! Hopefully she stays away!

Jalilma - congrats!!

Angel - I'm sorry :hugs: People are so quick to look at the teacher these days it is a little ridiculous. Hopefully it gets pulled from your file at the end of the year. And even though they could dismiss you at the end of the year I think that since your principal is sympathizing with you you should be okay. :hugs:


----------



## mrscletus

jalilma--- CONGRATS!!! That is definitely a BFP! That is amazing and it seems our little group is getting pregnant one month at a time... 

Angel- I am so sorry you are going thru this. My sister is a high school teacher as well and unfortunately has been in this same position. Its sad that the school will always take the side of the parent/student and not the teacher. The administrators should stand behind their employees and that never seems to happen. The kid is going to have a rude awakening when he goes to college and the professor can say whatever he wants and mommy and daddy wont be there to "call in and tattle"
Sorry, I get a little heated as you can see. It all goes back to society creating a bunch of "soft" adults that either 1 cant do anything for themselves or 2 feel like they are "entitled" to whatever they want and treating people poorly!

Ok, so end rant. That is a whole other discussion right there ^^ 

Back to baby stuff- I'm at 4dpo right now- not feeling anything really. My back was hurting the last couple days, but I think it was just because of all the house work I was doing and I might have strained it. My everything is crossed for us that this will be the month!!


----------



## BostonLover89

*Angel* how frustrating! I used to work at a high school...I've been cursed at by students, parents, and other teachers... But the second I told a mouthy student who was picking on another kid to "shut up" I had to make a formal apology that was even sent up to the district level. But of course the kid who was getting picked on, her mom sent me a nice gift saying thank you. 

*Todmommy* are you planning on doing anything different for this cycle? I'm always so interested in the different techniques or supplements that everyone takes lol 

AFM no AF yet. So if she doesn't come later today, I will have made it to 10dpo! That's been my longest so far so I would be happy with it but I would be thrilled to make it to 11Dpo. 

QUESTION- I slept monumentally bad last night but still took my temp, it was super low so I was thinking it was my pre AF temp drop. But I know I wasn't asleep for more than 2 hours because I remember looking at the clock. Would you guys record it or disregard it?


----------



## Angel5000

Thanks everyone for the support! I'm always hesitant to complain about my job because there are these people that think teachers shoud just bend over backwards for the kids and take all this abuse and just don't understand what we go through. After all, I have 150 students, that is a LOT of people to try to manage! 

*Boston* I would record it and see what tomorrow brings. At this point in your cycle, it won't affect your chart to record it, and will give you a record of what you did. If you go into the symptom section and select sleep deprivation, FF will automatically give you an open circle to indicate it was not a reliable temp. That's what I do. :)


AFM on the TTC side of my life, my temps are dropping a little so I am hoping that means O will be coming up soon. Today is CD14 and I have still been above my coverline from last cycle almost the entire time except 2 days where I dipped juts below and shot up again. These are some of my highest pre-O temps ever! Not counting July but in July it was HOT and we didn't have A/C so I was naturally getting warmer temps. Today and yesterday were both lower temps so I'm FX that it means I'm closing in on O. 

Of course my OPKs aren't getting any darker. In fact, they are getting LIGHTER! I previously O'd around CD16 (except last cycle where it was late by a week). Based on CM (creamy still, though CP is high and soft), and OPKs I do not think I'm going to O until at least early next week. 


*Question for you guys!* So, we aren't doing SMEP per se, but we've decided to try to make sure to have sex 3 times a week, every 3rd day or so. Every other is too much for us all month long, we cannot keep it up and are too exhausted by the time O day comes. So my question is this: can sperm still get through if CM is creamy? Is it a "waste" to do SMEP during times when I don't have fertile CM?

I'm not saying sex in itself is a waste, I love :sex: but is forcing myself to do it when I am not in my fertile week beneficial toward TTC?


----------



## Blackrain90

I would include it still since it is an open circle.


----------



## BostonLover89

*Angel*Maybe try using preeseed for the days that you don't have fertile cm. I hear lots of great things about it, we might try something similar next cycle: BD-ing every 3rd day then stepping it up once I get a positive opk. I'll probably use preeseed for the early days since my cm goes from non existent to ewcm or watery in less than a day lol


----------



## todmommy4568

Boston- I would include it as an open circle. I am not going to be doing anything differently. I take a prenatal and a baby aspirin and will keep doing that. I took supplements a couple cycles back but that was more to get my cycles back on track after iud removal and now they are normal again :)

Angel - I agree with the preseed tip for non fertile times. That sounds like a really good idea!


----------



## krissie328

Tod- do you take baby aspirin your entire cycle?

I used pressed when we conceived ds. First cycle we used it. I bought some conceive plus this time round but obviously haven't had any success.


----------



## Angel5000

Ooh Preseed is a great idea! I never thought about that. We haven't used it yet but it has amazing reviews on Amazon. Maybe I'll pick some up.


----------



## BostonLover89

I am not looking forward to going to sleep because I have a feeling AF will show up tomorrow. I'm cramping so bad it's almost unbearable, I've been in bed all day. 

I'm staying with my parents so I'm a little worried about my reaction when she does arrive...usually, it's not great (lots of crying). My parents are very empathetic and if they see me crying or sense it they will probably start too. DH is probably somewhat grateful he doesn't have to see another meltdown.


----------



## Angel5000

BostonLover89 said:


> I am not looking forward to going to sleep because I have a feeling AF will show up tomorrow. I'm cramping so bad it's almost unbearable, I've been in bed all day.
> 
> I'm staying with my parents so I'm a little worried about my reaction when she does arrive...usually, it's not great (lots of crying). My parents are very empathetic and if they see me crying or sense it they will probably start too. DH is probably somewhat grateful he doesn't have to see another meltdown.

My sister and I have the same problem, we are both very empathetic and if one of us is upset / crying / etc then the other starts. 
:hugs: 
So sorry. Hope AF stays away! :(


----------



## todmommy4568

krissie328 said:


> Tod- do you take baby aspirin your entire cycle?
> 
> I used pressed when we conceived ds. First cycle we used it. I bought some conceive plus this time round but obviously haven't had any success.

I do take it my whole cycle but mine is a weird case. I have a clotting disorder which can lead to recurrent miscarriage and other complications while pregnant. Generally the OB's take on it is to take baby aspirin while TTC although some say to start once you get BFP and then if you make it to 6 weeks ish depending on your doc and history then start heparin or lovenox injections. My personal doc is on board with the baby aspirin and if I make it far enough along to make my first appointment then he will bring a hematologist on board.


----------



## mrscletus

So today I woke up with crazy cramping... Like super uncomfortable all morning.


----------



## Hope16

I'm 2 dpiui and I am extremely sore! It actually makes me have to walk a little slower. My left side feels like I'm carrying rocks in there. This is going to be a long TWW for sure :(


----------



## Angel5000

Today is the last day of parent-student conferences. TBH, 4 days is really too many. I've had very few parents respond to the invites for conferences and I"ve had maybe 7 conferences the last two days (still more than I had in past schools though). Tonight is "Arena Conferences" so all the teachers will be put in the gym and parents can just show up and go see whoever they need to see. This is nice because it's in teh evening and admin will try to keep parents moving so they don't try to talk to us for 30-40 minutes but it's often a very very busy night for the math department (everyone wants to talk about math). And a late night. We won't get to leave until almost 8pm :( Blah. 

On the bright side, tomorrow is a half day with no conferences, and I get to leave at 12:30 tomorrow in exchange for the extra hours tonight. :)



Hope16 said:


> I'm 2 dpiui and I am extremely sore! It actually makes me have to walk a little slower. My left side feels like I'm carrying rocks in there. This is going to be a long TWW for sure :(

:hugs: That sounds awful. I am not very familiar with IUI, is the process very painful? (I mean, obviously you are uncomfortable so it can't have been very pleasant, but I don't know anything about it really).


----------



## krissie328

Angel- I am sorry about the write up. :hugs: I use to teach elementary special education and I once cursed at a kid. He had been picking on this girl for weeks and finally I had enough. I felt so awful and immediately reported it to my administrator (who was very supportive). Thankfully the parent was understanding and we actually ended up having a meeting about her son's recent behaviors. We really should be pinning responsibility on these kids. That kid knew what he was doing which makes it all the more frustrating!!! I really hope this doesn't impact your job next year. 

I must admit my new position doesn't require me to stay for parent teacher conferences and I don't miss them at all. :haha: And 4 days!! Yikes! We do ours for 2. 

Hope- that sounds very uncomfortable. I hope you feel better soon. 

Tod- Thanks!! I usually take it after o. I don't know if I need to but I did it with my DS and decided to continue this time. 

Afm, not much going on here. CD 6 and my 4th day of soy. My temps have been all over the place. I am hoping they settle down soon.


----------



## lvksa

Hi ladies...was MIA again. It's been a long week trying to prepare the girls for exams. I'll be spending the weekend on the couch with my laptop writing up finals.

I never had a chance to even check about the opks. Calendars predicting O as yesterday or the day before yesterday. Attempting to DTD everyday for a week and a half or so depending on temps.


----------



## BostonLover89

well, no AF this morning. I am about to go run errands with my mom and assuming I can sneak away from her while we are at the drug store I was thinking of picking up some FRERs. Of course, I have about a years supply at home but I am still away. I thought I would be home by now but some stuff came up. 

I wouldn't use them until tomorrow morning with FMU, it will be 12dpo/cd29... assuming AF doesn't come before I get a chance to pee. It will honestly be my first time actually testing since I have never made it to 12dpo since being of BC so I am really nervous about it. 

I know the soy and b6 are supposed to lengthen my LP but I will still naturally get my period right? (if there isn't a bean in there). I am still taking the b6 and b complex along with my prenatal.


----------



## krissie328

Oooh exciting Boston!! I would definitely test. I would assume you should still get your period if you aren't pregnant. I know a couple gals on a different thread that used the b6 extended their LP by 1-2 days.


----------



## Angel5000

I'm still getting creamy cm. My cervix is high, soft, and the OPKs are VERY negative (almost squinters). I'm a little frustrated. FF and Kindara are predicting O around Monday so I should stop worrying but I just want to get some sort of a line, dammit! lol!

*Krissie*I have so much respect for the people who do elementary and even more respect for people who do SpEd! That's so hard! I'm glad that the parents were so understanding! What do you do now?

*lvksa* Good luck!! 

*Boston* When I use b6 my LP lengthened by 2 days but you should still naturally get your period if you aren't pregnant. I haven't done the soy thing before though, but I can't imagine it would stop you from getting your period. One thing I learned about having a short LP is that the boxes that say can be used "5 days before missed period" is assuming you have a 14 day LP and so at 12DPO you are considered "2 days before missed period" even if you are late for your own cycle. HOWEVER at 12DPO I would think you would show up on a test if you are pregnant. I hope you were able to get some tests!


----------



## krissie328

Angel- I am now a school psychologist. So still in the realm of special education but not teaching.


----------



## todmommy4568

Hope - I am sorry you aren't feeling well :hugs: I hope you start feeling better!

Angel - Yay for a half day! :dance:

Ivksa - BD'ing for a week and a half! Wow! :haha: GL!!

Boston - Can't wait to see your test!!

AFM nothing going on with TTC, AF is done...just some very light spotting today only when wiping. Personally feeling a little defeated and I know it is just completely silly. Asher was evaluated by a pediatric therapy center, I sort of consented so they would tell me he was awesome! (Proud mommy here) So the speech therapist was concerned that he still has a lisp with his S because they like to see that gone by 3 1/2. OT/PT would like to further evaluate because he has trouble drawing a square, he has trouble writing his name, and when he can't do something he gets frustrated and doesn't want to do it anymore. They did say they got a laugh out of him, they did their eval before breakfast and I guess when Ash couldn't write his name he slouched back in his chair and goes "oh man, my body is just soooo tired! I haven't had breakfast yet!" :haha:


----------



## BostonLover89

Definitely had to be sneaky but I got some tests. I'm trying not to think about it too much... Now that I've actually gotten the tests and plan to use them I'm worried AF will ruin my POAS satisfaction lol. Until the mourning ladies!!:sleep:


----------



## lvksa

Todmommy4568
Missing a word in there..."everyday" -_- haha


----------



## todmommy4568

Ivksa:haha: that's what I meant. Every day is super impressive!


----------



## Angel5000

*todmommy* :hugs: Don't let it get you down! The lisp isn't a big deal, but it's actually a good thing to identify and work on early. I had a speech impediment (pronounced my "r" sounds incorrectly) and no one did anything about 4th grade, and then I started speech therapy for a year to fix it. If I had been evaluated earlier I probably wouldn't have been made fun of quite so badly in school those early years so I am a big fan of early evaluation and intervention when it comes to stuff like that. Not that it makes you feel any better. :) Honestly though, at 3 1/2 I don't think trouble writing his name at 3 1/2 is a big deal. My niece just turned 5 and she couldn't write her name until she was 4 - 4 1/2. But in most areas she's way ahead of her peers. Some kids just develop at different ages. 

Does he go to a preschool? And do they work on those things?


*Ivksa* BDing every day for a week an a half is REALLY impressive. I couldn't do it. I'd be too sore after 3 days! :haha:


----------



## todmommy4568

Angel5000 said:


> *todmommy* :hugs: Don't let it get you down! The lisp isn't a big deal, but it's actually a good thing to identify and work on early. I had a speech impediment (pronounced my "r" sounds incorrectly) and no one did anything about 4th grade, and then I started speech therapy for a year to fix it. If I had been evaluated earlier I probably wouldn't have been made fun of quite so badly in school those early years so I am a big fan of early evaluation and intervention when it comes to stuff like that. Not that it makes you feel any better. :) Honestly though, at 3 1/2 I don't think trouble writing his name at 3 1/2 is a big deal. My niece just turned 5 and she couldn't write her name until she was 4 - 4 1/2. But in most areas she's way ahead of her peers. Some kids just develop at different ages.
> 
> Does he go to a preschool? And do they work on those things?
> 
> 
> *Ivksa* BDing every day for a week an a half is REALLY impressive. I couldn't do it. I'd be too sore after 3 days! :haha:

Yep, he turned 4 in July and started preschool in August. He goes to the ymca and they are really good about their curriculum. When we got home I drew his name in dotted lines and asked him to trace it (which is what they did) and he did just fine :shrug: I guess a little therapy can't hurt anything though. You make a really good point, doing it now is better than doing it when he is getting made fun of or really struggling.


----------



## todmommy4568

Comet - how are things going for you? I didn't realize how long you had been trying! So absent minded the last couple weeks :dohh:

Boston - I'm waiting......:coffee: lol


----------



## BostonLover89

OMG! This is not what I was expecting sorry it took so long I was freaking out a bit! :happydance:


----------



## todmommy4568

That line is amazing Boston!!!!! :dance:


----------



## krissie328

BostonLover89 said:


> OMG! This is not what I was expecting sorry it took so long I was freaking out a bit! :happydance:
> 
> View attachment 905603

Wow!! What a fantastically dark line!! Congrats hun. :happydance:


----------



## BostonLover89

This picture was taken after the 5 minutes, but the line showed up immediately. I really needed to pee and didn't think at all that anything would come out of testing today so I didn't have enough to use the other tests. 

What are the chances of a false positive for this? It's so dark that I'm almost thinking its too good to be true. 

I am kicking myself for not bring my stash of HPTs with me on vacation since I had a few digis. 

Oh my goodness you guys, is this it?!!!!!


----------



## krissie328

I am pretty sure you are pregnant. I have never ever seen a false positive that dark!!


----------



## BostonLover89

krissie328 said:


> I am pretty sure you are pregnant. I have never ever seen a false positive that dark!!

Right!!! Ahhhhhh! I'm planning on confirming with digis later, as soon as I refill my POAS engine.


----------



## cupcake.

BostonLover89 said:


> OMG! This is not what I was expecting sorry it took so long I was freaking out a bit! :happydance:
> 
> View attachment 905603

OMG WHAT A LINE!! Huge congrats! :happydance: :hugs: 

Let's hope i'll follow in the next couple days haha 9dpo tomorrow, i wasn't going to test but i'm not sure i'll be able to withhold with all the good luck that's been going on in here!


----------



## mrscletus

Boston!!! That's amazing!! No way that is is a false positive. That line is brilliant! 

I know we only bd once and before O.. But I'm still holding out that this may be my cycle. 

Fingers crossed for cupcake!


----------



## Hope16

Wow! Congrats Boston! That is a true positive right there!


----------



## BostonLover89

cupcake. said:


> BostonLover89 said:
> 
> 
> OMG! This is not what I was expecting sorry it took so long I was freaking out a bit! :happydance:
> 
> View attachment 905603
> 
> 
> OMG WHAT A LINE!! Huge congrats! :happydance: :hugs:
> 
> Let's hope i'll follow in the next couple days haha 9dpo tomorrow, i wasn't going to test but i'm not sure i'll be able to withhold with all the good luck that's been going on in here!Click to expand...

Yes! I was not sure about testing until I took my temp this morning and it wasn't lower.

Lesson: temping doesn't work for everyone! Mine were all over the place! FX for you.


----------



## Blackrain90

Yay Boston! That is a gorgous line, I don't think it's really possible to have a false positive (or they are RARE and most often evaps) but Jesus that's gotta be a real positive!!


----------



## BostonLover89

Blackrain90 said:


> Yay Boston! That is a gorgous line, I don't think it's really possible to have a false positive (or they are RARE and most often evaps) but Jesus that's gotta be a real positive!!

hahaha yes I think so too! Followed up with a digi and another FRER. Both positive!! The darkness of the line just threw me off!


----------



## Angel5000

I'm at CD 16 and while I should O soon (FF and Kindara predict O by Monday), I don't think I'm going to O "on time" This month. I'm still having lots of creamy CM, and I haven't started to get anything that looks like EW yet. Still have lots of Wondfo OPKs so I'm not worried about that but I'm barely getting a line atm so I'm really nervous I won't O for another week or more. Stupid temps keep jumping around. I'm still running really pretty high for me. I can't believe its CD16 and I still haven't dropped into the 96s yet! 

I did go sign up at the gym that is across the street from my job today. I won't workout at home, once I walk through the door to the house I'm done, but I'm hoping that I can make myself walk across the street, work out, and then go home. FX I make it! I might as well be healthy while I'm TTC. Plus, I'm hoping it'l help with stress relief. 

*todmommy* my niece did the same thing when they were testing hre for possibly going into early Kinder. She kept saying she couldn't do something or had trouble doing it, and then she got home and we had her do a lot of the things they asked her to do and she did them no problem! sometimes I think kids just do what they want to do. :haha: 

*Boston* OMG That line is AMAZING!!!!!!!!! There's no way that's a false positive. OMG that is GORGEOUS. I keep looking at how beautiful it is!! 

..... if you had told me a year ago I would be talking about how a line on a pee stick is considered "beautiful" (like art work, really) I would have called you crazy. ;) hehe.


----------



## krissie328

Angel5000 said:


> .... if you had told me a year ago I would be talking about how a line on a pee stick is considered "beautiful" (like art work, really) I would have called you crazy. ;) hehe.

:haha: right!!


----------



## MsRipple

Congrats Boston! Maybe it's twins! :baby::baby:


----------



## cupcake.

Good morning :) 

9dpo for me. Although i'm back home i didn't manage to temp, because my lovely dear OH decided it was a good night for snoring like a mad bear haha i woke up pretty much every hour so temping would've been pointless.

And although i was kind of thinking i would, i also didn't test today haha maybe if i manage to temp tomorrow morning and my temperature is quite high i'll test. 10dpo then, i should probably be able to get a positive if i really am pregnant. 

I wish i could just go to bed again and fall asleep until tomorrow morning hahaha


----------



## BostonLover89

MsRipple said:


> Congrats Boston! Maybe it's twins! :baby::baby:

Wouldn't that be something! Took another FRER this morning...because why not lol still very positive. The test line was even a little darker than the control. :hugs: love all the happy wishes from all you BnB ladies!


----------



## Angel5000

My temps are annoying me. LoL I want them to drop, stay low for a couple days, and I want to O, damn it! :haha: OPKs are not getting any darker either. What an annoyance. 

So glad this thread has brought so much good luck to our group though!!!


----------



## cscbeth8421

Congrats boston!!!! Lovely!!!


----------



## lvksa

todmommy4568
I re-read what I wrote and thought it sounded like BDing straight for a week and a half straight, -_- hahaha. Well&#8230;seems tonight might be the night to break our streak. DH is so tired. We were fasting today, went out to have some dinner after the fasting was over and now he's exhausted. 

angel5000
I never thought that it would feel like a chore, but after day 4 both of us were kind of like okay, lets just do this. hahah. Day 6 and I dunno if its going to happen  

BostonLover89
CONGRATS!! <3 <3


I think I need to ask DH to give me this one night before I give him a break. I had some EWCM just now for the first time this cycle. 

Final exams tomorrow and Monday and then a week and a half of prep work for the next term :)


----------



## Angel5000

Today I got a hint of what might be the start of EWcm!! Mostly creamy with some EW consistency. Quite a bit of it though. Hoping it means EW is coming! Also, DH said that today's OPK looks definitely darker than the previous ones, even though it's still clearly negative. I'll take any bit darker at this point! :) 

Thinking tonight is time to start the BD train. Gonna try for every 3rd day until I get +OPK and then do the day of the +OPK until I get the confirmed CH. Hopefully that isn't too long now. :)



lvksa said:


> I think I need to ask DH to give me this one night before I give him a break. I had some EWCM just now for the first time this cycle.
> 
> Final exams tomorrow and Monday and then a week and a half of prep work for the next term :)

Yay for EW cm!! :happydance: Hopefully he can muster it up for one more night. :)


----------



## lvksa

Didn't happen last night, but my temp went way back down today after being up yesterday. I really wonder what my chart would look like if I was able to temp at a consistent time :( .

Will try again today with DH and hope for the best. Maybe this temp drop will lead to confirmed O on my charts :) .


----------



## cupcake.

Good morning ladies :)

I tested this morning, :bfn: :( Maybe it's still too early, but I feel like seeing it pushed me back to reality, that even though everything seemed perfect, this might still not be my lucky cycle :nope:

anyways, here's my BFN to feed everyone's POAS addiction haha

https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s117/Pink_schmetterlinq/10DPO_zpsruvbd8sl.jpg


----------



## Lawes1987

Hey ladies! Sorry about being MIA. I'm now CD15. Plenty of humping going on. Lots of stress though, I think TTC is the only thing getting me through ATM. I had EWCM yesterday so DTD yesterday and today. The Ovia app has me ovulating on Wednesday.


----------



## Lawes1987

Congrats Boston! Only just read back. That's a very positive positively! Lol. :happydance: 

How is your pregnancy progressing Black? :happydance:


----------



## MsRipple

It's still quite early so fingers crossed for you *cupcake*!

On cd 15- my guess is I either ovulated yesterday or will tomorrow. Got a smiley face on CB yesterday but open circle this am (though wondfo looked positive or very close still this am). The other times I have used opks I had a two day surge and ovulated 2 to 3 days after the first positive. Not sure if this changed this cycle. Will try to bd tonight if possible

I found any interesting article summarizing timing of lh surges if anyone is interested

https://uk.clearblue.com//sites/def...e_for_using_LH+1_as_marker_for_conception.pdf


----------



## Angel5000

So last night while BD I had a moment of thought flash through my head that was like "WTF if I get pregnant this cycle I could end up missing the first month of school and the school could choose not to renew my contact because who wants a teacher who can't be there the first month". This was mid-BD and just popped up unexpectedly. Almost had a panic attack. I need to get my stress under control though because yesterday was an over-the-top kind of stress day. Looking back now I"m like WTF was that doing going through my head mid-BD! :haha: 

Logically: The school CAN choose not to renew my contract with no reason because this is my first year at this school. However, if I were to announce I was pregnant and then they chose not to renew my contract there'd be a whole uproar about it being because I was pregnant and it would be very bad for the school. So I know it probably won't happen that way, just a moment of crazy in my head. :)

My cousin and I talked yesterday (we rarely talk) and found out she's trying too. She and I are same age, she's 1 month older (almost to the day) and she has one son (she got pregnant senior year of high school we're 30 now), but she is ready for a second kid. Part of me is thrilled that she's also trying and also been having some trouble, because I don't feel so alone. The other part is terrified that she'll get pregnant first and that'll be yet another person who "beat me to it". :/ 

Life as a TTC woman can be so complicated sometimes! 

*lvksa* Sorry you didn't get to BD last night, but FX that temp drop is a good thing leading to O! 

*cupcake* :( Sorry about the BFN. Q: what do you do to put pics in so that they are in the actual body of your message instead of being an attachment? Are you uploading as attachment or using a different method?

*Lawes* Welcome back. :) Sorry you're under a lot of stress. Me too. In fact, TTC is one of the things I'm looking forward to that's helping me keep my head above water right now with everything else, so I can sort of understand. :) :hugs: Hopefully the stress goes away. 

*Ripple* Thanks for the article! That looks interesting! Going to read it this afternoon! :)


----------



## cupcake.

Angel5000 said:


> *cupcake* :( Sorry about the BFN. Q: what do you do to put pics in so that they are in the actual body of your message instead of being an attachment? Are you uploading as attachment or using a different method

:hugs: 
I don't insert the picture as an attachment. When you upload a picture to get a URL for it ( you can use a site like tinypic.com for that) you can insert pictures using the codes like you would in the signature. So [ IMG ] URL of picture [ /IMG ] 

Without the spaces though :)


----------



## lvksa

Feeling very down tonight. Definitely thinking too much. DH is exhausted. I don't even have to heart to ask him for anything. No BD yesterday and now is 10:20 pm with little to know chance that he will be up for it tonight before bed. Obviously I don't know if/when I O'd (or if it has even happened yet at all) but I'm feeling a bit defeated...like something is telling me it's not going to happen. I don't know if it's because it feels like the last week was wasted effort of BDing everyday or if it's because I know next month it probably won't happen because of work travel. 

Oof, sorry girls, for such a negative post.


----------



## Angel5000

Thanks cupcake! Maybe I'll try that! 

lvksa - Honestly, based on your temps I don't think you've O'd yet. I think you might O today or i nthe next day or two. Those guys can live up to a few days, so hopefully you are still in the game. :hugs: Feel free to be negative, we all need to vent sometimes. :) Maybe tomorrow you can get some in and still have a chance?


----------



## mrscletus

Ivska- I am in the same boat this month. Didn't bd as much as I wanted. Only once... But my temps are still up so you aren't out yet. It's hard to not get down when you feel you aren't doing everything you can.. Hang in there :)


----------



## todmommy4568

cupcake - There is still time! :hugs:

Lawes & Ripple - yay for O coming up soon, how exciting! GL catching that egg!

Angel - I hear ya! :hugs: It's like you want to be so happy for people and part of you is happy that they are struggling and then for me that makes me feel bad that I think that way :haha: it is a never ending complicated circle!

Ivksa - don't count yourself out yet! The BD'ing was not wasted, I'm sure there are some strong swimmers up there waiting to get at that egg! :haha:

Cletus - your chart is looking really good!


----------



## mrscletus

Are hot flashes an early sign... I'm too lazy to google it!


----------



## todmommy4568

:haha: I stay hot after O up until I get AF so I'm not really sure but I would imagine being pregnant would be associated with temps staying up so *probably* lol


----------



## Angel5000

I've heard that hot flashes can be a sign of early pregnancy....


----------



## mrscletus

Trying hard to not test tomorrow. At 9dpo and only dtd once... Ugh.. Hopefully I wake up late and don't have time! Lol


----------



## Blackrain90

I definitely noticed I was really warm, but then I always run very warm post-O. Don't really notice it now though.

Not a whole lot to report, some minor morning (evening) sickness here and there, mostly random nausea. My sciatica has come back in full force on both sides though, which is awful. Can barely walk some days. Otherwise nothing big. 
Looks like I won't get an early US, first prenatal appt isn't until 9 weeks. But if I can just last a couple more weeks I should be able to hear bb on home doppler (heard at home 9+3 last time). 
Finally got brave enough to have sex!! (Sounds silly but I was terrified). Some bleeding after but we all survived haha.

Been popping in now and then to see how y'all are doing, hopefully you ladies preparing to O are able to get in some BD, and for those waiting for AF- hope she doesn't show!!


----------



## cupcake.

Glad you're doing well blackrain :hugs:

As for me.. 11dpo and another bfn this morning :( 
I know you're not out till the witch shows but honestly, what are the chances.. so i'm pretty sure i'm out. Really bummed :( i was so excited about this month, everything seemed to be so perfect. 
Oh well, i'll probably still test every morning until AF shows up, but i'm pretty sure she will show towards the end of the week


----------



## MsRipple

So confused about possible o days. Based on my temps could have been Saturday but I didn't get first positive opk til Saturday am (with a negative late Friday afternoon) and my surge is usually longer. Plus wondfo still positive (or close to on day 2 although clear blue was neg). Also I think my temp from Sunday (well from all weekend really) may not be enormously reliable because I was up a bit and took a bathroom trip prior (but I can't see that affecting that much). Thoughts?


----------



## Lawes1987

Angel5000 said:


> So last night while BD I had a moment of thought flash through my head that was like "WTF if I get pregnant this cycle I could end up missing the first month of school and the school could choose not to renew my contact because who wants a teacher who can't be there the first month". This was mid-BD and just popped up unexpectedly. Almost had a panic attack. I need to get my stress under control though because yesterday was an over-the-top kind of stress day. Looking back now I"m like WTF was that doing going through my head mid-BD! :haha:
> 
> Logically: The school CAN choose not to renew my contract with no reason because this is my first year at this school. However, if I were to announce I was pregnant and then they chose not to renew my contract there'd be a whole uproar about it being because I was pregnant and it would be very bad for the school. So I know it probably won't happen that way, just a moment of crazy in my head. :)
> 
> My cousin and I talked yesterday (we rarely talk) and found out she's trying too. She and I are same age, she's 1 month older (almost to the day) and she has one son (she got pregnant senior year of high school we're 30 now), but she is ready for a second kid. Part of me is thrilled that she's also trying and also been having some trouble, because I don't feel so alone. The other part is terrified that she'll get pregnant first and that'll be yet another person who "beat me to it". :/
> 
> Life as a TTC woman can be so complicated sometimes!
> 
> *lvksa* Sorry you didn't get to BD last night, but FX that temp drop is a good thing leading to O!
> 
> *cupcake* :( Sorry about the BFN. Q: what do you do to put pics in so that they are in the actual body of your message instead of being an attachment? Are you uploading as attachment or using a different method?
> 
> *Lawes* Welcome back. :) Sorry you're under a lot of stress. Me too. In fact, TTC is one of the things I'm looking forward to that's helping me keep my head above water right now with everything else, so I can sort of understand. :) :hugs: Hopefully the stress goes away.
> 
> *Ripple* Thanks for the article! That looks interesting! Going to read it this afternoon! :)

:cry: Thanks Todmommy and Angel

So today is the anniversary of our first lost baby. 3 years ago today. Me and OH had an argument last night over others causing issues as usual and he lost his temper and he smashed a hole in the wall. I'm already off work with stress cause everything is getting on top of me. We have been together over 4 years, married over 18 months and it worries me that I have this much stress to deal with before I'm even pregnant. I think TTC is the only thing holding me together ATM and now I don't wanna go near him. Today I could just crawl into the corner of the sofa and tell the whole world to shove it. :cry:


----------



## todmommy4568

Ripple - your temp is still going up, it looks like you O'd for sure probably just a shorter surge. Based on temps I want to say Thursday but based on OPKs and cm I want to say Saturday :shrug: sorry not much help

Lawes - :hugs: if you need a day to sit on the sofa and tell ppl to shove it I would definitely take it


----------



## mrscletus

I some how managed to NOT test this morning... I wanted to so badly... as I was peeing I kept thinking, I can stop and go get a cup, there is still enough left in me... but I didn't. Hoping I can have the same will power tomorrow and Wednesday and wait til Thursday to test, depending on what my temp does.


----------



## MsRipple

:hugs: lawes

Kicking myself for not bding Friday. Was trying to save dh's energy as I had not gotten a positive opk. Grrrr. I think probably I ovulated Saturday. Wishing it were on Sunday. I feel like my temps the last 3 days are not super reliable though so it really could be any day

I don't normally adjust bbt but I just did in this case as both sat and sun temps were taken an hour or so late. I dunno...


----------



## Angel5000

Ripple - based on your temps I really want to say Thursday (like Todmommy) but based on OPK + Temps I would say Saturday. Sorry, I'm not a lot of help here either. :/

Lawes - So sorry things are hard right now. Sounds like you need a break from life. :hugs:


----------



## cupcake.

Good morning :) i agree, it's pretty hard to pinpoint ovulation based on your chart, i agree with angel and todmommy though.

Afm, temp dropped a bit.. so i didn't even bother to test. I'm pretty sure i'm out for this month.. trying to accept that this otherwise perfect month was unsuccessfull.. sorry, i guess i'm just having my monthly pity party over here


----------



## lvksa

@angel5000
don't think much has changed on my chart. Temp has gone back to the same level as my early cycle temps today and yesterday, but I guess we'll see. BD last night, but too late if anything has already happened.

@mscletus
<3 <3 Thanks so much for the kind words. I can't really say how much I appreciate how it helps just to chat here with you girls,

@todmommy4568
Honestly, everytime I see a post from you I can't help but smile. That profile pic, hahaha. I hope you're right about the BDing >_<

@Blackrain90
Keep checking in here and there. It's awesome to hear how you're doing!

@cupcake.
fingers crossed for you, my dear. I'm not one to talk this month, but let's try together to not let ourselves get too down.


----------



## cscbeth8421

Hey ladies! Im still stalking you daily! Some of your charts look amazing! Keeping my fingers crossed for you all! 

Ultrasound on Friday. 7 weeks today. Still can't settle in till i see a heartbeat.


----------



## Angel5000

Black and Beth - so glad you guys are doing well!! Keep checking in, we like to hear from you :) fx you have a beautiful heart beat at that US Beth!! 


AFM - I thought maybe my OPKs were starting to darken but In the picture it doesn't look like it. CM is hella confusing. Mid morning yesterday and day before I got some that was creamy but EW consistency. But in the afternoon/evening it was purely creamy again. So weird. Hoping it's just a transitional stage on its way to EW. 

At least my temps are a little lower. Maybe O will come soon. I'm definitely thinking weaning off vitex made me go back to my "regular" late O, long cycle right away. But this is the time to try when I'm supposed to be npnt. ;)


----------



## krissie328

Morning ladies- so glad to hear things are going well black and Beth. Looking forward to your ultrasound!!

Angel, I don't find I get progression on OPKs mine vary a lot and then bam! a positive. 

:hugs: sorry to the ladies feeling down. 

Afm, I have been having some slight cramping and really sore bbs so I am hoping I am trying to o. My temps went from crazy up and down during my period to flat now. So I am hoping that means things are leveling out and I ovulate.


----------



## todmommy4568

Cupcake don't lose faith yet! I know it's hard but it isn't over yet!

Beth I am so glad you are doing well! I'm sure the US will be great!

Angel late O is a pain but just think more time for that egg to mature!

Found a funny video to lift some spirits haha hopefully the link works https://www.facebook.com/jerseydemic/videos/10153870556805681/

I am just waiting for some O signs to show up. Mainly waiting to get sick lol never fails! 10 or 11 days left, feels like it is taking forever! Right now I am just trying to kick DH's butt in the workweek hustle fitbit challenge holy crap he walks a lot!!


----------



## Blackrain90

Beth, I though you were a week or two after me, I didn't we were so close! (I'm 7+1 today)


----------



## cscbeth8421

Blackrain90 said:


> Beth, I though you were a week or two after me, I didn't we were so close! (I'm 7+1 today)

Im 7 weeks today!


----------



## cscbeth8421

cscbeth8421 said:


> Blackrain90 said:
> 
> 
> Beth, I though you were a week or two after me, I didn't we were so close! (I'm 7+1 today)
> 
> Im 7 weeks today!Click to expand...

Right, i mentioned that above....:dohh:


----------



## MsRipple

Awesome Beth and black - so happy all is well!!!! :)


----------



## Blackrain90

Lol Beth I totally get the baby brain.


----------



## lvksa

@cscbeth8421
Shame on me for not mentioning you! :) Happy to see your posts here. Keep checking in with us. I'm looking forward to updates from both you and Blackrain90.

I have three temps from this cycle that are weird. I took them, saw the number and said huhhh, so I took it again to check. I'm not sure which temp to keep. My FF chart has all of the second temps (taken literally 1 min after the first) and my ovagraph has the first temps. Ovagraph is actually giving me crosshairs with an O day of CD15.
Any thoughts?
CD15 - 96.26--96.93
CD18 - 96.86--97.40
CD23 - 97.39--97.54


----------



## cupcake.

Ivksa, that is interesting.. i've had that before taking temp and thinking that can't be right. And then i took it again and if it's somerhing significantly different i usually take the second temp. 
But, based on your CM i don't think you O'd CD15, i would think maybe CD20? Hard to say, sorry i'm not much help :hugs:

Afm, my temp was back up this morning, so maybe there's hope left? 
Don't know how, but i resisted the urge to test haha but if temps stay up tomorrow, i'll definitely test again, i'll be 14dpo then. If AF is making her way temps should totally start dropping then


----------



## Angel5000

*lvksa* In cases like that, I typically take the second temp. Based on your temps and CM, CD15 doesn't sound right to me. I'm thinking more like CD20 (like cupcake said). I'm wondering if you discard CD19s temp on FF, will that change your info? I ask because in the book Taking Charge of Your Fertility, she mentions that you can determine your coverline if your temp rises and stays higher than the previous 6 temps. FF tries to create a coverline over all the pre-O temps if possible, but looking at your temps if we disregarded that oen very high spike (which has an open circle which is why I consider the disregard) then the last 3 days are above the previous 6. Just a thought. 

*cupcake* Keeping FX!!


AFM: So frustrated. Temp is up again this morning. Been hoping that since the last few days 
the temps were getting low that I'd be getting close to O but temp shot up again today. :/ I typically drop into the 96s for O and I haven't even dropped below 97.1 this cycle yet. Actually.....I've only just dropped below last cycle's cover line the last few days (and now it's up again). I've had oddly high temps this cycle. 

At least now that I'm off Vitex, and my body is acting crazy (again), maybe I'll be able to tell my doctor in a couple months to run some tests. I don't want there to be anything wrong, but I'm suspecting my hormones aren't exactly where they are supposed to be.


----------



## todmommy4568

Ivksa- no advice really, I always cheat lol if I think one seems wonky I take it again and then keep the one I like best :haha: 

Cupcake- test!

Angel- that would frustrate me too! I think it is a good idea to stay off the vitex though so your doc can see if anything is going on.

AFM- I think I am kind of in a slump. I haven't peed on anything for 11 days lol that is an accomplishment for me for sure but it is weird, even weirder that I don't even want to like if I didn't use any opks this month I don't think it would bother me. I'm not sure if it is that I am a little fed up or just that the pressure is gone now that we eliminated the deadline :shrug: just feeling off this month I am so stressed out right now between the professor from hell and my ex husband holding my future in his hands (I want to do my internship in my hometown which is only an hour away but happens to cross state lines so I need his permission to move :dohh: ) *rant over* haha


----------



## lvksa

@cupcake
That&#8217;s why I temped again when I saw that it seemed a bit strange. Thanks for your input. <3 <3 

@angel5000
I discarded that higher temp, but nothing changed on FF.

@todmommy4568
hahaha! that's why I wrote down both of the temps. I thought I might have to play with the charts later. That's what I've been doing the past hour. I like your way .


On ovagraph if I put the higher second temp from CD15, it shifts and give me a possible O day of CD18. 
If I put the higher second temp from CD18 it gives me a possible O day of CD17.
If I remove the temp spike from CD19 there are no crosshairs.

I know that no one can tell me when I O'd. Just looking for any opinions :). 
I guess the worst case scenario I can just hope that it happened sometime during the days where I had fertile cm. CD 16-20 (possibly 22).


----------



## jalilma

Looks so good cupcake!


----------



## MsRipple

*Todsmommy* maybe this will be a good mental break (no poas). Do what you need to relax! 

Looking good *cupcake* fingers crossed!

_IvskA_ I wonder why your temps are so different? Maybe you need a new thermometer ?

I was 3 dpo with solid crosshairs yesterday but my temp caused ff to move my o date forward by a day. So 3 dpo once again. It's like ttc groundhogs day !


----------



## mrscletus

Well ladies-- I am fairly certain that AF should be starting any minute. Temp went down again today and I'm feeling very crampy. Bummer that this wasn't my month. I am still hopeful that it will happen eventually. Just feeling a bit bummed today.


----------



## Lawes1987

I think I ovulated today, I've had a few days of EWCF and today I had watery CF and pain on my right side. We DTD on Saturday, Sunday, Tuesday and today (Wednesday). I'll give him tomorrow off and probably DTD again on Friday. So we are doing our bit!

Glad to see you Black and Beth! X


----------



## BostonLover89

Hi guys! Just wanted to let you know that I'm still thinking about you all and sending lots of baby dust your way!


----------



## Angel5000

*Todmommy* yeah, that's what I'm thinking. I'm going to stay off the Vitex for a few months so that if things don't work out the doctor can see what is actually happening and nothing is masked by the vitex. 

11 days without POAS?! You?! :wacko: :haha:

I feel somewhat similar, now that we don't have a deadline I sort of feel like "meh". I'm really not super stressed about everything, though I am a little annoyed with my body not Oing - but that's mostly because I was hopin things would regulate themselves. 

As for your ex husband, that really sucks that an hour away crosses state lines and requires his permission for the move. My BIL and his ex wife has something similar, but theirs allows them to cross state lines as long as it stays within a certain number of hours drive.


*lvksa* That's so odd that each of those various temps changes your CH so much AND removing that spike removes CH! So odd! I don't know what to tell you! :(


----------



## cupcake.

Well i tested again this morning, 14dpo, and BFN :( so this, again, was not our cycle.

I'm feeling super defeated to be honest. I don't know why we can't seem to get pregnant. I'm expecting AF on saturday, last ovulatory cycle i had a 15 day luteal phase as well so probably tomorrows temp will shoot down and saturday the witch will arrive..

I know we're young and we have time but back in summer i fully expected to be pregnant already and it just irritates and depresses me so much that it hasn't happened yet. I'd love to at least see a BFP in 2015 but right now it feels like it'll never happen or at least not in the near future..

So sorry for being so down. It's just getting a BFN when we had such a great cycle with great timing and everything just sucks so much :(


----------



## todmommy4568

Angel- hours definitely seem like a better idea! I find it silly that I could move 8 hours away in this state but not one hour into another. I hope you O soon, that's crazy its taking so long! I am used to you O'ing early.

Cupcake- :hugs: it'll happen...not as fast as we all want it but eventually it will happen

Afm it looks like O will be right on time. I noticed this morning that I am developing a little cough which seems to be my thing :wacko: get sick a week before O and then get better during AF. I wonder if I wasn't ovulating with my paraguard because I wasn't getting sick monthly with it in. I decided to be proactive with this stress and anxiety too so I am hoping that will help. I deal with my anxiety by being a control freak and with the ex holding control of something it has sent my anxiety on a whirl wind so I have a doc appt next week...anti anxieties here I come! I will mention TTC while I am there too and see what she has to say about it. I'm kind of dreading this doc appt though because she has had her nurses calling me and bugging me about my bi-yearly mammogram which I still haven't gone for :dohh:


----------



## Angel5000

Cupcake - I know what you mean. I fully expected to be pregnant in a few months after starting. It's incredibly frustrating. Even more so when my family keeps askin why I'm not pregnant yet and did I go to a doctor and my mom "what do you mean the doctor won't do anything until a year. You obviously can't get pregnant..." Very encouraging mom. Lol. :hugs: hopefully soon! 

Todmommy - bi yearly mammogram? I thought those didn't start until later/older? 
anti anxieties sound like a good idea. Im going to see dr tomorrow about some either mild anti depressant or anxieties. Something to take the edge off.


----------



## todmommy4568

Your mom sounds like a blast with ttc ;) 

I got stuck with all the bad genes :haha: I have a BRCA gene which makes me very prone to breast cancer so they start bi-yearly mammos and MRI's at 25 but since I already had a lump they had to biopsy at 23 I got bumped up to doing mammos and MRI's twice a year and clinical breast exams every 3 months :wacko: Right now I have an 80% chance of getting breast cancer by the time I am 50 but if I get a mastectomy there is a 90% chance I will never get breast cancer so my plan is to have two more babies and then when I am done breastfeeding I will get a mastectomy


----------



## cscbeth8421

todmommy4568 said:


> Your mom sounds like a blast with ttc ;)
> 
> I got stuck with all the bad genes :haha: I have a BRCA gene which makes me very prone to breast cancer so they start bi-yearly mammos and MRI's at 25 but since I already had a lump they had to biopsy at 23 I got bumped up to doing mammos and MRI's twice a year and clinical breast exams every 3 months :wacko: Right now I have an 80% chance of getting breast cancer by the time I am 50 but if I get a mastectomy there is a 90% chance I will never get breast cancer so my plan is to have two more babies and then when I am done breastfeeding I will get a mastectomy

I admire your strength in this decision! :thumbup: I'm a nurse and i agree with your decision 100%. Not that it makes is an easy decision though....You're a brave woman.


----------



## cscbeth8421

Ohhh BTW, scan in exactly 24hrs! One moment im excited, next second nervous next second i dont wanna go. 
Ugh....I feel hopeful, but then, as all you ladies know, you over analyze everything and play the devils advocate.


----------



## todmommy4568

I'm so excited for your scan beth!! :haha: Praying that all will go well!


----------



## krissie328

cupcake- sorry you are feeling down. :hugs: 

angel- I can relate. We got pregnant on our first round of clomid with DS. I was so certain it would be just as easy this time. But one failed clomid cycle that just developed a painful cyst and a failed femara cycle latter and I am not so optimistic. I ovulated on my own in July and now just feel down about it all. Going on month 5 now and didn't expect to take this long for sure. 

Tod- sorry you are having a rough time with your ex and moving. I hope it gets sorted and you are able to do what you want. I also agree you are a brave woman for choosing a double mastectomy but I think it is a wise choice. 

Beth- Super excited for your scan!!

Afm, not much going on here. Still waiting to o. This wait is driving me crazy!! I hate not knowing if/when it will happen. Now that I am not so sick I am hoping to get back to doing some projects around the house to distract myself. I need to winterize the yard before the snow comes. Which can be any day now!!


----------



## todmommy4568

Distractions are soooo helpful! I can't believe it is that time of year again! We had snow yesterday and this morning already thankfully none of it stuck around though


----------



## krissie328

I know! I am so not ready for winter and snow. We were having nice weather still until two weeks ago. It rained this morning but I saw a few snow flakes. It's only a matter of time now.


----------



## cscbeth8421

Guys, it is 72 degrees and sunny today  in boston. It has been cold and we had a frost the last two mornings. It rained last night and this morning and cleared and is BEAUTIFUL! Though back to 40's and 50's tomorrow. Not ready for winter. (specially after the record snow fall we had last winter....110.6inches....the snow mountains just melted in June)


----------



## krissie328

Oh enjoy that beautiful day!! It is suppose to be 67 this Saturday so I am going to get my yard cleaned up and mowed one last time. DH is going to clean up the garage and help me bring in all our yard decorations and furniture. It will probably be our last nice day.


----------



## todmommy4568

Oh my gosh 72 would be amazing haha it is supposed to get back up to 60 for the weekend which will be nice! I don't even want to think about putting the patio furniture away lol


----------



## cupcake.

Thanks everyone for your lovely comments :hugs::hugs:


But... I'm trying to stay calm right now.

Today at about 1pm I decided that when I get home i'll test again so i did one last wee and had only a couple sips to drink. didn't get to go when i got home because we went grocery shopping and i was like okay, i'll hold it until after.

So when we got home i POAS and put it by the sink to put all our grocerys away... wen't back to look at it, not expecting anything, but there was a line! Much clearer in person than on the pics but it was definitely there! Granted, i looked after the time limit, but i have a test from last cycle that was negative and it is still just stark white and i never got evaps so i'm doubting this is one. But on the other hand, at 14DPO, surely i should get something darker if i am pregnant? 

Can you see it? Do you think it could be the start of something? I never ever even had an evap before 

https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s117/Pink_schmetterlinq/1normal_zps0woazvxy.jpg

https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s117/Pink_schmetterlinq/1invert_zpsaia4plkk.jpg


----------



## alikat27

cupcake. said:


> Thanks everyone for your lovely comments :hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> But... I'm trying to stay calm right now.
> 
> Today at about 1pm I decided that when I get home i'll test again so i did one last wee and had only a couple sips to drink. didn't get to go when i got home because we went grocery shopping and i was like okay, i'll hold it until after.
> 
> So when we got home i POAS and put it by the sink to put all our grocerys away... wen't back to look at it, not expecting anything, but there was a line! Much clearer in person than on the pics but it was definitely there! Granted, i looked after the time limit, but i have a test from last cycle that was negative and it is still just stark white and i never got evaps so i'm doubting this is one. But on the other hand, at 14DPO, surely i should get something darker if i am pregnant?
> 
> Can you see it? Do you think it could be the start of something? I never ever even had an evap before
> 
> https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s117/Pink_schmetterlinq/1normal_zps0woazvxy.jpg
> 
> https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s117/Pink_schmetterlinq/1invert_zpsaia4plkk.jpg

See it! Congrats!


----------



## krissie328

Cupcake- I can definitely see the line with no tweek. It could be you implanted late giving you a light positive now!


----------



## cscbeth8421

cupcake!!! I see it! Nice thick pink line! Holy cow! Can't wait to see tomorrow's FMU!


----------



## cupcake.

thanks ladies :hugs: :hugs: 

I honestly don't know what to think, i don't want to get false hope in case it is a nasty evap.. but it is there! It feels so surreal though. it's 8:30pm in germany right now and all i wanna do is go to sleep so i can see tomorrow's temp haha although i'm not sure if i'll even be able to shut my eyes tonight. :haha:


----------



## AshleyButters

I'm out for October, I can see that AF will be coming tomorrow (checked my cervix, got really light blood on my finger) and I have spotted on Monday and Tuesday. 

I know I am kind of late to this thread. Is this where everybody is? I need a lot of support. I am going on cycle 12. :(


----------



## todmommy4568

Cupcake- I absolutely see that!

Ashley- I wouldn't say this is where everybody is, our group is kind of small I think. That being said it is an extremely supportive group and you are more than welcome to join! :wave: I'm sorry the witch is coming for you :hugs:


----------



## Blackrain90

Cupcake Eeeeeee! Be cautious but that would be one hell of an evap!!! Keeping my everything crossed for you.


----------



## krissie328

Welcome Ashley. So sorry you are struggling to get pregnant.


----------



## jalilma

I say BFP cupcake


----------



## AshleyButters

Todmommy- Thank you!!! I just want to get into a group that I can chat with every day...I feel like a lonely lurker posting here and there but don't really "know" anybody. lol 

Krissie- Thanks for the welcome! I never imagined I would have such trouble!

Looking forward to talking with you all!


----------



## MsRipple

Welcome ladies! 

:happydance: *cupcake!*


----------



## Angel5000

cupcake - I totally see that line!! Even without the invert!!

Ashley - welcome!! This is a great group!! We're a pretty small group, but very supportive! So sorry that you are having a hard time. I'm at 8 months. Not quite as far as you. Have you seen a doctor yet and checked to make sure everything is okay?


----------



## Blackrain90

Welcome Ashley!! These ladies are absolutely lovely xoxo


----------



## Blackrain90

I keep checking for cupcakes FMU test and only just realized it's only 530am in Germany haha.


----------



## BostonLover89

*cupcake* so exciting! Can't wait to see your most recent test! 

*Ashley* This group is small but mighty! Everyone is super supportive and will help you with anything you need! 

AFM, finally got to see DH today! After 2.5 weeks and a high pitched phone call about the BFP hahah.


----------



## cupcake.

Awe you guys are so cute! 
Soo, bad news first, i don't have a pic of this morning's test haha

BUT, i did take one and it looked exactly like last night's, but i made sure to check at exactly 3 minutes and it was already there definitely! 
I didn't take a photo because due to the morning lighting i couldn't get an angle that didn't cast a huge shadow over the test. But it really did look the same.

Just to be sure i don't have wonky tests i tested my water and obviously it definitely isn't pregnant haha 

And also... Did you see my temp? I mean like whaaat?! Due to all that i decided i would start being cautiously excited :) 

Another thing is i started getting a really sore throat last night. I've heard tons of women get sick in the beginning of pregnancy due to immune system kind of shutting down so not to attack the baby.

So, all things considered i think this may have been it this month after all. Hoping it doesn't turn out to be a chemical. I'll keep testing every morning and hoping tomorrows test will be darker!


----------



## lvksa

Riyadh is 90 and sunny this morning. A nice break from the above 100 temps of the summer season. Beth, could you send me the 40s/50s that you&#8217;ll be having? I love the cold weather. It must be love for me to be living in the desert .

@cupcake
totally see that line :)! so excited for you. in my prayers!

@ashleybutters
welcome <3 <3 <3

FF finally gave me crosshairs this morning (they are dotted because of my CM). According to FF I&#8217;m 7dpo and ovagraph has me at 8dpo. That makes me feel a bit better and the good thing is both of those days fall in good bd timing. 

DH is in Dubai for the weekend. I slept at 11pm and woke up at 8am, which never happens on weekends for me. I cleaned most of the morning. It&#8217;s about 1pm now and for the past 10 minutes I&#8217;ve had some pains in my lower right side.


----------



## jacktyone

Sorry blackrain and ivksa, sorry to hear AF came to both of you fu force.. but on the bright side, a new cycle means a fresh start, may this next cycle be the lucky one! I'm sure I'll be joining you with a new cycle tomorrow as well.

Sorry csc it's normal to be cautious when you've had things go wrong before.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well done a hpt neg going to test Monday if :af: dosent show I have just changed me vitamins to the seven seas one so dont no if its why shes not her yet xx
 



Attached Files:







20151030_121859.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## cscbeth8421

Scan in 45 minutes. Sitting in traffic. My stomach is in knots. I sooo want good news.


----------



## cscbeth8421

Scan in 45 minutes. Sitting in traffic. My stomach is in knots. I sooo want good news.


----------



## caz & bob

good luck hun xx


----------



## krissie328

cscbeth8421 said:


> Scan in 45 minutes. Sitting in traffic. My stomach is in knots. I sooo want good news.

Good luck!! :flower:


----------



## todmommy4568

GL beth! Keep us posted! :)


----------



## cscbeth8421

Heart beat 132! I got some pics, will post later. Measuring a few days behind giving me due date june 18th (my sons birthday!!) feel like i can finally breath!


----------



## cupcake.

Congrats! :hugs: you must feel so relieved. What a coincidence that your due date is now your son's birthday. Maybe they'll end up sharing one


----------



## caz & bob

:happydance::happydance::happydance::baby:aww congrats hun yayy xxx


----------



## krissie328

:happydance: so happy for you Beth!!!


----------



## Angel5000

Still no sign of O. :( Definitely decided that the only reason I was Oing earlier (around CD16) the last few months was the Vitex. Going to stay off Vitex for the next few months so that if we don't conceive the dr can see my cycle as it is for me and not the vitex induced "normal" one. If nothing else, these were the few months that I said I wanted to try to NPNT, if I'm not Oing until CD20-something then that's less chances to try...... Trying to be optimistic. 

I suspect it could also be stress. The incident with my dad from a few weeks ago is still causing us a lot of stress, including affecting me at work which leads to more stress. :/ I'm seeing a therapist today for the first time. I'm incredibly nervous. 

I'm also seeing a new doctor today for the first time (since my dr retired) and asking for some antidepressant help and this also makes me very nervous. Ugh. Who would have thought this kind of thing would be so nerve wracking. 

lvksa - yay for CHs!!! If I were the app, I still would have put it a day or two later because of CM and temps, but that temp spike is so confusing! :haha: I've been mildly obsessing over your graph (gives me something to do since I'm apparently not Oing anytime soon :p )




cscbeth8421 said:


> Heart beat 132! I got some pics, will post later. Measuring a few days behind giving me due date june 18th (my sons birthday!!) feel like i can finally breath!


:happydance: That's great!!! Congrats!!!! Beth, you are growing a baby!!! :baby: So funny the due date is the same as you're son's. Wouldn't that be a crazy coincidence!


----------



## caz & bob

its more than likely stress angel it is very stressing I used to stress a lot to hope you get sorted hun xx


----------



## todmommy4568

Congrats beth!!


----------



## BostonLover89

Congrats Beth and cupcake! Cupcake, hopefully tomorrow's test will be darker so we can get a pic!!!!


----------



## Blackrain90

Yay Beth! With your O date I kind of figured you'd be closer to 7 weeks. How crazy that you are due on DS birthday!!


----------



## magicalmom2be

Hey ladies! It's been forever since I checked in, but I've been lurking for a long time!

cupcake -- I REALLY do see a line! And I NEVER see faint lines! That's a BFP, hun! Praying for your beautiful bean to stick!

cscbeth -- That's wonderful news! And even cooler that the due date has changed to your DS's b-day! Even if they aren't born on the same day, they will probably have the same astrological sign...and you could probably throw one b-day party for both every year! lol...

Angel -- Sorry to hear about your difficulties TTC without vitex. Like any other medication that can alter our cycles (such as birth control), it may take one or two cycles to get on track. You'll get your BFP soon, love!


----------



## magicalmom2be

AFM, I'm 10 DPO, been testing early and getting stark, white BFNs. AF is due Monday, but hoping to get a BFP before then. About to head home from work to test this evening using FRER. Fx, I'll get at least a faint line like cupcake! I'll keep you all posted!


----------



## magicalmom2be

mrscletus -- Has AF showed up yet? Looks like there may still be some hope for a BFP, according to your chart!


----------



## MsRipple

Yeah Beth!!! Awesome heartbeat!


----------



## Lawes1987

God I hate the waiting... I'm a lot calmer this month than last month. I think I'm 3dpo according to my Ovia App. 

I babysat my 11 week old godson tonight (I was my best friends birthing partner) and God, he has put the fear of God into me. I'm good with babies but he has a floppy larynx and chokes on bottles, chokes when he's laid down flat, chokes if he gets too upset. And because of this he only takes tiny feeds and tiny naps. 

In 2.5 hours I fed him 3 lots of 50ml, changed him 3 times and he had 2 X 10 minute naps. He also has little intervals where he likes to make noises and look around and kick and wave him arms. 

My best friend must be exhausted! He has an appointment with a specialist on 17th Nov but I'm not sure I could cope with hearing my child constantly struggle for breath and getting frustrated that they can't feed properly. Then crying and having to catch their breath. 

Now I'm worried I'm not ready.


----------



## cupcake.

Good morning ladies.
Picture time haha

My temp dropped some again, but still well above coverline. Last ovulatory cycle I had a 15 day LP and I am now 16DPO. So AF is now officially late. I'm so nervous this could still turn into a chemical because my lines are still so faint.. 
A lot easier to see in real life than on pictures and they're there during the time limit, but they're still just so very faint.. I'm so scared this bean won't stick :( 


But there's nothing for me to actually do other than wait and see so that's what i'll do. I know there's women who just have slow rising HCG or super late BFPs and still have healthy pregnancies so I'm hoping I'm just one of those women. I'm not sure yet if I'm going to keep temping and I'm still too nervous to officially put a positive HPT into my FF chart :blush: FX the witch stays away for good!

Anyway, here the pictures from this morning (FMU) (feel like the IC is especially hard to see on the pic.. it's definitely there IRL though :/ )

https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s117/Pink_schmetterlinq/3normal_zpsjdd9ywfe.jpg

https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s117/Pink_schmetterlinq/3invert_zpshfqyp74a.jpg


----------



## Blackrain90

I see it on both! Really hope you have a sticky little bean and can officially say you are "schwanger"!! :)


----------



## MsRipple

I can see it! Daumen drucken *cupcake*!


----------



## Angel5000

CD24. My temps are playing yo-yo. Up-down-up-down (I feel like I'm winnie-the-pooh, singing that song). Still getting mostly completely creamy CM. Every few days I'll get what looks like some EW mixed in (but creamy color) and then nothing but pure creamy for a few days. 

My latest confirmed O day in the past was CD26. If I haven't O'd by Cd30 then I'm going to contact the dr I think. 

*cupcake* I DEFINITELY see that line!! FX it's sticky!!! :)


----------



## cupcake.

Hahaha it's so confusing reading german words on here, my brain can't handle two languages at the same time hahaha 

But thanks ladies :hugs: :hugs: 
No sign of AF, in fact i'm having quite some creamy CM today so that's definitely good :)


----------



## lvksa

@cupcake.
Praying that your tests get darker these upcoming days <3


----------



## cupcake.

Thanks ivksa <3 you're 8dpo today, do you know when you'll start testing? :) 

Okay, so it's now almost 6.30pm and there is still no sign of my period that should have been due today.
So i got the courage of actually putting my BFPs in my FF chart. Those pretty green lines <3 

Please little babycake, all you gotta do is stick in there now!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls :af: got me cd1 xx


----------



## Blackrain90

So sorry Caz :(


----------



## Angel5000

So, weird thing just happened. Checked cervix and CM, and cervix is high, but firm. CM this morning was creamyish color but starting to get EW consistency, and just now it was more like EW but had bright red blood streak through it. Yesterday when I checked my CM I wiped my fingers on TP and there was a faint pink color but I didn't think much about it, but now I'm wondering what it is. I haven't O'd yet, so it shouldn't be AF coming. I've never had Ovulation bleeding before, could I have O bleeding randomly if I've never had it before?

So sorry *caz*!


----------



## MsRipple

Hi ladies 6 or 7 dpo for me. Having a lot of pinching mostly on my right side. I had this last month though less of them and more of a constant achiness whereas this is sharper. Wondering if maybe I am getting cysts after ovulation that I just hadn't noticed before


----------



## lvksa

@cupcake.
I'm a little terrified of testing too early. I'm thinking to wait and test the day my period is due, which would be I might test tomorrow morning at 10dpo. We'll see how I feel about it when I wake up.

@caz & bob
So sorry <3 best wishes with your new cycle

@angel5000
I have no idea. I haven't had any spotting mid cycle ever. Maybe it could be as you said!

@msripple
Hope that you aren't developing any cysts <3


----------



## cupcake.

Well, i'm preparing myself for the worst.. 
My lines aren't getting any darker and i just noticed that my CM, which was white creamy yesterday, now has a light brownish tinge to it :( 

I'm obviously still hoping it's normal/nothing to worry about but with the faint lines that don't seem to get any darker I'm preparing myself for the fact that this might not be it for me after all :nope: :(


----------



## cupcake.

Update: i just started bleeding.. i'm less crushed than i think i would be, probably because i knew deep inside that the tests not getting darker couldn't be a good sign.

I'm at my parent's house right now so i'll probably have a good cry when i get home.. 

Now my question: How is a chemical best represented in FF?


----------



## Angel5000

cupcake. said:


> Update: i just started bleeding.. i'm less crushed than i think i would be, probably because i knew deep inside that the tests not getting darker couldn't be a good sign.
> 
> I'm at my parent's house right now so i'll probably have a good cry when i get home..
> 
> Now my question: How is a chemical best represented in FF?

:hugs: Oh I'm so sorry!! I was really hoping this was it for you!! 

When I had my chemical, I didn't do anything special. I went back and put in the +HPT on the days I got a + (because I hadn't put it in yet) and then I put in AF as normal.


----------



## krissie328

So sorry cupcake. :hugs:


----------



## MsRipple

So sorry cupcake


----------



## todmommy4568

Sorry cupcake :hugs: I did the same thing as angel, I just put in the positive on the day I got it and put everything else in like I normally do.


----------



## cupcake.

thank you girls :hugs::hugs::hugs:

And thanks for the advice, I did as you said todmommy and angel. Just put in the Period, already did have the positive HPTs in there. 

I'm obviously very sad that this has happened :cry: But, I'm trying to look forward and see the good in the situation. At least now I know we can get pregnant. This was our first cycle with such good BD timing, so I am hopeful that if we can keep it up like last cycle it won't take too long to get our sticky babycake. 
I'm actually finding comfort in the thought that while it wasn't meant to be for us yet, the universe obviously wanted me to know it CAN happen, so that I can start this new cycle with new hope and the reassurance that i can get pregnant - and I will again :cloud9::flower:


----------



## Blackrain90

Oh gosh cupcake I am so sorry to hear that :( That is a really good way to look at it, everything happens for a reason, but it is still so hard :( :hugs:


----------



## Angel5000

:hugs: cupcake. That's a great way to look at it. I hope that you can keep a positive outlook. That's what I Tried to do with my CP.


----------



## magicalmom2be

So so sorry cupcake! Could it possibly be implantation?


----------



## lvksa

@cupcake.
sorry about AF <3 your positivity is fantastic


----------



## cupcake.

magicalmom2be said:


> So so sorry cupcake! Could it possibly be implantation?

Thanks :hugs: but unfortunately not, as i had already implanted otherwise i wouldn't have gotten positive tests and the bleeding is full on flow.

Thanks ivksa :hugs: it's really the only healthy way to cope with things like these is being optimistic right :) 

I had a very vivid dream of being pregnant tonight, which definitely isn't a surprise. Dreams are a way of coping and processing after all. It still sucked so very much to wake up and not have a cute 24week bump anymore (yeah i was 24 weeks along in my dream) haha

But i am definitely feeling better today :hugs: i'm hopeful for this cycle :)


----------



## lvksa

@cupcake.
I agree with you on that. As much as we can be totally bummed out during this process the thing that we can do for ourselves is to try and keep our spirits up as best as we can. It helps to have other positive people around as well ;) <3


----------



## jalilma

Cupcake... Sendings hugs your way.


----------



## cscbeth8421

SO sorry Cupcake. Chemical pregnancies are the worst. But both Black and I had a chemical the same month, then got pregnant the following month! Perhaps this cycle is your cycle. Fingers crossed! 

Ladies: I got a new phone and i DO NOT REMEMBER MY PASSWORD for baby and bump. I tried to re-set it by having them email me, but i never got the email. This happened to me last pregnancy too, i had to open a whole new profile. Anyone have luck changing their password?


----------



## Angel5000

Based on today's temp, FF is giving me dotted CHs but I don't buy it. I think today's temp is only as high as it was because of bad sleep. When I took it at 4:30am (30 minutes before I usually temp) I had been waking every hour or so for a few hours, so I'm not sure how accurate it is. I'll wait and see what tomorrow's temp is before I disregard it though. I haven't had a +OPK and I usually get one the day of or day before O. If it IS accurate, then we are out for this cycle, just haven't BD enough. Not really the end of the world, this cycle is not the greatest timing in terms of due date. 


*cupcake* FX you get a lovely BFP next cycle like beth and black!! :)

*beth* I've never had to reset my password, but did you check to make sure it didn't go to your spam folder? and that they have the correct email for your account? Not cool that you had to create a new account! :(


----------



## todmommy4568

Beth I agree with angel to check the spam folder. I ended up making a new one as well but it had been so long for me that I didn't remember my username or the email I was using :haha:

So cd16 and I still haven't even done an opk! I will probably start with them tomorrow, just kind of feels like a what's the point kind of thing because DH is out of town until Thursday.


----------



## Blackrain90

My chemical was actually when TTC my son, but I did get preg not long after it.

Yeah Beth I would say spam folder or maybe request again?


----------



## krissie328

todmommy4568 said:


> So cd16 and I still haven't even done an opk! I will probably start with them tomorrow, just kind of feels like a what's the point kind of thing because DH is out of town until Thursday.

I am kinda feeling this way too. I am counting this cycle as a wash. DH and I didn't even get any BD in this weekend. And the likelihood of doing it through the week is minimal. I still haven't gotten a positive opk and my temps are all messed up due to the time change and me being sick last night. And if I am honest I am not sure I even want to be ttc right now. I was so exhausted in my first trimester last time and I just don't know if I can handle that and work right now. :cry: But of course when I tried to explain that to DH he just accuses me of not wanting to try at all. He is so convinced I just want one but I really do want two. 

Sorry ladies. I had a very hormonal/emotional weekend. And nobody to talk to.


----------



## todmommy4568

krissie328 said:


> todmommy4568 said:
> 
> 
> So cd16 and I still haven't even done an opk! I will probably start with them tomorrow, just kind of feels like a what's the point kind of thing because DH is out of town until Thursday.
> 
> I am kinda feeling this way too. I am counting this cycle as a wash. DH and I didn't even get any BD in this weekend. And the likelihood of doing it through the week is minimal. I still haven't gotten a positive opk and my temps are all messed up due to the time change and me being sick last night. And if I am honest I am not sure I even want to be ttc right now. I was so exhausted in my first trimester last time and I just don't know if I can handle that and work right now. :cry: But of course when I tried to explain that to DH he just accuses me of not wanting to try at all. He is so convinced I just want one but I really do want two.
> 
> Sorry ladies. I had a very hormonal/emotional weekend. And nobody to talk to.Click to expand...

:hugs: I am so much more relaxed now that I know there isn't a deadline on TTC. Would DH be okay with NTNP for a month or two? It will happen when it is supposed to happen even if the BD timing isn't the greatest ;) think of all these women who accidentally get pregnant having sex a week before they ovulate, just meant to be. And when it does happen life will balance itself out. Your track record for getting through hard times is 100%, you are still here fighting for what you want!


----------



## cupcake.

cscbeth8421 said:


> SO sorry Cupcake. Chemical pregnancies are the worst. But both Black and I had a chemical the same month, then got pregnant the following month! Perhaps this cycle is your cycle. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Ladies: I got a new phone and i DO NOT REMEMBER MY PASSWORD for baby and bump. I tried to re-set it by having them email me, but i never got the email. This happened to me last pregnancy too, i had to open a whole new profile. Anyone have luck changing their password?

Hoping you managed to get your password situation straightened out! 

And thanks :hugs: let's hope my bad luck is followed by some extra good luck this cycle. 

But i mean can't say i wasn't right the beginning of october when i said i just decided that it will be the month we catch the egg! Haha guess i'll have to be a bit more specific: this cycle we will catch the egg and get our STICKY BFP! :dust: :dust: :dust: 

Let's hope it works again :) 

And i'm sorry krissie :hugs: :hugs: i'm with todmommy, maybe ntnp for a cycle or two?


----------



## krissie328

todmommy4568 said:


> :hugs: I am so much more relaxed now that I know there isn't a deadline on TTC. Would DH be okay with NTNP for a month or two? It will happen when it is supposed to happen even if the BD timing isn't the greatest ;) think of all these women who accidentally get pregnant having sex a week before they ovulate, just meant to be. And when it does happen life will balance itself out. Your track record for getting through hard times is 100%, you are still here fighting for what you want!

Yes, DH is just fine NTNP. He actually suggested doing that. Crazy man has figured out all my ttc lingo. :haha: I am kinda thinking of just tracking temps to see if I even ovulate and not worrying to much either way. But that is so much harder to do than I thought. I know I don't want to go on hormonal birth control it just makes me so miserable along with other unpleasant side effects. So I guess we can just NTNP and I will temp to see if I am even ovulating. At least that way if we make it to May (1 year) I can present that to my doctor. We conceived DS on our first round of Clomid so maybe we will get lucky again if it gets to that. 

And you are so right. Life does sort itself. With DS we were not in a position to get pregnant but by the time he got here we were doing quite well. And we bought a house when he was 9 months old and have plenty to spoil that child with!!


----------



## mrscletus

Hi everyone... So I have definitely been a little MIA- I just needed a break. AF came and is a terrible one, bleeding thru within an hour and terribly crampy. Spent the weekend working and being miserable with AF and the evenings curled up and feeling sorry for myself that I don't get to make an awesome announcement. But I was strong and only tested once this cycle since I was pretty sure we didn't time bd'ing at all!! ok- end rant/pity party!!

Cupcake- I am so sorry, fx that this month you will time bd and get the sticky bean!!

Krissie- sorry you are going thru a bad time as well. I agree with todd maybe do some NTNP months... 

Todd- I wish I could accidentally get pregnant! LOL

And in other news- on to this cycle with positive thoughts. We leave for a week in Disney on Saturday which means I should O while we are in the most magical place on earth!! And I plan to have the kids spend a couple nights in my MIL's room (she offered) so that we can get our baby grooving on. I was hoping to be able to tell MIL/FIL about a new grandchild while we are there, but we can wait and tell them in the future that "the magic REALLY did happen" HAHAHA!! 

I am just trying to figure out how I am going to OPK 2x a day in Disney- I may have to just do the morning or night when we get back to the room- what do you girls suggest? I have only caught positives when I was doing 2x a day...


----------



## krissie328

mrscletus said:


> I was hoping to be able to tell MIL/FIL about a new grandchild while we are there, but we can wait and tell them in the future that "the magic REALLY did happen" HAHAHA!!

 :haha: that had me laughing so hard. 

As far as OPKs I would probably just do a morning and evening one. If you happen to venture back midday do one then.


----------



## Lawes1987

I'm so sorry Cupcake! That sucks! :cry: Such a positive way to look at it though. 

AFM I'm 5dpo and getting a lot of thick white CM. Cramps today and yesterday and I'm emotional today (crying at commercials). Bloating too. Been quite motivated in the lady few days too x


----------



## MsRipple

Lol mscletus - let the magic happen! As for Disneyland, well this may be more than you care to do or know but you can test in a public restroom with a disposable cup or even using the wondfo wrapper as a cup. Lay flat in a protected area in your purse, discreetly check after five min and done!

Or you could just test at night


----------



## krissie328

Ladies!! I am getting quite a bit of EWCM so I am feeling more optimistic that I might actually O soon. I sure hope so. This would be the earliest I O'd since we started trying.


----------



## mrscletus

Oh Krissie--- EWCM is a great sign!! So anxious to hear.

MsRipple- Thanks I never thought of using the wrapper for a cup!! that is genius, and easier to hide than a disposable cup in my purse.


----------



## krissie328

I feel so pathetic today. Seriously that has been the best part of my day. Other than listening to DS giggle when I dropped him off. I am sure he was up to no good. I am having horrible back cramps. Not sure if it is related but they sure have got me off. And I am dizzy and nauseous. Never had that before with O but it does seem hormonal. 

Mrs. Ripple- That is a good idea!! I have also used a plastic spoon which would be easy to hide in a purse or bag.


----------



## MsRipple

Ttc has turned me into a poas macguyver:blush:

I like the spoon idea! I've also used bottle caps


----------



## todmommy4568

Lmao! :rofl: I'm sitting here thinking about how awesome these ideas are but at the same time wondering what DH's reaction would be if he read lol

Krissie I hope you are going to O soon!

Cletus I'm sorry you are having a rough go of things :hugs: I recently heard an "oopsie" announcement I love the girl to death but I was quite envious that she accidentally fell pregnant and she is really not ready to be a mother and then you have all of us who are stable and ready and it just won't happen ugh


----------



## AshleyButters

Hey ladies! Sorry I have been MIA for the weekend! We went to New Orleans for Halloween so I never got around to checking in!

Cupcake- So sorry about the chemical. I had a chemical my first month of trying with my husband. I was so crushed and wished I hadn't even taken any pregnancy tests. Then I would have just thought it was a period. I hated waking up and not being pregnant anymore. Felt like a bad dream :( 

AFM: AF came on Friday, and the heaviest day was on halloween...which happened to be when I had to wear a skimpy little costume for a halloween wedding. Not happy at all!!!!!


Anybody have anything planned for this cycle? I plan on loading up on grapefruit juice, possibly switching to weekly (instead of every other week) acupuncture, and getting some OPK's again.


----------



## Angel5000

I GOT A +OPK!!! :happydance: I almost didn't test today because when I came home from the gym I'd only had a 2 hour old and I'd drank a 20oz bottles of water while at the gym, but I went ahead and tested before my shower and WOOT! I almost wasn't sure, but confirmed with a solid smiley face on digi. :D (I've managed to make a pack of digi's last 6 months now. I'm so proud of myself). 

Gonna try to BD tonight. Debating about not telling DH it was a +OPK and just trying to keep it "Spontaneous". We don't BD very often during the week, but I am trying to do it a little more often. 


*todmommy* You haven't peed on anything?! On CD16?! *dies* Is there a fainting emoji?! :rofl:


*Krissie* :hugs: sounds like you just need someone to talk to. We're here for you. :) If DH is okay with NPNT then maybe consider that, I know that since I'm technically supposed to be NPNT this cycle I'm not quite as stressed (though my body not Ovulating had me a little frustrated) but I'm not stressing about when to Bd and just trying to keep it spontaneous and fun. EW sounds great! :)


*Ripple* OMG I never thought of using the wrapper as a cup!! That's amazing! 

:rofl: You guys have me dying over here with all these ideas!!


----------



## krissie328

Aww great news Angel!

So ladies, I have a fever. Any suggestions for what to do in fertility friend? 

Seriously I've been sick over 3 weeks! Going to the doctor on Thursday as I suspect it is walking pneumonia. :nope:


----------



## Angel5000

krissie328 said:


> Aww great news Angel!
> 
> So ladies, I have a fever. Any suggestions for what to do in fertility friend?
> 
> Seriously I've been sick over 3 weeks! Going to the doctor on Thursday as I suspect it is walking pneumonia. :nope:

I would keep taking your temp as normal and mark "sick" in the section where you can add symptoms and then maybe add a note if you need to. If it is way off then you can check the "disregard" box but I'd still temp anyway just to be safe.


----------



## todmommy4568

Okay I dipped the stick bahaha. Hopefully they stay negative until Thursday it was a little too dark for comfort but since it was the first test I took who knows it could be normal as I always have lines. I know that egg is comin soon though, by the end of the day today I was so bloated I feel completely gross.

Yay for positives angel!!!!!!

Krissie if you mark "fever" in the specifics it will automatically disregard the temp, I would do that and then if you decide you want the temps included you can uncheck the fever box.


----------



## lvksa

Hi ladies,

Wanted to share my charts with you again. Today's temp went up to 98.02 and things shifted on my ovagraph chart. It was giving me an O day of CD 17, but is now saying CD 24 >_<.

On the advanced setting FF says CD 18. If I switch it to FAM it gives me CD 20. 

I attached the three charts if you want to have a look <3 :flower:
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot (4).jpg
File size: 49.6 KB
Views: 3









Screenshot (5).png
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 2









Screenshot (3).jpg
File size: 70.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## magicalmom2be

lvksa said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Wanted to share my charts with you again. Today's temp went up to 98.02 and things shifted on my ovagraph chart. It was giving me an O day of CD 17, but is now saying CD 24 >_<.
> 
> On the advanced setting FF says CD 18. If I switch it to FAM it gives me CD 20.
> 
> I attached the three charts if you want to have a look <3 :flower:

Maybe you released 2 eggs...one on the 18th and the other on the 20th. TWINS!!!


----------



## MsRipple

Ivska I think for sure either the 18th or 20th (and if I had to choose the 20th). Not the 24th.

Either way your chart looks good!


----------



## todmommy4568

Ivksa I think cd20 looks like the most likely day :flower:


----------



## cupcake.

I agree, i feel CD20 is probably most likely, CD24 would seem quite off to me as well. Weird how the other app went ahead and changed the ovulation day.. 

CD2 and i'm so impatient. I hope that maybe i'll O about as soon as last cycle, which was CD13, but even that is still so far away. Hating the waiting game!


----------



## cscbeth8421

Ivksa - Im saying CD20 as well. Looks good! Fingers crossed!

Ripple - I always use the OPK wrapper as a cup. Rip off the top, remove the test and rip down one side of the wrapper. You can always just hang out in the bathroom for 5 minutes. Guys really have no idea what we are doing in there. Or tell him you had to wait in line. Good luck! Enjoy Disney, Ive never been!


----------



## todmommy4568

This has me a little worried. Fx'ed my body can hold off until Thursday or Friday! I got a low on my digi though so I am happy about that, am guessing I will move to blinking smiley tomorrow. I feel so weird being scared that I am going to O early :haha: But if DH isn't here to at least try and fertilize what a waste of an egg!! Lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Angel5000

Well, I didn't get to BD last night. I probably could have if i Had tried but I've got a chest cold that's making me cough/wheeze/etc, which doesn't make seducing DH all that sexy. ;) But then I did something at the gym that has the muscles/tendon/something at the inner thigh by the groin really tight and painful. Walking is painful, let alone any kind of leg opening movements. Made the whole BD idea really unpleasant and painful. Temp today was only 97.33 so I don't think I O'd yet. Will maybe try tonight. If not, I'm actually not really stressed about it this cycle. (odd!) :wacko:

todmommy - Oh no! Hopefully the egg holds off until your DH returns. 

lvksa: I would say 18th or 20th but I'm leaning strongly toward CD20. I used to use ovagraph too and I wasn't really liking where it put my O, so I stuck mostly with FF. :haha:


----------



## cscbeth8421

Todmommy - even if you get a +opk tomorrow, you will still be well in the window! 12-48hrs for the egg to pop free! What has been your experience in the past about +opk's and ovulation day? For me, basically i got a +opk the same day as i O.


----------



## todmommy4568

Usually I get an almost positive at night and then the next morning I get a positive and O that day. DH just text me to let me know he would be home tonight already though! :dance: so now I am hoping this almost positive this morning is followed by a positive tonight or tomorrow morning :haha:


----------



## cscbeth8421

todmommy4568 said:


> Usually I get an almost positive at night and then the next morning I get a positive and O that day. DH just text me to let me know he would be home tonight already though! :dance: so now I am hoping this almost positive this morning is followed by a positive tonight or tomorrow morning :haha:

Oh that is fantastic!!!!!!! ask and you shall receive....Get to baby dancing! :happydance:


----------



## krissie328

todmommy4568 said:


> Usually I get an almost positive at night and then the next morning I get a positive and O that day. DH just text me to let me know he would be home tonight already though! :dance: so now I am hoping this almost positive this morning is followed by a positive tonight or tomorrow morning :haha:

Aww great news!!

I have been sick and so my temps have been high for two days. I haven't been able to do an opk today so hoping when I get back to my office I can. We are currently having a heavy snow storm so I am hiding at my middle school doing file reviews between meetings. :xmas8:


----------



## todmommy4568

Snow storm?! Ick! We are supposed to have snow tonight in to tomorrow morning, I am hoping that they are either wrong or it won't stick :haha:


----------



## cscbeth8421

Sorry ladies, we are still having 70 degree weather in Boston! This is absurd! Also why i have pulled like 8 ticks off my dog this week too! Poor guy!


----------



## lvksa

Still 90 degrees here in the desert. I swear I had no idea how much I'd miss the rain. When I go home and everyone is upset about a rainy day I'm outside without an umbrella literally soaking it all in .


----------



## krissie328

Yea, I live in a high elevation desert. So we get super hot dry summers and cold winters. Most of our precipitation comes in the winter. We got 3 inches of snow in a couple hours so definitely not fun!! I am hoping it melts off quickly. 

I got a pretty dark but not quite positive opk today. I suspect it will probably be positive tonight or tomorrow. Going to try to dtd in the morning. Hopefully DH feels up to it.


----------



## Blackrain90

This time last year we had several feet of snow. Still above freezing temps (not sure in F since I'm a Canadian gal haha) so we are enjoying the decent weather while we can.


----------



## mrscletus

I live in NW Pa... and amazingly it is in the 70s this week!! But when we get back from Disney I am sure it will be below freezing and we will have to start up the coal stove to thaw out our house.


----------



## Angel5000

We've been having lots of rain lately. After spending so long in Texas it's hard to readjust back to the Pacific NW weather. It's messing with my SADD, but I think the meds the doctor gave me are starting to work because I didn't feel as down today (even with my chest cold!). 

I did an OPK again today just to see (I never have a surge more than 1 day so I don't know why I bother) and it was the weirdest thing: The test line was dark on the bottom half (about same color as control), but then got lighter as it went up and then faded out to almost nonexistant near the top. I've seen them have a dark line and fade lighter to the side but never like this. If I were to just glance at it without really looking, it almost looks like the line only goes half way across the strip! so odd! 



lvksa said:


> Still 90 degrees here in the desert. I swear I had no idea how much I'd miss the rain. When I go home and everyone is upset about a rainy day I'm outside without an umbrella literally soaking it all in .

That's how I felt after living in Texas!! Granted, it isn't quite as warm as the desert, but I missed the rain after growing up on the Oregon Coast!


----------



## cupcake.

Good morning :) 
Ugh, it's starting to get so cold here in germany. Almost to freezing temps in the early hours and i hate the cold. It's also been super foggy where you can barely even see the housed across the street, super unusual.
But i'm definitely not looking forward to even colder weather and winter.. hating to be cold! 

My temp today was quite high which i thought weird, but i did have a great night's sleep so i guess it's just cause i'm on my period right now so hopefully when i'm done they'll settle into regular pre O territory. I do not want to deal with roller coaster temps ha


----------



## MsRipple

Got a ff note of a possible triphasic chart so took a hpt earlier than planned and with two hour hold due to middle of the night peeing. bfn stark white. Sigh. Really had my hopes up


----------



## cupcake.

Boo for having your hopes crushed. 

But, your chart really does look good and 10dpo is still early, so a bfn doesn't mean anythinflg, especially with only a 2 hour hold! You're definitely not out yet, i'm having my fingers crossed :)


----------



## krissie328

Ff gave me dotted crosshairs today. I know I didn't ovulate but my temps were erratic and higher due to being sick. :(


----------



## todmommy4568

Sorry ripple :hugs:

That's weird krissie. I can't see O anywhere on your chart ff is so dumb sometimes haha.

So I took a couple OPKs last night and one this morning. All are way lighter than the one yesterday morning and still a low on the digi. I am wondering if I possibly O'ed on cd16....I am so so warm today. I woke up and DH was an inch away from me and he is like a radiator so I wasn't surprised by my temp but it's been over an hour since I got out of bed and I am still on fire. My guess is that O I still coming but I don't know why the opk's would be getting lighter when I am supposed to O tomorrow or Friday and usually I would have flashing smileys by now :shrug:

On the plus side doc appt went well. I ended up with one med safe for baby and one that isn't but my unsafe med is just a take as needed thing so it I get a BFP I just don't take it clearly haha. Doc decided to check my thyroid too which I am really happy about, she said even if there weren't issues she would still want to check since we are TTC.


----------



## Angel5000

Today's temp was way high, 98.04. I think maybe it was that high due to not sleeping well because of this chest congestion. I rarely get into the 98s, but then again this cycle I never dropped into the 96s (which I normally do) so maybe I'm just having a completely different temp cycle. 

+OPK on Monday and then yesterday's OPK was REALLY dark, just a smidge lighter than the control. In fact, if I had gotten yesterday's OPK before my positive I would have assumed it was positive. That's odd for me, I typically go positive and then back down to clearly negative the next day. 

This whole cycle is weird for me. I suspect I might have O'd yesterday, we'll find out in a few days. :) Did get in some BD yesterday. I'm not really stressing this cycle, if it happens it does if not then oh well. :coffee:

Random note: I used preseed yesterday and I only used 1g but even that seemed like almost too much! :haha: I like it as a lube (and I wasn't producing much EW this cycle at all) and it worked nicely but was much more slippery than I usually have. Next time I Might have to use half that :dohh:



*Ripple*: FF will tell you if your chart starts to look triphasic? That's cool, I didn't know that. Sorry it crushed your hopes though. :(

*Krissie*: Ugh, FF did that to me too a few days ago. Once I got my +OPK they finally took them away. 

*todmommy*: yay for safe meds. :) My temp was way high today too, maybe it's a high temp kind of day. ;)


----------



## todmommy4568

Angel your temp today definitely looks like a post O temp! I think that would make sense if your preO temps are higher than normal then your postO temps would be higher as well.


----------



## MsRipple

Yeah maybe a two hour hold at 10 dpo is not ideal although I didn't drink anything. My temps may be off too because I have had a slight sore throat the last few days so maybe they are slightly elevated.


----------



## todmommy4568

I would try again in the morning ripple, your chart is definitely looking triphasic!!


----------



## lvksa

@cupcake.
I know that feeling&#8230;my charts are always all over the place haha. 

@msripple
chart does look good! I say try again in the morning as well.

@krissie328
Really stinks how feeling ill can mess so much with our charts. 

@todmommy4568
hope your OPKs get darker. 

@angel5000
pooh chest congestion >_< I hate that feeling. Hope you feel better soon. 

I did a test the past two days fmu, but they were neg. This morning I did one and as soon as I put it flat I swear I noticed a very faint line. I waited two mins and still saw it. Once the test was dry (probably 15 minutes later before I left for work) it was super difficult to see.

If O was as FF says on advanced setting then I&#8217;d be 12 dpo today. If O was as FF says on FAM setting then I&#8217;d be 10 dpo. 

I&#8217;m planning to test again in the morning just to see. AF is predicted to come tomorrow, but I&#8217;m not regular so could be any day now.

Almost all week I&#8217;ve been verrrry bloated and have had cramping. Sometimes the cramping feels like AF and sometimes it feels different, but I&#8217;m not sure how to explain the feeling.

Let me know if you can see anything on this test. It is definitely not easy to spot, but I still feel I can see a very slight something.

https://i570.photobucket.com/albums/ss141/smyh/IMG_8471_zpsclnkldw6.jpg

* I'm sorry that this picture is so big. I tried to upload as an attachment and couldn't.


----------



## MsRipple

Maybe just my computer but I don't see the picture attached


----------



## lvksa

In case you can't see the pic in the post above. I tried to upload as an attachment from my phone and seems it worked this time :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## krissie328

Msripple- Your chart does look good. Hopefully you get better results in the morning. 

lvksa- I don't see anything yet. Fx it is the start of your bfp!!

todmommy4568- Right there with ya!! My opk looked good yesterday. I thought for sure I would be getting a positive. Last night and this mornings were both lighter. 

I had some cramping in my left ovary area yesterday. I really thought for sure I would being oing soon.


----------



## Blackrain90

Ivska I feel like I maybe see something faint, but really hard to see.


----------



## MsRipple

I can't see it Ivska but I have a terrible eye for squinters! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Lawes1987

8dpo and getting the urge to test. I've been craving pork scratchings like mad, I think it's the salt. Also I'm constantly wet down there with creamy CM and when I wear my bra for prolonged periods, my breasts are a little tender when I take it off. I've also been very level headed and calm, which is unusual for me.

Thoughts?


----------



## Angel5000

Just got back from the gym session with my trainer (I splurged and hired a trainer for 3 months, I need the motivation and this forces me to go). I told her to go ahead and push me because I feel fine, just a little congested in the lungs. If it wasn't for the coughing I wouldn't even know anything was wrong (this is not abnormal for me with my asthma). Apparently I didn't eat enough today or something because I got sick about a third of the way through: dizzy, lightheaded, heart racing (and not in a healthy cardio way) and almost threw up. Needless to say I didn't get my full time in but we determined I am not eating enough. 

I'm not hungry, at all, but I think it's the new meds I'm on. So now I'm supposed to make sure to eat lots of snacks - she even told me to buy string cheese, cottage cheese, pickles, whatever will make me eat without eating a lot of sugar and carbs. I'm pkay with that, I love cheese. :D

*lvksa* I feel like my eye is catching on something, but I don't know for sure. Can't trust my eyes anyway. ;) 

*Lawes* I don't know what to say about that. Hopefully those are good signs.


----------



## lvksa

Thanks for having a look at yesterday's test ladies <3

I took one again this morning and it is still extremely faint, but I think it might be a tiny bit easier to see in the negative than yesterday's test... It was the same situation as yesterday though. It was easier to see a faint line of pink when the test was wet and I noticed something almost as soon as I set the test down flat.
 



Attached Files:







unnamed.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 10


----------



## MsRipple

*I ska* I think i can see the start of something on the tweaked version. Is it def there in person?

My temp took a dive so thinking I'm out. It's so hard to want something this badly. I know it's so early in the process but I can't help but worry that it won't happened we're gonna have a struggle due to our ages


----------



## cupcake.

Ivksa i think i may see something but can't be sure. But i'm having my fingers crossed it evolves into a full blown BFP! :hugs: :dust:

Ripple, sorry :hugs: :hugs: i know how it feels, and i'm young with no reason to believe we'll have problems.. it's natural to worry about something that is so important! But we will all get our sticky BFP soon :hugs:


----------



## todmommy4568

Ivksa- I think I see the start of something!!

Ripple- so sorry :hugs:

Angel- a trainer would kill me! Good for you!

AFM- ff gave me dotted crosshairs on cd13 this morning so I took out my temp on cd14 which was taken on no sleep and at the wrong time anyways and then it moved them to cd16. If I put a positive OPK on cd16 it makes them solid. Given my temp this morning I am thinking I may have actually O'ed already. And with how close that opk was on cd17 I am also thinking i may have caught the end of my surge. I'm so happy that we had some random :sex: on Halloween :haha: I am going to keep taking OPKs until Sunday to make sure but they are way faded out so cautiously saying 3dpo!


----------



## todmommy4568

This is my chart overlay for this cycle and the two before it. Do you ladies think I actuallt O'ed and missed it?!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Angel5000

Today's temp was a little lower than yesterdays but still higher than the rest. I am pretty sure I O'd and am about 2DPO. Will hopefully get my CH's tomorrow.

Thinking I've got a bit of a chance, BD about 3 days before O and day of O. I'm not really stressing. For now. ;) 


lvksa - I think I actually see something. Might be line eye though. But it looks like there's a faint line. FX!!! 

todmommy - Isn't CD16 a little early for you? Either way, welcome to the TWW :)
It does look like you possibly could have O'd early. Very weird though. I'm wondering what the next couple days will show temp wise.


----------



## todmommy4568

It is early, the past two months have been cd19 and cd20 the one before was annovulatory I think. My body could still be sorting out from iud removal though cuz this O day puts AF on her normal schedule. I am still thinking it would be weird to O that early but normally my positive opk would be tonight so they are pretty dark by now in past cycles and this morning my opk was very light.

I hope you O'ed!! How weird would it be for us to be cycle buddies lol usually you are testing when I am O'ing!


----------



## cupcake.

todmommy4568 said:


> It is early, the past two months have been cd19 and cd20 the one before was annovulatory I think. My body could still be sorting out from iud removal though cuz this O day puts AF on her normal schedule. I am still thinking it would be weird to O that early but normally my positive opk would be tonight so they are pretty dark by now in past cycles and this morning my opk was very light.
> 
> I hope you O'ed!! How weird would it be for us to be cycle buddies lol usually you are testing when I am O'ing!

It does look like you O'ed though! 
And the first month i O'ed CD20, then 17 and then last cycle super early at CD13! So totally possible, like you said your cycle could still be sorting itself out


----------



## Blackrain90

Ivska I see something again on those two. Hopefully you get a more clear positive tomorrow!!! Xoxo


----------



## MsRipple

It does look like possible o _*todsmommy*_! I'd keep taking opks to be sure though


----------



## Angel5000

todmommy4568 said:


> It is early, the past two months have been cd19 and cd20 the one before was annovulatory I think. My body could still be sorting out from iud removal though cuz this O day puts AF on her normal schedule. I am still thinking it would be weird to O that early but normally my positive opk would be tonight so they are pretty dark by now in past cycles and this morning my opk was very light.
> 
> I hope you O'ed!! How weird would it be for us to be cycle buddies lol usually you are testing when I am O'ing!

This would be a new thing for us!! Yay for cycle buddies! :happydance:


----------



## Lawes1987

How's everyone doing?

Black and Beth how are your pregnancies progressing?

AFM I'm 9dpo and I tested yesterday and got a bfn. However today I've had nipple pain and I've been really wet down there (OH commented on it during practice naughties:haha:)

Good sign?


----------



## Angel5000

Hoping that's a good sign Lawes!!


----------



## lvksa

Hi ladies

Traveled 5 hours north by car yesterday and arrived in my husband's city at about 9:30. Continued driving to his grandmothers village for a dinner and didn't get back to his family's house to sleep until about 2am.

I forgot my thermometer :( and his mom didn't have one either. I did another test this morning but honestly can't see anything without playing with filters on my phone, so it's definitely not darker than yesterday's if there is even anything there at all.

Still no spotting. I just have cramping here and there and it's mostly light cramping. Creamy CM as well.

Feeling a bit down now today, but have to put on a happy face for the in laws.


----------



## MsRipple

*Ivska* fingers crossed! Can you keep testing on your trip?

Af due either today or tomorrow for me. Temp rose v slightly this am so holding onto a shred of hope.. ....


----------



## todmommy4568

Good signs lawes!

Ivksa- :hugs: hope you feel better, there is still time

Ripple- how long is your LP? You're still quite a ways above cover even with the drop!

Angel- I think after this mornings temp I declare us cycle buddies this cycle :haha: I am still questioning it but I don't know how 3 raised temps could all be flukes


----------



## MsRipple

Tods mommy. Only tracked lp for the last few months but it's generally 11 or 12 days though my temp seems to go up high and drop sharply day before or of af

Exciting to be 4dpo already without knowing it! Tww will fly on by!


----------



## cupcake.

Congrats on being in the TWW todmommy :D sending lots of dust your way :dust: 

Afm, i'm done with my period, CD6 for me. I think we'll start BDing CD10 and then go two days, miss one day until i Ovulation is confirmed. We stuck to that plan last cycle as well and i ended up ovulating CD13, so i want to start the BDing this early again, just in case i ovulate early again. Which i am hoping because i do not want to wait any longer than necessary haha


----------



## todmommy4568

Ripple - wishful thinking but maybe 11dpo was late implantation dip! Hopefully the witch stays away!

Cupcake- sounds like a good plan! I am hoping this cycle is your sticky one!!

It is very weird TWW without even knowing :haha: I slept pretty crappy last night so that could have elevated temps but it was just random wake ups not actually getting out of bed and I think I slept 2-3 hours before temp so I'm going with it. Plus OPK was light again this morning which would mean if I didn't ovulate on cd16 O would be late now. On a random note I proved the whole don't dip an opk before a preg test thing :haha:


----------



## krissie328

Tod- yay for the tww and missing the first few days. 

Cupcake- sounds like a good plan. I hope you o earlier again.

Afm, still no o. CD 21 so just waiting. :nope:


----------



## todmommy4568

Krissie that is the pits :hugs: that egg needs to show up right quick!!!!


----------



## Angel5000

Today I got my CH! Woot! Looks like I can confirm that without vitex my cycles are typically long(er) with late O, because this was right on par for my pre-vitex cycles. 

AF is tentatively due next weekend, but I'm not taking B6 this cycle either so my LP will probably go back to 8-9 days instead of the 11days that it was while I was on Vitex and B6. 

I'd say it looks like you O'd *todmommy*, looks like we are cycle buddies. :) Woot! 

What happens if you dip an OPK before a pregnancy test?

*Krissie* Ugh, silly egg not showing! When do you usually O?


----------



## mrscletus

Hey ladies.. Sorry I have been MIA.. Packing and getting ready for vacation, along with school activities and Girl Scouts... How do moms do it? This is my first year of having very active kids in sports/activities... 

Tod, looks good for an O. 
Angel/Tod looks good for you being cycle buddies.. Looks like Cupcake and I are in that same boat.. I'm really hoping I don't have a super early O like last month! 

Took an OPK this am, just because I wanted to pee on something! Lol.. Very faint line. As expected for cd7!


----------



## todmommy4568

Angel5000 said:


> Today I got my CH! Woot! Looks like I can confirm that without vitex my cycles are typically long(er) with late O, because this was right on par for my pre-vitex cycles.
> 
> AF is tentatively due next weekend, but I'm not taking B6 this cycle either so my LP will probably go back to 8-9 days instead of the 11days that it was while I was on Vitex and B6.
> 
> I'd say it looks like you O'd *todmommy*, looks like we are cycle buddies. :) Woot!
> 
> What happens if you dip an OPK before a pregnancy test?
> 
> *Krissie* Ugh, silly egg not showing! When do you usually O?

Positive preg test lol not dark or anything but still a line. Ppl always caution not to dip an opk first if you are taking both, not sure why....but now I believe it :haha:


----------



## krissie328

Angel5000 said:


> *Krissie* Ugh, silly egg not showing! When do you usually O?

I have pcos and I am very irregular. I don't ovulate more often than I do. The two times I've ovulated in the last 5 cycles were cd 28 and 34. 

But I tried soy this cycle and have been eating lower carb in hopes it would push o up. 

Congrats on ch! I was thinking you would get them today.


----------



## cupcake.

krissie328 said:


> Angel5000 said:
> 
> 
> *Krissie* Ugh, silly egg not showing! When do you usually O?
> 
> I have pcos and I am very irregular. I don't ovulate more often than I do. The two times I've ovulated in the last 5 cycles were cd 28 and 34.
> 
> But I tried soy this cycle and have been eating lower carb in hopes it would push o up.
> 
> Congrats on ch! I was thinking you would get them today.Click to expand...

That definitely sucks, i'm sorry :hugs: fingers crossed you O soon with the soy! :dust:


----------



## MsRipple

Just left for a weekend trip and realized I forgot to pack tampons. Blind optimism!


----------



## jalilma

mrscletus said:


> I live in NW Pa... and amazingly it is in the 70s this week!! But when we get back from Disney I am sure it will be below freezing and we will have to start up the coal stove to thaw out our house.

I'm in pa too!


----------



## todmommy4568

Welcome to the crazy :rofl: If I don't have one of my temps discarded FF says I am 7dpo so I figured that was enough of an excuse to test :haha: I won't test over the weekend though since I am going to my parents but that's probably a good thing lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Angel5000

*todmommy* I had no idea!! 
You have a serious POAS addiction!! :rofl: 

*Krissie* Oh that sucks! My sister has PCOS and has similar problems. Hoping the soy and low carbs helps you out! Is there anything doctors can do, or are you trying a natural route first?


----------



## krissie328

Angel- I used clomid to conceive ds. I was hoping we wouldn't have to do that this time. Mostly because we moved and I don't have a regular doctor yet. And I really don't want to go through all the testing.


----------



## Lawes1987

So 10dpo today and just bloating and gas to speak of. Oh and indigestion! I never normally get that. I bet I'll still get a bfn in the morning though!

Good luck to all the ladies ovulating. Get on those partners :blush:


----------



## Blackrain90

Hey ladies! Been creeping in on your journeys!! 

Currently dealing with a combination of massive hunger and wicked food aversions- for someone who already has issues with eating, it has certainly been a struggle but I'm just glad it's not lots of nausea, more just a highly sensitive gag reflex (but I've already gained 3lbs so not concerned). Pretty exhausted though.
First prenatal appt next week, and first ultrasound in probably 3-4 weeks (NT scan).Tried to hear baby's heartbeat on home doppler but no luck, too early. Heard with DS around 9+3 so hopefully by the end of next week I can put my mind at ease.


----------



## lvksa

Hi ladies &#127801;

About 4 hours I'll be back in the car to drive to Riyadh, but this time with my mom in law too. &#128584;&#128522;.

I did test again this morning and I can see a line on the test without squinting, although still very faint. Doesn't show up well in pictures though. 

Still no spotting or anything, just the same cramping and creamy cm.

I'll reply to you all properly when I get back home &#128077;&#127995;.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## cupcake.

Hello Ladies :) 

My temp was quite high today, but i don't think it's really accurate, because I only had 2 consecutive hours of sleep before i took my temp and it was super hot in our bedroom tonight as well. 
But I won't be temping tomorrow so I didn't want to miss two days in a row.

My dance group is having our first performance for the season, so I am definitely taking advantage of not being pregnant yet and enjoy a drink or two (too many) at the after party. Obviously I'd prefer it the other way around, but since I'm not pregnant yet, might as well join in the fun and behave like all the other 23year olds I know for once :lol:


----------



## Angel5000

My temp plummeted today. Weird for 4DPO. Could be because we are at my moms house but the house is warmer than I'm used to so I expected a high temp not a really low one. :shrug: The symptom spotter in me is wondering if it could be an implantation dip....trying not to think about it. I think it's too early. 

We are working on our "inherited property", trying to make it livable (previous tenants were friends of my husbands uncle, an they were drug addicts and they TRASHED the place). We were going to just get rid of it but we have friends who desperately need a place to live and we have said if they do the work they can live there for relatively low rent. Today my mom and I managed to clear out the upstairs, pulled up the old nasty carpet and the wood under it and found the original hard wood underneath! In mostly good condition! We are excited. :) All that's left for hte upstairs is some paint and a little cleaning and we have 2 livable bedrooms. :haha: (out of a whole house). 



lvksa - oh yay! I can't see much on the picture but I'm hoping it keeps getting darker. 

black - so excited for you!! Can't wait to hear about your first appointment!


----------



## Lawes1987

So I'm CD29 and 11dpo I think. Last night when I wiped I got a little brown blood mixed in with my creamy CM and again this morning. This is the test I took. I never spot before my AF, which isn't due for another 2 days.


----------



## Lawes1987

Pic
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Lawes1987

Better pic
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## krissie328

Lawes- do you see something in person? I think I can see a faint line. Fx it is the start of your bfp.


----------



## lvksa

@lawes1987
I can't really see anything in the pic, but I know from my own tests this month that pics are definitely not the same as seeing it in person. 


My temp dropppppped this morning. Really wish I hadn't forgotten my thermometer this weekend while we traveled. I took a test anyways and its the darkest one yet. Midway through the work day I noticed some brownish cm. Have had some light brown spotting this afternoon/evening, but so far nothing major. I do sometimes get this before pink spotting which turns to AF, so we'll see what happens. I'm still having cramping and backaches as well.
 



Attached Files:







ctp-229405-1446981546.jpeg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Blackrain90

Lawes I feel like I maybe see something but can't really tell. Hopefully it darkens and AF stays away!

Ivska, I definitely see something on that one, I hope the spotting is leftover implantation spotting. Keeping my everything crossed for both you ladies!


----------



## krissie328

Ivksa- I can see a line on yours today. I hadn't been able to before.


----------



## cupcake.

Ivksa, i can definitely see one! Fingers crossed it'll turn into a nice dark BFP for you!

Lawes, i don't see anything but i know those squinters can be so hard to get pics of. Is there something in person? 

Afm, started OPKs today, as expected super faint. Yesterday was super fun, but i'm soo tired today haha definitely remember now why i rarely go out partying, i may only be 23 but i'm definitely too old for that hahaha 

But i'm excited for this week as it's going to be time to get active again and i hope we can time BDing like we did last cycle. :)


----------



## MsRipple

Fingers crossed ivkska and lawes! Ivska I can see the line on the invert

Cd 2 for me.....


----------



## Angel5000

Today's temp is back up above cover (just barely) but it makes yesterday's drop look like a lovely little dip that makes me want to hope it's implantation. But 4DPO is too early, isn't it? Oh well. Not testing until next weekend at least. I haven't been taking any b6 this cycle so if I go back to my old LP then AF is due Thursday (9 day LP). 

lvksa - I definitely see something on that one!!! :happydance: FX that the brown is just left over implantation! 

lawes - I don't see anything, is there anything in person?


----------



## Lawes1987

Yeah me and my sister could both see it in person but it is super faint. I tested because last night I wiped and had brown in my creamy CM and this morning I had a little in my first wipe of the day. However I've been to the loo several times since and had no more. So I'm thinking implantation bleeding maybe. I'm cd30, 10-12dpo and I'm getting slight aching in my boobs, sharp pains in my nipples on and off and right side cramping. Also I feel really warm, have had gas, bloating and indigestion.


----------



## cupcake.

Angel5000 said:


> Today's temp is back up above cover (just barely) but it makes yesterday's drop look like a lovely little dip that makes me want to hope it's implantation. But 4DPO is too early, isn't it? Oh well. Not testing until next weekend at least. I haven't been taking any b6 this cycle so if I go back to my old LP then AF is due Thursday (9 day LP).
> 
> lvksa - I definitely see something on that one!!! :happydance: FX that the brown is just left over implantation!
> 
> lawes - I don't see anything, is there anything in person?

Yay for temp being back over the coverline! 4dpo does seem early but you never know! And i gotta say, your coverline is set pretty high up! I know FF Likes to have all pre O temps below coverline, but i think it's quite high and if a temp dips a bit below i don't think it's that big of a deal with it being so high anyways.
Fingers crossed it's implantation :dust:

Afm, nothing much to report, my OPKs are really faint as expected for CD 9, but not so faint that i would worry about super late implantation, i think it might be about the same timing as last cycles.


----------



## lvksa

Extreme cramping and heavy bleeding today &#55357;&#56468;&#55357;&#56398;&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## Lawes1987

So I took another test this morning and the line is slightly darker, I managed to go an OK picture. My boobs are tingling like mad BUT when I wiped this morning there was a bit of fresh red blood.

I'm CD30, 10-12dpo and AF is due tomorrow. Am I out?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Lawes1987

lvksa said:


> Extreme cramping and heavy bleeding today &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;

I'm so sorry babe x


----------



## Lawes1987

Better pic
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## cupcake.

Sorry ivksa :hugs: :hugs: 
Lawes, i do see something on that last pic. About the bleeding, can't say if you're out, it's possible to bleed while pregnant, i guess only the next couple days will tell. Depends on if AF fully shows up or the tests get darker..

I noticed i'm having some pains in my lower left side.. not sure if it's maybe from impending ovulation? But from how faint my tests are it should still be a couple days and i haven't had O pains in a while, though i did have some before.. so i'm curious about what my OPK looks like tonight. Might have to start the dancing early


----------



## Lawes1987

Man getting a clear one is hard
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 5


----------



## krissie328

lvksa said:


> Extreme cramping and heavy bleeding today &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;

:hugs: So sorry hun.


----------



## krissie328

Lawes- I can definitely see it. Fx the bleeding stops.


----------



## Lawes1987

krissie328 said:


> Lawes- I can definitely see it. Fx the bleeding stops.

Me too!! Even though my friend had a full period while pregnant, so I know it's not always sinister it's just hard not to think the worst after 3 losses.


----------



## todmommy4568

Ivska- so sorry :hugs:

Lawes- fx'ed that the bleeding stops or the tests get darker despite the bleeding

Angel- I agree with cupcake your coverline is super high so dropping below it shouldn't be that big of a deal unless it is way below but hopefully it was early implant!!

I am feeling pretty out, it's so weird not truly knowing if I O'ed or not it just makes me feel a little lost. But my temp is pretty flat so I don't think I caught with my temps the way they are. I had some cramping last night and a sore throat that turned into a full blown cold today though so that gives me a little hope


----------



## Angel5000

lvksa - :( Oh no. :hugs: 

lawes - FX the bleeding stops. My friend also had a full period the first month she was pregnant so there's always that hope still. 



cupcake. said:


> Yay for temp being back over the coverline! 4dpo does seem early but you never know! And i gotta say, your coverline is set pretty high up! I know FF Likes to have all pre O temps below coverline, but i think it's quite high and if a temp dips a bit below i don't think it's that big of a deal with it being so high anyways.
> Fingers crossed it's implantation :dust:

Yeah my temps this cycle have been significantly higher than normal for me. If I were drawing the coverline myself, I would have probably put it a tenth or two lower. FF sometimes makes it a little on the high side I think.


----------



## cscbeth8421

hey ladies! Still following you guys as well! 
Ivksa, im sorry. :(
Lawes - hopefully AF stays away. fingers crossed

AFM, food aversions!!!!!! Slight nausea with the aversions. Its way worse at work, probably because i am idle more than at home chasing around my son. Was able to find the heartbeat on my doppler since Friday so that makes me very happy! First OB appt next friday, nov 20th and Ultrasound for genetic testing on Dec 11th


----------



## todmommy4568

How exciting beth! I'm so happy everything is going well for you! :flower:


----------



## krissie328

cscbeth8421 said:


> AFM, food aversions!!!!!! Slight nausea with the aversions. Its way worse at work, probably because i am idle more than at home chasing around my son. Was able to find the heartbeat on my doppler since Friday so that makes me very happy! First OB appt next friday, nov 20th and Ultrasound for genetic testing on Dec 11th

Aww!! I am pretty sure the doppler was my favorite before he started moving. It was so lovely and reassuring. Reminds me of a train.


----------



## krissie328

Afm, I am on my second day of pretty heavy ewcm but no positive opk. I am already CD 24 so if I o it will be late again. And our BD has just not been good timing. 

I have a doctor's appointment Wednesday with an ob/gyn. I am wanting to talk about the next step and ask about Clomid. I am thinking he will probably tell me I need to lose weight. My blood pressure has been slightly elevated two of the last three times I have been to the doctor. So I am hoping to see what he wants and what I need to do.


----------



## todmommy4568

Krissie- are you opks getting darker at all? Sorry if you have already said..I really fell behind over the weekend

I think I am going to break out an FRER tomorrow morning. I have heartburn right now from my coffee and feel very nauseous which is very odd for me.


----------



## krissie328

Tod- no they arent getting darker. I had a really dark one last week but no temp shift. 

Fx for you! Hope you get youp bfp.


----------



## BostonLover89

Still stalking you guys! 

*Todmommy* I was feeling under the weather when I got my BFP! Hopefully tomorrow you will find a nice BFP!FX for you! 

*Beth* Very exciting! I cant wait to hear my little one's heartbeat! 

AFM, nothing terribly new. No serious nausea, just sore boobs and cramping every once in a while. I am still waiting for my referral go through so I can make my first appointment which is making me really anxious.


----------



## todmommy4568

Thanks ladies, I doubt I will get any sort of line with it being so early but I guess you never know.

Glad to hear things are going well Boston


----------



## Lawes1987

Still bleeding. It's still lighter then a period and brown/light red so we will see. I'll test again in the morning x


----------



## Blackrain90

So sorry Ivska :(

Lawes fx'd your test is darker tomorrow, I definitely saw the line on today's test.

Beth I am super jealous you were able to find the HB on doppler haha, I have read it is rare before 8 weeks. Glad everything is going well (i feel ya with the food aversion though)! People at work are starting to ask questions as my stomach is popping out a bit, but I don't want to tell my boss until I hear HB so will be trying every night.


----------



## krissie328

Fx you find the heartbeat soon black. I was 9 weeks when I found it with ds. Took me forever!


----------



## Angel5000

Hoping you hear the HB soon black!! 

todmommy - waiting to see your POAS! :)


----------



## MsRipple

:hugs::growlmad:_*ivska*_

Do we need a new November name? Turkey basters? Lol


----------



## cscbeth8421

I found the heart beat at 8w4d. About the same as my son. I always find it in the middle, waaaay down low and just to the side of my heart beat. This one seems super buried though. Must be the way it is laying. I haven't started showing at all which is surprising! I thought for sure i would be starting to show by 9 weeks. Put on 1lb so far. My parents know im pregnant but haven't told my brothers. They will be here for thanksgiving, so i think i will tell them then. 
TODMOMMY- where is that FRER?!


----------



## todmommy4568

My tests were so confusing :wacko: So I got after the time limit lines on both of my cheapies, different brands. I took an FRER and FRRR, keep in mind this was all last night cuz I got really antsy :haha: I will buy more FRER after work today and take one tomorrow morning. Anyways I got lines on both at the two minute mark and then the line disappeared when they dried :( I will upload an invert of one of my FRER lines, it is insane :haha:


----------



## cscbeth8421

todmommy4568 said:


> My tests were so confusing :wacko: So I got after the time limit lines on both of my cheapies, different brands. I took an FRER and FRRR, keep in mind this was all last night cuz I got really antsy :haha: I will buy more FRER after work today and take one tomorrow morning. Anyways I got lines on both at the two minute mark and then the line disappeared when they dried :( I will upload an invert of one of my FRER lines, it is insane :haha:

AHHHHH upload soon! :)


----------



## todmommy4568

Okay maybe not insane but still :rofl: I am so sick of any sort of positive tests ha a friend that knows we are trying told me after last month "you sure get a lot of positives" and kind of laughed and although I laughed with her and the ridiculousness of it I was like yea it would be cool though if I got a positive test that didn't end with me getting my period ugh. Anyways small pity party over now I am just going to enjoy the testing obsession :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## cscbeth8421

totally see that....you're so early though! 8dpo! How did you do that? If this doesn't turn into a BFP you should take one mid cycle next month and see if you get a +. lol


----------



## todmommy4568

cscbeth8421 said:


> totally see that....you're so early though! 8dpo! How did you do that? If this doesn't turn into a BFP you should take one mid cycle next month and see if you get a +. lol

:rofl: I keep thinking maybe I am 10 instead of 8 because FF gave me a cd13 prediction before I discarded some temps. I think its unlikely but it's possible. But we have to remember that the test didn't dry with a line now it just has some weird shadow haze thing :wacko:


----------



## Angel5000

todmommy4568 said:


> My tests were so confusing :wacko: So I got after the time limit lines on both of my cheapies, different brands. I took an FRER and FRRR, keep in mind this was all last night cuz I got really antsy :haha: I will buy more FRER after work today and take one tomorrow morning. Anyways I got lines on both at the two minute mark and then the line disappeared when they dried :( I will upload an invert of one of my FRER lines, it is insane :haha:

What? A line that disappeared after drying? :wacko: So confusing. I don't understand how that even happens.


----------



## todmommy4568

Me either! So frustrating :trouble:

But we shouldn't even be talking about me right now...look at that temp jump!!!!!!


----------



## Angel5000

Right! DH looked at my temp this morning and said, "Wow, that's practically a fever for you." Because I rarely get into the 98s, even mid-day, unless I'm fairly active. Hoping it's a good sign!

I have tomorrow off work for Veteran's day (randomly have a day off in the middle of the week....so odd.....we didn't do this when I Taught in Texas), and I'm SO tempted to try to test tomorrow morning, even though I doubt I'd be able to pick anything up at 8DPO.


----------



## todmommy4568

Test! Test! Test! :haha:


----------



## cscbeth8421

Angel, that is an amazing temp spike! 8dpo....ehhhhh...Todmommy you're a bad influence. lol :haha: 
I would wait till at least 10dpo...but you don't have to listen to me. Awesome chart!


----------



## todmommy4568

Only a little bit beth :haha:

So I just went to bathroom and holy creamy cm I wiped and was like oh that was slippery :haha: and then noticed the abundance on my panties and my right nipple hurts. It has been that way since last night just random not all the time but only the right one.


----------



## todmommy4568

Just sitting here thinking about if I ran in to you guys on the street lol we know ridiculous amounts of personal information about each other :haha:

Oh and I had a super vivid baby dream it creeped me out!


----------



## krissie328

todmommy4568 said:


> Just sitting here thinking about if I ran in to you guys on the street lol we know ridiculous amounts of personal information about each other :haha:

I have thought.. what if we were all sitting around chatting, would we really talk like this?? I find it is funny, but refreshing since my girlfriends in real life are all past making babies. I need someone that understands!!


----------



## todmommy4568

Yea my girlfriends don't want to hear about my abundant cm or look at things I peed on, believe me I proved that after one too many glasses of wine :rofl: they really don't care or get excited


----------



## Blackrain90

Haha I am totally the type who would talk about this stuff in person with people I'm comfortable around. My best friend would be beet red talking about it though haha, not really a sharer. But now and then me and my sister get into in depth convos about CM, cervix position etc haha


----------



## Angel5000

You are such a bad influence! *todmommy* :rofl:

*beth* I'm going to try so hard to wait until 10DPO. I don't know if I'll actually get that far. :haha:

As for talking about outside of here, I'm totally the kind of person who would talk about this stuff with my friends! Some of my friends wouldn't be as open, but many of my friends would. My sister and I talk about this stuff on a fairly regular basis. lol!


----------



## Blackrain90

Well ladies, apparently doc wants to do a dating scan, so I will get an ultrasound next Wednesday! Yayyyy so stoked. Not gonna bother with the NT scan.


----------



## todmommy4568

Yay! How exciting black!!!!!


----------



## cscbeth8421

Blackrain90 said:


> Well ladies, apparently doc wants to do a dating scan, so I will get an ultrasound next Wednesday! Yayyyy so stoked. Not gonna bother with the NT scan.

YAY, cant wait to see your pics! I never posted mine at 7 week because it was just a blob with a heartbeat. lol


----------



## Angel5000

black - so exciting!! :)


My temp today dropped but it's still in the 98s (which is still high for me) so I'm trying to keep my hopes up. Managed to avoid testing this morning because I don't think that 8DPO will tell me much, and I might as well wait. If my body is returning to normal then AF would be due tomorrow so why waste a test today. If nothing shows by the weekend I'll test Saturday morning (11DPO). Too much to worry about testing during the week while getting ready to go to work. I don't want a test on the brain while I'm trying to teach.


----------



## krissie328

cscbeth8421 said:


> Blackrain90 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, apparently doc wants to do a dating scan, so I will get an ultrasound next Wednesday! Yayyyy so stoked. Not gonna bother with the NT scan.
> 
> YAY, cant wait to see your pics! I never posted mine at 7 week because it was just a blob with a heartbeat. lolClick to expand...

Super excited Black!! That is a great gestation for a good picture. 

I like the blob with a heartbeat. :haha:


----------



## MsRipple

*Todsmommy* any poas action?

*Angel * looking good :)!


----------



## krissie328

Angel5000 said:


> My temp today dropped but it's still in the 98s (which is still high for me) so I'm trying to keep my hopes up. Managed to avoid testing this morning because I don't think that 8DPO will tell me much, and I might as well wait. If my body is returning to normal then AF would be due tomorrow so why waste a test today. If nothing shows by the weekend I'll test Saturday morning (11DPO). Too much to worry about testing during the week while getting ready to go to work. I don't want a test on the brain while I'm trying to teach.

It still looks strong. Fx is stays up for you!


----------



## Lawes1987

Sorry about being MIA, I was pretty emotional after getting 2 positive tests on consecutive days and then starting to bleed a day before AF was due. I had one light day, one heavy day and today is a light day again. And a negative test tonight. I spoke to a nurse on 111 (UK less urgent then 999) and she said it sounded like an early miscarriage and to take it easy. I'm pretty gutted because my husband would have loved a July baby and this is miscarriage number 4. Onwards and upwards I guess.


----------



## Angel5000

So I expected that sometime today I would start to get blood in CM when checking cervix, which was typical of me at 8DPO before I did my Vitex/b6 regime. But nothing today. My CM is still creamy, though significantly decreased in amount (that's not encouraging). I'm wondering if it's possible that my LP might be lengthening? Or.....dare I allow myself to be optimistic?! Trying so very hard not to! 

My longest LP has been 11 days, and that was only with the help of b6. Every day after tomorrow is just going to be torture. 

No signs AF is on her way.


*Lawes* :hugs: I'm so sorry. I felt the same way when I had my CP, but I can't imagine four miscarriages. :( Sending love, and warm thoughts.


----------



## Blackrain90

So sorry Lawes that is absolutely awful :(

Angel things are looking good, fx'd!

Finally found little bub's heartbeat tonight, a little tough to hear (or keep for more than a few seconds at a time haha) but nice and fast.


----------



## cupcake.

Good morning ladies :) 

I'm so sorry lawes :hugs: i felt devastated last month when i had my chemical, can't imagine losing 4 little miracles. :hugs:

My OPK this morning was so faint, it was practically a squinter! I was super confused, my lines haven't gotten super dark yet but they were significantly darker than this morning... I know it's not a huge indicator, last month i didn't have much of a progression either but like a barely there line does have me worried that ovulation is still quite far away.. need to see how it looks like this evening when i get home from work, i hope my line will be darker again.


----------



## todmommy4568

Lawes so sorry :hugs:

Ripple I had some POAS action yesterday morning, BFN. :(

Cupcake hopefully they start darkening soon :flower:

AFM I am just going to wait for AF to show, no more testing. The way my chart is looking I'm pretty sure I am out which is okay, now to wait this cycle out haha 5 more days


----------



## Angel5000

So temp was up today. It's 9DPO, and so I should start to see some signs of AF today, if nothing else I Should get some blood in CM when checking cervix. But with the spike in temp, I'm beginning to wonder..... Trying so hard not to get my hopes up.

So exciting *black*!! :)

*todmommy*Hoping you aren't out, but if you are then let it be a quick 5 days. :)


----------



## krissie328

Angel- it is looking promising!! Fx you have a little bean in there. 

Tod- Sorry this has been a poor tww for you! 

Afm, I had my doctors appointment yesterday. It went so much better than I expected. He took my medical history and asked about my treatment with DS and then prescribed me the same treatment. So I have two months of 50 mg Clomid and two months of 100 if I need it. 

I am thinking I am going to hold off using it until after the holidays. We are traveling for Thanksgiving and I kinda just want to be able to relax over Christmas and paint DS's room. So whenever my period shows in January/February I think we will give it a go! 

:happydance:


----------



## cupcake.

Sorry for the BFN, todmommy! :hugs: still having my fingers crossed, you never know :dust:

Krissie, congrats! Totally understand wanting to relax over the holidays, if it's what you want go for it. Will probably nice to enjoy all the drinks and food without thinking twice about it :) 

I'm on my way home right now, will take an OPK as soon as i'm home, which will then be about 4 1/2 hour hold. Hoping i'll have a darker line than this morning


----------



## todmommy4568

Angel that's awesome! Hopefully she stays away!

Krissie I'm so glad your appointment went well! It's always nice when you get someone who will listen and be proactive 

Cupcake GL with your opk!

Thanks for the uplift ladies! I know I'm not out until the witch shows but my last two charts have been triphasic with positives so this chart is just so abnormal. I have been having heartburn, headaches, and backaches pretty consistently which is abnormal so maybe I have a shot :shrug: Not getting my hopes up either way. I am going to switch thermometers before tomorrow just in case it is my thermometer


----------



## Angel5000

I started to feel sick today: sore throat, stuffy nose, etc. I'd love to think that it's one of those "get sick because you are pregnant" things, but we've got strep throat going around the school so I'm on the worried side. :( 

I've been checking my cervix all day and no sign at all that AF is on her way. Cervix has been high and soft most of the day. CM is still creamy but very little of it, so I don't know if that's a good sign. 

This is officially the longest LP I've ever had without the use of Vitex and B6. 

Krissie - I would completely want to relax over the holidays! Enjoy! So glad your doctor appointment went well!

Cupcake - how'd the OPK go?!


----------



## cupcake.

Angel, fingers crossed the witch stays away! it's a good sign that this is the longest LP without B6 :dust:

My OPK last evening was definitely darker then that morning's, not even close to positive though. I didn't even bother to take one this morning, since my morning OPKs are always lighter and last cycle my blazing positive was in the evening as well, so i'll take one this evening and see :) 

Didn't end up BDing, but i'm not worried, i do think i have a couple more days till ovulation and we have all weekend to BD :D


----------



## Angel5000

At least it was darker! :) 

AFM, I could help it I tested this morning with a Wondfo. BFN. But it's still early and today's temp was up again so I still have hope. Gonna be nervous all day waiting for the witch to show! Normally I'm not this nervous about it but I usually have signs by now!


----------



## cupcake.

Oh i'm so nervous as well! And you really are still early, but it does look good! Fingers crossed!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## krissie328

Angel5000 said:


> At least it was darker! :)
> 
> AFM, I could help it I tested this morning with a Wondfo. BFN. But it's still early and today's temp was up again so I still have hope. Gonna be nervous all day waiting for the witch to show! Normally I'm not this nervous about it but I usually have signs by now!

Fx for you!! I really hope she stays away.


----------



## BostonLover89

Hello again ladies!!! I just wanted to share my little fuzzy U/S picture! The doctor wanted to make sure it wasn't etopic because of my family history and I have been having pretty bad cramps since my BFP. Sorry for the poor quality, lol my iphone is a few generations behind the cool kids and the print out wasn't that great to begin with. We were able to see the heartbeat and Dr. said the cramps were probably early stretching, since I am petite and have muscle tone in my abdomen I will probably feel it a little more.

Just wanted to say thank you for all the support and advice you guys gave me this cycle! :hugs:


----------



## krissie328

Congrats Boston! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Angel5000

Congrats Boston!!! So exciting!!!!!


So, ladies, you are basically going to be getting a play-by-play of my life over the next few days because I seriously am on edge about this whole TWW! It's 10DPO. I hav NO SIGNS of AF. None. When i check my cervix it's still high and soft and while I have basiclaly no CM to speak of, I am usually getting tinge of blood if I check cervix by now. Nothing. 

Just tested again. Because...why not. LoL! BFN. 

If AF doens't come tomorrow it will officially be my longest LP ever. Even longer than when on b6. And still a BFN. WTF?! 


Going to the gym. Need to wokr out some of my frustration/stress.


----------



## Blackrain90

Angel I dont see an entry for today, excited to see what's happening for you!


----------



## Angel5000

Yesterday I had no signs of AF and a BFN. CM basically gone. Before bed I checked cervix and there was faint pink when I wiped my fingers (faint enough I couldn't see it except on the TP). This morning my temp took a huge dive. So I am thinking AF may be on her way and I didn't bother to test. I'll keep watching for signs and if nothing by 14DPO then I'll test. 

If things follow my normal route, I usually start to get pink/blood when checking cervix about 2 days before AF. Which would mean I should expect AF around Monday-Tuesday. 

This is officially the longest LP I've ever had. Longer than any LP I had while even on b6. I'm very confused. I thought your LP didn't just change. 8 months off the pill is my body STILL changing/adjusting? I was on the pill for 15 years.... I guess it could take quite a while to adjust.


Black - you're just a couple minutes early. ;)


----------



## cupcake.

Argh, i'm sorry angel. Had so much hope for you.
Totally get why you would be confused. But maybe the b6 helped regulate your body so it now has a longer LP by itself? 

CD15 for me and no ovulation yet. No positive OPK yet either but they're getting close so i'm hoping i only have a couple more days. 
We're definitely having a good BDing schedule going i think. Going to BD again tonight, take a break tomorrow, BD again tuesday and then just see wether or not i O'ed already and just go from there. 

A tiny bit bummed that i didn't ovulate as early as last cycle, but that's okay. I'm determined to catch that egg, no matter when it decides to pop out :)


----------



## Angel5000

I'm hoping that's the case. I really thought this was going to be my BFP, but if not at least my body is finally developing a "normal" LP?

Good luck catching the egg. Sounds like you've got a good BD plan cupcake!


----------



## Angel5000

omg. 


On a whim I took a test because when checking my cervix it seems like I'm getting less, not more, pink. So I tested with a Wondfo on a 2 hour hold. 

I see a line. i don't know if you can see it in the pic. But DH definitely can see it. And I texted it to a friend and she said she definitely can see it. 

I'm trying not to get my hopes up. DH definitely doesn't want us to get our hopes up. With the CP a couple months ago, we are very hesitant. and the line is still very light. I just made DH go to the store and get me a couple extra boxes of tests though. LoL He thinks I'm crazy. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## krissie328

Angel, I totally see it! Fx it is a sticky bean.


----------



## Blackrain90

Ahhh Angel I see it too! Keeping my EVERYTHING crossed that you have a sticky bean in there!!!!


----------



## todmommy4568

Definitely see it angel!! :)


----------



## cupcake.

Angel, definitely a line there!! Having my fingers crossed it's a sticky one for you! :dust: 

Also, happy 10 weeks blackrain :hugs:


----------



## Blackrain90

Thanks cupcake!!!


----------



## MsRipple

Yeah angel !!!!


----------



## Angel5000

Tested this morning. There is a very faint line on the Wondfo (fainter than yesterday I think) but nothing on the "Answer" brand (only thing Safeway had last night aside from digis). I'm worried it isn't going to be sticky. :(

My temp is still low like yesterday but I slept very poorly and was cold. But FF adjusted my CH to match the low temps since AF hasn't come. Guess all I can do is wait.


----------



## todmommy4568

I'm sorry angel :hugs: hopefully it turns around

AFM just waiting for AF she should be here tomorrow but with that temp plummet I kind of am expecting her to show up today. Hopefully on to the next cycle very soon


----------



## cscbeth8421

So sorry todmommy. 

Angel, keeping my fingers crossed for you BFP.


----------



## Angel5000

Just went to the bathroom and there's some blood. :( Thinking I might be out after all. 

I'll have to wait and see if it gets any heavier.


----------



## cupcake.

So sorry angel :hugs: :hugs: hoping it might not get any heavier :hugs:


----------



## krissie328

So sorry Angel. :hug:


----------



## krissie328

Afm, DH and I are going to be wtt until February. I just need a break and I am going to use the opportunity to lose some weight and prep for our clomid cycle. I have decided to go back on birth control for three months since it was the recommended protocol for pcos and clomid by my doctor.


----------



## todmommy4568

GL with the weight loss krissie!


----------



## Angel5000

GL Krissie. :hugs:

So my bleeding increased to full AF flow. I'm devestated. I was 4 days late this month. Longest LP I've ever had. I know there was a line on yesterday and this mornings test for Wondfo but not for the other tests. Is Wondfo really that much more sensitive ? Or was it false? 

Is this ANOTHER chemical?? 

I feel like my heart is being shredded. I really let my hopes up yesterday bc I was so late I figured it had to be true.


----------



## cupcake.

Angel5000 said:


> GL Krissie. :hugs:
> 
> So my bleeding increased to full AF flow. I'm devestated. I was 4 days late this month. Longest LP I've ever had. I know there was a line on yesterday and this mornings test for Wondfo but not for the other tests. Is Wondfo really that much more sensitive ? Or was it false?
> 
> Is this ANOTHER chemical??
> 
> I feel like my heart is being shredded. I really let my hopes up yesterday bc I was so late I figured it had to be true.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I'm sorry. There was definitely a line there on the test you posted. And with that long LP, it really might have been a chemical. I'm so sorry :hugs:

And good luck with the weight loss krissie! :hugs:

afm, my temps are kind of leveling. My OPK this evening was a tad bit lighter than yesterday's so I'm getting nervous about not ovulating again. Although when I had my anovulatory cycle, my temps were up and down all the time like a roller coaster, now they're pretty much around the same level. So it may just be late ovulation. And by late I actually mean my regular ovulation of around CD20. I guess I'm just spoiled by my textbook cycle last month with a blazing OPK and ovulation at CD13. Seriously, why can't i have a cycle like that everytime? 

I got a job offer from the company i'm working for right now. I'm employed with a temporary employment company and the place I work at really wants to keep me. Which is great, I love working there and if they wouldn't want to keep me, I'd have to change to a different company end of january when my time with them is up. 
I'd earn the same amount of money, except since they pay 13 monthly wages (called Christmas Money in Germany, tons of companies do that, but it's not mandatory and the temporary employment company doesn't pay 13 wages) and i'd have more days available for holiday leave (30 instead of 24, which is the minimum by law). 
The only downside is I would only be getting a one year contract at first. It's pretty much standart to do that and my boss has assured me that if I keep working the way I do, after that year they will turn it into an unlimited contract. Thing is, if I fall pregnant during that year, i'm sure they wouldn renew and prolong the contract. And i definitely want to stay home at least 1 1/2 years after baby is born, so that would definitely make this plan a bit harder. But I've also told OH, we definitely thought we'd be pregnant by now. We've made plans around that that we had to toss because it still hasn't happened. And it still might not happen for a while and i am not willing to let an opportunity like that go just because we plan on being pregnant. Those plans aren't a guarantee for anything and if it doesn't happen and we're still trying in a year's time I would regret it so much if i hadn't taken the opportunity.

However, nothing's set in stone yet and if I do fall pregnant before any contracts are signed then i might still decline the offer but for now it looks like i will take it. 

that was longer than i intended haha didn't want to bore you ladies :flower:


----------



## Lawes1987

Angel5000 said:


> GL Krissie. :hugs:
> 
> So my bleeding increased to full AF flow. I'm devestated. I was 4 days late this month. Longest LP I've ever had. I know there was a line on yesterday and this mornings test for Wondfo but not for the other tests. Is Wondfo really that much more sensitive ? Or was it false?
> 
> Is this ANOTHER chemical??
> 
> I feel like my heart is being shredded. I really let my hopes up yesterday bc I was so late I figured it had to be true.

I can't believe it happened to you too. I had that happen this cycle too. I'm so sorry, you see that line and I don't care what anyone says your heart goes in your mouth and you get excited and then boom. It sucks babe. I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Angel5000

Thanks everyone for the support. It has been an incredibly difficult day. It's really difficult to teach math when all I can think about is I thought I was possibly going to get my baby and now I'm not. :cry: 

So, question. Do you ladies see your regular family physician for your TTC questions and your annual pap smear etc, or do you go to an OB/GYN? I've always used my regular physician for my annual check up and pap smear, but I'm wondering if maybe I need to see a specific gyno instead when I go in this year. 

*cupcake* Hopefully you O soon! I wish every cycle was textbook like that! When I was on Vitex I was so perfectly regular at CD16, without it I O at CD26. It sucks. If i wasn't trying to make sure I could bring some data to my doctor in a couple months to show my very long cycles and very short LP, I'd still be on the vitex. 

Good luck with that job offer!! I agree, definitely keep trying to get pregnant but take the offer because you don't know if you will be pregnant during that year or not. If you do get pregnant and it doesn't work out with the company, then you'll definitely have your opportunity to stay home with baby anyway. :)

*Lawes* :hugs: So sorry that you had to go through this too this cycle. This is definitely not a great day for me. Even DH was letting himself get a little excited last night, because AF was so late, and he didn't get excited over the last one. I haven't told him yet that I've started. :( His phone is broken so I don't have contact with him until he gets home from work. I feel awful.


----------



## Blackrain90

Oh Angel I am so so sorry, I was really hoping this one would stick for you :( It is definitely hard not to get excited, but once you tell DH hopefully you can comfort each other.
I see my family physician for everything, only time I've been to OB was a follow-up since he did my emergency csection. I will be seeing him for scheduled csection this time but my pap and stuff will be through my doctors office. I don't have a preference, just easier to see a family doctor here.

Cupcake I would definitely take the job. Who knows what will happen, and they could end up really wanting you to stay and taking you back after Mat leave.


----------



## Angel5000

:hugs: Thanks Black. 

DH was very supportive. He's been amazing through this whole thing.


----------



## todmommy4568

Angel I am glad DH is being supportive through this :hugs: 

Cupcake I agree take the offer and keep trying. You never know what and when things are going to happen. And congrats!

AFM still waiting on AF to show up. I thought she was here this morning but nope and I am so baffled by my chart this month man is it weird!


----------



## krissie328

Angel :hugs: so sorry hun. 

I see a nurse practitioner for my wellness exam and bloods every year. But due to my PCOS I see a gyn for my pap. After our next baby I might consider just seeing my np as she does it all. But right now with infertility I have been wanting to have it tracked through them. 

Cupcake- I think that sounds like a good option. Congrats on the offer. 

Tod- Your chart is quite interesting. Have you tested?


----------



## todmommy4568

It's been 3 or 4 days since I tested because my chart is so bonkers I figured what's the use. If AF isn't here by tomorrow morning I will take another test


----------



## cupcake.

todmommy4568 said:


> It's been 3 or 4 days since I tested because my chart is so bonkers I figured what's the use. If AF isn't here by tomorrow morning I will take another test

Was wondering the same thing. Definitely having my fingers crossed AF stays away. As long as she doesn't show, you're not out :dust: 

Thanks ladies about your opinions regarding my job :) i'm will most definitely take the offer, as it also looks good on my resume to see that i did so well in a company that they wanted to keep me (they have to kind of buy me out of my temporary employment contract). 
We'll cross the maternity leave bridge when we get there i guess.

Also, in germany everything pap smear, birth control, all things concerning especially the female sex, is done by a gyno. So that's where i go, i'm pretty sure i wouldn't even be able to get a pap smear at my regular doctor's office


----------



## mrscletus

Well I'm back from vacation, didn't manage to get much alone time.. I did however use the tips and was able to test at the park no problems. Definitely got a POS OPK- 2 in row actually, just didn't mark them on the chart as it messed with the CH... 

SO I am 7 dpo, not symptom spotting. However I am having increased CM but not getting my hopes up as we weren't able to BD much at all. I'm really starting to feel down. Thinking maybe the Mirena is having an effect and that I wont be able to get preggers... just a depressing week for me. 

Angel. Lawes, and Ivska- so sorry to hear of your CP. I really don't even want to test until after AF is due just to avoid that situation. I don't know how you ladies do it. I would be a wreck. 

And for everyone, glad to see that we are still in it together, but wish someone would get a BFP soon!!


----------



## cscbeth8421

mrscletus said:


> Well I'm back from vacation, didn't manage to get much alone time.. I did however use the tips and was able to test at the park no problems. Definitely got a POS OPK- 2 in row actually, just didn't mark them on the chart as it messed with the CH...
> 
> SO I am 7 dpo, not symptom spotting. However I am having increased CM but not getting my hopes up as we weren't able to BD much at all. I'm really starting to feel down. Thinking maybe the Mirena is having an effect and that I wont be able to get preggers... just a depressing week for me.
> 
> Angel. Lawes, and Ivska- so sorry to hear of your CP. I really don't even want to test until after AF is due just to avoid that situation. I don't know how you ladies do it. I would be a wreck.
> 
> And for everyone, glad to see that we are still in it together, but wish someone would get a BFP soon!!

Your chart looks great! And you got in a BD the day before Ovulation...your chances are still fantastic! Fingers crossed!


----------



## MsRipple

So so so sorry angel :(. Sending you a hug across the Internet

Todsmommy 15 lp and a temp bump looks like not all is lost! 

Getting ewcm which is great but praying I ovulate much later. Won't see my husband til thurs night at the earliest and even that requires some rearranging. But we should have all next week together...... Fingers crossed on timing. Taking evening primrose oil which I suspect delayed ovulation in two past cycles by a couple of days

This month I am using clear blue advanced ovulation detector for the first time.


----------



## todmommy4568

Well I'm crampy and there is this so either i never ovulated or AF is about to show. I hate my body this month :dohh:

Forgot to add PG test was negative
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## krissie328

Tod- that is super strange. I would be inclined to say you are trying to ovulate. But ff is a bit conflicting.


----------



## MsRipple

todmommy4568 said:


> Well I'm crampy and there is this so either i never ovulated or AF is about to show. I hate my body this month :dohh:
> 
> Forgot to add PG test was negative

Or could be you are about to ovulate? Did you not get a full on positive earlier (I seem to recall this) Can you squeeze in some just in case sex?


----------



## Angel5000

mrscletus said:


> Angel. Lawes, and Ivska- so sorry to hear of your CP. I really don't even want to test until after AF is due just to avoid that situation. I don't know how you ladies do it. I would be a wreck.
> 
> And for everyone, glad to see that we are still in it together, but wish someone would get a BFP soon!!

Yeah....I am about done with early testing. Although, to be honest, this time I tested at 12DPO but for me that was 4 days late. I'm thinking next cycle I'm waiting until at least 14DPO. Or....that's what I say I'm going to do. ;)




MsRipple said:


> So so so sorry angel :(. Sending you a hug across the Internet
> 
> Getting ewcm which is great but praying I ovulate much later. Won't see my husband til thurs night at the earliest and even that requires some rearranging. But we should have all next week together...... Fingers crossed on timing. Taking evening primrose oil which I suspect delayed ovulation in two past cycles by a couple of days
> 
> This month I am using clear blue advanced ovulation detector for the first time.

Thanks. :) :hugs: Good luck with the BD schedule! That makes it tricky when you can't always see him, hoping O holds out for you! 



todmommy4568 said:


> Well I'm crampy and there is this so either i never ovulated or AF is about to show. I hate my body this month :dohh:
> 
> Forgot to add PG test was negative

Whoa, that's weird! Looks like a very positive OPK, and you are trying to O, but incredibly late. Your temps are very sporadic this month. Maybe you can throw in some extra BD just in case? 

This has been an incredibly odd cycle!


----------



## cupcake.

That is strange todmommy! I agree, it's probably best to get in some just in case BD if you can..

I feel you though, my cycle is definitely a bit weird as well. I had a mixture of sticky/creamy/wet CM yesterday. Like sooo much creamy but also wet (my usual post O creamy CM never has wet CM with it). And since it says to put the most fertile CM i put in wet. My line yesterday evening was also getting darker again, so i'm hoping my body is going to ovulate soon! My poor OH, he was so tired last night and it did take a while and a couple times rearranging, but we got there. Can't BD again tonight, so will tomorrow and then it's weekend again, although we're quite busy this weekend.. but i definitely hope i O until then!


----------



## todmommy4568

Got some BD'ing in this morning and have been very wet down there since yesterday. Yesterday I had some ewcm and my cervix was open and I was just like hmmm that's weird :dohh: I am still sceptical that I am ovulating on cd 31 or 32 but anything is possible haha I guess we will see!


----------



## cscbeth8421

todmommy4568 said:


> Well I'm crampy and there is this so either i never ovulated or AF is about to show. I hate my body this month :dohh:
> 
> Forgot to add PG test was negative

What the flip is that?! :wacko:

I did a double take and saw the "LH" on the test....are your cycles EVER that long?! Not what i was expecting to see this morning


----------



## todmommy4568

:rofl: beth.....nope they aren't if I am actually O'ing now that will make this cycle about 44 days! I am wondering if starting the new medication around O time or the stress would have pushed it back that far :shrug: I'm so confused lol but I guess all I can do is roll with it


----------



## cscbeth8421

todmommy4568 said:


> :rofl: beth.....nope they aren't if I am actually O'ing now that will make this cycle about 44 days! I am wondering if starting the new medication around O time or the stress would have pushed it back that far :shrug: I'm so confused lol but I guess all I can do is roll with it

True story....just go with it (not that you have any other option!)


----------



## Angel5000

Stress definitely could have pushed it back. Or possibly meds. Our bodies don't like change. I still feel like your temps make it looks like you could have O'd on CD16, but your other signs make it look pretty much like you are about to O now (or just did). What a crazy cycle Todmommy!!

AFM, I think I am going to try to take it easy this cycle. I say that now, we'll see how long it lasts. I said that last cycle too and then I couldn't stop thinking about POAS and had to start my OPKS. :rofl: But I don't know if I really want to try too hard this cycle - my test date (if I wait until 14DPO, and I O on CD26 again) would fall right on Christmas day and I really don't know that I want to be holding out for that (do I want that kind of disappointment on Xmas day?!). On the other hand, a Christmas baby announcement to my mom and DH would be awesome. 

I'm going to say that tentatively I'm going to try not to be too focused this cycle. Maybe be a little more relaxed about it. if I can handle that :haha:


----------



## Blackrain90

Todmommy, if you did just O I hope you caught it!!

Angel wishing you luck on not focusing on TTC, easier said than done haha.

Ultrasound in T-6 hours. Will not be able to focus at work until then haha


----------



## cscbeth8421

Blackrain90 said:


> Todmommy, if you did just O I hope you caught it!!
> 
> Angel wishing you luck on not focusing on TTC, easier said than done haha.
> 
> Ultrasound in T-6 hours. Will not be able to focus at work until then haha

Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## krissie328

Angel- I say that all the time and then always get obsessive. I can usually make it CD 8/9. I just cannot ntnp. I have to know what is going on!! 

Ohh Black!! Nobody should expect you to concentrate with that. Super excited to see pics.


----------



## Blackrain90

Appointment went well! Very hyper baby (tech asked if I had drank coffee beforehand!) Extremely full bladder (despite only drinking 2 cups of water and peeing twice all in the 3 hours before) so pics aren't super clear but all is good, gave us a little wave, heart rate 160. Measuring 3 days behind what I thought (so not a biggy) but doc put my due date as over a week after what I thought (though he sounded like he was kind of approximating). Just gonna keep as is until a later ultrasound says otherwise.
 



Attached Files:







20151118_142658-1.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 4









20151118_142647-2.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## krissie328

Aww! Congrats Black. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## todmommy4568

Angel GL with the whole not obsessing thing! :haha: It will be challenging!

Black that is awssome! So glad to hear everything is going well.

AFM still no signs of AF and anxious to see what tomorrow's temp will be! I kind of hope that I did just O today I really thought I was out this month and this feels like it might be a second chance in the same cycle


----------



## MsRipple

Flashing smiley this am. Neg opk still this evening Please stay away for at least a few days more o!


----------



## cupcake.

Good morning :)
Thanks for sharing, good to hear everything's great with baby! :) 

Afm, CD19 and had a temp dip this morning. I'm trying not to read too much into it but definitely hoping it means today might be O day.. i'm getting real sick of this cycle to be honest haha


----------



## cscbeth8421

Beautiful Black!


----------



## Angel5000

Krissie - yeah, last time I Think I made it to CD 9 and was like "F This". :haha: I told DH I was maybe going to NPNT and he laughed and was like "sure...." So yeah.... probably going to end up obsessing after all. :p


Black - that's awesome! Thank you for sharing!!! I'm so happy for you!!! Right now, I'm living vicariously through you. ;) 

Tod - Hoping that was your O. 

I've got a long 20+ days before I'll O again. Not really obsessing or anything, just thinking this part of the cycle is so long and boring. :haha: I'm sick right now though (AGAIN!) so it's probably a good thing I can just relax and try to let myself focus on other things. Avoid the obsession for at least a week. ;)


----------



## mrscletus

Ugh.. Stark white test at 10 dpo... However I have lower back pain, a little nauseous at times, and sore bbs... Not giving up hope!


----------



## cupcake.

Your definitely not out mrscletus, having my fingers crossed. 

Afm, i'm almost thinking i may have O'd yesterday.. and we didn't manage to BD.. we tried but it just wasn't happening :( and now i'm thinking we missed our window for this month :( OH was so down about not being able to perform last night and i felt so bad for him that i put on a brave face and sais it's okay and all good. But i am really bummed that we may have no chance this cycle because my damn body just can't be regular when it comes to ovulation. I'm really not liking my body a lot right now :(


----------



## todmommy4568

10dpo is still early Cletus! Fx'ed!!

Cupcake I'm sorry :hugs: you still hit O-2 if you did O yesterday. And you could get O+1 today! Don't count yourself out yet.


----------



## Angel5000

Temps still look good mrscletus! FX! :) 

cupcake - if you did O, then you hit the o-2 and maybe you can get in some BD today? Either way, 2 days before is still a good chance. 

todmommy - I've been stalking your chart, but your temps are so confusing this month!


----------



## todmommy4568

Right! I'm debating right now whether I want to BD every 2-3 days until AF shows or just say heck with it and wait for AF to show without the extra :sex:


----------



## mrscletus

Tod your temps are very confusing.. Along with that pos OPK.. But I don't think extra bd'ing will hurt. I would give it a go and see what happens.

Cupcake- I know the feeling. DH has the same problem sometimes. I put on a great face and tell him not to worry, but with only a short window of chance it's crushing to not be able to make the most of those fertile days.


----------



## Angel5000

The extra BD can't hurt but if you aren't into it I wouldn't stress too much. Lol. Maybe just try every 2-3 days as the mood allows without forcing it.


----------



## MsRipple

*Awseome black!* So happy all is going well!

*Cupcake* O minus 2 ain't bad! And I'm kinda obsessed with studies, and some say O minus 2 is actually ideal or there is not a huge different in conception rates for O minus 2 or O minus 1.

As for me I either ovulated early this am or expect I will soon. Third day blinking smiley at 8 am, pain in ovary area early am, and a close to positive opk around noon. I would have assumed due to o pain it already happened but then I would have expected solid smiley this am. jIf it was this am, I got in my bd just in time I hope.


----------



## cupcake.

Thanks ladies :hugs:
I'm hoping you're right. And anyways, it's only if i did O and while i do want great timing, i also want to finally confirm Ovulation for this cycle.. 
We managed to squeeze in another BDing, even though OH is super busy cause he has to leave in about half an hour. So fingers crossed that it may still count.


----------



## lvksa

Hi girls <3 I've been MIA awhile. 

AF came and my mother in law stayed with us for a week. Then we traveled back to his hometown for the weekend. Came back to our city and my husband traveled to Canada this past Thursday. 

So now I am home alone and finally with a little free time. I'm not sure what I've missed, but I'm back for a bit. 

No chance of trying really this cycle for me. Husband is gone for two weeks in the middle of my cycle.

Wondering if anyone has had this with FF. I have a bunch of open circles, but my BBT times are only off on the weekend. I've checked them and they are all 6:00 am.


----------



## Angel5000

Ivksa - welcome back! :) I was thinking about you yesterday and wondering how you were doing! :hugs: 

FF will base your "normal" BBT time off the first time in the cycle I think. So check what time the day in the cycle is marked for and see if that makes it way off. 

Sorry that you won't have many options to try this cycle. :( There's a chance O will come early or late, maybe. :hugs:


----------



## cupcake.

Welcome back ivksa :hugs:

Afm, seems like i didn't even O yet.. i'm actually really fed up with this cycle and tbh, almost think it might end up anovulatory again. I knew before ttc that my cycles weren't the most regular, but i did not imagine they were this bad :(


----------



## krissie328

Welcome back ivksa. 

:hugs: cupcake. It is so frustrating.


----------



## Lawes1987

Hey ladies! Sorry about being MIA, I've had a lot going on. I'm CD14 ATM, first day of my 7 day fertile window and I don't want to BD. My OH is being a neglectful jerk ATM and totally taking me for granted and it doesn't make me wanna jump on him. Far from it. If I could just pass him a cup and a pipette, I'd let him have his fun alone and just take what I needed, argh! This is month 3 of trying and I'm starting to worry that my age or my weight may be causing issues. I think I'm actually trying to put myself off wanting a baby as a fail safe cause I'm convinced it won't happen.


----------



## todmommy4568

Sorry cupcake :hugs:

Good to have you back ivksa! Sorry there won't be much of a chance this month :hugs:

Lawes it definitely is frustrating, hopefully things will start looking up soon :hugs: 3 months is still very early!

Afm thinking the other day may have been O. I had some drinks the night before that huge temp spike so I didnt really trust it but since today's was still up there I am seeing a little bit of hope haha


----------



## krissie328

tod- that temp spike does seem promising. Fx it stays elevated for you. 

Afm, not much to report here. Just trying to focus on the holidays, losing a bit of weight and waiting for February. I am trying to hard to get DH to work on some home improvement projects with me so hopefully that will keep my mind off things.


----------



## Angel5000

tod that spike looks good!! maybe it really was O!

Krissie - good luck on the weight loss. I'm working on weight loss and health atm too. Good luck. 

AFM just waiting for O. I've got a ways to go. :/ Blah.


----------



## cupcake.

I started spotting this morning.. so i'm guessing it really was another anovulatory cycle. Could it be something to do with the chemical i had last cycle? 
I'm getting quite worried tbh, but we decided that we will keep going and see a doctor in march if it hasn't happened then and especially if i have any more anovulatory cycles (might have said that already haha) 

I ordered vitamin D, because my multivitamin doesn't have it and i've read vitamin D deficiency can be very much related to infertility, and with not being out much we are probably both deficient. It definitely can't hurt and may even help so it's worth a try.


----------



## todmommy4568

Krissie - hoping the holidays can keep your mind off things! :flower:

Angel- hopefully O will happen soon enough! Maybe the holidays will distract you from all the waiting!

Cupcake - :hugs: definitely worth a try with the vit D!

Well I have new crosshairs, ff says that I am 4dpo. If I really did just O I think I am 5dpo with a slow rise but whatever :haha: so I guess now I am not expecting AF until December 11 which just seems crazy!


----------



## cscbeth8421

Well that is good! YAY for Cross Hairs!


----------



## Angel5000

cupcake - sorry about the anovulatory cycle. How long ago was your last anovulatory? I have read (I think) That the cycle after a CP could be odd and some women reported it being anovulatory. My O was about a week late after my CP. Hopefully the VitD helps. I hadn't heard it could affect fertility but I do know it's very important. My dr told me to start taking 1,000 of VitD because I am low too. 

Todmommy - Wow!! Yay for CH. But what an ODD cycle!!


----------



## Blackrain90

Hey ladies, please pray for me/keep your fingers crossed. Bleeding this morning, waiting in emergency right now. No pain or anything besides the blood so not sure what is happening.


----------



## krissie328

Black- massive hugs hun. I hope everything is alright. 

Tod- Yay for crosshairs!! I also thought 5 dpo looking at your chart. 

cupcake- Vit. D is great for fertility. I think before I got pregnant with DS I was taking 5000 miu because it is one of the vitamins PCOS women are low. 

Afm, we are expecting a big winter storm with 5-8 inches in our area expected. I am not sure how this is going to impact our plans. DH is trying to get tomorrow off so we can leave in the morning. If he doesn't we might end up not going. :(


----------



## cupcake.

Massive hugs black! Hope everything turns out okay :hugs: :hugs:

Angel, last one was in september, then my chemical pregnancy cycle and now anovulatory as well :/ maybe it has something to do with the chemical, still doesn't really look too good i guess. 

Thanks for all the vitamin d input. It can't harm and with my inside job and i'm not really the outdoorsy type i bet i'm deficient anyway. Hoping it'll be delivered by tomorrow


----------



## todmommy4568

:hugs: black...hope everything is okay!


----------



## cscbeth8421

Oh Black....lets hope it's just a small bleed and not serious. Keep us posted.:hugs:


----------



## Angel5000

Oh no black!!!! Prayers and fingers crossed!!! Keep us updated!!!!!


----------



## cscbeth8421

I cant stop checking back to see if Black has updated. I really really hope everything is ok!


----------



## krissie328

cscbeth8421 said:


> I cant stop checking back to see if Black has updated. I really really hope everything is ok!

Same here. I hope so too!


----------



## Angel5000

Me too. I've been checking periodically when I'm supposed to be teaching. Oops. Hehe. I am so anxious!!


Edit: Random for me:
My cm today is a creamy/ew mix. Very weird for me this early in the cycle. And lots of it. It's not quite stretchy enough to be ew but not quite lotion consistency. I wonder if it means I might O early?? Would be nice but not trying to get my hopes up. But I think I'm going to start OPKs today/tomorrow instead of waiting til CD12. Knowing my luck, I'll still O on cd25. Lol.


----------



## Blackrain90

Sorry to keep you all waiting haha. Doc did some blood work and an internal exam, said he didn't see an active bleed and cervix is closed so doesn't look like I'm miscarrying. 
Going to have a hospital ultrasound in the next couple days- but I listened on my home doppler moments ago and found a nice strong 160bmp heartbeat. So just gonna spend the rest of the day on the couch relaxing, no sex or heavy lifting allowed for a few days. Not really sure what caused the bleed (was quite a bit of blood though) but just glad it has stopped. 

Thank you ladies for all your well wishes xoxo


----------



## krissie328

So happy things are okay Black!!


----------



## cscbeth8421

so glad to hear everything is ok so far! ugh...so scary!


----------



## MsRipple

*black* such a relief!

feeling down and out about ttc. bding didn't totally work this cycle (tried, failed the evening of o). I think I kind of built this month up as the one where We could have sex without having to squeeze into one weekend. Then I ovulated early and other issues. So, yeah. FF says I'm 3dpo, but I think maybe only two ( which would mean bd 2 or 3 days before o)


----------



## cupcake.

Black, glad things seem okay! You must've been so scared :hugs: 

MsRipple sorry you feel out :hugs: it sucks when the timing isn't how you'd like. But you're not out, maybe you still caught :hugs: :dust:

Afm, spotting didn't really progress into full flow and even stopped last night. I'm expecting to start AF soonish, but i'm not counting it as a new cycle quite yet. Although i would definitely welcome the witch this time, want this crap cycle to end..


----------



## MsRipple

Thanks cupcake :). I'm just being a bit emotional and letting myself mope a bit but feeling more reasoned today :)

I had one or two small distinct spots of bright red blood when I wiped this am Could be from sex ( /although unusual for me and we were pretty tame) but otherwise very unusual for me - I usually don't spot at all and when I do it's closet to af. But at the same time too early for implantation bleeding right?


----------



## todmommy4568

Black so glad everything is okay!

Ripple :hugs: you still could've caught!

Cupcake- totally there with you on wanting this cycle to end :hugs: 

I would say with this mornings temp I am convinced that I have O'ed but hey I was convinced earlier this month too so who knows :shrug: I'm just ready for this weird cycle to be over


----------



## todmommy4568

Ripple it would be too early for implant bleed but it could definitely be from O!


----------



## mrscletus

I'm out this month... no magical Disney baby :/


----------



## todmommy4568

So sorry Cletus :hugs:


----------



## krissie328

mrscletus said:


> I'm out this month... no magical Disney baby :/

So hun. :hug:


----------



## cupcake.

Sorry cletus :hugs: :hugs:

I started to spot again but it's such a small amount.. i never spot in the middle of my cycle so it must be AF coming.. i just wish she'd hurry up and let me get on with a new cycle.. on the bright side, my vitamin D should be delivered already so i can start taking it. I want to feel like i'm doing something at least!


----------



## Angel5000

black - I'm so glad things are okay!!! 

ripple - :hugs: it's hard to feel positive all the time, it's completely okay to let yourself feel down. Looks like you got some BD in a couple day before O so maybe you caught it. 

cletus - so sorry! :( was really hoping for you. :hugs:


----------



## Blackrain90

Sorry Cletus.
Cupcake hopefully this is AF and you can start fresh.
Todmommy I agree with you so hopefully you did O!
Ripple it could be implantation but that does seem early.

Have a scan tomorrow at the hospital to make sure everything is okay. Been achey in the back and pelvis so just hoping all is good.


----------



## Angel5000

Today I had my dr appointment follow up for the meds (the zoloft). She seems happy with how it's going so I have 3 more months of refills. Yay! I've definitely been happier and less stressed the last 3 weeks. Also, in the last 3 weeks I've lost 8 lbs and my size 12 pants are falling off (literally, without unbuttoning) and my size 10s are fitting comfortably without too much "hip wiggle" (if you got hips you know what i mean! :haha: ). I'm thrilled. I'm pretty sure the lack of stress/depression is a huge part of it, combined with going to the gym 3x a week (and having a personal trainer who keeps changing up my routine) but the zoloft also reduces my appetite so I am not eating all the time and I've managed to watch my portions. I'm thrilled. :) :D 

I mentioned my CPs to the dr while there and she seemed a little concerned but we will talk in more detail about it during my annual physical (next month). She did suggest that since my LP is so short I should wait until I am a week late before testing. I told her i would try (right...... we'll see how well that actually happens..... :rofl: )

*Black* - keeping FX for you that all is good.


----------



## Blackrain90

Appointment went well (I think). Didn't really get to see what was happening (hospital scans they just have the tech's monitor). He did his thing and then said 'baby looks good' and then gave me a quick peek. Won't find out the results (if there are any) until a doc calls me but if baby is wiggling with a good heartbeat that's the most important thing.


----------



## Angel5000

I'm so glad the appointment went well Black! 


AFM, the last few days I have had a mix of EW and creamy CM, but then yesterday I had huge amounts of pure EW CM. Like gobs of it. It was insane. We are visiting my mom this weekend, and sleeping on a very creaky bed but I made sure to get in some BD last night just in case. Today's temp is a huge dip into the 96s (didn't do that all last cycle, but it normally does dip into the 96s when Im close to O) but I'm not 100% sure it's accurate. I got up at 3am because I was wheezing and had to find my inhaler, which was unfortunately at the other end of the house, then went back to bed and got about 2 hours of sleep before my normal temp time. So I temped at on only 2 hours of sleep today. :/ I checked again when I rewoke up at 7:30am but it was up to 97.45 (adjustor says it would have been 96.9 so still in the 96s). 

Anyway, I'm wondering if there's a chance I could be gearing up to O this early?! CD12 is really early for me to naturally O (without vitex). Really hoping it's early though! That would be nice.


----------



## MsRipple

Looks promising angel!

Had a slightly unusually large temp drop this am but that could maybe be attributed to using one less blanket as weather has been unseasonably warm.


----------



## Blackrain90

Angel with the temp drop and EWCM all signs point to O, fingers crossed!
Ripple, I'm sure you know what I'm thinking about the dip lol....fingers crossed!


----------



## todmommy4568

Black I'm so glad things went well!

Angel hopefully you O soon...everything is looking like it will happen!!!!

So I noticed things were weird while I was gone for thanksgiving. I didn't drink at all which is usually a must at my family get togethers :haha: and I drank a bunch of milk...I'm usually not a milk drinker but I drank a ton of milk when I was pregnant with Asher so anyways I took a test now that I am home...anybody see it???
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## cupcake.

I think i'm seeing something! FX it's the start of ypur BFP! So exciting


----------



## krissie328

Tod- I see it! Fx it's the start of your bfp.


----------



## todmommy4568

Yay hopefully it is really a line! And a sticky one at that!!


----------



## Blackrain90

I see it! 7DPO is extremely early. (states captain obvious haha)


----------



## todmommy4568

8dpo I didn't temp this morning, just thought I would clarify :haha: I completely agree but with this weird cycle I'm not ruling anything out haha. My temps are so weird I feel like I can't even really say when I O'ed, stupid cycle!


----------



## Blackrain90

Oh 8DPO is definitely better though. All of my fingers and toes are crossed!


----------



## todmommy4568

Blackrain90 said:


> Oh 8DPO is definitely better though. All of my fingers and toes are crossed!

:haha: Thanks, I will try again tomorrow, 9dpo is like the jackpot! :rofl:


----------



## Angel5000

tod - I see a line on the invert! Woot! FX this is it for you!


----------



## cupcake.

Good morning ladies :) can't wait to see more tests tod! 

On a completely unrelated to ttc note: on of my teeth is hurting so bad.. i have pretty high pain tolerance i would say, but it's really bad.. i have a dentist appointment on monday, but it feels like such a long time to be living with toothaches... It's obviously my fault my dentist told me i need to get the tooth fixed in june, but then i started my new job and never had time and it didn't feel so urgent because it didn't hurt - well obviously my dentist was right.. i'm usually really scared of dentist appointments but tbh, i can't wait for monday! I just want to get rid of the pain. 
Probably best that i'm not pregnant now as they will probably xray my teeth on monday.


----------



## MsRipple

Good luck *tod*!!!


----------



## todmommy4568

I think I got somewhat of a line today but not thick like yesterday just a thin line that looked weird :nope:


----------



## MsRipple

Did it have color?


----------



## krissie328

Fx tomorrow is a better line tod.

I got to hold a day old baby today. I forgot how tiny they are. But I feel much better about having number 2 now. I use to panic at the thought but today I really felt at peace with the idea.


----------



## cupcake.

FX you'll get a better line tomorrow! I really hope this is your lucky cycle!

afm, i'm a bit confused. My period is gone, yesterday was only spotting. So usually there's at least a couple days where i'm completely dry, no creamy CM or anything. But I've had quite a lot of CM today (creamy but almost a bit slippery already..) and I took an OPK on maaybe 2 hour hold, if that.. and look! 

https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s117/Pink_schmetterlinq/CD5small_zpsnnsjadxv.jpg

It's not positive, but so close! For CD5 and pretty much no hold, i'm so confused! Could i really be gearing up to O so soon? I guess we should DTD just in case today..


----------



## Blackrain90

Wowza. I doubt you would O that early but hard to say with your previous annovulatory cycle.


----------



## krissie328

Cupcake- that sure is dark for cd 5. I agree with black, I doubt you would o this soon. But you never know.


----------



## cupcake.

Thanks for your input. I don't believe i would O so soon either, like is it even possible?

We DTD just in case, not like it's going to do any harm. I'm really curious to see what happens this cycle. 

Getting really nervous to go to the dentist tomorrow but i can't wait for my tooth to be fixed (if it can be.. a bit scared it's gonna have to be pulled, but even so i just want to be pain free!)


----------



## Angel5000

cupcake - wow! That is dark for 5DPO!! Mine was like that the cycle after my CP. It is possible to O That early, but I think it's pretty rare. 

Tod - hoping for a better line tomorrow!! Keep sending us those pics! :) :D


AFM - flat temps the last 2 days but almost creamy CM. It's in between lotiony and EW. Don't think I O'd at that big dip I had but I think I might still be gearing up. We'll see how my temps go voer the next few days but I haven't had a +OPK. Of course I haven't been in ideal testing situation so we'll see. 

Right now I'm in a wrist brace. Spent hte weekend working on the rental property and I've managed to hurt myself so many times! Stabbed myself in the left hand with a screw driver and so I've got some open cuts there. Stabbed myself in the right hand iwth a rusty nail. My hand is really sore today from it, but I had a tetanus shot back in July so I think I'm safe. My left leg and hip are really bruised from last weekend where I fell off a ladder and landed on a coffee table. My right wrist is hurt pretty bad and I'm not sure from what but I think it's from pulling up a thousand carpet staples and cutting tons of carpet squares to lay down so I'm in a brace. And my left hip and my knees are killing me from kneeling on a hardwood floor for two days. 

All in all, pretty banged up. LoL. DH has said that I'm not allowed to "play with sharp objects without supervision" :rofl: He says this to me as he's handing me back my razor knife. :haha: 

But we made tons of progress this weekend. I can't wait until I finally have this house in a liveable condition again! :)


----------



## cupcake.

Angel, hope you won't hurt yourself any further! Your husband might have to wrap you in bubble wrap haha 

Okay, i'm definitely not close to ovulation yet. Took another opk, actually took two, one of yesterday's brand (which i got with my order of new pre seed) and one of my regular OPKs. The new ones must be super sensitive, because i got a dark line like yesterday again, whereas the other OPK was super faint, so normal for where i'm at in my cycle. 

Sitting in the waiting room of my dentist right now.. wish i had it over with already!


----------



## todmommy4568

Welp I've got nothin...stupid things :haha: can this cycle just be over already cd44 and fed up!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## cscbeth8421

ugh Tod.....longest cycle EVER. Im sorry.


----------



## MsRipple

Keep the faith todsmommy. but ugh yeah I get the frustration. Either way you will have a bfp (fxed!) or a new start in a few days! Sending you baby dust!

Beth how's your pregnancy?


----------



## krissie328

Cupcake- glad you figured that out. It was sureasy weird.

Tod- sorry hun. 

I should start my withdrawal bleed next week from my birth control. And now I remember why I don't use it. I have been so icky feeling and nauseous. I'm considering just starting clomid next week. :haha: hubby is down with it.


----------



## cscbeth8421

MsRipple said:


> Keep the faith todsmommy. but ugh yeah I get the frustration. Either way you will have a bfp (fxed!) or a new start in a few days! Sending you baby dust!
> 
> Beth how's your pregnancy?


Pregnancy is so good so far. My energy is back in full force! Running around like a crazy woman over thanksgiving and now 100% decorated for xmas! lol (i love the holidays and have been listening to xmas music since Sept. lol) Still sleeping on my belly with no problems. With my son i couldn't sleep on my belly starting at like 6 weeks. But no problems thus far. Nuchal scan dec 11th, so looking forward to see the baby. Ive still been finding the heartbeat a few times a week and was able to have my mom and sis in law hear it as well over the holiday. I usually find it within 10 seconds. Just hope i continue to feel good!


----------



## Blackrain90

So sorry Todmommy, hopefully your cycle will end soon either way!


----------



## Angel5000

FX, I think I'm gearing up to O very soon. 

I took today's OPK right after the gym before my shower so it was only on a 1.5 hour hold, and during that 1.5 hours I drank about 30 oz of water so it was pretty diluted. It was pretty dark for diluted. I just took another one on a 4 hour hold (very limited liquids) and it doesn't seem much darker. 

Going to try to BD every other day until I get confirmed.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0870.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## todmommy4568

Oh yay Angel!! Looks promising, especially with everything else you have had going on! So exciting!!

Thanks ladies! I am expecting AF to show up by Friday and really hoping she will show up so this nightmare cycle can be over :haha: On an unrelated note I am so thankful for charting...before when I had a late period I was just in the dark not having a clue what was going on, now I have a late period and I am able to know which day it should come after things changed. Its nice not being completely clueless lol


----------



## MsRipple

Working hard to keep from testing. One day at a time :). Af due anytime Thursday to sunday


----------



## MsRipple

Nice angel. Can you take another opk around 2? Maybe you will catch the surge midday!


----------



## todmommy4568

Your chart is looking awesome ripple!


----------



## Angel5000

Was going to try to BD yesterday but DH is sick, and he just wasn't up to it. He never gets sick (ever) and he hates taking pills, so the fact that he readily accepted medicine last night (in fact he asked for it) tells me that he is really sick, so I left him alone. :haha: Hoping we don't end up missing our chance this month because he's sick, but if we do then I will try again next month. I'm not really as worried about it this month. In fact, I am in a weird limbo where I almost hope we miss our chance because then I won't be worrying about testing on Christmas and won't be disappointed. :/ Such a weird place to be in emotionally. Meh. We'll see how it goes. Maybe we'll be feeling up to it tonight. 

Tod - that's exactly how I feel about charting!! When other people talk about being late I just want to be like "Well, when did you ovulate?!" and they never know. Haha. It's so much nice to KNOW! :) 

As for your cycle, hoping that either AF shows OR (preferably) you have a nice BFP waiting for you on Friday. :)

Ripple - your temps look good!! :) I can't really test around 2, my last class period ends at 2:15 and then I have a staff meeting from 2:20 - 3:30. I'll test when I get home around 3:45/4pm. I tend to catch my surge around that time so I'm hoping to get a +OPK today based on yesterday's darkness.


----------



## MsRipple

My pretty chart gave me false hope last month. Trying not to have it this month but I can't tell you how many ways I have googled "implantation dip 6dpo?":wacko:

I feel like everyone in my social circle is announcing pregnancies. So thrilling to hear and I just keep thinking I hope I get to join them in the not too far future


----------



## Blackrain90

Ripple you have so much more will power than I would with that chart. That said, with all the chemicals and almost positives in our group, it's definitely best for sanity sake to wait a bit so good on ya!

Angel I definitely agree, hopefully you get a positive in the next couple days and DH feels a bit better!

Todmommy it is definitely nice to just be able to understand and interpet it all. My friend used to have normal cycles- switched to a vegan diet and then had a 40 day cycle, and is now in a so far 48 day cycle. She doesn't chart so has no clue what to expect.


----------



## MsRipple

Caved - tested. And bfn I believe. There is quite a bright white line but I am assuming that's an evap line? Thoughts?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 64.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## todmommy4568

Angel - hopefully your DH feels better soon!!

Ripple- definitely evap, I hate when those come up! Drives me bonkers!

Pretty sure AF arrived this morning :dance: I am so happy it is over! :haha: We will definitely be taking a break this cycle though and maybe next cycle too so that will be very boring lol


----------



## Angel5000

I'm pretty sure that those dark OPKs I was getting two days ago was my +OPK, because based on today's temp I'm tentatively thinking I O'd yesterday. Since DH has been sick we haven't BD since Thanksgiving, which means I'm basically out for this cycle. Last night he went to bed at 8pm after asking me if I had any medicine he could take (a sign he's very sick). He woke up a couple hours later when I was getting ready for bed and we were chatting for a bit in bed and he asked about the OPKs on the counter in the bathroom and was like "Those are pretty dark, does that mean we need to start tomorrow". I had to tell him it meant we should have started having sex a few days ago and he felt really bad because he knows I didn't say anything because he's sick. 

It's okay, timing wise this was one of the worst months in terms of a due date. I don't really want a due date that would land right around the first day of school. We will start again next cycle. 

On a positive note though, assuming I actually did O, then I managed to O on CD16 NATURALLY on my own without vitex or anything! Woot! This is exciting. :) :happydance: Hopefully this becomes a regular trend! :)


*Tod* - Glad your horribly long cycle is over. But a couple months off will be boring. Watch, you'll end up with a BFP just because you aren't trying. :haha: That's what they all say happens, I wish it worked that way. :)

*Ripple* - Ooh that's a bright line. Yeah, I'd say Evap. :( Sucky.


----------



## todmommy4568

It looks like you did O angel that is awesome! And I know right! That is what happened with DS the month we decided not to try was the month it happened. This time I am going to avoid O days like the plague though :haha: this month and next month would land me with a due date right in the beginning and middle of my internship which would be so bad. I don't mind a due date at the end of my internship but anything else could really screw things up


----------



## mrscletus

Well ladies- I am so ready to get into this cycle. With hunting season, kind of hard to get my temps right as I am waking super early- and hubby is totally wiped out every night, so I woke him up at 430 am (he went to bed at 730pm) and got that bd'ing in!! Today is CD9, didn't OPK this am, but did last night and it was super faint. Will test again this evening. And we are bding every other day until a pos. Then we will do 3 days in a row. I have been totally depressed about the last few cycles, not getting it done in the amount that I think we should be trying... So this month will be different. 

Im sorry for being so MIA, and I haven't had time to go back and read much yet. 

Fingers crossed for those gearing up to O and those waiting to test!!

And glad to see our 2 preggos (Beth and Black) are still checking in with us :)


----------



## Angel5000

Tod - I'm hoping it means my body might be leveling out and becoming "normal" after bc. That would be nice. Makes sense that you are avoiding O for the next two cycles, I can definitely see how due date in the middle of an internship would not be good. 

Cletus - nice to see you! :) Good luck with all the BDing! I'm going to be going hard core next cycle. Sometimes it's hard when everyone is so tired! But you gotta do what you gotta do. :haha:


----------



## mrscletus

OPKs are getting darker for me.. I am really feeling good this cycle. I told DH not to wear himself out too much while hunting today ;) 

Angel- it took me a while to "level out" so to speak after bc, I have had weirdly early O and late O since being rid of it... I hope you are regulating and this will be your cycle. 

Not feeling overly ovulatory today... temp is still low and like I said OPKs are getting darker, but not quite there. No twinges, or O pain, and no CM to speak of yet.


----------



## krissie328

Angel- Definitely looks like you o'd, bummer that BD wasn't the best timing. 

Tod- Good luck avoiding O. 

Mrscletus- Fx you are leveling out and things are getting back to normal. 

Afm, I haven't had much to say lately. I am waiting for my withdrawal bleed from my nuvaring. I suspect tomorrow or Saturday. I don't think I will use another one this month. I have just felt awful the last few weeks. I just do not do well on hormonal birth control. I did pick up my clomid this week. Still thinking I want to start it in February, so might just go with the flow the next two months and see what happens.


----------



## MsRipple

Waiting on af now. 

Decided I'm not going to temp next cycle and rely on opks/clearblue. think temping is unnecessarily stressing me out


----------



## mrscletus

:hugs: MrRipple!! A temp drop doesn't mean you are out tho...


----------



## Angel5000

:hugs: Ripple. I've heard other people say temping stresses them out too. If it's stressing you out then stop for a cycle and just use OPKs & CM. See how you feel after that. But, I agree with cletus - a temp drop doesn't mean AF is coming necessarily.


----------



## MsRipple

Sadly, it did this am :(. 
I think temping is really useful in confirming ovulation and pinpointing the general time period when o might happen, but I think I am too fixated on temps during the tww. OPKs and the clearblue seem to give a good sense of when I will and did O, so I will see how I feel just using those! Going to try to take a relatively lighter approach to ttc this month :)


----------



## krissie328

:hugs: MsRipple, I hope you have a better month. Maybe a more relaxed approach will be all you need!


----------



## cupcake.

Hope you're all having a great weekend. 
I was a bit silent these last couple of days, mainly because there really wasn't a whole lot going on.

Still isn't to be honest haha but, my OPKs are definitely starting to get darker so i'm thinking OH and I should probably start the dancing. He's away today and will probaby be getting home quite late and maybe drunk (he's off comforting one of his best friends who's going through a bad break up, bless him) so it might not happen today. But definitely starting tomorrow we'll be back to at least every other day.

For now it seems like my body may actually be doing what it's supposed to this month! So yay for that :D


----------



## Angel5000

Good luck ripple! I hope this month is your month! 

Cupcake - yay for our bodies doing what it should!! Mine too this month. 

AFM - I didn't temp yesterday since I was up sick all night and I knew it would be inaccurate. Today's temp have my CH and I'm 4dpo. I know chances f conception this month are pretty slim so I'm just watching to see how long my LP is. If I repeat this month and O around cd16 again then I'll have my next O at the end of the month. 

Went to the dr yesterday and I have "severely inflammed lungs" with concern for possible onset of pneumonia. :( I'm on steroid inhaler, antibiotics, and she gave me cough syrup with codeine to let me sleep since I hadn't slept well in several days. Get the first good night sleep in a week last night. Thank goodness!


----------



## krissie328

Hey ladies!! I hope everyone is doing well. 

The witch arrived today so I am trying to decide what to do this cycle. I am not sure I want to take my clomid, but part of me does. The whole head vs heart thing.


----------



## Angel5000

krissie328 said:


> Hey ladies!! I hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> The witch arrived today so I am trying to decide what to do this cycle. I am not sure I want to take my clomid, but part of me does. The whole head vs heart thing.

:hugs: Sorry hun. 

So what happens if you don't take the clomid versus if you do?


----------



## krissie328

Angel5000 said:


> :hugs: Sorry hun.
> 
> So what happens if you don't take the clomid versus if you do?

Well really the timing for when I would be due is just better if I got pregnant in February or later. So I really should wait. As we fell pregnant our first month with ds. But I am feeling very broody. 

I have ovulated on my own but it's been twice in seven cycles so not a good ratio. I think I've got myself talked out of taking my clomid this cycle. Just going to temp, bd when we want and see what happens. If it happens naturally we will know it was meant to be and it will all work out.


----------



## cupcake.

Can totally understand your dilemma, but i think just going naturally and if it hasn't happened until february then taking clomid is probably a good idea.

I'm still feeling quite relaxed. Haven't ovulated yet, but i'm only CD14 though, only ovulated that early once. 
I noticed a lot of very slippery CM all day yesterday though and i'm pretty sure it wasn't leftover semen, so that is definitely a good sign. Hoping i'll O by the end of the weekend but like i said i'm not feeling too stressed about it right now :)


----------



## Angel5000

Krissie - that makes a lot of sense. I completely understand where the struggle to decide comes in. I think you've made a good choice based on your situation. If nothing naturally then in Feb use the clomid. I sort of did the same thing last cycle and this one (only w/out the clomid), I quit taking Vitex because timing wise these two cycles aren't great, but I figure if it happens naturally it's meant to be and if it doesn't then I'll start up with vitex/herbs/etc again in January/February. :)

Cupcake - that's great that you are relaxed. Some months it's so much easier to be relaxed than others I Think. I don't know what causes it.


----------



## krissie328

Cupcake- glad you are feeling relaxed. 

I am CD 2 and super anxious. I am making lots of project lists to keep me occupied. I really don't want to dwell on it right now. Plus I am trying to relax and focus on DS more. I feel like since going back to work I haven't had the time I want to spend with him. :( I told DH that I am really considering looking for a job with one of the online schools in our state for a few years so I can work at home.


----------



## Blackrain90

Well I FINALLY got the results of my emergency ultrasound (2 weeks later at my normal checkup haha). There was a small subchorionic hematoma that was bleeding out. Doctor was not at all concerned and said it won't affect the baby, and the brown discharge I have had since then is normal. And I asked what baby measured at that time (as it was 3-4 days behind at my first appt) and it measured exactly to my dates, so woohoo!


----------



## krissie328

That is great news black! I can't believe you are already 13 weeks.


----------



## Angel5000

That's great Black!!! So happy all is going well! I can't believe that you're already that far along! Seems like just a week or two ago you got hte BFP


----------



## Blackrain90

Thanks ladies, I can't believe it's been that long either.


----------



## cupcake.

Crazy how time flies isn't it?
Glad there's nothing to worry about :hugs: 

CD16, no ovulation yet for me. Getting a bit anxious because i'm scared i won't ovulate again.. but i guess there's nothing to do other than wait and see.


----------



## Lawes1987

Hey ladies, sorry about being MIA again! I have returned to work after 6 weeks off and have been busy busy.

Black - CONGRATS. I'm so chuffed for you!

I'm CD32, period was due yesterday, negative pregnancy test this morning. I'm between 11-13DPO as the app didn't really nail down my OV date this time. Only BD'ed twice in fertile 6 days as the OH got rushed into hospital for a emergency op to remove a cyst from his spine. So no idea whats going on atm. No cramping what so ever, for ovulation or since or now. Boobs were a little tingly yesterday and today. Meh - we will see. :shrug:


----------



## cscbeth8421

That is great news Black! 

AFM, nuchal ultrasound tomorrow. Starting to get nervous they will find something wrong. Still finding the heartbeat a few times a week. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Lawes1987

cscbeth8421 said:


> That is great news Black!
> 
> AFM, nuchal ultrasound tomorrow. Starting to get nervous they will find something wrong. Still finding the heartbeat a few times a week. Fingers crossed!

Good luck Beth!


----------



## Angel5000

I'm 9DPO, and thinking AF should be here tomorrow but I haven't had any real signs yet. I usually start to get some blood tinge when checking cervix about 1-2 days before AF shows but nothing yet. We'll see how long this LP is. We are going to be out of town working on the Rental Property (which I "fondly" refer to as the "CrackHouse") this weekend, so I'd really rather AF show either on Friday or Sunday because I don't have access to a bathroom when we are working on the house and wouldn't really appreciate a surprise appearance. Looking forward to my new cycle. If AF comes this weekend, then there's a good chance I could O during the last week of the month, so I'll still be on Xmas break and will be able to get in some good BD time!! It's so much easier when I'm not exhausted from a day of students!


Lawes - oh no! I hope OH is okay!! 

beth - good luck!! Keep us updated. :)


----------



## krissie328

Good luck Lawes, hope you get your bfp. I hope your DH is doing alright. 

Beth- Good luck tomorrow. I found that ultrasound to be a rough one. I hope everything is good!

Cupcake- I hope you get your bfp instead of af!! 

Afm, not much here. CD 4 and af seems to be lightening up some. I am just nervous for this cycle. I can't tell if I want to get pregnant or not. I am kinda having a bad week so maybe that is playing into it.


----------



## cupcake.

I'm thinking O is just around the corner!
My OPK today was quite a bit darker than yesterday and i'm having a lot of very slippery (not exactly egg white but close) CM. TMI, does anyone experience most CM right after a bowel movement? :blush: 

Hoping i'll O by the end of the weekend, but it does look like it as of now. Fingers crossed my body doesn't decide to chicken out of it last minute


----------



## todmommy4568

That's awesome black!

Good luck beth!

Cupcake I hope O is coming soon for you. I usually find the best time to check CM is after a BM too.

Krissie- it will all work out how it is supposed to!! Fx'ed everything works out the way you want it!

Lawes- hoping your OH is feeling better, that sounds so scary!

Angel- try not to hurt yourself this weekend!!! Bubble wrap maybe? :haha:


----------



## Blackrain90

Cupcake that's always when I noticed the most


----------



## Lawes1987

Black, Beth, did you experience any loose bowels near AF when you were pregnant?


----------



## Blackrain90

I don't believe so but I am extremely prone to constipation so loose bowels are rare for me anyway.


----------



## Angel5000

Starting to get some blood when checking cervix so AF is just around the corner. Figure I've got 1-2 days. On a positive note, that's a longer LP and I know it's not a CP so maybe I'm naturally increasing my LP? Is that possible? Hoping so! :)

todmommy - :haha: Yeah, DH said the same thing. I'm imagining myself trying to pry off the walls and put up sheet rock while wrapped in bubble wrap. :rofl:


----------



## mrscletus

Well things didn't go exactly as planned, like no sex! However, I am looking forward to the next cycle... I feel like a broken record tho. Anyone else?


----------



## todmommy4568

Definitely cletus! This break from TTC is doing me some good for sure! I have no idea what cd I am and I haven't felt like waking up to temp and I don't care at all! :haha: so freeing!


----------



## krissie328

Glad you are having a good time with your break tod!! 

mrscletus- I feel so confused all the time!! I just have no idea what I want vs what I should be doing. I am hoping I finally feel more ready come February but definitely by May. As that will give us a good age gap and good enough for DS to start preschool. Which has been a lot of my recent hangup. I just don't know where he will go once a new baby will go. And I am being so picky!! And my first choice is way booked with a long waitlist. So its either compromise or wait until he is three and send him to my second choice preschool (while hoping he gets high enough on the other waitlist to get accepted into it).


----------



## Angel5000

Glad you are enjoying this break tod! You deserve it!!

I woke up to spotting this morning but nothing's since about 7am so I'm a little confused. Thinking AF will either come full force tomorrow or (more likely) Sunday. This gives me a longer LP than before. So that's nice at least. Ready to be in new cycle.


----------



## cupcake.

A longer lp is definitely good news angel :hugs: 

I'm glad you're doing good with the ttc break, todmommy! 

Afm, my temps seem to be rising so i'm wondering if i may have already O'd either yesterday or the day before.. i guess tomorrows temp will be a bit more indicative of it. It sucks that i didn't seem to catch my surge if it already happened. Yesterday's OPK was the darkest i had this cycle but still not positive, but with only testing once a day i could have easily missed the surge. Except for that super blazing positive in october, i never really got a positive opk. Would definitely be so relieving if i did O already! Would be good timing too, so i'm quite hopeful atm but like i said, i think tomorrow's temp will give a better picture


----------



## Angel5000

AF came today so I had a 10 day LP. That's a little longer than before. :) Hoping to O around CD16 again, that would be lovely. :) Very excited to be in new cycle. 

cupcake - today's temp looks like you haven't hit your surge yet. Good luck!


----------



## cupcake.

Yay for a longer LP, angel! :) and fingers crossed you'll O around CD16 again.

And i know, today's temp fell down again.. however i don't know but i have a feeling the temp is off. I had a super dry mouth when i woke up, so i must've slept with my mouth open. Also, my boobs are starting to feel enlarged like they always do pretty much right after O. 
I'm going to have to wait and see, but i do have a feeling today's temp is off.

Also after i took my temp at 5am i went back to sleep and woke up around 10, so another 5 hours. i took my temp again and got 36.68. I know i can't use it as my bbt, but i tried adjusting it and it gave me 36.12, which when i put it as today's temp gave me solid CH for 3dpo.. so i actually do think i did ovulate.. but like i said, tomorrow's temp will give a better clue. for now i'm leaving the low temp im there


----------



## Angel5000

ooh yeah that could definitely be it. Our bodies can be so finicky sometimes!


----------



## Blackrain90

Glad you ladies are doing well. Angel- yay for a more normal cycle without any meds!
Cupcake- I agree it sounds like you did O, hopefully tomorrow's temp will show it.

AFM, currently fighting a stomach bug. My poor DH has had this since Wednesday (mostly bowel issues) and then last night the vomiting started, and now I've got it.

I've been taking Restoralax lately to help with BM, which draws fluids into your bowel. I'm thinking this is the reason I have had nothing but dry heaving since I started getting sick, so I'm definitely dehydrated. I'm ready for this to be done :( Thank god my dad is gonna take my son for the afternoon so we can just rest.


----------



## Angel5000

Oh no Black!! Hope you start to feel better soon! :hugs:


----------



## cupcake.

Awe, hope you feel better soon black :hugs: but happy 14 weeks!

Afm, hello crosshairs. Although now i'm starting to second guess, because the temps seem quite low for post O.. but it does fit with all my symptoms so as of now i'm going with it and hoping my body isn't tricking me :)


----------



## Angel5000

cupcake - wow those are low post O temps, but they are above the coverline, minus that one surge of temps you had early in the cycle. Looks good. Yay for TWW! :)


----------



## Lawes1987

AF came 4 days ago. Bugger!


----------



## krissie328

Cupcake- looks like you had great timing. Fx for a sticky bean. 

Sorry the witch showed Lawes. 

Angel- you seem very positive. Fx your LP gets better and you get your bfp!!

Black- hope you feel better soon. 

Afm, DS has been very sick and I am getting sick now. So no bd happened this weekend. I am certain this is not our cycle. Nothing feels right and I have had no desire to bd. And since I am taking a laid back approach until February I am not going to force it.


----------



## cupcake.

Sorry to hear your poor boy as been sick and you too! :hugs: 

My CH are still there but instead of higher my temps seem to go lower.. i'm really questioning that i did in fact ovulate, which is super frustrating! Breasts seem to feel normal again, but i'm having creamy CM like i usually have post O. Why must my body be so weird :(


----------



## Angel5000

Lawes - so sorry!! :( 

Krissie - trying to be positive. lol very hard right now, but trying. :) 
Hope you start to feel better soon! 

cupcake - I don't know what to say about your temps, except it does seem to still be a temp shift even if it is small. Hopefully tomorrow's temp goes back up and then it won't look so odd. It does seem strange that they are hovering around the Coverline.


----------



## cupcake.

Well I just got relieve of some of the confusion - i started bleeding. 

Another anovulatory cycle and they seem to get shorter each time. I am so angry and confused right now, i don't know what I can do.

For the last couple of years my cycles were on the long side and sometimes varied in length, but i must've ovulated almost all the time since my dead giveaway symptoms for impending AF are sore boobs and without ovulation, there's no progesterone and no sore boobs. 

I don't know what happened since we started trying that is messing my cycles up so very badly .. i feel really down and defeated about it. We're doing all we can and i'm not even getting a shot at conceiving since i'm not even ovulating. it's not fair :(


----------



## krissie328

:hugs: cupcake I am sorry. That is very confusing. Even though you are young and haven't been trying for a year you might want to talk to your doctor. Maybe even take your charts. Although your October one looks like you got pregnant so they would probably tell you to wait since you can get pregnant. So frustrating, I am really sorry hun.


----------



## cupcake.

thanks krissie :hugs:

Unfortunately I will be having a lot going on until mid february, so we'll keep on like we did until then and if it hasn't happened i'll definitely make an appointment. I know i'm young and haven't tried for a year then either, but now out of 6 monitored cycles I've had 3 anovulatory ones. Granted, of the three ovulatory ones i did get pregnant and had a chemical, but still. 

I feel like it's not about being impatient, i have proof that something's not working right and it might be easy to fix. So i definitely don't see a reason to wait it out until I hit the year mark, when i know there's something that needs a bit of medical intervening.. 

I'm trying to stay positive. I have ovulated before therefore i know i can. If I have regular cycles until mid-february or even get pregnant, that's great. But if not, at least i'll have a plan in place so i don't feel like i'm wasting time.


----------



## MsRipple

Hi ladies! Totally spaced on using my clear blue opk for fmu so decided smu without drinking in between (3 hours or so) would be ok. My urine looked very concentrated (probably because I worked out in the interim period).
Iwent from a "low"/open circle on CD11 to solid smiley (high) on this am. I was kinda suspicious as I have not had any of the signs that I normally have leading up to O except a bit of ewcm this afternoon, which typically starts 3 or more days out for me, and because ovulating on CD 12 or 13 would be on the early side or me (and bummed because I am not able to see my husband and with bding timing 3-4 days before o is not ideal). Last cycle I had three days of flashing smiley faces before getting a solid smiley.

I have only one of my beloved wondfo opks, which I used after a four hour hold this afternoon and it is pretty clearly negative. 

I think the CB was a false positive - have you guys ever had that with cb? 

Frustrating to not be able to redo or reset the test to check. Glaring at that stupid smiley now. I miss my beloved wondfos!


----------



## MsRipple

Took a clear blue digi with a non advanced monitor I used in October and got a smiley. Not sure if those can be reused but i guess I'm ovulating? Maybe today? If so chances this cycle are not nonexistent but they are quite low.


----------



## Angel5000

Cupcake - I'm so sorry. :hugs: I agree with Krissie, maybe you should talk to your doctor. IF you've had multiple anovulatory cycles that is a reason for concern, I would think they would waive the "one year" requirement and at least look into it. Hopefully when things calm down for you in February you can look into it. 

Ripple - I'm pretty sure you can reuse the monitor/handle things for CB. I've never had a false +OPK from the CB Digi's, but I almost always get a +OPK from Wondfo at the same time. I've never used the advanced Digi's though. I say act like it's positive, and go for it. :) ;)


----------



## MsRipple

Cupcake, I think that is a great plan. You know you can get pregnant, so just some help or information about having more ovulatory cycles will do wonders. Plus I bet just having something on the books just in case will make you feel relieved.

Still unsure what my o timing is. Ran out to the drugstore to buy another non-digital opk (first response), and while it is close to positive (4 hour hold early afternoon), it's definitely not positive. As I typically do get fairly clear positives, I'm not sure if my digitals are right. I will just wait and see and continue to poas. I haven't temped this cycle but I know that my temp usually rises to above 98 degrees by 2-3 dpo, so temping may confirm.

Unfortunately I won't see my husband til this weekend, so not much to do about a positive opk today :nope::nope::nope:


----------



## krissie328

Cupcake- sounds like a good plan. I think getting through the holidays and giving yourself a couple more months will be great. And maybe you will get your sticky bean and it won't matter. 

MsRipple- hope you see your positive opk soon.


----------



## Angel5000

Hi ladies. I've been avoiding checking in because i'm having a horrible week. Early this week a friend of ours (the one who has been helping us with the property we are fixing, and who planned to rent it from us when itw as done) messaged me asking me to give him details regarding a situation he had heard I had witnessed (regarding his wife having a rather public make out session in a bar with a perfect stranger). Unfortunately I HAD seen that occur, and against my better judgement went ahead and told him what I had seen. mostly because i knew this was the 4th man she's cheating on him with, he already know about the other 3, and shes' been abusing him for years. He swore if he found out about another he'd leave her, and he begged me to give him the information so that he could make a legitimate decision. 

Needless to say he thanked me, told me he was writing up divorce papers. Next thing I Know I'm being accused of trying to steal him and bieng accused of sleeping with him (by the wife) and then a few hours later the friend calls my husband to tell him that he's decided to forgive his wife, give her another chance, and that his wife has banned him from speaking to me ever again because of this situation. I'm immediately blocked on both his and her phone, and all social media. 

Of course, he proceeds to think that we will still rent the property to him. My husband has been avoiding talking to him for a few days while we figure out what we are going to do, and finally yesterday asks him how he thinks that's going to work when he's banned from speaking to me. And the ******* has the gall to tell my husband taht "well the property is really in your name and your brothers, so she isn't really the owner anyway. So we can just communicate with you. I don't see why we have to get her involved at all". yeah, wrong thing to say to DH. And me. 

Argument ensues and he conceeds that if, as the landlord, I wanted or needed to contact him, I could be permitted to do so via email. Or a house landline. Yeah, my husband decided that was not adequate. So we told him to return his keys to my brother in law and that we won't be renting to him anymore. 

Unfortunately now we don't have a plumber to finish teh work on the house, and we suddenly have to pay back a bunch of things that he had purchased for repairs. Of course, he tried to tell us we have to pay him for the washer/dryer/stove he bought and we said absolutely not because we told him NOT to buy those in the first place and it's not our fault he decided he wanted a brand new one instead of the ones we were providing. 

Anyway, we are sort of stuck in a bind and are now several thousand dollars in the whole over a house we aren't sure we can finish. My husband never wanted to fix the place in teh first place, he always wanted to just sell it for whatever little e could get and now we're both very frustrated and very hurt. I've spent most of this week in tears.


----------



## Lawes1987

Angel5000 said:


> Hi ladies. I've been avoiding checking in because i'm having a horrible week. Early this week a friend of ours (the one who has been helping us with the property we are fixing, and who planned to rent it from us when itw as done) messaged me asking me to give him details regarding a situation he had heard I had witnessed (regarding his wife having a rather public make out session in a bar with a perfect stranger). Unfortunately I HAD seen that occur, and against my better judgement went ahead and told him what I had seen. mostly because i knew this was the 4th man she's cheating on him with, he already know about the other 3, and shes' been abusing him for years. He swore if he found out about another he'd leave her, and he begged me to give him the information so that he could make a legitimate decision.
> 
> Needless to say he thanked me, told me he was writing up divorce papers. Next thing I Know I'm being accused of trying to steal him and bieng accused of sleeping with him (by the wife) and then a few hours later the friend calls my husband to tell him that he's decided to forgive his wife, give her another chance, and that his wife has banned him from speaking to me ever again because of this situation. I'm immediately blocked on both his and her phone, and all social media.
> 
> Of course, he proceeds to think that we will still rent the property to him. My husband has been avoiding talking to him for a few days while we figure out what we are going to do, and finally yesterday asks him how he thinks that's going to work when he's banned from speaking to me. And the ******* has the gall to tell my husband taht "well the property is really in your name and your brothers, so she isn't really the owner anyway. So we can just communicate with you. I don't see why we have to get her involved at all". yeah, wrong thing to say to DH. And me.
> 
> Argument ensues and he conceeds that if, as the landlord, I wanted or needed to contact him, I could be permitted to do so via email. Or a house landline. Yeah, my husband decided that was not adequate. So we told him to return his keys to my brother in law and that we won't be renting to him anymore.
> 
> Unfortunately now we don't have a plumber to finish teh work on the house, and we suddenly have to pay back a bunch of things that he had purchased for repairs. Of course, he tried to tell us we have to pay him for the washer/dryer/stove he bought and we said absolutely not because we told him NOT to buy those in the first place and it's not our fault he decided he wanted a brand new one instead of the ones we were providing.
> 
> Anyway, we are sort of stuck in a bind and are now several thousand dollars in the whole over a house we aren't sure we can finish. My husband never wanted to fix the place in teh first place, he always wanted to just sell it for whatever little e could get and now we're both very frustrated and very hurt. I've spent most of this week in tears.

How awful!

What a spineless so and so that husband is, giving in to his cheating wife and allowing her to somehow turn you into the bad guy for telling him. What a manipulative wench. I'm so sorry darlin x


----------



## Angel5000

Thanks Lawes. That's pretty much exactly what my husband and I said. This guy has been my husband's best friend since they were in 6th grade so it's hard to let go but my husband has the distinct feeling that the next thing his wife will do is ban him from speaking to my husband too. And, even though the friend says he'd never do that, we are pretty sure he'd give in. 


On TTC news: CD10 today and I started to get some creamy/water/mixed CM day before yesterday. Possibly hoping I'll continue to O at the earlier time of my cycle (that would be amazing). I'm going to try very very hard to stick to SMEP this cycle. Unfortunately my mom is staying with us this week so it will be a little harder, but the guest bedroom is on the opposite end of the house as our master (the house is pretty small, that doesn't mean much :haha: ). Either way, with there being a possibility of O coming up, I don't want to miss is. It just means I won't be able to seduce DH by walking around the house in my sexy lingerie. While my family is really pretty open that might be a little much for my mom. :rofl:


Totally unrelated though I have to share - I've been working out at the gym 2-3x a week and trying to make healthy choices in food (and when I decide to eat junk I eati n moderation). As a result, I'm down 8 pounds since October AND (the exciting part) I've lost over 12cm in my thighs, hips, and stomach (combined). I measure in cm because it's easier tos ee the progress, but still, I'm super excited!! :D I wasn't seeing much of a difference until I took off my pants and realized I hadn't unbuttoned them. :haha: DH was like "what do you mean you don't see a difference. Go take a progress picture and compare. you're OBVIOUSLY smaller". So I took pics and compared from right before the school year, to Nov, to yesterday and OMG I've slimmed so much! :D 

Anyway, I'm super excited about it and sharing because, well, if I'm not getting pregnant I can at least get healthy, right?!


----------



## lvksa

:wave: Hi ladies! I've missed you! I hope all of you are doing well. I will do my best to try and skim back through what I've missed.

It's been a long while for me. My husband was out of the country for a few weeks, so last cycle I was just sitting around on my own. I'm CD15 of cycle #5 now. I had bloodwork done last week and on Sunday I had an ultrasound. I will go to see the doctor for the results tonight. 

I got my hands on a clearblue opk kit. I started it on CD13 and got a negative open circle result. Yesterday on CD14 I got a flashing smiley. This morning CD15 I got an error, so I'm not actually sure how the test should be read. 

I thought I would post a picture of the three tests to see if anyone has any insight. (the bottom is CD13, middle is CD14 and top is today)

I've missed being here and reading all of your updates!
 



Attached Files:







untitled.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mrscletus

Hey Girls--- is everyone ready for the holiday season?? I will be ovulating right around New Years Eve.. that is exciting, as DH has promised to "try real hard" this month. And I mean bd'ing every day!!! 

I will try to catch up more in a bit. For now Ivska- welcome back. Glad to see you. and Angel- that is horrible. I want to give you hug and throat punch that woman!


----------



## krissie328

Angel- so sorry you are going through that. I hope you can get it sorted soon. Congrats on the weightloss. That is fabulous!

Ivksa- that top one looks positive, not sure why it gave you an error.

I'm so not ready for the holidays. I have no holiday spirit this year. :nope:


----------



## Angel5000

My temps dropped further today. If I'm following the same pattern as last month then I will probably get a rise for the next day or two and then a drop and O. I'm hoping that's what happens at least. I've been getting some watery CM with a tiny bit of EW so that's a definite sign. And I've been feeling much more.... amorous.... the last several days :blush: so I think that's a sign. I've noticed in the last couple months I get an increased libido around O time usually (as long as I don't have enormous amounts of stress). 

I splurged and picked up a CB Advanced OPK pack today. I usualy just buy the regular and do only a test whne I start to get close to + on the ICs but I felt like splurging since I'm trying really hard to follow SMEP this month and I want to make SURE we get the fertile days. We'll see how it goes. It's a lot of money though! Holy Cow! The things we do to get a BFP! :dohh:


Hi *Ivksa*!! Long time no see! Good to see you again!! I you got the flashy smiley yesterday then today you could either get flashy or solid but the lines won't really tell us much I don't think because the advanced test reads a combination of estrogen and LH. You get hte flashy smiley when you have an estrogen surge indicating that your LH surge will be coming soon ( I think that is how it works if I remember correctly) so the line won't help us with that. However, based on the lines, I don't know which line would be control and which is not so it's hard to tell but I want to say the top one is a positive. I think on the advanced you should get solid smiley 2 days in a row. So BD for sure today if you can and test again tomorrow. Sucks that you got an error. Those tests are so expensive I get upset if one doesn't read. I'm like "Really? That much $ for an error?!" :haha:


----------



## todmommy4568

Okay so trying to catch up a little bit angel both of them are awful what a bunch of morons! Ivksa glad to see you got your hands on some opks but really an error wth! 

So my avoidance of O didn't go so well :blush: if I know my body pretty sure we did it O-3 and O day and then last night I made DH wear a condom and he is like really now you are going to be safe about this :dohh: :haha:


----------



## Blackrain90

Ahaha that's fantastic. Not that your timing was a bit too on, but having DH wear a condom after spending so long TTC!


----------



## cupcake.

Hello ladies :) 
I have been reading along, just didn't post as much for the last couple days. There just hasn't really been anything exciting happening.
I'm trying to stay relaxed and just see what my body does, but i do hope I will actually ovulate this month. I hope my body will decide to go back to normal finally! 

Angel, i'm sorry you're going through this.. My aunt is kind of doing the same thing as that coward of a husband, because for a couple of months now my uncle has turned into such an A** and is abusing her mentally (though if she keeps staying i don't think the physical abuse is far away..) and she keeps defending him! It's frustrating seeing a loved one (or anyone really) go through this and not seeing how bad the situation is. It's codependency really and there's nothing anyone can do as long as the people don't realize they have to get out of the relationship.. :hugs: 

Ivksa, glad you got your handy on a clearblue opk kit, but what is it with the error? really, not like those tests aren't expensive, how frustrating! 

todmommy thats awesome :haha: how many dpo are you now? 

Also, I hope everyone is having great holidays, spent in peace with tons of love and laughter <3


----------



## Lawes1987

Hey ladies, I thought it had gone a bit quiet!

Lots of BDing around, you horny lot!

AFM I am CD14, due to enter my 6 day fertility window tomorrow, so I will be making the husbands Christmas to New Year very fun! LOL. Husband really wants a summer baby so hoping we get caught so we can have a September baby but after 4 miscarriages I am just happy with a healthy baby of either sex, any time of the bloody year. 

I'm cooking for 9 tomorrow (me, OH, my mum, her OH, my nanna, sister, brother and 2 cousins) so a full house! Then I'm going to visit the husbands parents. Busy busy.

I hope you all have a wonderful Christmas! :thumbup:


----------



## krissie328

Hey ladies- not much going on over here. CD 18 and no sign of o. Still trying to take it easy and not worry to much. 

We are doing Christmas today with my mom. No plans for tomorrow. Other than hoping to get the house cleaned. My inlaws are coming next week and we are having some friends over on Sunday. DH and I are off until the 4th so I'm pretty excited to spend some time with him.


----------



## Angel5000

Morning friends! :) 

I think the CB Advanced is stressing me out. :haha: I keep expecting a bouncing smiley face and not getting one and then worrying that I'm not actually gearing up to O after all. I really need to just :coffee: and stop thinking about it. 

I messed up SMEP by missing last night, but that's okay because we'll get it today and just keep going on every other from today out. I think we'll still be okay since I am not quite up to O yet. 

On another news, I had my annual pap yesterday and dr says that if I don't get a BFP in a month or two to call and she'll refer us to the fertility clinic associate with her office so that I can start testing. She says there's a good chance that nothing's actually wrong (especially wiht as long as I was on bcp) but that they'll begin testing and they are very systematic about how they do it so I might as well start and rule out everything just in case. Nice to know that someone is willing to start that since my last doctor was so anti-starting anything. She's also running a slew of blood work just to make sure everything else is good, which I appreciate. She can't run the hormone and fertility tests bc insurance won't pay if she runs it instead of making me go to the fertility place but she's at least getting thsi stuff done for me. I like this new dr. 

*tod* That's great, in a totally not-great but so ironically hilarious sort of way. Love that you made him wear a condom now, several days after O. :rofl: 

*cupcake* Yeah, the codependcy thing, so very frustrating as an outsider watching it. :( Hpe you get to O this cycle!!

*Lawes* Cooking for 9?! Wow!! We decided to split up the cooking this year. My sister, myself and my mom each took a couple dishes so we'll each cook a couple things and bring it. Much simpler in our case. :)


----------



## krissie328

I am glad to hear your doctor is being so proactive Angel. Hopefully you won't need that referral.


----------



## Angel5000

Hope so too, but I'm really glad that she's been proactive. 

I just got my labs back from everything else she ran and in all other areas I'm nice and healthy. :) Red Blood Cells (hemoglobin) is a little high but that's probably because I just recovered from Pnuemonia a week or two ago. Otherwise I'm good. :) She's gonna run that test again in a couple months just to be sure. So looks like all I have to do at this point is keep up the :sex:


----------



## lvksa

Hi girls,

When I went home and tested again I got the solid smiley. That was Tuesday. I didn't realize that the rest stops working after you get a solid smiley though. 

The next day my grandfather died after 5 years fighting cancer. I didn't know until I came home from work. My husband told me and then decided to buy tickets to fly home. We flew out 6 am that next morning. I fly back to KSA on the 1st.

I got solid crosshairs this morning. I think it's a little confusing because we flew to the USA which means our day Thursday was like doubled. I'm not sure how it works with charting and whatever. 

The doctor I went to see put me on medicine to lower my prolactin level, but the other tests they did were okay. She asked me to come back CD 3 next cycle to get more blood work done. Maybe I won't have to..


----------



## todmommy4568

Angel that is awesome that your doctor is being proactive, it is such a good feeling when they are eager to get things done!

Ivksa I am so sorry to hear about your grandfather :hugs:

I am guessing I am probably about 7dpo right now :shrug: If I don't get AF by the fifth of January I will take a test. I have completely thrown myself in to weight watchers to take my mind off TTC and now I'm sitting here like I don't want a baby I want to lose all this weight!! Lol I tend to jump in to things and give it my all :dohh: Once it is time to TTC again I am sure I will throw myself back in to TTC, these next couple cycles could not go fast enough! I am actually considering the mini pill for the next couple cycles to prevent an oopsie, thoughts?


----------



## Angel5000

lvksa - I'm so sorry to hear about your grandfather. :hugs: 
As for the tests, yeah I read somewhere that no matter what after the solid smiley you'll keep getting solids so don't bother to keep testing. If you don't use the test for more than 3 days I think it resets the handle thing so you can use the rest of the sticks next cycle, but I'm not 100% sure on that so don't quote me on it. :)

I'm surprised your doctor is willing to start running tests this soon but that's great. Glad they are being proactive. 


*todmommy* I was just saying something similar to DH. I've lost quite a bit of weight (well, not weight so much as inches, but same thing) and was like "man, now if I get pregnant I"ll get fat again!". :rofl: I do the same thing, throw myself into something hardcore. 

As for minipill - how long did it take you to regulate the last time you went off bcp (if you were on pill? can't remember). It is taking me so long that I wouldn't do it again myself but I was also on it for 15 years, which I'm sure affects it more than a couple months would. I would say that if getting pregnant in the next couple cycles would REALLY throw off your internship and be a catastrophe, then consider the pill for a couple cycles (since apparently avoiding fertile period wasn't working for you :p )


----------



## todmommy4568

Lol the same thing happened that happened the month I got pregnant with Asher. When I'm not tracking everything my body definitely lets me know it is time and I get super horny :blush: I had an iud in before and it took two-three months to regulate but I think I am just going to make condoms a requirement even though they are super nasty and they stink lol I forgot about that part :haha: It wouldn't be catastrophic to get pregnant in the next couple cycles but I can't imagine it would be good either


----------



## MsRipple

Hi ladies! 11 almost 12 dpo today. Thinking I'm out because our timing was not amazing but you never know! Taking a break from
Temping this cycle has been nice for me ( I need temp a couple of days after my clearblue to confirm ov as I got positive clear blues but negative opts which was weird)

Todsmommy - remind me, why are you taking a ttc break?

Ivska sounds like a good doc visit! so sorry to hear about your grandfather

Angel so sorry about your friend. He's in a rough spot no doubt but how stressful for you


----------



## mrscletus

Hiya Girls.... 

Finally have time to catch up a little. 

Ivska- so sorry about your grandfather and how miserable that makes the holidays. Glad that you were able to make it home for the funeral and hope that you wont need further testing.

Angle- that is great about your new doc. It is always nerve racking switching docs, and its nice to know that you made the right choice. Good luck and hopefully you wont need that referral afterall. 

Tod- You crack me up, I don't think my husband would even have sex with me if I made a condom a "requirement" he would rather take care of himself...LOL BUT I don't think that I would want to take the mini pill either. That's just more nonsense in your body. Just my opinion

Krissie- really hope for that O soon for you. Are you currently taking anything? 

Lawes- yes we all must be a bunch of hornballs right now as the thread is not moving very quickly. 

Ms Ripple- glad that the break from temping is helping, I don't know that I could take a break (well unless I forget which happens)

AFM- CD9 and looking like I am gearing up, watery CM, darker line on the OPK (IC) and increased sex drive. DH is all about trying hard this cycle. We both really want this to work this month. My everything is crossed and we are going to be getting busy all week. Luckily we are both off of work for the majority of the week so no need to sleep! HAHAHA. Oh and don't mind the HUGE temp spike on Christmas and the day after, yup- I got sick for Christmas, now today I have lost my voice. But no more fever at least. 

Anyone have big plans for New Year's Eve? We are a very boring couple and don't ever go out.


----------



## krissie328

Cd 22 here. My temp has been pretty low thr last two days. Kinda wondering if I'm trying to o. 

I'm not takin anything right now. We plan so start clomid in either February or May.


----------



## Angel5000

Todmommy - yeah, I hate condoms. I forget how much I hate them until I have to use them and then I'm like "ugh, can we not?" LOL! Hopefully you can avoid an "oopsie" for a couple cycles just to make the internship easier. I know what you mean about the super horny part, this cycle for me is off the wall. It wasn't so much before, but I Think it's because I'm finally starting to regulate from stupid bcp, but I can NOT get enough of it. LoL! DH has been so tired some nights that we haven't done it but if I had my way I'd be :sex: every night! :rofl: This is really odd for me because I typically have a pretty low sex drive. Of course, I've been on bcp for so long it's possible that the only reason it was so low was because of the bcp. 

Ripple - glad the breakf rom temping is good for you! I think I'd be more stressed about not temping. LoL! I actually kind of enjoy it. Though the OPKs I could do without.  Except I'm a POAS addict and I dont think I Can go that long w/out peeing on something..... :haha: 

Cletus - So sorry you got sick for Xmas!! That's awful! We are going to spend New Years Eve with my sister and brother-in-law. Probably have some drinks and play games. We don't do anything super fancy but we like to hang out with them. We'll do that and then have to drive down to our inherited property the next day to spend the weekend working on it. :/ It's about a 3-hour drive, but at least it'll be a leisurely day down there. 

Krissie - Wow, that is a low temp. Maybe you'll O naturally? That would be nice. :) Remind me again why you are doing Feb or May ? (as in why you aren't doing March/April?) Okay so question - do you have PCOS? I seem to feel like remembering you mention that you did, but I can't remember for sure. I'm asking because my sister has PCOS and her doctor has said that even though she clearly isn't ovulating she won't give her anything at all until she's been "trying" for a year (which is silly because she can't really "try" if there is no egg release ever!). So I'm wondering if this is standard for PCOS patients or if her doctor just sucks. She sees an on base military doctor because her husband is military but she's considering transferring to off base (even though she'd have to pay $) if she could find out if other doctors would be willing to do something for her sooner than later.


----------



## krissie328

I do have pcos. I went to my doctor in 2008 and he was willing to prescribe clomid after a couple months of bcp. I ended up not going back because my husband got laid off work. But he was very proactive. In 2012 I had an awful doctor who refused to do anything in spite of my diagnosis. A year later I got an amazing doctor and was prescribed my first visit. So I think it really varies. If they know she isn't ovulating they should do something. The wait for a year is for normal, healthy couples. 

The reason we are avoiding March/April is to avoid a December or January due date. Plus if I had a February or later due date I could take maternity leave the last of the school year and then summer break.


----------



## Angel5000

krissie328 said:


> I do have pcos. I went to my doctor in 2008 and he was willing to prescribe clomid after a couple months of bcp. I ended up not going back because my husband got laid off work. But he was very proactive. In 2012 I had an awful doctor who refused to do anything in spite of my diagnosis. A year later I got an amazing doctor and was prescribed my first visit. So I think it really varies. If they know she isn't ovulating they should do something. The wait for a year is for normal, healthy couples.
> 
> The reason we are avoiding March/April is to avoid a December or January due date. Plus if I had a February or later due date I could take maternity leave the last of the school year and then summer break.

Thanks! I'll pass that information on to her. I thought that the 1 year wait was abnormal for someone with PCOS but her doctor insists that she won't refer her to the fertility people until she's been trying for a year and she won't give her anything herself. It's such a stupid thing, especially in my sister's case. 

That's right, I remember now. A Feb or later due date would be the best if you can get that. Good luck! :)


----------



## mrscletus

I was prescribed metformin when trying to conceive my daughter. I had all the signs of PCOS and my doc prescribed that. After DD tho, it was as if she hit a reset button when she was in there as I had no issues with my period, pain, or trouble conceiving DS. SO whether I really did have PCOS is questionable, but the doc didn't hesitate to give me that prescription right away- no waiting. 

On the other hand, now that we have been trying for 8 cycles-would you all wait or call your doc??


----------



## krissie328

Mrscletus- I would call my doctor. 

I have heard having a baby can reset things. I ovulated for 6-7 months after having ds. But then it stopped and I've only ovulated twice that I have confirmed.


----------



## Angel5000

I got my +OPK today!! :happydance: 

I waited to use my Digi until this afternoon because I had the blinky face the last two days and I know I only get my surge usually in the afternoon. I almost didn't test with the digi this afternoon because at first my IC didn't look like it was going to be positive and I usually wait ot use the digi until I get a very close to positive IC but i went ahead and I'm glad I did because when I went back to check both were positive with the Peak smiley. Woot! :happydance: 

I don't think I'll actually O until tomorrow because my temp was up today, and since we :sex: yesterday I'll probably wait until tomorrow and BD the next 2 days. I'm actually a little sore today :blush:

Cletus - in those 8 cycles that you've been trying have you been ovulating naturally? if so I would wait but if not I would definitely call your doctor.


----------



## mrscletus

I have been ovulating.. I really think it's the timing that has been off. This month I am determined!


----------



## mrscletus

I'm so upset with myself. I haven't been saving my OPKs this mornings was really light... But I'm only cd 10.. I could have missed the surge. But I don't have the others except for last nights to compare. I will test once more tomorrow. Either way, we have been dtd every other day since day 5.. So I will just convince DH to get some more bd'ing in today and tomorrow.. :)


----------



## Angel5000

mrscletus said:


> I'm so upset with myself. I haven't been saving my OPKs this mornings was really light... But I'm only cd 10.. I could have missed the surge. But I don't have the others except for last nights to compare. I will test once more tomorrow. Either way, we have been dtd every other day since day 5.. So I will just convince DH to get some more bd'ing in today and tomorrow.. :)

Your temp is really low today though in comparison to before. I wonder if you are just about to O? My OPKs will often times get much lighter right before O and then suddenly BAM positive.


----------



## mrscletus

Thank you.. Also fighting this cold is not helping... OPK was a little lighter today! Yippee!! Back on track!


----------



## Angel5000

Tiny temp rise today. It's amazing how similar the pattern this cycle is to last cycle (just delayed by a couple days). I should have a bigger jump tomorrow and then FF will probably pin today or yesterday as O day. We've BD every other day for awhile. Going to try to get in tonight too if DH and I are both up to it, and that should seriously cover our bases. So hoping that this is my month!

I got a note from my doctor that my pap was abnormal this year. It's been 3 years of normal but this time abnormal again but thankfully negative for HPV and the cancer cells are negative too. She said that the procedures have changed and since I'm now in the 30+ category (oh yay....I'm old..... :haha: ) even though it was abnormal I don't have to do another pap for 3 years because the tests were negative. I was unsure about this and asked some follow up questions (via the messaging portal my clinic has) so she made a point ot call me today and go over the new recommendations from the cancer guidelines and stuff. I really do love my doctor. She also said that if waiting 3 years makes me uncomfortable we can do another pap in a year, not a problem, but she doesn't think I need one in another few months. Unless I get pregnant and then we'll do a follow up.


----------



## Blackrain90

Woot, excellent timing this month Angel!


----------



## Angel5000

It's so much easier to get this whole timing thing down when 1) I'm on break from work 2) I'm on break from grad school and 3) we aren't sick. :haha: Too bad I have to go back to work next week. :(


----------



## mrscletus

Happy New Years ladies!! I got my positive OPK this evening!!!!!!! Will be ringing in the new year right! :)


----------



## Angel5000

Yay!!! Go get that egg!


----------



## mrscletus

I think I may have misread the opk, and I didn't keep taking them. However my temp didn't rise until today. This illness along with a crazy schedule, is not easy to read. Pretty much just going with the flow, having sex a lot and hoping for the best.


----------



## cupcake.

Hello guys :) I've been a bit absent from this thread. 
I still haven't ovulated and I suspect this cycle is going to end up being anovulatory as well.. I started spotting today so I expect to start bleeding tomorrow or the day after.. 

Getting really fed up with these anovulatory cycles. I stopped taking anything except my multivitamin so that when I go see my doctor around march my body is basically free of anything that could change its natural way of working. But basically this is really difficult as I'm not even getting a chance at conceiving without an egg and I don't know why I have anovulatory cycles all of a sudden.


----------



## Angel5000

So sorry cupcake. That's so frustrating! :hugs: Are you under any unusual amount of stress? Aside from TTC, obviously. :)


----------



## cupcake.

No, i'm not, i'm actually a lot more relaxed than i thought i would be. Work, family life, everything's going good so it's not that.

It's so weird, i haven't ovulated since my october cycle that ended in a chemical.. i don't think it could still be from the chemical. I think it's the agnus castus actually, i have a bad feeling that i did this myself by trying to self medicate something that's not actually broken.. i hope they go back to normal on their own, but if nothing's happening i'll definitely call my doctor for an appointment in march, unfortunately i'm just so busy over the next couple weeks i just can't fit it in any earlier. But i guess it's best to give my body time to readjust, i've stopped the Agnus Castus about a week ago


----------



## Angel5000

Oh, that's very possible that it's the agnus castus. Were your cycles irregular or long when you started taking it? I've read that if you have fairly regular cycles it can mess things up instead of fixing them. If you stopped last week hopefully it'll sort itself out soon! 

How long have you been taking it?


----------



## krissie328

cupcake. said:


> Hello guys :) I've been a bit absent from this thread.
> I still haven't ovulated and I suspect this cycle is going to end up being anovulatory as well.. I started spotting today so I expect to start bleeding tomorrow or the day after..
> 
> Getting really fed up with these anovulatory cycles. I stopped taking anything except my multivitamin so that when I go see my doctor around march my body is basically free of anything that could change its natural way of working. But basically this is really difficult as I'm not even getting a chance at conceiving without an egg and I don't know why I have anovulatory cycles all of a sudden.

That is very frustrating that you keep having anovulatory cycles. I hope that they sort themselves soon, or at the least the doctor can shed some light on them. 



cupcake. said:


> No, i'm not, i'm actually a lot more relaxed than i thought i would be. Work, family life, everything's going good so it's not that.
> 
> It's so weird, i haven't ovulated since my october cycle that ended in a chemical.. i don't think it could still be from the chemical. I think it's the agnus castus actually, i have a bad feeling that i did this myself by trying to self medicate something that's not actually broken.. i hope they go back to normal on their own, but if nothing's happening i'll definitely call my doctor for an appointment in march, unfortunately i'm just so busy over the next couple weeks i just can't fit it in any earlier. But i guess it's best to give my body time to readjust, i've stopped the Agnus Castus about a week ago

You might be right and it is the vitex causing the problem. Hopefully now that you have stopped it will sort itself out. 

Afm, I was pretty sure I was having an annovulatory cycle so I started progesterone six days ago. Well yesterday and today I am having crazy pain in my left ovary area. I don't know if I am trying to ovulate or what. I am getting negative opks. And I thought the progesterone is suppose to stop o from happening. So now I am confused. And on top of that I had a slight temp spike this morning.


----------



## cupcake.

Angel, my cycles used to be on the longer side and not like on the dot regular, but looking back they were fairly regular. Usually between 32-36 days with the odd long or super short cycle maybe like twice a year. I now know i definitely O'd during those cycles, since my usual pre AF symptoms are heavy breasts and backache, which i haven't had in any of the anovulatory ones. 
So looling back my cycles may not have been ideal textbook cycles but i still think the vitex made them go weird like that. I was on it pretty much since august with the exception of maybe one month that i was off it. 

That is quite weird and quite the temp spike. Maybe you are trying to O naturally or have already?


----------



## mrscletus

I don't know what is going on with my body this month... is it possible I am going to have an anovulatory cycle? There hasn't been a noticeable temp raise yet, well not like my previous cycles. Im so confused. 

Cupcake, I am sorry you are going through this too.... why oh why are our bodies so complex?


----------



## lvksa

Hi ladies,

I'm back in KSA and back to work after my short trip home.

Today started CD 1 for me. My chart looked pretty good this past cycle. It was probably the most "clear" chart that I've had so far. However, traveling always makes things a bit more complicated. 

I got a positive OPK with clearblue on CD 15 (after a negative CD 13 and a flashing CD 14). BD'd CD 14 + 15 (didn't on CD 16 because of travel) + 17. I'm thinking that the BD on CD 17 was probably late and I feel like the travel back to the states makes my charting a bit off because of basically repeating hours from change in time zones.

I didn't notice any EWCM this cycle either. 

I'm supposed to go back to the doctor's and have full blood work done CD 3. We're traveling this weekend to go to my husband's family, so I'm not sure how that's going to work, but maybe I can find a clinic there and just go anyways.


----------



## mrscletus

Welcome back Ivska.. Sorry that timing and whatnot really didn't work with the travel. It's so hard to get it right. 

AFM- Well with this screwing cycle I finally got my CH. hoping it all pays off. Officially in the TWW


----------



## Blackrain90

Your timing looks great MrsCletus!


----------



## Angel5000

Welcome back ivksa! Hopefully you can get your blood work done! 

Cletus - yay for ch!! 

AFM - 8dpo. AF is due Friday. Today my cm is a mix of creamy but sometimes some ew consistency. The coloring though is kinda odd - it's more of a tan/brownish color than the usual white. :/ not sure what to make of it but thinking AF might be on her way :( 

On the other hand today I woke up and my left boob (only left) is really sore and tender and I've been having dizzy spells today - which is very odd for me. I thought it was because I didn't eat a lot for breakfast but after lunch it continues. :/ I would like to think this could be good but I doubt there's any relation may only 8dpo. Gonna try to make it through the day and then head to bed early. Maybe I'll feel better tomorrow after some sleep. I've had a nasty headache for 2 days straight and I am hoping I can knock it out with a good nights sleep. :(


----------



## krissie328

Fx it is ib and not af Angel. 

Welcome back ivksa! 

mrscletus- glad you got your crosshairs!!


----------



## lvksa

@mrscletus -- <3 unfortunately, travel difficulties are not easily avoided for us. Glad you got your crosshairs. The last couple of cycles I felt like my chart was playing tricks when my predicted O date would change and change as my cycle went along -_-.

@angel5000 -- <3 hopefully this weekend. If not, next month I'll try. I hope that you feel better <3.

@krissie328 -- thank you <3


----------



## Angel5000

cervix today is low, firm, and CM is dried up. Whn I check cervix I do get a little red/pink still so I'm pretty sure it's AF on her way, not IB. I figure :witch: will be here by Saturday (prob start spotting tomorrow). Blah. 

I guess at least my TWW is only 10 days.... slightly less torture


----------



## krissie328

How's it going Angel? Your temp is staying high, that seems like a good sign. 

Afm, the :witch: has arrived. Well I am spotting but I know she will be here today in full force. 

Debating whether or not to start clomid. DH who said he was fine with an October due date awhile back now seems not so sure. Due date would be October 14th, induction would be the 7th. We his birthday is the 4th and he doesn't want to share his birthday since he always had to with his brother growing up. So I am frustrated, seems like a crap excuse. :growlmad:


----------



## todmommy4568

Krissie I agree kind of a crap excuse but at the same time he knows how it feels so might have a point :shrug:

Angel- your temps still look really good

Cupcake- hopefully your cycles will even out now, how frustrating!

Afm got my period :dance: I feel like I keep pushing our back to trying time back I think originally we were going to start trying again in February, now I am thinking March or Easter, pretty much the same depending on where my cycle is :shrug: maybe in February I will stick to NTNP and stop trying to be careful. We haven't had a pregnancy in our thread for a while now! I am hoping it is just because a few of us are on break!


----------



## krissie328

I talked more with him and he says it's okay to you ahead. So I think we will. It's like I told him August was unsuccessful and it's likely it may take a couple rounds. I doubt we will get as lucky as we did with ds.


----------



## Angel5000

My temps are strangely high for 10DPO. I did an overlay with FF and aside from the months with a CP I should have some sort of drop by now. Cervix today isn't as low. More like medium and soft (or medium depending on when I check) and I am only getting the very faintest color on my fingers when I check cervix (sorry if this is tmi. Lol). Cm is still dried up though. 

I have THE WORST headache. Today and yesterday. Just won't go away. Plus the kids are being off the wall today. There must be something in the water. :haha: 

It's still early though. I expect spotting by this afternoon. Usually pops up around lunch. Trying not to get m hopes up but my temps make me a little hopeful. If no spotting today then I'll prob test tonight or tomorrow morning even though I said I was waiting for 14DPO. Lol.


----------



## krissie328

Well fx that the witch stays away!! And that headache goes away!! Do you get them before af? I always get one the day before that is a killer.


----------



## Angel5000

I don't usually get them before AF. This one had been 2 days long. Getting worse each day. Borderline migraine. But not quite t the light sensitivity yet. 

Still no sign of AF. no spotting. No blood when checking cervix. I should be spotting by now. So nervous that I'm getting my hopes up for nothing. :/


----------



## Blackrain90

Angel, if AF doesn't show when do you think you will test?


----------



## Angel5000

Well, I used a Wondfo this afternoon when I came from work (4 hour hold, no bathroom and no liquids). It was BFN but I'm only 10DPO. 

I want to say I'm going to hold out until I'm a week late, but that's never going to happen. :rofl: so I'll probably test Sunday (if temps stay high and no AF signs), that'll be 12DPO. If that's still a BFN then I'll wait a couple days before doing it again. Maybe. LoL.


----------



## Blackrain90

Haha yeah suuuuuure you'll wait :haha:

But your longest normal LP looks like 11 days so I'm sure 12DPO would bring a BFP. My everything is crossed for you!


----------



## Angel5000

Blackrain90 said:


> Haha yeah suuuuuure you'll wait :haha:
> 
> But your longest normal LP looks like 11 days so I'm sure 12DPO would bring a BFP. My everything is crossed for you!

My longest LP was 11 days, that was using Vitamin B & Vitex. Without the VitB/Vitex my longest LP has been 10 days. I went back through my charts and checked, and on EVERY chart, I had blood when checking cervix at 8-9DPO, and spotting on 10DPO. Then AF the next day. On months I used VitB, those shifted a day or two later, and then during the two CPs it shifted a little later as well. 

Sooooo based on my usual symptoms that should be happening at the day before AF, I'm "late".


EDIT: Yes, please keep everything crossed!!


----------



## Angel5000

Okay so just wanted to update. Today is 13DPO. Unless i start spotting today this will officially be the longest LP I've ever had. Today's test was a BFN on a FRER. No spotting, no sign of anything. Don't know how I'm going to keep myself from going crazy at work today! Hopefully I can keep my mind off of the TWW by throwing myself into today's lesson. 

I'm just so nervous!


----------



## cupcake.

Omg, i'm having my fingers crossed that this long LP means you caught your egg!! :dust:


----------



## MsRipple

Just slowly catching up with everyone! @Angel -- good luck, keeping everything crossed for you as well!

I got a smiley face on CD 10 on the digital Clear Blue advanced test (but never got a positive on my cheapie opks). At first I thought - false positive as it was so early (CD 10) and my urine was super concentrated that am, but the Clear blue help line said false positives are rare, then I got O pain and ran home to squeeze in some what I thought was well-timed sex! Then no temp rise. I typically have a pretty clearly defined temp rise, so I'm assuming it was false positive or lh surge without ovulation. Not sure how to explain the O pain.

cheapie opks have been pretty light the last few days.


----------



## Angel5000

Well, there is ZERO sign of :witch: Like none. My cervix is back up to high and soft. I am no longer getting any color when I check my cervix, and I'm getting more CM again (I was really dry for a few days). I'm beginning to let myself think I might really be pregnant..... I told DH To stop on his way home from work at the dollar store and get me some dollar tests so that I can keep testing to my hearts content since I am out of Wondfo's. :haha: I'll test again tonight (if I can make it for a 4 hour hold) and then again tomorrow morning. I'm sure the amount of hcg in my system won't change that much between tonight and tomorrow morning but I'm starting to go crazy! 


Ripple - hoping you get a temp rise soon. I had one random month where I got my +OPK but didn't get a temp rise for 3 days. So I O'd way late after the surge. Get in some extra bD if you can just in case. :)


----------



## krissie328

Angel5000 said:


> Well, there is ZERO sign of :witch: Like none. My cervix is back up to high and soft. I am no longer getting any color when I check my cervix, and I'm getting more CM again (I was really dry for a few days). I'm beginning to let myself think I might really be pregnant..... I told DH To stop on his way home from work at the dollar store and get me some dollar tests so that I can keep testing to my hearts content since I am out of Wondfo's. :haha: I'll test again tonight (if I can make it for a 4 hour hold) and then again tomorrow morning. I'm sure the amount of hcg in my system won't change that much between tonight and tomorrow morning but I'm starting to go crazy!
> 
> 
> Ripple - hoping you get a temp rise soon. I had one random month where I got my +OPK but didn't get a temp rise for 3 days. So I O'd way late after the surge. Get in some extra bD if you can just in case. :)

So excited!!! Fx for your bfp!


----------



## Angel5000

Think I might be out. :cry: 

Been having some low back pain, which is odd for me. Woke up about 1am cramping and went to bathroom and there was some blood. So far this morning it's not consistent, more like spotting. Today's temp was up, which I thought meant it can't be AF, but when I checked my past charts on about half of them the temp rose on CD1 and then started to drop after that. I never got a BFP so it wasn't a CP, I just don't understand how my LP goes from a consistent 10 days to suddenly 13/14? I didn't think that could happen. I mean, I think it's probably a good thing to lengthen LP, but just really frustrating. We were getting our hopes up.


----------



## krissie328

Angel5000 said:


> Think I might be out. :cry:
> 
> Been having some low back pain, which is odd for me. Woke up about 1am cramping and went to bathroom and there was some blood. So far this morning it's not consistent, more like spotting. Today's temp was up, which I thought meant it can't be AF, but when I checked my past charts on about half of them the temp rose on CD1 and then started to drop after that. I never got a BFP so it wasn't a CP, I just don't understand how my LP goes from a consistent 10 days to suddenly 13/14? I didn't think that could happen. I mean, I think it's probably a good thing to lengthen LP, but just really frustrating. We were getting our hopes up.

:hugs:

So sorry hun! That is so frustrating. I was also under the impression your LP remained stable.


----------



## MsRipple

I'm sorry Angel ***hugs**** Any update?

I'm a bit confused by my opks. Got an almost positive wondfo opk on tuesday and a close to positive First Reponse opk (yeah, I went a bit crazy with multiple brands a few cycles ago and now it's hard not to pee on stuff I have laying around). I figured I would get a positive yesterday. I did (or very close to) on the First Response, but wondfo got lighter. 

Based on my temps I definitely did not O yesterday. So will I ovulate today or was not that really my surge?


----------



## Angel5000

I was hoping maybe the spotting would go away but this is day 3 of AF so I'm out. :/ My temps have stayed relatively high (still over last months CL, but my CL was really low last month) but I think part of that is because we've been letting our minpins sleep with us because it's been so cold and they make good heaters. :haha: 

On to the next cycle. 

*Ripple* You can O up to 2 days later than your +OPK so with today's drop I'd suspect you might O today. I've had a month where I didn't get my temp rise until 4 days after my +OPK, so it's not always the next day.


----------



## krissie328

Angel- I was really hoping that was your cycle. I'm sorry hun.

MsRipple- I agree with Angel that you can o quite a bit after your positive opk. Hopefully that's what's going on with your temps.

My temp is being weird. Just keeps climbing. Hopefully it levels out soon.


----------



## cupcake.

I'm sorry angel.. fingers crossed for this cycle :hugs: :dust:

Krissie that really is weird, your temps have been rising constantly.

Mine are quite high for pre O as well, but since i haven't temped a lot this cycle yet there isn't any comparison. 
My OPK from last night was quite a bit darker than the night before, i haven't tested yet today. I've been having creamy/wet CM, i'm hoping so much that i am headed to Ovulation. Would really appreciate it after not O'ing all november and december.

A friend of mine announced her pregnancy yesterday.. she is 14 weeks, and if i had not lost the pregnancy in october we'd be due within days of each other.. it's been really tough on me :(


----------



## Angel5000

Funny that you guys are talking about high Pre-O temps because mine are too. My body is so confusing right now. I basically had a 2 day period. My temperatures are still bouncing around a little but the last two days were rising and are all still clearly above the CL from last month (though the CL was really low). It makes me suspicious and, unfortunately, hopeful that it wasn't really AF, but I can't let myself get my hopes up. I've had a month like this before where I had a 2 day AF and the next cycle my pre-O temps were really high but it was just an odd cycle. I took a dollar tree test yesterday just to be sure and it was clearly BFN so I am pretty sure that it was AF, it's just so very odd when I get one that is only 2 days long and then a day of spotting. It makes me worry that something isn't right. Like my lining isn't getting thick enough or something? I'm being irrational I think. :haha: 


cupcake - that's so hard, especially to know that you would be there too. :( I was just thinking the other day that if my first CP had stuck I would be in my second trimester and would be making announcements to friends/family about now. :( It's so hard. :hugs: hopefully this month will be ours. :)


----------



## krissie328

I am sorry you guys are struggling right now. :hugs: We are really close to each other in our cycles this month. Hopefully that will bring positive things!!

I should ovulate mid-late next week. So we are going to try to get in as much :sex: this week. Hopefully o doesn't delay past CD 19 or we will likely be out.


----------



## cupcake.

I had a really dark OPK tonight! I'm not sure if i can consider it positive, but it's definitely super close! So we squeezed in some BDing just in case. 

I'm early in my cycle for O, but since i had 3 cycles without O maybe there really is an egg ready to pop. It would definitely be awesome! 

And i'm thinking it's probably not a coincidence that my cycle seems so normal and like i'm about to ovulate right after i stopped taking agnus castus.. definitely feeling reassured in my decision to quit taking it!


----------



## MsRipple

Yeah for a dark opk cupcake! 

I'm not 100% sure that my opk was positive on day 15 or 16, but I am hoping that my temp rise today is indicative of O. If it stays up tomorrow I will feel more certain that I o'd.


----------



## MsRipple

Cupcake - why were you taking agnus castes to begin with?


----------



## cupcake.

Would fit though, positive OPK, and Ovulation dip next day and today temp spike! Looking good! 

And i took it in hopes of regulating my cycles. They used to vary in length and were on the longer side usually about 32-36 days, sometimes longer. I was ovulating then, which i know now because now i know what my cycles are like without Ovulation (21-25 days, so AF symptoms, light bleeding). 
Sucks to think i caused my anovulatory cycles by taking it, but agnus castus (or vitex is pretty much the same thing) works for so many women so well that i hoped it would for me too. 

Now i know i have quite a long LP ( 15 days), so i used to ovulate around CD17-21 which really isn't that bad.. oh well, always smarter afterwards i guess


----------



## krissie328

Well at least you know now cupcake and are more educated about your cycles. Vitex was actually good for me. It helped regulated me. However, I sucked at remembering to take it. I have no idea if it helped me ovulate though. I had no idea about opks and bbt back then. I was young and thought I wanted a baby when I was first married but DH was in the Navy. I was taking it while he was away and forgot once he got back. 

Looking back I was 20 at the time and really glad it didn't happen. Having my first at 28 was really a good thing for both of us I think. We have got to do a lot of stuff as a couple and I went to school all those years. Something that would have been really hard raising kids. 

Sorry for the ramble. Sometimes it happens.


----------



## krissie328

I have been so crampy today. Well for about 3 days. It feels like af is on her way. I don't remember this with clomid before. But I am also taking black cohosh so maybe that is what is doing it.


----------



## Angel5000

Hi ladies. :) 

Cupcake - glad that stopping agnus has helped you!! I know that it is hit or miss, for some women it is a miracle worker adn for others it can really mess you up. 

Krissie - hope you get your O soon!! 

AFM, after 2 days of bleeding and 1 day of spotting, I had a 4th day where I was actually bleeding again. wTF. So random. BUT it looks like it's done now so now I'm just waiting to O. Should O at end of month. And if this month doesn't work out I'm going to call the dr for a referral to fertility clinic. If nothing else at least they'll run tests and I'll be abl eto know if something si wrong or be reassured that there's nothing wrong. That's what i really want is just reassurance. 

Right now I thik I'm gonna hit the gym. Got a busy weekend ahead and lots to do. We've got a friend who is moving in this weekend for awhile because he needs a place to stay and we are always open to helping our friends. But that means I gotta clean out the "guest room" so he has a place. lol right now it's more like a "storage room with a bed for guests" :haha:


----------



## lvksa

I'm so confused..
FF is somehow saying that today is 4 DPO -- meaning O on CD 8...
I'm guessing since I've got dashed crosshairs that it could easily change as I add temps.
My last AF started as brown spotting--I had one heavy day with cramps--then spotting/very light for 2-3 more days. 
I have been feeling so tired and sick to my stomach pretty often. Yesterday we moved a lot of heavy furniture in the apartment and I don't know why but I tested...
I see a faint line...but I don't know how...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## krissie328

Ivksa that's a pretty obvious line. I can see it clearly on my phone. Maybe try a more sensitive test and see what it shows.


----------



## krissie328

My temps are seriously driving me crazy. I cannot believe how high they are and they just keep going up! I have no idea why either. 

I am trying to pin it on thr fact I've been on clomid and black cohosh this cycle. I started both on cd 2. But honestly I can't find anything only that specifically says that.


----------



## MsRipple

lvksa said:


> I'm so confused..
> FF is somehow saying that today is 4 DPO -- meaning O on CD 8...
> I'm guessing since I've got dashed crosshairs that it could easily change as I add temps.
> My last AF started as brown spotting--I had one heavy day with cramps--then spotting/very light for 2-3 more days.
> I have been feeling so tired and sick to my stomach pretty often. Yesterday we moved a lot of heavy furniture in the apartment and I don't know why but I tested...
> I see a faint line...but I don't know how...

I can def see it on the invert! Yay!

Though I too can't figure that out based on your charts...


----------



## Angel5000

Ivksa - I can definitely see the line on the inverts. I can't see it on the regular but I'm on my computer and that sometimes skews that pics because it blows them up. 

I would wait a couple days and test again. It's possible that you had withdrawal bleeding - I have a friend who had a completely normal seeming period so she thought she wasn't pregnant and the next month missed her period so she tested, got a bfp but when dr did ultra sounds at what was supposed to be 8weeks they found she was actually 12 week along and had actually been pregnant when she had that period. That's why whenever I have a light period I always test a few days after it ends. "just in case". Which seems silly but I do. 

Is that a Wondfo test? Whenever I've tested on Wondfo's I either get stark white, or the 2 times I got a line (my CPs) the Wondfo picked up a day or two before any other test. Wait a couple days and try again. 

as for your temps - I've had FF give me CH's (dotted) really early before. as I added temps it went away, it was just a weird spike. It will prob change as the cycle moves on (if you aren't pregnant!)


----------



## mrscletus

Hi ladies... so i was MIA for a while. I just needed a break as i was feeling very pregnant never tested, then AF came. I was literally in tears. I am like everyone else here just yearning to be preggo. I think i am going to just temp this month and not bother with the OPKs, just bd as much as we can and hope it works... maybe it will be less stressful without testing daily (twice a day) and just see what happens. 

Ivska- i definitely see the line just weird with your chart. 

Hope everyone has a good weekend and hoping some others have a long weekend with the holiday on Monday as well. 

I should O around the 25-26th of this month. I also called the doc and planning to go in and sit down with my charts. This was my 8th cycle since coming off of the mirena and just curious if something could be going on with my body that would explain all the bad luck with conceiving. I may just be wasting my time, but i will feel better in talking with him.


----------



## todmommy4568

Cupcake so glad to hear that things are returning to normal!

Angel sorry about AF, thats a bummer and to have it be weird on top of that is just so frustrating!

Krissie so excited you are on the clomid and actively trying, yay!! :dance:

Ivksa - definitely see a line!

Cletus - sorry about AF :hugs: It definitely stings when you think it is your month and it doesn't work out that way. I think seeing your doctor will definitely give you some reassurance.

Ripple - your chart is looking really good!


----------



## Angel5000

:wave: Hi Todmommy!! How've you been?


----------



## todmommy4568

I've been good, just trying to focus on school, work, and weight loss. My baby fever is back so that has been rough :haha: A month and a half feels like an eternity away at this point!


----------



## krissie328

todmommy4568 said:


> I've been good, just trying to focus on school, work, and weight loss. My baby fever is back so that has been rough :haha: A month and a half feels like an eternity away at this point!

I feel your pain!! We were planning to get start ttc again in February. But six weeks was just to far so we moved it to this month. Thankfully the only thing stopping us was me so it wasn't a big deal.


----------



## Angel5000

Six weeks sounds so long! Hopefully it'll go by fast so you can start trying again soon! :)


I had an emergency dentist appointment yesterday. :( I've been having pain on one of my teeth from hot/cold and a dull ache off and on. I was going to schedule it for later next week when I can take time off but the receptionist was worried because when she pulled my records she could see the location of hte pain is around a baby tooth that I still have, because I never had an adult tooth for that one baby. So she did a little rearranging and squeezed me in yesterday even though they were booked up. Glad she did. Turns out the root is dying and I'm developing an abscess. :( I have an emergency root canal scheduled for Thursday. :/ So not thrilled. This is the worst time to take off work because we are only a week away from end of semester and my students are doing last minute assessments and stuff, but I have to take care of it. This morning I couldn't even drink my coffee without a LOT of pain. Which just reinforces that I NEED the root canal because teacher without coffee = bad. :p 

That's 9am Thursday. I just hope I'll be feeling up to going back to work on friday. :/


----------



## MsRipple

Hi ladies! 

Glad I can confirm that I did in fact ovulate so those questionable opks were positive for me. I had a huge bbt drop this am at 6 dpo. Not a sign of implantation though as I had the same dip two cycles ago- I guess it's possible that some months I have a stronger or more noticeable secondary estrogen surge?


----------



## cscbeth8421

Hey ladies! just popping in to say hello and let you know i still check this thread often! sounds like some of you are in limbo right now waiting to start trying again.

Ivksa - total line there! Have you tested again?


----------



## krissie328

cscbeth8421 said:


> Hey ladies! just popping in to say hello and let you know i still check this thread often! sounds like some of you are in limbo right now waiting to start trying again.
> 
> Ivksa - total line there! Have you tested again?

Oh wow! I can't believe you are already 19 weeks. Are you going to find out the gender?


----------



## Angel5000

hi beth!! so glad you dropped in! I was just thinking of you the other day and wondering how you were doing. :) 


AFM I started to get some EWcm today so I think O is coming up. It'll probably be a few days. I tend to get a few days of it then creamy for a couple days then return to EW again. Hoping it isn't too late. :)


----------



## cscbeth8421

Hey ladies! Im doing well! This pregnancy is like 100% different from #1! No time to sit and relax chasing my little guy around, no aches, cramps or stretching. I can totally see how someone might miss the fact they are pregnant the second time! 

We find out the sex tomorrow!!!!!!!! eeeekkkkkkkk Super excited but nervous. I'm still not convinced everything is going to be ok. I feel flutters here and there. Placenta is posterior, so i really though i would be feeling more by now. But i dont think i felt ANYTHING with my first before kicks i could feel outside (anterior placenta first time) I can find the heart beat with my doppler. I have only put on 6lbs, with my first i think i had put on like 15 by now! So just hanging on till tomorrow! :)


----------



## krissie328

So excited for you Beth!! Do you have a gender preference? I will be stalking around tomorrow waiting!! :winkwink:


----------



## Blackrain90

Yay Beth I'm so excited for you! I just started feeling definite movement the other day which is later than my first, and I've also only gained about 6 lbs compared to much more last time (though I haven't weighed myself since my stomach literally doubled in size this week haha).

I wish we were finding out the gender so I will be stalking and living vicariously through you! (My US is on Tuesday)


----------



## Angel5000

So excited for you guys!! Can't wait to hear what you find! :) 

I'm so glad that you've been having a happy and healthy pregnancy. :)


----------



## mrscletus

Beth and Rain- so good to see you are almost half way there and doing great. 

How is everyone else doing? Haven't see Ivska on here since she posted the pos HPT... Has anyone heard from her?

AFM- not temping or testing this month. Just saying goodbye to AF, DH and I have decided to just go every other day from here until about day 15-16. Maybe squeeze some extras in around day 12-15... Hoping that the relaxed approach will get us somewhere.


----------



## krissie328

Good luck mrscletus. I hope you get your bfp this month!

Afm, I'm hoping I'm getting ready to ovulate. But still no positive opk. But I noticed a bit of ewcm so fx it's a good sign.


----------



## mrscletus

Good Luck krissie! I feel like we have all been trying for way too long. Cheers to BFPs this month!!


----------



## krissie328

mrscletus said:


> Good Luck krissie! I feel like we have all been trying for way too long. Cheers to BFPs this month!!

Gosh me too! I think I'm going to ovulate this weekend. My opk was very close positive this morning. :happydance:


----------



## MsRipple

Good luck *Krissie!*

*Beth *and *Rain*, so glad everything is going so well!

As for me, I'm waiting, waiting, waiting.....


----------



## Angel5000

So my OPK was getting pretty close this afternoon. And I have lots of EWcm. and yet today (while we are at my moms) my tehrmometer won't work. batteries have died. no warning. ugh. so frustrated.


----------



## Blackrain90

Fingers crossed ripple, when are you testing?

That sucks Angel! Hopefully you can get even a cheap one from a drug store soon.


----------



## Angel5000

So this morning my advanced jumped to a solid smiley (peak). I'm like WTF! Apparently I started testing too late and it wasn't able to detect the estrogen surge. Yesterday's IC was really dark but not quite positive, same with this mornings. Going to definitely BD tonight when we get home (we have a 3 hour drive after this, we are at my moms still working on our inherited property). I'm frustrated that I wasn't able to temp yesterday or today so I'll have a hard time telling where my shift was. :( ugh. so frustrated. 

But today I picked up a cheapie thermometer and swapped the battery from it into my basal and its working again (that was cheaper than buying a battery for it, :haha: ) and so I can at least temp tomorrow. Keeping FX that I don't actually O for another day or two, so I have some time to get in some good BD. We haven't BD since Wednesday because of my root canal + driving down here + spending all day yesterday working on the house. :/ Of all the months to O early!


----------



## Blackrain90

Oh wow that is early for you! I've never used those ones, is the peak like having a positive OPK?


----------



## cscbeth8421

hey ladies!!! It's a girllllllllllll!!!!!!!!!! ahhhhhhhh! Very exciting!

Black so happy everything is going well! 

Angel - good thinking with the battery swap!


----------



## Angel5000

so, based on this mornings temp I'm pretty sure I O'd yesterday even though I don't have temps for the last two days. Got in BD yesterday and going to try for today just to be sure. So I'm not really optimistic about this month, I have O-4, O, and possibly O+1. :/ but it's still a chance! 

Little concerned only because I don't usually get a +OPK with FMU so I am concerned that yesterdays peak was a remainder from a surge from the previous day and that I possibly O'd the day before. But last night I did an IC and it was close to positive (not quite but very dark, dark enough that if I hadn't done one in the AM I would have assumed that was my +) and so I think I can safely assume yesterday was O day. 

I am still a little over the top shocked about the incredibly early O compared to what used to be a CD26 O!! 

*black* Yes, peak is a +OPK. The advanced Digi's do a "'high" when it detects a surge in your estrogen (blinky :) ) and then when it detects a surge in the LH you get your peak (solid :) ). 

*beth* :happydance: Yay!!! Congrats!!! Oh this is so exciting!!!! I Can't wait until you can share with us that you have your beautiful baby girl in your arms!!!!!


----------



## MsRipple

Congratulations Beth!

I think testing for me might be a waste. Temp drop this am makes me think af is coming a day or two early. Feeling a bit bummed


----------



## mrscletus

:hugs: MsRipple... 

Congrats to you Beth how exciting. 

And Angel I really hope you caught that eggie. 

AFM- Sticking to the not testing/not temping and just having fun in the sack. I have been getting some watery CM, so thinking that O is coming just as FF predicts. I kind of hate not knowing, but then again, there is no pressure on me or DH for performance.


----------



## krissie328

Congrats Beth!! How exciting for you!!

So I have been getting these almost almost almost positive opks. Well yesterday's was negative so I counted Saturday as my positive. Well I tested again today and got a positive. So that combined with no temp spike today I am thinking this is finally my surge. I am super tender in my left ovary so hoping it happens. We got in some bd yesterday and Friday so I think we are decently covered.


----------



## mrscletus

Yay Krissie!! Looks like a nice temp drop prior to O, I would think you should see a rise within the next couple of days... right?


----------



## krissie328

mrscletus said:


> Yay Krissie!! Looks like a nice temp drop prior to O, I would think you should see a rise within the next couple of days... right?

Yes, I am thinking tomorrow or Tuesday at the latest. 

I really thinking the wait to O is more stressful for me than the tww. At least when I am in the tww I know I have a chance. But when I don't O it is just a wasted cycle. :wacko:


----------



## mrscletus

Krissie I agree.. The waiting to O, thinking about O, thinking about timing, bd'ing is all way more stressful for me than the TWW! 
That being said.. I think I am going to do an OPK tomorrow just to see.


----------



## krissie328

mrscletus said:


> That being said.. I think I am going to do an OPK tomorrow just to see.

Good luck!


----------



## Angel5000

So, what are thoughts on the chances of pregnancy from BD on O+1 day ? Right now I have O-4 and O day (assuming that yesterday was indeed O day, since I don't have temps from the last 2 days I am guessing but today's temp was high enough that it seems like it was). I'm just wondering if pushing to BD today is "worth it". Dh and I are both really tired today, but if there's a good chance I'd like to push for it. On the other hand, while FF includes O+1 in the chart of what your chances are, they say they only do it because there's always the chance your O was a little late and that it isn't a high chance. 

Krissie - your chart looks good! Hoping you were able to catch the egg! 

Ripple - :hugs: :(


----------



## krissie328

From what I've read about o+1 it would possible. But you have a decent shot with the other two days. Honestly I probably wouldn't if I were tired.


----------



## MissCassie

Good morning ladies, mind if i join? 

I got my bfp this morning at 5dp5dt :) 

https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/905/wvBt8F.jpg


----------



## MsRipple

Angel- I've heard day temp goes up you may have a shot in the am. I think you are covered so I wouldn't worry about it too much if you are not feeling up for it!


----------



## Blackrain90

O+12 hours is supposed to be highly recommended for conceiving a girl. :D


----------



## Blackrain90

Congrats Cassie, very exciting!


----------



## Angel5000

Thanks everyone! Decided was too tired yesterday and that by the time we would have made it around to BD it would have been pretty late anyway. Keeping FX. 

new test date: Feb7, 14DPO. My LP has been 10 days consistently since I dropped bcp but last month it jumped to 13 with no sign of a cp and my cycles are consistently changing every month during the last several months so I'm just going to try to avoid testing until 14DPO. 

On a totally different note: does anyone get tender/sore breasts but only on one side? The last several months I've gotten sore/tender breasts at about 6DPO (give or take) but only on the left side. This month it started yesterday (1DPO tentatively) but still only left breast, the right one is fine. I'm very confused by the one sided aspect. I'm assuming it has to do with the progesterone so I'm thinking maybe I'm finally making hte right hormones, but why only one?!


----------



## krissie328

I get tenderness on both sides. Starts right before o and continues through my period typically. 

So I am 1 dpo today. I got a good temp jump and so I am sure yesterday was o. AF is due on 2/7. But I am sure I will be testing sooner because I have no will power.


----------



## MsRipple

Never heard of or had one sided tenderness. 

12 dpo with af due tomorrow. Temps don't look promising, but hanging onto a small shred of hope.


----------



## krissie328

MsRipple- Fx for you hun!!


----------



## MsRipple

Hi Cassie - best of luck to you!


----------



## Blackrain90

Angel- I always did but I also got lumps in one side before my period that went away after.

Ripple-there's still hope!

Well ladies, hubs and I caved at the last second. It's a.....

BOY!

We are very excited to have a little brother for Connor, but I am also wrestling with a bit of disappointment that I will never have a daughter (only having 2 kids). But I can't wait to meet this little guy, he was so hyper just like his big brother!


----------



## krissie328

Aww congrats black! I'm glad you found out. :D


----------



## MsRipple

Yay black ! :)

Cd 1 for me. Knew that was coming :(


----------



## cscbeth8421

COngrats Black! Im still trying to wrap my mind around dolls and dresses...im so used to trucks and dinosaurs'!


----------



## mrscletus

Congrats Krissie!! And yay black!! So sorry MaRipple.. Fx for you this cycle. 

AFM.. I caved and tested 2 days. Got my pos yesterday and was able to get some more bd'ing in!


----------



## mrscletus

Congrats Krissie!! And yay black!! So sorry MaRipple.. Fx for you this cycle. 

AFM.. I caved and tested 2 days. Got my pos yesterday and was able to get some more bd'ing in!


----------



## krissie328

I got ch today so I'm excited to be 3 dpo now. We are super close mrscletus. :D Fx for this cycle.


----------



## Blackrain90

Woot, and looks like you both got some well timed bd'ing in!!

Sorry ripple xoxo


----------



## Angel5000

Black - a boy!? Congrats! I know what you mean about the possible disappointment about not having a girl though. I think about that often. 

RIpple - :hugs: :( Sorry


AFM - I don't have CH because I'm having thermometer issues. First the batteries die on the weekend I end up getting my +OPK. Then I get new batteries and yesterday the thermometer itself dies. Like really dies. So at 3DPO I didn't get to temp. I'm hoping that tomorrow' temp is enough to get me CH. Right now (today and tomorrow) I'm using a regular thermometer while I wait for my new basal to come (amazon prime!) since I couldn't find one at either of the two stores where I looked. 

I'm pretty sure I am 4DPO. However, even though I'm only 4DPO I'm having some really weird issues. Trying so hard not to symptom spot but this is very new for me. First nausea - for 3 days. I thought it was a stomach bug but no fever and it comes and goes. Possibly stress though. So if we rule that out the next one is breast pain. So I mentioned that at 1DPO it was hurting one sided (which is normal for me at about 6DPO until period) but it's getting worse and today both hurt. Not just tender but almost throbbing. And some sharp pains in my left breast. 

I swear I'm not trying to symptom spot but the damn breast pain is bad enough that when DH gave me a hug today it really hurt! :( 

Is it even remotely possible to have any signs at 4DPO?! Implantation couldn't even have occured yet. 

....driving myself nuts!


----------



## cscbeth8421

Krissie your chart looks AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krissie328

cscbeth8421 said:


> Krissie your chart looks AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks!! I am pretty excited. I decided to test this morning and got a very very faint line. I tried taking a pic but its not showing up well. I am really hoping for a better one tomorrow.


----------



## todmommy4568

Oh my lanta krissie!!! :dance: so exciting!

I am going to try and catch up later. Congrats on anatomy scans ladies! &#128150;&#128153; I feel like I have fallen so far behind I am hardly ever on here anymore &#128542; I think I secretly just don't want to see everyone else's journey while I am on hold which is extremely selfish, I will try and be around more!


----------



## todmommy4568

AND I have gotten this desperate! :haha: 32 days ladies!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## krissie328

todmommy4568 said:


> AND I have gotten this desperate! :haha: 32 days ladies!!!!!!!

Oh not long at all!!


----------



## Angel5000

Omg Krissie! I can't wait to see a beautiful BFP!!!

Todmommy - 32 days isn't bad! Almost there! :) I'll be excited when you are back more regularly. 

Has anyone heard from ivksa lately?? It's been a long time.... :/ 

AFM - I've got my Wondfo tests coming tomorrow and I can start testing. 8dpo today. If I ignore last cycle then my usual LP is 10 and I usually start to see tiny bits of blood in cm at 8-9dpo. Last cycle went up to 14 days so I'm very much in limbo unsure of what to expect. I think I will start testing tomorrow though. I want to hold off but there's no way I can. Lol. It's hard enough not to break out a frer today just to test. :rofl:

I had a tiny dip yesterday and up today. Fx it keeps going up!!


----------



## krissie328

Fx for you angel!! I have been obsessed today. I have taken 4 tests today. (Cause what else would I do at work!! :haha:) And 3 of the 4 have had faint lines. So I am really really hoping this is it. I told myself I wouldn't break out my frer until I had a definite line. But temptation might get the better of me tomorrow. :blush:


----------



## Blackrain90

I found that because the frer's have such thin lines, it was much harder to see an early positive on them than the cheapies, so I definitely recommend holding out on the frer until 10DPO. Buttttt easier said than done haha! Got my everything crossed for you gals!


----------



## cscbeth8421

Krissie post them! 

BTW, my digi still says pregnant! lol its in my bathroom and i see it everyday. I guess it stays for 6 mos.


----------



## Angel5000

Morning ladies. 9DPO today. My Wondfo's will be here today so I will probably test tonight, even though I know I should wait I am anxious to test this cycle. Not sure why I'm so anxious, probably because my breasts are SO sore, much more tender/sore/sensitive than any other month since dropped bcp (11 months now). Either my body is still regulating and hormones are still changing or there's something going on. Even DH has commented on the fact that he thinks they look swollen and on other months when I've been hard core symptom spotting I would ask him if they look different and he'd tell me he couldn't tell anything, but this time he mentioned it out of the blue without me asking. Makes me want to test so bad. LoL The need to POAS is real. :haha: 


*beth* So glad to see I'm not the only one that will probably be obsessing and keeping the "pregnant" stick on the counter. :haha:

*Krissie* Post pics! :)


----------



## krissie328

These are my tests from this morning. I am not sure I see anything really. :( But my temp was still up this morning so that makes me optimistic.
 



Attached Files:







20160202_083822-1-640x501.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 4









20160202_064558-1-640x543.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## cscbeth8421

krissie328 said:


> These are my tests from this morning. I am not sure I see anything really. :( But my temp was still up this morning so that makes me optimistic.

Ok inverted...i deff think i see the start of something! Fingers crossed! eeeeekkkkkk
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1775.PNG
File size: 161 KB
Views: 6









IMG_1776.PNG
File size: 84.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mrscletus

Oh my... I leave for one weekend and this happens... Krissie my EVERYTHING is crossed for you!! Angel... i am going to be creeping all night now to see pics. 

Im really worried about Ivska as well--- it has been a very long time. 

AFM- trying not to symptom spot (LOL) however i have been peeing so much, I'm horny, and my breasts are super tender. I am really just going to try to hold out. At only 6 dpo... way to early to think about testing.


----------



## Angel5000

My cm today seems to be drying up :/ this doesn't seem like a good sign. However breasts are painfully tender. Yesterday at the gym I wa doing jumping jacks and jump rope and I was In a lot of pain and I don't usually have that problem (I'm not a really large chested girl). I'll see what today's test does this afternoon but I'm not super optimistic. 

Krissie - I can't see anything on those but it's still early. Keeping everything crossed for you!!!


----------



## mrscletus

Are you still testing Angel??


----------



## Angel5000

Yes I'll still test today after I go home. Just not sure how it'll turn out.


----------



## Blackrain90

Ahem....:coffee:

Not sure where Ivska went to but creeped her chart and she has been updating it regularly; looks like she is expecting AF any day now.


----------



## Angel5000

Today's test bfn :( 

Kinda expected that. But it's only 9dpo. Technically AF should be due tomorrow but I had no signs at all today and by now I should have something. Since last month I had a random 14 day LP this could either be a permanent change and so AF really isn't due until Saturday OR...... Waiting on a BFP. I'll test again tomorrow afternoon. Of course. Lol


----------



## todmommy4568

Stalking your chart angel! Holy temp jump!!


----------



## Angel5000

Right!?! 

I had bfn yesterday and this morning. And my cm has dried up and my breast tenderness is gone. :/ so I really am nervous that it's going to end up a bfn.

On the other hand, if that happens I can at least say my LP seems to have permanently increased naturally. Which is nice. 

But this mornings temp jump is pretty big. I don't get into the 98s very often so I'm hoping its a good thing.


----------



## mrscletus

How are you feeling today Angel??

I broke down and tested- stark white BFN... It was SMU, and seemed very diluted (was almost clear) but I have been drinking lots of water the last couple of days. I'm going to try drinking a little less today, and try again in a few days I think. I am not feeling any symptoms tho :(


----------



## Angel5000

I think I'm out. Breast tenderness and nausea are completely gone. Checking cervix this morning and got pink. Not a lot but it was similar to what I see a day or two before AF. Plus this temp was way low, though I've been awake off and on since 2am and temped early since I knew I wasn't going back to sleep so it's not really accurate. 

Positive side is my LP is definitely increased on its own. Yay. I am very confused as to what caused the 5-6 days of nausea though :/ 

If No spotting or AF today then I will prob test again tomorrow just in case


----------



## krissie328

11 dpo, bfn this morning.
 



Attached Files:







20160205_054417-1-640x498.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Angel5000

13 dpo. Cramping and started spotting. Pretty sure I'll see AF by this evening or tomorrow :( 

Sorry Krissie :hugs:


----------



## krissie328

Angel5000 said:


> 13 dpo. Cramping and started spotting. Pretty sure I'll see AF by this evening or tomorrow :(

So sorry hun!! But on the positive side your LP is looking great!


----------



## mrscletus

One of these months has got to be our month!!! UGH!!

Keeping my fingers crossed, but thinking I am most likely out this month as well.


----------



## Angel5000

So I sent my doctor a message through the message portal to request a referral for the fertility clinic to have tests run since i've now hit the one year mark. It's a bitter sweet moment, like yay I can have tests run just ot make sure everything is okay, but bitter because I didn't think I would have to get to this point. :( 

I think that things are okay, and that I really just needed to regulate from bcp (which I appear to be doing) but I'm still going to try to do it just to be sure. I'd rather spend the money and find out that everything is okay than not do it and find out later that we should have had some tests done.


----------



## krissie328

I'm sorry you have reached this point Angel. I really hope you are right and you get your bfp soon.


----------



## krissie328

So... I am pretty I got my bfp this morning. This is my third test. Two frer with weird grayish maybe pink lines and this very clear pink wondfo.
 



Attached Files:







20160206_093443-1-640x511.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Angel5000

BFP?! Yay!! :happydance: I can just barely make out the line on my phone. I'm really not very good at seeing those lines but I inverted just to make sure and def see it on the invert. Hopefully it's your sticky bean!! 

Thanks, I think that now that my O seems to have moved to a much more reasonable time we can really effectively try the SMEP without me getting worn out - which is what was happening before. DH said that we need to just BD every other day the whole month and I agreed, and I pointed out to him that he has to actually initiate it even on the days when we both say we are too tired because otherwise it won't happen. We have such busy schedules it's easy to say "well one day won't matter" and then because my O has kept changing we end up with "oops, I guess O was early this month "and don't have a lot of chances to hit it. I'm feeling a little more optimistic for this month after last months crazy early O (for me) I think I'll be able to keep it up, I hope.


----------



## krissie328

I sure hope so Angel! I'm really happy your cycles seem to be much better. So hopefully you both are able to dtd enough. We've had the same struggles with weird cycles and getting tired and with our weird shifts.

It is so much more obvious in person. I could not get a good picture.


----------



## Angel5000

I've found that the pictures just do not do the line(s) justice on the BFPs. Even with my CPs the line in my pics were so much lighter than they were in person. 

So happy for you!!!


----------



## krissie328

Thanks! I am trying to get a digital to confrim. Dh is being a pill! He says it's a waste when obviously these tests say I'm pregnant. Men :dohh:


----------



## Blackrain90

Yeah guys don't get it. 
That is so awesome, I didn't even have to open all the way to see it!!! Yipeee!


----------



## Angel5000

Boys are silly! Lol! Of course you need a digital! :haha: 


So on a totally unrelated note, my personal trainer just sent me a before/after collage of me during the last 3 months. The top pics are 3 months ago and the bottom ones last week. I'm super excited so I figured I'd share :) I may not be getting a BFP but I'm at least getting in shape. Lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 52.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## krissie328

Looking great Angel!


----------



## Blackrain90

That's awesome Angel, looking good!!


----------



## krissie328

It's official! :wohoo:
 



Attached Files:







20160207_071335-1-640x473.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Blackrain90

Woohoo!:happydance:


----------



## Angel5000

Yay Krissie!!! :happydance: That's amazing!!!! So happy for you!!!!


----------



## MsRipple

Yeah Krissie! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Looking good Angel! 

I thought I was going to be out this month due to my travel schedule (and I still may be), but I discussed with dh and made a decision to reschedule the next couple of days so we can have some time together. I have had really light opks so far but have had ewcm the last 2 days, so I am hoping I will ovulate in a few days and this rescheduling will move things along :).


----------



## cscbeth8421

omg congrats krissie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## todmommy4568

Yay krissie!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## mrscletus

Krissie!!!!! Congrats! Definitely official! 

AFM.. AF showed on Saturday night.. :/ 
Back to temping this month. I don't know that I will OPK or not. I really just want low stress again.


----------



## Angel5000

So I got a message back from my doctor today through the messaging system. She's processing a referral for me for the fertility clinic, and it will be processed by Thursday so I can call them after Thursday to start making appointments. Hoping I don't need much done, but at least having some tests done will give me peace of mind if nothing else. Makes me sad that I've reached the point of 1 year TTC, but at least I'm now able to move forward and see if there is anything wrong or if I just need to keep going. 




mrscletus said:


> AFM.. AF showed on Saturday night.. :/
> Back to temping this month. I don't know that I will OPK or not. I really just want low stress again.

:hugs: Sorry about AF. If OPKs give you stress I wouldn't do them. Just stick to whatever works for you :)


----------



## mrscletus

I'm more stressed about my fluctuating cycles... Seriously.. A 22 day cycle? 9 day LP? Ugh!


----------



## mrscletus

So in other news... today is DH and my 10th anniversary! We don't even have anything planned :/ how sad is that.


----------



## krissie328

mrscletus said:


> So in other news... today is DH and my 10th anniversary! We don't even have anything planned :/ how sad is that.

Congrats! 

For our 10th we just went to dinner. I'm pretty sure ds came with us. Lol


----------



## Blackrain90

Congrats!! Yeah we don't really do much to celebrate anniversaries either (coming up on 6 this year).


----------



## Angel5000

*Congrats on the anniversary!! * We don't do much for anniversary either, though last year was just our one year (for marriage, we've been together for like 4 years now, and then we also dated 10 years ago in high school for 2 years. LOL!!! :haha: ) 


Yesterday I called the fertility clinic and was able to schedule my first appointment. Because their main doctor jumps between two clinics (one is over an hour from me and one is ~ 20 minutes) and I wanted to do afternoon appointment so I don't have to get a sub for my classes I had some trouble getting scheduled. It wouldn't have been an issue but we have so many other appointments scheduled this month that every earlier opening they had would have been a conflict with something I Couldn't reschedule (like my root canal :/ )

Anyway, that gives me this cycle to see what happens because by the time I go in I should be at the beginning of next cycle if no BFP. 

Checked with insurance and they will cover diagnostic and testing up until a diagnosis is made. the minute a diagnosis of infertility is made, the insurance will no longer pay for any tests or treatment. Hoping it comes up to be something as simple as needing progesterone or something instead. Otherwise this could be a very expensive route. 

At least I have an appointment though.


----------



## krissie328

Well ladies I am so sad to say I am having a miscarriage. :cry:


----------



## Lawes1987

OMG I'm so sorry Krissie :-(

I actually come on cause I think I may be... I've been a bit disspondent about the whole thing recently
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Angel5000

Oh no!! I'm so sorry Krissie!!! :( :cry: :hugs:


----------



## cupcake.

I haven't been on much because i really wasn't feeling good about it all. I was stalking however and i just had to come on and say how sorry i am krissie! :hugs: :hugs: :(


----------



## krissie328

Thanks ladies. I was told not to take clomid for two cycles. So if my cycles aren't to long that places us around May I think. 

I think I'm not going to track my cycles and just take it easy until then. Of course that may change in a few weeks when I'm not so drained.


----------



## MsRipple

I am so sorry Krissie. Sending you hugs and thoughts across the internet. How are you feeling?

Lawes, hope all is ok with you.


----------



## todmommy4568

So sorry krissie :hugs:

Lawes how are you?

Angel I'm glad you have an appointment, fingers crossed it is a simple fix!

Afm 18 days left, ah! I have really been slacking on my weight loss journey so I think I am going to take these last 2 1/2 weeks and really focus on my weight loss. Of course I will continue with my weight loss program while we are trying but I am sure I will be more preoccupied with babies and what not. I already ordered shirts anticipating getting pregnant lol ordered one for DS that says only child and then has it crossed out and says big brother underneath and then I ordered two for myself one says does this baby make me look fat and the other says I'm making a human what did you do today.......I've decided that is how I am going to tell my family when it happens haha


----------



## krissie328

Those are cute ideas tod. I'm getting ds a shirt that says I'm so cute my parents decided to make another one. 

I'm feeling good. I was prepared for it to happen starting around Thursday. I pretty well knew Friday when my tests started to fade. I'm sad but also looking to May when we do our next round of Clomid. 

I'm also going to try to focus on losing some weight. But more so eating healthy. I think while I have some free time today I am going to meal plan a couple weeks worth of dinners. And get a list of safe breakfasts, lunch and snack ideas.


----------



## mrscletus

Oh Krissie... This is not what I wanted to see when I logged on today. I'm so sorry. Hugs to you. I'm glad you are handling it well, but I know how hard it is.


----------



## Angel5000

:hugs: to all

Tod - Such a cute idea! I love it!


----------



## Blackrain90

So sorry Krissie :(


----------



## Lawes1987

I'm pregnant!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Lawes1987

I'm so terrified and excited at the same time! 



todmommy4568 said:


> So sorry krissie :hugs:
> 
> Lawes how are you?
> 
> Angel I'm glad you have an appointment, fingers crossed it is a simple fix!
> 
> Afm 18 days left, ah! I have really been slacking on my weight loss journey so I think I am going to take these last 2 1/2 weeks and really focus on my weight loss. Of course I will continue with my weight loss program while we are trying but I am sure I will be more preoccupied with babies and what not. I already ordered shirts anticipating getting pregnant lol ordered one for DS that says only child and then has it crossed out and says big brother underneath and then I ordered two for myself one says does this baby make me look fat and the other says I'm making a human what did you do today.......I've decided that is how I am going to tell my family when it happens haha


 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MsRipple

Holy cow :) Congrats lawes! How many days post o are you?


----------



## krissie328

Lawes! I'm so excited for you! Fx it's your sticky bean. :happydance:


----------



## Angel5000

OMG Lawes!! Congrats!!!I'm so excited!! I hope that this is your sticky bean!!


----------



## krissie328

I thought I was handling the miscarriage okay. But today I am just a mess. I am very emotional. I think it is partially because I am so crampy today. Just really quite miserable. :cry: I really hope I can make it through today/this week and not fall apart completely. 

In other news my DS is finally starting to give kisses. And by kisses I mean he grabs your face and shoves his into yours. But hey, its a step in the right direction.


----------



## Angel5000

:hugs: Krissie. I'm so sorry. :( I don't know what else I can say to you, just know that we are here for you. :hugs:


----------



## cscbeth8421

Awww Krissie...im so sorry. Absolute worst.


----------



## Angel5000

I got my blinky face today. :) 

Of course this is not a great day for that, we've got the court stuff this afternoon and then a 3 hour drive home. :/ 

But hoping to BD tonight if it isn't too late or too bad at court, but then will try to BD daily until the solid smiley comes in.


----------



## Lawes1987

My app thinks I ovulated on the 29th-31st January. I tested on 14th February originally. I woke up with painful boobs. These are my tests so far, I think the progression is good. I'm 4w4d according to the 1st day of my last period.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Lawes1987

Between 16-18 dpo x



MsRipple said:


> Holy cow :) Congrats lawes! How many days post o are you?


----------



## krissie328

Your cheapies do look good!! Congrats again!


----------



## Angel5000

Lawes - looks good to me!! I think that looks like a good progression of sticks!! :happydance:


----------



## mrscletus

Oh Lawes.. the progression looks great. 

:hugs: Krissie We are all here for you. 

Angel- we are right about the same time this cycle. My ICs are getting darker, had a bit of a temp drop today, and lots of watery CM.

Thinking the big O will be within the next couple of days. Lots of BDing will be going on.


----------



## Angel5000

Had a blinky today too. Temp rose this morning but I usually get a dip, then a rise, before O then a big dip at O Time. So we'll see how the next day or two goes. 

I was just sent home from work. I got news at lunch that former student of mine committed suicide this morning. She was 16. The news is devastating. So my principal told me to take the afternoon and process/grieve. :cry:

mrscletus - hopefully we'll both be in the TWW soon! :)


----------



## Angel5000

I got news today that a former student of mine committed suicide this morning. :cry:


----------



## krissie328

:hugs: I am so sorry Angel.


----------



## mrscletus

Oh no Angel- I cannot imagine that heartache.


----------



## MsRipple

Angel, sending you a virtual hug. I am so sorry. 

Krissie, sending you a virtual hug as well. How are you holding up?

I am confused about my post-o temps this cycle. I had largish dips 6 dpo my last 2 cycles (but not in the first 3, no real dips til AF) that went right back up with no additional dips. Figured it's the secondary estrogen surge, maybe stronger some cycles than others. 

But this cycle, I got a dip 7 dpo, went back up 8 dpo, and an even bigger dip this am at 9 dpo My temp does not usually fall so far until 11, 12 or 13 dpo (day AF is due). I am reasonably certain FF has my O date right. I guess AF could be coming earlier?


----------



## krissie328

Thanks MsRipple. Things are going well. I am feeling pretty good and now that the bleeding has stopped much more optimistic. I am still sad but I do believe there was a reason. We are going to ntnp this cycle and then prevent March/April. And start Clomid in mid-May. I am going to work on losing weight (hopefully) and focusing on getting a few projects done. Like putting in my raised garden bed over spring break. 

I am not much help with your chart. Fx it is an implantation dip.


----------



## mrscletus

Well ladies!! Here is my POS!!! Going to get some good bd'ing in!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Angel5000

So this morning I had EW cm but this evening it seems to have changed to creamy. :/ I'm confused. I haven't O'd yet, even though I have a temp rise I think that's the one I usually get before O. 

I'm thinking the stress from the news about my student is messing with me. :( Hoping I see temp drop again tomorrow and O coming. 


*Cletus* That's a gorgeous +!! Get some BD!!! :)

:hugs: *Krissie*


----------



## mrscletus

Angel- is it possible that you O'd on Wednesday cd 13 and now your temp is on the post O rise?

Just a thought...


----------



## Angel5000

I was wondering that myself. But that was the first day I got a high reading and the first day I had EWcm. And my ICs were negative at that point. Usually I have ew a few days leading to O and my EWcm turns to creamy day after O. My cm and OPKs don't match that. :/ but if it wasn't for that I would seriously wonder because of my odd temps this cycle


----------



## mrscletus

Why oh why are our bodies so confusing....

I guess you can just wait and see what tomorrow's temp brings?? 

AFM- I have never really had "o twinges" before- last night I was aching on my left side, now all morning I have been achy on the right. The pain is very low towards my pelvis- I don't even know if they are O twinges as I have never had them before...


----------



## Angel5000

Apparently I spoke too soon. Came home this afternoon and did an IC and it was close to + so I decided to do a digi with the same urine. Glad I did, because I got my peak :) 

I usually O on the same day as the peak but I don't think that will happen today based on temps. Probably tomorrow or day after. I texted DH a pic of the :) and told him that no matter what we are BD today, tomorrow and Sunday. No matter how tired we are or how emotionally drained I am tomorrow. :haha: 

We were supposed to have game night today at my sisters, which usually involves drinking too but I'll refrain from alcohol tonight or have no more than one drink so that I don't mess with my temps. I want tomorrow's temps to be as accurate as possible. 

*Cletus* Sorry I've never really had O twinges either so I can't help you there. Based on your temp spike I would think maybe you O'd yesterday though


----------



## MsRipple

Ms Cletus - I almost always get o pain. Up to a day or two prior, day of, and sometimes the day after as well. I believe two sided pain is typically pre o


----------



## Angel5000

Woke up today with a temp rise (again!), but also have been throwing up since shortly after 5am, so I think it's more of illness than accuracy. :/ 

I had the peak yesterday, so we BD yesterday and will try to BD today and tomrorow (if I still feel like this that will be tricky :haha: ) but I am expecting a giant temp drop for O day, and haven't seen that yet. So I am hoping tomorrow I see a big drop and then a rise again Sunday.


----------



## mrscletus

I have not gotten the temp rise yet either.. So this morning I decided to take another OPK... Positive. What the heck does that mean? I'm so damn confused! Going to go with your plan Angel and just keep doing it! 
Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Angel5000

that's so odd MrsCletus! I wonder if you surged, and didn't drop an egg and then surged again? I don't know if that's even possible. Just keep doing it I guess. lol


----------



## todmommy4568

Angel - so sorry to hear about your student :hugs: Your temps are looking good, hopefully you feel better soon!

Cletus - looks like a heck of a positive!

Ripple - Your chart looks great, FX'd that was an implantation dip! It is rising nicely!

I took this OPK tonight when me and DH got home, we had been out for drinks and bingo...the urine was almost completely clear and it was the third time I had peed within the hour :haha: Sooooooo.....the fact that this is that dark considering all the factors I am very surprised. Biggest dilemma here.....is it safe to BD tonight? :nope: do I desperately want to? :thumbup: :haha: We have been basically avoiding sex all together during these preventing months and oh my gosh am I sick of it lol. So I am going to go for it (condoms stink, so not doing that crud anymore) and I guess wait and see what happens. :coffee:
 



Attached Files:







ry=400.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Angel5000

Oh wow that is really dark for that much dilution!! I'd say that's probably a screaming positive if it was not diluted. 

Good luck. For whatever result you are going for. ;) How much longer were you planning to NT for ?


----------



## mrscletus

Woot woot... Got a temp spike today!!! And some more bd'ing in!!!!


----------



## krissie328

Looking good mrscletus. Fx you catch that eggie!

Tod- that is very dark for such diluted urine. 

Angel- I hope you're feeling better. 

Afm, not much going on here. I am cd 8 and trying to decide if we will ntnp or what this cycle. I have a doctor's appointment to go over some lab work on March 1st and I'm thinking maybe we won't try until I get those results.


----------



## todmommy4568

Looking good cletus!!

Krissie - Couldn't hurt to wait for the results, it would only be about two weeks.

I decided against the BD'ing last night. I looked at my countdown and we only have 12 days left until we are in the clear to start trying again so I figured I already made it a couple months, what is 12 days? On that note though, 12 more days!!! :happydance:


----------



## mrscletus

Tod that means next cycle you will be on your way!!


----------



## todmommy4568

Yep! I am so excited! Felt really good to POAS last night :haha:


----------



## Angel5000

Can't wait to have you back regularly Tod!! :) Who else is going to give me bad encouragement about POAS!! :haha: 

*Cletus* Your temps looks awesome!! Hope you caught that egg!! 

AFM - I'm really confused about what's going on right now with me. We didn't end up BD last night. When we finally got to it, DH was tired and not feeling it. he said we could anyway but it really made me not interested if he isn't interested. And then even if I wanted to, he was like "oh....I haven't showered yet today". So this doesn't normally bother me, he always showers on days he works but sometimes on the weekends he doesn't shower if he doesn't do much, which is fine. But I am really prone to yeast infections and so if we BD and he doesn't shower before the next time we BD I'll get an infection (even if he just washes off a little, that's not enough for my body apparently). At that point i was like "Fine, I give up". :growlmad:

Which was really frustrating because today my CM is turned mostly dried up but what I'm getting is creamy. :/ We did BD this morning but I think it was too late. My temps are confusing the heck out of me though. I have no idea if I did O or not. :dohh:


----------



## MsRipple

Welcome back (almost) Tod!

Based on my temps I'm expecting AF when she is due today. Sigh. Had a moment a few days ago when I really thought this might be it. 

Angel - maybe O today based on my chart stalk :)?


----------



## mrscletus

Angel- I feel you on the temp thing, I have been there many months where my temp f'ed with me and I couldn't really tell when/if O happened. 

Im agreeing with MsRipple tho, thinking today may be that temp dip for O... hopefully tomorrow you will get the spike you are hoping for and if that is the case then bd timing is great!!

AFM- O not confirmed, but I am feeling pretty confident that it happened on Saturday... which means timing is good for me as well. Hoping that my temp stays up tomorrow so that O can be confirmed and I get my crosshairs. For now I am saying that I am in the TWW...


----------



## Angel5000

I hope you guys are right and this is my O dip. Cm is def not ew anymore but not quite creamy so I'm just going to keep using pressed just in case. I know that cm doesn't always indicate O 

Ripple - so sorry that AF came :( 

Cletus - your temps look good! I'd say you will prob get ch tomorrow :)


----------



## Blackrain90

Sorry random question- anyone know how to upload a larger pic than what it usually allows? I feel like someone did here at one point..


----------



## mrscletus

Hey *Black* how are you feeling. Hard to believe you are over half way through your pregnancy!!! How are you feeling?? 

I unfortunately am no help when it comes to pics and uploading here... hopefully someone else here will be able to help you. Are you trying to post a pic of your bump??


----------



## Angel5000

I think that people are able to post larger pics if they host the picture on a pic hosting website first and then use an insert image rather than attach image button. But I'm not 100% sure because I haven't used that option before.


----------



## krissie328

Yes, I think what Angel said is correct. I usually just use an imagine resizer so I can insert into my post.


----------



## Blackrain90

Thanks ladies! I tried cropping it but couldn't get it small enough. Did you just use an app Krissie? 

Yeah it's for a bump comparison pic I did for last pregnancy vs this one.

I'm doing good! Super sore and tired and terrrrible mood swings, but I'm alive haha. Going to chiropractor next week for the first time ever in the hopes of relieving some of the pain (sciatica and just the general discomfort of being so tiny with all my weight in my tummy haha)


----------



## krissie328

Yes, I use a photo resizer app. I think that's literally what's it's called. It doesn't crop the pic it just reduces the 000 x 000 numbers.


----------



## Lawes1987

Hey ladies! Sorry I haven't been on in a while.

Its official, the doctors have my urine. I'm 5+5 with lines as dark as the control and I'm getting a butt load of symptoms...


----------



## Angel5000

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## todmommy4568

Congrats lawes!!


----------



## mrscletus

Lawes----- that's so exciting!! Congrats. 

Angel- still no confirmed O? How are you feeling? Have you tried Peeing on something? I know I would have by now. 

AFM- Keeping my hopes alive this month, temps are staying up 4 dpo and I hope they stay up there. No real symptoms yet, besides my boobs- but they pretty much always hurt after o, before AF... we shall see


----------



## Angel5000

No confirmed O :/ temp was a little lower but still elevated. So it looks like a post-o temp. I've got creamy cm and sore breasts so I think I did O. It feels like post O symptoms Anyway. 

I have been doing OPKs daily since the peak and they've slowly gotten more and more light. If nothing changes lll test around March 4. Based on cm and opk I want to say I Od around cd16 but can't confirm due to oddities in my temps from being sick :/

Even if my temps stay at this level I'm not sure FF will give me CHs Bc the temps are so very odd.


----------



## todmommy4568

Cletus your temps are looking gorgeous!

Angel - with the wonky temps in there I think I would just assume that you O'ed shortly after the positive OPK if it were me. The temps might not be good for much this month haha

We are looking at gender swaying for a girl next month since next month still isn't a super great month to get pregnant but I am a little scared :haha: The thought of BD'ing 2-3 days before O and then abstaining freaks me out!


----------



## todmommy4568

Oh my damn ladies! I really have only been checking out our thread while on our break and haven't strayed much. Anywho just ventured out to take a look at the testing threads and it is almost all new people! Then found an old testing thread and realized that all the old familiar faces are all preggo now!! Like really its only been 3 cycles, even if my cycles are on the longer side!!


----------



## Angel5000

Which part freaks you out? The part about trying to abstain until after O, or just the idea of trying when next month isn't a great month? 

And yeah, I noticed the same thing. All the faces in the monthly threads are new and almost everyone from a few months ago is pregnant. Makes me sad. :( At least you can say you've just been out of the game for 3 months, versus me who feels like I've just failed the last few months. 

Sorry, don't know where that came from. Feeling kind of mopey today.


----------



## todmommy4568

Oh Angel I'm sorry :hugs: You are doing everything right! It will be our time eventually! I am just freaked about not BD'ing on O day or the day before O. Next month is good it will fall after graduation (graduation application went in yesterday :happydance: ) it will just be like a week or two after graduation so if I went early that could create a problem but I am sure it would all work out. Overall I am super excited to be trying again but I think gender swaying will stress me out so we are just going to go for it. As Asher likes to say you get what you get and you don't throw a fit :haha:


----------



## mrscletus

I feel you angel!! And I have noticed that as well... Everyone has switched over to the 'expecting/pregnancy' threads..


----------



## krissie328

I completely understand Angel. One of the threads I'm on is going to start having babies next month. I was part of the original thread and I'm so sad we are still not pregnant. :hugs:


----------



## Angel5000

:hugs: thanks! You guys are amazing. I am so glad I've got a couple of these really small threads to get support :) and I will be so excited when any of us gets our BFP! :)


----------



## Lawes1987

It was 5 months of trying and I've had 4 losses for me 

Hope you all get your BFP's soon
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## krissie328

Lawes1987 said:


> It was 5 months of trying and I've had 4 losses for me
> 
> Hope you all get your BFP's soon

Lovely lines hun! Congrats on your rainbow.


----------



## Angel5000

Those lines are gorgeous Lawes!


----------



## todmommy4568

That's great lawes! Looks like some really nice lines!!

Angel happy to see you finally got some crosshairs!!!


----------



## Angel5000

My temp shot up today! Yay! I'm def in postO stage (I never get temps in the 98s except after O, I tend to run very cold) so I am pretty sure I did O. :) this makes me happy

I did get ch yesterday but had to use temp adjuster. My dog woke me up at 4:15 wheezing and so I temped then (45mins early) and that temp didn't give me ch but I used the adjuster and then averaged the temps and that temp did give me ch so I left it. :haha: but today's shot up so I think I'm def post O :)


----------



## mrscletus

YAY for CH and YAY for those beautiful lines laws!!! 

Im so anxious/nervous for next week. I want to test so badly!! I have had pretty charts in the past only to end up with a bfn... so im not going to get my hopes up too much.


----------



## Angel5000

Fx for you !!

I played with temps today and if I put yesterday's temp in regular without the adjustment i still have my ch, it just lowers my CL so this makes me happy :) 

Now for the wait. FF suggests AF is due March6 (13 day LP) but my LP is usually more consistent with 11 days so I think I'll test next week fri/sat. I have my RE appointment on March 6. So no matter what that will be an eventful weekend


----------



## krissie328

Fx for you Angel and mrscletus.

Not much going on here. I'm cd 13 and not trying right now. Not that we'd be getting any bding in as ds is sick with a fever and throwing up and dh has bronchitis. So I'm just trying to survive the next week and not get sick.

Looking like May at the earliest. And dh has even suggested late summer or fall. I'm not sure I want to wait that long. At least May I'd not far.


----------



## Angel5000

So on top of everything I can feel a cold coming on. Wtf body. Wtf.


----------



## mrscletus

Oh no Angel!!! I had that horrible cycle back in Dec mixed with a cold.. Ugh. No fun!!


----------



## mrscletus

I caved... Stark white test this am. I know I was crazy for testing that early.. But figured what the heck.


----------



## Angel5000

Today's temp was a big drop, and now FF has taken away my CH. Ugh. :/


MrsCletus - you still have lots of time! :) But i know the feeling, I want to test all the time. LoL


----------



## mrscletus

How's it going??? I'm feeling out.. Very crampy today and my temps are very inconsistent! Ugh!! It just takes one time... I'm really starting to feel pretty down about this whole journey!


----------



## Angel5000

I'm right there with you, feeling down and out. :(

FF says I'm 8DPO but I started getting some pink when I checked my cervix yesterday so I think I might have O'd a day or two earlier than FF thinks. But my temps are so crazy this cycle that I have no idea. I'm pretty sure I'm out this month. Just wish it would not be so damn hard. 

I keep telling myself that at least i have my first RE appointment on Sunday. Maybe that will help.


----------



## MsRipple

Hi ladies, wishing you luck. I finally made an appointment with my obgyn for a checkup and to discuss ttc. I have been putting it off because I have gained a ton of weight since this summer (and was 20 lbs overweight to begin with) and I feel super anxious about having to discuss it with her. I'm still anxious, but I feel like this is necessary after 6 months of ttc as dh and I are a bit older (35 plus) and I want to get the ball rolling. I don't know what to expect but hoping she can do or order necessary testing for me and refer dh to someone to do whatever testing he needs to do.

Do you guys know if obgyn do things like the hsg testing or do I need to go to a fertility specialist for that? and for my husband - can he just get a referral to a urologist?

@ Angel- your temps are a bit confusing this cycle, but I would agree with you about an earlier o date. 3 days after a positive opk seems a bit long.


----------



## krissie328

MsRipple- My Dh had his SA at the fertility clinic. It was a $75 dollar charge and was enough for my ob to rule in as a factor for our fertility. (He has low motility). He did have to be referred by my ob though. 

Afm, I never got into that much testing. I had blood work to check hormones and an u/s that showed I had pcos. One round of clomid and I was pregnant. So it was evident my major issue was not ovulating. 

In other news we are just ntnp at the moment. I really don't expect anything since we have never fallen pregnant without clomid. But I am focusing on a low carb diet which has made me ovulate on my own in the past. So I guess it is possible. But I am really just holding out for May when we do our second round of clomid.


----------



## mrscletus

Glad to see you ladies again.. Rose I hope the ob can help you out. When I went to mine he said he won't do any testing until the 1 year mark... However I do ovulate on my own and it would have changed things had that not been the case. 
I'm still hanging in there this month.. However getting bfns! Temp still up and no signs of AF yet..


----------



## Angel5000

Ripple - Some ObGyn can do the testing and some have to send you to a specialist. It depends on the Obgyn, and your insurance. I see my primary care physician for my annual physical and gyno stuff so she had to refer me to the fertility clinic associated with the doctors clinic I use because that's the only way my insurance will pay for it. 

Hopefully your doc will be willing to get you the referral and testing you need to at least answer any questions and make sure everything is good. Not sure how it works for guys, though their tests are a lot easier. I'm sure your doc can give you the info. 


Cletus - my doc said the same thing, wouldn't do any testing until I'd been TTC for a year. My sister is having real issues because she ISN'T ovulating on her own and her dr still refuses to send her for testing until she's been "TTC" for a year. I don't know how she can be "TTC" when she isn't even ovulating. But her doctor also refuses to treat her PCOS. Military base doctors. :dohh: (my sister isn't military, her husband is). I'm so glad I am not dealing with that right now!


----------



## mrscletus

Funny story- I am actually military as well, but don't live on post or near a big post, so I don't have to go to military docs. Thankfully. They don't ever want to diagnose or treat RE issues. 

So I was feeling out- now I am not sure. CM is still creamy and no sign of pink- at 12 dpo that is very odd for me. I didn't test this morning and am now kicking myself for not doing it. No cramping, after the other day, so I am starting to think maybe late implant? I had cramping and the feeling of AF on Tuesday with a temp drop the day prior.. who knows I am really just grasping at everything right now, hoping and praying this is the month. Everything just felt so right all the bd'ing the positive OPKs...


----------



## mrscletus

And she got me!!!


----------



## Blackrain90

So sorry ladies!!


----------



## Angel5000

So sorry AF got you! That's nice you don't have to go to an on base Doctor, my sister is actually talking about switching to an off base Doctor. She can if she wants but would have to start paying copays since she lived close enough to go to the base f she wanted. But it might be worth it to get a doc that will treat her symptoms. 


Not much going on for me. Thought I was almost over this cold but today it feels like it's rearing up again. Plus today my car started making weird noises, dh thinks it's a bearing in the alternator. Not cool since we are a little tight on money this month. Blah. trying not to stress about it. I've got a massage tomorrow, going to do some yoga, and then my RE appointment Sunday. Hoping AF is gone by then!


----------



## Angel5000

I had my RE appointment today. I really like the clinic we are going to. They were so nice, very personable. The doctor is very kind, and didn't at all brush anything I said off and provided us with lots of information, which I really appreciate. 

We will start doing tests next cycle. I'm going to have a very very busy month of April. I have to call on CD1 and then go on CD3 to have ultrasound (to look at lining thickness) and to do hormone tests. Then I call the radiology department and schedule a dye test to look at my uterus and make sure tubes are open and uterus shape is okay. This sounds incredibly painful and not at all pleasant (they warned me that some women say it's just like painful cramps, but other women have said it felt like childbirth without an epidural). Then I go back around CD12-18 somewhere to look at follicles and lining and hormone testing and then once I Ov I go back again to check hormones again. 

Basically, this next cycle will be very busy. After that we can make some decisions about what needs to be done. He said that his concern right now isn't infertility but with recurrent losses because I've had 2 chemicals. This actually was relieving to hear because my previous doctor just brushed aside my CPs as not a big deal, and that really bothered me. 

So I can't go in and start testing until next cycle (sucks because I'm at CD4-5 today and he said I missed starting the testing by about 2 days because they are very time sensitive tests) but DH can have his analysis done at any time so he'll prob go in a couple weeks and take care of that. I feel so relieved just to have someone else watching my cycle and help us! And they are there literally 7 days a week because they know that a woman can't control their cycle so I can literally call any day.


----------



## krissie328

Sounds like a really positive appointment Angel. That's a bummer you couldn't start this cycle. Fx next cycle you get some answers and a solid plan.


----------



## todmommy4568

Angel- that's awesome! It sounds like it was a really positive experience that will definitely get you some answers!

Sorry to the ladies that got AF :hugs: 

Krissie- how are you doing? I know you had said something about not being sure how long you guys were going to wait, and that it was quite some time either way. I meant to respond and then got distracted :blush:

I am supposed to be back in the game now, supposed to be the key phrase there :haha: The trying officially begins when AF shows up and of course she never shows when you want her to and always shows when it's the last thing you want. She is currently 2 days late and taking her sweet time and since I'm not charting I don't have a clue what's up ugh. I had decided that I wasn't going to chart at all or only chart until O was confirmed and see if it helps me stay more sane during ttc :haha: but now that AF is late and I have no clue why I am second guessing my decision


----------



## krissie328

Things are going well here. I am working on losing weight and I am down almost 10 lbs. I have my weigh in tomorrow and expect to meet it then. 

We are going to start ttc when my cycle starts about May 20th (could be a couple days either way). DH talked about waiting until July-September but I don't think either of us really want to do that. Plus my BIL is getting married in June 2017. So if I could have the baby earlier in the year I will be on mat leave until August and can work on losing weight for the wedding and the baby will be three or four months old so will be better out in public. 

So as it stands we have just a bit over 10 weeks to go. I am excited, but I am also really excited to be losing some weight. I am hoping to lose another 20 lbs before we start. But what is most important is that I am eating much healthier and I am feeling so much better. Plus I have been able to cut out one of my meds that was causing me a ton of nausea and I have halved the dose of the other. :happydance:


----------



## todmommy4568

That's awesome krissie! Congrats!!!


----------



## Angel5000

That's awesome Krissie! Congrats!!! 

Todmommy - ooh yeah I hate not knowing what's up! you probably Od later than expected. Are you going to end up testing if she doesn't show in the next day or two?


----------



## Blackrain90

Angel I'm glad you were able to get a doctor that actually listens and will hopefully be able to get you on track to getting knocked up hehe!

Todmommy AF is a bitch like that haha! Is there a chance you DTD around when you might have ovulated and could be preggo?

Krissie great job on the weight loss! Hopefully the timing you are hoping for works out!

I am currently waiting in the bloods office trying not to vomit. Having my gestational diabetes screening, so I haven't eaten in a few hours and had to down (fairly quickly) what I like to call the extremely sugary stomach acid juice, and now waiting for an hour before they draw blood. I have already been feeling ill all day so this is reallllly not helping. I can't leave the clinic (they don't even let you go outside), but I'm super sore so I'm pacing the tiny crowded waiting room. 24mins26seconds left (shoot me!)


----------



## Angel5000

Oh black that sounds horrible!!


----------



## MsRipple

That is awesome krissie!

Angel glad to hear the visit was so productive!

I'm either 2 or 3 dpo today. I took my temp half an hour early on cd 13 (possible o day). If I do a bbt adjuster I get crosshairs that day, if not I get crosshairs cd 14 assuming my temps stay up. So close to ovulation I normally do adjust but it seems kinda crazy that a difference of less than0.1 degrees would make a difference.


----------



## krissie328

Thanks ladies. I'm down 10.2 lbs. I'm so excited and I'm hoping to keep it up.

MsRipple- that's great that you ovulated. 

I have 10 weeks left! I'm getting excited but nervous. We are semi ntnp but I'm watching for signs of ovulation and going to avoid those times. But I am currently cd 24 with no signs and no temp shift.


----------



## todmommy4568

Your temp is looking good ripple!

4 days late now :trouble: I took a test 2 days ago and it was negative so not sure what's going on. I have been super bloated since yesterday so hopefully she shows soon.


----------



## Angel5000

Very possible that you just Od late. Were you tracking cm or anything?


----------



## MsRipple

FF moved my O date back up a day, so it's 3 DPO for me, take 2!

How was the test Black?

I would guess late O tod. What is your normal range for O?


----------



## Blackrain90

It went okay, won't find out the results until doctor appt on Tuesday. But I'm not really worried, I don't have any of the normal risk factors so I think (hope!) the odds are low. Is just a pain in the ass to get done lol.

I'm so excited about this weekend. My husband has always said he would love a surprise party- well he is getting one!! His birthday isn't until the 21st so I'm pretty sure he doesn't suspect anything this weekend (especially since I have been so lazy and tired lately lol), but I have planned a party for this Saturday. We are going bowling (wanted to do Laser tag because he loves it but was all booked up) and then going for supper. There will be lots of my family that he is close with, his mom and brother, and a couple friends. I am also paying for his brother to bus down from Edmonton (about 1.5 hours from here) to visit for the full weekend, so will get to surprise hubs by showing up after work tomorrow with him! I'm terrible at secrets so I'm really excited that he doesn't seem to suspect a thing!

I am a bit nervous that people will cancel last minute as that always seems to happen to me when I plan anything. Thankfully I'm fairly certain most of my family wont, but there's a couple flaky friends coming that likely might. But I think he will just be stoked for the surprise and to get to hang with his brother (and my brother in law who is like his boyfriend haha).


----------



## Angel5000

black - that sounds awesome! So cool that you organized that for your DH!


----------



## cupcake.

Hi ladies :) that does sound so cool black! :) 

And look, i ovulated! And we had great timing so i'm having really high hopes for this cycle. 

Todmommy, how are you doing, have you tested again or did AF show up?


----------



## krissie328

Sounds like a great surprise bday party black!! 

My bday is on the 28th so my mom is watching DS and we are going away for the night. Nothing fancy but I am very excited. 

Yay for ovulation cupcake!! Fx you caught that eggy! 

Afm, I got af yesterday. It was an annovulatory cycle and only 25 days long. But it just means that much closer to ttc in May.


----------



## MsRipple

Yeah for o cupcake! 

I had some vivid dreams this week including that I was bleeding and thought "yes! It must be implantation bleeding!" Why can't I have more normal poas-type dreams

Wondering what has happened to a few of the ladies who dropped from or taking a break from this thread and wishing them well!


----------



## Angel5000

Yay for O cupcake!! 

Krissie - getting closer! Sorry it was annovulatoy but your next clomid cycle will be here before you know it! :) 

Ripple - haha! I never have dreams about TTC. Except one when I was actually giving birth and was mad Bc my dh wouldn't stop playing video games to come to the delivery. :haha: he was horrified when I told him. :rofl:

Afm nothing on my end. In the "waiting to O" stage. I have a very large paper due Sunday so I will be very busy the next few days finishing it up. It's my draft of my literature review, and methodology proposal for my action research proposal for the final portion of my capstone. Can't wait to be done!


----------



## cupcake.

Angel5000 said:


> Ripple - haha! I never have dreams about TTC. Except one when I was actually giving birth and was mad Bc my dh wouldn't stop playing video games to come to the delivery. :haha: he was horrified when I told him. :rofl:
> 
> Afm nothing on my end. In the "waiting to O" stage. I have a very large paper due Sunday so I will be very busy the next few days finishing it up. It's my draft of my literature review, and methodology proposal for my action research proposal for the final portion of my capstone. Can't wait to be done!

I have dreamt that i'm pregnant or we're finding out several times. The weirdest however was a dream where i went to the hospital to deliver a baby girl but we then realized we had nothing for her, no nappies or clothes so we wrapped her in a towel and went baby shopping with her, straight out of the hospital haha 

Ugh, i bet you can't wait to be done but the paper will definitely take your mind off the horrible wait to ovulate! I hate that part the most, probably because i'm so scared to be anovulatory again


----------



## Blackrain90

I've had several dreams (pre preg and now) where I forget to feed baby, or even where he is for days... The other night I dreamt I forgot him at the hospital!

Krissie sorry you had an annov, but like Angel said at least you are getting closer to your next chlomid round!

Will be stalking over the next week to see your tests cupcake and ripple... :)

Trying to coordinate my day without giving anything away to hubs. Son had an early nap today and DH wants to go swimming. So I am gonna try to get us out swimming about 130, which should hopefully put us at perfect time to get to the surprise party at 430 (it's like 2 blocks from the pool). I'm an axious wreck haha, I am an awful liar but have done soooo good not spoiling anything and being non chalant.
He was absolutely shocked when his brother showed up yesterday and said he was surprised I pulled off keeping a secret from him. I just said 'yeah it was hard but glad it's done'. Hehehe. Sneaky sneaky.


----------



## todmommy4568

Hope the party went well black!

Still no AF. I am starting to get a little worried since two of my closest friend are synced up to my cycle and one got AF the day I was supposed to get it and the other got hers yesterday and I have no signs she is on the way. I have been testing pretty much every day lol. I could have swore I saw some weird shadows yesterday and today but my line eye is crazy so I am ignoring it :haha: I will definitely keep you ladies updated, hoping AF will make her arrival soon so we can get back in the TTC game! Very impatient over here!


----------



## Angel5000

Black - How'd the party go?! Everything go as planned? Was DH Surprised ?

Tod - Wow I can't believe AF hasn't shown yet! I wonder if your body is playing tricks on you simply because you are wanting AF to arrive.


----------



## todmommy4568

Angel that is a good guess :haha:


----------



## krissie328

That's totally what I was thinking Angel. My af always takes her time when I'm ready to get going! 

However, this cycle we aren't trying and she showed up cd 25. :wacko: 

In about nine weeks when I'm ready she will be nowhere to be found I'm sure!


----------



## todmommy4568

She's here!!! :dance:


----------



## Angel5000

congrats todmommy! :happydance: I feel like I've been congratulating a lot of people lately on getting AF. :haha: this feels very odd! 

AFM - still getting the open circle. :/ was hoping for blinky face today but my temp did drop so maybe that's a sign that I'm gearing up. Could also be daylight savings time. I don't handle the time change well at all, and I wouldn't be surprised if that delays O.


----------



## krissie328

Yay for af tod! Fx for you this month!


----------



## mrscletus

Yay for AF Tod- I guess, feels weird congratulating someone on that. LOL

Hoping the dip is a good sign of O for you angel... 

AFM I did get a dip today, so hoping. I didn't really count yesterday's OPK as a positive, but after seeing today's I am thinking that my surge may have been yesterday and so I am O'ing today... what do you ladies think??

Opks are progressing top to bottom, today's being on the bottom :)
 



Attached Files:







opks.jpg
File size: 53.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MsRipple

Welcome back to the party tod :)

So nervous for my obgyn appt. my weight and eating feel out of control and, while its not a bad thing to address, I am nervous about anything other than willful avoidance of the issue. 

8 or 9 dpo today.


----------



## krissie328

Mrscletus- I am not familiar with that brand but yesterday does look darker. Do you usually o so early?

Good luck with your appointment MsRipple. I always hated having to go because my weight makes me so self conscious. Thankfully my current doctors have been great.


----------



## mrscletus

My O has been as late as CD17 and as early as CD 10- so my average according to FF is cd13, so yes I have very short cycles and O fairly early. This is the first month using this brand (from CVS) and not testing 2x a day. I am going for low stress- thinking that we the bd last night and the next 2 days- we should have a good shot. FX!! 

(I think I am going to change yesterday to a POS OPK)

Good luck with the apt- and keep us posted MsRipple.


----------



## Blackrain90

The party went well- hubs was sooo surprised and said it was the best birthday he has had. Although he is now worried about how well I was able to keep secrets from him hahaha!
Cletus I agree you probably will o today and just missed a short surge, unless tomorrow's seems dark.


----------



## Angel5000

Did a Wondfo today, and it's only got a light line. CM is not even close to EW. :/ Thinking it's going to probably be a later O month, since I usually get EW cm for several dasy before O and I don't even have any yet. Funny how I am lamenting over not having EWcm here at CD12 and just 4 or 5 months ago I was happy if I O'd by CD26. Crazy how much things change over a few months. 

I'm really excited because tomorrow my sister is signing up at the gym and is going to work out with me. :happydance: I have been wanting a work out partner ever since I stopped with my personal trainer. She wants me to use the routines I did w/ my trainer with her to get her into shape and help her lose weight (with the hopes that it will help her start ovulating again, she is not ovulating - not since October - and her dr refuses to refer her to fertility clinic at all until 1 year, and won't treat her PCOS either). I'm so very excited. I'm awful about pushing myself or making myself go when it's just me. I prefer to work out with someone. Talking to someone makes it go faster!

Cletus - I'd ssay that second to last one looks like you might have O'd. Maybe it was a short surge. 

Ripple - Good luck. I know what you mean, I hate going to the Dr and having them mention my weight! 

Black - so glad to hear it went well! that's great!


----------



## mrscletus

And this morning my test line was darker than the control!!!! It's a for real positive!


----------



## krissie328

mrscletus said:


> And this morning my test line was darker than the control!!!! It's a for real positive!

:happydance: So happy to hear this!


----------



## Angel5000

Cletus - So exciting! Yay!! 

Afm - still the open circle. Getting a little annoyed. I only have 4 advanced digi sticks left. I hate to buy more but I might have to :/ I always want to avoid buying more during this part of the cycle because if I get a BFP I will have all this extra OPKs but I don't want to run out either.


----------



## mrscletus

Thanks ladies- and Angel I completely understand. I ran out of wondfo's last cycle, so I just decided to get the CVS brand that was on sale (and I had a coupon for) instead of ordering online again. This is the first time I have ever had the test line darker- so maybe these tests respond better to my urine... HAHAHA! 

Either way, I am happy to see that definite positive and not have the questions of "did I or didn't I" you know. 

Fingers crossed that you get that positive digi soon, so you don't need to buy more test strips.


----------



## Blackrain90

Can you buy some cheap ones to last until you know you are closer and then can use the digis?


----------



## Blackrain90

And also yay cletus!! Looks like you times you BD well too!


----------



## Angel5000

I still have some Wondfo's and I might just do that. I was using the advanced digi's the last couple cycles because I seem to O on the day of my +OPK and I wanted some extra warning for extra BDing. But I might just stop using the advanced to look for my blinky face and wait until I get a +OPK on the wondfo's and use the digi to confirm. :/


----------



## MsRipple

Temps took a huge dive today, so I'm feeling out. But I know it's not over til AF comes....



@Angel, do you have to use the digis everyday for them to work? I am never sure about that - since they read relative hormone levels.


----------



## mrscletus

Fingers crossed for you Ripple that it is just a faulty temp--- you're not out completely until she shows!!


----------



## Angel5000

Ripple - in order to get the blinky face I do need to use the advanced digi every day, or at least miss no more than 1 day in the middle. However I believe that I can get the solid face at least without using every day because that detects LH and doesn't use relative hormone comparison like the blinky face does.


----------



## mrscletus

Ugh.. I'm so frustrated. Why is it that DH talks about dtd and says yes ton3 days in a row.. Then suddenly doesn't 'feel up to it' when the time comes. I know we did good at least twice... But I just want more of a chance and I don't think it's timed as well as I want! End rant


----------



## MsRipple

I hear you ms Cletus and you are not alone! Timing looks good though

That makes sense angel. 

My temp has recovered! Doesn't mean anything but I figure it's better than continuing to crash


----------



## Angel5000

Cletus - that's so annoying! Sometimes men are a pain in the @$$. :haha: they talk a big talk but don't always live up to it when needed. :dohh: you aren't alone there. Your timing does look good but I hear you on wanting at least one more. Stupid boys. :haha:

Ripple - that jump looks really good! Based on your other months your LP is usually 12 days right? Fx the big dip yesterday was something great like implantation! When are you planning to test?


----------



## mrscletus

Thanks ladies- I am glad someone gets it. 

Ripple the temp jump this am looks great- 

AFM- I had another slight rise, so if I continue to get higher temps tomorrow I am guessing that I did O on day 12! if so today another bd couldn't hurt right??


----------



## MsRipple

Definitely couldn't hurt :) Mrs Cletus

My lp is generally a pretty consistent 12 days. I'm not 100% sure of my O day (FF was moving it back and forth from CD 13 and 14). So I'm either 11 dpo or 12 dpo with AF due tomorrow or Sat. I am having a slight lower back ache, an AF symptom, so not feeling terribly optimistic. The last few months I have just waited to see if AF comes (and it always has, so I haven't tested in a while!) If temp goes up or stays up by tomorrow I may test. 

It's so nice to chat with people who can understand the feeling of this wanting - I feel like you don't really know it til you start ttc!


----------



## todmommy4568

Ripple I'm glad your temp recovered!

Cletus I will get out the bat :trouble: I will show him what's up, when it's time to dance we dance damnit!!

Angel hopefully you can get your solid before buying more!

So I know you ladies wouldn't judge me but still feel the need to say judgement free zone here :haha: before when we were trying I was still smoking and would quit cold turkey when I found out which I'm sure stressed the hell out of my body. So now I am taking the new approach and bought some patches today. I said I would quit on the last day of AF but I don't know if I can do it cold turkey. :blush: The whole patch system lasts for six weeks so I could be at the end of step 2 and just skip step 3 if I end up preggo this cycle. I don't know where I am going with this maybe just wish me luck, I feel like it will be helpful having you ladies to be accountable to. I feel worried about getting pregnant while using the patch but hey it's gotta be better than cigarettes I figure


----------



## mrscletus

Hoping that AF stays away and gives you a reason to test. And I am going with your theory this cycle- im not testing until I am late. All this dang stress and worry and symptom spotting- I swear it just makes when AF shows even worse!!


----------



## mrscletus

Tod- that's great- I have to admit I still sneak one every now and then- I quit about a year ago- no judgment here. I shouldn't pick them up when I do, and I know that... But I can go without, and I am not in denial (as one of my friends says) when I do get pregnant those times will stop and really they are so few and far between- I don't know that it matters. Not like I am smoking a whole pack. 

I know how hard quitting is, and I used gum, patches, you name it. Everyone is different and everyone has their own way of dealing with the cravings. I am definitely here for support.


----------



## MsRipple

Good luck tods! Smoking can be a beast and do what you need to do! I'm not sure that nicotine is in and of itself harmful and it's definitely better than cigarettes when ttc or pregnant :). I smoked a long time ago and quit, but then had a few short periods of very light smoking (I'd call it social level, but it was often when alone - e.g. I might have one cigarette a day after dinner) Even though I knew it was not a great habit, I still liked it. Quitting was tough, but after the first week or so the feeling of not being addicted to something was so freeing. And now, for whatever reason after my last brief foray into light social smoking a year or so ago, I find the idea of picking up a cigarette repulsive.


----------



## todmommy4568

Thanks for the support ladies :hugs: I'm pretty sure the patch is mostly psychological for me. When quitting cold turkey in the past I have done alright but I always end up falling back off the wagon when I get around people that are smoking. So since I am bartending tomorrow night and Saturday night and I know that I have easy access to cigarettes and will be around a lot of smokers I decided to get the patch because I know I will get sick if I smoke with it on :haha:


----------



## krissie328

Angel- fx you get your solid smiley soon!! 

mrscletus- My DH has done that a couple times. Yet then complains because we don't dtd often enough. :angry:

tod- My DH did the patches steps 1 and 2 and never used 3. He has been smoke free since July 2012. Fx you are able to stop!!


----------



## krissie328

So I am only CD 8 but I am getting some stretchy cm. I am really excited to see if I do ovulate on my own since starting a low carb diet. We are preventing this month but we may ntnp next month if I ovulate this month.


----------



## todmommy4568

Yay krissie! That would be awesome if you O'ed on your own!


----------



## Angel5000

Extra BD couldn't hurt! 

Tod - no judgement here :) and you're right the patch will be better
Than smoking if you do get a BFP. Heck my mom smoked all the way through her pregnancy with me and I turned out fine :p of course that was back before they really knew the consequences. Anyway, point being i think you'll be fine. Good luck! I know how hard that is. I never smoked (serious asthma, can't take smoke) but all my family has and I know how much they struggled to quit. 

Krissie - that's exiting! I really hope you O on your own!


----------



## mrscletus

Yay krissie-- I hope that means you are gearing up to O on your own. The more I read/research the more I realize what we eat, dink, etc really effects everything inside of our bodies. I use a nutritional cleansing program on and off, I've been starting to have shakes more regularly, I hope it helps with the TTC!!


----------



## krissie328

mrscletus said:


> Yay krissie-- I hope that means you are gearing up to O on your own. The more I read/research the more I realize what we eat, dink, etc really effects everything inside of our bodies. I use a nutritional cleansing program on and off, I've been starting to have shakes more regularly, I hope it helps with the TTC!!

Yep, I have found eating a lower carb (less than 100) has done a lot of good for me. And I feel so much better!! Back in July I ovulated after doing a low carb diet for a couple weeks. This time af showed up. But it is looking promising. 

I have heard so many success stories about how pcos women go on low carb diets and get pregnant.


----------



## MsRipple

Back from my gyn appointment. We did talk about the weight, but it was a totally normal conversation (well, I may have been acting like an anxious loon). She ordered a few blood tests, including thyroid. I am fairly certain the problem is 100% my eating, but I am happy she is checking my thyroid as I do have a family history of thyroid issues. The rest she said would be primarily through a RE, which she gave me a referral for. I am going to set up an appointment soon as I heard there can be a wait.


----------



## Angel5000

MrsCletus - What cleansing program are you using? I am just starting a cleanse program that my trainer is giving me that I'll use for 2 days each month through the next 3 months and hope that helps. I am also finding that so much that we eat/drink affects everything about TTC. It's so overwhelming sometimes. 

Ripple - How are you feeling about the RE referral? Hopefully there isn't too much of a wait for that appointment.


----------



## MsRipple

I feel fine about it. I mostly had asked for it, I'd rather not wait a full year as we are 35 plus. I'd at least like to do some basic testing and see if we have an identifiable problems. And while we work on setting that up, will just hope we get a bfp before then.


----------



## mrscletus

I use a program called Isagenix. Keeps me pretty balanced


----------



## Angel5000

I don't know what to make of my chart. The last several days I have flat temps. No real cm to speak of and no sign O is coming (and still no blinky face). I'm very confused. :/ 

Ripple - makes sense. I felt kind of relieved when I finally got my RE appointment too.


----------



## todmommy4568

Ripple I am glad your appointment went well. So nice to know that steps are being taken.

Angel your chart is looking wonky hopefully it will turn around soon.


----------



## mrscletus

Angel- wish I was good a chart analysis- I really don't know what to make of it. If I were you, I would just keep on dtd and hope for a good outcome. 

I got solid crosshairs today, officially 3 dpo and in the tww!! Lets hope that the limited :sex: will still do the trick... dang hubbin was "tired" again last night... I wonder if this is payback for all the times I didn't feel up to it when we weren't TTC... LOL


----------



## todmommy4568

Cletus that would just be cruel :haha: yay for solid CH :dance: Your timing looks good!


----------



## MsRipple

Oh my gosh I called the clinic and while we can make appointment for dh to go in for sperm analysis at a good time, they have no appointments for a consult until may and even then are not yet taking appointments just a wait list for when schedule opens up!

@ cletus - hooray for crosshairs! @ angel - no advice, but fingers crossed for o to arrive already!


----------



## mrscletus

MsRipple said:


> Oh my gosh I called the clinic and while we can make appointment for dh to go in for sperm analysis at a good time, they have no appointments for a consult until may and even then are not yet taking appointments just a wait list for when schedule opens up!
> 
> @ cletus - hooray for crosshairs! @ angel - no advice, but fingers crossed for o to arrive already!

WOW- that is a long wait list!! Glad that DH can get in- by oh my gosh, may is a long time to wait for a maybe appt. Hopefully you won't need their assistance anyway :)


----------



## MsRipple

@ cletus - here's hoping! I tested today with wondfo and bfn :(. I am assuming I may be 12 dpo with AF due tomorrow. No real signs she coming, though I did have a small amount of pink or brown when I checked my cervix yesterday. Clear when I checked today (plus I probably need to stop checking my cervix).


----------



## krissie328

MsRipple said:


> @ cletus - here's hoping! I tested today with wondfo and bfn :(. I am assuming I may be 12 dpo with AF due tomorrow. No real signs she coming, though I did have a small amount of pink or brown when I checked my cervix yesterday. Clear when I checked today (plus I probably need to stop checking my cervix).

Fx for you hun!!


----------



## cupcake.

FX she stays away hun! 

AFM .. well i've been testing every morning with BFN so I kind of didn't even want to test this morning. I did anyway but went straight to bed. Now that I got up ant looked at the test, this is what I saw:


https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s117/Pink_schmetterlinq/11DPO_zpsdazghjps.jpg
https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s117/Pink_schmetterlinq/11DPOinvert_zpsdifp1orc.jpg

Unfortunately i looked well after the time limit so I'm hesitant. However, these tests, while cheapies are so good I've never gotten an indent or evap line on them. I still have my BFN tests from the last couple days and no matter how long they sit they're still snow white. 

So.. what do you say? I feel like in real life it's not even really a squinter but I hope you can see the line on the pictures.. My OH isn't home right now so I couldn't run to him and show him immediately like I did last time :dohh: :haha: I definitely hope that tomorrow morning's test (or maybe i'll hold and test again in the afternoon) I can make sure it comes up within the time limit but I feel quite hopeful! 

I'm not planning on telling OH immediately. If it's really true that I am pregnant and lines progress and AF doesn't show up around tuesday, then I'll put a Digi in his easter basket so he can find out this way. 


I know I didn't look within the time limit, but I can't help but feel really excited now. I hope it won't end in a chemical again, but for now I think I may actually be pregnant :cloud9::happydance:


----------



## MsRipple

Cupcake- woohoo! To be honest I can't see it in the pics but I have terrible line eye. If you see something in the pics, even outside the time limit that is a good sign!

I have insane insomnia today so not sure how to handle temps. I woke up around 3 am temp was 97.75 - using bbt adjuster it's 98.35. I usually would not rely on adjuster for that big of a time gap but I couldn't fall asleep and when I checked temp closer to my normal time, after 2 to 3 hours of awake resting, which normally does not affect my temp that much, it was 99.3. Plus feeling quite nauseous so not sure if I have some illness or if this is a good sign Ugh insomnia I hate you!


----------



## krissie328

I can definitely see a line cupcake! Fx for you!

Afm, I'm cd 10 and my temps are going up. It seems to early for me to have ovulated. So I guess it's just a wait and see game now.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/5badd1/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## cupcake.

MsRipple, that's okay, it's so tough to catch faint lines on photos! 

Thanks krissie :) 

I took another one with about 4 hour hold. I was soo scared that this morning's test was just a fluke and there wouldn't be anything at all.. but the line came up about the same darkness, definitely in the time limit and for all i can say it's pink. 

I'm in a weird state of denial and crazy excitement haha waited for it so long, i hope so so much that this will be my sticky baby <3 
Can't wait for tomorrow morning so i can take a test again, hopefully it'll be darker!


----------



## todmommy4568

I can definitely see it cupcake!!! FX'ed that this is it for you!!!!


----------



## krissie328

So excited for you cupcake! Keeping everything crossed it gets darker!


----------



## Blackrain90

I can see the lines cupcake!!! Can't wait to see your next test, hope they get darker!!! Lots and lots of sticky dust your way!!


----------



## MsRipple

Fxed cupcake :happydance::happydance:

As for me, af arrived. Feeling quite sad and feeling like something must be a bit wrong.


----------



## Angel5000

That's such a long wait! That's crazy!! AT least you can get DH in and do the SA. It's not much but it will let you rule out DH sperm at least. 

*cupcake* I see the lines!! :happydance: So excited you got a second one on your hold! I Can't wait to see more!! FX it sticks!! 

*Ripple* :hugs: So sorry hon. 

AFM - Still no blinky face. Very irritated because I had my last digi today and I used it, but it gave me an error reading. :angry: I've never had an error reading on a digi before and of course it would be my last digi. Ugh. 

On the other hand my cervix is HS and starting to open I Think (so hard to tell sometimes). I think I started to get some EWcm today, but it's only a little bit so it's hard to tell for sure. I'm hoping that this is a sign O is coming! Still using cheapies, so now it's just waiting time. Haven't had a lot of chances to BD lately but going to try to definitely BD tonight and then EOD from now on. It's just hard to check CM the day after BD, ya know?


----------



## todmommy4568

So sorry ripple :hugs:


----------



## todmommy4568

I've never got an error reading either angel. That would make me so mad! Those are definitely not cheap!


----------



## cupcake.

Angel, that must be so frustrating, those OPKs are expensive and to get an error reading on it.. ugh! 


And Thanks so much all of you :cloud9::kiss:

I took a test with FMU this morning, which was about the same darkness as yesterday's, so I was a bit bummed out by that. 
However, because I'm a POAS addict, now more than ever haha, i did another one with SMU and I think that must've been more concentrated or something, either way this is what I got:

https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s117/Pink_schmetterlinq/12DPO1_zpsvt13wn36.jpg
https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s117/Pink_schmetterlinq/12DPO1invert_zpsefbuqzyl.jpg

https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s117/Pink_schmetterlinq/12DPO2_zps7woknce1.jpg
https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s117/Pink_schmetterlinq/12DPO2invert_zpsbdotp3pq.jpg

It's definitely stronger than yesterday :happydance: I can't believe it, I guess I'm really pregnant! I really want to do something special for OH, hiding a test in his easter basket, but I'm so scared it'll just slip out or he'll catch on since usually about this time when I know I'm out I tend to get a bit cranky. But i'm so happy and I don't know if i'll be able to hide it. A full week will definitely be tough to hide it from him! :dohh::cloud9:


----------



## krissie328

Congratulations cupcake! :happydance:


----------



## todmommy4568

Congrats cupcake, looking good!! 8 days is a long time to wait but I have faith in you!! :haha: That would definitely be a great Easter surprise!


----------



## cupcake.

thanks so much :hugs::hugs::cloud9:

I'm incredibly excited but trying hard not to let it show. I really want to surprise OH, the timing is just too great to not take advantage of! His face would be priceless! :cloud9:

Maybe I'll text him sometime during the day tomorrow that I got my period, just to force myself to stick with not telling him immediately.. 

Also, while I have a good feeling about this, the thought of possibly having another chemical definitely sits in the back of my mind. I can't wait for my AF date to pass so I can feel a bit safer:happydance:


----------



## Angel5000

I finally started getting EWcm yesterday. A little later than normal (at least for the last several months this is late). I still my Wondfos so I'll just go back to old school ICs for this month. I'm hoping to O in the next few days. Dh needs to schedule his SA and we have to be abstinent for 2 days before hand so I am trying not to get him to schedule that for saturday with the hope I'll O soon enough this week that he can still be good to go for that. 

Tod- This is the first time I've had an error reading on the digis. I'm so frustrated that it would be on my last one! 

Cupcake - congrats!!!! So excited!!! :happydance: good luck keeping it a secret for 8 days! Keeping fx it sticks. WhT is your AF due date?


----------



## cupcake.

Angel, fx you'll O soon and that with your DHs sperm analysis the timing will work out! :) 

And thanks :hugs: it's so surreal i keep checking my HPT to make sure there are lines and i'm not imagining. It's torture to wake up and test because i'm so scared there won't be a line anymore. 

But, there still is <3 i was even brave enough now to put them in FF :D 

AF should be due either tomorrow or the day after, last cycle i had a 13 day LP and i'm 13DPO today. 

I have another batch of cheapies that while they also say 10miu fhey must be less sensitive because i never got a line on them with my chemical. But I did today, so I'll count that as a good thing! 

And, if little seed in there sticks, it's due to arrive november 29th <3


----------



## Angel5000

:hugs: your temps are still looking good! I'm keeping everything crossed for you that it sticks! I know just how terrifying the idea of another CP can be. But the lines showing up on the cheapies that din't show lines on your CP sounds like a good sign! Are you going to test with a digi ?


----------



## mrscletus

Yay cupcake- it sounds so promising this time. I am so happy for you!! 

Angel- any progress or anything with O'ing?? 

AFM- just waiting--- 6 dpo.


----------



## cupcake.

Thanks so much cletus, it feels promising as well :) just tested ain, because I'm an addict and need the reassurance and definitely still pregnant haha 

I just feel so bad, i just texted OH and told him i feel like AF is going to start. I hope he's not too crushed , but i really want to give him an easter surprise.. poor guy :(


----------



## Angel5000

Cupcake - aww poor guy. Hopefully you'll be able to give him an awesome surprise. I don't know if I could wait 8 days to tell dh. Lol. I'm so excite able. Lol 

Cletus - looks like I'm finally progressing. Cervix is HSO and def have EWcm. Today's temp isn't very accurate because I've been awake since 2 am off and on every hour or so wheezing and was very warm. So there's a good chance my temp is too high for today. I'll do an IC OPK this afternoon.


----------



## cupcake.

Angel5000 said:


> Cupcake - aww poor guy. Hopefully you'll be able to give him an awesome surprise. I don't know if I could wait 8 days to tell dh. Lol. I'm so excite able. Lol
> 
> Cletus - looks like I'm finally progressing. Cervix is HSO and def have EWcm. Today's temp isn't very accurate because I've been awake since 2 am off and on every hour or so wheezing and was very warm. So there's a good chance my temp is too high for today. I'll do an IC OPK this afternoon.

I seriously feel so bad.. I think I may just screw the surprise and tell him when he gets home later. He wants it so bad as well and now I feel cruel to act like this month was again unsuccessful.. If he wasn't so tuned into my cycle (he knows AF is due tomorrow) I could probably manage just not telling but actually lying is another story. He texted so many sad faces back, and in my inner eye I can just see his disappointed eyes :cry: 
haha seriously if I think about that a minute longer I really may just cry. Nah, I can't do that, I'll tell him when he gets home :blush::haha:


And that sounds promising! Maybe if that temp isn't really reliable you had your O dip today! I'm having my fingers crossed!


----------



## Angel5000

Aww yeah I couldn't do it either knowing how much dh wants it too! You could wait until tomorrow and do a digi and give it to him when he wakes up or something.


----------



## mrscletus

Cupcake- so glad you are going to tell DH, as nice as it would be to surprise them, they are often as invested in this (especially those of us that have been trying for a while) as we are. If the timing is right I would have said go for it... But having to lie might not have been a good plan. Can't wait to hear of his reaction... Maybe you should
Video it?? 

Angel- Fx that this is your day!! Go get some!!

Forgot to add- I am constipated today! Started prenatals (I know I should have a long time ago, but just never remembered to pick them up) and they have caught up to my bms already... Ugh! But other than that, just exhausted and ready for a nap.


----------



## Angel5000

I think I got a +OPK today!! I'm so used to using my digis to confirm my Wondfos though that I'm a little hesitant. Lol. It's pretty close. close enough I think I'm going to call it a + guess we need to DTD today. Dh yesterday was saying how we need to EOD for the week and I'm like "not unless I get a positive" :haha: at least if this is a + then hopefully i get a temp rise soon enough that if we stop BD on Wednesday he can still get my egg and do his SA Saturday. 

Cletus - have you ever used chia seeds? I use them in my yogurt every day (I eye a lot of yogurt lol) and it helps prevent the constipation. I have serious intestinal issues anyway so I've been using chia seeds for years. They are a miracle worker for me
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## todmommy4568

Exciting cupcake! Can't wait to hear about his reaction!

Angel I don't think it's positive quite yet but darn close! Like if it fades out over the next couple days and doesn't go positive I would call it positive..close. Hopefully this is it, looks promising!

Afm just mentally preparing for the "forced" sex again :haha: I am going to try and stick to smep this month so today is a BD'ing day. I am on day 1 of quitting smoking again. I didn't make it through my bartending shifts over the weekend but I'm not giving up! &#128170;&#127995;


----------



## krissie328

Good luck tod! 

I've been dieting for the last three weeks and it's been so so hard! Today was my first really big cheat. But I'm going to get back on it tomorrow and stick to it. If I'm honest this is the longest I've ever been on a diet. :blush: But I'm feeling so much better and I know losing weight will be great for ttc and when I finally get pregnant.


----------



## Angel5000

I just did another test on a 4-hour hold almost no liquid and it's lighter than the last one I Think (still a couple minutes to go). So I don't think this will get any darker tomorrow but I'll keep testing over the next couple days until a temp rise or I can be sure this is the +OPK. 

Tod - I was just thinking about "forced" sex :haha: Going to try to BD every day between now nad the temp rise to get every chance possible for the egg this cycle and was just thinking about how burnt out I'll be! 

So excited you're back to TTC with us again! :happydance: Good luck on the smoking end, I'm sure you'll be able to cut it eventually!


----------



## cupcake.

Angel, sounds like this might be your surge, fingers crossed you'll catch that egg! 

Todmommy, good luck with quitting smoking! I stopped when we started ttc in august but i've had a couple occasions since where i picked one up. It can be tough but you're doing great! 

Well i ended up just blurting it out to OH last night haha he is really happy but he did say it's probably going to take a bit to really sink in and feel real. Which i totally get, it hasn't sunk in for me either! 

14DPO today, last cycle my LP was 13 days, so AF should be due today. Tested again this morning and i'm quite confident she won't show up, but there's definitely that slight fear in the back of my head.


----------



## todmommy4568

Krissie diets can be challenging but kuddos to you for making it this long and sticking with it!!

Angel I'm feeling the love :haha: I'm glad to be back too! I forgot all about the forced BD'ing, it's so hard lol when we aren't in the "mood" we just make jokes and can't stop laughing which makes it almost impossible but we got er done haha.

Cupcake I wanna see these tests!!!!!! I feel like you are withholding my crack right now by not showing me! :haha:

Everyone thinks I have lost my sh*t because I keep buying baby stuff (just thought I would throw that out there :haha: ) So far I have bought a bouncer, swing, boppy, pump, and some cloth diapers. I am getting everything gender neutral as we wanna have the next two close together and have just been keeping an eye out for super cheap secondhand stuff on a Facebook baby sale site I am part of. It has been fun and really lit a fire to be on top of my game. I feel like it is encouraging to my quit efforts too to see all the baby stuff in the garage every morning. 36 hours going strong not even hardly any cravings I am feeling really good about it!


----------



## mrscletus

Yay tods!!! I so hope great things for you- quitting cigarettes is SO hard, but we are all here to support you. 

And great going with the diet Krissie!!


----------



## cupcake.

todmommy4568 said:


> Krissie diets can be challenging but kuddos to you for making it this long and sticking with it!!
> 
> Angel I'm feeling the love :haha: I'm glad to be back too! I forgot all about the forced BD'ing, it's so hard lol when we aren't in the "mood" we just make jokes and can't stop laughing which makes it almost impossible but we got er done haha.
> 
> Cupcake I wanna see these tests!!!!!! I feel like you are withholding my crack right now by not showing me! :haha:
> 
> Everyone thinks I have lost my sh*t because I keep buying baby stuff (just thought I would throw that out there :haha: ) So far I have bought a bouncer, swing, boppy, pump, and some cloth diapers. I am getting everything gender neutral as we wanna have the next two close together and have just been keeping an eye out for super cheap secondhand stuff on a Facebook baby sale site I am part of. It has been fun and really lit a fire to be on top of my game. I feel like it is encouraging to my quit efforts too to see all the baby stuff in the garage every morning. 36 hours going strong not even hardly any cravings I am feeling really good about it!

Haha, I'm sorry todmommy. To be honest i'm not sure there is huge progressions, but they're definitely clear as day. 
I'll photograph tomorrow's test :) 

Everytime I went to use the bathroom I was scared of seeing blood, but none there :) So I am 4 weeks pregnant :cloud9: I may be brave enough to create a ticker tonight :blush:

Also, Symptoms thus far:
Somewhat sore and larger boobs.
"nibbling" feeling in lower abdomen every now and then (not enough to be a cramp but something)
Constipation.

BUT, if I weren't TTC those wouldn't have made me test. I don't really feel any different to what I usually feel in late LP, apart from that nibbling feeling in my uterus.


----------



## krissie328

So excited that you told dh cupcake! I remember when I was pregnant with ds my symptoms picked about around 5-6 weeks. 

This last chemical pregnancy though I had symptoms at 4.5 weeks. Maybe it was placebo effect, but I was starving and had sore bbs already.

So ff gave me ch at cd 8. I did have some ewcm but I don't trust them. I have had a cold and find it more likely it be an increase from that. Now I'm on decongestants so I can't track cm and I'm not wasting opks until we are actually trying. 

My phone ticker said 59 days until our next clomid cycle. I think we will ntnp starting end of next month. :happydance:


----------



## Angel5000

This mornings OPK was pretty dark (about same as yesterday) But this afternoon it was much lighter (though still a dark enough line to clearly see). So I think yesterday was my surge. Going to def BD tonight. FX. 


Krissie I had FF give me really early CHs before. If your temps go back down after the cold is over FF will take them away again more than likely.


----------



## krissie328

Thanks Angel. I'm hoping it wasn't so early. But with my low carb diet it's no telling what could happen, and my last cycle was annovulatory.


----------



## cupcake.

Angel, i'm having my fingers crossed, go catch that egg :) 

Krissie, my first ovulatory cycle since october (early february) i ovulated crazy early, CD8 or 9, so it could be.

This morning's tests made me confident enough to change my signature <3 don't worry todmommy, i'll post pics of them tonight :) it seems it's finally starting to sink in for me, and i think when I take a digital tomorrow it'll start to get real for OH as well. Men just don't seem to trust lines that much :rofl:


----------



## Angel5000

My temp today was a huge spike but I discarded it bc I woke up at 4am from a nightmare and only just fell back asleep around 4:30 and then the alarm went off at 5 (and I temped then) so I don't think it's accurate. I'll wait to see what tomorrow's temp says but I do think I O'd yesterday or the day before. I am tentatively saying I'm in the TWW, but will know for sure in a day or two. 

AF is due to arrive around April 1-2. Going to try to avoid testing at all until she's late (so April 2nd-3rd) but we all know how well that works. :haha: 

Can't wait to see the line porn *cupcake*! :rofl:


----------



## todmommy4568

Glad you added that cupcake! I was so excited to see that test and just felt a wave of disappointment when there was no picture...until I read the post :haha:

Angel your timing looks really good! I can TRY to not encourage early testing but no guarantees :blush:


----------



## mrscletus

Angel- timing really does look good. 

Cupcake I cannot wait to see your test!! 

Tod, I don't remember, what day about do you usually O? Im getting excited for all of us this month!! 

I am currently 8dpo- NO TESTS in the house for a reason. I vowed that I would not test early and give myself doubts. Even tho I am not overly confident this cycle its hard to ignore the wave of symptoms in the last few days. They could all be in my head, creamy cm, temp is staying high, no dip at all (and I feel warm all the time, even with the cold temps out side and in our house), I have been peeing (could be from water intake), and last night I was so gassy/burping non stop and had the slightest twinge of heart burn. Like I said hard to ignore... but I don't want to get my hopes up. 

AF is due the 29th, so I am really holding off here- almost still a week before I test. And that's only if she doesn't show.


----------



## todmommy4568

Cletus your temps look great! I usually O on CD20 so 10 more days to go!


----------



## cupcake.

As promised, here are my tests from this morning 15DPO :cloud9: 

https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s117/Pink_schmetterlinq/15DPO_zpsnh2dbmwg.jpg

For comparison, 13DPO (but taken in the afternoon)

https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s117/Pink_schmetterlinq/13DPOPM_zps3iaidgu3.jpg

I feel like with these lines I should be good using my first Digi tomorrow :happydance:


Cletus, I'm having my fingers crossed for you! :dust:


----------



## todmommy4568

Oh yay!!!!! That was so worth the wait those lines are beautiful!!!!!!!! :rofl: Sometimes I feel so weird calling a urine induced chemical reaction beautiful!


----------



## krissie328

Those lines are great cupcake!


----------



## mrscletus

Pretty sure I have no will power and will be testing in the morning....


----------



## Angel5000

Cupcake - I love your lines!! 

Cletus - I should tell you to hold off, but I'm an instigator. :haha: But if you can hold off until 10 or 11DPO that's always a better chance. 



todmommy4568 said:


> Oh yay!!!!! That was so worth the wait those lines are beautiful!!!!!!!! :rofl: Sometimes I feel so weird calling a urine induced chemical reaction beautiful!

I do the same thing!! :rofl: They ARE beautiful!!


----------



## mrscletus

Angel... I have 2 tests.. Lol


----------



## Blackrain90

Cupcake woohoo!!!! So excited for you.


----------



## Angel5000

Cletus - lol!!


----------



## cupcake.

Todmommy, yeah same here :haha: But what these two lines stand for is so beautiful that it makes the lines themselves beautiful as well! :happydance:

Cletus, definitely can't blame you I didn't have any willpower at all! 

thanks blackrain :hugs: I'm so excited as well and have a good feeling about this time :cloud9:

And I have new line porn haha
https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s117/Pink_schmetterlinq/16DPO_zpsx676pju5.jpg

Look at this Digi :cloud9: 
And the green cheapie is from a batch that never showed a line with my chemical and when I took one of them just a couple days ago still showed the squintiest squinter when the other tests already showed clear lines.. and it's supposed to be 10mlu, so I was just curious if those tests would now give me a real line.:happydance: 

It's so silly that I keep testing, but I just have all these tests at home and it's so fun..

Also with my blue cheapies, I can now see the second line forming as the dye still moves across it :cloud9:


----------



## mrscletus

Your tests are gorgeous!! 

I didn't realize all I had was stupid rite aid blue dye tests. So it was bfn this morning.. However I did an OPK just to see and it was nearly positive.

Temp is staying up there! I'm hopeful, but not confident


----------



## cupcake.

I'm having my fingers crossed and 9dpo is still early! I didn't get my first faint BFP until 11dpo so don't count yourself out just yet!


----------



## todmommy4568

Cletus 9dpo is still early....I haven't gotten any discernible tests until 11dpo. Not that I don't condone early testing anyways :haha: but there is still time and your temp looks awesome!

Lookin good cupcake!

My FIANCÉ (we got engaged over our break from trying :dance: ) swore he wouldn't complain about sex once we started TTC again during a bout of complaining about not having enough while on break. Welp that didn't happen. Last night he wanted to go to sleep and I told him no that I needed him and his response was really that sounds like a lot of work. I almost couldn't believe it! I was like really? I need you for five minutes so I can grow a human being over a course of 9 months and your part seems like a lot of work?! :haha: Needless to say be sucked it up and got the job done lol I am going for a perfect SMEP cycle before he goes back to working out of town again


----------



## MsRipple

Congratulations Tod!!!! How exciting!!! Are you guys gonna do a big party?


And excellent lines cupcake!


----------



## todmommy4568

Thanks ripple! Nope, our plans are so minimal haha we have both been married before in churches so our plan is to go to the courthouse on a Friday afternoon, July 15th, and get married and then go out to supper and get a party bus for our closest friends and family haha. I'm hoping that I will be pregnant and won't be drinking on the party bus but still fun festivities for the important people in our lives!


----------



## Angel5000

Cletus - you're still early! Lots of time! :) 

Cupcake - gorgeous! What brands are your blue and green ICs? 

Tod - congrats!! Have you set a date or anything? Hurray! And the whole "too much work"... Ugh. Men! Just remind him of this next time he's complaining. At this rate you'll both be glad of the TWW and a "break" ;) :haha:


----------



## todmommy4568

Angel we are going with July 15th. I think we will both be ready for the tww for sure lol

Cupcake- how many more tests are there? Just wondering how much more pee porn I have coming before I have to start bugging others to test so I can get my fix :haha:


----------



## cupcake.

Omg tomommy, congrats! That 's awesome news :) 
Aaand, well a couple. I still have maybe like 10 cheapies, one clearblue digital and one regular drugstore test :rofl:

Angel, the green ones are One Step and the blue ones are called Core. Seriously the one step tests are crap! I mean, that bit of a line when I can get a digi to be positive? Come on.. haha


----------



## krissie328

Congrats tod!


----------



## mrscletus

I have decided to wait until next week to test again... We will see how it goes!


----------



## Angel5000

Tod - July is a great month!! My birthday is the 25th of July, so I might be a little biased. ;) 

Cupcake - Oh yeah those one steps are not doing their job! :haha: But I'm liking how nice the Core ones popped up. I've never heard of either of those, are those UK brands? 

Cletus - Your temps are looking good, hopefully you do get a BFP next week.


----------



## todmommy4568

Your temps are lookin nice too Angel! You and Cletus! I'm excited lol


----------



## cupcake.

Angel, I'm actually not sure. I did get them from german websites but they could very well also be available in the UK.

Cletus i'm having my fingers crossed that you'll get your BFP :dust:


I hope I'm not boring you with all the lines :blush: I just can't stop peeing on sticks! 
And I feel like both lines are a good bit stronger than yesterday's, especially the Green One Step tests!

https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s117/Pink_schmetterlinq/17DPO_zpslbyl35do.jpg


----------



## todmommy4568

Not boring at all cupcake, it's exciting to see things progressing for you!


----------



## Angel5000

I have ch today :) officially in TWW. AF predicted to arrive between April 2-4. The 2nd is most likely as my LP is usually 11 days, but FF predicts the 4th because of that one month where I had a 14 day LP for no apparent reason. Now to wait. :coffee: 

My face is breaking out like I'm in high school. I really hope this doesn't become a normal post-O thing as a result of my hormones stabilizing post bcp. :/ incredibly annoying. 

Cupcake - far from boring!! So exciting to see your progression! That green one is much darker I think. :happydance: so exciting!!


----------



## mrscletus

Oh my goodness Angel... I am having the same problem! I feel like I am 18 again with my breakouts. Yay for CH! 

Cupcake- that green one is definitely darker! Progression is awesome.. Now sprinkle us all! 

Afm- no more symptoms really. My LP fluctuates so much I'm not sure when to expect AF, FF says the 29th.. I think I'm going to hit up the dollar tree for some cheapies. I want to wait, but I also want to test so badly!


----------



## krissie328

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/5badd1/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart

Ff has been really confused with my temps. I've had ch on cd 8, 9, and now 12. I have had a cold and I haven't been doing opks ane ive been using a decongestant so its really hard to know for sure.


----------



## cupcake.

Krissie that is definitely a bit weird, though I feel like with temps and your CM the CH you have right now seem to be fitting. But you're right, with your cold and medicine it's hard to know for sure..

Cletus, definitely! :dust: to all of you, I want to be bump buddies! :dust:


And I guess until I run out of tests or someone asks me to stop (or you know.. baby gets here, whatever happens first :rofl: ) here's todays line porn

My line progression :cloud9: 
https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s117/Pink_schmetterlinq/18DPO_zpsxmwxbiz4.jpg

On another note, I just realized today that my OB is on holiday next week, I was going to call next week to schedule my first appointment. He'll be back April 4th, be then i'll be almost 6 weeks. I feel like i'm too late although logically I know there are so many women who only just find out around that time and anyway not like he's going to say "oh no we're sorry but you're too late now, can't give you an appointment" :rofl: 

I just worry he'll be booked and I can't get an appointment until super late. I want to see my little babycake :cloud9:


----------



## Blackrain90

Is his whole office closed while he is gone?


----------



## mrscletus

Checked my cervix today.. Having a hard time determining position, but it's feeling pretty firm :/ that's not a great sign.. Also tested and still negative. Not feeling out yet.. But feeling less hopeful


----------



## cupcake.

Blackrain90 said:


> Is his whole office closed while he is gone?

Yes unfortunately, it's a pretty small practice and it's just him and i think three nurses. 
Wish i looked into his office hours a couple days sooner so that i could have called already. 
I'm off work april 11-15, so maybe he'll be able to book me in sometime during that week at about 7+something weeks. And if not than i guess i just have to wait a bit longer. 

Cletus, :dust: 
Still having my fingers crossed tightly!


----------



## krissie328

Fx for you mrscletus.

Cupcake- they don't even see us here until 8-10 weeks. It sucks waiting so long.

Afm, I'm thinking I did ovulate on my own. I've had no cold meds for 2 days and no fever. I will know for sure in a week. But what a great sign if I did.


----------



## Angel5000

So today is the 4th day in a row that my temps are exactly the same. And pre-O I had two sets that were similar, where the temps were flat lined for several days. I double checked with a second thermometer today just ot make sure and it said the same thing. And I checked my temp this morning around 10am again just to see and it read a different temp (98.9 at 10am), and confirmed that with our "normal" thermometer. So I don't think it's the thermometer. 

I double checked old charts and two cycles ago I had the same thing post-O, plus the cycle before that. So I'm beginning to think flat temps are normal for me. Seems odd, but whatever. :crazy: 

Krissie - those are some weird changes, but I am agreeing that FF's CHs right now seem to be pretty "right" based on the way your CM and chart is looking. FX that your temps stabilize (stupid cold, I hate being sick, it messes up everything). :hugs:

cupcake - LOVE THE LINES! <3 Hopefully once they return you'll be able to get scheduled quickly!


----------



## Blackrain90

Angel, as someone with OCD your chart is very satisfying hahaha.

Cupcake I didn't know how early I needed to go in, so my first appt wasnt until 9 weeks (and then they got me in for a dating ultrasound shortly after). The earlier the better but even if you don't get in until 7-8 weeks I don't think there will be an issue.


----------



## cupcake.

Haha angel i agree with black, your chart is quite nice to look at! 

Black, yeah it would be really convenient if they could squeeze me in when i'm off work and i'd be 7 weeks then, i doubt they'll be able to though with such short notice only calling the week before. 

Krissie, yay for ovulating on your own! :happydance:


----------



## Blackrain90

Oh my sweet Jesus. My 2.5 year old appears to be going through a sleep regression. He won't sleep by himself, and if we try to make him he screams bloody murder and bangs at his door. I swear my neighbours probably think we have him locked in a closet (given the banging and "let me out!" shrieked repeatedly).

If we finally do get him to sleep in his bed, it's only about 3 hours and he wakes up and starts again. At that point I can't really let him have his tantrum (duplex so don't want to wake the neighbours) so he ends up in our bed the rest of the night, meaning a shitty sleep for us. (I actually spent the other night in his bed- toddler bed at 7 months pregnant, never again!)
We are going on a trip next Friday where he will be co-sleeping with us for 2 weeks, so as much as I want to get this fixed now, it almost seems pointless.

Sorry just needed to vent. I'm so exhausted from waking up every 20 mins to a knee in the back, and not being able to roll over for fear of waking him up so I end up with leg cramps all night.


----------



## Lawes1987

Hey ladies! Sorry about being MIA, I've been suffering loads with my 1st trimester.

I'm 10+2 today, getting all the good symptoms like dizziness, vivid dreams, bloody nose, lots of CM, no appetite. The list is endless.

I had a private reassurance scan at 8 weeks measuring 7+1 with a heartbeat of 143. I think she may have meassured a little wrong though as it was an abdominal and I did move a lot as I REALLY needed a wee!

I hope you are all doing well, how knew I would join October sticky beans and have an October due date!


----------



## Angel5000

Black - that sounds horrible! I hope you are able to get him back to his own bed soon, but doesn't sound like it'll be any time less than several weeks. :hugs: 

Lawes :hugs: Good tos ee you! Sounds like this has been a rough trimester for you. Glad to see that things are progressing well! Keep us up to date! :)


----------



## cupcake.

Good morning ladies, hope everyone's had and is having a great easter :flower:

Black, i'm sorry your LO and thus, you, are having a hard time sleeping lately :hugs: I hope he'll settle back into routine sooner rather than later 

And Lawes, good to hear everything's going good :) 

Angel, another day of flat temps.. that's so odd but interesting at the same time!

AFM, although OH obviously knows already, I still put the Digi in his easter basket :cloud9: 
And also, today's test. I think it won't be long at all until the test line takes over the control :happydance:

https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s117/Pink_schmetterlinq/19DPO2_zpsbr9jkald.jpg

https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s117/Pink_schmetterlinq/20DPO2_zpsvcamcpal.jpg


----------



## todmommy4568

Krissie that is great if you ovulated on your own!! What a good sign!

Angel that chart would drive me crazy haha I would feel like I was going crazy! :haha:

Black sleek regressions suck! Hoping you can get him back on track soon! I can't believe you are 7 months already! Where has the time gone?!

Cupcake your basket looks great!

I took an OPK this morning because I was going to start doing 2 a day now that we are at CD15 and 5 days away from O. Anyways got a positive and had already dumped the pee so I couldn't take my digi. I want to blame it on FMU but I know that is just silly haha I was taking them with FMU before and never got a false positive. Plus I went to the bathroom at midnight so it was only a 5 hour hold anyways. I guess I will have to wait and see what my temps say the next couple days but for now I guess BD'ing daily :wacko: 5 days I just really early I don't know what to think
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mrscletus

Krissie- fingers crossed that you won't even need the clo is next cycle- O'ing on your own is awesome!!

Angel- I agree that chart would drive me bonkers, don't know that I have ever had consistent consecutive temps.. Hoping that's a great sign for you!! 

Lawes- so happy you are doing well and it's great to hear from you! 

Cupcake- loving the Easter basket!!! And those lines! 

Black- hope DS comes around.. Changes in sleep
Patterns can really mess with your whole daily schedule!! 

And Tods-- 5 days early for o that's crazy- it's happened to me before.. Go catch that egg! Hope DH is ready!! Lol

AFM- having a hard time staying positive. I know many couples have been trying for much longer than DH and I, but still it gets depressing when you put so much time and energy into each month only to be let down. Tested this at 13 dpo- negative (stark white) ugh..


----------



## todmommy4568

Cletus I'm sorry :hugs: it could still turn positive for the month though, when is the witch set to arrive?


----------



## mrscletus

Tomorrow...


----------



## todmommy4568

Well until AF shows up I will have my fingers crossed!


----------



## krissie328

Sorry mrscletus- I hope you get your positive very very soon! :hugs:

Black- sorry ds is having such a rough time. Hopefully when you guys get back he will sort himself back into his own bed. 

Tod- that is great you are trying to o early!! Fx you get that eggy..

Angel- Fx its a good sign for you. 

Lawes- great to hear from you hun. I am sorry first tri has been so rough. Fx your second tri is much kinder to you. 

Afm, I think we are going to start ntnp in May and not use clomid. If I am still not pregnant by late summer/early fall then we will likely go back to clomid. I kinda fell off my diet wagon over spring break so I am officially restarting today. Which is a significant day for me as I am turning 30!! It seemed like a great way to start this new chapter.


----------



## MsRipple

Sorry Cletus. I completely understand how you feel. Fingers crossed for you!

Tod- yay for soon to be o! 

Lawes and cupcake - glad everything is going well!

Not much going on here. Hoping for an not too late o date this cycle. No signs so far


----------



## todmommy4568

Yay for birthdays and a fresh start krissie!

Do you guys think it would be a waste of a digi to do one this afternoon like around 4?


----------



## cupcake.

Cletus, i'm still having my fingers crossed! 

Krissie, Happy Birthday! :) 

Todmommy, that definitely looks positive! Yay for impending O! And I don't think it would be a waste of a digi


----------



## krissie328

tod- I would probably do a digi. I have done them in the pm when I thought I had a positive and always confirmed it was positive.


----------



## todmommy4568

All signs point to go time! Weirdest thing happened though. I had digi's left from before our break and used that and it gave me an open circle...while I was looking at a positive IC :wacko: I had already bought a new pack because I only had a couple left in the old box so I opened the new one and used that and got a solid smiley, I didn't think they could get old :haha:

I am trying to pick from options because I hate not knowing what caused early O (if the surge results in O) and I have come up with either the 25 pounds lost or quitting smoking as cigarettes are said to mess with a persons hormone levels (8 days strong!)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mrscletus

Way to go Tods with the not smoking!! You got this! I would say maybe all of those things combined could have helped an earlier O.. But that's just my opinion :)


----------



## mrscletus

I'm expecting AF any moment.. I keep running to the bathroom thinking she is here, but nothing! Ugh this is so frustrating! Fingers still crossed for late implant leading to the negative tests....


----------



## Angel5000

Temp went up a little today. at least I know my temps are still fluctuating a little. :haha: 


Tods - it could definitely be either but I know that losing weight can def affect O. Since i lost weight I've been having a lot more regular cycles!! Good job on the quitting smoking!! Keep it up!! 

Cletus - any sign that she's coming, or just a feeling?


----------



## cupcake.

Cletus, have you tested since 11dpo? I'm still rooting that the witch won't visit you! 

Angel, would have been so weird if you kept on having the same temp every morning haha 

Todmommy, it can definitely be either! Yay for earlier O, fx you catch that egg! :)


----------



## krissie328

Great job with the not smoking tod!


----------



## mrscletus

Thanks ladies.. Temp dropped more this morning and I'm pretty crampy. I didnt test again... Guessing she'll be showing up anytime now.


----------



## todmommy4568

Angel I'm glad your temp moved lol 

So sorry Cletus :hugs:

Thanks for the encouragement ladies! I think I was pretty restless last night but my temp just would still be pretty huge from just being restless so I think that was it. I had really bad O pains yesterday too so I'm thinking this is 1dpo!


----------



## krissie328

Definitely looks like 1 dpo tod. :happydance:

Afm, my temps have been below myou coverline for two days. So now I'm worried I didn't o. Guess I will just have to wait and see what af does.


----------



## Angel5000

Yeah I'm glad my temps moved. Was getting weird. :haha: trying so hard not to test. The need is real! I want to hold out until 10DPO. Not sure I'll make it but I'm going to try. 

Though.... I was at dollar tree this weekend and they had a new batch of pregnancy tests in and I bought them out :blush: dh thought I was crazy but as we were checking out the lady said "you're smart to buy these! Whenever we get them in they go like crazy!" I told dh "told you I'm not crazy!" :rofl: so now I have something like 30 tests in my drawer between Wondfo and dollar tree! :wacko:


Tod- hoping it stays up & you're really in the TWW! :) 

Krissie - what dpo would you be if you did O? Could be AF is on her way of your CL is just a little higher than it should be? I've had FF adjust my CL before Bc my post O temps dropped pretty low and my preO temps were just higher than normal


----------



## krissie328

I am 8 dpo with af due on Sunday. But actually my coverline is really high compared to normal. .35 f higher. And if I adjust that then both my other temps are above. I was sick leading up to my jump which I think gave me higher than normal temps. Plus I don't think yesterday's and today's temps are very accurate. I've been up and down with ds because he is sick and miserable. Hopefully tomorrow's goes back up.


----------



## todmommy4568

Not crazy at all Angel!! The struggle is real we need those tests!!

Hopefully the temp goes back up krissie! I can't remember :blush: are you going to NTNP if you are O'ing on your own?


----------



## krissie328

If I o in April we plan to ntnp until August-September. But we won't start until my May cycle as I am trying to avoid a due date to close to Christmas.


----------



## todmommy4568

Yay! I realized a couple days ago that if this was the month the due date would basically be right at Christmas. Great Christmas gift for me but I can't imagine having a birthday so close to Christmas


----------



## cupcake.

Sorry Cletus that your temp dropped further :hugs:

Tod, yaay for the TWW! Having my fingers crossed! :dust:

krissie, hope you did O, but if your Coverline is higher than usually, then it's definitely an explanation. 


AFM, 5 weeks today :cloud9: 

My tests are coming to an end! I now have 3 more blue handled cheapies left that I'll do one each morning. Then I have a lot of the green handle ones, but I'm done testing every day. As weird as it sounds, I think I now believe that i'm pregnant (also I'm scared I'll drive myself overly crazy if I keep on testing :blush: ) 

https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s117/Pink_schmetterlinq/21DPO_zpsbzc4jkz5.jpg
This top test was done at around 2:39 at night, because I had to go so badly. The one below was only a bit later at 5am, so none of them can really be considered FMU. But the top one, the test line is definitely seeming to get more dye than the control line :cloud9:

Also, I think the nausea is slowly starting, but it's only a little for now.


----------



## krissie328

Congrats on 5 weeks cupcake!!

So I am 8 dpo and spotting. Which makes me thinking FF original ch on CD 9 might have actually been right but my cold messed with my temps. Because I have a very faithful 12 day lp. I have never had it be different. Plus I am breaking out like I do right before my period. :growlmad:


----------



## krissie328

So its af.. My flow has turned bright red. So either I am having a messed up short lp or o was quite a bit earlier. Which I just can't flush out since I wasn't using opks or really paying attention. But I do know I typically dry up the day after o and I had three days of pretty wet/ewcm. Bleh... I will track better next cycle and hopefully my lp isn't getting short.


----------



## todmommy4568

Bummer krissie! AF is such a pain in the *ss!

Cupcake you have an appleseed!!!! So exciting!!


----------



## mrscletus

Krissie.. How crazy that AF is here already. I'm getting annoyed that she hasn't shown herself to me yet... Still have creamy cm, so much so that I have to keep running to the bathroom thinking the witch is here! So while I wait for her.. I need to try something new this cycle-- Amy ideas? I just want to add something I don't know.. I feel like I'm proving that theory of 'doing the same thing over and over expecting a different result is the definition of insanity'!! So any suggestions would be great. Something DH could try, a different position, anything!!!


----------



## todmommy4568

Smep??


----------



## MsRipple

Krissie I would go with earlier O date. ****HUGS*****

Cupcake those tests look strong!


----------



## Blackrain90

Sorry Krissie :(
Cletus hopefully AF makes up her mind one way or another.
Todmommy, can I just say your timing looks great!! Both times I conceived were BD the day before and day of O.
Cupcake I'm loving your lines!
Angel the dollar store cheapies are such a good idea!


----------



## todmommy4568

Thanks Black! I must say I am having fun looking at my chart with that BD'ing schedule :haha: I was so determined to stick with SMEP perfectly this month and it worked out even better than I could have hoped with O coming early.


----------



## todmommy4568

Did you guys notice that our thread got moved into TTC Groups and Discussions? I just realized because I had posted and then hit the TWW and TTC boards and didn't see it so I went looking. I always get to it from my subscriptions so never noticed. But we are officially a group now, I somehow find comfort in that :haha: :cloud9:


----------



## cupcake.

It's only 7:45 here and my morning has already been so scary :( 

This morning when i went to the bathroom, i had some brown spotting when wiping :( it was only when wiping and now there's maybe like a tiny tinge of brown if anything.

I know spotting in early pregnancy can be completely normal as everything down there is growing, stretching and blood flow is increased so a lot of the time it's really nothing to worry about. 

But I do worry :( i really really hope my little babycake is going to stay and keep being baked :( 
So.. fingers crossed this morning's spotting is done and won't increase and won't come come back :/


----------



## todmommy4568

Prayers cupcake! :hugs:


----------



## mrscletus

Hoping everything is ok cupcake... Prayers to you and your little bean!


----------



## Blackrain90

Fingers crossed cupcake!! Both pregnancies I had a bit of brown spotting between weeks 5-8, hopefully it's just the old implantation blood.


----------



## cupcake.

Thanks so much :hugs: 

The spotting has been gone for a couple of hours now. I'm not having any cramps either, so that is good. 

I just hope that was it, just a bit of old blood maybe from implantation or something making its way down. It's so worrying though seeing blood :( 

Please babycake, stay put and don't scare me like that again!


----------



## krissie328

Hopefully it is nothing cupcake!! Like you said it is very common. :hug:


----------



## MsRipple

Sounds like you don't have anything to worry about Cupcake (though of course, I understand why you are worried!)

I got a surprise somewhat early smiley on my advanced OPK (no blinking this cycle). Hoping I can get home and make some magic happen tonight !


----------



## mrscletus

Good luck catching that egg ripple!


----------



## cupcake.

Thanks ripple :hugs: and good luck catching the egg :)


----------



## krissie328

Good luck MsRipple!


----------



## mrscletus

It's officially day 1... Going to switch up our diet some, cut out caffeine for the DH.. Any other tips for some increased sperm mobility or count?


----------



## cupcake.

Cletus, sorry to hear that :hugs:

I'm not 100% sure but from what i've read caffeine is actually good for male fertility as long as it's not too much. 

Have you tried preseed? Maybe that'll help get them up and them staying alive longer? I've heard a lot of women swear on using soft cups to keep the swimmers up there.. maybe worth a try? 

Afm, the spotting is still gone so i'm being hopeful that maybe it was just a one off thing.


----------



## krissie328

My husband has low motility.. The times I have got pregnant he has been drinking tons of caffeine. Like a couple cups of coffee and 2-3 monsters a day!! I swear that and clomid are our magic "pills." I know the monsters also have a ton of things that are good like l-carnitine and inositol. 

I would also second the preseed if you haven't used it before. It is great!! DH and I used it on the cycle I got pregnant with DS.


----------



## todmommy4568

Yay good luck ripple!!!!

So sorry Cletus :hugs:

I'm worried with my temp this morning I feel like my temps should just keep climbing and that's not what happened today and that temp was taken a half hour late so probably was even a little lower. I had horrible O pains on the evening of my positive OPK though so you would think I did O right? :shrug:


----------



## cupcake.

I've had cycles where after the initial temp jump my temps either leveled and then rose again or even sunk a bit an then got higher again around 4dpo.
This lucky cycle was actually like that :) as long as the temps as a whole are higher than before i think it's save to say you did ovulate


----------



## mrscletus

I will definitely pick up some preseed.. I can get it at the drug store right..

Tod I wouldn't worry too much about one temp.. See what tomorrow brings. :)


----------



## krissie328

I got my preseed through Amazon. But I was also able to find it at the drug store. 

Tod- I also agree that your temp is fine. My chemical cycle was flat lined for six days before it jumped up.


----------



## Angel5000

Today when I checked my Cervix and CM I found some pink again. Not enough to really see on tP so I'm not calling it spotting, but it was def there when I checked cervix. This evening i checked again and there was nothing. So I'm not super concerned, but it is odd.

Krissie - So sorry that it's AF, it probably was an earlier O date rather than a sudden change in LP. 


Tod - our thread moved? Really?! I only ever get to it from the subscriptions link. Wow! We're an official group! :happydance: :cloud9: 

cupcake :hugs: praying!!! Keep us updated! 

Ripple - Congrats! Yay! go get the egg! GL! 

Cletus - so sorry :( :hugs: I've heard that Vitamin C and Zinc are very good for helping to improve sperm motility and count. I love preseed too, hopefully that helps


----------



## cupcake.

Angel, implantation maybe? When will you test? 

Afm, the spotting is still gone i'm so glad. I'm back to having a tiny bit of white creamy CM, so i'm hoping it's gone for good. Fx!


----------



## krissie328

Angel- fx it's implantation and not af!

I think it was an earlier o date. I took out one temp because I think it was low due to mouth breathing. And it set my o date earlier and gave me an 11 day lp. Which just makes more sense. I'm still frustrated by the cycle and I'm going to do opks this cycle to see if I can pin point o.


----------



## todmommy4568

Angel - hopefully implant! And yes we did move, it is so exciting to me!! :haha:

Cupcake- so glad it stopped!

Krissie - early O is great!

AFM got my crosshairs today :dance: still in disbelief about an early O so now I am blaming today's temp on the 2 drinks I had with supper :dohh: I need to just stop and believe that I really am 3dpo lol


----------



## Angel5000

Hoping its IB. Tested this am but bfn. It's only 9dpo so still very early. 

Tod - welcome to th TWW officially! :)


----------



## krissie328

Temps look great Tod!! I am sure it is the real deal with positive opk and all. 

Fx you get a bfp soon Angel!! Your temps are still looking really good. 

Afm, baby fever is so bad right now!! I really want to get through this cycle and then we will probably ntnp for one cycle then start ttc the end of May. Only 50 days until my projected ttc date!!


----------



## MsRipple

temps look great tod and angel! I'm hoping that today is o day for me.


----------



## todmommy4568

Yay krissie! Breaks suck!! I'm so glad my neighbors have a 5 month old lol every time the baby fever hit hard I would go play with or watch their little girl for a little while :haha:

Ripple looks good! Hopefully that eggy pops today!


----------



## krissie328

They really do!! This is self induced pain since I don't want a Christmas baby. And as it stands my due date would be December 31st and I will be induced a week early. :wacko:

So I am pretty sure we are ttc next cycle. I am hoping this cycle is longer and gets me into May.


----------



## todmommy4568

Right! As much as I would love to be pregnant I don't think I will be super upset if it doesn't happen this month for that same reason, Christmas baby.


----------



## MsRipple

I know I had been thinking, eh Christmas baby? Maybe I won't twist myself into a knot trying to get our long distance timing right and take a "if it happens it happens" approach this month. But then I realized that my age and clock are tick tick ticking at 35 plus with no luck so far. I have two Christmas babies in my immediate family (one day of and one a couple days after), so maybe a Christmas baby is in our future!


----------



## Angel5000

I wasn't real thrilled at the idea of a Christmas baby either, but I did have to giggle when FF said that if I conceived my due date will be approx Dec13, that's right before my sister's birthday. I was telling her she might get a niece or nephew for a birthday present. 

GL! 

I'm not sure where I am right now. I keep going between being hopefully and being sure I'm out. My CM is drying up, so I was feeling really out. But I've been googling "dry cervical mucus early pregnancy) and a lot of women in different boards have reported being very dry up through the TWW and then some. Others of course report the increased CM. Either way, I'm trying to keep my hopes up. 

Right now I'm incredibly bloated, but I am blaming the milkshake I had for lunch. lol


----------



## krissie328

Fx Angel! I dried up right before I got my bfp. I thought for sure af was on her way.


----------



## Angel5000

krissie328 said:


> Fx Angel! I dried up right before I got my bfp. I thought for sure af was on her way.

Oh! I hope that's the case! :)


----------



## cupcake.

Angel, stay hopeful :hugs: i had no CM after O this cycle as well and still have just a tiny little bit now. 
:dust: 

I wish i had more symptoms by now.. my sore boobs seem to not be as sore anymore and all i have left now is constipation, though i have been able to go today (sorry for TMI) so i'm scared my symptoms are going away.
Also, today is the first day i didn't test in the morning. So i'm feeling pretty un-pregnant right now :/


----------



## todmommy4568

Stay positive cupcake! When the symptoms hit hard you will wish it was like it is now! :haha: I didn't have many symptoms during my pregnancy with DS, early on it was pretty much zero. It was actually the one month I didn't test, I was a week and a half late before I tested because I had no symptoms whatsoever and thought for sure I was out.

I need some personal opinions. DH wants to go play bingo tonight, which sounds like fun, but we play bingo at the bar I work at. So we generally have a few beers during bingo. My boss and a couple others know that we are trying and everyone else suspects it :haha: so anyways if I don't drink I have to listen to everyone and their dog ask me if I am preggo. I would like to have a couple but at the same time I'm not sure if I want to because of the TWW and all and I don't wanna mess with things. I know I was drinking the month I got pregnant with DS I guess I am just more paranoid this time. Help! I don't know what to do!


----------



## Angel5000

Tested this morning. Bfn. But my previous 2 were evening of 10dpo so I wasn't surprised. I'll prob test again tonight or def tomorrow. 

Cupcake - I second what tod said. :haha: you'll probably be wishing for this in a month or two. ;)

Tod - my friend, whose sister is an RE, said that according to her sister it's perfectly safe to drink during TWW and that up until 6-8 weeks the baby won't be affected (something about not fully tapped into your blood supply so it's safe up until that point). Lots of women who aren't trying don't even know they're pregnant until they are 1-2 weeks late and their babies are perfectly healthy.


----------



## krissie328

Tod- I've heard similar things that it's safe to drink for a couple weeks. I personally wouldn't once my period was due though. :thumbup:


----------



## todmommy4568

Thanks ladies!


----------



## mrscletus

Good morning ladies--- 

Angel and Tod your temps are looking great. 

And Tod, I have had a few drinks during the TWW, my sil who is a doc said organ development doesn't start until 21 dpo- so you are safe to indulge a little. 
Relaxing in the TWW is sometimes better and if a few drinks can help that, why not. (and it totally helps avoid all the nosey people)

Cupcake- I am sure you will love the no symptoms that you are having now when your symptoms are in full swing... but I get it too. I want to know that something is going on, want to feel everything that I can. With my first I had very little symptoms the entire pregnancy (sorry I know that doesn't help) but it was a big shock when I was preggers with #2 and had a full range of crazy symptoms. 

Ripple- I know exactly what you mean, I am torn between trying and not trying to avoid "a holiday time baby" but then realize that I will take what I can get!! If it is meant to be it will be. I was honestly more worried about getting pregnant this cycle because baby would have been due during hunting season LOL

I am just over here trying to get through another AF- she seems to be on the way out the door. Yippee!! Going to get some preseed for this month and give that a try. I will be hitting 10 months this month- fingers crossed.


----------



## todmommy4568

Cletus hopefully this is your month and the preseed helps!! Hunting season :haha: DH would be so disappointed to be missing a hunting trip lol I get it! 

Angel- I hadn't even looked at your chart....98.5!!!!! Looks great!!

I am going to go ahead and have one or two. I think I read somewhere that one glass of wine a day during the TWW actually helps because your muscles are relaxed and it helps with implant. That will be my new reason for wine :haha:


----------



## cupcake.

I hope you're right and in just a couple of days i might be having all the symptoms! I just tested when i got home from work, it was just like maybe an hour and a half hold but still almost stronger test line than control. So i am still pregnant haha 
It's so weird, at times i am so worried but at other times i feel so good about it and almost certain that i'll have a baby in my arms in late november. 

Also, i ordered books to use as pregnancy announcements to our parents! This year in germany mothers and fathers day are only 3 days apart. So we're going to give our parents books that are called "grandma for beginners" and "grandpa for beginners". It's so cute i cannot wait for their faces when they open and the moment they realize! Aargh, hurry up time!


----------



## krissie328

That is a great announcement idea cupcake! I think most pregnancy symptoms start after 6 weeks.


----------



## Angel5000

Tested again this afternoon, clearly BFN. Checked CM and got some pink and the CM is less creamy and more.... well like I get about a day or two before AF :/ So I'm not sure.

cupcake - that's an adorable announcement idea!!


----------



## MsRipple

@angel that temp increase looks promising! fingers crossed!

I'm thinking I am likely 1 dpo today. Was hoping to get in one more bd session last night but it was not to be.


----------



## Angel5000

I hope so ripple! Will be anxious to see tomorrow's temp. Your temp today looks like yo prob are 1Dpo


----------



## lvksa

Hello ladies
How is everyone?
I've missed you &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## krissie328

lvksa said:


> Hello ladies
> How is everyone?
> I've missed you &#10084;&#65039;

Hello dear! Congratulations. How are you feeling?


----------



## cupcake.

Oh ivksa welcome back and i see from your chart, you're pregnant! Huge congrats :hugs:


----------



## MsRipple

Hi ivska! Welcome back and congrats!


----------



## Angel5000

lvksa said:


> Hello ladies
> How is everyone?
> I've missed you &#10084;&#65039;

I've been wondering about you for such a long time!!! How are you?

OMG..... do I see a BFP on your chart!? ?! Congrats!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## lvksa

@Krissie328 Thank you <3 Im feeling alright. :) How is everything with you. I always get a good smile from your profile pic. 

@cupcake Praying that everything progresses. <3 Congratulations to you! 

@msripple thank you :)

@angel5000 Ive been thinking about all of you girls! I just havent had time to get on here. Thank you for the congrats <3

I went to the doctors at the beginning of this cycle and had blood work and an ultrasound. Everything came back fine. My prolactin was slightly high, but she said to keep trying as is until the 1 year mark.

around what I think was 12dpo I took a test in the evening after a 3 hour hold. I got a very faint linea squinter. The next morning I did a test and the line came up quite a bit darker. It was the darkest line Ive had so far while ttc. I didnt test at 14 dpo, but I did test this morning at 15 dpo and it was a bit darker again. Tomorrow Im going to go to have blood done to check and see. 

Please let me know what is going on here with all of you. I tried to go back and read, but I havent been here in months and months, so it is too much to get through. Hope you understand :).
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 6


----------



## cupcake.

I love that progression! Those lines definitely don't look like another chemical :dust: 

I'm doing good. Haven't been to the doctor's yet but i'll make an appointment next week. I had a day of brown spotting which got me worried sick but since then it's all good. My breasts are already a bit larger and sore. Haven't had any sickness yet though :) 

Having my fingers crossed your bloods come back fine, but those lines look so promising :)


----------



## krissie328

lvksa said:


> @Krissie328 Thank you <3 Im feeling alright. :) How is everything with you. I always get a good smile from your profile pic.

Your likes look great. Fx your blood work comes back good.

Thanks. I just love that picture. Even though it's old I just don't have another I like as much.

Things are going good here. I will be back to ttc sometime next month.


----------



## Angel5000

Today's test was stark white bfn. And I got pink when checking cervix. Pretty sure AF is on her way. If she is I'm hoping she comes soon. Then I can start my testing process before I have to return to work since I'm on spring break this week. 

Ivksa - those are gorgeous lines. Great progression!! So happy to see you may finally have your little miracle!


----------



## Blackrain90

Yay Ivksa congratulations!! Loving your line progression!
I am just trekking through this pregnancy, it is certainly flying by!


----------



## todmommy4568

Hey Ivksa! Congratulations!! I have been wondering where you have been, how exciting!

I think I am going to be completely ridiculous and take a test tomorrow just for the heck of it :haha: I had some super vivid and very weird dreams yesterday and my nipples were hurting but thats about it.


----------



## Angel5000

Temp took a dive today, but I did temp an hour early so that was part of it. 

I'm a little surprised AF hasn't shown. Either my LP is permanently increasing (not a bad thing) or something else is going on..... Did have a bFN today when I tested though. Still getting some pink when checking cervix this morning, but when I checked again this evening (because I was surprised AF hadn't shown yet!) there was none. Fully expecting AF any moment now but no signs she's on her way. 

Last night I had the most vivid dreams that I was getting BFPs. I mean, tons of them. I've never dreamed about bfp's before. . . . 

*tod* :rofl: The desire to test is so there.


----------



## mrscletus

Oh Ivska.. Congrats we have all been wondering about you. So happy that you got your bfp Ang the progression looks great. 

AF is on the way out the door so time to get busy. Going to try SMEP and use pre seed this cycle. And I found a prayer to put under my bed.. I'll try anything!! This will be month 10... 
It does seem like my LP (like Angels) have increased and stayed that way.. So I am happy about that. But come on BFP!!

I forgot to add that today I signed the paper work and got the check from the bank for our brand new camper!!! I'm so excited about that.


----------



## Angel5000

Bfn this morning. Still no AF. 

Good luck Cletus! And a new camper sounds exciting!!


----------



## todmommy4568

Cletus GL with the new additions to the plan! FX'ed they work!! :dust:

Tested this morning stark white surprise surprise :rofl: I had some cramping this morning which I am hoping has something to do with implant because it's still too early for any AF type cramps, we shall see!


----------



## cupcake.

Fingers crossed tod! 
And sorry about the BFN angel :hugs:

I just scheduled my first appointment! It's next tuesday i'll be exactly 7 weeks then! I'll request an ultrasound and hopefully be able to see a healthy little blob in there!


----------



## krissie328

How exciting cupcake!! That will be a great gestation to see a little hb. 

Fx this is your cycle mrscletus!! 

Sorry about the bfn Angel. Your lp is definitely looking good though. 

Oh tod!! POAS addiction is real! :haha:


----------



## mrscletus

Angel- hugs chicka.. I see that damn AF decided to come... (stupid B****) excuse the explicit language ;)

Cupcake- that is so exciting about an appt.... If you can get pics of your bean please do and share...


----------



## krissie328

:hugs: Angel, this cycle you were going to start the testing with the fertility specialist weren't you?


----------



## Angel5000

I spoke too soon this morning. AF is here. Blah. Called the fertility clinic and have my first appointment scheduled for Wednesday 9am. No food/drink after midnight the night before except plain water (how will I survive without my morning coffee?!!?). No sex or exercise for at least 24 hours before (I'm more upset I have to skip my gym day on Tuesday :haha: ). She's going to email me the paperwork for scheduling my dye test since I can't find it ANYWHERE (I think I may have accidentally thrown it away because I can't seem to find it). And apparently I cannot have intercourse at all between now and when the dye test is done at all! :wacko: The dye test is supposed to be somewhere between CD5-10 so this could be a long stretch. Poor DH. We'll make up for it when my fertile period hits. :haha: 




cupcake - that's so exciting!! I can't wait to hear about yoru appointment. I'm living vicariously through you. ;) 



mrscletus said:


> Angel- hugs chicka.. I see that damn AF decided to come... (stupid B****) excuse the explicit language ;)

 :rofl: That's exactly the language I was using this morning. :haha:


----------



## MsRipple

****big hug**** angel. I think the hsg test itself boosts your chances for the next few months. Fingers crossed!


----------



## lvksa

Still haven't gone to have a blood test, but hopefully sometime this week. Hubby has been sick with a cold and I feel bad asking him to take my anywhere. We live in a city that is quite crowded and traffic makes going anywhere take forever.

@cupcake today's test line was nearly, if not as dark as the control line. Glad to hear that you're doing well and looking forward to your updates.

@krissie328 best wishes for you once you start trying again. I'll keep you in my prayers.

@angel5000 thank you <3 <3 sorry about AF. hoping everything with your appointments and testing goes smoothly.

@Blackrain90 I couldn't believe that your ticker said 30 weeks!

@todmommy4568 thank you! I'm happy to be back in touch with you all.

@mrscletus thank you <3 best wishes!


----------



## mrscletus

Since I am an early (ish) ovulator.. we decided to start SMEP already- figured starting on day 6 instead of day 8 at least gives us one more shot at getting healthy spermies in there.


----------



## todmommy4568

Good luck with the testing Angel! I'm so hopeful for you that there will be some answers coming soon! :hugs:

Cletus that sounds like a solid plan

Ivksa hopefully your hubby feels better soon :flower:

Afm having light cramping but not cramps more like dull ache, and my hips hurt :wacko: Also constipated and gassy. The gas definitely made for an uncomfortable four hours in class today! Lots of random shifting in my chair :rofl:


----------



## cupcake.

Ladies, i'm so scared :(
I started bleeding last night, bright red blood. And it's still there though it seems there's not much flow to it anymore. I'm so scared that something bad is happening :cry: 

I'm not in any pain so that is the only small straw of hope i'm grabbing at.. I'll call my OB right when they open, i hope he will take me in immediately. 
I don't want it to be over :cry:


Edit: 
I was just at my OBs and it's all good! I am so happy and relieved!
It was a hematoma and i'm supposed to rest for the next couple days. But baby was there, measuring 6+2, i saw the heartbeat! Seriously never been this happy!


----------



## MsRipple

Woohoo cupcake! Kick back and put your feet up :)!


----------



## krissie328

So happy to hear that cupcake. :hugs:


----------



## todmommy4568

That's great cupcake!

Tested this morning and actually used an FRER :dohh: I thought I got one of those stupid indent lines so I put a flashlight behind it and it was actually a line! But then when the test completely dried the line was gone so that was sad haha. Think I will just wait until Friday. Or better yet Saturday since that is when AF is due....we all know I won't wait until Saturday what am I thinking lol


----------



## cupcake.

todmommy, hahaha i would be so surprised if you (or any of us really) actually managed to wait that long! hahaha Having my fingers crossed next time you'll get a line that stays there!
But to be fair, my super early squinters, when they were dry they were barely visible anymore :dohh:


and here's my little pea :cloud9:
https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s117/Pink_schmetterlinq/6w2d%20kopie_zpsxojpagyz.jpg


----------



## todmommy4568

Oh yay that's awesome!!!


----------



## Angel5000

Going in for my first appointment today. I think this is just initial blood work. Have been fasting since last night. No food or drink until after my appointment (9am). I'm dying for some :coffee: right now! 



MsRipple said:


> ****big hug**** angel. I think the hsg test itself boosts your chances for the next few months. Fingers crossed!

Really?! I hope so! :)


Ivksa - Aww sorry your DH is sick. hope he's well soon! 

Tod - :rofl: Hoping those are all good signs! Odd that you had a line and then it went away. Waiting to see your next test! Which we all know will be before Saturday. :rofl: 

cupcake - I'm so glad that things are okay!! Thank you for sharing the pic! It's beautiful!!! :cloud9:


----------



## MsRipple

@ angel. Yup, I believe there are some stats and obgyns say it will help for 3 months. My friend got preg after a year the first cycle after hsg. She called the dr. back to cancel a follow up appointment and they said it happens a lot!


----------



## Blackrain90

Cupcake I'm so glad everything turned out okay. I had a hematoma this pregnancy as well, absolutely terrifying! Adorable little bean though!!


----------



## krissie328

MsRipple said:


> @ angel. Yup, I believe there are some stats and obgyns say it will help for 3 months. My friend got preg after a year the first cycle after hsg. She called the dr. back to cancel a follow up appointment and they said it happens a lot!

I've heard this a lot. Fx it's the case for you!


----------



## Angel5000

They drew 4 vials of blood today and did a vaginal us. That was a little awkward since I'm in the middle of AF but they were perfectly used to that since they regularly have women come in mid-AF for their first set of tests. My uterus and ovaries look good. Right now it looks like I have 7 follicles on one ovary and 9 on the other. They have me coming in for another us on the 18th to check the progress of my ovaries. And are going to do DH's blood work and SA on the 12th. Hoping for some answers soon! :)

The blood work is checking my hormones and other levels plus they are doing DNA screening on DH and I for any hereditary things so we can get an estimate of what chances our offspring will have for any heredity diseases. 




MsRipple said:


> @ angel. Yup, I believe there are some stats and obgyns say it will help for 3 months. My friend got preg after a year the first cycle after hsg. She called the dr. back to cancel a follow up appointment and they said it happens a lot!

Oh I hope that's the case here!!


----------



## todmommy4568

That sounds great Angel! Really thorough!!


----------



## todmommy4568

Figured I would share a pic of one of my tests since I haven't yet! I only meant I wasn't going to use an FRER until Saturday ;) :rofl: anyways this is my test from this morning starting to feel a tiny bit less hopeful but I know it's still early still time all that jazz haha
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## cupcake.

Don't give up hope todmommy, my 10DPO test was stark white and 11DPO was BFP :dust: 
I'm having my fingers crossed! You had great timing!


----------



## todmommy4568

Yea my only discernible bfp before was I think the evening of 11dpo or later so I'm not too down just sick of waiting haha


----------



## mrscletus

My fingers are crossed tod!!! I am hoping this is the start of many BFPs this month. 

Day off equals day bd'ing!! Missed yesterday (I knew we couldnt keep the exact SMEP schedule) but hoping we are still doing good things. Have very watery CM today and that usually happens a few days before O.. We shall see


----------



## Angel5000

Hoping that you get a nice BFP in a day or two tod! 

Cletus - Yay! O will be here soon! :D


----------



## todmommy4568

Cletus that's great!!

Time will tell for me haha AF *should* be here on Saturday so only a couple more days. She hasn't been cooperating with me lately though. It feels weird to have such a short cycle


----------



## lvksa

hi ladies
just checking in
had a blood test a few hours ago and got the results...4804 mUI/mL -- I actually don't know anything about these numbers, but the lab told my husband the results meant pregnant in sha Allah (which means God willing). I guess the next step is to make an appointment with the doctor?


----------



## Angel5000

I don't know much about numbers but I think the higher the better for hcg. Yay! At what point will the doctors see you there? I think in the US the doctors commonly want to wait until 6-8 weeks but it depends on the Doctor and the person. I think your next step is to call the doctor and see what they say. So excited! :)


----------



## todmommy4568

Ivksa that number seems great to me!

I decided that I would just go FRER this morning and then if negative just wait for AF to show tomorrow cuz I am kind of sick of testing :haha: I don't know what to think...the line was clearly there, flashlight behind it and it was still there, let it sit for 5 minutes to dry and the line was still there...showered and looked at it after my shower and swear I can't see anything on the test anymore. :wacko: I am at a loss and super frustrated...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## krissie328

Hmm.. when I zoom in I see a line. But it doesn't look like it has color. Fx it's the start of your bfp!


----------



## mrscletus

I can see it when I squint, I see a line, but like krissie said I cant really see color. 
Im still very hopeful that this is it for you... your temps look great. 

AFM- getting really watery cm, and the OPKs are getting stronger. I don't know whether to expect an early O, or if my body is just confused. LOL. I wish my O day was more predictable.

In other news---- I am hosting a LuLaRoe party... is anyone interested?


----------



## Angel5000

Tody is the last day of my spring break. I'm so sad. :( Not ready to go back to work. But it's a beautiful day outside and my friend just texted me that Home Depot is having a uge sale on outdoor planting stuff (miracle grow soil on sale 5 bags for $10)! so I'm going to go up to Home Depot and pick up some gardening stuff and do some yard work this afternoon before i pick up my niece from PreK. That will at least make my day somewhat productive. 

Sorry Tods I can't see anything (but we know how that goes with me :rofl: ), but I'm really confused about the line being there and then disappearing. I wish you had a pic a t the 5 minute mark and then of the after shower so we could compare.


----------



## krissie328

Geez Angel!! We have been back for two weeks. :haha: But I am sure we get out for summer sooner, we only have 7 more weeks!! I am so so excited. 

Our weather has been beautiful here and I have been trying to get things sorted in my yard before the real heat starts. 

Mrscleatus- What is LuLaRoe? I could look it up but I am getting ready to head to my last meeting for the day. :happydance:


----------



## MsRipple

Tod I have terrible line eye but I'm hoping this turns to bfp for you!

Had some shooting pains in my breast today and I just now realized that I Was (discreetly but not meaning to) feeling myself up on the train to try to determine if my boobs are sore. Verdict: maybe although may also be due to the poking!


----------



## mrscletus

LulaRoe is a clothing line... Comfy leggings and dresses and tees... It's a consultant based company and one of my best friends just started her store :)


----------



## krissie328

mrscletus said:


> LulaRoe is a clothing line... Comfy leggings and dresses and tees... It's a consultant based company and one of my best friends just started her store :)

Oh nice! I will go look now that I'm home and trying to relax.

I worked so hard on my backyard after work. Ds ran through the sprinklers and had a great time. It got up to 80 this afternoon!


----------



## mrscletus

krissie328 said:


> mrscletus said:
> 
> 
> LulaRoe is a clothing line... Comfy leggings and dresses and tees... It's a consultant based company and one of my best friends just started her store :)
> 
> Oh nice! I will go look now that I'm home and trying to relax.
> 
> I worked so hard on my backyard after work. Ds ran through the sprinklers and had a great time. It got up to 80 this afternoon!Click to expand...

80... It's snowing here! No joke... So in order to stay warm will be bd'ing tonight... Since I got a pos OPK this am!! It's actually a blazing positive on 2 different tests!

I'm kind of expecting temp to drop tomorrow and that will be O day... So we will get some today, tomorrow, and the next! I'm so excited that the timing might actually work this month!


----------



## krissie328

Oh great news on the opk mrscletus! I guess all that snow will me useful. :winkwink:

I live in a high elevation desert. So it gets warmer quicker and we get ready hot in the summer. But we also have very cold and dry winters typically. But this year it was really only cold Dec-early March.


----------



## cupcake.

Yay for positive OPK cletus! 
Lots of :dust: your way!


----------



## Angel5000

Krissie - :haha: Yeah we have a late spring break up here, which drives me insane because I'm used to Texas where our Spring Break was early March. We get out of school here in WA in Mid-June (the 16th I think) so I have a long ways to go still. :(

Last year was our first year in the house (this month marks 1 year in the house!) so I didn't do much last year in terms of the yard. This year I'm getting some flower garden done and hoping to start to work on my lawn. We have a ton of moss instead of grass, and I want to get rid of it! 


Cletus - snowing?! What?! It's supposed to be spring time! :haha: But yay for the +OPK!! 

I'm on the coast so we don't typically get really really warm weather, but we also don't get much in the way of snow either (which I appreciate, I'm not a fan of extreme weather in either direction).


----------



## krissie328

I must admit I love the Pacific Northwest weather. My family is all from Eugene, OR and I just love it there. 

This is also our 1 year mark in our house. I did a lot of clean up in the yard last year. This year I'm getting lots of new flowers that didn't sprout last year so I'm excited to see what they turn into. Today I've been cleaning out more flower beds and taking out weed barrier. I'm hoping this afternoon to plant some bulbs I got last weekend.


----------



## mrscletus

Yes snow... And so much for the damn positive... Ugh!! I'm so mad! Sitting here crying, I don't know what else to do, I all but begged for it tonight, and nothing. I'm so over it! I don't know what to do!


----------



## mrscletus

Yes snow... And so much for the damn positive... Ugh!! I'm so mad! Sitting here crying, I don't know what else to do, I all but begged for it tonight, and nothing. I'm so over it! I don't know what to do!


----------



## MsRipple

Mrscletus - I totally understand your frustration. But you do have some not too bad bd timing already. Is dh trying but unable? Tomorrow am would also work great.


----------



## Angel5000

Holy Cow so much yard work today!! Home Depot was having an awesome sale. Mulch is 5 bags for $10, and soil is 5 bags for $10. And I found whiskey barrel planters for $30 (almost half off). We've done a ton of work today. It's looking like we actually take care of our yard! LoL! 


So DH has his SA (and blood work) on Tuesday morning and they said he has to make sure he has "cleaned out the pipes" (their words! :haha: ) at least 2 days before but not more than 5 days before. however, I'm not allowed to have sex until after my HSG test Tuesday afternoon. So today I had to remind DH that he needs to "prep" for his SA. :rofl: poor guy. I feel bad (and it feels awkward telling my husbnd he's required to go masturbate! :rofl: ). I mean I guess I could take care of it, but I am not a huge fan of BJs :blush: I don't mind to get things going but I've never been able to really keep it up through the finish. :blush: Anyway, sorry if that was TMI. Just feeling kind of bad (and thinking about it because as I was typing this he went to go take a shower after an afternoon of yard work and I was thinking he is probably giong to be in there for a little while :rofl: )


Krissie - I grew up in Astoria, Oregon (much further north) but have a lot of family in Eugene. i love that area! 

I also was very excited to see stuff sprout and find out what I had in the yard! When we moved in last year was April, and so things that I thought were just boring trees or boring green plants started to sprout some very pretty flowers! I've been pulling up weed barrier too. I don't know when they put this down but the weeds have grown through ti so badly that the roots are woven through the barrier. It's really bad. Pulling up a weed pulls up a chunk of barrier. I need to just get it all out. 


Cletus - :hugs: I'm sorry! :( I understand your frustration. Have had some of those days myself. You still have time tomorrow. You my not O for another day or two, but if you do O today then you have some BD from 2 days ago, which is not bad. I hope you can get him to cooperate tomorrow


----------



## mrscletus

Thanks ladies... I was just overly frustrated last night. And I decided to test this morning and still very positive... And much EWCM today. DH works a double so won't be home until after 10 pm, but hoping that is still ok. Fingers crossed it will be a better night tonight. I probably owe him an apology for being so mad last night. He was just tired.


----------



## Angel5000

mrscletus said:


> Thanks ladies... I was just overly frustrated last night. And I decided to test this morning and still very positive... And much EWCM today. DH works a double so won't be home until after 10 pm, but hoping that is still ok. Fingers crossed it will be a better night tonight. I probably owe him an apology for being so mad last night. He was just tired.

:hugs: Totally understand. Hopefully he won't be too tired today (although that's a very late night)) and you can get your egg tonight. Keeping FX for you!


----------



## krissie328

mrscletus said:


> Thanks ladies... I was just overly frustrated last night. And I decided to test this morning and still very positive... And much EWCM today. DH works a double so won't be home until after 10 pm, but hoping that is still ok. Fingers crossed it will be a better night tonight. I probably owe him an apology for being so mad last night. He was just tired.

:hugs: fx he's not to tired tonight.


----------



## mrscletus

Tonight was much better. Fx, that it wasn't too late.
Temp jumped this morning.. So I am guessing I am 1dpo! Yay! Let the waiting game begin!


----------



## MsRipple

:) Mrs Cletus!

I'm trying to figure out of I really might be 10 dpo instead of 11 dpo (did a little bbt temp adjusting 1 dpo and I temped an hour earlie rthan normal). Usually temp adjusting works just fine for me and has helped me accurately pin O date. If I'm 11 dpo I'm feeling super cautiously hopeful as my temp is bit higher than past cycles at 11 dpo (but not higher than past cycles at 10 dpo).


----------



## cupcake.

Cletus, fingers crossed! I think my timing looked like that and we caught! the day of O is great timing! 

Msripple, i hope you caught! Have you tested already? Your temps look so beautiful! FX


----------



## MsRipple

Nope I think a stark white test will make me too sad. Going to try to hold out til wed (day af should be due)


----------



## mrscletus

Your temps look great MsRipple!!! Good thinking to wait to test. I always hate testing too early


----------



## Angel5000

I'm exhausted. First day back to work after spring break is always the worst. Kids are so antsy/tired/annoying. :haha: Hoping tomorrow is better, though I'm only working my morning classes because of the HSG in the afternoon. 

Cletus - Hope you caught it!! 

Ripple - Good thought, waiting to test. I always say I'm going to wait and never do. :haha:


----------



## krissie328

I had ewcm today and my boobs are killing me this evening. My opk was negative but I'm hopeful I will o soon! I sure hope so at least!


----------



## Angel5000

Do you usually get sore boobs before O?


----------



## krissie328

Angel5000 said:


> Do you usually get sore boobs before O?

I don't think so. I don't have it marked on my ff chart. It usually happens around af. But I'm only cd 14... then again last cycle was only 19 days. So I guess anything is possible.

I should also add it's different. This is all over the the sides. Before af is usually just the nipples.


----------



## mrscletus

That's very odd Krissie... my boobs have been sore since O day- I can pretty much say with confidence that I am 2dpo now... seeing how my temp went up again today, and if I add another temp for tomorrow FF gives me CH. So I am officially in the TWW, and this part sucks. LOL

I am hoping that you ladies will have some crazy action!


----------



## cupcake.

Cletus, hope this TWW ends in a BFP for you! :dust: 

Afm, had another doctor's appointment today which went great. The bloods they took last week all came back great, i'm as healthy as can be. I also got another scan since my dr wanted to check on the hematoma and that has gotten a lot smaller while baby has been growing and heart is still beating :happydance:


----------



## mrscletus

Yay cupcake- love hearing your updates!!! Its hard to believe you are 7 weeks already. When will you start announcing?


----------



## krissie328

I agree that is lovely news cupcake!


----------



## cupcake.

Thanks ladies :hugs: 

We will still wait a bit to announce. OH and his three best friends are going away for the weekend in two weeks (april 29) and he will tell them then (since they're barely ever all together, two of them live and work abroad). I'll probably tell my other close girl friend then as well, i've already told my best friend. And then the weekend after that is mother's day weekend and that's when we'll tell our families. 

And i think when we hit the 12 weeks and everyone we eant to tell in person has been told, we'll make it facebook official. 
It's so weird how that feels so close and like time is flying but at the same time it also feels ages away!


----------



## mrscletus

So boobs... hurting.. I am 2dpo- and my nips and breasts are soooooo sore. The left one more so than the right- but they both hurt pretty bad.


----------



## krissie328

mrscletus said:


> So boobs... hurting.. I am 2dpo- and my nips and breasts are soooooo sore. The left one more so than the right- but they both hurt pretty bad.

Mine are still bugging me today but not like yesterday. I was like shooting pain. My opk was still negative today but a little darker than yesterday. Probably just variance in how much I have drank though.


----------



## MsRipple

Amazing news cupcake :)!

AFM- stupid temp drop **grumble** **grumble**. Very deflated when I saw the drop this am from my nice high temps.


----------



## krissie328

MsRipple said:


> Amazing news cupcake :)!
> 
> AFM- stupid temp drop **grumble** **grumble**. Very deflated when I saw the drop this am from my nice high temps.

:hugs:


----------



## todmommy4568

Oh my gosh I feel like I missed so much! :haha: AF got me today although I saw her coming a mile away with the massive temp drop. Not too disappointed, the further away from graduation the better. I have my interview for a social work internship at the hospital and I cannot imagine running around the hospital all day while 9 months pregnant, maybe I should say waddling around the hospital all day :haha:

Krissie hopefully its a good sign!

Ripple sorry about the temp drop :hugs:

Cupcake that is great!!


----------



## Angel5000

Good evening ladies. :) 

I had the HSG. The Tech says that everything looks good. The dye filled the uterus, filled the tubes, and spilled out the end so there is no blockages or anything there. The nurse and the tech were great, very good at keeping me informed about what to expect and what was coming next. The insert of the catheter was painful but not horrible, the worst part was when they blew up the balloon and then inserted the dye - that was pretty severe cramping but it subsided a little to more of a very uncomfortable bad period cramping and the whole process wasn't more than about 10-15 minutes. Spotting now, and still some cramping, but it's getting better. 

So that's one more test done. And DH had his SA today and his blood draw for the genetic testing. So now we just have to wait for our results. I still haven't heard about my blood results from last week. My next appointment is Monday (I think to do another set of bloods and another us to look at ovaries and check that I'm about to O). 


Tod - Sorry that AF got you, but further away from graduation is good. 

Cletus - that sounds very painful! Could it be a sign? Or is it too soon for that? I'm symptom spotting on your chart already :haha: Clearly I need something to do. 

Krissie - so odd! Hope it mellows out a little and you get that +OPK soon!


----------



## todmommy4568

Angel I am so excited about your testing! I don't know why I am getting such a kick out of this journey you are on this month but man it i exciting! I can't imagine what it would be like to go through it! I think we have just all been together so long now that it feels like it is you when it happens for someone else.....I am so tired not sure if that makes any sense but don't want to go back and read it :haha:


----------



## krissie328

I totally understand tod. I'm always so excited and stalk charts to see what's up with everyone.

That internship sounds fun but man you social workers are busy! We have one for our entire (small) district and she is always on the go.

I'm kinda hoping af holds off until May. The longer the better so we can just go back on clomid. I'm tired of the will I or won't I ovulate. And my body's trickery of fertile signs with no o.


----------



## todmommy4568

Busy busy for sure! Whenever I am out working with case workers it is a true rarity to see them sitting down ever :haha:

I definitely get it! I would be so frustrated if I were in your shoes krissie. :hugs:


----------



## Blackrain90

Hey ladies! Been busy and on holidays but wanted you to know I have been checking in on you all and following your charts!! Xoxo


----------



## Angel5000

Tod - I totally get it! I feel the same way with you guys! And I'm glad to share :) I feel like we've gone through so much together that we Can't help but to follow. I'm always checking everyone's charts and stuff. :) I can't wait until the day we all have our BFP! :)


----------



## lvksa

Hi ladies, hope everyone is well
@cupcake. Great news! 
@todmommy4568 sorry about AF <3
@angel5000 what an interesting test. glad that everything went well!

I went to see the doctor and had another blood test done. On Monday my HGC was over 19,000. Next Monday they will do an ultrasound to check about a heartbeat.

This might be a silly question, but my sister in law told my husband not to let me walk a lot? We're going to Dubai this weekend and that is part of the reason that I'm looking forward to the trip...walking outside. Any advice?


----------



## cupcake.

Angel, i'm glad the HSG went well and the pain wasn't too bad :hugs: hope you're going to get answers soon! 

FX the witch waits until may and you will be able to jump right into a new clomid cycle.

Ivksa, i don't see a problem with walking. It's usually save to do everything you did before falling pregnant and if it's only walking i don't see a problem :)


----------



## todmommy4568

I agree with cupcake ivksa. No problem with walking. It's safe to do at least everything you were doing before. :flower:


----------



## Angel5000

I agree, walking should n fine. I've been told I can do my workouts and everything as long as I was doing them prior to pregnancy. So I think you're good :)


----------



## mrscletus

Doing the CH dance!!! 

Ivska.. I don't think walking will be an issue especially this early, I am sure if you were 38+ maybe you should refrain from over walking, but staying fit/healthy during pregnancy is a good thing. Btw- super jealous that you are traveling to Dubai! I have always wanted to go!!


----------



## MsRipple

@ Ivska Agreed that walking is good - basically most of what you did before is fine as long as you feel ok. Great betas :)

and @cletus - woohoo for crosshairs :)

AFM temp drops are not looking good for me, nor is the bfn I got on an expired Wondfo this am (not sure if it being expired matters). I got a bunch of wondfos this fall with my opks so I figured may as well use them. TMI alert - The one weird thing is that for the cycles where I've checked my cervix I always have some brown or blood there at least the day before or morning of AF. This time I a good amount of EWCM yesterday, some tinged slightly pink when I checked my cervix which was a bit unusual, but no blood. Then my cervix was totally clear this am. Guess I'll just wait AF out and hope she doesn't arrive.


----------



## mrscletus

Hoping AF stays away MsRipple!!


----------



## Blackrain90

Ivska, you should be fine to walk as normal- if you are going to be walking for extended periods and long distance, definitely take lots of breaks and drink a ton of water though, as I found I get more dehydrated during pregnancy and would get unusually exhausted when walking for longer periods (even more so now obviously).


----------



## krissie328

Yep, I was actually encouraged to stay active and walk during my pregnancy. So it is definitely safe. I hope you have a good time.

Afm, cd 16 and my fertile cm came back in gobs today. But I was out of town training so had no opks. I'm going to take one soon, but I suspect still negative.


----------



## Angel5000

Does anyone know if an HSG will affect my Ovulation ? It's still early enough that I doubt it, but I'm just wondering. 

I'm so completely and utterly exhausted today. Can't figure out why, but I just feel like I've run a marathon. :(


----------



## Blackrain90

Omg ladies. I know how badly y'all want to get pregnant, but make sure you enjoy this time with your body while it is yours. Have that extra glass of wine, enjoy every moment of sleep you get. 

This small invader that has taken over my body is making my life miserable the past week. He moved from head down to laying completely transverse (sideways) and pretty much anytime he moves I am in agony. I'm sitting here in bed and I don't know how I'm going to sleep tonight, as he is literally sticking out of both sides of my stomach and I am too big now to back sleep. 
I am grateful that I have this baby and wouldn't trade him for anything, but OMG between the pain, foot/leg swelling and hormones, I'm so done right now!

/end rant


----------



## lvksa

@mrscletus hope that you get a chance to go. It's an amazing city.

@blackrain90 Thanks for the advice. I'll be sure to have water with me. We won't go out walking during the day as its already too hot in this part of the world when the sun is out.

@krissie328 thanks girl :)

I was hoping that I wouldn't get morning sickness, but I've had nausea since about mid week 4. This morning is the first time I've actually vomitted (sorry), but I have nausea about 85% of the time that I'm awake at this point. If anyone has any suggestions regarding morning sickness I'd be grateful :).


----------



## krissie328

Ginger is suppose to help with morning sickness. I was told candied ginger. I didn't get morning sickness so I never tried it.


----------



## todmommy4568

Ripple sorry about AF....what a b*tch!!!!

Angel I know nothing about those tests :nope: hopefully it doesn't jar things too much. Since the ladies have said that a lot of ppl get pregnant after having it done though I would think it wouldn't affect O too much :shrug:

Black I hope you feel better :hugs: I remember the uncomfortableness and I am definitely not looking forward to it but when the invader vacates the premises you will forget all about it! :flower:

Krissie hopefully it's a good sign that the fertile cm is back!

Yay for CH Cletus!

Ivksa I have no advice on how to deal with morning sickness but I hope you feel better soon and it doesn't continue throughout your pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## cupcake.

Argh, i see the b.. Witch showed her face, msripple, sorry :hugs: 

Ivksa, sorry to hear you're struggling with morning sickness :hugs: i don't have it badly and i'm thanksful for that, but it definitely helps to have small snacks on hand. 

Blackrain, i'm sorry you're so uncomfortable right now :hugs: i have to admit though, with being pregnant for the first time, i can't wait for those discomforts haha


----------



## mrscletus

So sorry to hear your little one is causing such discomfort and pain, Black... Hope he decides to move back to a more suitable position soon. 

Angel- I really hope that the test wouldn't have messed with O... Finger crossed you can still get some bd'ing in before O... maybe the test will just be a good luck kind of thing. 

Krissie- hoping there is hope for O this month... fertile cm sounds promising. 

I was fortunate enough to not have morning sickness with either of my pregnancies, so I am no help with suggesting ways to help, I think the candied ginger sounds yummy tho!! I would try that :)

AFM- I had a crazy temp drop this am... not really sure what to make of it. Will be curious to see what it does tomorrow.


----------



## Angel5000

I'm so tired lately! OMG. We go to bed at 9am, and get up at 5am and I'm barely making it out of bed lately, and by the end of the school day I'm just dead. I was making so many mistakes in my 6th period class the other day the kids were asking me if i was okay! :dohh: Not sure what's causing it but I'm hoping it doesn't keep up too long, I need to have some energy to :sex: :haha: 

Black - :hugs: I'm in a limbo of wanting to be pregnant, but really not looking forward to the part where my body is no longer my own. And I'm really really not looking forward to the lack of sleep part. I am such a B without sleep. 

Ivksa - Oh I'm so sorry you have so much nausea! I'm told peppermint is wonderful for morning sickness. I drink peppermint tea when I'm feeling ill and it seems to help, and I use peppermint essential oils to diffuse in the house if someone is nauseous. One of my coworkers sucks on hard peppermint candies a lot. 

Cletus - Hoping it could be an Implantation dip. :D


----------



## Blackrain90

Angel I'm a complete insufferable bitch without sleep. My poor husband gets the brunt of it but to be honest, at this point in pregnancy my filter is gone and I have zero fucks left to give, so even the slow old cashier at wal mart and my one co-worker that I can't stand felt my wrath the past couple days- and most people would normally describe me as a kind, non confrontational little sweetheart (someone's actual description of me haha) so this is a full 180 personality flip!

Cupcake, I don't think most people get this uncomfortable (except the last few weeks), it's more the unusual position he is in I think. Last pregnancy, even the big rolling movements weren't this bad. But I am only 5ft with a very petite frame, so having something laying sidewys inside me- not ideal haha.

Ivksa, I would suggest keeping something small in your tummy at all times (not letting yourself get hungry at all), as I noticed that is when the sickness would come on. Even noshing at night if you wake up at all would be good, something basic like crackers (i ate apples but they are acidic which can upset some people more). Ginger candies are great for sure, constantly sipping on cold water, and avoiding any strong flavoured/smelling foods.

Sorry about the (b)witch ripple :(


----------



## Angel5000

Blackrain90 said:


> Angel I'm a complete insufferable bitch without sleep. My poor husband gets the brunt of it but to be honest, at this point in pregnancy my filter is gone and I have zero fucks left to give, so even the slow old cashier at wal mart and my one co-worker that I can't stand felt my wrath the past couple days- and most people would normally describe me as a kind, non confrontational little sweetheart (someone's actual description of me haha) so this is a full 180 personality flip!

:rofl: OMG that's great! I'm definitely afraid that when I hit that point my students are going to get the brunt of it, because they say I'm usually pretty laid back and don't flip out on them too often (every now and then I do) and yet I can see myself losing it one day! :haha: At least I'll have an excuse. :dohh:


----------



## Blackrain90

Haha yeah, even teens would probably understand and excuse a grumpy pregnant woman.


----------



## krissie328

My whole pregnancy I am so mean. Even during my chemical I thought I was gonna snap necks at work. (Staff not kids). I forgot how that felt.


----------



## Blackrain90

Yeah I noticed it a bit earlier on too, but the farther I progress and more uncomfortable I get, the harder it is to reign in the crazy hahaha


----------



## mrscletus

The thread got pretty quiet... How is everyone doing? I had a long weekend of training, and of course forgot my thermometer at my other office! So I am without my temp for about 2-3 days :/

Feeling pretty normal except for sore boobs..


----------



## Angel5000

I'm going in for my second US today. Got a +OPK on Saturday so possibly ovulated yesterday. Today temp is not at all accurate, I slept horribly and maybe got 4 hours of sleep all night. Really wish I could call off for the afternoon and come home to sleep but I already promised a bunch of students I would be there today for after school tutorials and I don't want to cancel :/ ugh. 

I'll update with what they say at my US


----------



## krissie328

Good luck Angel!!

Not much new here. Still no o so really just kinda hoping af stays away until the 5th when we are good to start back ttc.


----------



## Angel5000

Just got back from my US. The nurse said there's a lot of fluid around my ovaries, so I definitely have ovulated. :happydance: (not sure why that's so exciting, i know that I do ovulate). I was unsure because of my temp this morning - I had a horrible night sleep and didn't get more than a couple hours of sleep max. :( My lining looks good, measures at 8.5, and I guess they want something >8 so that's also good. I go back in next week Monday for blood draw for progesterone and then make an appointment to meet with the dr to go over all the results from this month's data. 

I'm thinking I must have just recently Ovulated because there was a lot of fluid around the ovary. At first she said "oh there's a little fluid you might have ovulated" and then got a better angle and said "oh yeah, there's a ton of fluid there, you've definitely ovulated". But I don't know that for sure. I should have asked if they can tell how long ago the ovulation was based on the fluid amount. 

Nurse also gave us "homework". Since we BD yesterday she said to BD again tomorrow, and then 36-48 hours later again. Not sure why 48 hours from tomorrow because I'm pretty sure since I already O'd the egg won't be viable at that point but.... okay.


----------



## cupcake.

Angel, how exciting, i hope you catch that eggo! :dust: 

Afm, nothing much to report. 8 weeks today (signature is still off... I think i kinds like seeing a day less but knowing i'm a day ahead hahaha) 
I'm still blessed to not have a lot of nausea, only sometimes for a short while and never too bad. 
A little over two weeks until we'll tell our parents i'm getting very excited, though still get worried a lot. The reassurance of a scan unfortunately doesn't last too long.


----------



## krissie328

That is great Angel!! Fx for you this month!!

Cupcake- 8 weeks!! Already? That has really flown by.


----------



## Blackrain90

Angel woohoo for ovulating! I understand how that's exciting, because there is no if/may be/waiting on temps to confirm. Looking at your chart I think its safe to say you ovulated yesterday. No idea why they still want you to bd the next few days, but maybe just to 100% cover your bases? Though 48 hours after you know for sure you ovulated seems silly.

Wow cupcake 8 weeks, where is the time going?!


----------



## Angel5000

Black - yeah, that part confused me too. I understand why she said tomorrow instead of today because they know we BD'd yesterday and the day before, and if I ovulated this morning then the egg would still be viable tomorrow. But why they said to go another 48 hours after does seem silly. I'll try to make sure we BD tomorrow, just n case, but I think I Ovulated yesterday.


----------



## Blackrain90

Can I just say your BD timing is great!!


----------



## Angel5000

Thanks! I'm really hoping this is the cycle! Thanks to my HSG and everything else we haven't BD since shortly after I O'd last cycle! :dohh: Stupid HSG. :growlmad:

lol


----------



## krissie328

Keeping everything crossed for you Angel! Your timing does look good.


----------



## mrscletus

Fingers crossed for you Angel... Sounds very promising. 

Cupcake- you have a raspberry!! Love it! Cannot believe it has been 8 weeks tho! 

AFM- just sitting over here with no thermometer, no tests... Thinking that ignorance is bliss and I am not stressing this TWW at all!! I kind of like this. 
My nips are so sore tho.. And hubs thinks they have changed color. (He also thinks there is NO question that this is our month)


----------



## Angel5000

I'm really glad that I had that dr appointment and that they confirmed I ovulated because my temps make me think otherwise. They are rising very very slowly (as in not really rising), and they never dropped as far as they usually do at O, so if I was looking just at temps I'd be stressed out. I am much calmer about this cycle knowing that I did, indeed, O. 

Cletus - sounds lovely, all relaxed and stuff! I suppose I could stop temping for the remainder of my cycle since I know that I did Ov. Then the idea of stopping temping makes me nervous.... lol! Vicious cycle.


----------



## Blackrain90

Haha Cletus, when I got preg my hubs was convinced I would be, so maybe they have a sixth sense about this stuff!


----------



## krissie328

My hubby always thinks I am pregnant when we are trying. :dohh:

Angel- your chart isn't looking like you o'd. But your scan would definitely show it so that is good you did have it. 

Not much going on here. I am struggling waiting for af to show. I just really want to get on with ttc again.


----------



## Blackrain90

Mrscletus when are you gonna be testing?


----------



## Blackrain90

Wish me luck today ladies. My son got up for the day at 2:30am, resulting in barely 4 hours sleep for me and hubby, and 5.5 for my son. If I make it through this day without murdering anyone it will be a damn miracle.


----------



## MsRipple

Hope you get some rest Black!

I went to the endocrinologist - my thyroid was measured as under active and dr thinks I have an autoimmune disease called Hashimoto's. Reasonably common over 30 (5% of so of women). She ran some additional tests and will confirm what the issue is next week. Can impact ttc, but medicine should resolve the issue (at least from a hormone perspective). I have some concerns as its autoimmune, but, assuming that is what it is, at least I can start addressing it.


----------



## cupcake.

Sorry to hear that Ripple :hugs: but i bet getting your thyroid levels where they should is going to help with ttc

Black, hope you'll make it okay :hugs: maybe you'll be able to sneak a nap? 

Afm, nausea is getting worse... It used to be only sometimes and always went away after earting but the past two days it's been quite bad until late afternoon/early evening when it finally tapers off. Doesn't matter if i eat, it doesn't really go away anymore.. Ah well, at least things seem well in there.


----------



## krissie328

Sorry to hear that msripple. :hugs: At least it sounds like it will be a treatable option. 

Black- I hope you were able to sneak in a nap. 

Cupcake- Sounds like things are going good. Hopefully in a few weeks things will settle down and you will start feeling better. 

Afm, I am mostly just whiney and impatient as ever. :haha: I am so ready to have the witch arrive and get on with things. I counted down my time and I have roughly 3 weeks until she arrives if I use progesterone. So really not that long to go. But feels just so much longer. 

I also had a first.. I mentioned ttc next month and DH got nervous. I have no idea what that was about. He has been the one all ready to go since DS was 4 months old. I think it was because we hadn't talked about it since the loss and I kinda hit him out of left field. I am sure he is fine with it. Just felt weird to have him react that way.


----------



## mrscletus

So on a decent hold would it be worth it to test tonight? 10 dpo... Or just wait until the am??


----------



## krissie328

mrscletus said:


> So on a decent hold would it be worth it to test tonight? 10 dpo... Or just wait until the am??

Better to wait.


----------



## Blackrain90

I would wait until tomorrow and use FMU for sure. I'll be stalking!!

Didnt get a nap in but felt surprisingly better as the day went on. Hubs has a physical job so was tougher for him I think, but we made it through alive, and so did my son haha


----------



## mrscletus

I waited.. It was negative tho. However.. 11dpo is still early right? Trying not to lose hope! 

Black glad you all survived!! Those sleepless nights are never good!


----------



## krissie328

mrscletus said:


> I waited.. It was negative tho. However.. 11dpo is still early right? Trying not to lose hope!
> 
> Black glad you all survived!! Those sleepless nights are never good!

Yes, 11 dpo is definitely early. I got a very faint bfp with both my pregnancies at 12 dpo. I think with ds I got a squinter the pm of 11 dpo.


----------



## Angel5000

11dpo is definitely early! Lots of time left! :) 

Afm - I think I have pneumonia. :( I can't breathe - wheezing, coughing, rattling chest and coughing up thick gross crap. I'm gonna go to walk in clinic after work and take tomorrow off I think but I'm afraid I'm going to run out of sick leave soon. I've only got a couple left and these RE appointments are at really inconvenient times :(


----------



## MsRipple

Feel better Angel!

Fxed Cletus, it's quite early!

AFM- I do have Hashimoto's hypothyroidism. It can impact fertility and lead to increased risk of miscarriage. Dr is going to put me on hormones. I am hopeful they will help - both me me and with getting pregnant.


----------



## Angel5000

MsRipple said:


> Feel better Angel!
> 
> Fxed Cletus, it's quite early!
> 
> AFM- I do have Hashimoto's hypothyroidism. It can impact fertility and lead to increased risk of miscarriage. Dr is going to put me on hormones. I am hopeful they will help - both me me and with getting pregnant.

:hugs: I'm glad they were able to figure it out, but I'm sorry that you do have it. Is there an idea of how well the hormones will help?


----------



## Angel5000

We got our results from the DNA testing results. I am positive for CLN3-related NCL. I am also positive as a carrier for MILD MTHFR Deficiency, and my husband is positive for having Mild MTHFR Deficiency. I have the option of counseling with the people from that lab company, but I declined and am going to talk about it with our doctor. They provided a lot of information and it looks like we don't have much to worry about with the CLN3 (whatever that is) but the MTHFR is a higher risk. 

I'll have to do some research now. 

On the health side: I went back ot the clinic. They gave me a prescription for prednizone (because the last prescription of steroids they gave me my RE told me not to take and to have them change for prednisone) and a new nebulizer med. If I don't get better the doc said I might have to go to the hospital. :dohh:


----------



## lvksa

Hello everyone
Just checking in on what I've missed since I've been away. 

Our trip to Dubai was wonderful once we got there. The day we traveled was roughhh. I was ill all morning at work. Sleeping in during that weekend helped with the morning sickness as long as I ate something once I woke up.

After we came back from the trip and I went back to work everyday I told myself tomorrow can't be worse than this haha. It was a pretty awful week to be honest. I couldn't even get through my 50 minute lessons without rushing out to the restroom. The thing was that the nausea and vomiting lasted alllll dayyyy longggg. 

On Wednesday I went to the hospital and had a scan. Saw the baby and heard the heartbeat. The doctor prescribed me some medicine to help with the vomiting. I've only taken it twice since then and I feel so so much better.


----------



## cupcake.

Glad you're doing good ivksa :hugs: and glad you were given something to help with the vomiting. 
I have been lucky enough to not have too much sickness. It got a bit worse during the week but now that it's the weekend i feel better again.


----------



## Angel5000

7DPO. Took a test because...well.... the addiction is real. :blush: LoL. BFN of course. Going to try to hold off again until AF is due to show. Since my LP has been slowly increasing over the last several months, FF predicts test day as Saturday. I'll probably test before then. There's no way I can wait a whole week. :rofl: 

lvksa - good to see you! I'm so glad you had a nice time in Dubai. I've always wanted to go! So jealous. ;) The morning sickness sounds awful, but at least you have something for it now, and you got to see your baby!! :happydance:


----------



## Blackrain90

Sorry about the nausea Ivksa, but glad you have something helps now :)

Angel, I'm not really sure what the MTHFR is but hopefully nothing serious? (Every time I read it I think motherfucker hahaha)


----------



## Angel5000

Blackrain90 said:


> Sorry about the nausea Ivksa, but glad you have something helps now :)
> 
> Angel, I'm not really sure what the MTHFR is but hopefully nothing serious? (Every time I read it I think motherfucker hahaha)

:rofl: I think the same thing!!!! 


MTHFR is an inability to process folic acid (cannot turn the synthetic form into the methylfolate), among other things. There are several types. I'm heterozygous for one type, DH is homozygous for another type. It looks like the big thing is that we need to make sure we are taking in the natural form of folic acid (methylfolate). From what I'm reading it can be part of the reason why I might have had 2 CPs, but unsure because my reading says that most of the issues occur if you are homozygous, but if you are heterozygous not as much issues.


----------



## krissie328

Glad to here things are getting better ivksa. Hopefully the meds are what you need. 

Angel- hopefully knowing that will help you move towards your bfp.

Afm, cd 27 here. I had a bit of spotting today so I guess we will see if that turns into anything. I'm still hoping af holds off until the beginning of May.


----------



## mrscletus

Trying to read and catch up with everyone... 

Had a great weekend camping until AF showed last night. Not the outcome I was hoping for, thinking about not testing not temping and see what happens.. I'll be stalking :)


----------



## Angel5000

Cletus :hugs: sorry :(



I'm symptom spotting hard core today. I checked CM and it's creamy but kind of stretchy, like EW, but definitely creamy. I had this same CM pop up the two cycles I had my CPs. which makes me wonder if I could be .... but I'm only 7DPO so I know I need to chill. Also my breats are tender today which is normal for me about this time in the TWW, BUT usually they start out sore on the sides, near the armpit, but today they are sore on the lower half of the breast. Very different than normal. 

Of course I have other issues (dizziness, and incredibly thirsty,a nd peeing all the time) but those are all easily related to the prednisone I'm one for my asthma: I'm drinking sO MUCH WATER because of the cotton mouth that I get from prednisone that I'm in the bathroom all the time. So really I'm just trying to convince myself to stop over analyzing everything.


----------



## cupcake.

Sorry cletus :hugs:

And angel, i'm having my fingers crossed! :dust:


----------



## Angel5000

Went in for my last set of labs today. Testing progesterone. We meet with the Doctor on Thursday afternoon to go over all of our labs and results. FX!

I tested today, bFN. I saw that coming. LoL!! Going to now seriously try to hold off for a few days. AF due Saturday.


----------



## krissie328

So sorry mrscletus that af showed. :hugs:

Angel- fx you get that bfp. And hopefully your lab work will help shed some light into why it is taking so long. 

Cupcake- How are you feeling? I can't believe you are nine weeks!! 

Afm, I am still just waiting. I got a prescription for progesterone from my family doctor since I went in for something unrelated to ttc. So now just waiting for af and then starting clomid. I expect I have about a two week wait until she shows.


----------



## mrscletus

Thanks ladies.. I know we have all been at this for a while.. I just don't know what to think.. Every month I feel like timing is great and I am definitely ovulating.. Just frustrating


----------



## cupcake.

Thanks krissie :hugs: 

I'm doing good most days, really can't complain. Nausea is mostly okay, there are only some days where it's a bit tough. I do get more tired though, yesterday was especially bad i fell to bed at like 8! 

16 days until my next appointment and i just hope everything is fine in there. But with seeing HB twice already i try to remain confident.


----------



## Angel5000

CM is starting to dry up. Trying to just not think about it and focus on Thursday's appointment but that makes me nervous too. So worried we'll find out something really awful, or that they'll say they can't find anything wrong (which I feel like might be worse than something awful, :dohh: ). I just want to know how to fix this so we can start to have a family. 

MrsCletus - :hugs: Right there with you. I don't know what to say except we all know how you feel. TTC must be one of the most difficult things I've ever had to face. 

Cupcake - keep us updated about your appointment! :D And get lots of rest.


----------



## krissie328

:hugs: Angel- I know getting a dx of something like unexplained infertility would be so hard. I hope it is something simple they can easily treat.


----------



## mrscletus

I'm there with you Angel- I think having non explained infertility would be much worse. At least if there is something that can explain it, then maybe there is a solution. 

DH and I had a very intense talk last night- we have both decided that we are happy with the family we have, that being said we are not going to stop trying- just know that if another baby doesn't happen we are not going to be overly upset. I have to be thankful for what I have (although I feel somewhat incomplete sometimes) I have always known that I wanted 3 kids- but like I said, I have 2 great kids to be thankful for. 

Cupcake, I hope that your appointment can put your mind a little more at ease, but I know the struggle- you work so hard to get that baby in there, you don't want anything to happen to it, and it can be a very long 40 weeks!!

krissie- when will you be starting to try again? after may 1st, with clomid, I think that's what I remember seeing. 

Anyway, I am trying to stay a little more positive.


----------



## krissie328

Mrscletus- sounds like you had a good conversation. I hope things work out and you get your third. 

Yes! I am on progesterone to start af and will be ttc as she shows. We will be using clomid too. So I'm really excited to get things going.


----------



## Angel5000

I'm running so warm right now and I can't be sure if it's because I'm sick or because of TWW. This evening my temp is 98.7, which doesn't sound high for normal people but my normal temp runs in the low 97s normally and so when I realized I feel really warm/flushed (very abnormal for me, usually I'm always freezing) DH told me to take my temp because I felt too hot to him and I was surprised it was so much higher than normal. Hoping it's not just becasue I'm sick, because if that's the case then it's affecting my bbt. I will say that when I'm sick my temp doesn't normally go up, usually it drops instead (it's very very odd). 


Cletus - :hugs: I hope you are going to be able to stay positive and that you do get your #3 soon. 

Krissie - excited for you to start trying again!


----------



## MsRipple

Just popping in to say I may be taking a break from this board for a while. DH and I received a pretty devastating medical diagnosis that makes clear that at least for now we will not be able to conceive without a fair amount medical intervention (and even then it may be tough). Feeling devastated. We have some drs appointments next month, and will hopefully know more then. Good luck to all til next time


----------



## Blackrain90

So sorry to hear that ripple (I saw your post in another group about it). We will miss you and are always here if you want to talk xoxo


----------



## krissie328

Oh hun I'm so sorry to hear that.


----------



## mrscletus

So sorry to hear that Ripple... Prayers to you for strength and positivity.


----------



## Angel5000

:hugs: Ripple I'm so sorry. Just know that if you need anything, or anyone to talk to, we are here for you. I hope you are able to get some good news next month and continue on to have your rainbow. :hugs:


----------



## cupcake.

Ripple i am so very sorry :hugs: 
I can't imagine what it feels like to get a diagnosis like this, be kind to yourself and your husband and take all the time you need :hugs:


----------



## Angel5000

Ladies. . . . 

I just tested because I have been nauseous all day, ad really really really warm (temp is over 98.5 which is very high for me). 

There is the faintest line on my Wondfo. 

I didn't believe it. 

So I went to my sisters house. She sees it. 

then I showed DH. He says he definitely sees it. But it's very light. 

I sent DH to store to get me a FRER. I made the mistake of just saying get the one that says "6 days before missed period". Of course he came back with FRER Gold.... which is the digi version. I don't know if I want to use that this early. I'm afraid the digi won't be as sensitive. 

.... my sister and DH both warned me that we've seen this faint line two previous times (my previous 2 CPs) and tried to tell me not to get overly excited. 

Now I'm just.....

I am seeing our RE tomorrow to talk about our test results. Do I mention to him that I think I have a positive test and try to convince them to do blood test? Or do I just wait and see what happens ?


----------



## krissie328

Angel! I would totally ask fo4 a blood test since you have the appt. Your frer might work in the morning.


----------



## Angel5000

Oh. My. God. 

I started crying hysterically when I saw this. I didn't stop for probably 20 minutes.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Blackrain90

Oh my god!!!! I was in the previous page, and when I was clicking the last page link I suddenly got the thought "I think Angel might be pregnant" and was shocked when I saw your post!!!

I actually squealed out loud and am now getting a death glare from my hubs (son is sleeping) but I'm just so ridiculously excited for you!!!


----------



## Blackrain90

And yes definitely get them to test tomorrow!! I think I remember you saying one of the things they discovered could have contributed to your previous CP? (If I remember right?) So giving them the heads up now and getting a test done there, they might have something they want to give you to help. Ahh I'm so stoked for you!


----------



## cupcake.

OMG Angel, huge congrats!! 
How exciting and on a digi! &#128525; 
Definitely ask for bloods to be taken but i have a feeling this one is a sticky! And everyone was saying how so many women get pregnant after the HSG! :happydance: 

I'm so very excited for you :hugs: :dust:


----------



## krissie328

Fabulous news Angel!! I'm so excited for you! :wohoo:


----------



## Angel5000

Thanks everyone :)

So now I'm having a minor freak out. This morning decided to take the second digi. Because... Well the obsession is real. . . . . It said no. :cry: 

But I also took a dollar tree and Wondfo. I've attached that pic. I can see lines on these better than yesterday. DH days there def lines there. 

Dh thinks maybe I drank too much water before bed and it diluted too much? I did drink a ton, the prednisone gives me dry mouth. And I woke up having to use the bathroom really bad at like 3am but didn't go because I didn't want out of bed. So my bladder was really full when the alarm went off. Could it be that I am just on the cusp of hormones? Yesterday's test was after a 3.5 hold with no liquid at all and I had to force myself to go to get enough urine for the test. So it was really really concentrated. 

Thoughts??? I'm terrified. Dh actually told me to take another digi test to work and test again on my lunch break. Ummm no. :rofl: he's so cute. 
 
The positive news is my temp is still high. 

I will def ask for blood test today. I'm going to call o my lunch break and tell them I got a BFP and ask that they do tests. 

Black - :) yes one of the things they found in our genetic tests could be related to my CPs. So I'll definitely bring it up.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mrscletus

On.my.gosh!!! Angel CONGRATS!! And I am with your DH on this one... I think fmu can sometimes just be too diluted!! 
Breath relax.. And wait till your appt for them to blood test. Oh and send some of those good baby vibes this way!! So happy for you


----------



## krissie328

Yep, I agree with mrscletus and your dh. The lined tests looks great!


----------



## Angel5000

Doctor is going to do a blood test today and check progesterone. I'll have results tomorrow! 

I did research on FRER gold. They are notorious for false readings. I did the ultimate No no and broke it open. Under the digi reader was the line part and t had 2 very clear pink lines. I think the digi reader is screwy. I'm going to get a regular FRER this afternoon and do it on a 4 hour hold for my own peace of mind. In so glad the dr will do my test this afternoon and check my progesterone immediately. 

I'll keep you all updates! I'm so scared and nervous and can't believe this could be real.


----------



## cupcake.

And don't forget it's still so early! My lines were much squintier at 11dpo! 

Glad your dr is doing bloodwork, hope it'll give you peace of mind :hugs:


----------



## mrscletus

Please keep us updated! My everything is crossed that this is your sticky bean!!!!


----------



## Blackrain90

Yeah your lines were great for 11dpo- I remember posting my 11dpo test and youuu couldn't see the line haha:haha:


----------



## todmommy4568

Omg I have been following without commenting because I have just been a b*tch face this month! I literally started crying just now when I saw the yes on that digi....it is truly amazing how close you can feel to someone you have never met! 

I will fully try to catch up later....I was that biatch that started a testing thread and then abandoned it :dohh: I feel like such a jerk but when I got AF I was pissed and keeping track of everyone else's cycles was not healthy for me at the moment...plus I am super busy with the end of the semester, should have thought of that before :haha: So anyways yea got really pissed off about AF cuz we did everything right (you know the feeling :haha: ) and then decided that I was going to pay zero attention to TTC. Then my cousin sent his wedding invite and it was the day after our wedding so we moved our wedding date so we could go to his. So now we are getting married June 3rd and I didn't even want to get preggo this month so I could have a few drinks after the wedding.....well we are just DTD whenever we feel like it which happened last night and I got a blazing OPK today. Wasn't planning on taking an OPK but my best friend wanted one since her boobs were killing her so I gave her one and she is ovulating so I figured what the hell I will try its 4 days early though but nope! Pretty sure my O day has changed now. Sorry for such a long post that's just a short little catch up with me!

My interview for the internship at the hospital is tomorrow, I am super nervous. Please wish me luck!!!!! Love you ladies!!!


----------



## krissie328

Hey tod! I think we all understand. :hugs: some months just suck!

Good luck with your interview tomorrow. Fx you get it.


----------



## Angel5000

*Tod*: :hugs: I've been thinking about you the last few days. I totally get it. We all do. And I know exactly what you mean about being so close to someone you haven't met! I have felt the same way about each and every one of you in this thread! 

You moved your wedding? This sounds like the craziest month for you! Good luck with your interview for your internship!! I hope you get it! <3 


*Black* - :haha: Yeah I remember not being able to see your 11DPO test. I think I'm in shock I got a YES on a digi at 10DPO! 



AFM - 
Just got back from the doctor. What a whirlwind of a day!! 

They took beta tests and progesterone. Will get those results tomorrow between 12-3pm. 

Doctor went over our results from our tests. DH has good sperm speed and amount, there is a slightly higher "head abnormality" than he would like (they prefer it below 35% and his is at 40%), but everything else was really good. For future situations they might want to do a "sperm wash". 

On my end most of my results came back pretty good except my progesterone. He said it was really low to begin with, and my 7DPO test was way lower than they would like. He said that it is probably the reason I've had 2 CPs and that we have a very short time to get my progesterone up above 15 (right now it's right around 5). I'm on progesterone pills 3x a day and in a couple days they'll do another test. IF however the blood they took today comes back below 5 then I will have to go back in immediately and switch to shots. As it was he stressed very heavily that I had tos tart the progesterone right now, not tomorrow, not later, but RIGHT NOW. They told me to call the pharmacy as soon as I left and make sure they got the prescription and started it ASAP and that I filled it TONIGHT. So I did. :)

They are also concerned that my lining didn't get as thick as they would have liked. He said it slightly increases the chance of losing this pregnancy, but only minutely and he's really hoping the progesterone is able to keep it. 

I came home and took a FRER. It's a clear, distinct line. I also took a walmart cheapie, also a clear distinct line. the Wondfo's are still such bad squinters I almost can't see them. 

..... I'm pregnant. :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:

Please keep everything crossed that this one sticks!!!
 



Attached Files:







13082564_10104472278804460_162779005253909434_n.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## krissie328

Fabulous Angel! I'm so hopeful the progesterone will help this be your sticky bean!


----------



## mrscletus

Angel- so happy that the docs are really aggressive and helping you out for the best possible outcome!! 

Tods- completely get it. I have good days and bad.. i get bitchy as well. I can't imagine throughing and interview, internship, and wedding planning into the mix. I'm having a hard enough time just TTC and being a mom/wife/Soldier.

I had really weird spotting today.. Not normal after my period but who knows.. Just keep on keeping on. It's weird not temping/testing but I like the relaxation.. 

Someone in another thread suggested fertilitea... Any one try that!?


----------



## Angel5000

Got my beta test results. HCG is at 38 (that was 11DPO Test). Does anyone know whether that's good or bad? They want me back on Monday to do a follow up (make sure it's doubling). I said okay but then realized I'm out of sick days so I left a message to see if there's any way I can go in Sunday instead, they are open weekends until noon. I'll make it work if I Have to but it'd be easier for my job if I could go in on Sunday. 

As for progesterone: they didn't give me my numbers for that. But I called because my chest turned BRIGHT RED, looked like a bad sun burn. They told me to stop taking the pills and they would prescribe me the vaginal suppository. They said I mihgt have to wait til tomorrow to get it, but I just called my pharmacy and they said they wont' get it for me until MONDAY NIGHT, and it'll cost $350!! Because insurance won't pay. :wacko: 

DH says $ is not the issue, we have credit cards for a reason (I love him <3) but I'm really worried about no progesterone until Monday! I started calling around to all the local pharmacies and no one has it. The lady at Safeway actually called 15 other pharmacies (non-safeway ones, because she could only find 1 safeway in the whole state that has it in stock) and called me back and said no one has it anywhere. :(

Sooooo my plan is this: I'm taking my pills anyway today. I'm not going to risk it. I'm too scared. AF is due tomorrow....and I'm in the middle of a panic right now at the idea of being without progesterone for that many days after seeing how low my results were from my 7DPO test. I figure if I have a bright red rash this evening then at least I'm at home, and I can be miserable at home tonight (this stuff has some nasty side effects - I've literally been feeling drunk all day - it's not a good feeling -but I'll take it if it gets me my rainbow). 

I'll call the dr tomorrow and ask what they want me to do. The one safeway that has it is about an hour+ drive away. If the doctor really wants me off the pills, we'll do the drive. That's a lot of money but..... at least I'd have it (and they said it has almost no side effects compared to the pills). 



Cletus - My doctors and nurses at the clinic have been awesome. I'm so happy wiht them. You're military? Somehow I didn't realize that! I've never used specific fertiltea but I've used red raspberry, just because I heard it was good for the uterus. I didn't use it this cycle though (too hot for me to drink tea) so I can't speak to the benefits.


----------



## krissie328

Angel- your number doesn't really mean anything without the follow up number. But it's a great number to show you're definitely preg go!

Fx you get the progesterone soon!


----------



## Blackrain90

Based on what I've read, your level sounds normal for 11dpo. I definitely agree that given how low your prog levels were, a rash is a minor side effect to make sure baby stays put. Hopefully you are able to figure something out for getting the new progesterone though.

Todmommy welcome back. We have all been there don't worry. But I am excited to hear how your interview went!

Mrscletus Sorry I've never heard of it.


----------



## Blackrain90

As for me...I was hoping the swelling would stay away this time but well...no such luck. First pic is some minor swelling last night, second is this evening. (I'm very petite with tiny feet and ankles...normally..)
 



Attached Files:







20160428_212029-1.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 1









20160429_180638-1.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mrscletus

Oh black you poor thing... 

Angel I think that sounds like a normal levels, but like Krissie said- hard to say without the follow up test. 
I say stick it out with the pills and drink lots of water.. Could just be something like a niacin flush where hydrating really helps! And yes I am army 14 years in so far! 

AFM--- Just over here waiting to feel some O symptoms.


----------



## Blackrain90

FYI I was reading a chart where someone was tallying DPO hcg levels. Out of 212 women reporting at 11DPO, the average HCG level was 23. So I think as long as it doubles like it should, you're good :)

When are you testing again? (or are you)


----------



## krissie328

Oh black how miserable! I hope it doesn't get any worse. 

Mrscletus- hope you o soon!

Tod- I am curious too! How did it go?

Afm, I'm thinking af will show soon. I'm getting my classic pms symptoms minus a break out on my jaw.


----------



## cupcake.

Oh black, that looks uncomfortable! But i'm sure i'll have so much swelling as well, i'm prone to water retention anyway.. 

Angel, like the others said, the important thing is the doubling but 38 at 11dpo sounds good :) in germany it's not common to get blood tests taken so i never knew my levels. 

And woah about the progesterone! Sorry it gave you a rash and i'm surprised rhey would give you an oral pill as vaginal depositories are absorbed so much quicker and seeing how bad you seem to need it.. 
But wow are they expensive over there.. I got prescribed vaginal progesterone depositories because of my hematoma and had to pay out of pocket .. It was only 33 (About the same maybe a bit less in dollars) ! Come to germany maybe? Haha


----------



## Angel5000

So no one within a 45 minute drive of me can get progesterone suppository before Monday night. I went ahead and took the pills anyway last night, and didn't have another reaction and the rash was cleared up. So when the dr opens I'm going to ask if I can just stay on the pills and see how that goes. 

I did find that I Can request an exemption from my insurance for coverage for the suppository if the version they do cover (the pills) are either not effective for treating me or if I am suffering adverse side effects that could endanger me. So if the doctor wants me to switch to suppositories I'll put in an exemption request and see if I can get that fixed. Turns out the reason it's so much money is that they wont' cover ANY of it. :/ 



Black - Oh my! That looks so uncomfortable!! Is there anything you can do to help the swelling? As for testing... I'm testing every day :rofl: I'm so scared that I'm going to just wake up and it'll be gone. Plus, I have probably 20 Wondfo's, 10 Dollar Tree, and a few others in my drawer. Gotta use them.  Mostly I'm watching to see if the lines darken. 

Cletus - I think you're right, it looked similar to a niacin flush, and by about 2pm it was cleared up and it didn't come back last night even after taking my next 2 pills. I drank so much water though that I had to get up 4x in the middle of the night!! :wacko: I'm so thirsty right now it's insane. 

14 years army? Wow! I'm impressed! My BIL is air force, and I have a couple cousins in Army and Navy. Are you planning to retire at 20?


Cupcake - I was surprised the gave me the pills too, because I've heard that the vaginal suppository is much more effective. I think that different insurance companies pay differently, but mine doesn't pay for the vaginal. Looking at what you pay, maybe I need to head to Germany! :haha:


----------



## Blackrain90

People have mentioned compression socks might help, but I absolutely hate wearing socks if I don't need them. Plus I wear flip flops every day (got an exemption to wear them in the office because of the swelling) so I would have to find different work shoes. With 2.5 weeks of work left- not worth it haha.


----------



## Blackrain90

And also....I wouldn't be upset if there was some peestick porn on here hahaha


----------



## krissie328

Blackrain90 said:


> And also....I wouldn't be upset if there was some peestick porn on here hahaha

Me either! :haha:


----------



## MsRipple

Poking my head back in (I can't stay away, lol), to say congratulations Angel! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!

DH and I have an appointment at the urologist in two weeks. Reading that he might have to have a surgery to address the sperm issue. If that's the case, then I (who previously could not stand when people said "we're pregnant") will think it would be right on to say "we're pregnant" if indeed we ever do get pregnant! Working very hard on crossing each bridge when we come to it, which goes a bit against the grain for the type A planner I normally am.


----------



## Blackrain90

Yes that seems like a valid time to use that phrase lol. Really hope the urologist has some options to help you!


----------



## todmommy4568

I think my interview went really well! I am still waiting on the final decision but I think I will know on Monday or Tuesday. She told me which units and hours and said that would be what they could offer me and asked if it was okay and kept saying you will do this and you will do that like I already had it so I am taking that as a good sign! Our avoidance of getting pregnant this month has not gone so well :blush: We are having fun this month so it has been hard haha we are chasing each other around the house like teenagers, very refreshing actually :haha:

Angel I am so so happy for you!!!!!

Black I got swelling like that towards the end of my pregnancy and what got it down for me was watermelon :wacko: I wasn't a huge fan of water so I wasn't drinking enough but I ate a watermelon a day pretty much lol and my swelling went down completely!


----------



## Blackrain90

My husband just made a cankle joke. Legit. (For the record, my husband is a walking sense of humor)

He was talking about his "cankles"- my fit, lean, long distance runner husband. I just stared at him and he says- "Yeah I guess I can't talk- your cankles have cankles!!"
He is lucky I am in a good mood. My response? "I don't have cankles! Hell I barely have feet! My legs literally turn straight into toes!"

He stared at me for a good 15 seconds before bursting out laughing. I have been so grumpy lately, I think he was just shocked to hear me make a joke hahaha.

Tod I've got my fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## Angel5000

For your viewing pleasure, my collection of pee stick porn! :rofl: 

Each of the first 3 pics has my test from 11DPO, 12DPO, and 13DPO (today). You can see the progression. The wondfo's are disappointingly light, but the walmart brand has a really good line. The last pic has the CB Digi and an EPT blue dye. I ONLY picked up the EPT Blue Dye specifically because I wanted to find the LEAST SENSITIVE test that the store had, and this was it. it listed only an 85% effective rate at -1 day, so I went with it. I wanted to see if a very insensitive test would still pick up (paranoid much? :rofl: )

Enjoy the porn. ;) 


Got hold of my doctor today. Took awhile, I guess they were really busy so it took awhile for them to get back to me. They decided that I should stay on the pills for now, since I didn't have a reaction last night. But if I have any redness or shortness of breathe again I am to stop again immediately. They don't want me to go until Monday night without progesterone. 

Today's pills didn't give me nearly the side effects that they did on Friday. Felt a little fuzzy but not at bad. I'm happy about that! 

Doctor appointment Monday to check HCG levels and progesterone levels. And then every 48 hours blood work until my HCG is up to 1500 and thats when they'll do an ultrasound to locate the embryo sac. 

I can't believe this is actually happening!

:wacko: 


I will definitely get some pee stick porn up!! I've got loads of them. :rofl: The addition is so very very real! 

*Black* - You only have 2.5 weeks of work left?! Oh wow! Time has gone so fast!! I can't believe you're there already! So excited for your little one! Sounds like your husband has a fun sense of humor. :haha: 


*Ripple* Thank you! :hugs: Sounds like that would be the perfect scenario to say "we're pregnant"! :hugs: Hoping the best for you two! I'll be keeping everything crossed for you! Keep us updated, if you feel up to it. I really hope the urologist has some options! :)

*Tod* Good luck! Sounds like it went well!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1757.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 6









IMG_1758.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 6









IMG_1759.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 6









FullSizeRender.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Angel5000

Oh I should add that DH is joking that he's going to have to clear off his side of the bathroom counter because my pee tests are going to take over. I had a total of 22 tests on the counter as of an hour ago!! :rofl: 

I finally let him convince me to throw away the doubles (I tested twice a day on 10DPO, 11DPO, and 12DPO, and 3 times on 11 and 12 with the Wondfos, and used more than one test each time) so I only have 1 test from each day now left, plus today's tests. 

I can't help it. I just can't seem to stop!


----------



## Blackrain90

Haha Angel, when TTC #2, I was searching through a drawer for something and found a bag full of positive pee sticks from when I got pregnant with Connor. Like, a big zip lock. The addiction is real.


----------



## cupcake.

Great lines angel :) 
And my OH always said i was running a chemistry lab in our bathroom with all the OPKs and then pregnancy tests i was hoarding. I've thrown out all the cheapie strips but still have all the tests that come in actual cases. And also the clearblue digi, even though the reading was gone like 24 hours after taking the test.


----------



## todmommy4568

Those lines look great angel! :dance:

I got the internship!!!! :happydance: As far as TTC I think me and the hubs timed the month pretty well considering we weren't trying or paying attention :haha: I will be around 10dpo on mothers day so I am thinking about trying a test then. I have a feeling (FX'ed) that now that I have an internship secured and I am done with school on Thursday that my stress level will be way down and we will be able to get a little bean in there and sticking.


----------



## Angel5000

My second round of betas were done today!

Today's HCG: 167 
Progesterone: 26.3. 

The nurse said that HCG # was really good, it's more than doubling every 2 days. :happydance:

Progesterone had been at 5 before, and they wanted progesterone over 20, and it is, so this is good news!!! 

They want me every 48 hours until it reaches 1600 and then they'll do an ultrasound. After 2 CPs, I'm terrified this isn't real. But the numbers today are making me less anxious and a little more aware that this is REAL. :cloud9:

Of course I'm still testing. :rofl: DH asked if I would stop now but I have 4 more WalMart brand tests left and maybe 15 Wondfo's. :haha: I won't buy any more tests though. Except maybe a CB with Week Indicator. Just for fun. (attached pics with yesterdays tests added for comparison). More Pee Stick porn. :haha:


*Tod* - Congrats!!!!! That's so exciting!!!!!! how long does the internship last? 

Good luck this month! Hopefully this is your lucky month! That would be so great if we could be bump buddies! :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender-1.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 3









FullSizeRender.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## krissie328

Fantastic job today! Fx for your bfp now!

The numbers are looking great Angel. I think this is it for you!!


----------



## Angel5000

:D 

I hope so! 

.... I need to stay away from the internet. I just discovered a "blighted ovum" (I had no idea this existed before) and started panicking myself into thinking this could be us. :dohh: 

WTF is wrong with me!? I'm not usually this much of a panicky person!


----------



## krissie328

I think it's natural Angel. I had the most ridiculous melt down at 9 weeks pregnant. It last hours and I was convinced my baby was going to have no brain. (The back story is I wasn't taking folic acid when I got pregnant and I had just found out I was diabetic. Well the doctors decided to tell me all the horrible things that could go wrong.) I felt like a horrible horrible person for ever getting pregnant. My poor dh must have thought I had lost it. 

I quickly discovered I could not Google anything as I was so paranoid. I had terrible anxiety when it came to my baby when I was pregnant and when he was a newborn.


----------



## krissie328

I went to my doctor today. She is testing my thyroid to see if it is functioning okay. I've never had a bad test but figured it has been a couple years so it was worth checking.


----------



## mrscletus

Good news all around ladies! Tod that's awesome that you got the internship... And I totally feel you on the 'not trying' thing. I said I wasn't going to temp or test.. And suddenly DH has so much energy and we have been acting like newlyweds again!! Lots of cm today and lots of bd'ing in the last couple of days!! 

Angel your numbers are growing- and stay off google! It will stress you out! Your lines are looking great!!


----------



## Blackrain90

Yay Tod I'm so happy for you! Yes hopefully less stress will help you get knocked up haha!!

Angel those numbers look wonderful, you certainly aren't having a chemical this time! And yes stay away from google!! I had bleeding and google was the worst thing ever. Since you will be monitored a bit more closely by the sounds of it, hopefully it will put your mind at ease a bit.

Krissie I hope your test goes well!

Yay for sex ladies haha! I wish. I'm not normally obsessed with DTD (and still am not now) but even I'm getting a little restless with no sex! Was really uncomfortable when we did around 20 weeks so we stopped for a few months; tried again around 32 weeks and went well, but I was in agony for a week afterward (have a misaligned pelvis and it upset my sciatic nerve) so doctor told me to avoid the rest of pregnancy. Which sucks haha.


----------



## Blackrain90

The day is finally here. Tomorrow is my OB appointment to book my csection. I'm a bit nervous. 

The doctors have my due date a week later than it should be based on every possible factor. 

They go by the first ultrasound for dates; the thing is, my bladder was really full and the tech even admitted she was having trouble getting the measurements. Pic was super blurry. But that is the date they go by.

Based on their date: I ovulated a full week after my positive ovulation test (and got pregnant having sex 6 days before O). And I got a positive preg test 4DPO. 

My emerg room ultrasound (2 weeks after the first) put my due date exactly as I have it. My 20 week ultrasound had me a couple days further along than my date. Based on my last doctors appointment, I'm measuring about a half week ahead of my date. And my last period date matches my dates.

All of this logic, but they won't change my due date in their system because process says they go by the first ultrasound date.

Soooo I am really hoping that the OB uses common sense and doesn't book my section based on their date, otherwise it will basically be when I'm actually 40 weeks, and after the traumatic experience I had with my first, I do not want to risk going into labour.

I have heard good things about this guy (and I remember him being really nice when he did my first section) so I am really hoping for the best!


----------



## cupcake.

Black, how exciting! Definitely hope they'll use common sense, what nonsense that your doctors won't change the due date! 

10+1 today. Time does fly even though it doesn't always feel like it. 
I'm feeling good.. Too good for my liking, no nausea and either my boobs aren't as sore anymore or i got used to how they feel. I'm so worried that something is going wrong in there :( 
Even though logically i know probably all is well. The chances of something happening after seeing baby twice, growing appropriately with a strong heartbeat are soo slim but i still worry.

We'll announce to our parents this sunday (mother's day in germany) and i know my parents will be so happy and excited and i'm so scared that after my next ultrasound may 12th i'll have to crush their hearts and tell them there won't be a baby after all.. Ugh, i hate this constant worrying!


----------



## mrscletus

krissie328 said:


> I went to my doctor today. She is testing my thyroid to see if it is functioning okay. I've never had a bad test but figured it has been a couple years so it was worth checking.

Glad to hear the doc is being pro-active, don't want anything to be going on with your thyroid tho.. fingers crossed it is functioning normally.


----------



## Blackrain90

Well, not the results I was hoping for but with the reasoning, I'm not too upset.

C-section is scheduled for June 13.

He took all the factors into consideration (period put me June 14, ultrasounds put me June 13, 15 or 20) so he is using a due date of June 15 to base it on.

He said they are finding babies born before 39 weeks are still showing signs of being a bit more premature than they would like, so they schedule between 39-40 weeks. He is gone June 6-10; said I could do June 8-10 if I wanted but would be a different doctor. I really like this one, so decided to go with his suggested date. 

The unexpected news- my blood pressure is higher than he would like (was about 136 over 86 today). He is taking over care from my doctor, and said if it is high again next Tuesday, I will need to stop work, and we will reevaluate my csection date.


----------



## mrscletus

So glad that you are happy with the date Black.. Trust me you don't want them to do it early.. It's a scary feeling when you are tied to the operating table and they preform the section and say 'whoa, this baby us early' then he had to stay in the NICU over night because his lungs weren't completely ready. 

AFM- lots if EWCM today!!! Also some o pains.. It's amazing how much more I am paying attention to my body when not temping/testing..


----------



## Angel5000

Yeah, I think I am going to stay away from Google. It keeps terrifying me. 

Going in today for the next set of blood work. I'm going to my PCP though because they can do lab work in the afternoon whereas my RE only does lab work in the morning and I can't keep missing work. So I probably won't get these results until tomorrow. (My RE will do labs in the morning and have results by that afternoon). 

For those of you with BFPs - when did you stop temping? I've still been temping because I'm only 17DPO and was thinking I'd stop but was wondering wha others have done. It's been reassuring ot see the temps still above 98 (which is quite high for me) every morning. But they are going down by about half a degree each day for the last week and it's starting to make me paranoid (I'm still testing each morning and my Wondfo's are getting really dark so that is reassuring). I think I need to stop temping. 


Krissie - good luck with the thyroid test. Is there anything in particular that made you decide to have it tested?

Black - Glad you are happy with the date. Hope your blood pressure comes down. Maybe it was just high from the stress of worrying about the date? 

cupcake - :hugs: Exciting that you are telling your parents but I can completely understand the fear. I keep checking my boobs to make sure they are still sore.


----------



## Blackrain90

Actually Angel that seems very accurate (along with rushing to the appt) so will see what happens next week.

I stopped temping a few days after positive. If you are being monitored and testing there isnt really any point anymore and it will stress you out lol.

Please keep people from Fort McMurray, Alberta in your thoughts and prayers today- the entire city (62K) has been evacuated due to wildfires. (I am in Central AB, and this is Northern AB). 
Hundreds of homes (some entire subdivisions) have been destroyed already and it won't be under control for quite some time by the sounds of it. I can't even imagine :(


----------



## krissie328

Angel5000 said:


> Krissie - good luck with the thyroid test. Is there anything in particular that made you decide to have it tested?

Because I have every symptom of having low thyroid. So I figured before I am pregnant I would rather know if I need to do anything. 

Black- lovely that you have a date!! I cannot believe you and Beth will be having babies next month!!

Angel- I stopped temping about 15 dpo with my last. 

mrscletus- Fx you catch that eggie!!


----------



## cupcake.

Angel, i think i stopped around 15dpo. I didn't want to add another reason for paranoia haha 

And what a tragedy black &#128532; 
But i'm glad you're happy with the date and seriously, next month! It's gone so quickly!


----------



## mrscletus

OMG krissie- new pic= totes adorable!!!!


----------



## todmommy4568

Thanks for the congrats ladies! I am super excited! I am working on my final projects as we speak, tomorrow is my last day of classes and I now have two papers left and then I am done except for my internship! I can't believe after 7 years and a million changes in majors I am this close to finally having a degree and a career that I love! Now just to fill up this damn vehicle with babies! For some reason DH has been making more and more comments lately about how my vehicle is too large (Nissan Armada) and I keep telling him I have every intention of having enough babies to fill up that third row :haha: 

Angel - The internship last from the end of August to the first week of December. It is supposed to be 4-5 months but that comes out to be more like three. Basically as long as we got our 465 hours in we are good to go! Your lines are looking amazing btw!!! 

Black - like everyone else said I cannot believe it is that time already! 

Krissie - I agree with cletus, noticed that new pic right away and OhMyDamn SO CUTE!

Cupcake - I'm sure it will be amazing when you tell your parents! Can't wait to hear all about it!!


----------



## krissie328

Tod- it is such a huge relief to get to that point!! You have done amazing for sure. 

Thanks ladies. I am in love with that picture. I got it on the first shot when I was trying. I fell in complete love with it.


----------



## Angel5000

What a tragedy black! Keeping everyone in my prayers. 

Thanks for the advice ladies, I've decided to stop temping. 

Today i sent DH to the store for pickles. I desperately want salt! I've been talking about a CB with week estimator but he said he wasn't buying me any more tests (I won't but them at the local store Bc the town is so small and they lock them up and my students work there so I do t want to have them see me buying pregnancy tests). He came home with my pickles and handed me a box tests :happydance: 

I totally expected it to say 1-2 weekseven tho I know I'm 17dpo so that's 2-3 but didn't expect it when suddenly it popped up! 

I feel some relief. I think I'm finally believing I am really pregnant!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## todmommy4568

Thats great Angel!!!!! Word of caution: be careful with the salt, I craved salt so much when I was pregnant and I blew up like a hot air balloon, not fun haha.


----------



## Blackrain90

^^^What she said!!!


----------



## cupcake.

Yup angel, definitely pregnant :happydance: :hugs: 

Well, my sore boobs are back and yesterday i felt quite queasy again for a while so i'm relieved my symptoms haven't abandoned me.
Though i must say, i wouldn't be mad if the constipation would disappear even for just a few days.. 

it's a bank holiday in germany today, so no work :happydance: i'm getting more and more excited to tell our parents on sunday!


----------



## todmommy4568

Cupcake no work sounds awesome! Have you tried taking something for the constipation? Constipation is the worst!

Black I just saw a video from the fire on the news, it looked so scary! I'm glad that it's not near you but so sad for these people.


----------



## Angel5000

Oh yeah I'm already having issues. I am pretty bloated right now. I really need to lay off the salt. I'm at this point where I'm constantly thirsty. And I'm craving salt. Not a good combo. And exhausted. All the time. I am having trouble finishing my Masters thesis paper because I come home from work and can't stay awake! I didn't think that would kick in this soon! 

Today I go see my PCP to discuss weaning off some of my meds and to get my homeocystene levels checked due to the MTHFR diagnosis. Will get my results from yesterday's betas today too. Then another test Friday. I'm ready to be done giving blood. I'm surprised I have any left anymore! :haha:

Cupcake - I bet you're excited!! I am kinda sad we didn't get to tell my mom in any kind of cute way because of how she called but I will be excited to tell DHs mom. We'll tell her after our first ob scan I think.


----------



## cupcake.

Tod, there's not much i can take unfortunately. I'm prone to constipation anyway so being pregnant makes that just much worse haha all i got is drinking lots of water and eating right.. Which doesn't always happen i have to admit haha 

Angel, sorry the fatigue is already setting in :hugs: 
And i'm so excited! I think i already told but we'll give them little books that say grandma for beginners and grandpa for beginners and i'm so excited to see their faces when they understand! 
I'm so ready to announce, it's nice to have something between OH and me but i'm ready for everyone to know!


----------



## krissie328

That will be a lot of fun cupcake. I'm sure everyone will bring so excited.

Afm, af finally arrived. So I'm excited to get this cycle going. :happydance:


----------



## todmommy4568

Okay ladies I have officially gone mental, it's time for a confession :haha:

So I have been completely obsessed with twins the last couple weeks...or maybe a month. Who's counting? :) So I already take a baby aspirin and have been taking a little bit more folic acid on top of my prenatal. So last night as I was taking my folic acid and baby aspirin I looked down and said "don't worry babies we'll get you settled in there nice and good" :dohh: So now this morning I have a fever ( has ranged from 97.9-98.7) and am so dizzy! My clients are not happy because we usually go to Walmart Thursday morning and I told the we wouldn't be going today because with me being so dizzy I wasn't comfortable driving them and putting us at risk. So now I have convinced myself with the fever and dizziness that either my pep talk to my egg(s) worked last night and I am pregnant or I am dying from some unknown illness :rofl:


----------



## todmommy4568

Yay krissie!!!! :dance:

Cupcake you will have to share all the details!!!


----------



## Angel5000

My hcg results are in!! I'm at 541 yesterday! It was only 167 on Monday. Now I'm back on google and I've almost convinced myself there must be twins in there for that high of hcg at 17dpo! I'm only 4w+3! 


Cupcake - have you tried chia seeds? They really help me! I'm prone to constipation and that helps keep me regulated. 

Tod - :rofl: really hoping its babies and not death by illness. :haha:


----------



## mrscletus

Tods- you crack me up!! :rofl: seriously... twins, who wishes that, although I want 4 kids, and dh has already said this is the last one--- so 2 at once would get me to 4, LOL

Yay krissie- so exciting that she finally arrived!! woot woot! 

Cupcake- I am excited to hear how the parents (grandparents) react... 

Angel- I am so excited for you as well... all that time waiting/trying is finally worth it right?? Cant wait to hear about your next appt.

Black- how are you feeling?


----------



## todmommy4568

The numbers are awesome angel!!! :dance:


----------



## todmommy4568

Cletus I want four too! DH is on board with it though haha I told him if we had twins then it's two pregnancies and we're done instead of three pregnancies and his response was what happens if we have twins twice....I told him .then we have a basketball team!! He shook his head and walked away unamused lol


----------



## mrscletus

HAHAHA... 

I will definitely settle for 3 tho... pretty sure I am getting too old to have 2 more (at different times) and there are no twins in our direct family... so I am thinking just one will be perfectly fine.

Angel- those numbers are awesome!! (maybe twins)


----------



## krissie328

Angles fabulous news!

Tod- that's awesome! Maybe a by crazy. :haha:

I'm terrified of twins. My mom had twins, my grandpa was a twin and had 6 other sets of twin siblings. So it's a real possibility. And then I add clomid into the mix. :wacko:

I'm hoping for one more healthy bub and then I'm hoping to be done.


----------



## cupcake.

I had such super strong ovulation pains this pregnancy cycle that i was convinced i must be releasing multiple eggs! Obviously didn't :rofl: 

Those numbers are awesome angel! Twins would be so cool! 

And i will definitely try chia seeds, i have them at home! Thanks for the tip :)

OH and I just took a nice long walk together and i can just picture us taking walks with our baby in the pram or wearing the baby &#128522;

And krissie, yay for AF and a new cycle! Hope it will give you your sticky rainbow &#128525;


----------



## todmommy4568

Oh come on krissie you know you want twins! Lol jk

Cletus you are not too old just that much more mature to be able to handle more :flower:

Cupcake I know the feeling!

So let's ignore the fact that I have lost my ever loving mind and tested in the middle of the day on probably a 2 hour hold while drinking water the whole time. AND take a minute to gander at some pee porn. I will anxiously wait to hear your responses about if you see anything or not because my eyes are evil :devil:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## todmommy4568

Make sure you click on it....otherwise you can't see it :rofl:


----------



## krissie328

todmommy4568 said:


> Make sure you click on it....otherwise you can't see it :rofl:

Hehe... I can actually see it. 

I hope it gets darker.


----------



## todmommy4568

Oh my gosh that means I haven't completely lost it! Since I didn't keep track at all I suppose I could have O'ed earlier than I think but I'm thinking it is just a faulty test


----------



## Angel5000

Omg tod I actually see a shadow on that invert. Test again!! 4 hour hold. No water. I want to see more porn!


----------



## todmommy4568

Lol that means it really is there if you can see it angel! I am holding with no water I'm so anxious! :haha: I hate getting so excited though because I don't think I would get a positive this early...


----------



## Angel5000

todmommy4568 said:


> Lol that means it really is there if you can see it angel! ..

:rofl: right?!?!?! 

I can't wait to see your next test!!


----------



## Blackrain90

todmommy4568 said:


> Lol that means it really is there if you can see it angel! I am holding with no water I'm so anxious! :haha: I hate getting so excited though because I don't think I would get a positive this early...

OMG I almost peed a little when I read that hahaha, but it's true- if Angel can see it, there must be something there!

I would say 7DPO you're crazy, there's no way...but I see it too! Maybe it's those twins producing hcg super fast...:haha:


----------



## Blackrain90

Oh man ladies you make me laugh!

Angel those are phenomenal numbers, I'm really excited for you! Twins are a definite possibility...

Cupcake I used something called Restoralax, it's a stool softener that my doctor said was perfectly safe and it worked wonders for me. (She said I could use every day my whole preg and would be safe) Not sure if you have there but I highly recommend it (as someone with IBS).

I'm feeling okay, aside from the swelling and stress. Every little thing feels stressful right now. We cancelled a trip to see my SIL 4 hours away because I'm not comfortable with it given my blood pressure. She is the type of person who will use subtle guilt tripping while trying to seem concerned...and every time I read her texts I just get so stressed. 
Even things that are minor and shouldn't stress me out have been. Probably isn't helping my BP..


----------



## todmommy4568

Black you need to do what is right for you screw the SIL! You and baby are far more important than a trip!

Twin bump buddies how awesome would that be!! Unfortunately it is looking like the test earlier was a cruel joke. I'm not surprised or upset as it is so so early but it was fun while it lasted :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 5


----------



## todmommy4568

And the Wondfo :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mrscletus

Tods- I totally saw something on the invert.. The second set of tests not so much... But you are still way early!! Crazy tester!! Although I am dying to pee on something! Hahaha

Black- definitely do what's right for you and the bubs- the SIL can shove it.. And she should know this is not the time to be traveling! Geesh..


----------



## Blackrain90

Yeah, she is putting up the front of being sympathetic and whatnot, but she is a very self involved person and always sneaks some guilt in there. I'm trying to just avoid messaging her, don't need the stress.

Tod you have a positive OPK in your chart, was that actually a positive or just put in there to get the ovulation date? Even if you were a couple days off, it's still super early so I'm holding out hope for ya!

Side note- Jesus I am sick of being pregnant haha. Severe swelling (my son tripped over my foot tonight and I legit cried), Braxton hicks that are starting to actually get painful, other aches and pains in my tummy anytime I move, getting out of breath just getting up or walking around the house....I know I'm going to miss it once it's done, but right now I am just done haha.


----------



## cupcake.

Tod, i could totally see it on the invert! It's still early, so i'm having my fingers crossed!


----------



## todmommy4568

Black I would say I hope you start feeling better...but you won't so I'm not going to say it. But I do hope the next month goes quick for you! The positive OPK on my chart actually was a positive. My cycles and my best friends cycles have been doing weird things lately trying to sync and she said her boobs were sore and wanted an O test which was almost positive so I took one for shits and giggles to see if our O days synced up and it was positive.....well very very close to positive but it was on no hold and drinking stuff so if it was a hold it would've been blazing.


----------



## Blackrain90

Haha thanks Tod:flower:

Well I look forward to an abundance of peestick porn in the next few days!


----------



## Angel5000

My graduate thesis presentation is in about 3 weeks, and I'm so far behind. The progesterone has made me so fuzzy headed for the last week that I haven't been able to do hardly any work on my paper and before that I was sick with pneumonia. Of all the months, it would be my last month of my program. I'm so tired lately too (I blame the progesterone on that) that by the time I Get home from work I'm just dead, and trying to work on this paper is killng me. 

Plus DH's mom and brothers are coming to visit this weekend. :dohh: I'm going to have the hardest time getting this stuff done. Ugh. I just have to survive this last month. Hopefully I Can finish before MS sets in!


tod - aww I swear I saw it on that invert. I'm waiting for more peestick porn. :haha: 

Black - :hugs: Your SIL sounds like she's being a real bitch. And I'm sorry you're so miserable. I hope this last month goes quickly for you.


----------



## todmommy4568

So symptom of the day *drum roll* my gums keep randomly bleeding.

Angel hopefully you are able to get your thesis finished the tiredness is a real drag!


----------



## mrscletus

Could this be the month for all of us?? I am so hopeful right now its silly!! 

Tod, when do you plan on getting your pee stick fix next??

Based on my symptoms only, I put in an O day of dc12 on FF it was an "override function"... so that means I am 2dpo... I am waiting to pee until AF is late as I don't have any more ICs... but if I happen to come across some in my cleaning, or if amazon oddly sends me some, I will test sooner. LOL


----------



## krissie328

Ohh!! I am looking forward to some happy news soon. 

Angel- good luck getting your work done. I had crippling fatigue when I was pregnant with DS. You sound just like I did. But I made it through graduate school so it is possible!! 

I remember the morning I was finishing my paper for my Ed.S. and submitting it I told my professor it was my final revision as I was leaving the evening to go have a baby. :haha: Thankfully they accepted it and I was done!!


----------



## todmommy4568

I'm Amazon just randomly comes through for you :rofl: that would be great! They should make a pregnancy test button, it would probably be the most profitable button they make :haha:

I don't know when I will test again. Before the random test yesterday I was planning on Mother's Day so maybe I will stick with that. Surprisingly I'm not to uppity this cycle. Think it's probably because I feel like there is little chance without tracking things.


----------



## Blackrain90

You may not have been tracking much, but based on your BD days and positive OPK I think you are in with a great shot Tod!

Angel I hope the exhaustion and cloudiness eases long enough to finish your paper! YOU CAN DO IT!

Update on the fire north of us: it has now spread over 330 square miles. At least 1700 buildings (mostly homes) have been destroyed, with over 88,000 people evacuated. The province has declared a state of emergency. Sounds like the only shot of the fire going out is torrential rain- unfortunately there is no rain predicted for the next two weeks...there is normally still snow on the ground this time of year, so +25C with no precipitation is like unheard of.
I know some people who have lost everything, it just breaks my heart.

It has been amazing to see the outpouring of support from the whole province though- random people offering up rooms in their house, food, clothes etc. to complete strangers. So many companies (including my own) donating $100K to red cross and giving free products/services to evacuees. Makes me proud to be an Albertan.


----------



## krissie328

Black- that is heartbreaking for sure!


----------



## cupcake.

It really is heartbreaking, it's been all over the news in germany as well..

Today we'll tell OH grandma that she will be a great grandma! We figured we should tell her before his other grandma knows tomorrow, as the other one probably won't be able to keep her mouth shut and then she won't hear it from us haha 
But i love her so much and i'm very excited to tell her! I know she'll be so happy. 
Such an exciting weekend, announcing to her today and to our closest family (parents, siblings, his other grandma) tomorrow! 
I'm just so nervous that anything will be wrong at the scan next week


----------



## Angel5000

Just stopping in, I've been so busy lately I haven't had much time to drop in. MIL is coming to town today and staying through tomorrow. Plus I have to work on my paper so I probably won't be on much. 

Black - so heartbreaking but it restores my faith in humanity when you we see the things that people are willing to do to help others! 

cupcake - Yay! That's so exciting! 

Cletus - Welcome to the TWW :D 

Tod - waiting for my porn. . . . :coffee: 

:rofl:




EDIT: 

Betas are in!! Up above 1800! This is the second time my Betas have tripled! Hoping this is a good sign. The nurse said it was very good. :happydance:

Tomorrow we go in for our first US to locate the egg sac. What a way to spend mothers day.... seeing my first bean!! I know I won't actually see my bean, at most we'll just see the sac, but at least I'll know there's something growing there.


----------



## cupcake.

Congrats angel! Those numbers are great! Please update when you got your scan :hugs:

As for me, we told our parents today &#128155; They were all very happy! Especially my parents and sisters are just super excited and can't wait for the baby!
It's the best feeling knowing our baby is so loved already by everyone &#128155;&#128155; 

Now we just need to see you happy and healthy wiggling on the ultrasound on thursday please! It would be heartbreaking to have to tell them i lost the baby.. So i'm trying not to think about it much. 

My mom also said she never had any symptoms during pregnancy except a growing belly and a baby at the end of it haha she never had any nausea or fatigue or anything so i'm relieved that since she never had much in the way of symptoms it really doesn't mean anything that don't have that many as well. 
I can't wait for thursday. I'll be 11+3 so not 12 weeks exactly but if baby is doing well then i think i can count myself quite safe &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## krissie328

Good luck today Angel! 

That's great you got to tell everyone cupcake. 

Afm, I was suppose to start clomid on Friday. But when dh got to work he found out his hours had been cut. He's certian they will be back by July but I am not willing to chance it. 

Since I am high risk I have higher med bills and we cannot afford any extra especially with the expense of ds surgery. So for now we are not using clomid until his hours are restored. :cry:

I just cannot believe this happened literally the day I was suppose to start clomid. I'm pretty heartbroken by it all. 

My plan for now is to not prevent and eat low carb. If it happens it happens but if not then I guess we will do clomid when his hours pick back up.


----------



## Angel5000

Went for my Ultrasound today. Found my gestational sac, and doctor says everything looks good for 4W+6. After this week, the doctor is going to see me every week for an US until I am 12 weeks! :wacko: Wow! I'll get an US every week! Right now I have just a little blob, but it's a cute little blob. ;) I'm so excited. :D

He thinks we're going to maybe see the heart beat next appointment (scheduled for 6W+1). 

I've been wished a happy mothers day today by my doctor and a couple friends who already know. I feel so loved. <3 


cupcake - Yay! I'm so glad that your family was happy. <3 So exciting!! :hugs: I'm sure everything will be good at your next appointment but keep us updated! 


krissie - Oh no! I'm so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## cupcake.

Wow, ultrasound every week, i want that too! Haha must be so reassuring! 
And i too think you'll see the heartbeat! I did at my first ultrasound and i was about 6+1 or 6+2 :) so exciting! :happydance:


----------



## Angel5000

So reassuring! Makes me feel so much more comfortable. I told DH that in the future I don't want To go anywhere else, even if we dont have trouble conceiving future kids! :haha: this is like the royal treatment! And I guess they do it for all their expectant moms because they know how stressful it is and of course by the time someone sees them they have been through enough problems. :) 

Can't wait to hear about your Thursday appt cupcake


----------



## Blackrain90

Cupcake I'm glad you got to tell everyone. I'm sure your ultrasound will go well :)

Krissie I'm so sorry :( Hopefully his hours will go back up sooner. With the timing, maybe it wasn't meant to be just yet. Easier said than actually going through I'm sure. Lots of hugs your way.

Angel I am jealous of all your ultrasounds but that does make sense!

I have now had my ten millionth person ask "oh you must be due any day now hey?" Gotta love the shock on their face when I tell them I still have a month left haha.


----------



## mrscletus

Krissie- :hugs: hun!! I am so sorry this happened now, but maybe like Black said it just means it wasn't meant to be just yet- everything happens for a reason. Maybe more hours at home will equal more bd time :) You never know...

Cupcake- so great that you got to tell your family- and good luck for your scan, I am sure you and baby are doing just fine. 

Angel- that is so exciting that you get an US every week!! 

AFM- just hanging out at 5 dpo- wondering when I will test as I broke down and bought cheapies at walmart this weekend... LOL... I have to wait at least until 10 dpo right?? but then again, they were only .88 each. HAHAHA


----------



## krissie328

Thanks ladies. :hugs:

I'm feeling pretty good about it today. Dh thinks it will only last about a month. So I am keeping eveything crossed we can start back by July on clomid.


----------



## mrscletus

Need some advice ladies- so doctor said he wouldn't refer me to RE unless we had been trying for a year- well next month, June, will have been a year. So should I call doc now (since appts tend to fill up) and see what they say? Or just wait until we pass the month of June??


----------



## cupcake.

I think i'd just go ahead and call. You're probably right about appointments filling up and if this month isn't lucky you may have to end up waiting longer. 

And if this month does end up to be your lucky one, then no harm done and you can just cancel. So i definitely say go ahead and call :)


----------



## todmommy4568

Cupcake - so happy to hear everything went well with your family!

Angel awesome numbers once again!! So exciting and an us every week is amazing!

Cletus they weren't even a dollar just go ahead and do it :haha: I would call if I were you, if they want you to wait then they will tell you when you call so no harm

Krissie so sorry to hear about that! Sounds like everything will shape up soon though, FX'ed!

I actually haven't tested lol I tested on Saturday but there was nothing and then Sunday I was super busy with family, I had 12 family members over which was crazy for me! It was very overwhelming haha. I don't know if I even want to test, maybe I will tomorrow not sure though. I am so bloated today and my cycle buddy got AF this morning so I'm guessing AF will be gunnin for me any time now.


----------



## krissie328

mrscletus- I would call now just to make sure you had a spot in case you need it. 

Tod- you're killing me!! Fx you get your bfp instead of af.


----------



## todmommy4568

Lol krissie MAYBE I will test. Just a feeling that she is coming and seems like a waste of a test. I feel so icky tonight...as do my neighbors lol the poor men in our building we all get AF at the same time :haha:


----------



## krissie328

Haha! That's great tod. 

I feel awful tonight. Very crampy even though af is gone. I hope she isn't coming around for a second round.


----------



## todmommy4568

Okay this is the last one lol.....now I am just going to wait for that biatch to show her face
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Angel5000

Today I went back to the gym for the first time in 2+ weeks. Between the pneumonia scare and then so many doctor appointments with this pregnancy I haven't gone lately. Plus the exhaustion. I was almost too tired to go but I forced myself to go and I feel so much better afterwards! 

(please no judgement, just need advice) 
Question: what do you ladies think about caffeine? 

My research seems to imply there is a correlation between high caffeine intake and increase miscarriages but also says that <200mg has no correlation between miscarriage and caffeine, and that it is the higher amounts that is a problem. I have cut down to only 1 cup of coffee (if I have a second cup it's decaf but I'm drinking peppermint tea at work now because of the nausea). I had a "zipfizz" this afternoon because come about 1pm I had reached a point where I wasn't going to make it through the rest of my classes at all. The zipfizz has approximately as much caffeine as a cup of coffee. Most of my research says that the reason zipfizz is considered "not recommended" for pregnancy is because of the caffeine, though it has 100mg of caffeine and that is below the limit. And I'm using about half a tube right now. 

I KNOW I should not drink a lot of caffeine, so please no judging..... But the exhaustion is epic. And when dealing with high school kids I can't be that tired....and my last period class is the worst behaved of the day, I need energy to survive. I don't know what else to do. :/ 



MrsCletus - I would call and ask them to put in the referral since you know it can take some time. My dr said that we had to wait until 1 year but to call at 11 months because it could take a month or two to get into the RE sometimes. 


Tod - I'm still hoping AF doesn't show!


----------



## Blackrain90

Angel- as long as you try to stay under 200mg/day I wouldn't be concerned-the less the better, but many people continue their usual cup of coffee with no issues. I would run it past the doc at your next appt since they are probably more experts on this type of thing than the average doctor...but not something I would stress about :) Also other natural sources of energy to avoid the need for extra caffeine could be something to look at as well.

Ironic you would bring up this topic tonight- for the most part I avoided caffeine- especially early on, more so for my husband's sake (as he got quite paranoid about it) but also because it made me extra jittery. 
Well I had a frappuccino today that I didn't realize had like 80mg caffeine in it- no caffeine for around 8 months, plus having IBS, plus the normal laxative effect of caffeine- let's just say I've had a rather uncomfortable evening!!


----------



## Blackrain90

Lol Tod I am the opposite of Angel. She can't see lines on anything, and I can see them on everything :haha:


----------



## todmommy4568

Angel I would say in moderation it is fine. I avoided it during my pregnancy until about 20 weeks because I was paranoid and then after that I started having some caffeine because it helps so much with exhaustion.

Black I imagine that would not be any fun at all! The first time I had caffeine during my pregnancy was by accident lol I got a tea from the gas station and all the sudden was very very hyper and checks the label and voila :haha:

After I was looking at the pic or that test I was convincing myself that I saw something lol line eye is so real! There isn't anything on the test in person though


----------



## krissie328

Aww bummer tod!! Still hoping the witch stays away!!

Angel- I don't really drink caffeine so I am not much help. I couldn't drink coffee when pregnant because it tasted so bad. In fact it was coffee tasting burnt that made me think I was pregnant.


----------



## Blackrain90

Well ladies- I am officially on bed rest! My blood pressure has been pretty up and down- beginning of the appt it was 140/90, few minutes in it was 120/85. But it's concerning my OB enough that he has put me on a low dose blood pressure medication.

Feels really weird. I'm supposed to be sitting whenever possible, very limited physical activity- pretty much anything I don't absolutely have to do, don't do. Told me to just be an incubator haha.

I'm a bit sore and whatnot, but otherwise I feel fine, so I feel lazy sitting at home all day and not really being able to do any chores or anything. I know it's for a good reason, but it still doesn't help the guilt (as I didn't do much housework before since I was working and exhausted in the evenings).


----------



## todmommy4568

Black that would be a really weird feeling...although I would revel in an excuse to do nothing :haha: Hopefully it goes quick, sitting around will probably get old in a hurry!

On an unrelated note I gained 20 of the 30 pounds that I lost back in the last couple months :nope: I canceled my weight watchers a couple weeks ago and I just rejoined this morning, I hate feeling tired and sluggish and not liking the way my clothes fit. I thought it would be fine to just cancel and try a different diet since WW isn't pregnancy approved but I think when I get pregnant I will just keep doing it. It really is a healthy program I just think they haven't studied pregnant women on the plan. During the second tri I can switch to maintenance to up the points a little and during third tri I can go to the breastfeeding option, I know plenty of doctors have given the okay to keep doing it while pregnant. Anyways now I am just rambling :haha: I don't know what my point even was of posting that lol.....I want to be one of those people that can eat anything and stay skinny....when God was deciding who to give the skinny genes to I must have been messing around


----------



## krissie328

That is definitely a hard one Black. I would really struggle to do that!! Hopefully the next month flies by for you. 

Tod- I feel your pain!! I have maintained my weight loss since March but I really need to get back on track. I am hoping with having the summer off work I can focus on my diet more and make better choices. I only have 2.5 weeks left!! :wohoo:


----------



## Blackrain90

Thanks ladies. I'm already failing at it haha, had to go to the grocery store pharmacy to get my meds- 1 hour wait, and I ended up doing a moderate grocery trip while waiting haha...

That sucks Tod- Hopefully going back on WW will make a difference. But yeah as long as your doctor knows you are on it and can make reccomendations for how to modify it when you get pregnant, I don't see why you can't stay on it


----------



## Angel5000

Oh black that's got to be hard!! I would love to have nothing to do right now but I think that after a couple days I'd start to feel lazy and then get stir crazy. Good luck! Follow doctors orders and take care of yourself! :hugs:


Tod - oh that is rough! I'm in a similar boat, the 15-20 pounds I lost in the last few months I've gained back almost all of it in the last few weeks. :( Good luck with the weight watchers again! I know that weight loss always makes me feel less tired and better! I've considered doing weight watchers, because everyone I know who has done it has had a ton of success. Probably not worth starting it now for me. But hopefully you are able to get that weight back off!


----------



## todmommy4568

Krissie - Yay!!! 2.5 weeks to freedom! 

Black - It doesn't sound like you did too much, thats close enough right?? haha. Thanks I think WW will work out well if I can stick with it and don't see the issue with doing it pregnant as long as I am getting all my food groups

Angel - Thanks! Probably not worth starting now but I did it right after I delivered DS and they have a breastfeeding option where they give you more points. It was a lifesaver for dropping the baby weight. PS you have an appleseed now!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I'm not feeling so bloated today, I am still tired but it doesn't feel like that before AF feeling where you are just feeling like crud. Very odd. DH has accused me of being pregnant today because I asked him if he set his boots near me, nope all the way across the room and he hadn't hardly worn them....so then I asked him to put a blanket over his feet :haha: Maybe a late positive? I'm not holding out too much hope but I suppose anything can happen!


----------



## Blackrain90

When are you testing again?


----------



## todmommy4568

I'm not sure....I will be 15 dpo on Friday and my longer cycles I have gotten AF on 15dpo. I want to just wait for AF to show but if she hasn't arrived by Friday I will test for sure. I am hoping I can wait but that is highly unlikely

Unrelated note again :haha: I am working on one of my final papers and it is due in two hours...five page paper...because I procrastinate like a rockstar. I am staring at my abstract page right now and don't have a clue. I am a fast writer and 5 pages in two hours isn't a big deal to me....except I don't think I know what I am supposed to write :dohh: :nope: So ready for school to be done!


----------



## todmommy4568

Quick update because I'm sure you are all dying to know :rofl: I finished my paper with 5 minutes to spare. It was half a page short and one reference short but I am still calling it a success haha.

Angel how is your thesis coming along?


----------



## cupcake.

:rofl: congrats tod! Definitely still a success! 

Ugh, my OH passed his cold onto me! I have a super sore throat and can barely talk, so i'm staying home from work today as i can't take anything for it either other than tea.. Sucks a bit, but at least i'll be able to catch up on some laundry! 

Also.. My scan is tomorrow! Eek, i am so excited and a bit nervous! More excited though as i do think little babycake is a keeper and doing well in there.


----------



## todmommy4568

Boo for the cold cupcake! There are some medications that are safe to take although not sure what meds you have over there. Yay for your scan coming up soon! Can't wait to hear how your lime is doing!!


----------



## krissie328

Way to go tod! 

Hope you feel better quickly cupcake. Good luck with your scan.


----------



## Angel5000

Way to go Tod!! I am impatiently waiting for more POAS porn :haha:

My thesis is coming along. It's at 60ish pages right now. I found out that MSWord2016, my new version, is lacking the ability to set grammar Chck to an specific writing type like 2011 did. I relied very heavily on that to catch my passive voice errors. And other grammar errors for formal writing that the regular grammar catcher doesn't pick up. Thankfully o have 2011 still too so I copied my paper over and am going line by line now checking for formal writing etc. 

Then I still have to edit my methods and discussion section. :dohh: 

So close.... 

Cupcake - hope you are feeling better soon!! :hugs: can't wait to hear about your scan!


----------



## todmommy4568

Angel I'm glad you still had the other version but what a pain in the butt to go back and check it all!

I'm thinking about doing a digi tomorrow or Friday. I have two so why not :haha: I'm sick of squinting for lines....or maybe I will go to the store and get a different brand


----------



## krissie328

I didn't know 2011 did that! That's a really nifty feature! 

Tod- :rofl:


----------



## Angel5000

Tod - As much as I hate spending the $ on the FRER, I can honestly say the FRER line was WAY clearer than my Wondfo lines early on. My Wondfo didn't start showing very good lines until several days later, but the FRER lines were pretty clear. Either that or the WalMart cheap brand (the 88 cent ones) showed up pretty good. Even dollar store showed up better than Wondfo early on. So either of those are a good call. Just avoid FRER Gold - One gave me a Yes and one gave me a No (and the No came with FMU the day after the Yes - and the Yes was with no hold, evening). Then I did some research and found that the digital reader on it is crap and regularly gives false readings. So if you use Digi def go with CB. 

In other words..... test girl! :p


AFM - finding clothes to wear right now is a pain in the @$$. I'm so bloated that I look like I've gained 20 pounds (I have gained several, probably all the damn salt. I've got to stop eating salt!) and my stomach is huge. Trying to find clothes that are somewhat loose and hide it is a pain in the ass. I don't look pregnant, just fat, but I don't feel comfortable either. :( This part sucks.


----------



## todmommy4568

Angel that is a hard time....maybe invest in some jeggings? Or just go to maternity pants right away? I wanted to wear them forever they are the best! :haha:

Yea I'm reluctant to buy another FRER after last month I am hating them. Maybe I will get some Walmart cheapies. I just made an appointment with my GP to discuss options. My appointment is on the 24th so by that time (if I'm not pregnant) we will be in the middle of cycle 11. Even though 2 of those were spent actively avoiding I think she may still help since she wants me to get done having babies so she can remove my breasts and ovaries. She has run all the prenatal blood work already. I'm wondering it I could try clomid as a first option since it is supposed to improve egg quality.....

Edit: forgot to add that my iud was removed mid May last year so technically time wise we are at a year


----------



## Blackrain90

I'm sorry-remove your breasts and ovaries???


----------



## todmommy4568

Blackrain90 said:


> I'm sorry-remove your breasts and ovaries???

I am at an extremely high risk for breast (85% chance of getting by 50) and ovarian cancer (65% chance by 50) so as soon as I am done having children and breastfeeding they will be removed which will significantly lower the risks it will go down to a 90% chance I won't get breast cancer and virtually 0% for ovarian 

I'm feeling so low today. Knowing this one year mark is here is making me extremely emotional :nope:


----------



## Blackrain90

Oooh okay that makes sense.

Sorry to hear you are feeling down. Hopefully coming up to the year mark will get you some testing and result in something positive though.


----------



## cupcake.

Sorry you're feeling down :hugs: 
Maybe it was your lucky cycle but if not i hope you'll be able to get some tests scheduled that will get you closer to your BFP :hugs:


----------



## mrscletus

todmommy4568 said:


> Edit: forgot to add that my iud was removed mid May last year so technically time wise we are at a year

What IUD did you have, I had Mirena removed mid-June last year, so I completely feel you on the one year mark. 

We can do this!! Trying to stay positive


----------



## todmommy4568

I had the copper iud. I am trying to stay positive I have just been really emotional since last night. It's time to perk up though! I am holding right now and will go buy some different tests after work and see what happens


----------



## todmommy4568

So I tested.....I got so excited when the line on the FRER wouldn't go away. I had gone through the thing where I can see the line and see it with a light behind it and then it would disappear when it dried. This test the line did not disappear just stayed and I was so hopeful. Then I opened the FRER and it is a MASSIVE indent. I tried to get a picture of the indent it is kind of hard to see but yea....

I'm glad I took it apart otherwise I would have definitely thought I was preggers...
 



Attached Files:







frer 13dpo.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 10









indent.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## krissie328

:hugs: so sorry tod. Those new frer are awful!


----------



## todmommy4568

Yep I do not like them at all :nope: Well that gives me enough to calm down and wait for AF haha


----------



## mrscletus

Well that sucks Tods! 

AFM- just have to brag a little... (But first a back story) I let laundry go for WAY to long and get way over whelmed!! Well I came home yesterday to 8 full loads of laundry done my DH!! He had no idea how much that meant to me.. Seriously it is all about the little things! In the last week we have managed to completely de-clutter the house- finally hang up family pics and cute decorations on the wall (mind you we have been in this house nearly 9 years) so him doing the laundry completely caught us up!! Cannot get over how good and relaxing my house feels now, as opposed to an apparent war zone!!


----------



## Angel5000

Feeling panicky today because I feel "less pregnant" than before. My boobs don't feel like they hurt as bad as before and I haven't had any nausea since Monday. No spotting though, and when I was at the gym today I went to do supermans and when I laid down on the floor it hurt to have that much pressure on my boobs, so that's a "positive" thing I guess. :haha: 

I'll feel so much better if I get to see a heart beat next week. Just have to survive until Tuesday. . . 


Tod - yeah, I'm definitely considering some jeggings. I found a pair of maternity shorts on the WISH app for $10, and so I decided to order them just to see. Stuff off of wish (clothes anyway) doesn't always work but I decided it was worth a shot for $10. I told my sister we need to go to Good Will and Ross this weekend and pick up some shirts that have loose stomach area so that I don't feel so uncomfortable. 

You don't have to tell them you were technically avoiding for a couple months, just tell them you're at you're one year. I understand the emotional part. I was so emotional and felt so bittersweet about my one year mark. But, I'm so glad I got my referral. It has made a world of difference to me. And I love my RE, so hopefully you get to start on something asap that will help. :hugs: 

Sorry about the FRER. I really do hate the new FRERs. 


Cletus - It's so great that DH did all that! Yay! I love it when I come home and DH has done stuff that has needed to be done. It's such a great feeling!


----------



## todmommy4568

Cletus that is awesome!!! Better give that man a reward :winkwink: :haha:

Angel - Ah yes, wish is scary :haha: We are getting a Ross here and I keep hearing people talk about it and they are all so excited and I have no clue what it is, excited to find out! Hopefully you find some good stuff!! If you go to motherhood it is more expensive but I found that their clothes were more suitable for all stages of pregnancy, they grow more rather than just come huge if that makes sense.

And yes I'm not going to tell my GP that we took a couple months off, she knows that the IUD came out in May because I went to go see her and make sure all was good since me and DH husband pulled it out ourselves since we were out in the middle of nowhere branding cattle when it started bothering me :rofl: Good 'ol North Dakota where your doctors won't get pissed at you for pulling your own IUD out since it was making riding and branding uncomfortable. The OB that I want to go to deals with infertility and happens to be my GP's husband so I'm hoping that will help things along haha. 

Angel do you mind if I ask, did your insurance cover the tests and things that you had done? I haven't looked at my policy to see if it covers fertility testing and asked DH how many bills he is willing to rack up doing this and he is all for it no matter whether it is covered or not but still makes me anxious haha. Most of it is bloodwork isn't it?


----------



## krissie328

Do you live in a small town today?

We just got a Ross, within the last year or so. I've only been twice. 

Mrscletus- that's great your hubby was so nice! 

Angel- I'm glad you have a scan to reassure you soon!


----------



## mrscletus

Tods... Literally lol ing right now at you pulling your own IUD out. Sorry that is just funny! Glad it worked out ok! Lol

And as far as insurance.. I think most cover the diagnostic part... But aside from that I am not sure. I actually called my insurance company yesterday to see what the process was, just a normal referral from my PCP.. So then I called and got an appt with him! I also had my SIL (who happens to be a doctor) ask around for good REs.. Found one not to far that appears to be in network for my insurance! So it will all be happening once June hits


----------



## todmommy4568

I live in a town of about 65,000 which I think is huge! lol is it like gordmans? someone said it has low prices on brand names?

cletus it was quite the ordeal lol...I was so scared when I went it that my doc was going to get mad at me and all she could do was laugh haha. The diagnostic stuff is where my interest is...I honestly don't know how I would feel about IUI or IVF but I do want to see what, if anything, is wrong. I'm so so so excited for you! So glad that things are moving along.

I just wanna take a moment to say I'm so glad we have this group. It feels so surreal that we have been in a group long enough that two will soon have babies, a couple others are pregnant, and the rest are looking at fertility tests. Thats a long time frame and it has created such a supportive environment. We all know that clearly haha but I was just thinking about it today while I was having my pity party. Thanks Ladies :hugs:


----------



## Angel5000

I was thinking the same thing about this group the other day. We're pretty small, but we've been together for so long, and I'm so glad for you ladies! I don't know what I would have done over the past several months without you. :)


Tod - Ross has a variety of clothes from a variety of name brands but you never know what you are going to find. They often get clothes that were overstocked at other stores or didn't sell as well as other stores wanted and so yuo are getting name brand clothes for significantly cheaper than they should be. All the clothes have the original tags on them, and then a Ross tag so you know what they had cost originally. Ex: I found paid $20 for a pair of pants at Ross that had previously been priced at $120 (who pays $120 for a pair of pants I can't fathom.... teacher salary means that even $20 seems high for clothes! :haha: ) I don't shop there often because you really have to search through stuff but when you have the time to look you can find good stuff. It's kind of like a thrift store, but for brand new stuff. :p

Because of my previous two CPs my RE classified my diagnosis as habitual losses instead of infertility, and so my insurance paid for my tests. they would not have paid if the diagnostic code used had been unexplained fertility. Most of what was done for us was blood work. The only thing I've had so far that wasnt' blood work was the HSG. And DH's SA. The genetic testing was the most expensive thing because our insurance won't cover that, but the rest of it wasn't bad.


----------



## todmommy4568

That store sounds great, now I'm excited for it to open! :haha: That's good that your insurance covered most of it! Genetic testing can definitely be expensive! Most of my genetic tests weren't super expensive because they knew exactly what they were looking for so hopefully they won't go searching for more random sh*t. Honestly I don't know if I would even let them :wacko: I have too many bad genes as it is, if there are more abnormalities I don't even want to know :haha:

That was my guess was that most of it would be blood work. I have high hopes because of the CP that it is some type of hormone imbalance.


----------



## krissie328

I agree this group has been great!

I hear you on that feeling huge. My current city is about 45k but I grew up on a large farm with the town only having a population of 333. I lived in our capital 5 years and that has a metro population of 450k. If I'm honest I miss all the things to do, but I suspect dh will never want to move from here. 

I think Ross is more like Marshalls or TJ Maxx. I do love Gordmans, I wish they'd put one here.


----------



## cupcake.

Eek, ladies!! 

I just got back from my scan! 
Everything is looking great, baby has all arms and legs and heart is beating and it even moved a bit during the scan :cloud9:
then it was positioned a bit weird and the pictures we got aren't super great. But it's there, has all its parts is healthy and moving :cloud9::happydance: 

I seriously could not be any happier right now, and OH got to see our little cake for the very first time :cloud9:

Here's the scan Pictures:
https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s117/Pink_schmetterlinq/11w3dkopie_zps5y5nmp8v.jpg

We're going to take the announcement picture today as well, we'll do his, mine and a pair of baby adidas shoes with his and my birth date and baby's due date :cloud9: 
Then we'll announce on facebook tomorrow, because i feel very confident now that not much can happen. Not technically 12 weeks yet, but as good as and we saw it today, so no point in keeping it in any longer! :happydance:

I also updated my ticker today to my official due date of november 28, making my 11+3 today :cloud9:


----------



## krissie328

Aww! Congrats cupcake. I'm so glad to hear it all went well.


----------



## todmommy4568

Congrats cupcake! That is amazing news!


----------



## todmommy4568

The evaps on these just kill me....forgot to throw the darn thing away yesterday
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## cupcake.

woah that would have fooled me! 

But I do still have my fingers crossed for you this cycle! :dust:


----------



## krissie328

Yea that's pretty convincing. When is af due tod?


----------



## todmommy4568

Any day now. My LP ranges from 12-14 dpo and I am 14dpo today. Both of my girlfriends that I usually get AF with have gotten AF one on Monday and the other on Tuesday so I thought she would be here


----------



## mrscletus

Tods- love the new avatar!!! 
And I don't know what I would do without this thread especially. I am on other ttc#3 threads, but this one goes way back and I feel closer to all of you. 

cupcake- that's bean!! omg... I am so happy that everything was great. I was sure it would be :) and how cute for the announcement!! 

I totally found some will power this am. I literally peed in the cup, and saw how "clear" it was, and decided to wait til tomorrow. Dumped it out and went on with my day- I have no idea where that will power came from. LOL... I usually start testing at 8dpo!! (I know that is crazy early)

And yes Ross is most like a TjMaxx (which I love, but have to drive 45 mins to get to one) I think on the small town front- less than 2,500 people! I graduated with 56 yes 56 people, and knew them all! HAHA

So today I got this dull headache, which is just about the only symptom that I remember from when I was preggers with dd and ds... however I am convinced (after googling way too much) that I am not going to get pregnant without testing. I had the mirena for 5+ years- so the chances of a tubal blockage or decreased uterine quality go up. I should stay away from google, BUT- its hard.


----------



## Blackrain90

Cupcake I love the photos of your little bean, so awesome! Glad you finally get to tell everyone!

Todmommy, man you and your evaps/indents this month!! Tell mother nature/every frigging test brand out there to stop messing with you (and by extension, us!)

I love this group as well- there are some TTC groups where as soon as you conceive, you are basically expected to leave and not mention anything about your pregnancy. I like how invested we are in each other's journeys, and that I can still be a part of this group and give you all updates while following and supporting your successes and struggles.

When Angel got her positive I was super excited and squealing at my hubs about it- I'm sure he knows more about you ladies than he ever expected to! :haha:


----------



## todmommy4568

Agreed on all points black! I know better than to look at those Walmart cheapies after they have been sitting for hours but jeebs!

Yea Kevin has seen everyone's positive pregnancy tests and heard it all :haha: now when I am fiercely typing he will look at me and say baby and bump? Yep!


----------



## cupcake.

Hahahaha same here! 
My OH calls you all lovingly the "internet women" hahaha


----------



## krissie328

Yea my hubby gives me crap for being on BnB all the time. 

I have another ttc group I joined last May and all of them except one who isn't ttc all the time due to her doner is pregnant or have had their the babies. So it's just hard.

I graduated with 38 in my class and knew most of them since kindergarten. Still good friends with a girl I met the first day of kindergarten. Found out we lived just down the road from each other.


----------



## todmommy4568

The internet women lol I like that one

I am having a super happy moment that is overshadowing the TTC blues right now! I just now started calling around to find someone to alter my wedding dress...as of tomorrow the wedding is in three weeks...I don't limit my procrastination to just school :haha: Anyways the first person I called was super nice and said she would meet with me on saturday or sunday if needed for my fitting and could get it done for the wedding :dance:


----------



## krissie328

Oh that's coming fast tod! That is great she was able to you so quickly!


----------



## mrscletus

That's awesome that she can do it in time.. And 3 weeks! That's crazy..


----------



## Angel5000

Tods - Oh wow! That line would have fooled me!! I'm keeping everything crossed that AF doesn't show! 

That is so exciting that your wedding is getting so close! Are you nervous? We were still making adjustments ot my wedding dress two days before my wedding! :haha: my grandmother and aunt were furiously some modifications because I'd lost more weight than expected! 



Cletus - that is some serious will power! I'm impressed!! I lived in a town very similar to yours growing up. We had 4500 people in the town, and my graduating class was 62, we were the largest graduating class in years! :haha: 





Blackrain90 said:


> When Angel got her positive I was super excited and squealing at my hubs about it- I'm sure he knows more about you ladies than he ever expected to! :haha:

:haha: same for my husband. He's actually asked before, "so how are the people in your group doing?" and will sometimes reference one of you directly :rofl:


----------



## todmommy4568

Lol Angel thats great, cracks me up!

The wedding is coming up quick for sure! I'm not really nervous, we are having a simple courthouse ceremony and the marriage license and fees and what not are all paid and squared away. Then for the reception we are having it at a bar and bringing in sloppy joes and cupcakes so all in all not much to worry about. I think the thing I am most worried about is my ring, I got it back on Monday after it being soldered to the band and it was too small and had a weird lip on the bottom like the solder wasn't flush so I sent it back right away. They say I will have it back on the 23rd so I'm hoping they can stick to that date.


----------



## Angel5000

That sound so much easier and less stressful than my wedding was!! We didn't do anything really fancy but it was still stressful and felt like an awful lot to set up since we did it all ourselves.


----------



## krissie328

I like simple and easy. My mom and sister planned my entire wedding.. all I did was pick out what I wore and my flowers. Well and showed up. :haha: 

And honestly I believe it's the marriage that counts so I don't see the need to go all out. But that's really my personality.


----------



## todmommy4568

Yea that is how we felt, no reason to put on a show. Planning big weddings is so stressful! haha

I am sitting here convincing myself that I am pregnant lol AF will probably show tomorrow and prove me wrong. I have acne popping up in weird places like the middle of my forehead, my temple, I have one under my ear pretty much on my neck...basically places I never get acne. My chest is also blowing up with acne which was a huge problem for me while I was pregnant with DS. Probably just AF messing with me but I guess we will see soon enough


----------



## Blackrain90

Tod are you testing tomorrow? Not that we can trust your tests nowadays... :haha:


----------



## todmommy4568

I'm not sure if I will....I wasted two tests today on diluted urine because I don't have the willpower that cletus does and just said screw it I'm doing it anyways...clearly nothing otherwise I would've told you all lol. DS usually leaves me alone while I am in the bathroom for the most part but he was insistent on being in there today and gave me 20 questions about what I was doing. "mom what is that? it looks like pee...it smells like pee! Is that pee? thats gross!" :wacko: Anyways rambling....I think I will wait a couple days and see what happens


----------



## todmommy4568

And she is here. Not full force but has some bleeding when wiping just now so expecting the full arrival tomorrow morning. I think that means I can safely say my LP has increased from 12 days to 14 days though which seems like a very healthy LP. Think I will start temping again for this cycle with my doc appt coming up....I feel like I have enough charts to show that I am ovulating but couldn't hurt to have another


----------



## cupcake.

Ah i was getting my hopes up for you tod! Sorry the b.... showed her face!


----------



## mrscletus

Sorry she showed Tods.. I can't imagine how excited I would have been getting if she was delayed like that! 

I tested today.. 9 dpo and negative :/ ugh! 

Still early I know.. But I'm pretty convinced I am not pregnant


----------



## Angel5000

:( sorry Tod. I was so hoping this was your month!! I had convinced myself you must be pregnant 

Cletus - you still have time :hugs: 


I'm so glad it is Friday. My kids have been pretty rough this week. I had a "come to Jesus meeting" :haha: with my alg2 classes this week. I've never given out so many 0s on a quiz as I did on Wednesday. And the kids were bitchig that I needed to change their test date by an extra week so they could have more time. . . But yet out of 65 alg2 students only 7 did their homework in the last week. And only 3 more did a couple pages. And those kids did fine. Point: do your homework or stop complaining. 

Plus 1/3 of my class during the last 2 weeks does nothing but play on their phones. Despite being told to put it away. 

It's ok to not know what to do and need more time. It's not ok go be lazy and refuse to do your work and expect me to spend more of my time teaching you when you refused to try in the first place. If they had been doing their work I would have moved the test. 

Ok. Rant over. Just annoyed. And so glad it's Friday.


----------



## todmommy4568

Thanks ladies! Now I don't know if we will make it for this cycle, If I O early like I have been then we won't have a chance because the hubs will be hanging out in Canada for annual training until cd 18. I guess only time will tell but I will temp so I know for sure whether we miss it or not.

Cletus you never know! I have my fingers crossed for you this month!

Angel I'm glad you get a break for a couple days, teenagers really suck sometimes! I agree with you if they expect extensions and extra help then they should at least be making an effort.


----------



## mrscletus

Tods- your hubs will be at annual training.. does that mean he is NG?


----------



## todmommy4568

mrscletus said:


> Tods- your hubs will be at annual training.. does that mean he is NG?

Yep!


----------



## mrscletus

todmommy4568 said:


> mrscletus said:
> 
> 
> Tods- your hubs will be at annual training.. does that mean he is NG?
> 
> Yep!Click to expand...

That's great- that's how my and Dh met. We are both still in, only I am active (AGR) and work at our armory full time... 5 1/2 more years and I will have a full 20 active service and can retire. I cannot wait. 

We don't go to annual training until Aug, so I am hoping that I can be knocked up by then and not have to go to the field. 

wishful thinking right??


----------



## todmommy4568

That's awesome, 20 years! DH has his contract coming up next year and we are debating on the re up. Leaning towards no....my first husband was a combat engineer in the guard and we got divorced right after his deployment ended and he has terrible ptsd he's not the same person I knew and I'm always scared when he has our son. His fiancé and I actually work together to make sure things are going okay and she supervises and let's me know if things are going bad so I'm glad that we have that at least. DH doesn't have that stressful of a job but the thought of deployment still scares the living daylights out of me and he doesn't want to take the chance. 

Hopefully you will be knocked by August that would be great! By then you will have had your doc appt so I would think that would give it a better chance of being a reality! ......or you could be pregnant right now! :winkwink:


----------



## cupcake.

Hi ladies :)
We posted our announcement today so everyone now officially knows! 
And people have shown us nothing but love and it's such a great feeling &#128525; 

I'm so happy that everyone now knows. Those first weeks both seemed so long and yet went by so fast as well! Time is a funny thing sometimes.


----------



## mrscletus

Yay cupcake!!! That is awesome!! You must be over the moon with excitement now that you don't have to keep it all hush hush..

Tods- I totally understand the ptsd, thankfully dh's is under control now. it was rough when he first came home tho, that was before kids. All is better now tho.


----------



## todmommy4568

Great news cupcake!!

Ps. My ex husbands ptsd is not why we got divorced...just realized how terrible that sounded :blush: not completely heartless lol. I never feel like I have to justify myself to you ladies but that one sounded pretty bad haha


----------



## mrscletus

Never thought that Tods...


----------



## krissie328

I didn't either tod! But it's so hard dealing with ptsd. My friends husband served three tours and he really struggles. I really feel for those men and women. 

My inlaws are coming down today for the weekend so I'm hoping we can sneak in some :sex: this weekend. I'm not expecting to o but if I do I want to be prepared.


----------



## todmommy4568

Yea it's pretty heart wrenching seeing what it does to people...

Cletus is your DH still in too then? 

Krissie sometimes that is the most fun lol when the in laws are around we tend to act like we are 16 trying to not get caught :rofl:


----------



## mrscletus

Does anyone know if there is a "doctor reviews" type section on this forum... I have looked but cant find anything..

And yes DH plans to stay for 20 as well. I actually joined in 1999, but didn't transfer over to full time until 2002... so I have to do a few more years to reach 20 active duty. DH, will reach 20 years of NG time in 2020. (Not far off though)


----------



## todmommy4568

I don't think there is a doctor section...are you looking for a type or specific Doctor?


----------



## mrscletus

Just if there is anyone in my area that has had success with a certain RE...


----------



## todmommy4568

Ahhhh I think you can find doctors reviews on Google....good ol Google haha. Didn't your sister find you an RE?

I feel like I have been on bnb all day lol...I promise I really have done other things :haha:


----------



## mrscletus

She did- its just 2.5 + hours away. I am willing to travel, I just was curious if there was anything closer. You know. And I totally feel like I have been here all day too!! Just cant get ttc'ing out of my head I guess. 

I am going to go with the one she found first and see where I can go from there. that is just a long way to go for multiple apts.


----------



## todmommy4568

That is a very long ways to go. Have you looked in to some of the OB's in your town? I don't think we have any RE's but we do have OB's that handle infertility so that could possibly be an option too. At least for the initial testing


----------



## Blackrain90

There is a website called Rate MD's- not sure if it is for all doctors or just Canada, but worth a shot!


----------



## todmommy4568

Had my dress fitting today and my dress that was too big now fits about perfect....really hit me today about how much weight I have gained back :haha: I am back on WW now though and am scared to lose weight because my dress will be done on the 31st with wedding in the 3rd so not much room for error.

Bernie is coming to Bismarck....feeling kind of special :rofl: trump is coming in the near future too....so weird


----------



## edensalar

Awesome


----------



## Angel5000

Holy cow you ladies were talkative yesterday! :haha: 

PTSD is a really difficult thing to deal with. My cousin had 4 deployments, all to Iraq and/or Afghanistan, and they changed him drastically. He used to be a sweet (kind of smart ass) but fun guy. We were very close growing up, he's only 8 months younger than me, but now he's a totally different guy. It's incredibly difficult just to be around him because he isn't the same man I knew for 25 years. My BIL has also had 3 deployments but he's been lucky, two of those were in Turkey and even he admits they were incredibly posh and easy jobs. The third was in the middle east, not exactly sure where (we weren't allowed to know specifics), and that was a really rough one for him.


----------



## todmommy4568

I think we gained about 2 pages on Friday and then we all jumped ship for the weekend :haha: I think AF is on her way out, should be down to light spotting tomorrow if anything. :dance: DH leaves tomorrow and not gonna lie I'm a little scared haha I have been a single mom basically from birth to age 3 1/2 with Asher because even when his dad and I were together he worked out of town and then was deployed. I have gotten used to the luxuries of having another parent in the picture now though with DH, I'm kind of dreading being a single parent for the next two weeks :haha:


----------



## krissie328

Yea, my inlaws were in town this weekend. Thankfully they are gone and I'm relaxing. Dh and I got some :sex: in so I'm happy. :haha: My libido is finally up after 3 months of it being MIA. I'm hoping it's a good sign I'm trying to o.


----------



## todmommy4568

Sounds like a good sign krissie!


----------



## cupcake.

I've been sick the past couple of days.. Since wednesday, a mean cold and super sore throat and it hasn't gotten a whole lot better even after now 5 days of being at home and drinking tons of hot tea :( 

Well, it has gotten better on friday i was barely able to make a sound but still, being pregnant and not able to take something, that cold really seems to linger!
Thankfully it's a bank holiday in germany tomorrow so i don't have to go back to work until tuesday but if it's not better by then i might have to go back to my doctor.. Which would suck so much as i really want to announce at work as well!


----------



## Blackrain90

Cupcake I had a bad cold/laryngitis/bronchitis a couple months ago and agree, it is awful to try to get rid of, hope you feel better soon. Warm baths with Epsom salts were a life saver for me- I never bath but was having 3 a day.

Krissie yay get on that (literally!) haha!

Todmommy yes it is definitely tough. When my son was a couple months old my hubs had to work out of town for a month and my god, I never want to do that again! Even a day alone with my son is tiring (though more likely due to being exhausted and hormonal haha). I'm sure it will go great though!

Ladies I have a problem- the bottomless pit that is my stomach. Normally my stomach feels so full from baby that I can barely finish half a meal without feeling ill.
Last night I had 4 hotdogs (with buns), chips and ice cream and was still hungry afterward.
Tonight I had a cheese burger and a box of onion rings from Dairy Queen, and my stomach is still growling. I am really hoping I can't trust my scale, as it says I have gained 5 pounds in 4 days, but I wouldn't be surprised. 

Pretty sure I have surpassed my 35lb weight gain goal limit- which isn't great given my 5ft nothing height and petite body type....And then last night my husband made a comment/question about how my stomach would get back to normal after stretching out so much..and I started bawling like a baby haha..


----------



## todmommy4568

I hope you feel better soon cupcake!

Black could you try filling up the rest of the way on fruit and veggies? Probably doesn't sound too appealing but then you wouldn't be hungry and it wouldn't be so killer on the the calorie side...or a lean protein? 35 lb gain is great in my opinion, even if you have gone over a little bit. At 35lb that shouldn't be too hard to take off either, although baby weight seems to be tough, for me at least..but I also gained 80 pounds while pregnant with DS :blush: BTW I have been meaning to say..........I want a bump pic! :haha:


----------



## Blackrain90

Yeah we are definitely stocking up on fruits and veggies, I had an Apple slices with peanut butter and that helped a bit haha. Oh man 80lbs would definitely be much harder to lose! 

Here you go :) (I couldn't decide between these two but they are actually 3 weeks apart)
 



Attached Files:







20160420_185643-240x427.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 6









20160509_215358-240x427.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## krissie328

You're so adorable black! You seem to have the perfect bump. <3


----------



## todmommy4568

All belly girl!!! So cute! :D


----------



## todmommy4568

Just too cute not to share...Kevin and I were cleaning earlier and Asher said he wanted to help clean the house so I told him he could start in his room....well it had been a little too quiet for a little too long so I went to check on him and his floor is spotless but as you can see he is surrounded by junk on his bed lol which must have been quite tiring to do :haha: bless his little heart :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 48.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Blackrain90

Thanks ladies :) Yeah you can't even tell I'm pregnant from behind, definitely all bump!

Haha what a little darling, tired himself right out!


----------



## krissie328

Aww how precious tod.


----------



## Angel5000

Krissie - sounds like a good sign!! :D 

cupcake - Oh no! I'm sorry! I hope you feel better soon! Have you tried a neti pot? To help with the sinuses? Some people can't handle it, but i Love my neti pot and use it all the time when I'm sick and it helps a lot (at least with the congestion and sinus pressure). 


Black - Oh no! I second the fruits and veggies idea. Apples and peanut butter sounds amazing actually. . . 

I LOVE THE BUMP PIC! You are so adorable!!! I hope I get that cute of a bump! :D


Tod - your little one is adorable! So cute!


----------



## cupcake.

Oh black you look so cute! All belly, i hope i'll have a pretty bump like you &#128155;

And tod, your LO is adorable, tiring himself out like that so cute :) 

And thanks for all the well wishes :hugs: i can usually handle being sick well and don't really whine about it but it taking so long to go away is definitely annoying. 

On a much happier note - i am 12 weeks pregnant today! :happydance: 
Seriously after months and months of not ovulating and thinking it wouldn't happen for me anytime soon, i am so thankful for this pregnancy! And i actually love the timing this little one has as our frustrating ttc journey taught me a fair bit about patience and it brought OH and me closer togethen than we ever were. &#128155; 
Sorry for getting all mushy and emotional haha i just sometimes still can't believe we actually got so lucky.


----------



## mrscletus

cupcake- it is great that it has made you closer together, too often ttc can have adverse affects on couples, you are so lucky that it has done just the opposite. And he/she truly is a blessing! oh and don't ever apologize for getting all mushy here- its a great thing to hear about how you are so excited for baby!

Black- oh my gosh- you have got to have the cutest bump EVA!!! all belly. 

Tods- your little guy is adorbs. What is your trick to getting him to clean his room on his own?? Please share, as my 7 yo wont do it to save his life. I have to be in his room with him and "help him" in order for him to do anything. 

krissie- hoping that is a very good sign. Please keep us updated. Hopefully O will come on its own for you.

Angel- how are you feeling???

AFM- just holding out to test, I don't want to "waste" any more tests. I am feeling kind of icky today, and my cervix is firm and closed (so not feeling overly confident for this month) I have an apt on Friday with my primary care doc, and will hopefully be getting a referral out of that. I have to call my OB today and see if they do the initial testing/diagnosis or if I should just go to the RE that is over 2 hours away (that's the bad thing about living in a small rural area) we shall see how it goes.


----------



## Angel5000

cupcake - Congrats on 12 weeks! :D :kiss:


Cletus - I'm doing okay, nausea off and on, but nothing horrible. Slight enough that peppermint tea and peppermint lifesavers are enough to keep it mostly at bay. The exhaustion is the hard part. 

Don't put too much stock in the cervix. My cervix stayed low and firm from shortly after Ov until a few days ago. I was sure AF was on her way. Same thing with CM, mine dried up about 7dpo and stayed dried up until well after AF Was due. Only in the last wee or two am I getting lots of creamy CM again. 

Good luck at your appointment. Hopefully you don't have to drive the two hours for your initial testing! That would be a hassle!


----------



## mrscletus

Thank you Angel!! I do hope you are right. Holding out that I wont need to buy another box of tampons!! We shall see...


----------



## krissie328

Hopefully your ob can do most of the testing mrscletus. (Well I am really hoping you won't need any testing since you are preggo this cycle!!)

Angel- Hope you feel better soon. I know once I hit second tri the exhaustion went away for the most part. 

cupcake- Congrats on 12 weeks!! I hope you feel better soon. 

Afm, I am going to go take an opk soon. I am CD 12 and hoping for a positive soon. I have a terrible backache on the left side now so I am really hoping I do ovulate. I am back on my low carb diet which also seems to be a good trigger for me to ovulate.


----------



## todmommy4568

Cletus I think he knows my end game by now which is why he will do it :haha: We have the "take away box" as he calls it which is the first step when things are not getting done....if I start taking things away and that still doesn't motivate him to clean his room I just tell him I am going to donate it. About a month ago I organized an event for one of the low income schools in town which provided clothes, shoes, winter gear, housing goods, toys, etc. and Asher wouldn't clean his room so I told him if he wasn't going to respect his things then I would take them and give them to the kids at the event that would appreciate them and respect them...he knows I am serious as we do donate many items so I think he is scared :haha: I guarantee if you donate some of the stuff he left on the floor to goodwill he will not keep leaving it on the floor. As you could see Ash at least made sure it was off the floor :rofl: When is your appointment with your doc?

Cupcake that is amazing that it brought you guys together, too many couples get torn apart from the stress of it all.

Krissie I really hope you O on your own this month, that would be great! Keeping my fingers and toes crossed!
 



Attached Files:







box.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## krissie328

What a great idea tod!! I think I may have to implement something like that in another year or so.


----------



## Blackrain90

Yes I definitely think we will need something like that box around here soon. Connor's room doesn't get messy, but he doesn't really play in there much, and every evening my husband makes sure they pick up all the toys around the house (aka 40 cars and transformers haha) But it is sometimes a hassle getting Connor to actually help.

Umm mrscletus holy willpower! When is AF due?

Side note- I hate trying to sell our house! So many times we spend a bunch of time (hours if we haven't had a showing in a while) cleaning and prepping, only to get a text a half hour before that they cancelled. Really sucks with a kid and cats, especially when it falls during nap time and we have already had to reshuffle our whole routine. 
Happened yesterday and now same person rescheduled to view this evening, so at least the house will still be mostly clean from yesterday- if they bother to show tonight. But ugh I'm so over this, it's been on the market well over 100 days, and we just lowered our price. So fingers crossed someone buys this damn place already hahaha!


----------



## mrscletus

AF is due Wednesday ( I think) as I wasn't temping and testing for O... I could be 12 dpo, or I could be earlier than that if O was later than I put on my chart... but I am pretty confident with all of my symptoms that's the right date. 

Today feeling very warm - don't know if its my temp or if I am getting the start of a cold (ugh) which could also account for my overall ickiness. I should test tomorrow, but I am just so scared of seeing a negative. I don't know why but just getting AF would be so much easier for me.


----------



## todmommy4568

Yea the box seems to work well for us. We started it when DS was about 3 as I thought at that age he could certainly understand.

Black I can't imagine how frustrating that would be! I think when people are buying they don't necessarily think about what the current homeowners go through to get things ready for them.

Cletus I completely understand how it would feel easier to get AF than see another BFN. I have my fingers crossed that she doesn't show and you get your BFP :hugs:


----------



## cupcake.

Thanks everyone. I know i feel very lucky as it really does drive a lot of couples apart. I think being unsuccessfull for some time made him realize how much he wants/wanted it too and having to learn some patience (most impatient person in the world here) has done me so much good not just in ttc but in general so that combined made us be a better team &#128155; 

Ah cletus, i really hope AF won't show her face for you! And i understand too that just getting AF can be easier than seeing a BFN. 

And angel, happy 6 weeks :) how are you feeling, has the nausea set in for you?

Krissie, i really hope you are actually ovulating, how awesome would that be! 
hope you'll get a positive OPK


----------



## mrscletus

I caved... :bfn: this am. However with my absence of testing/temping I could honestly be any where from 10-13 dpo... 

SO I called my ob/gyn he will see me on Tuesday the 24th!! Will try to set up initial testing saving me the long drive to a specialist to start out. 

Dh and I had a pretty good talk last night tho. and we both agree that if there is a medical "reason" that we are not able to get pregnant we wont go further with treatment. We just "want to know" I know this would not be everyone's feeling, but that is where dh and I are at.


----------



## todmommy4568

Whatever works for you and DH is right Cletus. That is great that your ob will see you! I am almost on the same page as you. I will do medicine to fix any issue but will not go as far as iui or ivf. I'm sorry about the bfn but there is still some time like you said you could be as early as 10dpo


----------



## krissie328

I agree with tod. Whatever you and dh are happy with is what's right for you.

Dh and I decided a long time ago we wouldn't do ivf. We'd rather adopt with the money. But I'm optimistic clomid is really all we will need. We've successful twice so I'm sure we will get pregnant again. And I'm certian it will bring our last.


----------



## todmommy4568

Right....for me if it comes to iui or ivf I will take that as my sign to adopt


----------



## mrscletus

I'm glad I am not alone in thinking about iui and ivf as not an option for us.

I'm really hoping it doesn't get to that point tho, as we have proven that we are able to make babies in the past :)

Trying to stay positive and hopeful.


----------



## todmommy4568

I have my fingers crossed for you! I would imagine since you already have babies that it won't be serious enough for iui or ivf but I guess I don't know :shrug:


----------



## Angel5000

Today is my 6w scan (6w+1). looking for some fetal development plus heart beat (seen not heard at this point). I'm so nervous. :sick: 


Krissie - hoping you O this month! That would be so great! 

black - that's so annoying! Hopefully you get it sold soon! 

Cletus - So glad that your OB will see you so soon and start the testing process! I'm hoping you don't need it but it will be great that if you do you can start it close by. 

It's good that you and DH are in agreement about what to do. Did you define "reason" ? Such as, if it's something like a fibroid that a simple procedure could fix, or something like low progesterone (like my case) versus something more serious like needing IUI or IVF? Just wondering if you guys went that far in the discussion, I"m curious what others have decided. DH and I had said that if it reaches a point where we have to do IUI or IVF we'd have to have another discussion and decide if we want to spend that money but up to that point we were willing to do basic procedures like the testing, the HSG test, hormones for low progesterone or estrogen, etc. 

I think we had decided that iui we'd be willing to do, because our local RE only charges approx $500 for that, but the success rates are lower than that of IVF - but I'm not sure we were willing to pay for IVF since insurance won't cover any of it. If it came to that I'd lean toward adoption. It's just so much money. 


cupcake - I'm doing okay. No major morning sickness. Some days I do have some, and some days nothing. It's odd, and disconcerting. I don't want to be sick but I'd rather be sick all the time so I know I'm actually pregnant. :dohh:


----------



## todmommy4568

Yay Angel I can't wait to hear about your bean! Keep us updated! :D


----------



## mrscletus

6 week scan- cannot wait to hear!! 

And yes we did go pretty far into discussion, for us its not the case of money, but rather the case of intervening with what God has planned. The testing is about as far as we would go. Depending on the out come, low hormone levels, blockage, etc... we both agree that anything that doesn't require a procedure would be a treatment that we would do, such as taking hormones or whatnot... anything beyond that, if it wasn't meant to be it wasn't meant to be. Like I said, just our opinion and feeling, and I would never judge anyone for a different one. And I hope I wont be judged for mine. We are Catholic, do we follow every "rule"? No- but iui and IVF are just not for us and either is prolonged treatment and procedures. 

We have 2 beautiful and healthy kids, we are both happy if those are the only ones that God blesses us with, but we would both also LOVE to have another baby in our arms!! 

I hope that all makes sense, I don't want to come off as an a** or uptight... because I really am not.


----------



## cupcake.

Yay angel! And i know how you feel, i felt the same up until my 12week scan 
All the days combined where i felt quite sick i had maybe like a week's worth of MS and not even too bad so a lot of the time i wished for a bit more just for reassurance. Turns out everything's fine and i'm glad i didn't have to suffer that much :rofl: 
I bet your weekly scan will give you so much reassurance and that's much better than sickness :) hope you get to see that little heartbeat flicker :hugs:

Cletus, i totally understand and if you and DH are on the same page, more power to you. You definitely should do what seems best for your family :) definitely no judgement here. 

But like in general i feel it's so sad that ivf is so expensive. Over here in germany, pretty much all fertility treatment and up to three rounds of icsi are paid by insurance (well for women over 25, couple has to be married and belonh to the same insurance provider but still) but from what i've heard icsi is very promising and most women do get pregnant after the three rounds. 

I went to work but had to leave around midday because i was feeling so poorly and now i'm back off work for the rest of the week. It sucks but i hope i can finally get over this cold now..


----------



## krissie328

Keep us updated Angel. I saw ds heartbeat at 6+1. It was probably the best thing I ever saw until he was born. :cloud9:

So ladies I have ewcm! :wohoo: I told dh to expect some :sex: when he gets home in the morning.


----------



## mrscletus

Yay Krissie!!!! Go get it on!!!


----------



## Angel5000

6w scan today. Baby is just the right size for 6w+2, right on track. and there was a little heart beat! Couldn't hear it but there was a little flicker that I could just barely make out on the screen that the dr says was the heart beat. <3 

There are a couple Chorionic hematomas (?) I think that's what he said. He said it's nothing to be too concerned about right now, they are going to keep tracking them and make sure they don't get bigger. Basically they are blood pools that hopefully the body will reabsorb. they want to make sure they don't expand and start to move around the placenta sac. He said I could start spotting. If so I am to call them immediately, they'll bring me in to check, and then they'll immediately put me on light duty for awhile regardless of what the results of the U/S are if there is any spotting. 

Very thorough. I really like my RE. <3 I'm so happy :cloud9:



Cletus - makes perfect sense, and no you don't come across as an A** or uptight or anything. 


Krissie - Yay!! Get that egg! :D :D


----------



## todmommy4568

Yay krissie!!!! :dance: :sex: :dance:

Cupcake I hope you start feeling better!! :hugs:

Cletus no judgement...totally understand what you are saying. I actually started a thread related to some similar feelings I was having over in ltttc called playing God if you want to take a look. The replies were quite helpful, although it sounds like you already know what you want. :D

Angel it's been 3 hours the wait is torture! :haha:


----------



## todmommy4568

Never mind :blush: just typing at the same time :haha: so glad it went well!


----------



## Blackrain90

Yay Krissie!!

Cletus I totally get what you mean, no judgement here!!

Angel I'm glad your scan went well!! I had a hematoma this time as well, so at least knowing in advance you are prepared for the possibility of bleeding. Hopefully they stay small and eventually go away!


----------



## mrscletus

Angel.. So glad to hear! And yay for the little flicker! We shall call you babe 'flick'

And thanks so much ladies. I really cannot express how much I love this thread and you ladies!


----------



## krissie328

So happy to hear everything went well Angel.


----------



## cupcake.

I'm glad everything's looking good angel :) 
I had a hematoma as well, i actually bled because of mine around the same gestation you are now. It's good that you already know about them so you know not expect the worst if you do spot or bleed. You might not and they might just get smaller and disappear (mine did. after the bleed i was seen and told to rest a few days and after a week i was seen again, hematoma got a whole lot smaller and on 12week scan there was no hematoma to be seen) 

Your doctors seem great though having such a close eye on you :hugs: and yay for seeing that little heartbeat &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Blackrain90

Well my doctor has given me the heads up that he may move my csection up around June 1-3. 

My blood pressure today was normal (a little high for me but normal compared to most) 132/82, before he mentioned moving the date. And he said it would depend on my blood pressure and how I'm feeling...but I don't really know what he means by how I'm feeling. I'm 36 weeks pregnant, I obviously feel like shit haha. 

And I'm not sure what he considers a concern with my BP (considering he said all this today after a somewhat normal reading). 

The way he said it made it sound like a strong possibility, but then said it would probably be more likely if it looked like we needed to increase my BP meds...but again I don't know what he considers high enough to need stronger meds.
Granted, maybe 132/82 while on blood pressure meds and off work resting is considered higher? Edit: I guess those levels are prehypertension, so being on BP meds it should probably be down below 120/80..

His appt right before me came out looking a bit shell shocked, and I heard them say she was going to have a csection on Friday- seemed like she was not expecting it that soon, so thinking he just didn't want me to be blindsided by the possibility of mine being early.
But he seems like he is really considering it.


----------



## todmommy4568

That's great black! I'm not sure if you're happy about it but with a petite frame being that pregnant really sucks and baby should be well cooked by 38 weeks. Are you excited about the prospect of moving the section date up?

My chart is so weird this month just keeps going up. I think it's because I slipped up on my quitting smoking journey and smoked for two weeks and now I am back to quit again since Sunday so maybe increased circulation leading to higher temps :shrug: Kevin has been gone since Monday morning and we haven't died yet :haha: There has been one crying session from DS and I felt so bad that last night I let him pick supper so we had spaghetti and cookies and then made a pillow fort and popcorn and watched some cartoons and Kevin got a chance to call so all was better last night haha. It's my informal graduation tonight! I'm pretty excited. And not to brag up on myself but I took a really hard course load this semester to finish and worked full time and of course mothered my child lol and I got 3 A's and a B which I am pretty proud of :haha:


----------



## Angel5000

I'm in the final steps of my thesis paper!! I submitted my paper to my class for peer review, and am working on the PPT presentation right now. I hvae to create a video presentation (30-45 minutes) of my research and submit that within a few days for my peer review. And then I have to do my formal presentation to my committee next Friday. That's only a week away. :wacko: The rest of the class does their presentations much later but I plan on walking at graduation ceremony and so I have to do it early enough that the committee can submit my grade in time for the ceremony planning people. I'm beginning to wish I had chosen not to walk just so I could have an extra week to prepare. :dohh: But, this Masters program has been HARD and Long and I deserve to walk across that stage! :D

cupcake - yeah, he said to expect some possible bleeding from the hematoma, but if I do start spotting or bleeding they will put me on light duty immediately so I'm really hoping that doesn't happen (at least not for another month). As much as I would not mind being on light duty, I don't know what "light duty" can be as a teacher. :haha: I'm either there or I'm not. Very little I can do to modify my job. 


Black - how are you feeling about moving your due date up? I'm excited that we might get to see a pic of you LO here very soon! :happydance: 

todmommy - stopping smoking could be affecting your temps I guess. I had never thought about it before. Spaghetti and cookies and a pillow fort sound awesome. I want to do that! :haha: 

Congrats on the graduation! And those grades are awesome!!


----------



## krissie328

Great job on surviving Kevin being gone and your great grades! 

So ff has me as 3 dpo. And I think it's right. :happydance: outside of no fertile cm this cycle everything else points to me oing Monday. And we bd Sunday. :happydance:


----------



## todmommy4568

Thanks angel! Hoping your peer review goes well! Congrats on being so close!!

Krissie that's awesome!!! :dance: and thank you!


----------



## krissie328

Angel- I missed your post!! Congrats on almost being done. I totally agree you deserve to walk. I walked for mine and it was such an incredible feeling.


----------



## Blackrain90

I wouldn't mind him being a bit early as I feel like he might be a big boy anyways. I'm torn- I want him to be after 39 weeks so he is completely "full term" and no real risk of needing a NICU stay, and because this is my last time being pregnant I am trying to savor it while I can. BUT my doctor is away the full week 39 so I would have to get someone else, and I really like this doctor.
That said- I am super sore and ready to be done hahah! As this kid gets bigger, my entire back hurts. By mid day I have to sit or stand in certain positions to avoid the back pain, and by evening there isn't a comfy position other than laying on my side.

Angel yay for almost being done!! Maybe I'm not quite understanding, but why wouldn't you be able to walk if you did it later?

Krissie yay for well timed BD! Fingers crossed you caught your eggie!

Todmommy that's awesome, trying to do schooling with a kid cannot be easy! And that supper actually sounds delicious to me haha :haha:


----------



## mrscletus

Hey ladies--- how are you all doing? 

Angel that's great that you will get to walk for graduation, I am sure the extra time would be nice, but not as nice as the feeling of walking across the stage!

Tods- yay for staying alive during AT!! and getting good grades to boot. 

Black- I would go with earlier and the doctor that you prefer rather than waiting until 39 weeks and having a different doc. (just my opinion)

Krissie your timing looks great. fx for you!!

cupcake- how are you feeling?? 

afm- I am on cd27, still not sure of dpo- BUT 27 days has been my LONGEST cycle... I don't know if I should test tonight, or just wait it out until tomorrow. I don't want to get excited, since I got a negative test on Tuesday, but I am not feeling AF symptoms.. like at all... and I keep going to the bathroom thinking she has snuck in somehow only to find creamy cm. (like globs sometimes) UGH!! What to do.


----------



## krissie328

:test: 

Oh, sorry I have issues. :blush:


----------



## mrscletus

I'm just nervous because I took my temp yesterday and today and it wasn't very high.. But I don't have anything to compare it to.. No cover line you know?


----------



## krissie328

Yea, I understand your hesitation. I'm a compulsive tester usually but some cycles just stink. But it being your longest cycle is promising.


----------



## cupcake.

Cletus, i'm finally starting to feel better thank goodness! Can finally breathe through my nose again :happydance: 

And definitely test if not today then in the morning. So exciting!


----------



## mrscletus

So I got home.. Peed, plan to test, pee was too clear! No liquids and holding for a few hours.. Check back later :)


----------



## Angel5000

Krissie - yay!! 

Black - Students who choose not to walk at commencement can do their presentations up through June 7th because they are getting their diploma mailed to them, so their grades don't have to be submitted as early. They have the same grade finalization date for teachers as non-seniors. Those of us walking at commencement will receive our actual diploma at commencement, so the grades have to be submitted and finalized a week before that. Which means I have to present to my committee earlier so I can get the committee feedback to finalize my final paper to submit to the graduate department for final review. This was so much simpler when I did my Bachelors degree! 






krissie328 said:


> :test:
> 
> Oh, sorry I have issues. :blush:


I second that request!!!! 


Cletus - OMG you have me on the edge of my seat!!!! I'm going to be compulsively checking all night!


----------



## krissie328

That's crazy Angel. When I graduated in got an empty diploma case and my diploma was mailed later.


----------



## mrscletus

Ugg... It was a big fat negative!!!!


----------



## Angel5000

Krissie - that's how my bachelors was too! I wa say surprised to find out I actually get my diploma at the ceremony. 

Cletus - :( maybe it's just too early


----------



## krissie328

mrscletus said:


> Ugg... It was a big fat negative!!!!

Aww sorry hun. Maybe Angel is right and it's to early.


----------



## Blackrain90

Oh ok that makes sense. For some reason I just assumed everyone would want to walk, I certainly would!

Mrscletus sorry about the BFN :( Hopefully it's just too early.


----------



## Blackrain90

Haha oh man. Lately I noticed a little ponch under my belly, really low down. I have eaten a lot of sweets lately, and decided that was probably causing the extra bit of belly to push out there.

Nope...apparently it is Parker's head! I don't know why but it is freaking me right out that his head sticks out of my stomach like that, and that I can actually feel the definition now that I know what it is!! It's right at the bottom on the underside of my belly.
Chiro said he is moving further into my pelvis though. 

(Sorry for the topless photo, was too lazy to put on a bra haha)
 



Attached Files:







20160519_193437-240x427.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mrscletus

Oh my gosh black.. That's crazy- I totally see it! 

And not too early. The biatch came this morning.. Horrible cramping and all :/ 

Apt on Tuesday with my ob.. Hoping to either get testing moving or get to an RE. I'll be temping and OPK-ing this month. I kind of hated not knowing. This is cd1 of cycle #14...

Btw... Where can I get soft cups?


----------



## Angel5000

Black - a lot of us are online ed. students. My entire program is online ed and feature students from all over the United States, some stationed in other parts of the world (a couple are military, and a couple are international teachers). If I still lived in Texas I wouldn't walk, because Oregon is an expensive flight from Texas for a weekend! But now that I live in Washington state, it's only a few hour drive to the school so I can walk.

And wow! Can totally see it! :) 


Cletus - :hugs: So sorry! :(


----------



## krissie328

Angel- what school are you going through?

Black- I can totally see it. That's crazy.

Mrscletus- so sorry hun. Hopefully your ob will be able to get things going for you.


----------



## Blackrain90

Booo Mrscletus!! That stinks. But yeah hopefully your OB or an RE can get some testing done and see what's up!

Angel ahhh ok that makes a lot more sense. Well glad you live close enough to walk it then!!

Currently sitting waiting for delivery guys to bring my new bed frame. The call last night said it would be between 9-12. I had a shit sleep so decided to sleep in and set my alarm for 830- of course I woke up to a missed call from 8 saying they were on their way!! They left and thankfully are just stopping at the store then coming back...but they really should try to come within the time they said, not an hour early. Hopefully they don't put up a fight when I ask them to put it together, 2 people from the store said it's included in the delivery charge.


----------



## Blackrain90

Was so proud of myself for eating somewhat decently today and avoiding too much sweets and junk.

.....and then my bedtime snack was 3 ice cream sandwiches. 

How have I not gained 100 lbs by now. Seriously though.


----------



## todmommy4568

Sorry cletus :hugs: 

Black that's crazy, that would freak me out too haha. Delivery guys suck sometimes! Hopefully they get everything done how you want it. And eating good all day is better than eating like crap all day and then finishing with ice cream sandwiches.

Angel that's great that you are close enough to go.


----------



## Blackrain90

Haha fair point Todmommy. <---(I love that this is an autocorrect in my phone, when it doesn't even fix when I misspell autocorrect haha).


----------



## todmommy4568

Blackrain90 said:


> Haha fair point Todmommy. <---(I love that this is an autocorrect in my phone, when it doesn't even fix when I misspell autocorrect haha).

:haha: My phone has everyone's user names saved as well :headspin::friends:


----------



## Angel5000

My phone has everyone's usernames saved too! LoL! I was typing something totally unrelated in a Text and it autocorrected to one of your usernames (don't remember which now), made me giggle. lol

Krissie - I'm going through Oregon State University. They have a great online program for an MS in Math & Science Education. A lot of education degrees are "fluff" degrees - easy to complete, you learn nothing, and just do it for the pay raise. This one is very intense and I've learned so much! I'm so glad I've done it, even though it's sucking the life out of me right now!


----------



## krissie328

I was wondering if it was OSU. My dh is thinking of doing their ecampus School Counseling program. Their programs are definitely good looking. I considered a few but ended up going with a local program in a different field.


----------



## Angel5000

I love their programs, and their ecampus is great. I have never had such great support! If your DH has any questions about the program's I would be happy to help answer :)


----------



## krissie328

Thanks Angel. I work with a lady who went through their on campus program and teaches for the ecampus and she had great things to say.


----------



## cupcake.

Happy 7 weeks angel :) 

And... Happy 13 weeks and second tri to me! :happydance: 
It's still surreal to finally be here &#128155;&#128155;&#128155;


----------



## Angel5000

cupcake. said:


> Happy 7 weeks angel :)
> 
> And... Happy 13 weeks and second tri to me! :happydance:
> It's still surreal to finally be here &#128155;&#128155;&#128155;

Thanks!!! <3 

And Congrats to you!! :happydance: So exciting!! :)


----------



## todmommy4568

A second tri peach already?! That's insane!!!! Congrats!!

And Angel has a blueberry!!!!!

The tickers make me hungry :blush:

Lovely chart of mine just keeps getting more interesting :haha: I was a little chilly when I woke up but .8 lower?! I don't know about that haha


----------



## krissie328

Congrats ladies on your new week!! 

Tod- that is a bit weird. Your chart has been interesting for sure. 

Afm, 7 dpo today. I avoided the urge to test. :happydance: I am trying to make it until Wednesday before the crazies start.


----------



## todmommy4568

I'm so excited for you to test krissie! I will try not to encourage testing until you are ready though :haha:


----------



## krissie328

I am super excited too!! I just have a feeling about this cycle. I hope it turns out good. 

My sister told me her dh oppsied this month so she is waiting on af. I thought it would be fun to be pregnant together again. He ds is 3.5 months younger than mine.


----------



## todmommy4568

That would be cool!

My appointment is tomorrow so we will see what happens. Will they only start the testing on a fresh cycle? Like do you think they will do the cd21 test or wait until June when they can test the entire cycle? I'm anxious to see what she says


----------



## cupcake.

Uh how exciting krissie! I hope it turns out to be your cycle!


----------



## mrscletus

Hey ladies--- I'm back from a full weekend of training, so draining. 

My phone autocorrects to all of your usernames as well- kind of funny. 

Wow 13 weeks cupcake- it is going by so fast, and 7 weeks for you Angel - I am so excited for both of you. 

I am anxious for my appointment tomorrow. Don't know if I should take anything, as the last time I took my charts, he was like, oh yeah you are ovulating... and that was it. I will have my phone, so I can bring them up if needed. Don't really know what to expect, so just hoping we can start some testing since I am only on cd4 AF is trying to make her exit- so I am happy about that. I was very crampy day 1 and 2. not fun!!


----------



## Blackrain90

Wow ladies!! 7 & 13 weeks already?! Where is time going?

Todmommy I would think they would start on a new cycle but I really can't say...but yeah your temps are loco!

Mrscletus hopefully he will look at more factors and not just shrug it off like that, how frustrating!

Anyone heard from cscbeth lately? She was only a couple days behind me so should be getting close to having her little one..

AFM- about to go get a much needed massage, oh my god I am so excited hahaha!


----------



## Blackrain90

Krissie you can do it! No point testing before 9dpo as if that has ever stopped any of us hahaha! Fx for you!


----------



## todmommy4568

Cletus hopefully your doctor does some stuff for you. You are seeing a new doc right?

A massage sounds so nice! I haven't heard anything from Beth, been wondering how she is


----------



## mrscletus

I'm seeing the same ob this time. granted the last time I went in, it was only 4-6 months after we started ttc, so maybe he was just thinking I needed to give it more time... I just hope there is a different story tomorrow, and that he is helpful. If not I will absolutely change doctors. I have no problem doing so. Its just the drive I don't look forward to


----------



## Angel5000

Holy cow I can't believe I'm 7 weeks! I have an app that tells me baby size based on "odd and fun things" so today it told me it's the size of a playing die. :haha: I've been giggling about it all day. 2 weeks until I get my first OB appointment! 

Tod - when I first saw my re I was on cd4 and they made me wait until new cycle because they do their first blood draw on cd3. So they may make you wait. Your temps are all over the place. Maybe you are gearing up to O early? 

Krissie - I can't wait for you to start testing!! I really hope this is your months! 

Black - I desperately need a massage too. I have a membership at a local place but haven't been in awhile. I'm booked for June 18 so far away!! They do first tri massage and they reassured me it's safe but I'm paranoid so waiting until I'm at least 10 weeks. 

I haven't seen cscbeth in awhile either :/ 

Cletus - welcome back! Hopefully all is good at your appointment. Keeping everything crossed that your dr is helpful! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## cupcake.

Black, enjoy the massage, definitely well deserved! 
And also happy 37 weeks for you! We're all changing weeks on a monday it seems &#128155;


----------



## Blackrain90

Oh haha I forgot about that! Yes I am officially (early) full term, woohoo! I keep forgetting it's Monday because we have a long weekend, so hubs and little guy are home.


----------



## krissie328

Oh how exciting Black!! He will be coming so soon now!!


----------



## Blackrain90

Yup! I've been monitoring my BP at home, and despite being on meds it is consistently above 120/80, so I'm pretty sure we will be rescheduling my csection for around Thursday of next week. Eeek OMG.


----------



## Angel5000

Oh wow! You'll have your little one so soon! :hugs:


----------



## krissie328

I was wondering about Beth too. She had her ds around this gestation so I was wondering if she had her DD yet.


----------



## todmommy4568

That's crazy black!!! My wedding is next Friday. Maybe we can both have life altering events together!!! :haha:


----------



## cscbeth8421

HEY LADIES!!!!!!!! I looked for this thread i think a few weeks ago and couldnt find it! I thought it fell into the abyss of threads! 

Im good! Im officially on baby watch. With my son i lost my plug on 37 weeks on the dot and went into labor 20hrs later, but no signs yet! This little lady is probably going to stay put and drive me nuts. I have had my digi clearblue that says "pregnant" from my 13dpo test way back in OCT.....it has still said Pregnant up until Sunday, the battery FINALLY died. amazing...lol I need to go back and read up on how everyone is doing! 
There was 3 other people i was pregnant with at work, and i am officially the last one standing. So ready. Nursery is ready, bag is packed and in my car (in case my water breaks at work), still working full time, car seat is installed...eeeeeeekkkkkkkk


----------



## todmommy4568

Yay that's great Beth! Good to hear from you! They moved the thread to ttc groups and discussions haha. Can't wait to see a picture of that beautiful little girl!


----------



## mrscletus

So glad to hear from you Beth!!

So appt... Went pretty well. Doc doesn't want to jump right to the RE... He prescribed clomid and a progesterone test at cd22. He looked over the charts (was amazed at FF.. Said 'wait that's an actual app') he agreed I am definitely O'ing.. He is thinking they egg quality is just low. So hoping this is the answer and we can get it figured out!!


----------



## Blackrain90

Yay todmommy, can't wait to see some pretty photos!

Beth glad you checked in!! Happy your little is staying put for now, but yeah she could definitely show up any time.
I should really finish packing my bag hahaha...I have the basic bathroom stuff, breast pads and baby outfits. But should probably toss in some snacks and clothes for myself...

Have my appointment in a couple hours to hopefully find out for sure if we will move my csection date up to next week. 
Glad you are still able to work, not gonna lie that sounds exhausting haha


----------



## mrscletus

And my temps are ALL over the place!


----------



## todmommy4568

So happy your appointment went well Cletus! 

Black keep us updated :)

My appointment is at 2:20 today so I will update this afternoon. Super nervous but thinking it will go well


----------



## krissie328

So happy to hear you are doing well Beth!! I cannot believe you and Black are having babies soon!! 

Cletus- I think that sounds like a good first step. I recommend taking clomid in the evenings. :flower:

I am feeling so crampy today. like af is on her way but I am to early for that. I am hoping its a bean snuggling in. I am 8 dpo so that would be good timing. I took a wondfo this morning. It was clearly negative but it felt good to get it out of the way. :haha:


----------



## Blackrain90

Cletus glad doc is willing to start with clomid, hopefully that is all you will need!

Ooh Krissie I like the sound of that cramping hahha


----------



## cupcake.

Congrats Beth, good to hear you're doing good! 
And I agree, still working full time, kudos to you! And I'm amazed your Digi held out that long .. mine died the next day!

Cletus, maybe the clomid will do the trick in upgrading the egg quality. Has your OH had a SA?

And if you ladies wanna see.. Here's my 13 week baby bump :cloud9: :blush:

https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s117/Pink_schmetterlinq/13w1d_zpsvovf6m7f.jpg


----------



## krissie328

How adorable cupcake!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mrscletus

cupcake. said:


> Cletus, maybe the clomid will do the trick in upgrading the egg quality. Has your OH had a SA?


He hasn't, but he has proven swimmers as this is #3 for us. I did have a few m/c along the way of ttc the other 2, so its never been a problem and I dont think that would just change without an injury/illness or something altering happening.


----------



## Blackrain90

Cute bump cupcake!!

Alrighty. No changes thus far. BP numbers looked fairly good to him apparently. Today's BP that he did was 128/90 (which was about the average from all of my home readings as well). Leaving everything as is and will reevaluate next week depending what my BP is then. Gahhh I hate the not knowingggg. I'm a control freak so I like to have notice and plan things. If he decides to do it next week I will only have a day or two notice. I'm torn- I want him to bake as long as possible and don't want my last pregnancy to be over...but I also really want to meet the little guy!


----------



## mrscletus

Black- maybe you should just plan on him coming next week, that way if he does you are ready and if not, you get some added bonus time to plan more?? LOL

And I agree cupcake... what an adorable bump! this is number 1 for you correct?


----------



## Blackrain90

Yeah, the only thing is I was kind of planning on that and now feel bummed that it might not happen. I hate pregnancy hormones haha, I'm all over the place right now. 
Oh well, I have arrangements for my son either way (since it will be during a weekday he will be at dayhome) so I will just get our seat installed and bag finished packing and go day to day.


----------



## cupcake.

Ah yeah that makes sense then cletus.
Yes it is :) my stomach wasn't completely flat before so it's not all baby (or probably still more likely bloat).


----------



## todmommy4568

Super cute bump cupcake!

Black I agree with the others just plan like it will happen next week haha


----------



## todmommy4568

I feel so much better now that my appointment is over! \\:D/ First I was worried about her not doing anything but she was wonderful! So I told her about everything and she sounded very optimistic and said that since I am ovulating and having regular cycles and since me and DH had the chemical that she isn't going to do all of the lab tests because she thinks everything is fine there. She said given all the factors she is sending me straight to an OB so we can get testing for progesterone done to make sure that is good and if it is we can move on from there to other tests. But since we had the chemical she is mostly worried about progesterone, which is what I was thinking too. And the OB that I want is her hubby so she put in the referral to him and sent that and then goes I will send him a text too to make sure he gets you in right away :haha: So maybe I will be able to get in for that test this month yet! And DH just told me he will be back on the 29th which is earlier than we thought and cd17 so as long as I don't have another random cd15 O like i did two months ago we will be able to have a shot this month!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Blackrain90

Todmommy I'm glad that she was so good about it and isn't wasting your time with a bunch of tests you probably don't need. Hopefully the progesterone test will show something easily correctable! And making sure her husband gets you in right away is awesome haha!!

Stay put little eggy!!! Fingers crossed you get some BD in before O!


----------



## mrscletus

Yay Tods.. So glad your appointment went well too!! 

I am a little nervous about the clomid I have to admit.. My first thought is twins! And helping me o which I already am. But i trust his decision. Took my first poll this evening, taking your advice Krissie. Should I expect any side effects??


----------



## todmommy4568

Cletus I had looked up chance of twins with clomid at one point and it is 8% so way less than I thought it would be. That's 92% chance of a singleton! :haha:

So I'm about to get real real with ya'll :rofl: So with DH being gone and all when the urge hits you gotta figure it out on your own....that being said I....erm....had a little time to myself :blush: :haha: Anyways when my partner in crime exited the building it was followed by a super long string of completely clear CM...seriously this stuff stretched at least 12 inches :shy: I am trying to convince myself that it had something to do with arousal but I am very worried that I am gearing up for my earliest O yet :growlmad: I used to hate not O'ing until CD20 but this O'ing early and not on the same day every month thing is really starting to get on my nerves! :hissy: Really really hoping it was just a fluke! [-o&lt;


----------



## todmommy4568

Update: Google is telling me that "arousal fluid" can look similar to fertile CM. Here's to hoping!


----------



## mrscletus

Arousal fluid... Lol.. Does google really use that term!! I mean I hope it is that as well for your sake and sanity!

And thank you for the clomid fact of the day!!! That helps so much


----------



## krissie328

Haha! Tod, fx it's not o coming.

Mrscletus- the chances of twins on clomid are pretty small. I wouldn't worry about it much. What days are you taking it?

I get hot flashes on it and a little moody/sappy. But not crazy like some women report.


----------



## todmommy4568

mrscletus said:


> Arousal fluid... Lol.. Does google really use that term!! I mean I hope it is that as well for your sake and sanity!
> 
> And thank you for the clomid fact of the day!!! That helps so much

:rofl: They really do!


----------



## Angel5000

Had my 7w scan today! Baby is measuring at 6w+6 (I'm 7w+1), and doctor says this is normal range. He can see that kidneys are functioning now, and thinks that next week we will get to HEAR heart beat! <3 So excited! He made sure to ask about spotting, twice, and pointed out that my embryonic sac is getting closer to the hematoma and that if it hits it I will probably spot, which is okay, but if i do start spotting they'll put me on restricted duty at work. Really really hoping this holds off for another couple weeks! 

The bad news is that my next week appointment they had to move from 3:30 to 1:30 so I'll have to take time off. Again. Ugh. So over losing $ !


CSCBeth - great to heart from you!! So close!! :kiss:

Cletus - If you are already Ovulating what does clomid do? I thought the purpose of clomid was to make you ovulate? So I'm just wondering about that. Does it also improve egg quality? Good luck! I really hope this helps!


Krissie - ooh that cramping sounds like a good thing! :D 

Cupcake - your bump is adorable!!!! 

Tod - Sounds like your appointment went great! So happy for you!! Progesterone could def be it. Hopefully it's that "simple" because as much as progesterone kinda sucks, it's an "easy fix". Keeping FX that you don't O crazy early and you get your shot! :D 

As for your "fluid problem" :rofl: Hoping that it's not actually EW for your sake! Are you planning on doing OPKs this cycle? Maybe it's time to start just in case. Though, not like you can do anything about it if it is..... FX it's just some crazy "arousal fluid" (damn that must have been some good .... alone time... :rofl: )
 



Attached Files:







13274974_10104546162206530_1628122298_o.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## todmommy4568

Oh my gosh angel I literally just laughed so hard I cried. I did a pretty good job as a one woman show :haha: I took an OPK last night because of that massive temp drop and it wasn't anywhere near to positive. Def had a line but I always have a pretty decent line so I think we are far off but got a little freaked today :rofl:

So so so so happy that bean is doing well! This is so amazing!

I can't believe we have all been together this long! I know I said this a week ago :haha: but I just love it! Are we going to stay in this thread through all our pregnancies and parenting woes?? I don't know what I would do without you ladies so I hope so!!


----------



## krissie328

Angel! I love the gummy bear picture. <3

I love this group of ladies too tod! I realized today whenever this thread has a new post it's the first I read out of my subscriptions.


----------



## Angel5000

Me too! This is my first read from my subscriptions and the first one I think about updating when I have news! I can't imagine just moving on and not having you guys!!


----------



## todmommy4568

I do too krissie

I felt so proud when we got moved from TTC to TTC groups and discussion maybe next time we will get moved to a parenting forum :winkwink:


----------



## todmommy4568

I'm still having a hard time believing that you are pregnant angel! Happy doesn't even describe it :haha:


----------



## todmommy4568

Oh yea and can I just call you Jess? it always trips me up :haha: you can call me shan or shandra if we need an even trade lol fitbit has ruined me


----------



## krissie328

todmommy4568 said:


> Oh yea and can I just call you Jess? it always trips me up :haha: you can call me shan or shandra if we need an even trade lol fitbit has ruined me

I think I missed something. :haha:

I'd your name Shandra? That's very pretty.


----------



## todmommy4568

Yes it is...feel free to call me by my name :haha: me and angel are Fitbit friends so it shows your real name


----------



## Angel5000

Sure, feel free to call me Jess :) speaking of Fitbit... I really need to charge mine and start wearing it! I've been majorly slacking lately. I just keep forgetting it in the morning and I can't sleep with it on because it randomly lights up if I roll over too quickly and wakes me up :haha: It's funny because I always have to remind myself that you are the same person - like I have to say "yeah Tod, no Shandra" :rofl: 

And, tbh, I can't believe I'm pregnant either. I keep forgetting :haha: until moments like now when it's 830 and I'm crawling into bed because I can barely keep my eyes open!


----------



## Blackrain90

I woke up the other morning and forgot I was pregant too- briefly. Until I tried to move and got my usual sharp vag pain haha.

Holy busy ladies today!

Tod (or I guess Shandra haha) I have had that in the past- not quite as much as you described but definitely would have mistook it for fertile CM. 

I like this whole first name basis!! 
Hello, my name is Heather! :haha:


----------



## cupcake.

You were busy in here :) 
Lovely bean angel/jess &#128522;&#128522;

I sometimes forget as well, especially now that i don't really have symptoms left! 

And i'll definitely join in on the introductions! My name is Heike :)


----------



## todmommy4568

No temp this morning because it would have been completely inaccurate as a had a few drinks last night and woke up a lot during the night but I brought an OPK to work haha


----------



## Angel5000

Look at us, all first name and everything! :kiss:

I spoke too soon about the symptoms, spent a few hours last night feeling nauseous and today I certianly don't feel well. I'm really glad that my morning class periods are testing today so I can sit and don't have to deal with cheeky teenagers. :haha: My afternoon classes are learning new material (which is far from easy, it's a really difficult concept) but I'm hoping I'll be feeling better by then. 


Cupcake/Heike - haha: this will get some getting used to). That's a beautiful name. Can you tell me how to pronounce it? :)


----------



## todmommy4568

Hope you feel better Jess!

Agreed, only took 330 pages but first names aww :haha: I figure I have shared enough personal details and photos that if someone really wanted to figure out who I was they could by now haha

I am also wondering how you pronounce that.


----------



## todmommy4568

Well I forgot about this test so it wasn't fresh but either way it's not looking like my eggy will wait for Kevin. :nope: But my appointment with the ob is on the 9th so I have that to look forward to! Maybe he can do some clomid for good measure since I should be at the beginning of a new cycle by then!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Blackrain90

Boo little eggy, booo!

Pretty sure my husband hates me haha. More so is just jealous that I don't have to work right now. I get up when they are getting ready to say hi and then I go back to bed. Mostly because I will run out of stuff to do in a day if I stay up from 630a.m., and if I'm up too long I cant fall back to sleep. 
Well I usually have an alarm set for 815, but apparently didn't today as I slept to 930!! I was complaining to him about it and I could feel his teeth grinding over text message haha...first world preggo problems over here! :haha:

Yes I am curious as well- in my head I'm hearing it like Hike-uh but I'm probably wrong haha.


----------



## Blackrain90

Omg so TMI (as if there is such a thing here haha) but my pregnancy libido picked a shit time to kick in. DH and I can't DTD because it messes up my pelvis which hurts like hell.

And I can't find a comfy position to sit or lay in to do...anything else!! Haha little jealous of you Shandra :haha:


----------



## cupcake.

Hahaha Hike is almost right! 
It's pronounced kinda like hike-uh 

When i spent a year in the US it took everyone a bit of getting used to :rofl: 

Well, since we have another bank holiday tomorrow i'm going camping with a group of friends and i didn't drive when they all did as i had to work longer. My orientation is bad as is and the camping grounds are somewhere in the middle of nowhere.. I got so lost, i just parked my car and bawled my eyes out.. A friend is coming to pick me up and it's all good but the frustration paired with hormones broke everything loose and the tears just kept flowing! Ugh haha just sitting in my car now waiting


----------



## krissie328

Well because I cannot help myself I took a frer. There is definitely a line but I cannot get a good picture. If you can tell does this have color?
 



Attached Files:







20160525_105822-640x509.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 7


----------



## todmommy4568

Omg heather dying in laughter over here :rofl: might have to have the hubby do it for you lol

Heike, did I spell that right, not sure haha. Camping sounds fun! Getting lost not so much....glad your friend is coming to get you though!

Krissie I'm not sure if I see any color or not. If I were you I would open it up or flash a light behind it. Then you can usually see if there is an indent or color. I hope it's a true line! But I'm in hate with FRER lol


----------



## krissie328

Oh Heike!! How frustrating. Hopefully they get you soon. :hugs: Have fun camping!! 

Thanks Shan- I was desperate and at work so just got what they had. (Not work to clarify, I went to the store!!) I will break it open when I go to my car in a bit. 

Eh- Oh yea my name is Krissie or Kristina. :flower:


----------



## Blackrain90

Heiki I have been there!! Glad you have someone to pick you up. I can't even tell my left from my right lately so I totally get lost everywhere. And hormones...enough said!!

Haha Shandra he has baseball tonight, wahhh! But I'm sure he would be more than happy to help later hahaha

Krissie I see something but I don't see any colour. Butttt 9dpo that looks promising...fingers crossed!! I hate FRER for early testing too lol, the lines are so thin to begin with.


----------



## krissie328

Thanks ladies. I took it apart and the line has remained there. I put it against a light and it really does look pink. But I am so afraid since I have had bad times with these frer. I have 4 of the old ones at home so I might (I mean will :haha:) take one in the morning. I never had a bad experience with them.


----------



## todmommy4568

That's great krissie! So exciting!


----------



## krissie328

A fool proof way to make your period start: Buy an expensive test, take expensive test, wait two hours. :growlmad: 

I am only 9 dpo and I am bleeding bright red and way more than spotting. I have a very faithful 11 lp. :cry: 

Rant warning:

I feel so useless when it comes to ttc. I just do not understand why it has to be so hard for us when we do everything right. I feel like the more I want this the more elusive it is becoming. It is taking such an emotional toll on me but I keep going because it is what we want for our family. And my ds is proof it is worth it all. But today I am pissy and my emotions went from excited to crushed. :cry:


----------



## Blackrain90

So sorry Krissie :( That has to be so rough, especially when your body gets your hopes up. So weird that AF started as early as it did though. 
At least having DS you know it is possible and worth it, but that probably doesn't make it any easier right now. Sending lots of hugs your way hun!!


----------



## todmommy4568

So so sorry Krissie :hugs: What an awful bitch! When it happens it will be completely worth it even though it feels like absolute sh*t right now. Are you going to use clomid this cycle?

I took another OPK when I got home and it is pretty light and usually if I am about to O even the most diluted urine still blazes positive which this wasn't super diluted. And my surges have always happened at night so to get lighter in the evening wouldn't makes sense for O. Hoping the test from earlier maybe just looked so dark from drying or was some weird fluke. Holding out hope!


----------



## krissie328

Thanks ladies. :hugs:

The spotting is gone. It was only that one time. So maybe it was spotting. I've only ever had midcycle spotting one other time and nothing came of it. But I'm pretty sure that was an annovulatory cycle.


----------



## Blackrain90

Pretty sure you said you had some cramping the other day? My hopes have jumped up again for you love!! Keep us posted on what your crazy body decides to do haha xoxo

Edit- that might have been Mrscletus who had the cramping, now I can't remember haha. Either way I am still holding out hope for you!


----------



## krissie328

It was me. I had cramping the day before the spotting at 8 dpo and a little bit the day of spotting. Those together make me hopeful too. Tomorrow is only 10 dpo so I'm going to avoid testing like crazy. Or try too.


----------



## Angel5000

My presentation is tomorrow. I'm kinda freaking out. I am good for the first half of it but the second half I keep forgetting pieces I need to say and get jumbled. Even with notecards! :dohh: I spend all day in front of people speaking and I'm turning into a nervous anxious wreck over 3 people! Can't wait until it's over 

Making matters worse - we have a friend who lives with us while he's getting back on his feet. He has a job but owes a lot of money to a lot of ppl so it'll be awhile. anyway he gets his kid one weekend a month. And that's this weekend. My lovely 4 day weekend he's going to have his kid. I like most kids but he can't handle his and she's rude and not well behaved. I'm not exactly trilled about having her here during my entire break. He's picking her up tonight :( I did tell him he better plan in evacuating the house tomorrow for 3 hours so I can have peace and quiet during. My presentation. He sort of looked at me like I was insane. I told him that wasn't a request, it was a demand. His face was priceless. :rofl: 

Heather - omg! I was literally laughing so hard I almost fell out of my seat!! :rofl: 

Heike - that's a beautiful name! I really hope I spelled it right! :blush: so sorry that you got lost. I've done that before. I also have horrible orientation and if my gps can't get me there I'm doomed. At least you were able to have cell service to call your friend! Have a good camping trip! 

Krissie - I can't see much in the test (big surprise I know! Lol!) but I'm glad the spotting seems to have stopped. Either you're having a weird short LP or it could be a sign... (im)patiently waiting for your next test ;) 

Shandra - oh good! I'm holding out hope that your eggy waits!!


----------



## krissie328

Thanks ladies. The spotting is for sure gone and my temp jumped up over a tenth of degree over my highest. So I am excited to test now. Still only 10 dpo so debating if I want to use a frer today or tomorrow. Or both. :blush:


----------



## krissie328

Well since I have no self control... :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







20160526_082640-640x539.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Angel5000

OMG !!!! I see that line!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## krissie328

Angel5000 said:


> OMG !!!! I see that line!!!!!! :happydance:

YAY!! We know it is real when you can see it. :haha:


----------



## Blackrain90

Ummm omg I popped on here quickly just to see what your chart did today, and was super confused when I saw a TICKER in its place!!! That is a super clear line, doing a humongous happy dance for you Krissie!!!!


----------



## krissie328

Blackrain90 said:


> Ummm omg I popped on here quickly just to see what your chart did today, and was super confused when I saw a TICKER in its place!!! That is a super clear line, doing a humongous happy dance for you Krissie!!!!

Thanks!! My temp went way high. Over a tenth of a degree above my second highest temp. :happydance:


----------



## krissie328

Oh one more random thing.. My week change will also be Monday!! 

I told dh over the phone since I wont see him for another 22 hours. He just kept saying I am so excited/happy. <3


----------



## Blackrain90

Aww that's so cute :)

That is crazy that we are all (or mostly all?) changing on Mondays!!

Jess baby brain is a real struggle. Keeping my fingers crossed that you are able to concentrate and keep an unscrambled head for your presentation. I'm sure you will nail it!!!


----------



## krissie328

Yes!! Good luck Jess. (Sorry I am so self absorbed some days!!)

Hopefully you can focus and rock your presentation! Well I have no doubt you will. 

---

I got a line on my wondfo!! Somehow seeing that line instead of the frer makes me feel better. :dohh:


----------



## Blackrain90

Pictuuurreeeee :haha:


----------



## Angel5000

I emailed my advisor who does the managing for my committee and told her what's going on and that i may need some process time. she told me not to worry and shed pass that on to the committee and said that all the committee members have had me as a student (true some multiple times) and they all know I'm a "stellar student" so not to worry :D made me feel better! 


Krissie - you have every right to be self absorbed right now! I'm so excited for you!!!! Omg I can't even!!! Pics of the Wondfo!!!!


----------



## krissie328

Hehe- I cannot get a good picture. But I will make sure to snap one when I test next.


----------



## todmommy4568

Krissie :yipee: that is amazing!!!!!

Jess I hope your presentation goes well. I am sure you will do great!

My little eggy only needs to wait 3 more days hopefully it holds out and I can join y'all this month. If ovulation holds off until Sunday I would be 12dpo at my doc appt so it probably wouldn't make a difference anyways. I have never been so happy to see a temp go down than I was this morning though :haha:


----------



## krissie328

Afternoon Wondfo with no hold. It's a very clear line irl.
 



Attached Files:







20160526_164615-640x626.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## todmommy4568

Definitely see it Krissie!!


----------



## Blackrain90

Yup I see it too!!

STAY PUT LITTLE EGGY!!!

Is it weird how much I talk to your egg?? :rofl:


----------



## krissie328

Haha! Encourage that eggie all you want! :haha:


----------



## Angel5000

I'm so excited for you Krissie!!! :D 

Shandra I'm hoping that egg stays right there for another few days!


----------



## todmommy4568

Me too Jess! I just ordered some progesterone cream after hearing krissie talk about it on another thread :haha: I am optimistic that that may help if we can catch the egg!


----------



## krissie328

todmommy4568 said:


> Me too Jess! I just ordered some progesterone cream after hearing krissie talk about it on another thread :haha: I am optimistic that that may help if we can catch the egg!

I sure hope so!

Fx your eggie is cooperative.


----------



## cupcake.

Aaaah what i missed!!! 

Huge congrats krissie! :happydance: i am so very excited for you!! I'm sure your bean is snuggling right and staying put! :hugs: 
And it definitely seems to be a theme that we all change weeks on monday. 
Seriously i'm so happy and excited :happydance:


----------



## mrscletus

So- wow have I missed a lot. Sorry for disappearing, life has just been so crazy lately. Work, kids activities, etc... 

Let me first start by saying holy congrats Krissie!!!! that is an amazing line. I am so pumped for you!!

To all the other ladies, I promise I will get back on here when I have a little more time to catch up with each of you. 

afm- My name is Julie, hello all, LOL so funny that we are now on first name basis. (Love it) 
I am not seeing many side effects with the clomid. I have 2 more pills (today and tomorrow) and then the magic should start to happen. 

Angel- the doc put me on the clomid as even tho I am O'ing it could be a "weak O" and the clomid will help with a stronger one and ensure a mature egg is released. I too was concerned about the clomid since I do O every month... but like he said with the timing, my dh's proven swimmers, and the O every month, there has to be something going on that I am not preggers yet, so egg maturity/quality could be playing a role. The prog test on day 22 should also help see what is going on. I am hoping that by day 22 I will have a little eggie in there trying to hold on. 

I'll come back more this week I promise.


----------



## Angel5000

Morning ladies! My presentation is today!! :wacko: I tried to sleep in because I've been so tired but couldn't sleep any longer. I think I was freaking out about it in my sleep. LoL. I'm going to do a few practice runs and see if I can get it down to 45 minutes (it was 58 minutes last night) and they had said our presentation of information should be 30-45 minutes. Oops. It's a 2 hour thing, once we add questions and stuff so I don't think it'll be horrible if I go over I just don't want them to think it's never going to end. :haha:


Julie - :wave: I'm loving our first name basis too. :) Makes sense that the clomid is hoping to give you a "better egg". Curious, did the doctor say whether the clomid will make you O earlier/later or anything? I'm very unaware of how clomid works. Good luck!! Hopefully this is what you need!


----------



## mrscletus

He didn't.. But adjusted our sex schedule..(Yes they told me when to bd and when to abstain) based off of the fact that I usually O early.. So I am going to say it shouldn't effect my O timing..


----------



## todmommy4568

Good luck today Jess!!!

I think with your early o it wouldn't affect your timing Julie. From what I understand you should o about 7 days after you take the last pill.


----------



## mrscletus

todmommy4568 said:


> Good luck today Jess!!!
> 
> I think with your early o it wouldn't affect your timing Julie. From what I understand you should o about 7 days after you take the last pill.

Wow 7 days after the last pill?? that will definitely change my normal O time. On average I O around day 12, but have O'ed as late as day 17 (once) So if I am to O 7 days after the last pill, that would be cd16... which I am fine with btw. I'm curious to see if it does change my O schedule.... I'm even more curious to see if it helps me get pregnant!!! HAHAHA


----------



## Angel5000

4 hours until presentation...... OMG *dead* I just ran a practice run and got it down to 48 mins. Which is much better. I think I'm talking a little too fast in some instances but generally I think I'm okay. Just have to breathe! :)



I think my sister O'd about 12-15 days after her last clomid pill this month. But she never ovulates (hasn't ovulated in almost a year) so I don't know if that's normal or not. 

Hoping you O soon!! My RE also gave us directions on BD time, though we didn't follow it this cycle because we were still doing testing and we didn't expect to get a bfp.


----------



## todmommy4568

Oh yay I'm so glad that your sister finally got some assistance! 

I guess I'm not sure what normal is lol that's just what the Internet told me and everything on the Internet is true :haha: I think cd16 would give your egg even more time to mature which seems like a good thing


----------



## krissie328

I was told anything 10 days after your last clomid pill and it is considered not the clomid that did it. 

I think with me I took clomid CD 2-6 and ovulated cd 15 and 16. So it does take me a bit longer. But I don't ovulate on my own as a general rule. Obviously that isn't always the case.


----------



## mrscletus

Its all making more sense now... the doc was trying to explain, but since I O early, that means my egg could be "not totally mature" right? Thus using the clomid to ensure a "strong ovulation" as he called it... I didn't google this... LOL just something is finally making sense.


----------



## todmommy4568

Lol Julie I think the extra time will definitely help but I am pretty sure the clomid helps with maturation as well


----------



## mrscletus

Good luck Jess... I'm sure you will do fine.


----------



## krissie328

Good luck Jess! You will do great.


----------



## mrscletus

I'm so excited... the hubs and I found a last minute camping spot so we will be camping for the long weekend!!! YAY!!!! Campfire therapy.


----------



## krissie328

Oh how fun Julie! We are going to the mountains tomorrow to have a bbq and drive. I'm very excited to kick off my summer.


----------



## Angel5000

I just finished my Masters Presentation of my Thesis and Action Research Paper and....I PASSED. :D :happydance: They said they were incredibly impressed with both my project and my presentation and they mentioned this two or three times! I'm so happy. :D Of course I've had all of the committee members as professors before so that helps a little too. :)

I have never been so relieved! Now I just have to finish up one or two small things, survive the last 3 weeks of the school year with my students and I will be on summer break and able to relax and hopefully enjoy this pregnancy! :D



Julie - camping sounds amazing!! I wish we were going camping..... but our weather this weekend is not supposed to be real nice so maybe not. lol Enjoy your camping! :D


----------



## todmommy4568

Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blackrain90

Yay Jess that is awesome, congratulations!! Knew you would nail it!


----------



## todmommy4568

OPK is still negative! So so close to safety!!!


----------



## Blackrain90

Come on little egg, stay put! When is (Kevin?) home?


----------



## mrscletus

Stay put little guy.. I'm hoping my stats put as well.. Lots of cm today... However one more day of clomid... So exciting!!!


----------



## todmommy4568

He will be back on Sunday! So yep even if I O tomorrow night....I think I O at night cuz that's when I get the strongest OPK so we would still have a chance maybe if it was tomorrow


----------



## krissie328

Congrats Jess! 

Shan- keeping everything crossed your eggie keeps waiting.

I got 1-2 on a digi this evening. I'm trying hard to stay optimistic. I am getting more brown/pink discharge so just nervous. Af is due tomorrow so hoping bean decides to stick around.
 



Attached Files:







20160527_174613-480x853.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## todmommy4568

Prayers krissie! I hope he or she stays right where they are!

Julie do you think you will still O early since you normally do?


----------



## todmommy4568

Sooooo completely unrelated but I came home for break and my hair piece for the wedding had arrived! I am completely in love with it!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 5


----------



## krissie328

Ohhh! Me too! It looks great with your hair style.


----------



## todmommy4568

And yes I plan on wearing it on my forehead like a hippie :rofl: I can imagine the reactions from my kids in 20 years already


----------



## todmommy4568

Thanks krissie! Has the sporting stopped?


----------



## mrscletus

Love the head piece!! And I hope I don't o early! Would love for an O after day 14... It has happened to me some.. So hoping for it this cycle.. No cramping or symptoms from the clomid yet and only one more pill to take tomorrow.


----------



## krissie328

todmommy4568 said:


> Thanks krissie! Has the sporting stopped?

Its hit and miss. It was worst right when I got home from walking/shopping. It's settled down now. I'm hoping it's left over from Wednesday.


----------



## todmommy4568

FX'ed that it is left over from Wednesday!

O is near. I am having dirty thoughts about the other bartender I am working with tonight. Mother Nature is telling me to hop on something :rofl: the egg wants out!


----------



## mrscletus

Omg.. You are hilarious! How many days til you DH comes back? You better tell him to hurry!!


----------



## Blackrain90

Yawn....morning ladies. Of course I told hubby he could sleep in today; he gets up at 5:20 to pee (after having shouted MOM in his sleep waking me up) and then coincidentally, the little goober is up 15 minutes later. So I'm a little tired haha.

Shan omg my son gave me a funny look when I laughed out loud at that :haha: Even if you get a positive today, hopefully you won't ovulate until tomorrow, so jump that man as soon as he gets home hahaha!

Krissie I agree that since your original spotting was red, it would make sense to be getting some leftover spotting now. Lots of sticky bean dust your way love!


----------



## todmommy4568

Julie he will be home tomorrow. He sent me a message this morning that they are packing up and leaving. They made it a two day trip :trouble: I don't understand why because their "middle" destination seemed like it didn't even take that long, like they could make it a one day trip.

Heather glad you got a laugh despite the tiredness :haha: you will need to catch a nap later!

So based on this test I am either scared or excited, I can't decide which one. On one hand I'm super excited that O will definitely wait until tomorrow, my tests are usually way stronger than that for the morning of O. On the other hand I'm a little worried about how light it is wondering if it already happened m, but most of them have been about that light, I took one yesterday afternoon and it wasn't on a long hold but still. I was looking at my old charts though and my temp always jumps the day after positive OPK and temp drop and my temp is still looking good. I am thinking we could actually get a couple days in before O! Sorry for the book lol my thought process just spilled out :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Angel5000

Krissie: :hugs: Love the digital test! I'm hoping that the spotting dies down. Is it mostly brownish now? When will you contact doctor? 

Shandra - LOVE the hairpiece! That's gorgeous!! :D 

and.... 



todmommy4568 said:


> FX'ed that it is left over from Wednesday!
> 
> O is near. I am having dirty thoughts about the other bartender I am working with tonight. Mother Nature is telling me to hop on something :rofl: the egg wants out!

:rofl: OMG! You crack me up!! 

Stay put eggy!! Stay put!! Your temps are looking good for O waiting a day or two. FX! I don't think you've O'd yet, so I think there's a good chance you'll get a couple days of BD time in before eggy pops


----------



## todmommy4568

Thanks Jess! I'm trying to get a decent hold for SMU, thinking 3 hours? So I can take my CB advanced...not sure why I hadn't thought of doing that already lol then I would either have a flashy or something telling me if its close :dohh:


----------



## Angel5000

If this is the first time using the CB advanced this cycle you'll only get an open circle anyway Bc the first time determines baseline (unless you get a peak reading). But at least then you may be able to detect your flashy face if this is early enough before the estrogen surge or whatever it is that detects the blinky face.


----------



## todmommy4568

Right, I didn't think of that haha. I think I will take it and then tomorrow maybe I can get a flashy or peak. I am definitely not expecting peak today.


----------



## krissie328

Jess- it's all been brown the last two days. Primarily after a lot of activity. I got a bit more today after doing some shopping. 

If I make it until 5 weeks I'm thinking of calling for an appointment. I'll probably lie about what since they will not see me until 8-10 weeks for prenatal appointment. It's so frustrating and we only have 1 ob practice within an hours drive. :growlmad: It's times like these I miss my old ob, she was so lovely.


----------



## cupcake.

Hi ladies i'm back from camping! 
It was fun but we had the worst weather, rain and thunderstorms.. But it was still fun :) 

I didn't read all of it back, but firstly i love the digital krissie :happydance: i hope the spotting won't stick around much longer. Try to rest as much as possible :hugs:


----------



## Blackrain90

Shandra how are your OPK looking this morning?


----------



## todmommy4568

Heike I'm glad you had fun! Too bad the weather didn't completely cooperate!

So I got a low on my digi but this was my OPK from this morning. By the looks of that one I'm hoping I will get a positive tonight or tomorrow :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## krissie328

Looking good Shandra!


----------



## todmommy4568

Man if I wouldn't have looked at that until it dried it would've been questionable. Kevin will be home tonight yay! I'm kind of nervous for him to get home now because my sex ridden brain proposed some pretty out there suggestions and scenarios to him last night :haha: the only response I got this morning was I will call you when I get back to the states :rofl: He does not seem impressed
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Angel5000

Shandra - hoepfully it'll pick up your flashy face. The last month I used the Advanced digi's I thought I started using it early enough but I apparently started after the estrogen surge started so I got low readings for days, which made me think I was still a long ways from O and then BAM a solid smiley. FX you still have time! :) 

Your wondfo's are looking good. This evening if the Wondfo looks positive maybe you'll get a peak on digi. Tell Kevin to hurry home, you need to get some spermies in there waiting for the egg! 


Krissie - hoping that the spotting stops soon. Sounds like it might be IB, left over from the red spotting you had - maybe it's just the bean snuggling in real deep. Try to rest if you can. :hugs:


----------



## krissie328

Thanks ladies. My frer and Wondfos are very light, barely there. Decided to take another digi and it still says pregnant 1-2. So I don't know what's up. 

No spotting for 24 hours so that's good!


----------



## todmommy4568

Pictures krissie? Hoping the tests pick up soon! Have they gotten darker since the first one at any point?


----------



## krissie328

The one Friday was darker than Thursday but yesterday and today's have been very light. I couldn't even get a good picture. 

I'm going to call my doctor on Tuesday to see if they have any appointments for this week.


----------



## Angel5000

Oh Krissie!! I hope it's just a fluke. Maybe the dr can get you in and do some blood work? Or some thing to check


----------



## todmommy4568

Hopefully they can get you in for an appointment :flower:


----------



## krissie328

Thanks ladies. Started bleeding bright red a couple hours ago. So I'm pretty sure it's another chemical. :cry:


----------



## todmommy4568

I'm so sorry krissie :hugs:


----------



## Blackrain90

Oh no hun, I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Angel5000

Oh no Krissie! :hugs: I'm so sorry!!


----------



## todmommy4568

If you guys get a chance and have Netflix I highly recommend watching "a girl like her" It was the most powerful documentary I have watched in a long time. Kevin is mad at me because I woke up him up because he heard me crying and he doesn't think I should be watching it alone but seriously so worth the tears that will be shed


----------



## cupcake.

Oh no krissie i am so very sorry that's awful :( :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## todmommy4568

Got my flashing smiley this morning. :) I have chose sleeping over temping the last two days, need to get a temp in soon


----------



## Blackrain90

Oh man Shan I don't think I could handle that!! I've heard great things, but hormones combined with me being an emotional person, I would probably put myself into labor hahaha.
Glad you were able to get some BD in yesterday (not sure what a flashing smiley means but assuming O is close?)


----------



## todmommy4568

Yep flashing smiley is high fertility. The flashing smiley starts when an estrogen surge is detected and then usually within 1-4 days the LH surge give the peak or solid smiley :)


----------



## Blackrain90

Oh awesome! Hopefully you can get lots of BD in the next few days! Glad your little eggy listened to all of us haha


----------



## Angel5000

That's great that you got your flashy!! Looks like this O could be perfect timing!! Good luck Shan! 

I dunno if I can watch that. I love a good movie, even a tear jerker but emotions are high right now so it might turn me into a sobbing mess. Lol. I cry at everything


----------



## todmommy4568

I'm glad the egg listened to us too! Yea I'm not usually a cryer when it comes to movies but I bawled so might not be good with preggo emotions unless you feel like you need a good cry haha


----------



## Angel5000

I've been crying over every episode of criminal minds that I've watched recently. So yeah, def shouldn't watch anything designed to make me cry right now! LoL!


----------



## mrscletus

Back from our camping trip...
It was so much fun and luckily the rain help off for us.... Only rained one night for about 30 mins (and we just stayed in the camper) 
DH was drinking a little and even tho doc said to abstain on day 9 and 10.... The hubs was horny and well.. Oops! Creamy cm on those two days, but neg OPKs since then, and my temp is being really wanking I think it's from the camping and changes in sleep pattern. Hoping to get back to a normal temping time/sleep time tonight... 

Krissie :hugs: darling

Shan- get that BDing in!! Yay


----------



## todmommy4568

Criminal minds :haha:

Julie hopefully your temps straighten out now that you are home but with opks you are still all good haha

We're getting close! I got another flashing smiley I'm thinking my OPK will go positive tonight or tomorrow! DH almost couldn't get it done last night lol he was breathing like he had just run 5 miles and he goes okay I am going to get you pregnant and then I'm gonna die :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Blackrain90

Hahaha that sounds like something my husband would say.

Julie glad camping went well. I'm not sure why too much BD would be a problem to the doc, but sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do haha.


----------



## Blackrain90

Well ladies. I'm having a baby on Thursday!

My blood pressure hasn't been bad (though was 140/82 today). I've been feeling okay aside from sore, except this morning I've been feeling kind of like I have low blood sugar even though I've eaten, a bit shaky and whatnot..after I told him that he said he thought it would be best to do it this week. 

He normally doesn't seem to pay a lot of attention when I tell him about my little symptoms here and there, so I wasnt really expecting him to decide to move it up. But even the receptionist asked if I felt okay when I walked in, so obviously I don't look great today haha.

I'm kind of freaking out right now.


----------



## todmommy4568

Oh my gosh! T-2 days to baby! :yipee: I'm sure baby is well cooked at 38 weeks and everything will go great! :hugs:


----------



## krissie328

Great news Heather! Can't wait for you to meet your little guy.


----------



## krissie328

So I just called to schedule an appointment with my doctor and he's 5-6 weeks out from an appointment. How frustrating! I have a message in with his nurse so hoping she calls me back.


----------



## Blackrain90

Thanks ladies. I'm not sure why I'm freaking out so much about this, but I reallllly need to try to calm down, got my blood pressure up to 141/91 right now...I think I had myself convinced he wasn't going to reschedule it since my BP has been good, so it kind of felt like it came outta left field. Oh boy!

Oh wow that's quite a wait Krissie!! Hopefully you can get in sooner, maybe a cancellation or something.


----------



## krissie328

:hugs: everything will be great Heather. 

Yea, his nurse called back and was quite the twat. Apparently I'm suppose to call in when I get pregnant to get blood work done. Well I didn't know that. I actually did call In January and nothing was mentioned then. But whatever, she said to not take clomid until she calls back after talking to my doctor. And considering he's out of town this week... I'm definitely out for this month unless I ovulate on my own. I'm not even going to do opks or anything. Just temp since I'm into the groove of it.


----------



## mrscletus

Oh Krissie... I'm so sorry things just aren't going your way. Doctors offices can be such a pain... Poor communication is horrible especially when you are the patient and they should be taking care of you!! 

Heather--- I am so excited for you!! You will be just fine, but holy cow!!! It's all happening!!!


----------



## todmommy4568

Heather stay calm! Everything will be great!

Krissie hopefully they get you in sooner rather than later, that is a long time!

Julie I love the new avatar!!!!


----------



## Angel5000

Oh Krissie! I'm so sorry that they are being so awful!! :hugs: 

Heather - omg! Thursday!!? Just breathe, you'll be great, baby will be fine, and you'll get us loads of pics ;)


Afm - 8w ultrasound today. Omg I heart the heart beat!!! 166. I'm absolutely in love. <3. I'm growing a baby in there!!! 
Also US is beginning to look like an actual baby and not a blob. Plus my hemotomas are getting smaller and harder to find. Def good sign. I'm so relieved.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Blackrain90

Yay baby flicker!! Glad the hematomas are getting smaller, that's a great sign!

I am starting to calm down and accept this is all happening right away. Though apparently my blood pressure didn't get the memo as it doesn't want to go down haha. Tomorrow will be a bunch of last minute errands.


----------



## mrscletus

Heather I forgot to mention, Thursday is DH's bday!! 

Baby flick is getting so big! And 166 is a great hb!! Yay!! It's so exciting!! 

AFM- just over here POAS like crazy.. OPK just a little bit darker today, but I had some watery cm this am, maybe I am gearing up.. Woot woot.


----------



## mrscletus

So confusing!!! I am more confident in the wondfos. What do you all think? This was with second morning pee.. I am literally peeing on a stick 3-4 times a day because I don't want to miss it!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Angel5000

Cletus - Wow, those are very different! I always trust my wondfo's, so that's what I lean towards, but def get in some BD just in case. Very odd that one popped up SO much darker. What is that other brand?


----------



## mrscletus

Angel5000 said:


> Cletus - Wow, those are very different! I always trust my wondfo's, so that's what I lean towards, but def get in some BD just in case. Very odd that one popped up SO much darker. What is that other brand?

It was Rite Aid brand... I had a coupon so picked them up a few months ago 

I figured why not just dip both in the cup... LOL (I'm trying to secretly get all of my testing out now so that I wont be doing hpts starting at 6dpo) 

HAHAHA!!


----------



## todmommy4568

Beautiful bean Jess!

Julie I would get the BD'ing in. I found that my wondfos from before our break don't show up as good as the new ones I ordered. Could be an age difference of the tests :shrug:

Daily struggles: marry a cowboy they said, it'll be fun they said :dohh: asked DH if he had bought a plain white button up for the wedding. Nope but they have one at boot barn on sale for $50. It's a plain white button up why don't you look somewhere else where it won't be $50. Okay I will look at runnings too. You do know that the stores jcpenney and Sears do exist right?! *smh* And now he also wants to buy a new pair of boots even though he just got a new pair a month ago because he wants some leather soles so it is easier for us to dance. Don't know if you ladies buy cowboy boots but they are about $300 and he claims he is just going to buy them and deal with me being mad later :trouble: You have leather soles, I want leather soles...well then maybe that's what you should have bought a month ago! Just over here shaking my head at my hillbilly husband :haha:


----------



## mrscletus

Good point Shan- the wondfo's do expire in July....


----------



## krissie328

Jess- love the new scan! My 8 week scan reminded me of a gummy bear. <3

Shan- good luck with dh. Men do weird things. 

Julie- I have no experience with the rite aid brand but I agree with the others and would get bding.


----------



## krissie328

I called back this morning and got an appt for June 30th. And if this turns into a long cycle I shouldn't have started a new one yet.


----------



## mrscletus

Yay for an earlier appt!!! 

Getting lots of cm/discharge now... Thinking the O is coming!


----------



## Angel5000

It does kinda look like a gummy bear doesn't it?! Awww. 

So now that I've heard the heartbeat I'm starting to want to buy things hard core. Trying very hard to wait until I'm done with first tri. But I want to buy a crib and sheets and bedding and start settin g up the nursery. Summer is my free time so I'll be doing all that set up and decorating a lot over the summer anyway but it's hitting me hard now! 

Julie - hmm yeah def get some BD in and keep testing to see what happens with your temps. 

Shan - omg. Your husband! :dohh: lol!!! 

Krissie - yay for an earlier appointment!!


----------



## Blackrain90

Well ladies, my c-section is scheduled for 10 a.m. tomorrow. (Right now it is 8:45pm my time)

I'm so nervous for the epidural and surgery, but it sounds like baby is out pretty quickly after they start, so hopefully that will distract me while they sew me up. It's more the fact that I have to be there 2 hours early which gives me a lot of time to sit and think about it haha.


----------



## Angel5000

Oh wow! I can't believe you are actually about to have the baby!! It seems like just a few weeks ago you were still TTC. :hugs: Can't wait to hear how beautiful your baby is!!!!!! <3 Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## cupcake.

Oh wow that's crazy! You'll have a baby tomorrow! Awe i'm so excited for you!


----------



## mrscletus

Yay Heather.... It's birthing day! So cool that your LO will share a bday with my hubs!


----------



## mrscletus

Here is some more pee stick porn... Looks like we are getting close! I honestly would call this a positive for what I usually get with wondfos! Just need to get a temp rise tomorrow to confirm!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## todmommy4568

Heather that is so exciting! Can't wait to hear about it and see pics or your beautiful bundle!

Julie looks super close! Maybe we will O together! Mine was a little darker than that this morning but still wouldn't call it positive and I got a flashing smiley but I think my OPK will be positive by tonight and solid smiley tomorrow night.


----------



## Angel5000

Good luck today Heather!!!! 

Julie and Shandra - fx that your O is coming up! That test looks really close!


----------



## Blackrain90

Just waiting for my turn to go into OR for epidural. Freaking out just a smidge haha. But hearing my neighbours baby is helping me keep my eyes on the prize.


----------



## krissie328

Blackrain90 said:


> Just waiting for my turn to go into OR for epidural. Freaking out just a smidge haha. But hearing my neighbours baby is helping me keep my eyes on the prize.

Your will do great! Not long now. I can't wait to hear all about your little guy.


----------



## mrscletus

Is anyone else so super excited that the only thing you can think about today is that fact that one of us is HAVING A BABY!!!


----------



## krissie328

mrscletus said:


> Is anyone else so super excited that the only thing you can think about today is that fact that one of us is HAVING A BABY!!!

Haha! Right!! I keep checking back for that reason. <3


----------



## Blackrain90

Well ladies he is here! (Sorry for the delay, just kind if hectic haha)

Parker Thomas Smith born at 12:17pm weighing 7lb4oz. Doing pretty good at breastfeeding so far, except that he constantly wants his hand in his mouth hahaha. He looks sooo much like his brother.

Everything went smoothly with surgery- super easy, was all worried for nothing!
 



Attached Files:







20160602_152028-320x180.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Angel5000

So precious and beautiful!!!! 

I'm so excited that one of us had a baby!!!! Our first baby has been born!!!!!!


----------



## krissie328

What a beautiful little boy! I love his head of hair. <3

I'm glad you all are doing well.


----------



## Blackrain90

Thanks! He is tiny bit he's got pipes!!


----------



## todmommy4568

Omg heather! Beautiful!! We had a baby!!!!!! I mean you had a baby!!!!!! I mean you had a baby :blush: but we had a baby!! :haha:


----------



## Blackrain90

Hehehehe Shan I totally get what you mean :)


----------



## Blackrain90

Sent hubby home to get some sleep tonight- and the lovely nurses have taken little Parker to the front desk so this mama can get a couple hours of sleep, given that it is 3am!
 



Attached Files:







20160603_003433-320x180.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## cupcake.

Awwe omg huge congrats heather he is beautiful!! 
I seriously feel like we all had a baby as well haha i'm glad everything went smoothly and i hope you have a speedy recovery and again, he is modt precious!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Angel5000

I'm there with you, feeling like we all just had a baby :) ;)


----------



## mrscletus

Oh Heather he is adorable, precious, beautiful... 

:happydance: 

I cannot believe that one of us has a new babes!! YAY!! Its just so exciting.


----------



## krissie328

What is going on! I'm going batty over here. So something my doctor's nurse said was eating at me so I took a digi and frer this morning. I would be 18 dpo today. I've had med flow for two days and spotting for two more days. It wasn't clotty which also made me test. I've called to get some blood work done. I'm just so confused and afraid to be hopeful.
 



Attached Files:







20160603_080235-480x853.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## mrscletus

Krissie... I don't want to get you too excited--- but those are some positive tests!!! 

I would suggest you call the doc office and let them know what is going on so they can see you right away!! Or like you said schedule you some blood work. 

Oh my gosh.. I am so excited and nervous for you all at once... its what my 9 year old calls "nerv-cited"


----------



## cupcake.

Oh krissie how confusing! Definitely get bloodwork done! :hugs:


----------



## mrscletus

And for all of your viewing pleasure... This was my test from 3pm yesterday... This morning it was way lighter and my temp went up a bit, so guessing I did O yesterday..

And this pic was taken at like 2 mins time elapsed! Must have caught it right at my highest surge level... Just hoping the birthday sex was enough to get that egg!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## krissie328

Oh nice opk! Definitely caught that one.

I called and left a message as soon as I tested. They aren't open yet so waiting for a callback. The free got even darker as it sat. It came up so fast and is way darker than any before. I'm definitely nerv-cited. 

Now I'm upset I took alieve this morning. But glad I tested ad I had plans to drink a lot on my kid less weekend. :dohh:


----------



## mrscletus

One alieve and a drink would not hurt baby.... organ formation doesn't happen for a couple more weeks :) you are just fine... I wouldn't let that upset you.


----------



## krissie328

Thanks hun. I got my labs drawn so now just hoping they call before the end of the day.


----------



## krissie328

My hcg is only 17, so really not that good at 18 dpo. My progesterone is also very low so they are putting me on supplemental. I will have a recheck on Monday so I should know then if things are going good or not.


----------



## cupcake.

Maybe the progesteron will help this bean stick. I'm not giving up hope and having my fingers crossed tightly!


----------



## todmommy4568

I will catch up later. Pre wedding selfie!! 1 more hour before I am mrs!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## krissie328

Beautiful Shan! Congratulations to you both! <3


----------



## mrscletus

Congrats Shan... so beautiful!! 

And krissie- is there any chance of late o?? Just checking. I am keeping everything crossed for you. 

I am starting to think maybe I didn't O yesterday, as I am having lots of ewcm and cramps today. I am going to get some more :sex: in just in case... We.. I mean we are going to LOL!!


----------



## Angel5000

Julie - great OPK!! Good luck this cycle!! You could still get EWcm the day after O because you are still technically fertile the up to 24 hours after egg drops. You have 12-48 hours after +OPK so it may be another day or two. Keep up the BD! Get the eggy! :D


Krissie!! Omg!! So, not to get you too excited but..... THOSE ARE POSITIVE! I wonder if you just had a very late implantation and had some crazy IB bleeding. I had a friend who had what she thought was a full period (3-4 days) and then the next month when it was late she tested and when tehy did a scan at "8weeks" she was actually "12 weeks" - she had just had what seemed like a regular period during the first month. I am really hoping that's just what happened to you! 

:hugs: I'm really hoping that things work!! Did they tell you what your progesterone levels were?


----------



## krissie328

Thanks ladies. I am fairly certian when I ovulated and of course implantation can vary a lot. So just unsure. I'm hoping its one of those cases of a period like bleed that turns out fine. 

She didn't say what my progesterone was, just that it was very low.


----------



## Angel5000

Keeping everything crossed!!!


----------



## todmommy4568

Krissie I hope everything turns out okay! I am holding out hope that this will be it because that bean is sure doing everything it can to stick with you!! :flower:

Julie look at that temp jump! Definitely O'ed yay!!

So not sure why in the world O held off so long, I didn't test yesterday because I forgot and just figured that I O'ed yesterday. So I tested this morning and wouldn't you know it, it's positive! DH and I just got our BD'ing in haha. I was worried because we skipped a couple days but maybe this will all work! I can definitely tell it is happening though because CM is very abundant :blush: DH is all proud of himself like he must have really turned me on :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







ry=400.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Angel5000

Yay! I love those smiley faces!!


----------



## mrscletus

Awesome!! And Shan- my hubs always says sarcastically... You know it would be a lot easier if you were more 'into this' when I have EWCM... Lol

I love how funny they get about sex! Yay for the smiley face!! 

Just sitting here waiting to test.. Wondering if I will make it to 9dpo


----------



## krissie328

Julie- great temp jump! 

Shan- so glad you finally got your opk!


----------



## mrscletus

And it's official!! I o'ed on Thursday! So nervous and excited. I don't want to get my hopes up, but I just have a good feeling!


----------



## Angel5000

:happydance: woohoo!!


----------



## todmommy4568

Yay Julie that is great!!!!! 

This is becoming the most irritating O for me! Like usually I O the day of positive and I'm still sitting here twiddling my thumbs. Today I am having some really painful cramps so I'm sure it is happening now but ugh I'm ready to be in the tww this is taking long enough!


----------



## Blackrain90

On the bright side- since you BD yesterday, O'ing today might be better to make sure you caught it in time and the spermies were able to mature (can't remember what the process is called). Woohoo!


----------



## todmommy4568

Very true. Just need to calm my *ss down :haha: How are you and Parker doing? Has Connor met him? How is he taking it?


----------



## mrscletus

Look at it this way Shan.. You are getting all kinds of 'newlywed' sex!!! Hahaha

AFM... I don't know if it means anything but my nips are so sensitive today!!! I know it's way to early for pregnancy symptoms.. Just don't know what to think. 

Also has anyone had a progesterone test done before? How many dpo do I need to wait to go it? I heard 7 somewhere... Doc said from cd 22-28, but never said anything about dpo...


----------



## Blackrain90

Julie I'm not sure about DPO, but since you ovulated on day 14 I would think CD22-28 would be accurate for you this month. 

Things are going good, we came home yesterday. Connor absolutely loves his baby, but when visitors hold him he tells them to give him back to mommy lol.


----------



## krissie328

I have my next blood draw tomorrow. I hope they don't take forever to get back to me.


----------



## todmommy4568

Julie this is true! I think it is 7 days before AF so it depends on how long your LP is. They generally say 7 based on a normal 14 day LP. 

Heather that's funny! That's awesome that he is taking it well!

Krissie I am keeping my FX'ed for your labs!


----------



## cupcake.

Happy monday ladies :hugs: 
Glad everything's going good heather :) 

Krissie i'm having my fingers crossed for your bloods today! Are you going to test again beforehand or just waiting for the blood results?


----------



## krissie328

I am just waiting for the blood results. I've managed all weekend not to test so figured I can make it today.


----------



## mrscletus

Great will power Krissie... probably the best decision to just wait and see what the blood test reveals. FX for you and prayers coming your way!!

Heather, that is awesome that he is being such a good and protective big brother, that probably won't last long... LOL

Shan- I'm getting super frustrated with your chart! Is there a chance that all the wedding "stress/excitement" or something else could have changed things this month? Have you had a history of not O'ing before? 

Heike- how are you feeling dear?? 

I have some weird cramping this am, cant tell if its my digestive tract, or something else... Is 4 dpo to early to implant?? I sure hope not.


----------



## cscbeth8421

Black: Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!! Congrats! and im so jealous BTW! Still hanging in here at almost 39 weeks. This little lady has got to be kidding me! 

Krissie: I have my fingers crossed for you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## todmommy4568

Krissie what time are your labs?

Julie I think 4dpo would be pretty early but definitely not impossible! I am getting super irritated as well. I'm hoping it is just the stress and excitement because I don't have a history of annovulatory cycles. Yesterday I had such bad O pains I felt nauseous so I thought yesterday was it for sure but now I am crampy again today just not as extreme as yesterday. Of course I went googling and have now scared myself into thinking I have cysts :dohh:


----------



## Angel5000

Heather - awwww! So sweet! So glad you are home now with your LO. 

Shan - your chart is incredibly frustrating :haha: however this month when I went in for my scan to check ovulation at 2 days after +OPK I still hasn't had a temp rise and they could tell I had already Ovulated looking at my ovaries. I for my temp rise at, I think, 4 days after +OPK but had to have ovulated at day of or day after. So sometimes temp rise comes a day or two after actual O occurs. Keep up tebBD! Hoping you caught it! 

Julie - I think cd22-28, is about right. My doctor said 7 days after they confirmed O. They had me come in around the time I expected to O and confirmed O happened and then said 7 days later. So I would say 7dpo is about average. 


Afm - doing ok. Have very little symptoms right now except sore boobs and that makes me nervous. :/ we meet with our OB tomorrow for our first actual appointment with them. 

On Friday we are driving down for my graduation ceremony. I did the program online but only live about 5 hours away so I'm going down so I can walk the stage :) of course now I'm kind of wishing I hadn't decided to go because it s a 5 hour drive down and I really would rather sleep! Lol.


----------



## todmommy4568

That gives me some hope Jess! Because I swear I O'ed yesterday just so bizarre. After graduation I'm sure you will be happy that you went!


----------



## cupcake.

Julie, 4dpo is early for implantation but i swear i felt some weird things very very early on, i had to stop a workout because of it! So you never know..

And i'm doing good :) i feel like fatigue is back, i'm so tired by the end of the day. And i get a lot of headaches unfortunately. I have my next appointment on thursday and getting so anxious again. I just want to see baby again. Hope it's still happy and healthy in there! Can't wait to finally feel movements! 
And just maaaaybe it'll let us know what we're having &#128525;


----------



## mrscletus

Yay that is so exciting!! Cant wait to hear about your scan. I have just been obsessing the last couple of days... Trying to real myself in and relax.


----------



## Angel5000

I keep checking to see if Krissie has posted blood results! I'm on edge!! 

Shan - how is your cm? Has it gone to creamy? Or still fertile? That would also help figure out O. Either way try to keep up the BD I guess. Are you still testing ? There is a small chance you geared up but didn't O yet. Or just temps being wonky. 


Today our high is 88. Not bad except we don't have AC and the sun beats on my classroom Windows all day. By 7am it was over 70 in my room. Now add 30 high schoolers and only 2 very small windows that open. It's miserable :(


----------



## Blackrain90

Yeah I'm stalking for updates too! It's 86 here but thankfully I have a ton of windows and there is a good wind.

Meant to post this the other day- proud big brother Connor.
 



Attached Files:







20160605_105638-1-240x450.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## todmommy4568

I haven't been checking cm just know it was very abundant on Saturday and Sunday, today the undies are pretty much bone dry :blush: and I quit testing because I thought I was done lol. That sounds miserable, I remember those days in a hot classroom yuck

Heather that is the most adorable picture ever! 

I'm stalking too ahh :haha: I turned the air conditioning down on Saturday. Sunday and today I woke up with my arms out of the covers and feeling like Popsicles so maybe that is what is doing it but I still feel like there should be a little jump at least haha


----------



## krissie328

Hey ladies- not update yet. I gave blood at 9:45 and it's 3:20 with no word. In getting a little stir crazy about it now.


----------



## Angel5000

Heather - adorable!!!! So cute!!! 

Shan- maybe you'll get your rise tomorrow. 

Krissie - ugh so frustrating! When did they say to expect it?


----------



## krissie328

She finally called! My hcg was 0. So I must have caught it coming down last week. I'm just glad that's over but upset this cycle is totally messed up since I took 4 days of progesterone.


----------



## mrscletus

:hugs: Krissie... So sorry Hun.


----------



## Blackrain90

Really sorry to hear that Krissie :( Hopefully the progesterone won't screw with your cycle too badly


----------



## todmommy4568

Sorry krissie :hugs:


----------



## cupcake.

I'm so sorry krissie :hugs: 

Heather that is the most adorable picture ever &#128525; 
And shan, hope you'll get the temp rise!! 

Afm, i'm getting so nervous haha going to visit a hospital i may like to deliver at tomorrow for a info-night for expectant parents. And thursday morning i have my next appointment. I wasn't going to request an ultrasound but i decided i definitely will, i'm so anxious about baby being well and the reassurance will definitely be worth paying for it (though i don't even know how much it'll be haha) 
Sooo exciting days ahead


----------



## mrscletus

Shan- I'm creeping your chart! I see a temp rise!! 

Good luck at your appt today Heike! That's so exciting


----------



## cupcake.

The appointment is thursday but thanks :hugs: 
Tomorrow is visiting the hospital &#128516;


----------



## Angel5000

I had a really rough day yesterday. First, I have 3 students taking the last week of school off (just for fun to go on vacation) and when I told one of them she'd have to take her tet Thursday the week before (because Friday is a short day and I won't be there) she filed an official complaint that I'm never in class, that I refuse to help her, and that I am inappropriate in class! Wtf! Principal doesn't buy it but that isn't the point. She was still aloud to write the statement 

Then it got worse. I think I shared with you all that back in October my dad pulled a gun on my husband, mom and I and threatened our lives. I ended up sending him to jail and right now we have a no contact order in place. It can be upheld for possibly up to the end of his 3 year probation but he can request it be removed earlier and then it's up to his PO (who will communicate with me to determine where I am with that) I told my mom I don't want him to know I'm pregnant right now and therefore she always not to tell anyone in the family - Bc they would tell him (he's living with my Aunt right now). I found out yesterday that not only has he requested contact be reestablished with me, (so his PO will be calling me in the day or two to talk to me about it) but my mom told my aunt, the one he lives with, that I'm pregnant. 

She has a big mouth and can't keep a secret. Everyone knows if you want the family to know something you tell D and by the end of the week the entire extended family will know (we're a pretty large family). 

I was hysterical. I spent hours hysterically crying yesterday. I'm sure part of it is hormones but I'm so angry and frustrated. This baby is mine and my little secret to tell, not someone else's. And I'm terrified my dad will try to find a way to use this to manipulate me. He's a narcissist and even his court mandated therapist has said he has a definite personality disorder. :( the stress of even thinking about him is overwhelming. 


Shan - I'm chart stalking, you got your rise! Yay! And your BD time looks good! Fx!! 

Krissie - :hugs: so sorry :( I'm hoping the progesterone doesn't mess things up too much. 

Heike - keep us updated on the appointment and hospital :)


----------



## todmommy4568

Heike that is so exciting! Everything is moving so fast!

Jess I'm so sorry you are going through that. They should have respected your wishes. Not quite the same but when I was pregnant I told my mom first but hadn't told my dad....we are really close so I wanted to be the one to tell him and she called me one morning and said she had gone out and told the whole bar which in a small town meant tell him now or someone else will. It's really unfair when that is taken away from you!

I did get my temp rise! I am beyond happy that it finally happened! And my appointment with my ob is on Friday so if we actually caught a bean there is a chance we could do some tests and keep it in there if it is a hormone thing :)


----------



## krissie328

Jess- so sorry you had such a crap day hun. :hugs: I hope today is better for you.

Shan- yay for a temp rise!


----------



## todmommy4568

As happy as I am that most of you are pregnant I'm missing all the pee porn right about now :haha: Julie how many dpo are you now???


----------



## mrscletus

Only 5 days Shan... Sadly


----------



## Blackrain90

Shan and Julie you both have excellent timing on your charts this month, I have a good feeling about it!!
Jess I'm sorry you had such a rough day. I would be livid so I don't blame you one bit for being so upset, hormones or not. I would insist on no contact with your dad- he sounds dangerous and very toxic. 

My little guy has finally decided to be more fussy. Not drastically (or to the extent that my first was) but he is definitely cluster feeding in the evenings- pretty much 5-10 mins on, 10-15 mins off all evening haha. 

When I am feeding him he will pull off, but as soon as I let him snooze, he starts fussing, crying and rooting around. 
But thankfully I've been getting a combined total of 7-8 hours of sleep in the night/morning (in at least 2 hour blocks usually) so I actually feel rather human lol. I also had my placenta encapsulated, and taking 2-3 capsules a day seems to really be helping my mood and energy. Now just to be able to drive and go out rather than being stuck in the house! Hopefully only a week or so until I can (just need incision to stop bleeding and be able to lift the carseat). 

Hubs is off for two weeks starting next week, and my sister will be visiting next week so that is awesome too. 
So far all of this has been so much smoother than the experience with our first- and no signs (so far!) of a milk protein allergy, thank the lord!!! I'm sure things will get a bit tougher as time goes on, but I'm definitely enjoying this while it lasts!


----------



## krissie328

Sounds like the transition to 2 is going great Heather. 

Dh and I decided to go camping for our anniversary. I am so excited to get away with him and ds. I think it will be good to relax after the last couple of weeks. I just hope it's not so hot. This heat is killing me!


----------



## todmommy4568

5dpo....so we only have to wait 2 days for a test?? :rofl:

Heather I have a good feeling about this one too! I think part of it is just because my doctor appointment is coming up so even if it doesn't happen I know we will be doing something. It's leading me to all around optimism which is a new and cool feeling about ttc haha. That's great that things are going good! 

Krissie that sounds nice! Leaving the little man at home?


----------



## krissie328

No, we are actually taking him. The place we are going is pretty family friendly so he should have a nice time too. It's actually a lake and the has a playground and flushing toilets and running water. And while I like roughing it sometimes, I would much rather do this with ds. Dh is taking his telescope so we are going to go out on the dock and stargaze.


----------



## Angel5000

I had my OB appointment yesterday. No US pic because she could look at the several US from my RE and determine things were looking good. Because she's also located in our PCP clinic as part of their service She doesn't have US equipment directly in the office (the imagining clinic I think is in another part of the bldg). Lots of talking and asking and answering questions. They took 7 vials of blood though! :wacko: and she was able to find heart beat on a Doppler. 160. <3 I'm so happy. And o love our OB. She's very personable and reassuring. :) 

Krissie - Sounds amazing! I love the idea of stargazing! :) 

Heather everything sounds great! That's great that this seems to be going easier. 


Can't wait for the rest of you to start testing!! I agree with Shan, we need some line porn! :haha:


----------



## mrscletus

Waiting for my wondfos to get here... should be here tomorrow. And I am not sure I will be able to help myself from testing. 

Work is just crazy lately, we are one person down, and I should be getting promoted, but it seems like everyone above me is dragging their feet. Its so discouraging, and I feel totally taken advantage of. UGH! Doing 2 times the work for the same pay is no fun. And now to top it all off, I have to drive to the other unit which is 72 miles from my house. (and yes that is one way)

I am so happy for you Heather that the little one is settling in. And I secretly enjoyed the cluster feedings as that gave me a reason to hold the babes all the time!!! LOL... and I have never heard of capsulizing the placenta. Is that something new, or I am just out of the loop?? I'm definitely intrigued. 

Krissie- I hope you have a wonderful time camping... we find it so relaxing, and our kids love it! 

Jess- so glad to hear you like your ob... that can make all of the difference!!


----------



## todmommy4568

Jess I'm glad everything is going well!

That stinks Julie! 

I am sure I will be testing by Monday :haha: I am saying I am 3dpo today because of all my O symptoms I'm trusting them more than the temp shift right now. I'm not using the progesterone cream though because if he decides to test it I want it to be a true reading. I will be 5dpo at my appointment on Friday so not sure if he would do it then or do it on Monday at 8dpo since nothing is open on weekends


----------



## mrscletus

So I'm supposed to get my blood drawn tomorrow.. Do y'all think getting it done in the evening is ok? It's for the progesterone test...


----------



## Angel5000

Shan - probably a good idea to hold off on progesterone cream and wait for test. Is your dr not available on weekends? My RE is open 7 days a week specifically for things like that, specific days for testing because they want to be able to test the specific right day. 

Julie - Can't wait to see some tests! :) The time of day shouldn't affect the progesterone. I think that will be fine in the evening.


----------



## Blackrain90

Shan I would ask them to do it on Friday- then you can start the progesterone cream on Saturday just in case. Otherwise you are waiting longer and have less of a chance of it working if you did happen to conceive this month.


----------



## cupcake.

Good morning ladies &#128525;
My appointment today went really well! We got to see baby and it was wriggling and stretching its little head and legs and waving its arms around, it was so incredibly active! &#128525; 
We got to hear the heartbeat for the first time, only for a little bit before it moved away again but it was so beautiful to hear! 
So i have a very healthy active baby in there, didn't want to show us what's between it's legs though. But i do 't care, only that it's healthy! 

I'll post pictures when i'm home from work tonight &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Angel5000

Awwww that's so great!! Can't wait to see pics! :)


----------



## mrscletus

Yay Heike- that is awesome. So glad you got to see the babes being so active. Have you felt the movement yet? Its so exciting with the first one. I used to lay on my belly with my hands on my belly trying so desperately to feel my little one moving in there. LOL

I am anxiously awaiting my wondfos they shipped yesterday and should be arriving today. I may just go for a long hold and test right when I get home... HAHAHA.. just to get the first one out of the way!


----------



## Angel5000

I encourage line porn! :rofl:


----------



## cupcake.

Julie, no haven't felt it yet. The placenta is on my left side, baby is on the right side so hopefully during the next few weeks i will start to feel it &#128155; 

And yeah, i say go for it and get testing! Haha


----------



## todmommy4568

Heike that is awesome!! &#10084;&#65039;

Julie :test: I am needing a fix :haha: my best friend was worried she was preggo so I got some real life pee porn two days ago which helps a little lol. Is your test today? How long before you get results?

I think my doc could send me to the walk in clinic for a blood draw but who knows when I would get the results then. But no he isn't available on the weekends I don't believe he is anyways. I got a hair this morning, not sure what crosshairs are called when you only get half :haha: I am happy that they put O day on the day I thought but why no cover line? If I change it to research it puts O 1 day forward and gives me the cover line :shrug:


----------



## cupcake.

that's so weird that they didn't give you a coverline? Maybe because you got your temp not directly after O day but a day later? But still, your temp jump is so clear, it's weird that there's no coverline.. :wacko:


And this is my little 10cm, 80grams baby :cloud9: 
Seriously seeing it move so much and in such great detail was probably the most amazing thing i've seen yet!

https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s117/Pink_schmetterlinq/15w3d_zps2ra2vtpo.jpg


----------



## krissie328

Heike- those are some lovely pictures! I'm so happy eveything is going good with bibs. <3


----------



## todmommy4568

Those pictures are amazing!!


----------



## mrscletus

Those pictures are amazing!!! So happy for you!

And Shan-- you got a hair... :rofl: you crack me up! Although that is really odd.


----------



## mrscletus

Tmi alert.. I have gobs of creamy cm!! Like so much it's making me go to the bathroom every 30 mins to 'wipe it away' so to speak... Is this a good sign? 

And I peed on a stick, but of course it's bfn.. 7dpo.. Who am I kidding. Well it was negative at 3 mins (when I stopped staring at it)


----------



## Blackrain90

Yes increased CM like that is something I noticed early in both my pregnancies.


----------



## krissie328

Sounds super promising. Keeping everything crossed they turn positive!


----------



## todmommy4568

That sounds like a promising sign!!!

Here ya go ladies :haha: I tested out of fear, even I wouldn't test at 4dpo haha but I have been sleeping like non stop I just can't get enough. I slept for 12 hours last night and overslept one morning and was late for work. Both of those are things that never happen. And I realized tonight how much hot sauce I have been using on everything. Kevin said maybe you're knocked up already cuz you have been sleeping a lot for 2 or 3 weeks now. I said I sure hope not because all that alcohol on wedding day would be horrible. With temps and opks I know I'm not but just had to completely rule it out because I got really worried
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Angel5000

Shan - that's so odd you only got one line ( a "hair" :rofl: ) I wonder if it's because you have so many dotted line sections it couldn't accurately estimate a cover line? 

Heike - gorgeous pics!!! I can't wait to be that far along! So sweet!! 

Julie - that sounds very promising!! I never had the increased cm until much later (close to 16dpo), I dried up like normal but a lot of others have mentioned tons of creamy cm! Fx!!


----------



## mrscletus

Here is my test... silly girl testing this early. Oh well, anxiously waiting to hear my progesterone levels now.

At least this test is out of the way. LOL

Now I can stress and hope for a positive soon.
 



Attached Files:







image1.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## todmommy4568

Jess I was wondering that too but if I change to different modes it gives me a cover line.

Julie I'm glad you got that test out of the way :haha: have you heard back on results yet?

I just got done with my appointment. After talking about everything he isn't going to do any tests. There were a few tests he thought we could do but he also said he thought they would be a waste of time. And with my LP at a normal length he doesn't think there is a progesterone problem, he said that once I got pregnant he would test progesterone but not until then. So he is very optimistic that nothing is wrong and it is just taking a long time. That being said he offered many options moving forward. So if I'm not pregnant this month I will start clomid next cycle with an US on day 12 to make sure there aren't too many, all that good stuff blah blah and then he wants to do a trigger shot as well. I thought the chances were low of multiples on clomid, he said he had a patient come in this month for her us and had 5 eggs &#128563; I want babies but not 5! But he is taking the theory of more eggs more chance and I'm good with that. He only did one weird thing that I can't stop thinking about. He asked me whether I wanted a boy or girl and I said either and he goes well if you got to pick what would it be so I said girl and then he wrote that in my chart :shrug: strange..... But anyways all went well, he offered iui if I wanted it, like right away, seems he is all about making that baby :haha:


----------



## krissie328

Sounds like a positive appt Shan. I keep debating if I want to keep mine. I just feel like it's going to be a waste of time. I'm really not into ttc right now.


----------



## mrscletus

Oh Krissie... I'm so sorry you are feeling that way. But I can totally relate. I have been thinking a lot lately about just that. I mean I have 2 amazing kids.. A great hubs..etc. but I just feel like there is this missing piece! But I am worried that there is more wrong (blocked tubes, thin lining, something) going on with me. 
And it doesn't make it better that everyone (it seems) that I know is trying is getting pregnant..

And I have to wait until Monday for the results! I called at 4 and nothing :/


----------



## todmommy4568

Krissie I'm sorry you are going through that :hugs: It can be such a defeating journey. 

Julie sorry it is going to take until Monday for your results, how frustrating! There is nothing wrong with trying to fill that missing piece. There are simple things to try like the clomid and maybe if that doesn't work and you feel like further things aren't right for you then you can reassess.

I feel so silly right now because I am not obsessing over this cycle now at all after my appointment yesterday. I would absolutely love to be pregnant this cycle although I have lost some hope on doing this on my own. I am really excited about the next cycle because we all know I have this little obsession with twins. Here's what I understand from it all. The chance of twins on clomid is 8% because your body will still just release the most mature egg. The chance changes to I'm not sure what percentage with clomid and the trigger shot because the trigger shot causes you to release every mature egg that is there. I was wondering why I needed monitoring for clomid but it is the trigger shot more so that caused that I think. We still did have good timing this month though and that would be awesome if I didn't have to go through all the pills and testing though. I'm torn :haha: I think I am just excited at the prospect of finally having some help on this journey.

Edit to add: Your temps are looking really good Julie! One more temp jump and you are triphasic!


----------



## Blackrain90

Are you testing soon Julie? Stalking your chart haha..:coffee:


----------



## Angel5000

Shan - sounds like the appointment went well and very positive! I am surprised they aren't going to go through a full observation cycle where they do a full regular checkups every couple weeks to check follicles etc, but it sounds like they don't think anything's really wrong which is good. Hoping the Clomid will help! FX! 




krissie328 said:


> Sounds like a positive appt Shan. I keep debating if I want to keep mine. I just feel like it's going to be a waste of time. I'm really not into ttc right now.

:hugs: I'm so sorry you are feeling that way right now. 


Julie - That sucks that you have to wait until Monday for results. Ugh. But your chart looks lovely! Beautiful temps! 



AFm - Graduated with my Masters degree this weekend! Woot!! Plus we only have 4 more days of the school year, and then I'm free from my students for the summer! I'm so relieved!!
 



Attached Files:







13418946_10104599877750150_9102149347163804980_n.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 4


----------



## krissie328

Congrats on your masters hun! That's such a fabulous accomplishment.

Thanks for all the kind words ladies. :hugs:


----------



## mrscletus

Congrats on Masters!! Now just to get through the last week of school!! 

I am STILL waiting to hear my results. I'm kind of nervous, just because my normal doc is out of town on vaca, and the other doc in the office is filling in. I am not sure he will be as thorough as my actual doctor. And to make things worse... my temp took a nose dive this am, so I didn't even bother with a hpt. 
It could be a fluke, as it did get pretty cold last night here (not sure that would really even affect it, but that's my theory so I don't go crazy) and since it was so low, FF moved my O date to cd15 instead of 14, so that would mean only 10 dpo, so not totally out. SO CONFUSING. Why cant it just be easy??


----------



## Angel5000

Hoping that it's just the cold! What's the open circle for?


----------



## mrscletus

It was out of the "normal time" that I usually test... I had to get up earlier today and yesterday. I tested at 530 instead of 630


----------



## krissie328

Getting up earlier can cause a lower temp to. Hopefully tomorrow it goes back up!


----------



## todmommy4568

Congrats Jess!!

Julie hopefully the low temp is a fluke :hugs: FX'ed it jumps up tomorrow!

I am thinking about testing tomorrow not sure though I mean I know it's too early although I think I have gotten a 9dpo squinter before that only I could see :winkwink: :haha: My temp isn't doing anything spectacular which is what is holding me back. If it goes up tomorrow I think I will test.


----------



## krissie328

Fx it goes up tomorrow Shan!


----------



## Angel5000

Could definitely have been The early temp that caused at least part of the drop. Fx!

Shan - test! Test! :haha:


----------



## cscbeth8421

Hey ladies, just checking in.....still pregnant. COME ON!!!!!!! lol

Went to L&D Saturday because i really hadnt felt her move in 24hrs. Also had 4 hrs of mild contractions 10 minutes apart. Did a non-stress test and she really wasn't moving much. She did eventually perk up after i had some cranberry juice. They also did an ultrasound to make sure all was OK and everything looks great. She is estimated at 8lbs right now. Which i thought she would be bigger since my son was 8.1lbs at 37 weeks when he was born. 

Ive never been so pregnant in my life. Tomorrow is a half day of work for me with a follow up ultrasound in the afternoon. Its my last day of work. Due date is Wednesday!


----------



## todmommy4568

Thanks krissie, me too! I wanna pee on something but not if its going to be a waste.

Beth that's so exciting! Hurry up baby! Do you have a name picked out?


----------



## cupcake.

Oh wow beth, working up until the due date! 
You go girl! Hope you'll get to hold her in your arms soon &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## mrscletus

Oh Beth.. Hope she decides to come out soon!! 

I couldn't help myself... No call from the doctors office, so I just decided to test again this evening.. Still negative! Ugh! :/


----------



## Angel5000

Beth - Getting so close! Can't wait to see pics of you LO!!


----------



## todmommy4568

Sorry Julie :hugs: I will be stalking in the morning to for your temp :) 

I think I just now decided that I will test tomorrow. Will anything show up? No. But when have I ever waited until 9dpo to test, I deserve to pee on something damnit! :haha:


----------



## mrscletus

So ladies.. I need your best line eyes!! 

I'm not as excited about this test as I am about my cervix.. That sucker is up there, and now I can barely find it its so soft! Eek!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## todmommy4568

And the temp rebounded above cover! Late implant?? :dance: I see something on the test it just looks really thin so not sure what I'm thinking haha. I would say all signs point to goodness though!!!!!!!


----------



## todmommy4568

My test isn't nearly as exciting as yours Julie :haha: Cant say I wasn't expecting that though
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Angel5000

Line porn!! :happydance: 

Julie I see something when I invert but not sure what I am actually seeing. And that's a lovely temp rebound! Fx! 

Shan - 9dpo ? That's an eternity for you! Lol :rofl:


----------



## mrscletus

I'm not really sure what I am seeing either... I'm trying not to get too excited. I am just anxious to see what tomorrow brings. 

AND I STILL HAVENT HEARD FROM THE DOCTORS OFFICE!!! I'm really starting to get annoyed as it is kind of time sensitive. Like for real!!


----------



## krissie328

Julie- I see it too but like Shan said it's thin. Maybe call them and see if they have received your results?

Shan- great job holding out!


----------



## mrscletus

krissie328 said:


> Julie- I see it too but like Shan said it's thin. Maybe call them and see if they have received your results?
> 
> Shan- great job holding out!

I did call yesterday and the receptionist said- I need to have someone call you and discuss your results. She verified my number. That was at 1:00pm.. still NOTHING. I wonder if I should call back?


----------



## krissie328

How frustrating! I'd probably wait until tomorrow and then call again.


----------



## mrscletus

That's what I am going to do. And it's just that.. Frustrating! 

I really hope whatever I saw this am on that test will turn into something more tomorrow as well!


----------



## cupcake.

Julie, i do see something! I sooo hope that tomorrow will show a better line and it'll be the start of your BFP! 

And shan, your temp! It's looking so promising!


----------



## mrscletus

Thanks hun... I may do a FRER tomorrow as well. I have a few stashed away :)


----------



## Angel5000

I say test again tonight :haha: I always found my evening tests were a bit darker than the morning tests if I got a good 4 HR hold. 

I'm not a bad influence at all .... Geeze what happened this used to be Shan's job to encourage over testing! :rofl:


----------



## todmommy4568

FRER!! Exciting! :test:

LOL Jess yes 9dpo is eternity for me and thank you for picking up my responsibilities :winkwink: :haha:

So I am about to bombard you guys with some pics. I have a clear as day line on the test I took this morning, it is iffy seeing it in the pictures but seriously clear as day. And I have a billion of these things laying around and none of them show any line no matter how long they have sat so I am getting prematurely excited!!!
 



Attached Files:







original.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 6









black & white.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 4









Invert.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## todmommy4568

I thought I didn't post the right picture so I tried again.....only a little bit obsessed :blush: :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Angel5000

Shan - I am not sure but I think I see something. MUST HAVE MORE TESTS

AFM - 10w scan. Baby kept reaching for umbilical cord, dr said baby was trying to play m with it. And baby had hiccups. So adorable!! <3 I'm so in love
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 0


----------



## todmommy4568

Awww that's great Jess!


----------



## Blackrain90

Shan I see it!!!!


----------



## cscbeth8421

1cm dialated, had a sweep 24hrs ago with NO symptoms after. Boooooo

Ultrasound went great (pic attatched) she was sucking on her hands. Her name is Olivia. &#128522; 

Induction booked for the 24th (next thursday). Officially done work and enjoying my first day home alone of my leave. No kids. No husband. Just some tv, coffee, walking and naps till little miss decides to show.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## todmommy4568

Super cute Beth!!! Hope things progress soon :)


----------



## mrscletus

Omg.. Shan I can totally see it. My test wasn't much darker this morning, although my pee was pretty clear. I need to consciencely try to NOT drink so much water. Will test this evening on a good hold/no liquids! My cervix is still high closed and pretty soft (like blending in) if that makes sense. 
And I'm going to call the doc this morning and tell them I will hold until I get to talk to someone about my results! This is getting borderline ridiculous.. You can't put someone on clomid and not follow up. Although like I said MY doc is out of town, so maybe no one cares enough :/
I'm just trying to stay positive!


----------



## todmommy4568

Oh yay Julie and your temp jumped up again! Hopefully someone will talk to you about things this morning, you're right that is ridiculous it's Wednesday now and you still don't have any answers.


----------



## mrscletus

Ok.. I pretty much called and told them I would hold until someone talked to me... So got my results, progesterone was at 10.3 at what I thought was 8dpo, but more likely it was only 7dpo, I let her know about my possible positive, so she put me on hold again... Talked to the doctor and he said to go ahead and call in a blood test, but asked that I wait until next week. So I will wait until Tuesday when I am off of work. Hoping to get some darker lines before then!!!!


----------



## krissie328

Tod- I can see it! Keeping eveything crossed for you hun!

Julie- your chart is looking good. Still nothing from the doctor? 

Beth- so excited for you! She will be here in no time. I love her name.


----------



## mrscletus

We must have posted at the same time Krissie... Any sign of O for you?


----------



## todmommy4568

Exciting! Are you excited for blood tests??


----------



## todmommy4568

Here is the fresh test from this morning. In person I felt like there was somewhat of a shadow but not really sure so I didn't get too excited. I am very excited to see it after work though and see if it developed a line like the test from yesterday!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## cupcake.

Shan & julie i love your temps!! 
And beth, hope things progress soon so you can hold your precious girl &#128155; Beautiful name!


----------



## mrscletus

Heike.. You are only a month away from being half way!!!! That is so exciting!


----------



## krissie328

mrscletus said:


> We must have posted at the same time Krissie... Any sign of O for you?

I'm glad you got your results and a blood test ordered! 

No sign of o but I'm not really tracking. I've been more frisky but that could just be less stress with being off for the summer. I'm really trying to relax and clean up my yard and not focus on ttc. 

It's helping ds is totally being a 2 year old and having quite the time over every little thing he doesn't like.


----------



## lvksa

Hi Ladies! &#10084;&#65039; 
I've missed you all. Hope everyone is alright.
It's way way too hot here in Riyadh. Days over 110 F. 
I've finished work for the summer and it's currently Ramadan, so that means fasting.
I'm currently 15 weeks and everything seems to be going well :). 

Now time to go back and read the posts I've missed. &#128584;


----------



## lvksa

Went and skimmed ALL of the posts that I missed. Whew.
I realized that you all started using first names and I'll be honest...I got a bit lost.
If anyone could help me by making a quick little list I'd be really grateful :).
By the way, you can call me Sam.


----------



## Blackrain90

I am Heather :)
Cupcake- Heike
Mrscletus- Julie
Krissie- Krissie haha
Angel- Jess
Todmommy- Shandra (Shan)

(Sorry if I missed anybody!)

Welcome back, and glad you are doing well Sam!


----------



## Angel5000

Julie - I'm so glad they got you the results! My progesterone was at 5 on my 7DPO test (which doctor said was way too low) so your 10 sounds better than my 5! Did they say whether that was good or bad ? Hopefully you get some good results from the blood work! have you tested again? 

Shan - I can't see anything on that test, but you know me. :haha: I'm waiting for an update from this evening. . . :)




lvksa said:


> Went and skimmed ALL of the posts that I missed. Whew.
> I realized that you all started using first names and I'll be honest...I got a bit lost.
> If anyone could help me by making a quick little list I'd be really grateful :).
> By the way, you can call me Sam.

Hi! So good to see you again!! How's baby? How is prenatal care over there? Do you get regular ultrasounds and stuff ?

I can see how you'd' be lost! 

I'm Jessica (or Jess)
Tod = Shan (or Shandra) 
Black = Heather
Cupcake = Heike
Cletus = Julie
Krissie = Krissie (that's self explanatory :haha: )

I think I'm forgetting someone. . . . Damn....


----------



## lvksa

Heather - Congrats on the birth of your son. Loved the beautiful pictures.

Jess - Congrats on your pregnancy! I have an OB here and have had appointments at 6 weeks (scan) and 12 weeks (scan). I have a checkup appointment next week at 16 weeks. So far I have found the doctor to be a bit cold, but she is nice. I will see another woman in July before I travel to the US as the current doctor will be on vacation.


----------



## krissie328

So happy to hear things are going well Sam. Your heat sounds awful so hopefully you can avoid it! 

I was just whining about the mid 90s next week. :haha:


----------



## mrscletus

Well ladies... This cycle has me completely confused!!! Temp drop again today, cervix is still in the same position and tests last night were stark white :/ hubs suggested just stopping with the tests and seeing what happens. He thinks I'm stressing myself out and he's probably right! 

So I just wait... 

Sam, so good to hear from you! I cannot imagine that heat. We barely get in the 80s here! 

And in other news.. 22 days til the beach vaca!! I need it so bad!! Cannot wait


----------



## todmommy4568

Sam I'm so glad your pregnancy is going well! I can see how you could've gotten lost pretty quick :haha: 

Julie I'm right there with you :hugs: Sorry your tests are being a P in the A....bright side your vacation sounds wonderful!

Okay so I was reluctant to even test this morning but wanted to give it one last shot. Negative FRER last night and then negative IC this morning and yesterday morning. And the shadow thing never developed on anything. So I'm with Julie just waiting to see what happens. Truth be told I am pretty hopeless for this cycle now though, I am planning to go fill my clomid today.


----------



## cupcake.

Julie, i know i can't quite believe it! I feel like during pregnancy time is such a weird thing, feels like time goes so quick but still november feels aaaages away! 

And i'm sorry about the negative tests, shan and julie! I'm still having hope! 

And sam i'm glad you're doing well :) 

Can i just say... There's one thing about ttc i'd like to get back: sex ... We haven't had sex since we found out i'm pregnant.. At first with the bleeding hematoma we both didn't really dare and decided to hold off until 12 weeks but that's been 4 weeks now! I'm gonns go crazy, there's been so mich going on and my OH had an injury as well but i feel like we forgot how to do it haha


----------



## Angel5000

SCHOOLS OUT FOR SUMMER! I'm so excited!! 

I also found a great group on Facebook that is a "buy nothing" group. It's only for the people in the specific town (so for mine I have to provide proof I live in this town) and then you can join and people just give stuff away. You can also ask for stuff. I posted yesterday asking for anyone who had some large or maternity type dresses/tunics because going into summer it's HOT and my pants are uncomfortably tight now and I've gotten a couple people who have just given me stuff! I'm so excited! I'm hoping I can pick up some baby stuff this way a little later (we are on a budget and so second hand is the way we are going to go except for car seat and crib mattress, possibly crib because DH is iffy on a used crib but I think a newer one would be fine). 


Shan & Julie - I'm sorry your tests aren't coming out. :( :hugs: 


Heike - OMG! I'm feeling the same way!! I swear it's like we forgot how to do it! :rofl: 
At first DH refused because of the hematoma, even though I wasn't bleeding. Now that's mostly resolved and we did have sex once about two weeks ago (but he was really a little nervous he'd break something! :rofl: ) but haven't since then!


----------



## todmommy4568

Get it while you still can girls!!! It will be awkward and uncomfortable before you know it! :haha:

Jess sounds like you found a good site! I think as long as the crib is newer in age there isn't a problem buying it used. But there are also nice and cheap cribs if that's the route you want to take, I got Asher's crib off of amazon for $150 and it was great! 

My little temp jump has me sort of wanting to pee on something, especially since I just took that temp a 1/2 hour early. But temps have fooled me before :haha: and I know darn well that I tossed and turned all night. It was impossible to fall asleep probably around 2:00 before I fell asleep and I woke up at 4:15 wide awake ugh. Stupid naps on days off really get me :haha:


----------



## mrscletus

Shan- I have to say I'm a little jealous of your temp jump. Mine is just hanging out pretty low. However this is officially my longest cycle! But I have had 14/15 day LP before so I am kind of just expecting AF today or tomorrow. I don't want to be negative, but just not feeling it anymore like I was earlier in the week. 

Jess- yay for no more school!! And double yay for that site.. Sounds amazing!


----------



## cupcake.

Jess, OH and I are probably going to buy a used crib. Obviously new matress but we're looking at one on sunday that has (according to seller) barely been used as their child (only child) usually sleeps in their bed. 
I'm more comfortable buying a high qualiy used crib (would cost 600 new, we may get it for 200-250) than new and cheaper, though as shan said you can find really great and sturdy gems for little money as well.


----------



## krissie328

Jess- enjoy your summer! Sounds like a really awesome website. 

Good luck to those ladies waiting for af! Fx you get bfps instead!


----------



## Angel5000

Yeah I really think a used Crib that is in good condition would be fine. I like the ones that also transform into the toddler bed and we've found a couple used ones on apps like OfferUp for pretty decently priced, in fairly good almost new condition. I'm holding off buying a crib yet, becuase it's really too early, even though I really want to start splurging. 

WE have a friend who lives with us while he's getting back on his feet and he's in the bedroom that will become the nursery. We are going to buy a nice corner desk to put in our bedroom and move my husband's computer and some of our office stuff into the bedroom an then move him into the office. He wont' have as much space because we aren't moving it all out but he's living here for free so he doesn't have much room to complain. lol. 

He keeps talking about things like "I'm gonna teach your kids to say the craziest things" and finally yesterday my husband was like "They won't be talking for awhile, I hope you aren't planning to still be here by then" :rofl: He's made comments before that implied he doesn't ever plan on leaving! :dohh: My house isn't big enough for him forever so we'll have to see how this goes once baby comes. 

Anyway, that was a random tangent. 

On other news: today marks day 1 of summer break. I'm going to be doing some private tutoring over the summer to make a little extra money, but otherwise this is my first summer since High School that i've really had off. In college I always took summer courses, once I started teachingI always taught summer school, and then I started my Masters and I always had classes then too. So this summer I'm taking advantage of my freedom. Sleeping, eating, netflix, video games, and the gym. That's my summer. :haha: 


Shan - When are you expecting AF to show?

Julie - I find it makes more sense, and was better for me, to be realistic than overly optimistic. :hugs: Hopefully AF stays away but if not, it's okay to expect that she's gonna show.


----------



## todmommy4568

Julie that's great that you are having a longer LP!

I'm expecting AF tomorrow and by the looks of my temp she will be right on time, ugh! I've been holding off on filling my clomid scrip but going to be getting it today probably. Quick whine I have a baby shower to go to today and it's seriously the last place I want to be. And I haven't gotten her a gift yet and baby shopping is really not on my list of things I want to do either. I'm contemplating skipping, we are school friends and it never really went further than just being school friends so I wouldn't feel terrible about skipping except that all the social workers network through each other and I don't want to burn a bridge :haha: ugh.....


----------



## Angel5000

:( Sorry about temp drop. You could "have a stomach bug" and not want to pass it on because, you know, pregnancy + stomach bug would be horrible..... ;)


----------



## cupcake.

Ah i'm sorry for the temp drop! Was looking so promising, but i totally understand a baby shower being the last place you'd like to be.


----------



## mrscletus

Unfortunately she got me too! Shan... It looks like we are on the same cycle day now! Sounds lucky to me :)


----------



## krissie328

Sorry the witch got you ladies! Fx for this cycle.

I am going to start progesterone after my appt so should see af mid July. I think I will do another clomid cycle (or femara if my doctor wants to switch).


----------



## Angel5000

Sorry AF arrived :(


----------



## cupcake.

Sorry AF arrived :( 

Krissie i think that's a good plan with the chemicals, maybe low progesterone is part of the problem! Hope it'll help you get your sticky bean soon!

And jess, happy 11 weeks! Seriously, 11 already?! Time flies! 
Afm, 17 weeks! And we got a cosleeper and crib yesterday. Both used but seriously good as new and my parents offered to pay for them as an early birthday present to the both of us (his is august 2 and mine august 6) 
And it's both so pretty and i'm just so happy! &#128525;


----------



## krissie328

Heike that is wonderful! What a great surprise and weight off of you.

Happy 11 and 17 weeks ladies! It sure is flying. <3


----------



## mrscletus

Thanks ladies- I'm just going to say that I had a faulty test, and that it wasn't really ever a positive. However, now I know that Clomid does in fact lengthen my cycle. 

Calling the doc today to see what the plan is for this cycle. I am really starting to get worried that it is something more substantial, like a blockage or something....


----------



## Angel5000

Yay! 11 weeks! I think only 2 more weeks until I can say I'm out of 1st Tri!! Every day it seems like the week is taking FOREVER. but then I look back and go "wow 11 weeks already!" So odd

Julie - :hugs: Hoping you get some good news.


----------



## todmommy4568

Heike that is great news! How exciting!!

Julie I'm sorry the :witch: got you :hugs: Hopefully the doctor has good news for you!!

I am starting my clomid tonight. I am so excited, I feel so hopeful to have help. That being said I am also scared haha. My ultrasound is on my birthday so the go ahead would be a wonderful birthday present but I am scared that there could be too many eggs and then he won't let us try and that would be a pretty sh*tty birthday...9 more days to ultrasound!! At least I don't have to wait until cd20 ish to O this month :haha:


----------



## Angel5000

todmommy4568 said:


> I am starting my clomid tonight. I am so excited, I feel so hopeful to have help. That being said I am also scared haha. My ultrasound is on my birthday so the go ahead would be a wonderful birthday present but I am scared that there could be too many eggs and then he won't let us try and that would be a pretty sh*tty birthday...9 more days to ultrasound!! At least I don't have to wait until cd20 ish to O this month :haha:


:hugs: Good luck this cycle! I really hope the clomid gives you just the right number of eggs! It's realy nice you don't have to wait so long to O! What a nice change!


----------



## cupcake.

Shan, good luck this cycle! I hope the clomid is just what you need to catch a good quality egg that will snuggle in tightly! :happydance:


----------



## lvksa

So sorry to hear about AF ladies.

Best wishes with the scan, Shan!

I went to the doctor today because my husband and I were hoping to travel to Switzerland next week or the week after. My doctor had an ultrasound done and my placenta is posterior, but low-lying and I think partially over the cervix, so she told me not to travel. She told me to reduce activity and gave me some calcium and iron supplements. Thanks be to God everything is fine with the baby. I have been saying that I don't want to know the gender of the baby, but my husband asked them to say &#55357;&#56834; so as of now we know, but I believe he is not planning to tell anyone that we know. I'm hoping at least, haha.

I'm not too disappointed at the result of not being able to travel now, but I am praying that the next time I go for a checkup the placenta will be higher so that I can travel home to the USA. I'm planning to go stay with my dad August and part of September as it will be my last chance until next summer.


----------



## Angel5000

Oh! I hope everything is ok and the placenta moves!


----------



## krissie328

Fx it moves and you will be able to travel to see your family. 

My sister had the same thing and by 20 weeks it was resolved.


----------



## todmommy4568

Hope everything resolves Sam!

Ummm.....soooo.....holy b*tch batman! I don't know if this is just coincidentally a bad day or if it has something to do with the clomid but my patience level is at about 0. Like if you don't agree with me instantly I have my voice raised in a second flat just getting mad. When I did it to my husband I wasn't super surprised and it was first thing in the morning so I was tired but now its clients......:blush: I catch myself pretty quickly and then walk away but still....


----------



## Angel5000

My sister tended to be a little extra snappy when she was on clomid too. Hopefully you have a better day!! 


AFM - First of all, YAY I HAVE A LIME! hehe. Like a real fruit! :) 

Secondly, I'm on summer break and stupidly volunteered to do some private tutoring for an incoming 9th grader. It's not free, I'm making $30/hr for it, and it's only 2 hours a week, but I have anxiety about meeting up with people I don't know, combined with my pregnancy anxiety, I don't know what I was thinking. I've got to go in like 10 minutes. :( To top it off, I'm frustrated because I don't have access to the Alg1 textbook online like I thought I did, so I'm looking at the online student version and then having to find alternate worksheets related to topics. Ugh. This is why I don't usually tutor for Alg1, it's not my subject and so I don't know it very well. Give me Geometry or Alg2 and I got this, I could probably recite the topics and chapters by heart, but anything else and I'm out of my game. 

Sorry, rant. 

I do have my 11w doctor appointment today. Hopefully I'll have another lovely pic to share. :) <3 This one DH should be able to make it too.


----------



## todmommy4568

I hope everything goes great Jess! With both the student and the appointment! I'm sure you will be great!


----------



## lvksa

Jess, me too! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; You gave me a big smile at "Yay I have a lime!" Haha. Congrats &#55357;&#56842;. I'm sure the tutoring will be alright! I think once you get into it you'll be less stressed. I always get the same anxiety with things like that. I got asked to tutor this summer as well, but transportation was an issue as I can't drive here -_- . Looking forward to your appointment news.

Krissie, thanks for mentioning that. &#10084;&#65039; It gives me some hope. The doctor and ultrasound tech didn't seem that worried about it, which helps, but I'm cringing at the idea of possibly having to stay in the desert heat haha.

Thanks, Shan. Hopefully it's just an off day for you with the mood.


----------



## mrscletus

Hey everyone... So after my whole 'Doctor leaving debacle' it turns out maybe it was something that was meant to be as the doctor that came in to help out is not really that keen on the clomid route. So... After a sit down with him, I am scheduled for blood work and and hsg on Friday!! 
I'm so excited as I am starting to lean more towards a blockage or something as I have confirmed O, had great timing, etc.. So we will see! 

Sam- praying that your placenta moves and you will be back to normal routine soon. 

Shan- I didn't notice any extra bitchiness when I was on the clomid, but lots of extra unneeded tears! Lol.. 

Jess hope the tudoring went well, I'm sure you will be able to handle it, but I totally get the stress thing. I would be stressed too.


----------



## cupcake.

Sounds like a plan! 
And tons of women get pregnant right after a hsg, jess did as well if i remember correctly! :happydance:


----------



## todmommy4568

That is great Julie! I'm so glad you are getting what you want done. Yea I think it was just an amplification of emotions considering I didn't get much sleep either. On that note I swear the darn things are giving me insomnia, if we don't get pregnant this month I am going to take it in the morning next month. Both nights I have taken it I have been dead tired and then I take it and lay in bed awake for hours. I'm so excited for your doctor appointment now that you have other things going on!! :haha: 2 more days!!


----------



## mrscletus

I'm just really happy that this doc wants to figure out if it's something physical going on! Can't wait for Friday to get here!!


----------



## krissie328

That's great your doctor is going to be proactive and find out if there is something physically wrong! 

I have 8 more days until my appt. My anxiety is really kicking up about it now and I almost cancelled yesterday but I really need to talk to him for my own peace of mind.


----------



## mrscletus

:hugs: krissie... I hope you can get some reassurance and get some answers. 

Just feeling good for all of us this month.


----------



## Angel5000

My appointment yesterday was great. Baby heart beat is in the 160s. Toward the end of the scan baby started to wake up, stretched, and rolled over. It was adorable. <3 I'm so in love. 

I have 1 more week with RE and then I "graduate" to my OB. So that's next week, and then my next OB appointment is July 6th. I don't think I'll get an US with her until later when we do gender scan though. 

Yesterday's tutoring did go well. I just tend to turn into a recluse in the summer and don't want to go anywhere. 


Sam - :hugs: Thanks. I'm hoping you'll get to trave out of the desert heat too! Do you have A/C or are you stuck all day in the heat? 


Julie - Sounds like a plan! I hope this works for you! DH and I swear that the HSG is what helped us this cycle. 

Krissie :hugs:


----------



## krissie328

Jess- that's so great about your scan. You are probably right you won't have another one until gender scan. But it sounds like things are going great. 

Thanks ladies. :hugs:


----------



## todmommy4568

Sorry krissie :hugs:

Jess that is awesome!!!!


----------



## cupcake.

That's awesome jess! :happydance: 
I get to see baby again in two weeks! And hopefully find out gender then as well &#128525;


----------



## todmommy4568

Just passed some limes in the grocery store and had to stop and take a picture. Looking a little crazy standing in the produce section writing this :haha: But I just kept picturing little lime babies! :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 58.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## cscbeth8421

Well ladies! Went into labor on my own (induction was scheduled for today lol) on tuesday. Had miss Olivia yesterday morning. Weighs in at 8lbs 7oz, 20.5inches long. Pushed for 10 minutes ans she was out. Pushed for 2.5hrs with my son!! My midwife kept saying "everyone ahould have their second baby first!" Its night and day with second baby/labor. Im so much more relaxed this time around!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## krissie328

Congrats beth! She is just to precious!


----------



## cupcake.

Omg congrats!! She is a doll &#128525;


----------



## todmommy4568

Congrats Beth!!!!


----------



## mrscletus

Oh Beth!!! Congrats, she is adorable!!!

Btw- getting super anxious for my hsg tomorrow!!!


----------



## Angel5000

Congrats Beth!! She's precious!! Beautiful!!! 

Julie - :hugs: Just breath through it! Take some high dose tylonel/ibuprofen before you go in, and it will probably hurt a bit when they insert the catheter and the dye. Keep breathing and remember it will only last a few seconds (it took about 30 seconds or less for me). It was not horribly painful, more like bad period cramps. But afterwards I only cramped for a little while and then was fine. :hugs: Good luck! 




todmommy4568 said:


> Just passed some limes in the grocery store and had to stop and take a picture. Looking a little crazy standing in the produce section writing this :haha: But I just kept picturing little lime babies! :rofl:

:rofl: 

Awesome!!


----------



## krissie328

Good luck tomorrow Julie! Fx this leads to your bfp.


----------



## Blackrain90

Yay Beth, what a sweetie!!


----------



## todmommy4568

Good luck tomorrow Julie! It'll be over before you know it!


----------



## mrscletus

No blockage!! Test went perfectly!! 

But.. Now I think we may be set back another month, as he ordered blood work, but it has to be drawn day 25 and I will be on vacation then. What to do??? Any suggestions ladies?


----------



## todmommy4568

Glad to hear it went well! What is the blood work for? Can you still try this month anyways?


----------



## mrscletus

Can definitely still try this month. It's progesterone, prolactin, and a fasting insulin level, after O type stuff and thyroid I'm pretty sure. I'm wondering if I can coordinate with a hospital close to where I will be to have my blood drawn?


----------



## todmommy4568

I would definitely ask your doc. I don't see the problem in getting the labs drawn elsewhere and sent.


----------



## Angel5000

So we are going out of town this weekend, we have to go to court on Monday to deal with my husband's crazy uncle - the one that broke into our inherited property and the judge made us give him a 60 day notice etc. :wacko: He still refuses to leave so we have to file the official eviction paperwork. It's a huge hassle, and a ton of money because we hired a lawyer this time. :dohh: Anyway I'm hoping this will be over this time! 

While we are down there we'll also be able to visit both our parents, and we are going to empty out our storage unit thats down there (full of stuff from my husbands grandparents house from the inherited properties) and I'm thinking I want to get a haircut (my normal hair dresser is there and I hate to let anyone else touch my head). Right now my hair is over half way down my back and I'm thinking of a drastic change - pixie cut! :D I just want something different, and I'm avoiding dying my hair atm. LoL Really annoyed because I have so much gray hair showing! I'm so old. :rofl: 


Julie - Yay! I'm so glad that there are no blockages! You could let them know you'll be on vacation and see if you can do it a few days earlier/later or ask if you can have the blood drawn elsewhere. We did that a few times - draw my blood someplace else because I wouldn't be close to them. FX!


----------



## krissie328

I'm so happy to hear there is no blockage Julie. Fx you can can get your labs drawn still. 

Jess- hopefully everything goes smoothly for you. That would be so frustrating. 

Afm, 6 days until my appt. I am really hoping to get additional support from my doc.


----------



## Angel5000

I'm really frustrated today. Im having some lower abdomen pinching sensations, to the right (not center) of lower abdomen. I also noticed A LOT of fluid/cm so out of curiosity I checked my cervix. It's REALLY OPEN. I know I'm not supposed to be checking cervix during pregnancy but I was curious Bc of the extreme excess fluid. I'm just freaked out about it all and I'm frustrated with dh over some stuff with our storage unit and so now I'm really anxious


----------



## krissie328

Angel- can you see a doctor? Seems like something you should get checked. I hope everything is okay.


----------



## Angel5000

I'm out of state u til Monday night Bc DH had court over that property issue. I could go to ER if I need to.... I feel silly walking in tho :( 

I just pulled out my Doppler and was able to find baby heart beat though. It's a strong 158-160ish. So That has me a little less worried ...


----------



## cupcake.

Jess, try not to worry too much :hugs: 
I haven't checked my cervix at all during pregnancy but i have tons of cm as well and have for weeks, i think it may even have started around the same gestation you're now. Like i said, i never checked cervix but have soo much cm and baby is fine :) 
But if you're really so worried, don't feel silly to go to the ER and get checked out :hugs:


----------



## Angel5000

Feeling a lot better today and no pain so I'm not as freaked out. Found baby HB again before bed just to check and it was still there nice and strong. I have my doctor appointment on Tuesday so we'll see what he says then. Unless i start bleeding or anything then I'm not going to go to ER I think.


----------



## krissie328

Thanks for updating Jess. I'm really happy to hear that. 

Afm, I'm ready for next cycle to begin. I'm feeling like it's time to ttc again. I will probably start progesterone at the end of the week to bring on af.


----------



## krissie328

So I have a lot of ewcm and decided to do an opk which was negative but pretty dark. So I'm curious to to see if I o on my own.


----------



## mrscletus

GL Krissie.. I started OPKs today.. Not dark as expected, but also started bd'ing. Hoping the hsg will give me good luck like Jess!! The dye could have 'cleaned out the cob webs' :rofl:


----------



## Angel5000

GL Krissie!! Hoping you do O on your own!! 

I'm really hopeful that the HSG will give you that boost you need Julie!! FX for you!! 


AFM - We have the court thing tomorrow, except I'm not going. I don't want the stress. The uncle is volatile and violent, and hs threatened the cause bodily harm to DH and his brother and so I'm staying at my moms house. Much better idea I think. We did manage to clean out our storage unit down here with all the left over stuff from the estate that we hadn't finished sorting out, so that makes me happy, we'll save a good $170 a month! :wacko: 

On a completely different note: I took the plunge and cut off my hair! :wacko: I went from my hair being down past my shoulder blades to pixie cut!! I was nervous at first but the more I look at it the more I love it! <3 I'm putting some pics up just for fun. :) I look like a completely different person!
 



Attached Files:







13533106_10104642607733920_6509909984851810533_n.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 0









13524530_10104642635832610_3792922728033487033_n.jpg
File size: 53.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## krissie328

Jess! I love your hair cut. It looks great on you.


----------



## todmommy4568

Jess your hair looks awesome! And glad to hear that baby is doing well!!

Julie hopefully the HSG does the trick for you! BD'ing early is a good plan!!

Krissie that would be great if you O on your own! I'm glad you are back in the ttc mood!

We started BD'ing nice and early on CD6, we are doing for every other day since I have no clue what my body will do with the meds. Ultrasound is in 2 days, I can't wait!! I need to know how many mature follicles are there! :haha: I am really hoping there are 3, or at least 2....but less than 5 :rofl: picky picky


----------



## Angel5000

Yay! Lots of BD! Don't get burnt out ;) :haha: can't wait to hear about your US , keeping fx you don't have 5 in there!


----------



## cupcake.

Love the haircut jess and happy 12 weeks! :happydance: 

Krissie, having my fingers crossed you O on your own :) 

And fx you have just the right amount of follicles in there shan! :)


----------



## todmommy4568

Jess I seem to have more get up and go in the bedroom this month :haha: I am thinking O will definitely be earlier than normal too with the trigger so hopefully we can keep up the pace haha

Thanks heike! Loving your new picture!!


----------



## mrscletus

Yay shan... hoping the u/s goes well. 

Jess love the haircut!!! I really want to take the plunge and go short again... I told DH if I get preggers that's when I am doing it. 

I really don't know what is going on with my body... my temp JUMPED like crazy this am. Maybe it was the couple of drinks that I had last night... or the fact that is it humid and crazy hot in our room...
BUT OPKs are still negative, no cm, and cervix is still closed, so I don't think its possible that I o'd already. I will be curious to see what tomorrows temps look like.


----------



## mrscletus

OPKs are getting darker, and temp is back to where it should be... feeling super lucky!!


----------



## krissie328

Julie- keeping eveything crossed for you hun!


----------



## mrscletus

And I was just able to schedule an apt with a clinic that is super close for the blood work that I need pulled on cd25! They accept my insurance and everything. Just need to take a script for the lab :)


----------



## Angel5000

Julie today's temp drop looks good! FX that this is your O Time! That's awesome you can get your bloodwork done close by! Will save you so much stress not having to wait another month! 

How's everyone else doing so far? 


AFM - Today is 12w+1. Had my last visit with my RE. I'm actually a little emotional about it. :cry: They've been so great with me, and because they are so small they have really gotten to know us! All the nurses gushed over my hair today, commenting on it as soon as I walked in, which just goes to show how well they recognize their patients. 

Baby is measuring at 12w+4, everything looks good. Doctor could see spine looked good (no sign of spina bifida), progress looks good. Baby was sleeping so doctor had me cough a few times to wake baby up, and at the very end I got to see baby stretching and turning. <3 HB was 156 (I'm totally leaning toward this is going to be a boy if we base it on the HB myth). And, as a bonus, I get to drop down to 1 progesterone pill a day for the next week and then every other day for a week and then I'm free from pills! :D 

My follow up with my OB is next week. And then....another 4 weeks before my next appointment! :wacko: How will I survive?! :haha:


----------



## krissie328

Julie- that's fantastic you found a lab nearby. 

Jess- that will be hard not being monitored so much but the must be such a relief to be at that point!


----------



## mrscletus

Here it is.. Pee porn for my cycle. Didn't take long to get a positive OPK this month. Going to 'hit it hard for 3 days' and see what happens. So super excited!!!
The one on the bottom is from just now :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## cupcake.

Yay for positive opk julie! Get that egg, feeling very lucky for you this cycle! :happydance: 

Afm, nothing much to report. The flutters i feel are getting more regular, i feel them every day now. Which is good as it's been 3 weeks since my last scan and so obviously it's around the time i get worried again haha i hope i feel actual strong kicks soon as well :)


----------



## todmommy4568

Julie those opks are amazing!!! Get on it! I'm so excited for you!

Jess yay for second tri!!!!!! I'm sure it will be hard going from so many appointments to a normal amount but it will be fine! And you should start feeling baby soon!

Heike hopefully you start getting some strong kicks, how exciting!

My ultrasound is at 1:00 today, I'm hoping the ultrasound tech will tell me how many eggs there are so I don't have to wait until 2:30 for my doc to tell me! I have been worried about too many eggs this whole time now I am worried that I will only have 1 haha I need to stop being paranoid about it but considering that I already ovulate it would feel like a waste of money if I only got 1 egg, although it would probably be a better quality egg.


----------



## krissie328

Julie- that's a fabulous positive. 

Heike- yay for feeling baby. <3 


Shan- hopefully they tell you at your ultrasound. 

Afm, no sign of o anymore. I guess it was just one of those weird midcycle fluctuations. I started taking progesterone last night to bring on af. It's a 10 day course so by then I should know what the doctor wants to do for next steps.


----------



## Angel5000

Today my dad's Parole Officer called me, he wants contact. :nope: I told her that I was not at all interested right now. Too much with pregnancy and everything for me to be willing to say yes to that. She completely agreed that I didn't need to deal with him, but it put me on edge for the whole rest of the day. :/ bah.


Julie that is a BLAZING OPK! Get that egg! GL! 


Shan - GOod luck at the US! Let us know how it goes! 


Heike - when did you start to feel the flutters? I'm wondering when I might start ot feel baby. At last weeks US baby was rolling around and DH was like "how can you NOT feel that? It's all over the place". :haha: I had to remind him that even though it looked big on the screen, that was blown up by 150%, and baby was MUCH smaller than that. lol 

Krissie - aww, I was hoping you were about to O. Darn. Hopefully you'll get news from dr soon on next steps.


----------



## krissie328

Jess- I started having flutters with ds around 17-18 weeks and definitely knew it was him around 21 weeks


----------



## todmommy4568

I started feeling Asher around 15 weeks, I was also super skinny then too :haha:

We only got one egg :nope: there were 4 in the works they were at 1, 1.2, 1.3, and 1.5 so we went ahead and triggered for the 1.5 and if I don't get pregnant we will be doing 100 mg next month. I was just so irritated, it feels like a waste of money because the whole point was to get more than one egg. He gave me the option of doing another 5 days and recheck ultrasound on the fifth but there was no guarantee of more eggs so that seemed like a waste too. Idk so many thoughts in my head right now and none of them even matter because I already triggered :haha:


----------



## krissie328

Shan- sorry you didn't get the results you were hoping for. :hugs:


----------



## mrscletus

Oh Shan-- sorry to hear that the u/s didn't go as planned. But it only takes one egg to get pregnant right? 

I'm praying I release a healthy egg this month! 

Krissie sorry that you aren't O'ing on your own. Regroup and try again next cycle :)


----------



## todmommy4568

Thank you ladies :hugs: Really I need to just be grateful for the things that I do have, I was acting like an entitled brat yesterday :haha: That being said I am still holding out a tiny bit of hope that the 13 could grow enough to release in the 36 hours and with the boost from the trigger so maybe I could end up with two still. I have zero idea what my temp thinks it is doing. I surely didn't O yet because I had those eggies chillin on my ovaries.


Julie I'm praying you get that healthy egg too!

DISCLAIMER: This was purely for my own enjoyment of seeing some good pee porn. I have not ovulated. I was injected with 10,000 units of hcg yesterday :rofl: But the picture is still very satisfying :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Angel5000

Sorry you didn't get the eggs you wanted Shan but hopefully the one is just really healthy! I wonder if the trigger shot caused the temp boost? Loving the line tho! :haha:


----------



## cupcake.

It only takes one healthy egg and i'm having my fingers crossed this will be it! &#128522; 
And yes that line is quite satisfying haha


----------



## todmommy4568

It got way darker I should have waited! My doc warned me, do not take a pregnancy test I have seen it so many times the happiness is followed by disappointment. Internally I was just laughing like I'm doing it I don't care I know it isn't a true positive :rofl:


----------



## Angel5000

LoL! Well I'm glad that you know it's not real. I can imagine a ton of women take tests way too early while it's still in their system and get their hopes up. That's one way to encourage people from early testing!


----------



## krissie328

Hey ladies- my appt went really well. Doctor suspects it's low progesterone coupled with bad embryos. He said when my labs were done this last time my progesterone was 0.7 (he said over 10 is ideal). Even with supplementation it was only a 7. So he is doubling my progesterone.

He wants me to do 3 more months of clomid and is optimistic we will get our sticky bean in that time. 

I'm currently on progesterone to bring on af then will start clomid again. 

He also did labs to check for clotting, thyroid and lupus just to rule them out.


----------



## Angel5000

Glad to hear you got some possibly good news Krissie! Keeping FX that you get your sticky bean in the next few months! :)


----------



## todmommy4568

Sounds like things went really well at your appointment krissie! I am so glad that you were able to get some answers!


----------



## krissie328

Thanks ladies. I am feeling much more optimistic. And I am glad he ordered labs to rule those things out. 

I'm going to to take clomid and baby asprin this cycle along with the progesterone from 7 dpo.


----------



## Angel5000

Sounds like I'll have several more weeks of waiting before I feel this little one. Darn. I guess LO is still pretty small in there though. 

I've been busy today finishing shopping and packing for camping. We're going camping through the 5th of July with my sister and their kids. I'm really excited, I love camping and we're doing it "real" not the "rv camping" that usually happens when we go with my mom. :haha: My sister still has a pop up trailer, but all the cooking and stuff will be outdoors, and coffee will be in a peculator, all the things that make me feel like we're really roughing it. ;) We're sleeping on an air mattress in the back of the truck, it actually is pretty comfortable, but the whole getting up in the middle of the night to go to the bathroom part will be a pain. Right now i'm up at least once, sometimes twice. :dohh: It'll be nice to "unplug" and enjoy nature though. :)


I am keeping everything crossed that in a cycle or two all of you will have your BFPs. :D


----------



## krissie328

Jess- enjoy camping. I do not find traditional camping all that enjoyable let so we go to the lake where I can at least have a flushing toilet. But otherwise we take a tent and cook outside. We will be going back the end of July for 3 nights. We won't be taking ds, I am so looking forward to it.


----------



## Angel5000

Oh, we still have a flushing toilet and showers. :haha: I could actually skip the showers part because there's a lake, and that's good enough for me usually, but I'm way past using outhouses (or worse, popping a squat! :rofl:). I like a few amenities. My sister's DH won't camp if there isn't a shower. He's too clean. But we joke that we're "roughing it" compared to our parents because weh ave to walk to the shower/toilet versus their RV. :haha:


----------



## krissie328

Haha, yea our lake has a shower too. But to be honest I cannot find it! How silly is that? But I've seen it on the maps. I will probably be more serious about finding it this time since it will be hot and 4 days in it.


----------



## mrscletus

Hey ladies!! How is everyone enjoying their weekend??

Im so jealous that you all are going camping. We decided not to camp as the hubby is working lots of overtime and we leave for the beach next weekend. 
I have been crazy busy packing and buying the things we need. I am definitely 2 dpo.. FF should confirm tomorrow! Feeling confident about our timing and hoping this is it!!


----------



## todmommy4568

Have fun camping!!

Julie those are some pretty crosshairs you have! I'm so excited for you!

I am thinking about stopping charting haha I am so sick of my stupid chart. I had my trigger and had O pain and my temps are not cooperating, I'm pretty over it :haha: Even when I get crosshairs they won't be accurate, I suppose it will tell me when AF is coming, or if she isn't coming which would be even better :haha: I wasn't able to get a temp yesterday because I worked an overnight at work since no one else could so I was awake all night. I'm working again today so fun haha whatever I've got overtime and time and a half holiday pay to make the extra work worth it hah


----------



## todmommy4568

Oh yea and my first true test will be Saturday morning :happydance: Even though my temps aren't cooperating Saturday will be 12 days past trigger so I will be confident testing haha


----------



## Blackrain90

When did you get o pains?


----------



## krissie328

Shan- can't wait for pee porn! 

Your temps look great Julie. 

Afm, had ds bday party yesterday. It went pretty well but I'm so glad it's over. I have 4 days left on progesterone then take just waiting on af. I'm ready to to get back into ttc now.


----------



## todmommy4568

Heather- they were on the night of cd13

Krissie I'm glad to hear DS's birthday went well!


----------



## cupcake.

Julie those temps look great! 

And shan, i'm sure you would'nt be the first to get pregnant without textbook temps, having my fingers crossed! 

And krissie, glad the birthday party went great! 

Afm, i was getting super worried and emotional during the weekend as i didn't feel any flutters anymore.. They have become quite regular but on saturday and sunday nothing.. So i cried a little and was so scared that something's wrong with baby.
But it's all good. The flutters came back sunday night and have been stronger than ever! When i got home and was lying on the couch i could even see tiny little twiches on my belly where the baby was moving! I could see baby move from the outside, it's so surreal but i'm more in love than ever! 

And only three more sleeps until our next appointment and hopefully we'll see baby's gender then! So exciting &#128076;&#127995;


----------



## todmommy4568

That's awesome heike! That was my favorite! I used to set bowls on my stomach while I was eating and just watch them teeter back and forth haha


----------



## krissie328

Oh that's so fun Heike! I definitely loves that part. <3

Afm, I'm spotting today so I'm pretty sure I'm going to start soon. I'm going to do clomid this cycle so excited she's arriving.


----------



## Angel5000

Afternoon all! Back from cmaping. Had fun but so glad to be home. I'm exhausted, and desperately need to sleep in a real bed tonight. My back and hips will thank me! :haha: We picked me up a body pillow today too, I need something to lean on because I'm just sore. :( 


I haven't caught up much, will try to catch up in the next day or two. I have my OB appointment tomorrow so I'm hoping that goes well. :)


----------



## krissie328

Jess- body pillows are wonderful! Enjoy your bed. 

Afm, af is here. I'm planning to do clomid this cycle. I'm debating if I want to up my dose to encourage o earlier. I have enough in my prescription for 3 cycles at 100 mg. I'm just not sure if I should since I do o at 50 mg.


----------



## todmommy4568

Jess I never had a body pillow but that sounds awesome!

Krissie I'm so excited for you to have another trying cycle!

I tested this morning and it looks like the trigger is out of my system. Now I can test ridiculously early and feel confident! :haha:


----------



## Blackrain90

Shan so weird that your temps didn't rise for a while. Looks like you got your bases covered either way!

Jess if the baby wasn't in my bed I would still be using my pregnancy pillow to sleep hahaha!

Krissie do you O at a decent time on 50mg or is it kind of late? If they prescribed 100mg it couldn't hurt to try it, but I don't know much about Clomid.


----------



## todmommy4568

Right, even if I really didn't O until cd17 it would still be all good :)


----------



## krissie328

Heather- on 50 I have o'd both times at cd 15 or 16. I get my positive opk on cd 15. So I guess technically that's a good time. I think I'm gonna stick with 50 mg this cycle with the asprin and progesterone. I really don't want to get cysts and be out a cycle.


----------



## cupcake.

Krissie, sounds like a good plan, maybe the baby aspirin and progesterone will do the trick! 

Shan, i'm not sure anymore, but didn't Jess' temp rise pretty late after ovulation as well, even after the ultrasound confirmed that Ovulation had already happened? Maybe it's good luck :)


afm, i think i have popped :blush: 19+2 today and i'm definitely round now! Not sure if i'm too big for the gestation I'm at but something you learn here is definitely that every bump is different so I'm actually just kinda loving it :cloud9:
Also, my next scan is tomorrow and i hope hope hope we will finally find out what we're having! 
Any guesses? I'm kinda thinking boy :blue: :cloud9:

https://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s117/Pink_schmetterlinq/19w2d%202_zpsz5zxwtvu.jpg


----------



## todmommy4568

Super cute bump!! And yes it was Jess hopefully it is some good luck haha. I'm going to guess girl just because haha


----------



## krissie328

Aww cute bump hun! Fx baby cooperates tomorrow.


----------



## mrscletus

Hey ladies

Sorry I was MIA for a while, had a super hard weekend. 

My father was hospitalized as he thought he had a heart attack. Ended up staying 3 days and having a cath done yesterday. Turns out he didn't have a heart attack, but he does have some mild to moderate blockages that need treatment with medication. He is home and resting now, but wow was that scary. 

As for this cycle- I am feeling way confident, and worried that I am TOO confident. I really was feeling crampy this am on my drive into work, and with the temp drop today, I am hoping that's a good sign for implant!! 

I will catch up more later this evening, just wanted to pop in and say hi.


----------



## todmommy4568

Julie that is definitely scary, hope he feels better soon :hugs: Hopefully you are right and its implantation


----------



## Angel5000

Just had my 13w OB appointment. Lots of blood work, some check up and a doppler check. She was having trouble getting a HB because baby kept jumping around. lol When she did get a HB rate it was 140-150s. All is well. :) 

Hope everyone else is doing good! 


Krissie - so excited for you to have another go! If you're Oing around Cd15/16 then I'd stay at the 50. That's a good O date. Does your doctor follow your cycles each cycle or are you on your own with the clomid? I'm just curious. 

Shan - yay! Free to test!! :) As for the temp rise, Heike is right, my temp rose really late after Ov last time. Your rise was probably late. 


Heike - super cute bump!! I Love it!! I can't wait to see what you're having! <3 

Julie - So sorry to hear about your father! :hugs: Such a scary weekend! I'm glad things seem to be looking better and it wasn't a heart attack. I really hope that dip was implantation!!


----------



## krissie328

Julie- that is scary. I'm glad everything worked out and hopefully the meds work great for him. 

Jess- nope the doctor let's me go all on my own. I just have to call for bloodwork if pregnant or refills. It's definitely not ideal but I'm in a bit of an isolated area so I have to deal with it or drive a couple hours away. With my history of responding well though I don't worry to much.


----------



## Angel5000

I guess that makes since being in a remote area. Better than having to drive 2+ hours a couple times a month!


----------



## cupcake.

Well... ITS A GIRL :pink: &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## krissie328

cupcake. said:


> Well... ITS A GIRL :pink: &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;

Yay for team pink! <3 Congratulations, have you guys decided on a name?


----------



## cupcake.

thanks so much we're very excited :) I think for first name we are pretty set on Mariella :) We've both liked it for weeks and i'm pretty sure we will use it. Middle name will be quite tough though i think haha


----------



## krissie328

That's a gorgeous name!


----------



## Angel5000

Congrats!! Ooh a girl!! I love that name too! Gorgeous!


----------



## Blackrain90

Yay congrats on the little girl!!


----------



## mrscletus

Yay a girl... love that name so much!! Its beautiful! 

The struggle to NOT test is real ladies!! 7 dpo.. lawd help me


----------



## krissie328

I have an excuse this cycle to test. The doctor wanted me to start at 7 dpo so I can start progesterone asap. :haha:

He even recommended the dollar store tests. I actually got some osom hpt to try this cycle.


----------



## Angel5000

woohoo! Doctor approved obsessiveness! Woot! :D


----------



## mrscletus

I wish I had approval... I am just trying to hold back. My temps aren't really going up much, my cervix is high (but pretty firm) and my CM is crazy creamy!!! No other signs at all, so I am starting to feel out, but it is super early!


----------



## Angel5000

Don't feel too out! My BFP cycle my cervix was low and firm the whole time! It never went up! Very odd, I was sure it was not my cycle.


----------



## todmommy4568

Congrats heike!

Krissie that's fun that you were told to test haha

Julie no symptoms doesn't mean much of anything, you definitely are not out 

I have been having cramps and my hips hurt, they are just always achey since Wednesday. Itchy nipples, which apparently is a thing :haha: raging headache today and irritable and tired. Is it time to go home yet? Haha


----------



## Angel5000

Sounds awful Shan! Could it be a side effect of the trigger shot? Or are we symptom spotting already? :haha:


----------



## todmommy4568

We're symptom spotting :haha: my last hpt had a line but just a shadowy thing after drying so I say the trigger is pretty much gone. And if it were the trigger it should have started sooner instead of 2 days ago


----------



## cupcake.

Loving your temps julie! I know it's still early but have you tested yet? 

Shan :rofl: hope those are actual symptoms! 

And thanks so much everyone :hugs: we're so happy and excited about our little girl. I already said that we'll use Mariella as a first name, but how do you ladies like these combinations:

Mariella Elisa
Mariella Tamina
Mariella Feline 
Mariella Luise 

I'd love Luise as a middle name as it's my late grandma's name but OH doesn't like it. 
My second Favorite is Feline :) it's so exciting to finally be able to really talk about names and stuff &#128525;


----------



## Angel5000

I LOVE Mariella Luise. I like Mariella Tamina too. <3 So exciting for you!! :)


----------



## Angel5000

So, on a completely different note: I feel HUGE. I'm not huge, but I feel it. Some days I'm bigger than others, which I think is bloating or something, but seriously I've gotten big enough that I can't wear any of my pants, even the pants I had stored away when I lost all that weight a few months ago. Weight wise at least I've only gained about 5-7lbs, but on my 5'2" frame, even 5lbs is a lot. When I lost all that weight a few months ago I lost about 9-10lbs, but that 10lbs came up to a total of 16 inches (combined legs, arms, waist, stomach, etc) and 2 pant sizes. I'm struggling a little with the size part. I know I am growing a child and all, but weight has always been a very hard thing for me to deal with. :/ 

This is going to be a rough 9 months I think.


----------



## cupcake.

I can so relate to that jess. I already gained around 6kg and i couldn't wear any of my pants anymore at around the same as you are now. 
I still work out and i mostly eat healthy so i feel like there's nothing much i can do except just accept it and hope i can shed the weight quickly after she's born. 
But i totally understand i've struggled with weight issues and body image a lot in my past so it's tough. 
The love of my bump outweighs everything though &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Angel5000

Thanks Heike. That helps knowing I'm not the only one. My mom and husband just keep telling me I'm not huge and implying I need to get over it (DH would never say it but my mom kind of has). Weights a big deal in my family. Most of my family is overweight (obese or borderline with loads of health issues related) and I struggle to maintain a healthy weight. I don't lose quickly so I think my big fear is I won't lose
The weight once baby comes. I'm hoping once I look a little more pregnant and a little less "big" then I'll feel better. I told my sister I need a "does this baby make me look fat" shirt to wear. Lol!


----------



## todmommy4568

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=569473

Votes please!


----------



## todmommy4568

I love luise heike! That's the best one in my opinion :haha:

I can't make up my mind with this test! I hate FRER for the indents they always make me uneasy, I took it apart and there was a bad indent but I still couldn't tell about the color. If you invest it though it lights up and an ident doesn't show on an invert. The invert tool on countdown to pregnancy is awesome haha
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## cupcake.

I think there may be something catchibg my eye but i'm not sure! Eek how exciting! 
I hope tomorrows test will give more clarity! I'm having my fingers crossed so tightly!!


----------



## todmommy4568

Thanks heike! I think the picture on countdown to pregnancy is definitely better. I will have to go buy more tests now :haha:


----------



## Angel5000

I see.... Something. Not sure what though. When I invert I definitely see something lit up. 

MUST HAVE MORE TESTS!! :haha:


----------



## todmommy4568

Lol Jess that's why I'm so confused. I don't trust FRER's with their crazy stupid indents but an indent doesn't usually show on the invert. That part is driving me mad!


----------



## Angel5000

Can you pick up some dollar store cheapies? Or even the Walmart 88cent ones work pretty good. They are supposedly less sensitive but they picked up pretty clearly for me at 10dpo.


----------



## todmommy4568

Yes I will probably be heading to Walmart when I get done with work :haha: The family reunion this weekend distracted me from testing and symptom spotting but now it is full force lol


----------



## Blackrain90

I saw something on the one in your link but not sure if it had any colour. Ahhh I will be stalking!


----------



## mrscletus

Well ladies... Cd24, 11dpo, and the day BEFORE my blood work is scheduled and the stupid f*ing b*tch shows!!! 

I'm just upset and just want to curl up in a ball! To make things worse.. I'm on vaca, and was really hoping for a positive after the hsg... I'm not
Sure where to go from here. The blood work is pointless now as it was for progesterone, prolactin, etc. But I think I will still probably go just to get the other things he ordered. Fasting insulin, full panel, fsh.. Ugh!! Damnit! Why can't it just flipping happen already!


----------



## krissie328

I am so so sorry mrscletus. :hugs: 

I think I forgot to update all my labs came back normal. So it looks like the only thing off is progesterone.


----------



## todmommy4568

I'm so sorry Julie :hugs:

Krissie that's great!

I scratched the indent on the back of the test to see if the line/not line would go away when the shadow from the indent went away and when I did that the line didn't go away and it actually looked pink! I'm still not getting excited at all since it was all sort of a mess lol but maybe a tiny teensy bit of hope


----------



## cupcake.

I'm so sorry julie :hugs: 
But with such a short LP it really sounds like a progesterone problem. Sucks that you didn't manage to actually get it tested this cycle but is it possible gor next cycle to just take progesterone without the actual blood test first? 

Shan, i'm so excited to see more tests! :dust:


----------



## todmommy4568

I didn't test this morning. I ordered FRER off of amazon because I'm lazy and didn't want to go to the store :haha: they will be here today sometime so I will test tomorrow morning. If it was a true positive yesterday it will definitely be darker by tomorrow


----------



## Blackrain90

Waahhh :cry::haha:


----------



## Angel5000

Oh Julie.... :hugs: I'm so sorry. 



todmommy4568 said:


> I didn't test this morning. I ordered FRER off of amazon because I'm lazy and didn't want to go to the store :haha: they will be here today sometime so I will test tomorrow morning. If it was a true positive yesterday it will definitely be darker by tomorrow

:saywhat: First thing I did this morning after I got up was look for line porn and this is all I"ll get? :trouble:


:rofl:


----------



## todmommy4568

Lol Jess I'm so happy that you found the little bat dude! I love him so much!! We got 58% positive on countdown to pregnancy, I really hope those 58% are right! I would test tonight but I plan on drinking a ton of water today because I have been so bloated.


----------



## Angel5000

oooh bloated sounds like a good sign. ;) And yeah that bat dude is awesome. Loving him. :) 



I'm happy to announce that, no matter how you measure first trimester (there are 3 different "dates" that people account for when it ends), I am officially 2nd Tri now. :D I'm so relieved! 

Unfortunately that has come with an increase in headaches, more specifically migraines. I've had 2 in the last 7 days, both lasting two days each. :( Tylonel takes the edge off but that's about it. My only fix lately has been peppermint oil on my scalp, neck, forehead, and a hot bath with a bag of ice on my head/neck. 2 Tylonel before and 2 Tylonel after and it's reduced to a dull ache that I can try to sleep off :( I don't even like taking that much tylonel but my sister was told by her OB that the pain is worse for the baby than the meds at that point so I went with it. Her dr actually gave her migraine meds during pregnancy but hers are much more often and severe than mine. If it keeps up more frequently than once a week I'll call the OB for suggestions.


----------



## todmommy4568

I think the bloat was caused by all the salty foods over the weekend combined with basically zero water lol but I will take it!

So happy that you are in second tri!!!! Hopefully you start feeling better though, that's a bummer...


----------



## krissie328

Jess- yay for second tri! 

Shan- you're killing me! 

Afm, starting opks so hopefully I get a positive in the next week or so.


----------



## todmommy4568

So excited for you to O krissie! You are a pretty fertile myrtle when you have an egg!


----------



## cupcake.

Argh seriously the suspense for tomorrow now is unbearanle :rofl: 

Yay for second tri but i'm sorry to hear you've bern sufferint wirh migraines :hugs: 

Fingers crossed for a positive OPK soon krissie!


----------



## Angel5000

So I'm having a really hard time eating. I have absolutely no appetite. In order to get some fruits / veggies back into my system I decided to start juicing. I used to juice (not blender, just the actual juice), but haven't in awhile. Made a juice today with apple/carrot/celery. Actually pretty good! And feeling a little better. But I am still fighing a nasty headache and some nausea today, probably a result of the headache. :(


Hopefully you O soon Krissie! :)


----------



## todmommy4568

Have you looked up any foods or natural remedies? I never have but I am sure there are some, might be worth a shot.


----------



## Angel5000

I'm using peppermint oil (applied topically). It helps. But doesn't stop it completely. Combined with some caffeine and tylonel. and ice packs. overall, lots of stuff that helps a litlte


----------



## todmommy4568

At least it takes the edge off a little bit!

I got my fitbit scale and my FRER. I'm like a kid in a candy store with the scale oh my gosh it is so cool! I named it "My Lover" when fitbit asked me to name it so I can get on my lover every morning :haha: I also have zero self control so pretty sure I am going to have a 2-3 hour hold and break out one of these FRER even though I know that I shouldn't...


----------



## todmommy4568

Look look look!!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Angel5000

OH MY GOD I SEE IT!!!!!!

HUbby sees it too. I made him look and he was like "yeah that's a positive test. Who is this one for ? " :haha:

SHAN!!!! 

I'm squealing here!!! 

I can't get a great look at the color. Tell me it's definitely pink!?!?!


----------



## todmommy4568

Lol! I'm glad the men can see it too! And it is definitely pink, I am freaking out!!!! And that is dark enough that I'm confident after yesterday that this is truly positive!!!


----------



## Angel5000

I figured if te guys could see it then I wasn't making it up. 

Oh. My. God. CONGRATS!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy!!! I'm crossing everything that this is your sticky bean!!!!


----------



## todmommy4568

Me too! As soon as the excitement fades it will turn in to fear. It already is ha. Okay so just to make sure. Can you see that it is pink? And is it dark enough that you wouldn't be worried about a 14 day old trigger?


----------



## Angel5000

todmommy4568 said:


> Me too! As soon as the excitement fades it will turn in to fear. It already is ha. Okay so just to make sure. Can you see that it is pink? And is it dark enough that you wouldn't be worried about a 14 day old trigger?

Oh my phone I can see some pink. On my computer not as easy to tell (I'm on the computer right now). But it's definitely pretty dark, considering the line was much lighter, almost nonexistant before, I would say this probably isn't the trigger or the line from before would have been stronger. 

Must see more tests tomorrow! :D FMU. I demand it. :trouble: 

:rofl:


----------



## todmommy4568

I was thinking I wouldn't do a FMU but since you twisted my arm :haha:

I am trying to decide whether I should send my doc a message through my online chart. In person it is very clear that it is pink and given that yesterdays FMU was like you said basically nonexistent I know it isn't the trigger anymore. I could wait until the morning after another test :shrug: Or I could just do it now :haha: My logical brain says don't send the message until you know it is sticky and then I remember that he will probably want to know as soon as possible.

So I am super hurt and upset right now. I sent that picture to my mom. My mom is a nurse and last summer when I had the CP I sent her a picture of that test which was about just as dark or lighter and she got all excited and I told her not to get excited because it was still really light and she said "a line is a line" and shared in my excitement. So tonight she made this huge thing about how she didn't see a line so I changed the pic to black and white and sent it to her and she insisted there was nothing there. I told her she was blind if she couldn't see that because there absolutely is a line and she goes "well then you are just seeing whatever you want to see" and then says "did any of you see a line? see 10 other people didn't see a line" So not only is she showing these pictures to whoever she is with but also humiliating me and putting me down in front of them all. I have no clue why she is acting like that but I really have zero desire to talk to her any time soon, at least until I get a sincere apology. I think I might try and do a digi tomorrow, I know it might be negative and a waste of a digi but I want to do it just to send it to her and ask her if that is clear enough for her. Oh and then she text me and said "that is so faint!!! does that even count? I think that is neg" The same woman who last summer said a line is a line no matter what :dohh: 

Sorry, rant over.


----------



## krissie328

Shan!! Omg! So excited for you. I'd send a message in the morning after you tested again. 

:hugs: So sorry your mom is acting that way. Maybe she is trying to protect herself against another loss. It sounds like she was very excited last summer.


----------



## Angel5000

Shan I would message in the morning. Another few hours won't hurt. But definitely don't wait too long. They'll want to do blood work and depending on the tests they may want to make sure there isn't low progesterone or anything. I'm so sorry about your mom. That's horrible! I'm hoping that she's just trying to protect herself and you from disappointment like Krissie said but still, what an awful way to do it. :hugs: I say take the digi. If you got a clear line in the time limit on the FRER the there's a chance a CB will pick up. But do a FRER or other line test too in case the digi is not sensitive enough. 

:hugs:


----------



## cupcake.

Omg shan i totally see that!! I'm sorry your mom was being so mean about it but there's definitely a line there! 
I cannot wait for a FMU test!


----------



## todmommy4568

Morning pee porn as requested :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## todmommy4568

Again....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 8


----------



## cupcake.

Aaaah omg i am so excited! This isn't even a squinter anymore, the progression over a day is insane!! Definitely pregnant!!! :happydance: 

I am crossing all my fingers that this is your sticky bean but i am very optimistic that it will be! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## krissie328

Looking great Shan! I agree definitely a bfp now. :happydance:


----------



## todmommy4568

Thanks for the support ladies :flower: For now I am just not speaking to her much. She responded to me telling her that I was hurt and upset by telling me that I was the one being rude :dohh: So I just told her that I was sorry if I offended her in any way and now will move on from it. I don't want to share this journey with her right now if that is how it is going to be.

Eek! Progression....I love that word! :haha: The digi was negative but that was expected and kind of a long shot anyhow. At least they have the weeks indicator ones back in stores now, I had to order the last batch off of amazon


----------



## todmommy4568

Okie dokie my doctor put in an order for an hcg and progesterone test so I am going to see if I can sneak out of work for a little while to get down there. Sounds like he will do a repeat on Friday :) What if hcg is at like 10 or something. Anything from 3-24 they call indeterminate for pregnancy, wouldn't want that haha


----------



## Angel5000

Wow that's a huge progression!! BEAUTIFUL LINE!! 

That's definitely a BFP!!! :happydance:


----------



## Angel5000

Haha just realized we posted at same time. 

That's why they want to draw again on Friday FRER can pick up a slow as 8-10 I have been told so they'll want to test today and then Friday to make sure it's increasing adequately. My doctor made me go every 48 hours until I had around 1600 or something. Yours may not so that but may do every 48 hours until they register that it is over 25 and you can safely say "yes pregnant!" But that progress is good! That means your hcg is definitely increasing. 

I'm so happy for you!!!!!


----------



## todmommy4568

Yea! I think I'm just worried it's going to be super low and I'm going to feel silly :haha:


----------



## cupcake.

Well it has to start somewhere right! :) the important thing is that it's increasing at the right speed but i bet it will. That progression from yesterday is awesome, already can't wait for the next FMU haha :rofl:

And ladies, my little girl is getting so strong now! I can feel her moving sooo much and her kicks are getting so strong &#128150;&#128150;&#128150;


----------



## todmommy4568

Oh that's so great heike!!!!!


----------



## todmommy4568

I've been looking at picture of FRER with betas because I can't focus on work anyways :haha: it looks like it could be close ish to 25....that's all I want is 25 :haha:


----------



## krissie328

Yay! Can't wait to here your results. My doctor said pregnant at 17, but cautioned it was very early. 

Eh, I hate the wait to o. And I've been so hot lately its messing with my temps. I'm thinking residual clomid so hoping it levels out soon.


----------



## krissie328

Heike- that's wonderful baby is moving so much. <3


----------



## todmommy4568

6 more days krissie!!


----------



## krissie328

todmommy4568 said:


> 6 more days krissie!!

Haha, when you put the like that it doesn't seem so bad. Less than a week!


----------



## Blackrain90

AHHHH Shan I knew I should have checked in sooner!! I'm so excited I just woke my baby up bahahaha! Cant wait to hear what your HCG is, but I'm sure it will be above 25. I had positive tests at home with my first, but the doctor pee test was negative for some reason; but the hcg from the same day was over 25. Yay I'm so excited!!


----------



## todmommy4568

Thanks Heather!

They sent me the results of the progesterone test but not the hcg :shrug: Not sure what's up with that, hopefully that will follow shortly.....my progesterone is at 5.4, this is bad right?


----------



## Blackrain90

I think that's low. I would call and ask about HCG and prog supplement asap.


----------



## todmommy4568

My hcg came back <1


----------



## Angel5000

Heike - that is wonderful! So exciting! I can't wait until I can feel my LO move! 

Shan - I didn't even think to look at pics of FRER's with Beta Counts! So smart. I just looked at the pic again, from my computer, and I can see the line clearly WITHOUT clicking on the pic to make it bigger! 

As for your progesterone, yeah, 5.4 is bad. Mine was around 5 too and they immediately put me on progesterone. They want it above 15, but preferably above 25.


EDIT: I just saw your post about your hcg. How can it be <1 with that clear of a line?! I don't understand that at all. :(


----------



## todmommy4568

I don't get it either I am so confused...and three lines at that, if it was just one okay. His nurse was like we think it was just a false positive and said she was sorry and I told her it's fine I'm just confused because it wasn't one test, it was 3 that got darker over a couple days


----------



## Blackrain90

Could it be the batch of tests? Maybe get a cheap from the dollar tree?


----------



## Angel5000

I didn't think there was a such thing as a false positive. Don't all the pamphlets say that if there's a line then it's positive? :( 

I second Heather, could be the batch? Maybe grab some dollar tree tests or any other brand, and see what they show? Not to encourage senseless testing, more so because this is incredibly confusing. 

Those lines do have obvious pink color in person right? It's hard to see on my screen, but it looks at least lightly pink here..... :( I'm so confused. :hugs: I'm so sorry, this has to be so confusing/emotional for you right now.


----------



## todmommy4568

Yea they have definite pink. I don't want to do anymore tests....I don't even know what to think right now. And the fact that I will have to start a new clomid round in roughly 5 days doesn't feel like enough time to process...


----------



## Angel5000

:hugs: I'm so so sorry


----------



## krissie328

I'm so so sorry Shan! :hugs:


----------



## todmommy4568

Thanks ladies :hugs: I am starting to feel better. The initial look at the results and the call were definitely upsetting. Now I feel better though, knowing that it wasn't a chemical and is just some weird mess makes me feel so much better. If I would have had these tests with no bloods and gotten AF I would have thought I had another chemical and I would have been devastated. I tested when I got home and it was positive again btw, swearing off FRER for good!


----------



## Angel5000

todmommy4568 said:


> Thanks ladies :hugs: I am starting to feel better. The initial look at the results and the call were definitely upsetting. Now I feel better though, knowing that it wasn't a chemical and is just some weird mess makes me feel so much better. If I would have had these tests with no bloods and gotten AF I would have thought I had another chemical and I would have been devastated. I tested when I got home and it was positive again btw, swearing off FRER for good!

That makes no sense to me (the multiple positive FRER's). it blows my mind. I'd almost suggest you contact the FRER company and tell them, they might have to recall a batch or something. 

I have been googling False Positive on FRER's and I've seen several posts where they had positives, and then got back a 0 on their blood test, but AF was late, kept getting positives, did another test and was pregnant. I've also seen the opposite though, where the ended up with AF showing, and blood tests were <5 which indicate not pregnant, and it was either a false positive OR a very early CP, undetermined. 

Either way, this sucks. May be best to swear off the FRER's and stick with something else. Dollar tree is the way to go I think. Cheap and easy. ;) 

When do you expect AF to arrive?


----------



## todmommy4568

I am thinking on Friday. They said that if AF hasn't arrived in another week they will do more tests but I think that would be pointless. If it is <1 right now that is a pretty definitive answer. Yea me and FRER will be parting ways permanently haha.


----------



## krissie328

I had positive frer last July. I thought for sure I was pregnant. But af arrived right on time. I've stopped using the new frer for that reason. I bought a box of osom for less than 2 dollars each and they are suppose to be crazy sensitive and never have evaps so I'm hoping that's the case. I've tried 3 and never had a hint of a line.


----------



## Angel5000

I just looked at Amazon Reviews for the new FRER's and there are a ton of people who have reported false positives on the new tests. :( I would definitely avoid them at all costs.


----------



## todmommy4568

I have seen the osom tests they definitely look like a worth while investment.


----------



## Blackrain90

I'm so sorry Shan, what a crap batch of tests :(


----------



## Angel5000

I've never heard of OSOM. But hopefully they'll be better than these. 

Ugh. :growlmad: 

If you have any FRER left, and you aren't planning to use them anymore (I wouldn't) I would really almost think you should test plain water and see if you get a line. Now I'm just curious as to how faulty these are. 

That's just me ranting by the way. You don't actually need to do that.


----------



## todmommy4568

Lol I peed on the last one when I got home and it was positive so I trashed it and then afterward wished I would've saved it and tested water haha I had the same exact thought


----------



## cupcake.

What?!?! No :( i am so sorry to hear that, seriously how f*ing faulty can a batch of tests be to even show progression?! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Blackrain90

How is everyone doing today?

We had our 6 week PP checkup- guess who ended up with an impromptu pap test? This girl! Lame, but thankfully was the least painful one I've had, and the nurses were fighting over the baby while I got it done haha. 
Baby is doing great, weights 10lb 12oz (so he has gained 3.5 lbs already, little piggy). 50th percentile for weight, 12th for height (wasn't expecting a giant anyways- I'm 5ft, hubs is 5ft7, and Connor is around the 7th percentile for his age haha).

Started a weight loss ticker- the turtle and pot of gold seemed appropriate haha


----------



## Angel5000

Ooh, impromptu pap? Ick. What brought that on? 

Loving the turtle and pot of gold!!


----------



## krissie328

Glad to hear everything is going well Heather. I can't believe your little guy is 6 weeks! 

Things are good here. Just waiting on o at this point.


----------



## Blackrain90

Doctor just happened to notice I was due for it in March of this year (3 years since last). He didn't really ask if I wanted to do it now, was just like "oh you're due for a pap. You can strip down, one of the nurses will hold the baby". I was like..........k? Haha. He was really good about it though. He is usually straight faced and really awkward, but when he can tell I'm nervous he is really good at being comforting.

I know he is growing so fast! Hope your wait to O doesn't take too long Krissie!


----------



## todmommy4568

I know right?! Crazy!

I took a Wondfo this morning which was clearly negative so unfortunately no lab errors. I think I have decided that this upcoming cycle will be our last medicated cycle. Overall there was about $1000 worth of visits that weren't covered. Since I don't need the initial appointment this cycle that cost will go down to about $700 but with my internship starting in a month we can't really be racking up new bills. I won't get paid for my internship so it will already be a tight 4 months and it just doesn't seem logical to spend that kind of money during it. Also I want to focus on my internship. I am hoping to get hired after my internship so I don't want to be leaving for doc appointments and what not. Hopefully we get pregnant next cycle and if we don't then maybe we could during the 4 unmedicated cycles, if not we will start again after the internship ends. I am considering doing iui this cycle though since ttc will kind of go on the back burner after this. What do you guys think? I have to google how much better the chances are with iui. I am just so fed up with ttc...


----------



## todmommy4568

Clearly didn't refresh the page before posting :haha: Glad everything went okay heather! He's already getting big!! 6 weeks :saywhat:


----------



## krissie328

Shan- I don't know much about iui. I guess it's really about how much it will cost vs increase in chances. 

I have some stretchy cm mixed in today. So it's looking promising I will o soon. I've even had some ovary twitches so all looks good. 

I looked back on my last clomid cycle and I o'd on cd 18. So that must have been why I was worried about oing late.


----------



## todmommy4568

Yay exciting! We need someone in the tww :haha:

I talked to DH and we are going to go ahead and do the iui. Since it will be our last medicated cycle for a while we are going to give it our all. I haven't found too much on the increase in chances but they wash the sperm and only take the strongest and healthiest ones and inject them right into the right spot so seems like it would be positive...we never did a SA for DH so if his spermies are the problem iui will most definitely help


----------



## Blackrain90

Have you looked into a progesterone supplement for this next cycle? If they know your numbers are low in your luteal phase, it might not hurt to get a leg up there so the efforts aren't wasted with a preventable chemical? Your reasoning for the break makes total sense though


----------



## Angel5000

Heather - I guess that makes sense. Though you'd think they'd give you some notice. LoL. I am always so awkward at a pap. At least he was good about it. I can't believe it's been 6 weeks already! 

Krissie - Looks like a good chance O will be coming soon! :D 

Shan - :( I was still holding out a sliver of hope that it was a lab error. :( 
$1000 worth of uncovered costs?! :saywhat: That's insane! :wacko: I don't know much about the success rate of IUI. I think I saw someone say that it was similar to that of naturally trying but not sure. The second thing to consider is cost, will your insurance cover some or any of it? And do you want to add that cost to the other costs? On the other hand, it might be nice to have a break from the "perfect timing intercourse requirement", and just let the doctor do it. ;) 

It makes sense that you want to focus on your internship and it would be really difficult to maintain that with all the doctor appointments. I would probably put the medicated cycles aside too in that similar situation, especially combined with the cost.


EDIT : I really should refresh before posting. :haha: 

Makes total sense to go for the IUI this cycle, especially if they didn't do a SA on DH. I'm surprised they didn't though, it was one of the first things my RE required was a SA for DH and a lot of blood work for me. 

I'm with Heather on the progesterone supplement too. Low progesterone could be an issue. I'm curious as to whether they planned to do progesterone test mid TWW at all, or if they just assumed that your progesterone was fine? I know you said they ran it this time and it came back at 5, which if you were pregnant would be very very low, but I don't know if that's considered bad for non-pregnancy. I do know that my 7DPO bloods had my progesterone at 5, and that made the doctor really concerned when I got my BFP at 10dpo.


----------



## todmommy4568

Yea the cost was really the biggest factor but Kevin is busy at work for at least another couple months so the cost is do able at the moment. Since the insurance didn't cover anything else I'm sure they won't cover this either.


----------



## cupcake.

I totally get why you would want to pause the medicated cycles during your internship. And also why you want to try iui. I'm with the other ladies, progesterone may be worth a shot to give you the best possible shot i think. 

Heather, seriously 6 weeks pp already? Time is just flying like crazy but glad to hear you and baby are doing fine :hugs:


----------



## todmommy4568

I sent a message to my doctor so now I am just waiting to hear back on whether we can go ahead with the iui. Kevin agreed but he is not very excited about it. He is very reluctant about doing his business in a doctors office and then giving it to someone, the whole idea just weirds him out so much :haha: From what I have seen 5 is at the top end of normal ranges for progesterone in the LP when there wasn't a pregnancy :shrug:


----------



## Angel5000

Shan - Good luck! I can see how his part of the process would be awkward. I'm not sure my DH was thrilled at all about doing his SA either, and even that is less awkward than an IUI. FX that this works! :) 

I haven't actually looked at what progesterone should be when there isn't a pregnancy but if 5 is good then sounds like you'er right there. Usually I think there's a short LP or something when there's low progesterone too. You're probably good. :)


AFM - I have to rant for a minute. Feel free to ignore :haha:

Spoiler
So remember how we were fixing up the house we inherited and we were going to let some friends rent it for dirt cheap? But that fell apart because the wife turned crazy, and was making horrible comments about me trying to sleep with her husband (definitely was NOT - he's so not my type...too much like my own dad....), and then she recently was making comments about how I didn't have any kids and probably never would so I couldn't understand how kids acted, and she made some very public threats to murder me because she suspected I had called DHS on her sister. (not sure if I told all those stories in here, but this is the thread I'm most vocal in so I think so). To make matters worse, her sister is my brother - in -law's ex wife (my sister's husband), and they are in the middle of a custody battle. So she likes to be bitchy and make snide remarks about us all. It doesn't help she attends the same very small church as my mother, her husband works in the same industry as my father (in fact he trained under my dad) and my mom is on a committee with her husband.... we are linked in every way possible. Very small town, btw. Anyway..... 

I have this woman blocked on FB, texting, and all other social media. But we have mutual friends, a lot of them since she went to HS with my husband and so all the local friends on her facebook are also on my husbands. Anyway, I got a screenshot sent to me yesterday by a friend as an "FYI, you should know this is being said, just so this doesn't surprise you later". She posted a thing on FB asking about the guy who is living with us (she knows he lives with us). She pretended that some friends of his, who she doesn't know, approached her and asked about whether he got the girl he's living wiht pregnant, and went on to talk about how the girl he's living with has been trying for years and then suddenly he moves in and she's pregnant. And that since no one related to the families will answer her questions about it (ie: she asked my mom if I was pregnant and my mom change the subject knowing she'd use it like this) that it was clearly suspicious and that shifty things were going on. 

The way it's all written is clearly a fishing act, because none of her "explanations" as ot why she's asking these questions make any sense. But that's not the point. She's insinuating, publicly (her fb is public not friendsonly or anything), that my kid is not my husbands. And she calls our friend living with us out by name, even though she doesn't name me, EVERYONE knows he lives here. 

I think if I wasn't pregnant I'd be laughing at the ludicrousness of it all, but I'm so over the top angry about it. :growlmad:


----------



## todmommy4568

I would be pissed too! What a wench!!


----------



## Blackrain90

......wow Jess. I would be getting to the point of pressing charges for slander or something. That is absolutely insane, what a nutjob. 

This kid is hilarious. He frequently falls asleep after nursing- pulls off and rests his head on my boob and passes out. If I try to pull up my bra, he gets uncomfortable and wakes up. So I have to leave my boob hanging out as his personal pillow. Which is fine, except for last night when I started leaking milk all over his face :haha: Didn't even phase him. But I guess it's his turn, given how often he regularly soaks me with milk (multiple times each feeding, he pulls off mid suck and spits/spills milk all over my shirt and bra).
 



Attached Files:







20160715_104205-240x427.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## todmommy4568

Lol too cute!

My doc got back to me and iui is a go. Everything will stay as it was with the exception that clomid dose will go to 100 which was the plan anyways. Then cd13 will be iui. Now I am excited and want AF to show up so I can get on with it!


----------



## Blackrain90

Yay Shan glad you are getting this shot!


----------



## krissie328

Jess! What a horrible person. I'm so sorry you just cannot get rid of her crap. :hugs:

Shan- that's fantatic! Keeping eveything crossed for you. 

Heather- that's to adorable. <3

Afm, still have negative opks so just waiting on them to go positive. We are dtd every other day so far so hoping we have a good shot whenever the eggie pops out.


----------



## todmommy4568

Krissie that's good that you are doing every other day then your bases are covered regardless. 

I'm hoping my temp drop from today means AF is coming tomorrow. Amazing how 2 days ago I said that 5 days isn't enough and now I'm excited :haha:


----------



## Angel5000

I've actually considered pressing charges for a variety of things, but it just seems like too much to go through. :dohh: 

Heather - that is adorable! Your boy is SO CUTE. 

Krissie - yay! Looks like you've got your bases covered! :D 

Shan - so exciting that you're going for it! Funny how quickly we can change from praying AF doesn't show to hoping she's on her way. :haha:


----------



## todmommy4568

Right?! I was going to take my temp this morning and hope for a further temp drop but when the hubs woke me up at 9:00 my thermometer was laying underneath me...apparently I fell asleep while taking my temp :dohh: :haha:


----------



## todmommy4568

Okay so I just need a proud mommy/wife moment so I am going to post this pic and then get on my computer and finish my vent session because typing is easier haha
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## todmommy4568

Okay so vent was probably the wrong word.

Sooo this is a picture I took of me and Asher this morning after I realized that he had gone through yet another growth spurt. I knew it was happening because he is eating nonstop but here we are all the sudden. He now stands with his head at the top of my ta-ta's. It is such a sad moment when your baby is one foot away from being as tall as you.....at 5 years old :rofl: He shall stop growing now! :trouble: Cherish those babies ladies, they grow too fast and in the blink of an eye!!

Okay so on to my next thing. Me and Kevin listened to the five love languages (if you haven't I suggest it) and life has gotten so much better! We were fighting constantly because he didn't understand me and I didn't understand him, in terms of how we feel loved anyways. He feels loved when I give him positive affirmations and I feel loved when he does things for me. So since discussing IUI he has been working non stop and when I said something about it last night he said that he is just trying to make more money for this IUI since that is what I want :cloud9: So this morning he woke me up to let me know that he was leaving for work and when I got up he had done the dishes and cleaned up the living room and in return I thanked him profusely and it has been the most amazing day! We are actually trying to find a sitter so we can go out dancing and it has been a long time since I actually had enough determination to find a sitter so I could spend a night with him. We have been resenting each other so much because I don't thank him enough and I don't feel like he helps me enough. Okay so this was a long totally random story but I am just so happy today!


----------



## Blackrain90

I'm glad you guys were able to understand each other better, communication makes such a difference.


----------



## krissie328

Shan- your son is to adorable! Are you pretty short then?

We did the love languages as part of our marriage counseling. We learned a lot and it it had helped.


----------



## todmommy4568

Yea I am pretty short, his dad is too so not sure how he is so tall. My brother is 6'1 so there has to be a tall gene somewhere on my side of the family :haha: AF showed up this morning with a vengeance! So we will have ultrasound on the 28th and IUI on the 29th :dance:


----------



## krissie328

Glad to hear you have a plan. I'm sorry about af though. :hugs:

My son got a short gene. He's 6the percentile in height. His dad's family are a bunch of trees. Mine is shorter though so I suspect he's gonna be about 5'8" like my dad.


----------



## Blackrain90

6 months without sex + horny husband + clingy baby = husband holding sleeping baby while we had sex. So awkward but he slept through it hahah..

Edit- baby slept through it, not Jon hahaha


----------



## todmommy4568

Blackrain90 said:


> 6 months without sex + horny husband + clingy baby = husband holding sleeping baby while we had sex. So awkward but he slept through it hahah..
> 
> Edit- baby slept through it, not Jon hahaha

:rofl:


----------



## cupcake.

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## krissie328

Oh Heather! That's desperation! :rofl:


----------



## Angel5000

Never heard of love languages.. but that might be something I pick up. We had a bit of a blow up last night. bad enough that even though he was out of town he drove the 3 hours, at midnight, back to our house because he was concerned for the relationship...and now is going back down there this morning because he has to get the rest of his stuff, finish up the work he was doing, and bring our friend back who he left down there when he impulsively decided to come home at midnight. I think we need something. We have only been married 2 years, but we've been together for 4, and we've known each other for 15 (we dated in high school for 2 years before life took us different ways). We both know that communication is not our strong suit, so maybe this can help. 





Blackrain90 said:


> 6 months without sex + horny husband + clingy baby = husband holding sleeping baby while we had sex. So awkward but he slept through it hahah..
> 
> Edit- baby slept through it, not Jon hahaha

:dohh: OMG. Wow. Well I guess you do what you gotta do. lol :rofl:




EDIT: is anyone else no longer getting email notifications? All my email notifications for BnB have stopped. I was wondering why the threads were all so quiet until I went and looked for them and realized they aren't silent, I just am no longer getting my notices.


----------



## krissie328

Jess- I think it would definitely help. Communication is definitely super important. And to be real honest adding a baby will be so so hard so try to be in the best spot possible. 

Dh and I were together 10 years before ds came along and we ended up in marriage counseling when ds was 9 months. It was so so stressful.


----------



## Angel5000

He's agreed to go through the book with me so hopefully that helps. 

I'm having a little bit of a panic attack. I have been able to find the baby heartbeat just fine with my Doppler for weeks now. So well that I have stopped checking daily and am now just checking every few days. It's been almkst a week I think since I last checked. After last nights fight I was a mess, emotionally distraught (over the top, to the point where my adrenaline was so high I was shaking and couldn't stop). I cried for hours. I got maybe 1-2 hours sleep. . . Just now I tried to look for baby hb and I cannot find it at all. 30 minutes of looking and I'm lost. And freaked out. Could a really bad emotional upset do anything serious (like miscarriage?!?!) I'm better today but not even close to 100%.


----------



## krissie328

Jess- so sorry you are going through that! Just try to relax. :hugs: Could your doctor see you for a reassurance scan next week?


----------



## Angel5000

I think I was able to find the heartbeat a few minutes ago. I kept hearing it for a few seconds and then it moved away, so I'm pretty sure it was the baby. Feeling a little better. I may message my doctor just to ask if I can get a scan. We'll see how I'm feeling, and if i can still find HB, over the next day or two.


----------



## cupcake.

I'm sorry jess how scary :hugs: 
I'm sure baby is doing just fine :hugs: 

And i agree, communication is the most important thing. I feel very fortunate in the sense that TTC seems to have brought OH and I even closer so i hope we'll be able to cope well when baby is here and not have it put a strain on the relationship.


----------



## Blackrain90

Sorry about your scare Jess. I'm sure your little bean is just hiding in there!

Yes having a baby is definitely a huge stressor. One thing DH and I have figured out in our 6 years of marriage/9 years together- neither of us do well with a lack of sleep or food. If one of us is grumpy the first thing we do is feed them or send them for a nap. We have good communication and I agree that is very important when you are at your wits end with a screaming baby.


----------



## krissie328

Ladies- what do you think of my chart? I'm so confused by it. My darkest opk was cd 8 when I had my temp spike. Today's was very light. My temps make me wonder if I ovulated that early?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/5badd1/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## todmommy4568

Jess I think the book is good for anyone regardless of how great or not great their marriage is. If anything it can't hurt haha. I'm sure baby is just too active to catch :hugs:

Krissie that is so weird. I would see what happens in a couple days because cd8 seems super super early but yesterday seems like a good shot


----------



## Angel5000

I found baby HB this morning right away. So relieved. <3 

And I talked to DH and he and I are going go through the Love Languages book together. After the fight we had earlier I am on edge, and pregnancy is making so insecure. :( I think this will help. 


On a completely different note - I can't eat. I'm not nauseous, no morning sickness, just NO appetite. I feel perpetually full. and if I try to eat anything I feel sick like I overate and start to gag. I didn't realize until I went to bed last night and DH asked how much I had ate (he was gone yesterday until 9pm so he didn't see me eat any meals) that all I had managed to eat was some cottage cheese, two tomatoes, and two very small slices of pizza (which made me feel really sick). :( 

Today I picked up fresh fruits/veggies to use in my juicer, because I can get down liquids, and that will get me some nutrients and DH insisted I buy some ensure to get some nutrients. This sucks. I mean, on the positive side I'm not gaining any more weight but I don't think this is the healthy way to go about it. 



Krissie - Without the temps between CD6 and 8 I can't say for sure you ovulated, but it's certainly possible. OR you could just be high right now and it will drop again for O. It was really common for my temps to rise real high sometimes early on and then drop again at O. There's also a chance you O'd yesterday, with today's big jump. I say keep testing adn keep up the BD, just in case.


----------



## todmommy4568

I would definitely get some ensure at least that way you know you are getting nutrients. Or a complete meal replacement powder that you could mix with milk. Ensure has a lot of sugar in it so I would lean towards a different type of meal replacement.


----------



## Angel5000

I went ahead and picked up a pack of ensure today because it's what Safeway had that I was familiar with. I also grabbed the carnation instant breakfast drink mix. It isn't a meal replacement but has some nutrients and will be easy to drink. I actually managed to get down two pieces of toast today, 30 oz of juice from juicer (apples, carrots and celery - really very good actually), an ensure, a carnation drink, some string cheese, and I'm going to manage some soup tonight. It's better than I've done for several days. 

Tomorrow I'm going to try to cook chicken, and do quinoa and veggies. I doubt I'll eat much of it, but I do love chicken legs so that will help I think. 

A friend recmmended a different meal replacement drink that's "healthier" than ensure, but the store didn't have it so I have to check a different store.


----------



## krissie328

Jess- I had a very low appetite in first and second tri. It wasn't until my last month that I gained 2/3 of my weight. I tried to focus on eating the most nutritious food I could tolerate. 

So I have excessive ewcm this evening! Still no positive opk so hoping maybe tomorrow. I'm not sure today's temp is accurate so just waiting to see what the next two days does. But I suspect I'm about to o.


----------



## cupcake.

Yay for impending O! I really hope you get your positive OPK soon! :dust: 

I hope you'll get your appetite back soon jess but in the meantime i think you're doing great trying to get in as many nutrients as you can with the juices and stuff :hugs: baby will take whatever it needs and you're making a great effort! 
Also when is your next scan? Are you going to find out the gender or stay team yellow? :)


----------



## Angel5000

So, when we posted our announcement photo on FB I started with a note that said, "After 14 months, 2 miscarriages, and a lot of testing I bring you..... " (I referred to the CPs as miscarriages because that's what my RE called them, and no one knows what a cp is, and it somehow feels like it downplays the heartache we still feel). Anyway, I did it on purpose, I know how hard it is to see pregnancy announcements on FB, especially when TTC and I didn't want anyone to assume it had just "happened" For us. I wanted to share our heartache and struggle because I also (selfishly) wanted people who have kept asking "why don't you have kids don't you want them" to realize we had been trying and we were not just "unable" to get pregnant we were having losses. And I wanted to share with those who are going through the same thing that they were not alone. 

Anyway.... it sounds all sappy when I write it out like that, but my simple sentence referencing our troubles was the closest I could come to saying all of that ^ 

A friend messaged me yesterday (5 weeks after the announcement actually) and thanked me for sharing my struggles becuase she too has had 2 MCs (at 5 and 6.5 weeks) and has been trying for a year and she felt so alone, and confused and lost and it gave her some strength to know that we had gone through the same thing and now we are having a healthy baby (FX) and that it can happen. I knew she'd been trying, I didn't realize she'd had 2 MCs. My heart broke for her, BUT I know that if i hadn't shared my own story she never would have felt comfortable sharing with me. We talked for a long time, I gave her my RE's information so that if her OB won't help her at her next appointment she can go there, because they are amazing. I am praying she gets her sticky bean soon. 

Sorry, I guess that was kind of a ramble. But I felt so divided about sharing that personal information (my fb is friends only, and I'm picky about who is on it, being a teacher and all, but still - lots of people) and now I'm so glad I did. I feel like the topic of TTC struggles, and infertility, and Miscarriages just are taboo in our society and it kills me that so many women have suffered in silence. 

I don't know how I would have made it through this journey without you ladies. <3 <3 <3 


Krissie, that actually makes me feel better. DH, and the friend styaing wiht us both are worried and keep telling me I need to tell my doctor I Can't eat. Don't know what she's going to do except tell me to eat. The friend was saying he doesn't think this is normal but he's only had one kid and so I doubt his experience is enough to encompass all the normalcies of pregnancy. Hope you O soon!! 

Heike - my next OB appointment is August 3rd for my next regular check up and then she'll order the gender scan. Not sure when that will happen but hopefully soon after! I'm thinking sometime before end of August for sure! DH wats to stay team Yellow. I told him he could if he wanted but I was finding out the gender. :haha: he agreed to find out gender.


----------



## krissie328

Jess- I am so glad your story helped someone. After I had Christian I opened up a lot more about ttc and our struggles. I tell people now when they ask because I find it empowering now and not shameful like I was with ds. 

So my temp was up today so maybe I did o on cd 13. I'm ntnp sure why I had ewcm yesterday though.


----------



## Blackrain90

Jess I definitely had the same appetite issue, it for better for me around the 20 week mark. And I'm glad you were able to help someone else by sharing your TTC struggle.

Krissie I think CD13 is possible but would definitely suggest to keep testing for a few days. You've gotten lots of good BD in though!


----------



## krissie328

I got crosshairs today. :happydance:


----------



## todmommy4568

Jess that is nice that you put that in there. I agree it is super taboo and that was a very sensitive way of making your announcement

Krissie that's awesome!!


----------



## Angel5000

Thanks. :)


Krissie -yay! CH! FX! :) soooo when does the line porn start? :haha:


----------



## krissie328

:haha: I will start testing Sunday. I know it's crazy early but it was the directions of my doctor so I can get blood work asap when I get a bfp. 

I have osom tests which are suppose to be more sensitive than frer. :happydance: I also have one clear blue digi and an old style frer but those are to confirm.


----------



## cupcake.

Yay for crosshairs! :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## Angel5000

So, random issue I'm having.... earlier this month I thought I had UTI - had some pretty bad bladder pains, etc. The tests all came back negative as no UTI. Yesterday evening I started having similar pains. It's ridiculous, and I don't want to go back to the urgent care clinic if it's not a UTI. They said last time that they suspect it could be that my bladder is irritated. Well, it's definitely irritated today. Got no sleep because of it (pretty severe pain) and today it's back and forth. 

I still had some left over "pain" pills they give for UTI. Took one last night finally around 2am and managed to get some relief and fell asleep at 3am. :/ I'm taking another one before I go tutor or I don't think I'll make it through my tutoring session. Overall, this sucks. I actually suspect its from soda. both times I have had it occurred the day of and after having had a couple sodas (I am drinking non-caffeinated soda like sprint but carbonation maybe?). IT's the closest connection I could come up with. Going to talk to OB about it at my next appointment but if it doesn't go away in a couple days I'll have to go back to the walk in clinic or get a dr appointment. I cna't keep this up.


----------



## cupcake.

Sorry to hear that jess.. Definitely get it checked out again if it won't go away soon, if you can't sleep because the pain is so bad then there must be something up! 

Afm, OH and I attempted to dtd last night.. I keep hearing how pregnant sex is the best and stuff and i was so excited and definitely aroused and stuff (sorry about tmi!) but we couldn't! It felt like my vagina was completely dry, even after a good amount of lube! It was so uncomfortable so we stopped and OH said that i wasn't dry at all and he barely got in.. 

Again i'm sorry for tmi but i'm so disappointed :( OH is great of course, he was gentle as can be and said he's up for trying again but doesn't want to force anything and he has no problem being intimate without intercourse. But i really wanted to :( i've never had a problem like that and i think it's probably because of the big amount of blood flow that things are swollen and super sensitive but for me definitely not in a good way... So yeah, that wasn't fun at all


----------



## krissie328

Jess- I had the same problem when pregnant. I was further along but I asked to be checked for a uti 3 times because of the pain. Every time it was negative. My ob never paid much attn to it as a concern. But it sure sucked. 

Heike- I didn't find pregnant sex good until the end. But that could ah be been because I was trying to get that kid to come. :haha: In all seriousness I'm sorry it didn't work out. I'm sure it's due to all the extra blood. I use to bleed after sex until I was almost third tri. :(


----------



## krissie328

My chart sucks! I had three high temps, thought for sure I had od. But then I had two low days and now I just don't know. My cm changed creamy but it was never very fertile except the day after I supposedly o'd. I'm feeling very discouraged this cycle. I started progesterone two days ago so if I didn't ovulate I'm sure I screwed up any chance this cycle. 

I have decided next cycle I'm going to do 75 mg. I have enough pills I can split a couple and increase my dose some. And if that doesn't work I will try 100 mg the final cycle before I go back to the doctor.


----------



## Angel5000

Heike - Oh that sucks! I'm sorry about that! 

Krissie - I'm so glad to hear I'm not the only one! Everyone is like "well go to the doctor and get meds" and I am trying to explain they won't do anything because if it's just like last time (and it feels like last time) they'll tell me that there's nothing wrong and it's just irritation and they wont' give me anything. The only reason they even gave me the meds last time is that I was going camping and they were waiting on lab results so they didn't want me to be uncomfortable while camping. :wacko: 

I'll give it 2-3 days using the numbing pills I have left over and if it's still an issue Monday I'll go in. 


Sorry about your cycle. Sounds so confusing to have to figure it out yourself. :/ Hopefully the increased pills will help next cycle.


----------



## krissie328

So third day of low temps and no more crosshairs. So I'm counting this cycle as a bust and just waiting for a new one.


----------



## cupcake.

So sorry to hear that krissie :hugs: i hope a new cycle will start soon for you to give you a fresh chance


----------



## Angel5000

So sorry Krissie. :(


----------



## krissie328

Good morning ladies- af is here! Now normally I'd be upset but today in just glad last cycle is closed! I was so stressed. 

This cycle in starting opks cd 5. Which sounds crazy but I'm pretty sure I o'd cd 7 last cycle. I'm also doing 75 mg clomid. I'm also going to change the days I take it to 3-7 I think. 

My fertile window is right before I go back to work so fx we get lots of :sex: and catch this eggie!


----------



## cupcake.

Yay for AF! Glad you don't have to wait any longer for a fresh cycle and i hope this one will be it for you! Sounds like you have a great plan set :dust: 

OH and I cleared out our wardrobe, which used to be in the spare room which will be baby's room and put it all in our bedroom. 
It was a lot of work firstly figuring out how to arrange everything so it'll all fit on less space and then actually building it. But in the end it all fit so perfectly and even though i was scared our bedroom will feel tiny and squishy afterwards it really doesn't, weirdly enough our bedroom now seems bigger than before. 

So now that's done and the spare room is pretty much empty so we can start on the nursery! Things are getting real over here


----------



## krissie328

How exciting Heike. Do you have any kind of nursery theme?


----------



## cupcake.

We will stick to the colors white and grey with a few pops of pink &#128522; 
Very excited to start on it, will definitely share pics when we're ready!


----------



## krissie328

I love the grey and white. We plan to do that next time with either lime green or pink.


----------



## Angel5000

Good luck Krissie!! :D 

Heike - sounds exciting!! We had to move our office into our bedroom and I was really afraid it would make our room tiny but we managed to make it work and it doesn't feel much smaller than it did before. Just a matter of arrangement. :)


AFM - my mom is in town this week. We are going to work on the nursery and maybe make some burp rags and receiving blankets. She's going ot do 90% of the painting just to be safe, but I'll help with some of the little things I think. It's a small room and she likes ot paint, and is fast. lol. We are doing the bottom foot adn a half in green, and the rest yellow, then will add some texture paint to the green to make it look like grass and add some grass "swoops" so it looks more like a jungle and not just like a straight green line. This is the goal anyway, neither of us are entirely too artistic but this part should be doable. We've got decal stickers to put on the walls afterwards. I'm excited. :)


----------



## cupcake.

Jess that sounds like such a cute nursery! I can't wait to see pics when you are done! 

Also happy 16 weeks :happydance: and happy 22 weeks to myself! 2 more weeks until V Day


----------



## Angel5000

Yay! 22 weeks! :) 

I'll post pics of the nursery when we get finished. We're almost done with the painting. My mom's just adding some "grass touches" To make it look more realistic now then the stickers later today I think. 

I think it's funny that my ticker puts orange first and then avocado, when my Ovia app puts them in the opposite order and the avocado came first and then the orange. :haha: I Guess it depends on what type of orange and avocado you're using.


----------



## cupcake.

Jess, i have an app as well and it puts papaya for weeks 25-28 when in the ticker i already have a papaya! Also, one fruit for weeks 25,26,27 and 28? It's so different so you can't rely on any of those. But it's funny to see those differences haha 

Little girl isn't moving as much today i feel like :( i'm back from work lying on the sofa and just waiting for her to get active like she usually does :( 
But then again my app said during this time baby's brain goes through a huge growth and development spurt so so maybe that's why. I've felt her a vouple times during the day but obviously while i'm at work i can't soak it in as much as when i'm home an relaxed. 
So come on baby girl, dance for mommy &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Angel5000

The part I love about my app is that it'll give me a couple different items, based on whatever theme I choose. So I can see the weekly fruit, or a "weird but cute animal" (they are usually odd animals I've never heard of! :haha: ) or a "fun item". My fun item for this week is an action figure. it had a picture of batman and I got excited. :haha:

Sorry little one isn't moving much. :( Maybe she's decided to take some naps today? ;) 

I can't wait until I feel movement! I'm in a group for people due in January and so many are already talking about feeling movement! Either I just don't know what I'm feeling or I just haven't felt anything yet.


----------



## cupcake.

Don't worry hun :hugs: i haven't felt anything at 16 weeks and i think modt first time moms don't. I feel like it took ages for me to be sure what i was feeling was the baby. 

I have a coworker who is due in 6 weeks and she said she didn't feel anything until around 22 weeks. So you're still totally in the norm :hugs: i'm sure it'll be soon!

Also, i just had a quick workout, first in i think 3 weeks because it's been so hot! It wasn't super long but i feel so good now! And also, baby girl is now active as well haha 

Aaand, bumpie from today :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Angel5000

Today we went to JoAnne's to get fabric for making receiving blankets and burp rags. Most fabrics were 50% off! We spent way too much. :haha: But found some super cute stuff. I honestly wasn't going to make stuff, just find stuff because I'm good at finding deals, but mom wanted to make them so we went. I got a little annoyed today though because she kept picking stuff out and then at one point she said "well, it's your money so you decide which you want". When my sister was pregnant my mom paid for ALL the fabric when she made stuff and bought her a new crib because my sister didn't have the money for it. I didn't expect her to pay for everything at all, but the insinuation that I was paying for it all pissed me off when she told me she wanted to make blankets and burp rags for my baby since she did that for my sister. Unfortunately I assumed that since she said it like that she was going to pay for it. I did end up flat out asking her later how much my sister paid for when mom made her stuff and she admitted nothing. We agreed to split it, but still....it annoyed me. Now I'm home and ready to spend a few minutes resting! Shopping wears me out! 


Thanks Heike! Makes me feel better! I keep googling it, hoping I'll find another answer even though I know everything says that most new moms don't feel until close to 20 weeks. 

LOVE the bump pic! :) Congrats on the workout! I'm trying to get to the gym more often now, and doing a pretty decent job but haven't gone much since my mom has been here. We have errands we keep running and after that I'm too tired!


----------



## todmommy4568

Sounds like things are progressing nicely ladies :flower:

I had my ultrasound and trigger today. The results weren't exactly what I was hoping for but they were better than last month. I had 4 follicles again, one was at 17 and was referred to as very favorable (yay) and another at 15(?) that they said may or may not go too. Doc actually said the words "we could be looking at multiples" :cloud9: IUI is tomorrow at 3:00 :thumbup:

So I took Asher school shopping today. I had to ask another mom that was shopping what a "school box" was :dohh: Even sadder she didn't know either she was like does it say anything else? Nope just 1 school box. So I got him a pencil box thing and figured I'm only out $1 if it's the wrong thing lol. Who knew you needed 5 boxes of crayons and 4 bottles of glue for kindergarten :wacko: The list of things needed was crazy!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 80.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Angel5000

Today we went out to eat at a local buffet and a woman asked me how far along I was :wacko: I suspect it was because I had instinctively put my hand on my stomach because she'd moved in front of me with a chair and startled me. But I've definitely got a bump going (I Look huge!). She asked how many months, which I had to pause and think about because I'm thinking in weeks, and I felt silly saying it because I feel like I'm still too early to be "noticed". But it was kinda nice. :blush: 


Ooh yay for trigger shot! FX that this is your shot!! I'll be praying, crossing fingers, etc! 

I have no idea what a "school box" is and I'm a teacher! :dohh: But I don't teacher kinder. What I have learned is they ask for SO MUCH from the lower grades because everything goes into a "community pot" and stuff is taken out as needed. It is amazing how many boxes of crayons a classroom of kids can go through in one year! And, they ask for that many because there are always kids who don't bring any supplies so they figure they'll get extra from other parents. :dohh: It sucks but unfortunately we don't get the money for supplies that we need. :nope: I think for my high schoolers I spent at least $200 last school year out of pocket, and we don't do a lot of the crafty things! 

Sorry, that's my soap box. :haha:


----------



## cupcake.

That is a lot of stuff shan! I don't think in germany kids need that much.. But i could be wrong, it's been a while since i went to pre school (kindergarten for you.. We actually have the same word, kindergarten, but for us it's just day care and not school yet haha) 

I haven't had a stranger comment on my bump or pregnancy yet, kind of waiting for it to happen haha except our neighbor but she saw und when we were in the garden and in our pool so she saw me in a bikini so it's really easy to notice then hahaha i'm kind of thinking it's cause to other people in clothes i still look just big and not pregnant :( although when i look at myself i can't imagine how anyone could NOT notice hahahaha maybe people just don't comment


----------



## Angel5000

My sister commented yesterday after I went back to the table that it was a "risky move" on the woman's part to ask how far along I was at this stage. :haha: She's right, we've been joking about when it's appropriate to assume a woman is pregnant and our husbands were joking that the only appropriate time to ask a woman if she's pregnant is if she's in the middle of labor, and even then they are probably in dangerous territory. :rofl: 

I know that to people who knew me before pregnancy, they can tell I'm "starting to show" but to strangers I really just look like I've got weight in the middle. It's a little easier to see when I'm wearing maternity shirts because they are more likely to highlight the "bump"


----------



## cupcake.

Yeah i think that is true! Everyone that knows me, so family friends and coworkers can definitely easily see that i have a proper bump it's just strangers i'm not sure about haha though to be fair all my regular shirts are quite loose, i've never been one to wear tight shirts so most of my shirts are still quite loose. Maybe i should buy a maternity shirt and walk around with the bump on display and see what happens hahahaha


----------



## todmommy4568

Just need to vent for a second. DH is soooo mad at me right now. He called me to make sure that he is going to the right lab to drop off his sample and every other word out of his mouth is the f-bomb and he sounds furious. He said some not so nice things to me that really drug down my happiness about the appointment this afternoon and I'm just frustrated. I know that he is humiliated and doesn't want people messing around with his swimmers and doesn't want to walk into a lab with a cup of them. I just wish he could realize how his words affect me, all he is thinking about right now is how emasculated he feels and I get it but it doesn't make it that much easier for me.


----------



## todmommy4568

He called me back after he dropped it off and he is much calmer now and seems like he is perfectly fine. He has been so weird about the whole situation so I really hope things will go back to normal now that his part is done


----------



## cupcake.

I'm sorry shan :hugs: 
I think something like this is very tough on men and it must be awkward but that is no reason to be like that. I'm glad he seems fine now, i so hope this will give you your sticky bean! 
And if it does, he will be more than glad he did it :dust:


----------



## todmommy4568

I am just laying here now. Have to lay for 15 minutes before I can leave. Didn't hurt at all not even mild cramps and DH's count was 275 million after the wash with 98% motility :dance:


----------



## Angel5000

Shan - :hugs: I'm so sorry he was acting like that. This must be tough on him, but it's not fair for him to take it out on you. I'm glad that he's seeming to be better now. I hope this is your sticky bean!! 

So...how soon are you allowed to start testing? ;) :haha:


----------



## todmommy4568

Lol not for two weeks, I had my trigger yesterday so I have probably 9ish more days before that will even be out of my system. My doc is super optimistic last month it was "period or positive let me know" this month was "call me when you get your positive" :haha:


----------



## Angel5000

I love the optimism!! That's great!! :D


----------



## krissie328

:hugs: Sorry dh was acting like that. It's such an emotional process. His swimmers were fabulous though so fx you get your sticky bean! 

Afm, I'm struggling lately with everything happening so while I'm reading I'm not commenting much. I finish clomid today and I'm definitely having lots of twinges so hoping that's a good sign for a solid o in a week or so.


----------



## Angel5000

Okay girls, I've got some pics of the nursery!! So there's still work to do and some furniture to move, but the paint and 99% of the decals are up! :)
 



Attached Files:







13895322_10104749639002400_5647970181794989087_n.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 2









13872911_10104749639027350_3960901751349603630_n.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 0









13900199_10104749639062280_1721974993028131035_n.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 0









13879188_10104749639072260_488419389461332380_n.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 0









13645105_10104749639132140_4617253865396626831_n.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## todmommy4568

Krissie that is great that things are moving in the right direction. FX'ed that you O soon!

Angel that is super cute!


----------



## krissie328

Jess! The nursery is looking adorable! 

Shan- thanks. I'm cd 8 and no positive opk so that's great. I am having a good amount more pain and twinge in my left ovary so I'm sure a happy little eggie(s?) is growing. I'm hoping o holds off until cd 13 so we have a good length for it to mature.


----------



## cupcake.

Awe jess that is too cute! 
I feel like we'll ve so late with the nursery.. When we moved into the apartment, OH unfortunately hit an electrical wire in the wall while hanging shelves so we have to get that fixed first, either this weeks or next i think. Then, since one wall will then have been ripped open to fix the wire we'll get someone to put a whole new layer of wallpaper on all the walls in that room, but the guy who will do that for us doesn't have time until september. So when that's done we can start painting finally haha so hopefully we'll be able to finish everything before she gets here!


----------



## Angel5000

Thanks!! 

Heike - that's a mess! Is there no one else who can fix it before September?

I feel like we started way early but I wanted to do it while I'm on summer break and not working.


----------



## krissie328

We moved two weeks before I had ds and it was so awful not being able to work on the nursery. But ultimately he was in our room 6 weeks so he didn't care. :haha:


----------



## cupcake.

OH wants that guy to donit as he did my MILs kitchen and he really does great work. We really do need to put up new basic wallpaper, the walls probably won't handle a new layer of paint all too well, so we think it's better if it's done properly so we won't have to worry about it, and since one of the walls has to be ripped open anyways.. 
When he does come i'm sure he'll be done in a day and we will probably then take a weekend or two of painting and then we only have to set up the furniture. We'll probably still be right on time and i can do the finishing touches when i'm on maternity leave :) 

On that note.. I'm off two weeks now and after that i only have 7 more weeks of work! Hoooly what?! September 29 will be my last day of work and i feel like it'll be here in the blink of an eye. But at the same time i still don't feel that pregnant hahaha i can see myself being like 35 weeks and still not feeling that pregnant &#128514;

Krissie, baby will be sleeping in our bedroom as well for the first weeks so as long as the room is painted and has the changing station in that's all we really need haha i feel like the whole setting up the nursery is more for the parents to feel ready as really the baby doesn't care one bit if all the shelves are hung and decals are on the wall :rofl:


----------



## krissie328

Absolutely Heike- I never set up a nursery in the traditional sense. I actually painted and decorated his toddler/childhood room in Grey and blue and the decor is all superhero. I absolutely love it. 

Our next baby is going to have white and Grey and either lime green or pink accents. If the a girl I will do a woodland theme. For another boy I'm not sure. I'm actually leaning toward one room being a playroom and one a sleeping room.


----------



## todmommy4568

Agreed nursery is definitely more for parents haha. I had Asher's done around 35 weeks. This time around we won't be doing a nursery as we only have two bedrooms. We are planning on moving sometime next summer so I'm sure we will do a nursery then but I kept Asher in our room until 6 months so I won't be in any hurry :haha: It was just so nice when he woke up to eat all I had to do was roll over to pick him up and stick him on a boob lol


----------



## cupcake.

Krissie i actually love the idea of having a sleeping room and a play room for if you have another boy! 
And his room sounds so cute! I love grey, it goes so well with every color and can easily be either girly or boyish or gender neutral and just looks good with everything. 

Shan, that's what i'm hoping to be able to do as well haha just roll around get the boob out and getting up as little ad possible during the night hahaha


----------



## krissie328

Here's how the room turned out. He now has a superhero bedspread, sheets and pillows though. 

I love the playroom and sleep room idea too. Part of me wants a boy so I can do it.
 



Attached Files:







20151229_155931-640x360.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lvksa

Hi everyone! 
I disappeared again. Sorry about that.
I ended up being able to travel, so now I am in New York :).

21 weeks and 3 days. I have a bump, but I still haven't gained any weight on the scales. Baby is moving a lot and I'm enjoying that.


----------



## todmommy4568

Heike it is definitely nice, I couldn't imagine having to get out of bed that many times during the night haha

Krissie that room is super cute!

Sam that is great! Glad to hear you and baby are doing well!

I am so confused by my chart. With the trigger and O pains I am pretty sure I am right about O day so I am assuming this huge drop falls under fallback rise but this has never ever happened on my charts so I am super confused!


----------



## Angel5000

Baby will probably sleep in our room for several months anyway, as long as he/she is still waking up in the middle of the night I don't want to walk across the house every time (Master is on one end of the house and the other two bedrooms on the other) but our room is crowded so I like having an area to change, and keep clothes, etc. And I may put baby down during the day in the nursery since our office has been condensed into our bedroom so DH can still do what he needs to do on the computer without worrying too much about disturbing baby. :)


Krissie - that room looks awesome. I love the idea of a room to sleep and a room to play in. 

Sam - great to hear from you! So glad that you and baby are doing well! :) Enjoy NY! 

Shan - that's an odd drop but in one of my other threads someone had a similar drop last month after trigger (I can't remember who now). I suspect that playing with hormones and stuff affects the temps and may make them a little more odd sometimes than our natural cycle.


----------



## krissie328

Jess- my son is 2 and still wakes 1-2 times a night! Thankfully all our rooms are next to each other. But it's still such a pain. 

I've been having so much cramping lately. I've never had this before so I'm assuming it's because of the higher dose of clomid.


----------



## Angel5000

krissie328 said:


> Jess- my son is 2 and still wakes 1-2 times a night! Thankfully all our rooms are next to each other. But it's still such a pain.
> 
> I've been having so much cramping lately. I've never had this before so I'm assuming it's because of the higher dose of clomid.

That sounds like such a hassle! :wacko: My niece started sleeping through the night by 6 months old I think, and has slept through the night ever since (minus nightmares etc). I think my sister got lucky there. 

Sorry about the cramps. :( That sucks. Maybe the clomid is just working your ovaries extra hard? :haha:


----------



## krissie328

Yea, I really feel he isn't the norm. My sisters son was sleeping through around 6 months too. Christian eats so little I think he's just hungry. I've tried all sorts of sleep training and it hasn't worked. 

Yea, I'm pretty sure the clomid is working.


----------



## Blackrain90

Connor woke 1-2 times per night until just before baby arrived. Now he sometimes wakes once per night (is almost 3) but is also newly potty trained so I think he doesn't want to pee in his pull up.


----------



## todmommy4568

Heike I was totally thinking about you during a conversation with Asher tonight haha. I was making knoephla soup because I am sicker than a dog and wanted some creamy soup for my throat...anyways as I was making my knoephla Asher asked me if I would teach him how when he grew up and my response was I will teach your wife as long as you make me happy and bring home a nice German girl :haha: In North Dakota that isn't a very hard request almost everyone you meet is of German ancestry but now I actually "know" someone


----------



## cupcake.

:rofl: :rofl: well, i'm baking a german girl right now, who knows what will happen in like 20 years hahaha :rofl:
But so cute how he asked you to teach him when he's older!


----------



## todmommy4568

This is true &#129300;&#129300; "honey I know of a nice German girl about your age, let's take a trip" :haha: My mom let me start putting the knoephla in when I was 8 or 9 haha when you are little that is so fun.


----------



## cupcake.

:rofl: 

I'm so excited for tomorrow, we have another dr appointment! I hope this time little lady isn't as shy and actually shows her face. I'm hoping to get some cute 3D shots as well, so hopefull she cooperates :happydance:


----------



## Angel5000

Morning ladies. :) 

I have no idea what knoephla is, and I had to google it. :haha: 

Today's my OB appointment, 17 weeks. I should also get the order for my gender scan, and will be able to schedule that hopefully very soon. <3 :)


----------



## krissie328

Jess- I googled it too. It looks really yummy. I can't believe you are already looking towards your 20 week scan! That's coming so quickly. 

Heike- I hope you are able to get a good picture. 

Afm, my temp was acting weird so not real sure if today's is real accurate. I am having a ton of ovary pain so I'm hoping it means o is coming. I'm waiting to do my opk in a bit.


----------



## todmommy4568

OoO 3D that's exciting!

Jess I'm excited for you to find out what you've got in there!

You should make yourself some soup lol it can't be that hard to explain even though I just throw stuff together :haha: Asher doesn't even like soup and last night was the first time I have ever gotten him to eat any soup other than tomato and he had 3 bowls :dohh: I didn't realize knoephla ends up being a weird word haha kind of like when people not from North Dakota are around and you say something about fleischkuechle, then I understand when people say you can't make up words and call them food :haha: Let me know if you want the recipe and I will let ya know


----------



## krissie328

Haha, that's hilarious about making up words. 

I'd love your recipe. I make tons of soup in the winter. Thankfully my ds loves soup and does a decent job of feeding himself.


----------



## cupcake.

Ah jess, i can't wait to find out what you're having! :happydance:


----------



## Angel5000

I love soup! I'd love to get your recipe Shan! :) 


My OB appointment today was good. Baby HB was in the 140s. When she was pushing a little on my stomach while checking for HB she said she could actually feel baby so I should start to feel it soon. I find it so odd that she could feel but I didn't feel anything and baby is inside me.... too confusing. But hopefully soon! :) I have the referral to make my Anatomy scan now, I called but they can't make the appointment until the referral comes in and they haven't received it yet so I'll call again tomorrow. Sometime in the next 2-3 weeks is what they're thinking. I want it sooner rather than later, I'm so antsy to find out, but it'll be whatever they can work me in for I suppose.


----------



## todmommy4568

Jess it could be a placenta thing although you probably would have found that out already. At my 20 week U/S they told me I had an anterior placenta and said that would make it harder for me to feel babes.

Okay so I went to pick up Asher and as soon as I walked in he loudly goes "mom, I need to show you the picture I made today. I drew the baby in your belly!" I'm hoping this is a good sign although I'm sure it is his wishful thinking :haha: But I still thought it was pretty cute lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## todmommy4568

Okay..Knoephla soup. You need 1 can of evaporated milk, 1 onion, 3-4 potatoes, 3 chicken bouillon cubes, a stick of butter, 5 eggs, and flour.

Finely dice about 3/4 of the onion and brown in the pot, when the onions soften and browns add 7 cups of water, 3 bouillon cubes, evaporated milk, and 1/2 a stick of butter. Peel and dice your potatoes and add them to the pot. Once that is all done you can start making your knoephla. Put 5 eggs and 1/2 a cup of water in a bowl and whisk together. Start adding flour, you want to keep adding flour until it becomes doughy. Add enough flour that the dough isn't sticky anymore but not so much that the dough is crumbly. Then take a handful of dough and roll it to about 1/4" thick. After the dough is rolled I usually cut it into more manageable pieces with a pizza cutter since you will be holding it in one hand while cutting it with the other. Then take the dough and cut it in pieces with a scissor right into the pot of soup. By the time you are done making the knoephla and cutting it all the potatoes should be cooked. You don't want to cut the knoephla too big because it will expand when it hits the hot soup and cooks. Oh yea and season with salt and pepper. :)


----------



## cupcake.

Ah shan how cute! I've heard a lot of stories though where children had a kind of intuition and just knew, so who knows ;) 

It's currently 8:40 and we have the appointment at 10 :happydance: i'm so excited to see little lady again. Not sure if i already said that before but ny OB has a pregnancy bundle for 150 you get 5 extra scans and i purchased that so combined with the fact that i got two early scans due to the hematoma and with the three scans you get anyway it means i see baby at every appointment. If we get nice 3d pictures it'll be another 90 which is a lot but i feel like with this being our first we want to experience all we can. Sorry for all my later babies but the first pregnancy is just a tiny bit extra special hahaha :rofl:

Edit:

We just got back, baby girl is healthy as can be! She's shy though and didn't show her face - again! She's measuring right on track though she seems to have a small head, measuring in the 12th percentile for head circumference. My dr. didn't say anything so there doesn't seem to be anything to worry about. 

She was really cute though, rubbing her eyes and kept opening her mouth and playing around with her hands! It's so crazy to think there's an actual human being in there, incredible!


----------



## Angel5000

I just scheduled my Anatomy scan!! :happydance: I go on the 18th, at 3:15. When she told me I have to drink at least 8 oz water 30 minutes before and then hold my bladder I was totally thrilled. :dohh: (sarcasm much). lol


Shan - that's adorable! Love the pic! Hopefully it's a sign! 
When do they find out about the anterior placenta? I haven't had my 20 week U/S yet. I had U/S every week up through 12 weeks and haven't had an U/S since, OB just uses doppler to check for HB. 

Thanks for the recipe!!! I'll have to try that out sometime soon! :)


Heike - That's really cool that you get the 5 extra scans for that cost. 
That's so exciting and sounds so adorable!!! I can't wait to get to see mine! :)

DH was telling me there are a cuple places in town that he saw that have signs up that say they do private scans for relatively cheap (anywhere from $90+, 3D will be more of course) and we were talking about maybe getting a couple extra scans, especially if baby isn't especially cooperative at our scan.


----------



## cupcake.

I love the reassurance those extra scans give me and we just love getting to see baby so much. 

I asked at my i think 16 week scan where my placenta was located and then at my 20 week scan and at this scan today my dr. was looking for it and i think it's something that has to be noted at the anatomy scan so i think they should definitely look for it at the next scan jess :) 

Also shan, i am very much liking your temps!


----------



## krissie328

Shan- that's adorable! Fx he's right. <3

Heike- I would love something like that. I had a few extra scans and found them to be wonderful. 

Jess- that's great your scan is so so close! That's so exciting you will know so soon.


----------



## todmommy4568

Okay I am driving myself crazy! I decided to test out my trigger so top first is from 2 days ago, middle from yesterday and bottom from today. I thought my trigger was gone yesterday but I swear I see a line on the test from today. Sometimes I really dislike my line eyes :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Blackrain90

I feel like I see something faint on both yesterday and today's. How long before the trigger should be fine?


----------



## krissie328

I'm the same as Heather. I can see something very faint on both of them.


----------



## todmommy4568

I thought it would be gone today. This is the tests for the last 4 days testing it out and it has faded considerably each day so I figured after the faintest of faints yesterday it would surely be gone today. :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Blackrain90

I'm interested to see what tomorrow's looks like!!!


----------



## todmommy4568

Me too! :)


----------



## cupcake.

I agree with heather and krissie, i see super faint lines on both the last two.. I can't wait for tomorrow's test!


----------



## mrscletus

Hey ladies.... So sorry that I completely disappeared. Just had some definite down times. DH and I decided to stop actively trying, decided that we are extremely blessed with the children we have and that if its meant to be it will be. Well here I am at my annual training, cd 28 no idea on dpo, but this is my longest cycle EVER without drugs! I don't know what to think.. I actually found a digital in my bag and took that this am, and it came up with a ? So I guess that means I did something wrong... I'm so anxious, I want another test, but being stuck at training that really isn't a possibility!! Ugh!! I will so try to go back and catch up.


----------



## Angel5000

Shan - I can't wait to see what the next one looks like. I would have thought trigger would be out by now but I can see something in those. I had to invert for one of them though.... We all know how my eyes are :haha:

Cletus - :wave: good to see you :) having a ? On the digi is so frustrating. For something that expensive you'd think they'd be less likely to have errors! Good luck!


----------



## krissie328

You're killing me Shan! I've been checking for undate for hours now. :haha:

Mrscletus- sounds promising. Hopefully you get a lovely surprise after your training. When does it end?


----------



## todmommy4568

Hope the results are in your favor cletus!

The tests were super negative this morning, aaahhh! I'm getting so anxious to just know one way or the other! I pulled out one of my answer tests and that one is tricky so of course I will obsess all day again :haha:


----------



## cupcake.

Shan, that at least means the trigger must be out of your system now and whatever may come up over the next couple days would be the real deal! Can't wait now :dust: 

Cletus, welcome back and no need to apologize :hugs: seriously the torture especially when you can't get your hands on another test, to get a ? on a digital!


----------



## todmommy4568

I can definitely see a line on the answer with some tweaking but I wouldn't trust it. Heike that is the plus side is that I would absolutely believe any positive now


----------



## krissie328

Yea, that's great that now you will know for sure!

Afm, still no positive opk so I'm getting super frustrated. I'm really worried about all the pain I had on Friday and now nothing. I'm so emotional right now it's ridiculous.


----------



## mrscletus

I am here for 6 more days... At that point if AF doesn't show, I should be able to test any time of day and get a pos result! 
Shan- in anxious for you too! 
And Krissie- really hoping you O soon girl! I'm so glad to be back!!!


----------



## Angel5000

Shan - at least if today's was negative we know that anything after today will be the real deal ! I can't wait! I'm so anxious to see! 

Krissie - that's so frustrating! Do you have any other signs of O besides the pain? CM or anything? 

Cletus - Keeping FX that you don't have AF show during the conference!!


----------



## krissie328

Jess- I've had good cm for 5 days now and 3 have been ewcm. So I've thought for awhile o would be here any time. 

All my ovary tenderness in gone so I'm confused.


----------



## mrscletus

Jess- I wish this was a conference, this is army training in the field. And not camping.. Lol. A little worried about my diet at the moment, but I am done here at the end of the week!


----------



## todmommy4568

Krissie that is so frustrating! Your body needs to give up the goods already!!

Julie I'm sure your diet will be alright, only 5(?) days left!

Here is a picture from the test this morning. I will post the edit after this one. I swear I see a line but my chart has me really not optimistic because it is just sitting where it's at for like a week now, ugh. I'm ready for this tww to have an outcome already.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## todmommy4568

Tweaked
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## krissie328

I can definitely see something on both pictures. Fx it gets darker for you!! When is af due?

I am back to work today so I am hoping I will have less time to sit and obsess. I have just been in a terrible mood for three days. I have been having so much pain and cramps and no positive opk to show for it.


----------



## todmommy4568

Krissie I hope work does the trick and helps you feel more settled :hugs:

AF is due Friday or Saturday.


----------



## cupcake.

Krissie i hope you won't have to wait for O much longer! 
I do remember though with the cycle i got pregnant, i had lots of O pains and only got a positive OPK on the day my temp was already up. So no positive OPK doesn't have to mean no O. :dust:


----------



## Angel5000

I think we've decided on a fun idea for how to "reveal" gender to our family/friends that aren't around. When we did our initial announcement we used a picture of a onesie that says "Player 3 has entered the game" with 2 XBox controllers (one black and one pink ) and a little wii controller with the cord "attached" to the pink xbox controller. (with the writing coming to a hospital near you, January 2017). 

So I saw a video online this weekend of a family that wrapped up a controller that was either pink or blue and gave it to their daughters to open on video and they opened the present and the color of the controller told them what their new little sibling was going to be. I think I want to do the same thing but since we don't have kids we'll use my niece. She's 5 and knows I'm pregnant and is very interested in the baby. She's constantly asking how long before it gets out of my tummy. :haha: Then we will video it and send it to my mom, or friends, or post to FB or whatever we decide to do. :)


Cletus - LoL I hear "training" and my mind automatically goes to conference ( teacher thing :haha: ). Keep us updated! 

Shan - I see a shadow of something on that test! I can't wait to see if it gets darker! 

Krissie - Hopefully work helps you settle down and O happens! :)


----------



## krissie328

cupcake. said:


> Krissie i hope you won't have to wait for O much longer!
> I do remember though with the cycle i got pregnant, i had lots of O pains and only got a positive OPK on the day my temp was already up. So no positive OPK doesn't have to mean no O. :dust:

Funny enough I was reading stories like this to help calm me down yesterday. I am definitely having lots of twinges today and I had good fertile cm last night so thinking it will happen soon. Someone on another thread mentioned anxiety on clomid and this higher dose has really messed with me. I am so emotional and anxious about everything. If we do another round I am thinking of going back down to 50 mg. I feel crazy right now!!


----------



## Blackrain90

Shan I see something on both!! (And Jess saw something so that's a good sign haha!):haha:

Krissie I hope you O soon!! How frustrating!

Jess that sounds like an adorable way to do a gender reveal!


----------



## krissie328

Jess- I just love your idea for a reveal!!

I might have to steal that one. With DS our announcement was three xbox controllers with the same Player three has entered the game.


----------



## cupcake.

I love the idea as well jess, so cute! And I can't wait to finally know what you're having :happydance:

As for me, and I just now realized (it's 10pm for me, so day is almost over :rofl: ) - it's my V DAY :happydance::happydance: 
Seriously, I didn't think i would get to experience this day so soon after all the anovulatory cycles I had end of last year until february. I'm still so in awe and thankful that it pretty much happened immediately after I started ovulating again (we didn't have a shot in february as there was no BDing at all during O time then, but we caught immediately the following cycle).
I guess I will actually have a baby in my arms in November/December :cloud9:

and here's my V Day bump :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







24 weeks V Day.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mrscletus

I wish there was a way to secretly go get a test here! Problem is I don't want everyone knowing my business!!! Lol.. So I wait, super anxious and cannot believe I am having this LONG of a cycle if I'm not pg!! Like for real.. 
Your bump is so adorable!!! You are looking great! 
Shan- I think I see something girly!


----------



## krissie328

Happy v-day Heike. You have such a cute bump.


----------



## Angel5000

Happy V Day Heike!! And your bump is adorable!!


----------



## mrscletus

Day 30... Over here praying for an airdropped pack of Wondfos!!!! Hahahaha


----------



## todmommy4568

Happy v day heike!

Julie how many more days left?

Can I vent for a second? Good because I'm going to :haha: I am so frustrated today. My exhusbands fiancé text me today and said "I find it funny how Asher doesn't understand boundaries" Usually I don't take her bait but I figured sure I'll bite, why's that? Well apparently there was an issue of Asher flinging his penis around while bathing with his little brother and she says "him having it up in his face".....I put it in quotes because she tends to overreact to situations. Anyways. I asked her why he didn't have any underwear on in the first place and she sent this big response about how I didn't need to get defensive and she was bathing them together and was there the whole time. Now this has happened before and I told her it was normal for children around 4-5 to be exploring their sexuality and that she shouldn't bathe them together because clearly that wasn't working. So when she brought this to my attention once again I got mad and responded with "don't f*ckin bathe them together! The only place this ever happens is at your house not with friends or at school or anywhere else" well you can imagine from there we just fought like teenagers. Anyways, once my brother and I started comparing parts my mom made us stop bathing together. I think this is the same situation, plus don't have a 2 and 5 year old bathe together. At home he knows it is private and you don't show people your junk and so on so how confusing that she wants him to be naked with his brother when at home you aren't supposed to be naked with anyone?? Then I text my best friend to talk to her about it and she said that since that happened and Asher had had some tantrums at school months and months ago that I should send him to therapy. His behaviors coincided with Kevin going back to work and not being around as much and the behaviors have since stopped so I contributed it to that situation :shrug: I am just feeling so attacked right now, my ex's fiancé and I definitely have our differences but to go to my best friend and get further put down was a shock. Now I'm just sitting around crying and feeling like a horrible parent :(


----------



## Blackrain90

:( Shan I'm sorry you're having a rough day. It is perfectly normal for boys to have a fascination with their penis at that age, and your right, it's probably best not to bath him with the 2 year old, so if she knows that and does it anyways she's being a twat. And I don't think that some tantrums and flinging his penis around are cause for therapy. Sucks when you just want your friend to listen and support you and she comes off at you like that.

You know your son best, don't let anyone make you feel like you aren't a good parent because they think they know better. He is your son, end of story. :hugs:


----------



## todmommy4568

Thanks heather :hugs:


----------



## krissie328

Shan- so sorry hun. :hugs:

I agree with Heather. This is a completely normal stage of development. It sounds like she clearly is going against what you mentioned before and the results are similar. You do know him best and I am sure there is nothing to worry about.


----------



## cupcake.

What?! Seriously maybe it's the way i was brought up but tbh at that age what else do you expect from a little boy, especially around his family where he feels comfortable. 
And the way she opens the conversation it's obvious she just wanted confrontation.. I'm sorry it got ugly :hugs: 

Obviously those things depend hugely on ones own values and stuff, i've been brought up very open mindedly and i seriously don't see why his behaviour would be soo bad. If Asher really wouldn't listen when he's asked not to do it, then not bathing the two boys together is the simplest solution. I don't see how therapy would do anything other than making him feel like his body is something to be ashamed of, even in front of family.. 
Don't feel like a horrible parent :hugs: you're definitely not!


----------



## todmommy4568

Thanks krissie!

Heike I was brought up in a way where you weren't ashamed of your body at all and I have been pretty open with him too so I don't expect him to be a prude haha. He doesn't play with himself when he is taking a bath by himself so that leads me to think he is just "showing off" or whatever it is boys think when he is forced to bathe with his brother.

I feel so much better getting that off my chest without a bunch of backlash :hugs: I am just going to stick to my guns about not having them bathe together


----------



## Blackrain90

Yeah they pretty much see it as a toy haha.


----------



## Blackrain90

Side note....any pee porn for today? Hehe


----------



## todmommy4568

BFN....I'm trying to be optimistic since I am only 11dpo and today vs yesterday could be something as simple as how much pee was in my bladder that the hcg had to spread through, not sure if that makes sense :haha: basically my thought is more volume to cover. But it's hard to stay optimistic I was really hoping for a line today
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## krissie328

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Shan!! 

I am pretty well over this cycle. I have had fertile cm for at least a week now. Yesterday I had some great ewcm and then by the time I got home it was creamy. But today is back to ewcm. If we get a moment alone I would like to try to bd tonight but I have honestly given up. 

I want to sit next cycle out but I feel like the clock is ticking away and I don't want to waste it. I was thinking maybe doing some lydia pinkham and no clomid. I did use that when I got pregnant in May so at least it works. But part of me keeps wondering if it contributed to the loss as well. 

Eh, I am just an emotional/hormonal mess right now.


----------



## todmommy4568

I'm sorry krissie :hugs: I can't imagine how frustrated you must be. I totally understand about the meds. The month I took the fertilaid I had the cp and thought the same thing, did it cause the pregnancy, the loss, or both. But if it helps then I would say go for it, if it was causing losses frequently that would be plastered all over the web


----------



## krissie328

That's true Shan. Most of the stories I have seen have been success stories so that's reassuring. I think that will be my plan.


----------



## Angel5000

I have a teacher leadership conference this week. LONG DAYS. I'm exhausted. However, today during one of the conferences I think I started to feel baby moving for first time!!! I have a lot of intestinal issues so I am used to odd twinges in my abdomen, but this was a fluttery/twinge/poke combination feeling. And it was consistently in the same place every few minutes for about two hours! I'm thinking it was baby. At least that's what I'm going with. :cloud9: 


Shan - I'm so sorry you're having a rough time of it. You are not a horrible parent. That is very common behavior at that age! And if at home you're teaching him that it's a private thing but over there she's bathing them together then that's just going to confuse him! He certainly doesn't need therapy over that and if she doesn't like it she shouldn't bathe them together. I wouldn't be surprised if it was just that he was a little hyper/playful/active in the tub and she overreacts to him "flinging it around". Ugh. What a Bitch. 

As for your test - Keeping FX. Your temps are lovely, I'm hoping it's a good sign! 


Krissie - :hugs: I'm so sorry you're having a rough cycle. :( I'm with Shan. If it helped, use it again. If it caused the loss there would be a lot more stories about it all over the internet.


----------



## krissie328

Jess- sounds like baby! How exciting. 

I started back to work Monday and I'm not pregnant and I'm exhausted. :haha:


----------



## mrscletus

Oh Jess how exciting!!

Krissie I agree with the girls- if it worked in the past it's worth a shot now! 

Afm- dumb bitch came tonight! I was somewhere between 5-8 days late! I'm having some pretty rough cramping, not sure if it was chemical or not as I never got an actual positive, but it's definitely crushing! Just trying to stay positive at the moment.. And I will be home in 2 days!!!


----------



## cupcake.

Jess how exciting, yay for baby movement! 
My little girl always seems so active while i'm at work and it sucks because i can't really concentrate on the movement because i have to concentrate on work obviously haha i love it when she's all wriggly while i'm just lieing and can soak it all in.

I was just getting my blood taken for my GD test.. I can call tomorrow to see if i've passed or if i need to take the 3 hour one. Fingers crossed all is well!


----------



## krissie328

mrscletus said:


> Afm- dumb bitch came tonight! I was somewhere between 5-8 days late! I'm having some pretty rough cramping, not sure if it was chemical or not as I never got an actual positive, but it's definitely crushing! Just trying to stay positive at the moment.. And I will be home in 2 days!!!

:hugs:


----------



## todmommy4568

Jess that's awesome!

Heike FX'ed the results are in your favor :flower:

Julie I'm sorry :hugs:

Pretty sure this is the before AF surge on that OPK so I'm just going to wait now. AF should be here tomorrow or Saturday
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## krissie328

Shan- hoping you still get your bfp!! You chart does look really good. 

I am sorry Julie- that was just cruel. 

Afm, I have chilled out a lot. I have decided that the pain I had on CD 13 was likely a cyst and it very well could have ruptured. I was in so much pain that night and then again CD 17. So I am just waiting on af to arrive. 

Next cycle I will be out of town right around my fertile window so I am debating what to do. DH will not be coming with me and I should just be getting into my window. So there would be a chance but like 3-4 days before O.


----------



## Angel5000

Julie - I'm so sorry! That sucks that you were that late, seems like such a cruel trick for your body to play! At least you'll be home soon! :)

Shan - :hugs: Keeping FX that it's just a late implantation. 

Krissie - That's so frustrating.


----------



## Angel5000

Crazy thing: My sister and I were talking and we BOTH have had dreams in the last few days that my baby is a boy. Very odd, but I'm beginning to think more and more it could be a boy. Can't wait to find out!


----------



## cupcake.

Jess that is crazy! I can't wait for you to find out what you're having it makes everything so much more real :) 

How is everyone else doing? 
I feel like I'm slowly starting to actually feel pregnant and my bump is definitely getting bigger and heavier now but so far i still feel really good. Two weeks until i'm in third trimester, how crazy is that!


----------



## krissie328

Jess- that's crazy! When do you find out? Sorry, I'm sure you've told us. :blush:

So.... I'm fairly certain I ovulated last night. I got an almost positive opk that afternoon and a slight temp jump at my normal temping time. 1.5 hours later tempted again and had a significant rise. Plus I'm having my post o hot flashes. :haha: 

So while the doctor says it was a fail for the clomid at least it's not a wasted cycle. :happydance:

And if af arrives I can start femara next cycle as my fertile window will be the week before I go out of town. :happydance:


----------



## cupcake.

Krissie, looking at your chart i think you may be right! Fingers crossed you did ovulate and maybe even caught i'm having my fingers crossed! :dust: 

Shan, i see from your chart that AF has arrived.. I'm sorry :hugs:


----------



## krissie328

Shan, I'm sorry hun. :hugs:


----------



## todmommy4568

Krissie I'm glad you finally O'ed!

Thanks ladies. It's time for a break now, I am going to focus on losing the weight and just hope it happens somewhere along the way. I have so many great things to give my time and attention too and TTC isn't going to be one of them. When and if the time is right God will make his plan known, I'm giving this one up to Him.


----------



## Angel5000

We went swimming with my sister and her kids yesterday. I could JUST barely fit into my swimsuit. The one piece was way too tight but the 2 piece (tankini style) did okay. I'm suspecting in another couple weeks I won't be able to wear it at all. 

Heike - that's so great you're so close to 3rd Tri! :) 

Krissie - We find out this Thursday. <3 Don't worry, I forgot what people say all the time! Especially if you're in more than one thread. I'm glad you did finally O, even if it wasn't as early as had hoped with the clomid. 

Shan - :hugs: I'm so sorry. Maybe the break will be good for you. I'm hoping it does the trick.


----------



## krissie328

You are so close to finding out! I'm super excited for you. 

Shan- sometimes a break is really what you need. Hopefully with focusing on your internship and losing weight will really help. <3

I'm just glad this cycle wasn't a complete loss. We bd yesterday so there's a chance. And I'm glad we will get a shot in next cycle as well.


----------



## cupcake.

Shan that's a good mindset, concentrating on the internship and weight loss will bring benefits all on their own and maybe you'll get a lucky surprise even. 

Oh jess, thursday, that's so close! I can't wait :happydance:


----------



## Angel5000

Today I was brushing my teeth and out of the blue just started throwing up. It was so sudden I didn't have time to even get to the toilet from the sink. :nope: 

I was lucky in 1st tri and didn't have a lot of MS, some nausea but nothing horrible and no vomiting. This just sucked. I spent 30 minutes throwing up everything in my system. Now I'm afraid to eat anything else and I'm supposed to go tutor a kid in an hour (I do private tutoring when we're on summer vacation). blah.


----------



## cupcake.

I'm sorry :hugs: 
Sometimes brushing my teeth really triggers my gag reflex, even when i'm just at the front teeth and not not even at the back of the throat and it never before has triggered the gag reflex so much before pregnancy. So maybe you have that too? 
So maybe it was "just" that and won't be brought on when you eat and drink? Hope you feel better soon either way :hugs: 

I realize i never updated on my GD test. Well, the doctor didn't get my blood results back in time and now they're on holiday for two weeks so i won't know until after..


----------



## Angel5000

I think that's what it was because I wasn't even at my back teeth and I've never had that problem before. It was just a random thing. I managed to eat some tortillas with a little butter and cheese (I was going to do toast but I'm out of bread and didn't have time to go to the store) and that stayed down fine so I think it was just a random gag reflex. 

That sucks that you have to wait another 2 weeks for the results of your test though! :( Hopefully it'll be good news!


----------



## todmommy4568

Today's the day! What time is your appointment Jess??


----------



## krissie328

todmommy4568 said:


> Today's the day! What time is your appointment Jess??

:happydance:


----------



## Angel5000

The appointments at 3. :) seems SO FAR AWAY but later was better so dh could take the afternoon off rather than the whole day. 

Going to try to keep busy this morning, go to the gym and do a couple errands before hand so I can keep my mind busy. I'm a mixture of anxious and excited.


----------



## cupcake.

omg Jess I am beyond excited!! 


baby girl must've grown so much! I feel like over the last two days I have gotten so round! Like where did that come from hahaha 
But i love it :cloud9:

https://i68.tinypic.com/2wmqf5e.jpg


----------



## todmommy4568

Cute bump!

Is it 3:00 yet :coffee:


----------



## Angel5000

Heike - What a cute bump! I love it!! <3 

Shan - :haha: I wish! It's only 1:30. :( Pacific Standard Time here.


----------



## todmommy4568

Oh my gosh bummer *googles pacific time* so if I am correct it is 2:40 there right now?? It is 4:40 here I thought we would know by now :haha:


----------



## todmommy4568

Oh come on! It is 6:00 my time. I thought I would know hours ago!! :rofl:


----------



## krissie328

todmommy4568 said:


> Oh come on! It is 6:00 my time. I thought I would know hours ago!! :rofl:

:haha:


----------



## Blackrain90

Lol Jess you're killing us here!!


----------



## Angel5000

Sorry sorry! Te appointment was an hour and we stopped at my sisters afterwards! 

We are .... Team PINK!! 

We all expected a boy so very surprised but so excited!! 

Introducing Melody Anne
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## krissie328

Congrats Jess! What a classy name. <3


----------



## cupcake.

Awee another girl, yay! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: congrats jess! And what a lovely name!


----------



## todmommy4568

Yay!!! I was betting boy for sure!


----------



## Angel5000

Thanks everyone! We were POSITIVE it was a boy. So sure in fact that when the tech said Girl I was like "wait, are you sure??", and she confirmed twice. :haha: 

We revealed to my nieces/nephew by wrapping up a wii controller (since our original announcement was video game style) and had them open it since we had both a pink and blue controller. Then we uploaded that video to facebook for the family. <3 We are so excited. It makes this so very real. 

The whole time during the scan she NEVER stopped moving, kicking and rolling around, playing with the cord (which gave the tech trouble whenever she tried to get a picture of the cord :haha: ), and every time DH was like "you seriously can't feel that?!" Pretty amazing how much she's moving and I feel nothing.

Picture is of my youngest niece holding the wii remote after the video.
 



Attached Files:







14055159_10104811868633720_9180520952277325723_n.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## cupcake.

That's so lovely jess! 
You'll feel her wiggle around in no time i'm sure!


----------



## Blackrain90

Yay congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## cupcake.

Double digits for me :happydance: 99 days until due date :)


----------



## krissie328

Yay Heike! Almost to third tri now. 

Afm, here is some morning pee porn. I'm 8 dpo.
 



Attached Files:







20160821_064810-640x614.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Angel5000

I'm 20 weeks today! Halfway! :happydance:

Dh keeps randomly saying things like "I can't wait until she's Inviting her friends over
And they're running around playing". I think it suddenly became very real to him after the US :) 

Heike - that's so exciting!! :) 

Krissie yay like porn! I feel like I don't get any line porn anymore :haha: I don't see anything but 8dpo is early. Can't wait for more ;) 


So random question - my sisters on meds to make her ovulate (nt clomid but similar). After 3 bfn cycles they gave her the meds again and then gave her w shot this time and told her to make sure she didn't test before 2 weeks because of the shot. I'm assuming that was a trigger shot. So we know she was ovulating on the pills she just wanted to know what the point of the shot was. Was it for specific timing because they then told her exactly when to have sex, or does it somehow affect eff quality? Just wondering for those of you who have used clomid and or trigger shots.


----------



## krissie328

Jess- I cannot believe you are already 20 weeks!! How exciting. <3 It was after my 20 week ultrasound things felt so much more real for me. 

9 dpo with a clear bfn. I am pretty sure this cycle is a dud. Just everything about it feels wrong. So I am debating if I want to take a break for next cycle or ask for the femara. I honestly have no idea what I want to do. I think the only reason I want a break is because the baby would only be a couple weeks old when BIL gets married next year and I don't think I would be able to take the baby and I am not sure I would want to leave it for the few hours either. But on the other hand late May/June baby works well with my job. And I am honestly tired of ttc and just want to get pregnant asap.


----------



## cupcake.

Awe happy 20 weeks! Can't believe you're halfway already. It definitely gets more real when you know the gender and you'll start feeling her kicks any day now! 

Krissie i can totally understand the dilemma. Though i have to say if it was me, i probably would continue. I think if the following cycles were unlucky you may always wonder that the missed cycle might have been the lucky one.. But also, 9dpo is so early still, there's still lots of time for that BFP! still having my fingers crossed :dust:


----------



## krissie328

Thanks Heike. Honestly, we have been ttc for awhile now and I do feel like we should just continue. At this point I don't know if I can handle a true break from it. I need to try to feel like I am working towards this illusive goal. I don't think I will do opks though this cycle. I think at the very least the pee sticks need to be gone. They are so much of my stress!! I will continue to temp though to make sure.


----------



## Angel5000

Krissie - me either! I'm in shock that I've made it to 20 weeks. I can't believe it. I'm starting to feel her move around a little more. 

As for you, :hugs: I can understand where you're at, wanting to take a break but yet being tired of ttc and just wanting to be pregnant already. It's a hard place to be. If a May/June baby works out really well for you work wise maybe take another cycle ttc and if that doesn't work then take a break if you want it? I don't know much about the drugs, so I wouldn't know what would be best there. :hugs: 

I do think that no OPKs is a great idea. just dtd and temp so that you can confirm when O has occurred. 


Heike - Thanks! I know that DH is says it feels quite a bit more real now, and I think I'm getting there too. Especially now that I've got a name and a gender and it isn't just "baby". :p


----------



## lvksa

Hi everyone!
Wanted to leave this for you all. 
I'll be back very soon to read and make a post.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Angel5000

Beautiful bump Ivska! I <3 it!

I just posted this pic to my FB.
 



Attached Files:







14068046_10104824763372560_7812197039604314635_n.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 5


----------



## cupcake.

Awe, such cute bumps!! <3


----------



## krissie328

You guys are adorable..


----------



## lvksa

Shan - Best wishes with everything <3 May God give you everything that you are hoping for when the time is right. Will keep you in my prayers for sure :).

Heike - so near to third tri! excellent. I&#8217;m just behind you, so its fun read how everything is going for you.

Krissie - Thinking of you. Hoping you&#8217;ll have a great surprise very soon and won&#8217;t need to be thinking about time of year and such. I don&#8217;t think that its a bad idea either to take a break from the opks. I can definitely understand your stress from them.

Jess - lovely picture! yay for 20 weeks :). 

I&#8217;ve been at my dad&#8217;s house in the Adirondacks since the end of July :) and it has been nice to be out of the desert heat (even if it is still a bit warm and humid here). Beginning of August we had a Celebration of Life party for my Grandfather who passed away this past December. It was really nice and a lot of people came. The day after that my gram and mom had a baby shower for me. It was nice and I was happy because I proved everyone wrong when I fit all of my gifts into my luggage :).

My husband has been traveling around&#8230;Canada, D.C., Florida and now he&#8217;s in California before going back to Saudi. He&#8217;ll come back second week in September and then I&#8217;ll go back with him to Riyadh mid September. Then it&#8217;s back to work!

My belly is growing. Baby is moving all the time. The only thing that&#8217;s bothered me recently is when I try to sit up in bed, my belly gets a bit of a weird shape in the top middle. It&#8217;s not painful, but I found it frightening the first time I noticed it. I&#8217;m guessing it is just my muscles. Has anyone heard of this/had this happen?


----------



## cupcake.

Is it just while you are getting up, like during the getting up part? 
I had a friend and she had this as well and her midwive said it was the muscles but that it's not a good thing. It's better to get out of bed by rolling on your side and swinging the legs out first and then pressing up with the arms, so you don't use the abdominal muscles as much. 

But i'm not sure exactly it might not be the same :)


----------



## lvksa

cupcake. said:


> Is it just while you are getting up, like during the getting up part?
> I had a friend and she had this as well and her midwive said it was the muscles but that it's not a good thing. It's better to get out of bed by rolling on your side and swinging the legs out first and then pressing up with the arms, so you don't use the abdominal muscles as much.
> 
> But i'm not sure exactly it might not be the same :)

Yeah, it only happens when I use those muscles to get up (I guess the same use as if I were to do an abdominal crunch or sit up). It's not painful, but looks crazy. When I did a Google search it seems to be as you said, a problem with the muscles separating. 

Since, I first noticed it I've been trying to move/ get up in different ways. I'd like to check with a doctor, but I can't do that here as I don't have insurance.


----------



## krissie328

Ivksa- It does sound like the muscles might be separating. Definitely talk to your doctor about it. 

Afm, af arrived today. I am relieved this cycle is over. I was hoping to start femara this cycle but I have not heard from my doctor's nurse and I would need to start Sunday.


----------



## Blackrain90

It's called diastasis recti (separating of the abdominal muscles). It's not necessarily a really bad thing depending who you ask (one doc told me not to worry about it, another told me to deal with it once baby was born). You might want to see about going to physiotherapy once baby arrives. They can help with exercises to re-strengthen the muscles, as you will notice anything that engages your core post partum will be much more difficult than before. (I had this with both pregnancies but worse the second time)
Love your bumps ladies!


----------



## lvksa

Thanks for the replies ladies. 

I sent a message to the doula I'm thinking about using back in Riyadh. She spoke with her doctor friend who confirmed that it seems to be diastasis recti (as you said, Heather) and to just try not to isolate those muscles. She sent me a YouTube video and the woman in the video shows what it looks like and such, she was 37 weeks and it looked a lot more severe than mine (all her belly - when mine is just below where my sternum ends).

I'll definitely let my doctor know about it when I go back mid-September. 

Heather - did it cause any problems for you during your pregnancies/labors/deliveries?


----------



## Blackrain90

Nope. My first was the only one that I actually went through labor and pushing, and I had no issues from it. I did have back labor but it was because of how baby was laying. (Second was a scheduled csection for unrelated reasons). It's more the post partum that was a bit trickier (stomach muscles were sore for a while) but that's more likely from the csections.


----------



## Angel5000

Teachers go back to work this week, Wednesday. :( I'm so not ready for this. I"ll be in on Monday and Tuesday anyway to work in my classroom and work on my curriculum for next year but either way I'm definitely not ready mentally/emotionally. I think this is going to be a long semester.


----------



## cupcake.

I hear you jess.. It's almost 8am for me now and i've been awake since around 3.30 and just couldn't fall back asleep! I have 5 weeks left at work so the end is in sight but we've had such a big heat wave and our bedroom gets so hot at night, plus i'm definitely starting to get big now so sleep is extra hard these days... 

But oh well. Happy 21 weeks to you and happy 27 weeks to me :) according to my app that's third trimester now!


----------



## cupcake.

Also, i just got my blood results, i passed the 1 hour glucose test! :) yaay :happydance:


----------



## krissie328

Fabulous news Heike!! 

Jess- I feel ya!! This is my fourth week back. I am still not feeling it. 

In other news I took my femara last night but today I am so nauseous. I don't know if its a side effect or what but I do not feel very good.


----------



## Angel5000

So I woke up today at 1:45am, and couldn't go back to sleep until after 3:30. Then woke up again at 4:30, dozed until Dh's alarm went off at 5, and then dozed off and on until my alarm went off at 6. :wacko: It was the first day of teacher inservice and it was a long day, but now I am so very very tired. :nope: 

Another day tomorrow, then I have a few days to get stuff together and students come back Tuesday. I can't believe it's that time already! :wacko:


Cupcake - Congrats on the glucose test! :) Your day sounds like the start to mine today. I'm definitely concerned about how well I'll handle students once I'm not sleeping. I can't believe you only have 5 weeks of work left! So exciting! 

Krissie - Oh no, that's not good. Hopefully it's not a side effect that sticks around.


----------



## krissie328

Jess- it is amazing how well our bodies actually do handle sleep deprivation. I am always amazed at how well I function on as little sleep as I have got since DS was born. :haha:

Afm, I am pretty sure the femara likes me less than the clomid. But maybe all these side effects will be good and mean ovulation will be timely. I leave September 14th so just need it by then. That is CD 20 so I am optimistic it will happen before that.


----------



## Angel5000

Today we got news that a student of ours who graduated last year was in a fatal car wreck today. He was my TA last year. I'm never going to get used to losing children. Our first day of school with students is Tuesday, and it is going to be so very hard for our kids. In my 10 years of teaching, I've had four or five instances where students in my school passed away. I've always worked with small schools so even if these weren't students in my class we always know who these kids are. I'm so very sad today. 


Krissie - FX it works better for you! :hugs:


----------



## krissie328

:hugs: I am so sorry hun. It's definitely never easy.


----------



## todmommy4568

So sorry Jess, that has to be hard. Especially since you were close last year. :hugs:

I think we hit a day. I did it intentionally of course :haha: yesterday I couldn't get enough sugar and junk food which usually happens around O for me. I'm more PMS like during o than during my period lol. And then I got these cramps and I just thought "it's happening" so I opened my FF to see what cycle day I was and sure enough cd 19 which is about the right time so we dtd. So I guess we will see, not too optimistic but luckily I have been so busy that I don't even think about ttc


----------



## Angel5000

Thanks ladies. :hugs: Things are getting easier, the kids at least had the weekend to grieve before school started, although we have had to keep grief counselors on campus this week just because kids are having a rough time (obviously). 

I've been back in the classroom for almost a week now (TGIF!) and I'm happy to be back,and loving my kids, though my feet are KILLING me and I'm really sore at the end of the day. :( A lot of my former students are stopping by to say hi and say how they miss me and wish they had me again for math this year ( teachers favorite thing to hear <3 ). I cut all my hair this summer to very short so I'm getting a lot of "OMG You're Hair!" and then I stand up or turn around and the follow up statement is "OMG You're pregnnat!!!?!?!!" :rofl: Word spread pretty quickly after the first two days and a lot of kids stop by just to see the bump. :haha: And then of course they're like "ooooh now we know why you missed so much school in May/June". :dohh: Apparently there was a rumor I might have cancer :dohh: Glad I Set that straight! 


Tod - FX!! :D :) 

How's everyone else doing? <3


----------



## krissie328

Angel- when I was teaching and pregnant I was able to keep a stool at the front of the room to sit if needed. I did a lot of lessons sitting. I did have the advantage a lot of mine was direct instruction so I could do that though. Math might be more difficult.


----------



## cupcake.

I actually never had a teacher that was standing during all of the lesson i don't think.. Not during my high school year in the US and definitely not during my school time in germany. 
But good to hear the new school year is starting well for you :) 

I only have 3 more weeks of work left!! Can you believe that? I'll be able to enjoy 8 weeks at home before my due date! I'm definitely looking forward to that


----------



## krissie328

That's pretty crazy Heike. Enjoy your break. I had a month before ds was born and while we were moving it was nice not to go to work.


----------



## todmommy4568

Okay here is some of my weird pee porn for you ladies. This test was about 11 hours old when I took this picture. I have a test from a couple days ago that didn't dry with any sort of line. Not planning on getting excited or anything :haha: But thought I would share the weirdness. Uploading a black and white after this :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## todmommy4568

Here is the black and white.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## krissie328

I definitely see it. Fx it's not an evap!

How is everyone else doing?

Not looking like I will be oing this cycle. I leave Wednesday early morning and I still haven't ovulated. So pretty well out now. :cry: 

Gonna take a med break for a couple cycles and just refocus myself. I have a list of supplements I'm gonna start taking and trying to get my diet under control.


----------



## todmommy4568

I'm sure it is haha, this has happened about a billion times in the past year, that's how it feels anyways :haha:

That is seriously such a bummer that it doesn't look like you will O. Especially considering the side effects of the med :nope:


----------



## krissie328

Yea, I'm really disappointed to say the least. I'm just hoping I stay motivated and can get healthier and hopefully have better success next time. Or the lydia pinkham will work again during my break.


----------



## cupcake.

Something's definitely catching my eye! 
And i totally read the test was 11 hour hold and i was thinking woooah how can you hold so long?! Hahaha 
I hope it's not an evap! 

And i'm so sorry krissie, that does really suck! I always found not ovulating way harder than "just" not catching the egg.


----------



## Angel5000

Unfortunately my difficulty with sitting is that I actually need to work out the problems. But I have a document camera, and so what I might do is get a stool I can set up at my document camera and work on the problem on the paper there that projects to the board. Then they can see what I'm doing and what I'm pointing at without me having to stand all the time. I'm going to try to stay on my feet as much as possible, but I'm sure that in another month or so I'll be having a really hard time. I spend a LOT of my time walking around. During the lesson and then afterwards I am moving around helpings kids who are working on assignments. I think I'll just have to make them come to me for that last bit, but I still walk my room a lot during the lesson to help with classroom management and to help kids when I ask them to try a problem on their own during the lesson. 


heike - that's crazy that you've only got a couple weeks left. I couldn't imagine getting the full 2 months before birth! Wow! If all is scheduled correctly I'll take off just the week before. But of course I only get 12 weeks total from the day I stop working and I want as much of that with baby as possible. How long will you get off after baby comes? Or are you planning to stay home? 

Krissie - :hugs: I'm so sorry. Hopefully the supplements can help. 

Shan - FX!! I can't see anything (but that's certainly not a sign of anything :p ), but I believe it if others see something. Hoping it's not an evap.


----------



## cupcake.

In germany you get 6 weeks before birth and 8 weeks after (except when you have a preemie or multiples). And I have 2 weeks holiday left to use up so that's why i'm off work for 8 weeks befor i'm due.
After the 8 weeks i'm planning on staying home around 1 1/2 - 2 years. 
Obviously however long i take means i get paid less so we'll have to calculate it through so we don't have to dip into our savings too much but that's the plan right now :) 

I literally couldn't imagine working right up until the due date! Kudos to every woman who does that!

Also, we finally started working on the nursery! I think we'll be ready to put up the furniture in a week or so! I'll definitely share pics then! 

Also we are now set on a name. She'll be Mariella Feline &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Angel5000

Guys! I'm a Grapefruit!! I'm finally getting to the big stuff! :happydance:

Heike - Wow, that's so great that you get all that time off! After the 8 weeks, do you get paid any amount for that 1.5-2 years you are off or does your salary go away completely? 

That name is ADORABLE! <3 I love it! 

I really don't want to work up until my due date but since I get a 12 week total, I want every moment with the baby that I can afterwards. Plus, I really can't afford it since our leave isn't paid. :( 

I can't wait to see nursery pics! :)


----------



## cupcake.

Jess, i will. Not from my employer but the state pays a percentage of the average you earned the 12 months prior to having the baby. I may go back for a couple hours a week if it ends up being too little money but definitely not full time before 1 1/2 years. 
Compared to other countries we're fortunate in germany though there's countries that are even more generous when it comes to parents staying home with their children!


----------



## Angel5000

That's pretty amazing. So you get a partial paycheck and your job is secure for a that long? I'm incredibly jealous! I'm beginning to think I need to move..... (I'm half serious about that, especially considering our current presidential election situation! :haha: )


----------



## cupcake.

If i had an unlimited contract with my company it would be secure.
However my contract only goes until february and while i haven't had a meeting with my boss about that, i'm fairly certain it won't be renewed when i won't even work there for the next couple months/years. But since i had steady income and the state pays the money during maternity leave and not my employer it doesn't matter money wise. If they won't renew the contract then i'll just reapply when the time comes and see if they'll take me back that way haha i'm not too worried about that to be honest


----------



## cupcake.

We got Mariella's room painted finally! We can start putting up all the furniture over the weekend and i'm so excited! I'll share pictures later today or tomorrow, i'm in love with the room already


----------



## krissie328

That's fantastic Heike. I love the name! How did you get to almost 30 weeks! :wacko:


----------



## Angel5000

That's great! Can't wait to see pics! And I love the name!!


----------



## cupcake.

Krissie, seriously i don't know either! I still don't feel as pregnant as i am though i'm definitely getting big and well less graceful when it comes to moving around haha 

Here's a sneek peak of her room &#10084;&#65039; One wall is done with the flower wallpaper and the other walls are grey with white at the edges. I'm in love :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Angel5000

Adorable!! I love it!!


----------



## Blackrain90

Jess move to Canada!! We get a year of job secured leave, and 55% of our income from unemployment insurance (which we pay premiums to all the time anyways). Plus we might build a wall to keep Trump out haha.

Can't believe how far along you ladies are already!!!


----------



## krissie328

Dh and I have talked often about moving to Canada. My certification would transfer and so it's temping. But honestly it would be forever a better future for our kids and less for ours.


----------



## Angel5000

I have joked about moving to Canada, but I'm at least half serious about it when it comes to talking about healthcare, and some of the human rights situations we deal with here (such as gay rights, among others). And seriously, if Trump wins the election I told DH to prepare to pack up. :haha: he thinks I'm joking.... I'm not sure I am :rofl: 

I'd have to look at the requirements to transfer my teacher license and dh's electrical license. But seriously I have considered it. Plus, I love to listen to Canadian accents:haha:


----------



## Angel5000

V-Day was Monday! <3 

V-Day bump and a comparison pic. Holy cow I'm HUGE, and I've gained almost no weight in the last 4 weeks it's all belly. She's just getting big fast and I think I might actually be losing weight but the scale isn't moving because bump is gaining. :dohh: 

Either way...bump = big!
 



Attached Files:







14368827_10104914976854020_6031895390572338979_n.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 1









14330055_10104914977507710_10230384385948_n.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## krissie328

Wow Jess! You sure are getting bigger. <3 How are ya feeling?


----------



## Angel5000

Feeling really good actually. Aside from the stretched out feeling I have on my stomach and some general discomfort (tying shoes is getting uncomfortable and teaching is by 5th period is uncomfortable) I'm doing pretty good. Forget I'm pregnant sometimes lol.


----------



## krissie328

That's good to hear. I had to rub lotion on my belly a lot. I really didn't like the stretching feeling.


----------



## cupcake.

Oh wow what a growth spurt! But you look so good :) and happy V Day! 

For me the countdown has officially begun, 9 weeks and 5 days to go till due date!! Still not feeling as pregnant as i am haha


----------



## Angel5000

Thanks. And yeah definite growth spurt! I can't believe you're down to 9 weeks! Wow!!i told DH I think it'll become more real when I'm down in the single digits. :) 

Krissie- lotions a good idea. I might start doing that. I just don't like the stretched feeling I always have lately!


----------



## lvksa

Hello!

Im back in Saudi Arabia. Left my moms early morning last Thursday. Had two flights in the US and then a 14 hour haul from New York City to Abu Dhabi. 6 Hours in the Abu Dhabi airport and then a short flight to Riyadh. We got in about 3 am last Saturday. 

I went back to work last Sunday and started classes that day. I teach English and a second language to first year university students. Im really happy to be back, but Ive definitely been exhausted. My body actually feels really great, I just end up feeling so sleepy. I get through my work day with a huge smile, but in the early evening I can barely keep my eyes open, haha.

Im going to be working right up until it is time to have baby, God willing. They will give me 35 days paid leave and I think I can then request another 30 days unpaid. After that I am hoping to use the work nursery. I dont know how I am going to feel about that once the time comes, but I really dont want to lose the job I have now. Its the best Ive had and I finish at 1:30 in the afternoon.

I saw my doctor at 20 weeks before I left for the US and saw her again at 28 weeks when I arrived back. Everything is really good, thank God. Baby was measuring 29 weeks at that appointment. Amniotic fluid levels were good. The baby is currently head up, but hoping that will change before the next appointment.

Glad to be back to our forum again to check in on you all <3


----------



## cupcake.

Oh wow only 35 paid days is really tough! 
But glad you and baby are doing well! I can't remember sorry, have you found out what you're having? :)


----------



## lvksa

Heike - Yeah, 35 days isn't too much, but I'm happy with it as it could be nothing. I'm having a surprise, haha. I don't want to know the gender.


----------



## krissie328

Ivksa- I hope you get some rest soon. Sounds like an exhausting trip to go right back into working.


----------



## lvksa

Krissie - it was definitely a long trip. Ive got a long weekend now, so that should help :).


----------



## cupcake.

Oh how exciting that you're team yellow! :)


----------



## Angel5000

So exciting that you're team yellow! <3 I have considered doing that for #2, but I'm not sure. DH would love it if we went team yellow. For this first one I was definitely not going to wait to find out. :haha: 


AFM - this has been such a great school year so far, especially compared to last year. The kids are a million times easier to handle and I'm really enjoying my classes. I am VERY EXHAUSTED at the end of the day, but that's not abnormal. 

Today I had to go to the store and pick up a couple pairs of maternity pants. I had 1 pair from a friend, and 1 pair of dress slacks from my sister, but otherwise I've got nothing else that fits anymore except for shorts/capris and moving into winter I needed a couple more to make it through my week. I'm lucky I work for a low-key school district that is very relaxed on dress code. I can wear just about anything as long as I don't look too sloppy (sweat pants probably not good, but jeans are a definite "ok", though I don't usually switch to jeans until second semester). I just throw on a nice blouse and I'm good to go. 

My sister and I went to Ross because I didn't want to spend more than a few $ on any maternity items but of course that meant we also were looking at smoe adorable tops so I ended up going for 2 pairs of pants and coming back with that plus several tops and some more baby clothes. :blush: :haha:


----------



## cupcake.

Well ladies.. I have news! 

I am now a fiancee &#128525;&#128525; OH proposed on saturday and it was the most romantic thing i could have imagined, he really went all out!


----------



## Angel5000

Congrats!!! That's so exciting!!!


----------



## krissie328

Congrats Heike!! That is fabulous. <3


----------



## lvksa

Congratulations, Heike! &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;


----------



## cupcake.

Thanks so much, we're still on cloud9 and i love how everytime i told how he proposed at work today everyone was like "ooh that's so romantic". He feels very pleased with himself also and rightly so! 

Here's a picture:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## krissie328

Beautiful ring!! So how did he propose?


----------



## cupcake.

Well he was supposedly gone on a business trip this weekend. I had my baby shower on saturday so was at my parents house all day. 

After everyone was gone my sister drove me home and insisted on carrying all the presents but instead of going into the house she went around into the back yard so of course i followed her and was all like "where the heck is she going?!" Haha 

Well on the back yard there was a chair and table and a big screen and all covered by fairy lights! It was so beautiful! My sister told me to sit down and then a video started playing on the screen. He had made a video with all our friends and family kind of telling our story over the last 5 years and then the last clip was of him holding a sign that read "turn around" and i did and then he was there going down on one knee and asked me to marry him &#128525; It was so beautiful and the way he had planned it all (since november last year and everyone obviously knew except me!) is just so special! &#10084;&#65039;&#128525;


----------



## krissie328

Oh that is so so romantic!! Definitely a beautiful story to share.


----------



## Blackrain90

Omg Heike that is so romantic, congratulations!!!


----------



## Blackrain90

So question- what are the odds of getting pregnant while use condoms that don't fit properly? They didn't break to my knowledge, but they don't go down as far as they should on him.

I'm sure I'm just being paranoid, but I've been feeling bleh lately (dizzy and headache/exhaustion) and I can't bring myself to pay a lot for a test haha. I haven't even had a period since Parker.


----------



## krissie328

Heather- I'd think pretty small. But I'd probably get a cheap one just for peace of mind.


----------



## cupcake.

I agree with krissie, it's probably nothing but just for peace of mind it's probably worth taking a cheapie.

Afm, had another dr appointment today. First off, Baby Girl is doing really well, no problems and we even got a cheeky little 3d picture of her squishy little face :cloud9:

But, the bad news, i am now on pelvic rest because my cervix is already shortened to 25mm and slightly open.. I really really hope it won't progress any further and she stays put at least another 5 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## krissie328

How precious! Hopefully she stays put a few more weeks yet.


----------



## Angel5000

Heike - beautiful ring!! And so romantic! <3 I love that picture of baby! I hope she stays put! 

Black - I'd say probably pretty slim. If it broke I'd say much higher, but if it just didn't fit all the way I think it's not a big chance. Maybe pick up a cheap test just for peace of mind?


----------



## mrscletus

Hey ladies... so I have totally been MIA and missed a lot. 

Heike- congrats on the engagement, how sweet, thoughtful, and romantic!! 

Jess, Heike, Ivska- how on earth are you all so far along?? I had no idea that I was gone for THAT long.

Krissie and Shan, best wishes to a continued journey. 

AFM- I haven't temped, charted, etc in a while. I am currently by doctors orders just tracking my period and when we have sex. I had all kinds of blood work done, and everything was normal. So its either a spermy issue, or just not in the cards for us. I am not going to push DH to have an SA as if we had it done and found out it was an issue, what would we do? We have already decided no IUI or IVF, so really we would just "know for sure" one way or another if he was tested. I just continue to pray and hope for the best.


----------



## krissie328

I am sorry you have no more answers!! That is so frustrating. :hugs: 

Afm, af should be here tomorrow. I am having a bad week in general so that is just kinda the icing. DH wants to proceed with femara this cycle so I am thinking that is the plan. I had no side effects from it so very different from the clomid. I have two cycles worth left so hoping that it works. I have no idea what the next step would be but I am not ready for that.


----------



## Angel5000

Cletus - :hugs: I'm so sorry you have no answers. :(

Krissie - :hugs: I'm really hoping you get yours soon. <3 My sister is on something (not clomid, but something else) and it gives her horrible nausea and headaches and other side effects. The doctors don't want to switch her meds because apparently whatever she's on is "better" for PCOS whereas the other meds work but the dosage might have to be played with (she is definitely ovulating on what she has, and its very regular just bad bad side effects) but have said if she doesn't get pregnant this next round they will if she wants. Unfortunately she just started her period yesterday so she's devastated that she has to start another round. Mostly the side effects just make her miserable for 2 weeks. :( 

I wish there was something to make this easier for you.


----------



## krissie328

That sounds horrible Jess I hope she gets her bfp soon. I've heard the letrozole/femara I'm taking is better for pcos. I've definitely had way fewer side effects. I did ovulate (pretty late though) on my first round. But to be fair I was ovulating later and later on clomid too.


----------



## cupcake.

Krissie, i hope there won't have to be a next step and maybe this cycle will be your one :hugs: 

Cletus thanks :hugs: and i'm sorry you're not having any definitive answers, but i totally understand why you're not pushing OH to do a SA. Since you don't want to intervene a lot really it's just about the knowing part and if a SA would come back clear then you wouldn't know any more than before.. i do hope you'll end up getting a surprise :hugs: 

Afm, i'm not enjoying all that lying around much. There was so much i was planning on doing during maternity leave and now i feel quite useless. Poor OH has to take over all the housework when he gets off work which is quite late usually as he is trying to get in extra hours that he can use to stay home a little longer when baby comes. He is so sweet and does everything without batting an eye, i just feel so bad that i'm home all day and can't even help. 
Also all of the lying is making me have so much heartburn.. 

But i have to remember it's important for little Mariella to stay inside for a few weeks longer so everyday i'm still home on my couch or in bed means another day she gets closer to her due date! 
And I hope that when i go back to my doctor on thursday my cervix length will have increased and it will be less likely that baby girl will come way too early! Trying hard not to think about what will happen if even though i'm horizontal like 85% of the day my cervix has continued to shorten ...


----------



## todmommy4568

Wow I feel like I have missed so much haha.

Heike that is a beautiful way of proposing! That is great he put so much thought into it! My challenged husband just told me he got me something and hid it in the house and let me figure it out more or less :dohh: Hopefully baby will stay put for you! On the plus side at 32 weeks if something happens chances are that she will be just fine. I've seen quite a few 24 & 25 weekers in the nicu that made it!

Cletus I'm sorry you still don't have answers :hugs:

Sam how exciting to finally be home! And even more exciting to be team yellow!

Jess that's awesome your school is more relaxed. Our Ross is opening tomorrow!!! So excited!

Heather I would take a cheap test just to make sure but like the other ladies said I think the chances would be slim. You might want to buy some well fitting condoms when you get that cheap test though :haha:

Afm not much new going on. I have about 60 days total of my internship left, 36 actual days left there. The past couple weeks have been hell, I don't click with the person I have been following and haven't learned anything at all :nope: I had a meeting with the big boss yesterday and she said that people can't tell whether I even want to be there or not and that I don't seem like a go getter now and the last two weeks have just been very odd and I seem very unhappy. I started bawling and told her she hit the nail on the head. That the last two weeks I haven't wanted to be there, I'm not learning anything, I'm not getting any patients, my entire day is an awkward mess. She was upset that I didn't come to her sooner but understood that I didn't want to rock the boat and risk things getting more awkward. The good thing that came out of this is that she does know why my behavior has been this way. And the first 5 weeks my attitude and behavior were completely different. And on Monday I am starting with someone new. I was going to bite my tongue and get through this last week with the person I am currently following (I only follow someone for 4 weeks and then switch) but the boss decided there the pros of staying the last week with her were not great enough to outweigh how miserable I was and how little I was learning. I am so happy that I could be happy in my internship again, I absolutely loved it in the beginning! I am nervous though because 3 weeks of being with this other girl means I am not where I should be as an intern at their site since she taught me nothing. I feel like now I have something extra to prove since there has been this riff. The hubs and I have also been talking about moving in December. We were planning to move in the summer so he can start school in the fall but I don't want to get a job for six months and then leave since we are moving about 200 miles away. So now about a week ago we decided to leave in December after I graduate. We are just going to rent for the first 6 months and still buy in the summer but that means I have to find a place there. This has all left ttc on the back burner, pretty sure I am just in survival mode at this point lol. The stress is coming from every direction. I took opks on cd 19 & 20 this cycle and neither were even close to positive so my body might be feeling the stress too...definitely not O'ing at my normal time based on that. Now that I have written a book :haha:


----------



## krissie328

Shan- I'm so sorry to hear the last few weeks have been so rough. I hope you are able to catch up in the coming weeks and be happier. 

Moving sounds exciting, I think that is a very logical way to approach it. I hope it all goes smoothly for you guys.


----------



## cupcake.

Shan i'm sorry the last 3 weeks of your internship sucked! Especially when the first weeks were so great, i bet it'll get better now that you're following someone else :) 

I had a follow up appointment yesterday and unfortunately my cervix has continued to shorten from 25mm to 20mm, ober the course of a week and despite resting lots :( 
I got inserted a cerclage pessary, a ring that's supposed to aid in holding up the cervix, so i hope that will help give me a few more weeks! Just to be save i also got a steroid shot and had to go in again goday to get another to help her lungs develop faster just in case she decided to come soon! 

It was definitely so tough to hear yesterday, but i'm feeling better today :) CTG showed that baby is doing really good and there are no signs of contractions so it's really "just" my cervix that seems a little weak, but i also know there's women who walk around basically dilated and nothing happens for quite a while! So yeah, i really hope she stays put until november but i also know she would most likely be fine if she were to come now and might only need a little bit of help getting used to the outside world. 

It can be really overwhelming though how much love and worry you feel for someone you haven't even met yet, especially as a first time mom going through everything for the very first time! 

We told our immediate family the name we have chosen for her and everyone loves it :) little Mariella is so loved already!


----------



## Angel5000

Shan - I'm so sorry that you have had a rough time! I hope that things work out for you better! 

Heike - Oh! I'm sorry to hear about your doctor appointment! :( I really hope that she stays put and nothing gets worse! I'll keep your LO in my thoughts.


----------



## cupcake.

Thanks jess :hugs: 

33 weeks and still going strong! Obviously things could change any minute but I feel confident that we will make it at least another 2/3 weeks.

And happy 27 weeks Jess, third tri!! :)


----------



## krissie328

Heike- sounds promising that she is staying put now!! I am sure with the cerclage she should be safe until they take it out. My cousin had one and went to 36 weeks had it removed and then had her son a few days later. Even if she did come early you are at a great gestation and she would be fine more than likely. 

Afm, pretty sure I got a positive opk today. It is just a tiny bit lighter but given my cm is also good I am guessing this is it. Which totally figures given how sick I have been and Dh is now sick. Gonna try to get one bd session in before he leaves tonight though. My temps are a disaster though so I won't be able to pinpoint exact ovulation but if they stay high I can at least assume I did o.


----------



## Angel5000

Thanks Heike! Though, according to my App (Ovia) and my OB, they consider 3rd Tri at 28 weeks. I'm so confused as to how it can be all so different depending on who you ask! :dohh:

Krissie - Good luck! Of course O would come when you're both sick. :dohh:


----------



## Blackrain90

Shan I'm sorry the last few weeks have been rough, but glad your boss understood and is willing to help.

Heike that sucks! But glad they are doing everything they can to keep her in as long as possible! 

Krissie yay for ovulating, but booo for being sick!! Hopefully you are able to get a BD in!

I didn't bother to take a test haha. Whatever I was thinking I felt before has passed. I still nurse every 2 hours (longest) around the clock, so even if some spermies got through, I highly doubt I've even ovulated yet.


----------



## krissie328

Hey ladies!! How is everyone doing?

So I got a for sure positive opk this past Saturday so pretty sure I o'd yesterday. I am thinking I tried but with everything else going on my body didn't release the egg the first time. So I am thinking today is 1 dpo. FF is having a heck of a time due to my erratic temps this last week and a half. I am not sure if I will get confirmation of O. But we had good timing so fx we caught the eggie.


----------



## Angel5000

Good luck Krissie!! So glad you finally got a +OPK! :happydance: Keeping everything crossed that you caught it this month! :) 




AFM - I'm 28 weeks this week! Officially 3rd Tri! :happydance: I can't believe i only have 12 weeks left!! I've attached a bump pic. I'm huge (bump wise) but have only gained less than 15lbs so far. In the last month my weight has held steady but bump is definitely growing so doctor isn't concerned. They figure that since I'm still going to the gym 3 days a week that I am possibly losing weight but baby is still growing on schedule so it's evening out. 

She's moving around like crazy lately. I was feeling her mostly only in the evenings before but for the past 5-6 days I'm starting to feel her more often throughout the day, and her kicks and moves are getting strong enough that DH is feeling her more regularly (which always amazes him). 

I've got my 28 week appointment this week (Thursday) and I'll have my GD test, plus get a vaccine (Tdap I think). Baby's room is 99% done, we keep getting tons of free stuff from some facebook groups we are in (the city we live in has a "Buy Nothing" group where people give away free stuff to whoever they want, and I've got a ton of baby stuff that way). :) I'm so excited for her to be here. <3
 



Attached Files:







14720618_10105012971142680_1695395310036071922_n.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## krissie328

Jess- you're all bump! You look fabulous. I cannot believe you are 3rd tri already.


----------



## cupcake.

Jess, you look great! 12 weeks isn't long at all anymore how exciting! :) 

krissie, yay for finally having a positive OPK! I'm having my fingers crossed for you. Also, well done on the weight loss :) 

Afm, still pregnant and i think baby girl will definitely stay put at least for as long as i have the cerclage pessary inserted. I've heard of a lot of women going into labor pretty much straight after having the pessary removed so i'm anxious about that. I keep having the scenario in my head that my doctor will remove the pessary, i'll get up and my waters will break immediately haha it's so irrational and will most likely not happen but i can't get it out of my head. 
Have my next appointment next week when i'll be 35 weeks and i think he might remove the pessary then, if not the week after when i'm 36 weeks. 

I also can't wait to have her here finally &#128150;


----------



## Blackrain90

Yay for the positive OPK Krissie! Keeping my everything crossed for you.

28 and 34 weeks?? Ladies where has the time gone?? Glad your little ones are doing well. Heike I'm sure baby will stay put as long as she needs to (I don't know much about cerclage).

We finally sold our house (conditionally anyways)- have been on the market since the end of January! Now the hard part is finding a new place that we love. We were going to put an offer on one but I had second thoughts so we are still looking. Have to be out by Nov 25 though, so running out of time since most people offer 30 day possession. Found what looks like possibly our dream house, but it's in a town 25 minutes away so that sucks. But if it is as nice in person as on paper then we will make it work. If not, there is one in town we kind of like that we might end up getting. So stressful!


----------



## Blackrain90

And for some reason when I update my ticker information, it still saves it with the old info....but I'm 2lbs from my pre pregnancy weight, and about 8lbs from my goal weight!


Edit- nevermind, apparently it's working now hahaha


----------



## krissie328

Great job on losing the weight Heather!! 

And congrats on selling your house. I hope you find the perfect house for you guys now. We bought a house when DS was 9 months old. It was so stressful! We are still working on projects here and there trying to get it where we want it. I hope in the next few years we will have it all updated.


----------



## cupcake.

Yes, i noticed how good you were doing with the weight loss! Well done! I hope I'll be able to shed the baby weight relatively quickly as well :)


----------



## Angel5000

Krissie - Thanks!! I can't believe it's 3rd Tri already either! It's insane. 


Heike - Thanks! Yeah, 12 weeks is close enough to start a legitimate count down. :D I can't believe you're getting so close!! 


Heather - Congrats on selling the house! It's so hard dealing with the house thing! I'm so glad when we bought this house we were renting so I didn't have to deal with the sell/buy at the same time issue, but it was stressful as it was I can't imagine having to deal with all of that! 

Congrats on the weight loss!! That's so exciting! 

I'm hoping I'll be as lucky after baby comes. I don't have a lot of weight that I've put on, but in the past every pound lost was a fight so I'm imagining that the weight, however small it is, that I'm putting on will be a fight to get rid of. :/


----------



## lvksa

Hi ladies, 
Just checking in to read your updates &#10084;&#65039; I've been a little busy with work &#65533;&#65533;


----------



## cupcake.

You're looking so cute, definitely all belly &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Angel5000

I love the belly!! So cute!!! <3 


I had my 28 week appointment on Thursday. Did the 1 hour GD test, and also got my tetanus booster. Hopefully I'll get the results soon. 

Otherwise I'm exhausted. It's conference week this week so on Thursday the kids got out of school at 10:30, I had conferences until 11:30, then went to my doctor for 2 hours, came back and did conferences until 4pm, then had a break for food and had to do evening conferences from 5 - 7:30pm. And today was day 2 of conferences, where students were out at 10:30 and I had conferences back ot back until 12:30. Teachers got ot leave at 12:30 today because we aren't paid for evening conferences, so this was our compensation. 

And, I am blown away at how rude some of these parents were. Every parent asked of course how far along I was, and when I was due, and then I got a follow up of how long I was going to be out and when I was returning. Which I passed off as general curiosity. Although the tone of voice was not always just curiosity but some condemnation..... But THEN I got questions asking what I (me personally) was doing to make sure that their child was still going to receive an education while I am out on leave, and what my plan was for providing their education, and one parent was so bold as to ask whether I was going to continue to communicate with parents during my leave (specific question was "You do plan on being on contact with us while you're out, right?"). Follow up questions also included whether I would still do the grading while I was out, and answer emails, because the parent(s) didn't "want the sub to handle those things". Ummm no. NO. NO. Oh and btw it's actually not my job to make sure their kids have an education while I'm on leave. I don't get paid for the leave, I don't get paid to do anything during that time, and I have the right to have my 12 weeks with my baby without work! It is the job of the district to provide a teacher for the kids who is qualified to teach and during that time is the teacher for everything including grading and communication and meetings. 

Overall I was frustrated, and the teacher at the table next to me was absolutely livid as she kept having to listen to this. At one point when there were not parents at either of our tables she told me she was contemplating slapping the next parent who asked me what I was doing for their kid while I was on leave, because I'm not the first teacher in the district to go on maternity and it's a pretty universal process as to what districts do for teachers taking maternity leave. 


Sorry that was a long rant. :dohh:


----------



## cupcake.

35 weeks today :happydance: 
It's still surreal to be this pregnant and i can't wait to welcome our little girl! 

I have another dr appointment tomorrow so i may have the cerclage pessary removed then. And i wonder how long she'll keep baking after the pessary is removed. We definitely want her to be as healthy as can be but we're also very ready to finally meet her!


----------



## todmommy4568

That's terrible Jess! They have all clearly had children and should understand :dohh:

I have been feeling so weird for about a week now. I am breaking out like crazy and have super random nausea. I am also a bottomless pit, I eat the same thing for breakfast every morning and usually i am more than fine at lunch but lately I have been starving mid morning and it's always like that. I told my mom last night that I was going to make a doc appt since I was pretty sure I have diabetes since I am always hungry and feeling sick haha. She told me to take a pregnancy test and I said nope I'm sick of negative tests I will just wait for my period. Well this morning after getting done with my hair and makeup and getting dressed I ended up calling in sick to work (hate when that happens! Couldn't I get sick before I'm done getting ready?!) Curiousity got the best of me since my mom planted the bug haha, I guess I should have went to work! :haha: I think this is my proof that it will happen when it is meant to haha we BD'ed 3 times this month and only one was 2 days before O lol. I'm shaking, and thrilled, and scared....and rambling haha
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1466.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## cupcake.

OH MY GOSH SHAN CONGRATS!!! :hugs: :happydance: :dust: 

This is awesome news !!! How many DPO are you now? Just look at that digital, i am so incredibly excited for you!


----------



## krissie328

Massive congrats Shan!! :wohoo:


----------



## todmommy4568

I am 14dpo :) I am feeling super cynical thinking my period will show up any time. My mom tried to remind me that I didn't even have symptoms really the with the other one so hopefully that is a good sign! And the other one was super faint frer not a digi...Made me laugh though...October sticky bean it is...just another year later lol


----------



## cupcake.

I have a good feeling about this one as well, a digi at 14 dpo is really good! Definitely pregnant, and i'm sure it'll be a sticky bean! :happydance: :dust:


----------



## Angel5000

OH MY GOD SHAN!!!! I literally started CRYING when I saw that test!! I can't even blame pregnancy hormones, I am just so happy for you!!!! OMG!!!! OMG!!!! OMG!!!!! 

As for timing... lets remember the cycle I got pregnant we only BD the day of a the +OPK, the rest of the month one or both of us were sick. :haha: 

OMG I'm so excited.... So awesome!!!! Only 14DPO? On a digi? Wow, that's awesome! Guess your body just wanted that October date ;) 

..... I'm having a deja vu moment. I think I dreamt about this yesterday. I remember waking up this morning thinking that I thought you were pregnant. And then shook myself out of it. :shrug: 




Heike - Congrats on 35 weeks! Let us know how the dr appointment goes! 



AFM - So the doctor's office called, my levels were higher than they wanted for my 1-hour glucose test so now I have to take the 3-hour test :wacko: :growlmad:

They didn't give me a number but I logged in online to see my lab report and the paperwork says they want #'s below 130 and mine was 155. :( I'm very unhappy about it. Basically I have to take a whole day off work to do this because they said I need to fast 8-12 hours beforehand, and I can come in anytime I want (no appointmnt needed, thankfully) but they recommend between 8 and 9 am (lab opens at 8) so that it's after sleeping (makes sense). Once I go in at 8am, then do the 3 hour test, I am not going to work. by the time I get to work it would be almost noon, plus I still would have to eat (I'll be lucky if I don't pass out) and no point in me going to work for less than 3 hours (teacher contract hours are 7:15am - 2:45pm at my school). Bah. I'm very unhappy. 

Silver lining - I decided I would go in on Thursday because that afternoon I'm supposed to be in a meeting after work (very boring) and I figure if I'm going to miss a day I'll miss the day of the meeting. :haha:


----------



## cupcake.

Ugh sorry about the 3 hour glucose test! But i agree, if you have to miss a whole workday, i'd totally chose the one that sucks most as well haha 

As for me, i just got home from the dr. with great news! He will remove the Cerclage Pessary next week but everything seems very stable and healthy and there's no need for me to stay on pelvic rest now! I'm so excited to be able to do laundry again und clean up around the house and basically just having something to do during the days. I can't wait to take long walks again (well, as long as the bladder allows) and get back into some light exercises.


----------



## Angel5000

That's great! I don't know that I would do very well on bed rest. I always joke that it would be nice to be required to just sit on the couch and do nothing but I'm sure that the minute that happened I'd start to go stir crazy. Plus, DH doesn't keep the house as clean as I like. :haha: 

Enjoy your walks! Can't believe your LO will be here soon!


----------



## krissie328

Great news Heike!! I cannot believe you almost to your due date!! How exciting. 

Jess- Sorry about your glucose test, fx your 3 hour goes better.


----------



## cupcake.

Thanks krissie &#128522; 
For the past 3 days i've been having lots of loose stools (so sorry for tmi). Like i've been going around 3-5 times a day since monday. 
That is super unusual for me, i've been suffering from constipation during pretty much all pregnancy and i've not changed my diet or anything. 
I'm wondering if my body may start to get ready for the birth! But on the other hand, i was just at the drs yesterday and there were no contractions on the CTG machine. I'm probably just getting my hopes up, though i do still hope to make it until at least next week.

Anyway, do you have any more pee porn Shan?! :D


----------



## krissie328

Heike- I think the prebirth phase can last a couple of weeks but definitely a good sign things might start moving along. I cannot believe how close you are to having your little lady. 

Afm, well I am finally in my tww!! My last cycle we had a chance was from July!! So it is nice to finally have a shot. We had great timing so I am so so hoping we get our bfp. We would have another July baby which would be just lovely.


----------



## todmommy4568

Heike that is great news!!

Thanks Jess!! Sorry about your glucose test, hopefully everything comes out okay!

Krissie yay for getting a chance! FX'ed!!!

No more pee porn yet haha. I did another cheapie this morning and it was pretty much the same as the one from Monday. I will post another picture when it gets darker haha right now I am just trying to remember that the cheapies are horrible for progression


----------



## krissie328

Oh yea, don't let the cheapies get you down. I can't wait to see more!!! 

I am so excited to be in with a chance. In fact I am too excited and I am afraid if I do get af it will not be good emotionally. Thankfully she is due on the weekend so I can have my pity party then.


----------



## todmommy4568

Yea I am definitely having symptoms and I have told others 101 times that cheapies are terrible for progression so I am taking my own advice and not worrying about it :) 

I don't want to jinx it but it seems like the majority of the time when you ovulate and have good timing it ends in pregnancy so I am super super hopeful!!!!


----------



## krissie328

Right!! Once I ovulate we seem to be pretty fertile! I just have a feeling so really hoping it is right. It was with my two losses. I just knew those cycles would be bfp. 

This cycle is weird anyways. I am having the worst cramps. I have read it is likely ovulation fluid/blood irritating the uterus. Which kinda grosses me out. :haha: But I am also having tons of saliva. Like what is up with that? I caught myself about to drool during a meeting today. That would have been cute. :rofl:


----------



## Angel5000

Heike - that sounds promising! I think I read somewhere that the prebirth phase stuff can be anwyhere from a few days to a few weeks so hopefully she'll stay put a little while longer, but it sounds like you're getting closer! I'm so excited for you! 

Krissie - Yay! Keeping FX that this is the month you got your bean! Sounds like a weird cycle though. Maybe your body just knows it's time and so it's prepping with extra saliva and weird cramps. lol

Shan - :D I'm still SO EXCITED for you!! Keep reminding yourself those cheapies are gonna suck with progression. My ICs had the worst progression. My best progression was with the FRERs and actually with the walmart 88 cent ones, funny enough.


----------



## todmommy4568

Yea I definitely don't want to stress, I have seen enough "cheapie progression" pics to know better haha. I have to remember circumstances were different as well. Wednesday was SMU after having very little to drink. This morning was FMU and I have been much more conscious of my water intake and had a bunch before bed. I forgot how much I loved being pregnant, note the sarcasm in the words please :haha: My appetite is super weird like if I eat too much I feel sick but regardless I am hungry every two hours which is different from last time. What is not different is the acne, oh the acne.....that was what made me lean towards thinking pregnancy it is already out of control. And the fatigue holy cow! Don't get me wrong I am thrilled and grateful but this is reminding me of how miserable I was when I was pregnant with Asher haha

Krissie how much longer do we have to wait?! :haha:


----------



## krissie328

Oh so long! Gonna try to hold out until Wednesday which will be 9 dpo. I think the earliest bfp I ever got was 9 or 10.


----------



## cupcake.

Shan, yeah definitely don't stress about those cheapies! It took ages for them to even show my bfp. But i still can't wait for more line porn :rofl: 

Krissie, yes it definitely looks like you ovulated and you had great timing! I'm having my fingers crossed :dust: 

And you're all right and i totally don't expect anything to happen so soon. If that is my body working to clean itself in preparation of labor, i definitely don't mind this going on for the next weeks it's a whole lot more comfortable than constipation :rofl:


----------



## cupcake.

Also, 31+0 vs 35+2 ! Haha seriously i just can't beliebe i've gotten so big! Like during day to day life i just don't realize the changes anymore unless i'm actively comparing. And I don't feel this bis, i can even still bend down to tie my shoelaces. It's crazy what the body goes through during pregnancy.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3377.jpg
File size: 82 KB
Views: 3


----------



## krissie328

Aww what a lovely bump! I never felt that big with ds. I was still able to do most everything except get other of bed gracefully. :haha: 

My dh did tell me sometime later I was that big. *gasp*


----------



## Blackrain90

OMG SHAN!!!!! So thrilled for you love!!!!

Sorry I haven't been able to read back much on everything, just got our house sold and finalizing our new purchase so has been a hectic last couple weeks.


----------



## mrscletus

Oh Shan---- I'm so glad I decided to check in today. That's so awesome!! Happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## Angel5000

Love the bump Heike!! I am with you on the not realizing how big you've gotten. I don't even realize how much bigger I am now than a few weeks ago unless I actively compare. 


I'm at the doctor's office now for my 3 hour test. :( Last time I ate was dinner last night (around 6:30pm, came in at 8am for lab work). First blood draw down, plus nasty drink. Now I'm waiting in the lobby with a timer set for 50 minutes to tell me when to go back there again for the next lab draw. Rinse and repeat. Blah. I can honestly say I feel like crap right now and I'm only 15 minutes past the drink. I don't handle a large amount of sugar well, and I really don't handle it well on an empty stomach. I am really tempted to lay down on these chairs (there are sets of chairs that are 3 connected but don't have arms on the middle bits so it's like a bench) and nap but I'm afraid I wouldn't realize the alarm was going off and if I miss a blood draw I think they make me redo it. And heck no I'm not doing that!


----------



## krissie328

Oh Jess that's horrible. I hope you feel better and it goes by quickly.


----------



## Angel5000

and done! now I'm home, feel kinda dizzy and fuzzy headed so I'm trying to rest and eat. They said to eat lots of protein and water so working on that. I'm just glad I'm done. My arm looks like I do drugs though! :haha:


----------



## todmommy4568

Thanks ladies!

Cute bump heike!

Jess I'm glad you got done with it! When do you get the results?

So I'm not sick today and I should be thrilled about that but I feel like it's about to send me into a tailspin :haha:


----------



## lvksa

Shan! What wonderful news. congratulations! 


My husband just came back from an 8 day business trip to Canada. I had to use a driver morning + afternoon for work those days. Last Wednesday I actually cried in the car on the way to work because this guy was driving like a maniac. When I arrived I sent my husband a message saying that I would never ride with that guy ever again. I ended up taking an Uber to go home that day.


----------



## Angel5000

Well it looks like I "passed" the glucose test. The tech said I'd get a call from the doctor within 24 hours if it was bad and I didn't get a call Friday at all. I logged into the online account yesterday evening and my results were available (I love online access to my labs!) and all of my numbers fall into the range of the "normal" listing on the lab so I think I'm good. :)


Shan - :haha: I had the same problem first tri, every time I didn't have a symptom or didn't feel sick or something I was sure something was wrong. :hugs: You got this. :) 





lvksa said:


> My husband just came back from an 8 day business trip to Canada. I had to use a driver morning + afternoon for work those days. Last Wednesday I actually cried in the car on the way to work because this guy was driving like a maniac. When I arrived I sent my husband a message saying that I would never ride with that guy ever again. I ended up taking an Uber to go home that day.

OMG That's scary! I'm so glad your husband is home and you won't have to use a driver anymore!


----------



## todmommy4568

Thanks Sam! That is terrible, I hate the way that cab drivers drive most of the time. We had a cab around Winnipeg for a trip since we were bar hopping and I was pretty sure we were going to die every time we got in a cab ha

Jess that is great news!

Yep I'm officially a mess haha, my nausea has subsided dramatically. My boobs still feel like they are on fire and my hips hurt really bad but some symptoms are subsiding. I'm guessing my hips are going to be a huge problem, I was chronically seeing a chiroprator after I had Asher because I tilted my pelvis giving birth to him and my hips always hurt and would pop out and now with muscles and joints loosening it is extremely painful and I haven't went to the chiropractor for a very long time. I read this article on miscarriage this morning and it has messed with my head all day long! My first appointment isn't until mid December and I think I may go insane for December rolls around :haha:


----------



## Angel5000

Mid December sounds so far away! Don't read any more articles on miscarriage though! Stay away! Just take care of yourself and relish in the joy that you are pregnant. :D (I should have taken this same advice during my early several weeks). There's nothing else you can do. :hugs: But of course we're here to listen and chat. And SO EXCITED for you! :happydance:


----------



## cupcake.

Yeah i second what Jess said but obviously i remember what a mess i was in early pregnancy (though granted, i did bleed but that gave me two early scans which was nice). 
But it is true, worrying will just make your days so much more stressfull and doesn't do anything else :hugs: 
I didn't even really have nausea, only a few times and that was around 10-12 weeks. You will probably eat your words in a few days/weeks when the nausea hits back full force haha


----------



## Angel5000

I can't believe it, I'm 30 weeks tomorrow!! Most of the time during the day I don't feel real big but in the pictures I definitely feel huge! 

I can't believe I'm down to 10 weeks until due date! :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2447.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 3









IMG_2448.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## krissie328

Aww lovely bump Jess! It's crazy to think you're only weeks away. 

:hugs: Shan, I understand and hope you are able to relax a bit. 

I've decided I'm gonna test with one of my osom in the morning. I figured it's Halloween and would be fun. I will only be 7 dpo so not expecting much but I've been dying to test.


----------



## todmommy4568

Yea I calmed myself down haha nothing I can do anyways it something is going to happen it will. And yea no more reading articles of that nature :haha:

Jess your bump is so cute, all baby


----------



## Angel5000

Thanks ladies! <3 

Krissie -Test! Yay! Not expecting much at 7dpo but who knows. :shrug: lol


----------



## todmommy4568

Krissie we must have posted at the same time, I totally missed that! :test:


----------



## krissie328

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/2415839-krissies-testing-thread.html#post37869753

I'm just gonna link my thread to here since it's so difficult to load pictures from my phone. :flower:


----------



## Angel5000

I feel like something was catching my attention but then I tried to make the pic bigger and couldn't see anything. :dohh:


----------



## krissie328

Jess- that's totally what's throwing me off too. Since I've started testing I will keep testing daily so will update tomorrow.


----------



## krissie328

I am so crampy today!! Hopefully that with all my creamy cm lead to my bfp!! 

Eh, but seriously these cramps!


----------



## cupcake.

Oh krissie i hope it turns to your BFP! I totally know what shadow you mean, 7dpo is just so early.. but who knows &#129300; 
I hope your cramps are worth it :) 

I went to see my mom for coffee today and she told me that my older sister was born on her due date, and then me and my younger sister were a bit over a week early. Combined with the fact that my cervix has started to shorten and open from the inside since 31 weeks i am getting my hopes up that we may be able to welcome this little girl sooner rather than later. 

I'm back at the drs. tomorrow and will get the cerclage pessary out. OH says he thinks she'll be here within a week of getting it out. It would be best if she stays in until 37 weeks so that she's definitely full term but i have to admit I am getting so anxious to meet her, i definitely wouldn't mind her coming soon


----------



## krissie328

Aww!! So close Heike. I am so excited for you. <3


----------



## Angel5000

Krissie - fx those are good signs!! I had some awful cramps in the early weeks with this one! 

Heike - wow! Getting so close!! Hope she stays in place until the 37 weeks but either way it looks like you'll have her soon!! <3


----------



## cupcake.

Well it turns out i was right, she definitely won't stay in there for long. 

I got the pessary removed (which by the way hurt so bad :( ) and it turns out it was pretty much all that was keeping her in. Cervix has shortened to 1,5cm and i am already dilated, he could get his finger through to baby's head so i'd guess 1-2 cm dilated. 
And that was right after taking out the pessary when i was still lying. He has me come back later today to check again, if something changes from my cervix carrying all the pressure of baby on its own, while standing and walking. 

I think it may actually be a real possibility of baby girl making her entrance within the week! I am now getting very nervous but at the same time i'm getting so excited to meet her. 

I'll definitely update later today again! 
But seriously ... i'm having a baby soon!


----------



## Angel5000

Oh wow!! I'm sure you're nervous, but how exciting at the same time! You're LO is almost here! Keep us updated and let us know how your next visit goes!


----------



## cupcake.

Okay so it doesn't seem to be as drastic anymore now haha 
There was no change in dilation when i went in again and no contractions so my cervix is definitely strong enough to hold her for now! 

Now it's just the waiting game, could be any day, could also still be after her due date haha 

My wild guess is that i'll be able to keep next appointment (next tuesday) but will go into labour before my appointment after that (tuesday after next tuesday), so sometime between 37+1 And 38 weeks which to me sounds like a great time frame to have a baby hahaha 

Any other wild guesses? :rofl:


----------



## krissie328

Hmm, I think you will are probably right and will have her between your next two appointments. How exciting!! 

I got to see a 5 month old baby today. Man it made me want one even more. Which is probably bad since I have convinced myself this is our cycle, so if it is not I am going to be so upset. I know better than to get my hopes up but its so hard when everything is pointing to it. Plus "that feeling" I have had with the last two is there. 

I cannot even think what our next move will be if af arrives this weekend, because she just won't! Probably just me having an emotional breakdown all week.


----------



## cupcake.

Krissie, you're still so early and everything sounds so promising, i'm having everything crossed that AF won't show up this weekend! 
I didn't see anything on today's test but 8dpo is still super early for that.
But i understand how seeing a baby makes it all even harder! 


Also (i'm so sorry i feel like i've been talking about myself all day...) i think i may have lost my Mucus Plug just now.. There was a big glob of what looked like stretchy but at the same time a bit clumpy mucus and it was streaked with bits of blood! 
However, since i just got the pessary removed today which must've really irritated my cervix tissue it just might be from that as well... but it really was a big blood streaked chunk of glibbery CM .. 
I'm a nervous but excited mess today haha


----------



## todmommy4568

I am guessing before your Tuesday appt! Exciting!

Krissie I didn't see anything on today's test but like the other girls said it is still super early! I have everything crossed for you!

I don't feel pregnant really today, except of course as I say that I get some dull ache in my uterus to remind me haha. I didn't get a chance to eat my mid morning snack today and didn't get sick so that was awesome but of course worrying. I'm actually feeling pretty calm about it all which is surprising. Think I have just finally accepted that worrying will do nothing and all I can do is enjoy every day that I remain pregnant haha. I am so ready to order some maternity pants for work, I am so bloated! I took two pairs of work pants to the seamstress today because one needs to be hemmed and one needs a hem repair and she said they are backed up and it will be 2 weeks before they are done. All I could think was in 2 weeks they won't even fit :dohh: I am trying to eat good and I have been except for the Halloween candy :blush: Hopefully when all the candy is gone I can drop a few lbs haha I have already come to terms with the fact that I can't stay away from the candy :haha: I found some dress pants on Amazon that are early term under the belly maternity pants and they are only $20 so I think I might just order them, I'm sick of being uncomfortable and I can't go up a size because the legs are too big ugh


----------



## krissie328

Maternity clothes are so difficult to pick. I have some left over from ds but I always felt so frumpy. 

Good luck Heike, definitely could be part of your plug. I didn't lose mine until I was in labor. It was pretty disgusting.


----------



## Angel5000

Had my 30wk apointment today. Everything looks good. Doctor gave me a belly support band (they'll bill insurance, which she said usually pays but if not it's not expensive). I wasn't sure about it at first but the minute they put it on me I felt SO MUCH BETTER! I might be able to actually move around the classroom better at work now and not sit the whole day! :haha:

Odd story, so my doctor is running late today, which is rare for her. Usually she's right on time or 5-10 mins late max but today she was running 30-40 minutes late and the receptionist apologizes profusely and tells us its becuase she had to leave midday to deliver a baby. Totally makes sense to me. I'm surprised she even came back after that. Anyway, the nurse apologizes and so does doctor. Every time I keep telling them "not a problem". Dr actually tells me "Wow, thank you for being so understanding". I'm surprised and say "well, if you're delivering a baby how can I not be flexible. That could be me in a couple months and I'd appreciate you actually showing up to the delivery :haha: ", she told me that most of her pregnant patients actually yell at the receptionists or nurse over it (but never the doctor) and they've had a rough day because most of hte patients were really not understanding or patient about it. 

This just blows me away. Coming from a doctor who is NEVER late (and I can honestly say that I've never been in a doctor's office that was this on time, ever. I'm used to waiting 30-60mins past an appointment time), I can't believe these women would be angry that she's late because she was delivering a baby....when they are all about to be in that same situation soon, and I can guarantee these same people will all be pissed if she doesn't arrive on time to deliver their baby because she had pregnant patients to see! Ugh. I just felt bad for my doctor, and for her nurse (who is an incredibly sweet woman, and great at her job, and has to bear the brunt of the craziness). 

Anyway, just a random rant. 


Heike - I think you're probably right, she'll probably come between your appointments. <3 What you are describing does sound kind of like a mucus plug but I would have no idea, honestly! :dohh: 

Krissie - Awww :hugs: I'm so hoping this is your month!! I can't see anything different on today's test than yesterdays, but that isn't a surprise for me either (as we all know on this thread). And 8DPO is still really early. AF is due this weekend? 


Shan - Maternity clothes can be such a pain! I seriously started wearing the "below the belly" maternity pants by 8 weeks because the bloating was just too much for me to be comfortable. I say order the maternity pants just for comfort sake! Either that or get that band (my sister gave me one, lifesaver!) that you can wear over your pants and keep your pants unbuttoned, but it keeps the pants up. I don't know where to get one though, or which ones really work well because I tried one that sucked but the one my sister gave me works miracles. I use it often. Ooh and if you have a Ross anywhere I would see if you can find anything there. I got a ton of cheap maternity stuff there, and pretty good quality.


----------



## krissie328

Yea, af is due Sunday. I'm getting my typical pre af rage so now feeling discouraged. It also could be dh was being unreasonable today. :growlmad: 

So just hoping it's normal early pregnancy hormones. I am user dizzy tonight, which is unusual for for me. No idea if it's a pregnancy sign though.


----------



## cupcake.

Krissie, it could also be early pregnancy hormones! And being dizzy could totally be a symptom as well. I'm still having a good feeling about this cycle for you :dust: :) 

Shan, i had to stop wearing my regular jeans super early as well due to bloat. Since I didn't want to get maternity pants yet then i just got a couple super cheap jeggings type pants with elastic waistbands. But It's probably not as easy with more dressy pants :/ 

Jess, glad the band is giving you relief! Being comfortable makes such a difference and is so important for feeling good and capable overall especially when it comes to work! 

Afm, i lost some more plug during the night, not chunks as big as last night though, but i'm now quite sure it's plug! 
No other news though, no pain or contractions or even discomfort, except that i also started to have diarrhea last night and had it again during the night and now this morning still a bit. That could also be from eating Fast Food for dinner last night though :rofl:


----------



## Angel5000

Krissie - FX it's just hormones. 

Heike - How soon before labor does the plug usually come out? I'm so excited you're almost there! :D


----------



## cupcake.

Jess, i think it's pretty much the same as anything during pregnancy - it varies a lot haha some go into labor immediately but from what i've read it's usually within a week of losing the plug. 

Nothing happening yet though. I keep losing more bits of plug though i think. 

I am definitely full blown nesting though. Spending my time cleaning and DIYing bows and headbands for her &#128525;


----------



## todmommy4568

I have heard with the plug you can actually lose it and it can/may regenerate. It can be lost several times. I love the headbands, so adorable!

K I'm done testing, I still have more but no reason anymore haha the cheapie is as dark as the day after my 10,000 unit trigger. Save em for the next friend I have who thinks she is preggo :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1485.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## krissie328

Beautiful Shan! :happydance:


----------



## cupcake.

Oh gosh shan those are beautiful lines!! You are definitely pregnant! :happydance: 

Yeah it can regenerate, and i've lost tiny bits for weeks but what i lost was a really big chunk and i've lost more chunks (not as big as the first one though) since. Can it really regenerate even after losing so much of it? 

I know i shouldn't get my hopes up too high that i'll go into labor soon.. i just want her here already there is zero patience left haha 

And i guess i was in a zone yesterday i think they are so cute :cloud9: :cloud9: i can't wait to see little Mariella wear them :cloud9:

https://i63.tinypic.com/2vukinr.jpg


----------



## Angel5000

Shan - Those are some of the most BEAUTIFUL lines I have seen! You are DEFINITELY pregnant! :happydance: :cloud9: 

Heike - those bows are adorable!! <3 I am not even remotely that creative. :haha:


----------



## krissie328

Heike- those are adorable! I'm gonna have to have you make me some if we have a little girl. :D


----------



## lvksa

11 pm here 
Just read through the past posts. 
Looking forward to more news :D

I had my last classes today. Exams on Sunday and Monday. After that I'll just have marking to do and then I'm basically free of responsibilities while at work.

Restless leg syndrome is driving me nuts these past few days. I got rls before pregnancy, but it would go away when I went to lay in bed. Had it in first tri...not at all in second tri...now it seems to never go away in the evenings unless I'm upright. 

I'm running out of things to wear at this point. I've only bought 2 maternity tees and 1 tank top...no bottoms. A lot of my pre pregnancy clothes were still okay (other than jeans). Broke down and bought a pair of pajamas today...couldn't handle the waistband on my pj bottoms anymore. I've gained almost 7 kilo during this pregnancy and it seems every bit of it is in my belly. 

My apartment is a mess, but I just don't have the energy to complete more than 1 or 2 tasks after work these days. 

Anyone have any hospital bag must have suggestions?


----------



## Angel5000

Hi ladies! 

Sam - Sounds nice to have your exams coming up and then no responsibilities at work! What do you do after exams are done? Do students still come to school? I'm interested in how your system works. 

So sorry about the RLS! I had read a couple times that RLS is a common pregnancy symptom, but I had never heard of anyone who had to deal with it. 

I actually started wearing DH's pajama bottoms :haha: I couldn't handle dealing with the wastband on mine either!


----------



## todmommy4568

Heike there have been other ladies in my moms group that have lost big chunks several times but they were usually earlier like 33-34 weeks...since you are farther it could be different. She needs to hurry up if my guess of before Tuesday is going to be right!

Sam that's exciting to be finishing up with things at school!

Krissie how are things for you??


----------



## krissie328

Af is due today and bfn. But no period either. My temp dropped to the coverline yesterday so I suspect af is just taking her time.


----------



## todmommy4568

I'm sorry :hugs:


----------



## cupcake.

todmommy4568 said:


> Heike there have been other ladies in my moms group that have lost big chunks several times but they were usually earlier like 33-34 weeks...since you are farther it could be different. She needs to hurry up if my guess of before Tuesday is going to be right!
> 
> Sam that's exciting to be finishing up with things at school!
> 
> Krissie how are things for you??

Yeah i do think you're right. I've been losing more plug but none of the chunks had any blood in it except the very first. 
I have been getting some light cramping/lower back ache and pressure but i doubt it'll turn into real labor soon. I need to be patient and give her all the time she needs to bake to perfection (especially considering that according to my doctor she's quite small. Not alarmingly small like something's wrong, just a small little lady, but the chunkier she can get before birth, the better i guess) 
I'm just really not known for my patience.. :rofl: 

Krissie, i'm sorry :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Angel5000

So Sorry Krissie. :hugs: :(


----------



## lvksa

Heike &#8212; I forgot to mention how adorable those bows are. Super sweet. &#8212; Sending you some vibes of patience :) God willing she will come at exactly the right time :)

Jess &#8212; I work in an English department at an institute that provides a 1 year program for 1st year university students. (4 levels &#8212; 8 week sessions) We are just finishing the first 8 week session. I just gave my last exams today. Hooray! Anyways, the other teachers will have a week break and then they will start classes again for another 8 week session. They haven&#8217;t put me on the schedule to teach because I could end up having to leave at anytime and it is better for the students to have the same teacher for all 8 weeks, instead of having to switch :). &#8212; The RLS&#8230;ugh&#8230;I actually started wearing a pair of compression socks just to get to sleep. When I wake up I take them off and continue sleeping, haha. 

Shan &#8212; It has been a crazy second half of the session. I&#8217;m just looking forward to not having so much prep work to do.

Krissie &#8212; sorry to see your update about the bfn and temp drop <3

&#8212;&#8212;

I&#8217;ve been having moments of pretty extreme tightening in my belly since the second trimester. A couple of weeks ago I started to get the tightening with pain in my belly and in my back. I don&#8217;t really know if they are contractions or what&#8230; They are not consistent. I get them anywhere from 1 to 3 times a day at random times. Today I had it happen 3 times while at work. 10:30 am / 11:30 am and then around 1:15 pm. I&#8217;m thinking to call my doctor to ask about it. I didn&#8217;t mention anything during my last appointment a few days ago because I just figured it is normal.


----------



## krissie328

Sam- sounds like Braxton Hicks to me. 

Heike- hoping all is well with you. 

Afm, af arrived yesterday afternoon. I'm feeling better now. I've decided to switch back to clomid since it's worked twice for me. I feel like it works better for my body. I'm also going to throw in black cohosh cd 2-12.


----------



## lvksa

Krissie - Best wishes for this cycle &#10084;&#65039; -- I thought they might be Braxton hicks which is why I didn't mention anything to the doctor, but today when a colleague saw me and asked what's up she said "Those are contractions". Did you have BH contractions with pain?


----------



## krissie328

I only had a few and none with pain just the tightening. But it's possible to have contractions at your gestation that aren't actually doing anything. False labor is pretty common from what I understand.


----------



## lvksa

Thanks, Krissie &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#55356;&#57145;&#55356;&#57145;


----------



## cupcake.

Thanks for asking, i'm still very much pregnant haha I've been bouncing on my birthing ball a lot and it does feel like i have more pressure and feel a bit more achey but i think that may just be her dropping further. I don't think I've had any real contractions yet, except lots of BH but without any pain. 

Have my next appointment tomorrow and I'm very curious to see if i've progressed any further. But yay, 37 weeks today so i'll definitely have a term baby :happydance: 

I'm glad you're okay krissie :hugs: and I'm having everything crossed for this Clomid Cycle!


----------



## krissie328

Yay for 37 weeks. <3


----------



## Angel5000

Sam - oh wow I really like the way that system is set up. Makes it so much easier to take a bit of time off when you are doing 8 week sessions like that! Those sound like contractions (probably braxton hicks). I'm getting the same thing, only without the pain. My doctor says they're very normal and can happen several times a day, even several times an hour, as long as they aren't increasing to something like every 5-10 minutes. She recommended making sure to increase water intake to help, and try changing position if possible. Of course i laughed when she said to try laying down and see if that alleviates it because I can't exactly do that in the middle of teaching. :haha: Make sure to mention at your next appointment, especially since you are having pain with it, but I think it's normal at this point. 

Heike - yay for reaching full term!! <3 

Krissie - :hugs: I really hope the clomid does it for you this cycle. Keeping FX crossed!


----------



## cupcake.

Well, baby girl seems to have made herself quite comfy in there now! 
After looking like she might be here any minute last week, things have calmed down now. 

She's around 47cm and 2900gram now and there's no telling when she'll be here! Uugh, getting so impatient and now she's decided she doesn't want to come out anymore! Ah well, most important that she's healthy :)


----------



## krissie328

Already a feisty little one Heike!! But absolutely the best thing is for her to keep cooking. She will be here soon. 

Jess and Sam- definitely increase water. It will help a lot. 

Shan- how are you feeling?

Afm, started clomid last night. I am starting to lose my optimistism that clomid is going to work for us. I am going to give it a go this cycle but I am really feeling like it might be time to move onto something else.


----------



## lvksa

Jess - it is definitely a benefit of working in a place that is women only. It just means everyone sort of gets it and that makes being pregnant and working so much easier. I ended up calling my doctor to check in because I continued to have the contractions every hour or two. She just said its normal and if the pain is strong do what you can to make yourself comfortable. Luckily, I am not having trouble dealing with it :). Changing position or lying down doesn't do anything for me, haha. 

Krissie - will do &#10084;&#65039;&#55357;&#56842; -- don't lose hope, this could be the cycle you need for it to work. You're in my prayers.


----------



## Angel5000

Today I'm so emotional. I haven't really been very emotional this pregnancy, but It's only 6:35am and I've been crying since I woke up. Not sure how I'll make it through the entire day of work, just hoping I Don't have a break down in front of class! :dohh: :wacko: 


Heike - sounds like you've got a stubborn one there! :haha:

Krissie - :hugs: Hoping that this cycle works for you. Is there a back up plan if clomid doesn't work?

Sam - Yes, that is definitely nice about being at a place that is women only!


----------



## krissie328

Jess- it is understandable. I hope you feel better soon. 

Afm, no idea what the next step would be. I plan to meet with my doctor soon and discuss it. I have four rounds of 50 mg clomid left and 1 round of femara so I might exhaust those. We don't have the extra right now to really pursue much fertility treatment so outside of maybe injects we probably won't pursue anything else for a couple of years, if ever. 

I am hoping my doctor will add in a trigger shot but I have no idea if he will. He is just a regular ob/gyn so I don't know how much fertility stuff he deals with outside of oral meds.


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm out again this month starting to take a toll


----------



## krissie328

:hugs: I totally get it Kaiecee. I'm right there with you.


----------



## Angel5000

I'm having some pretty bad hip and pelvic pain. It's progressively gotten worse over the last week and now any sort of walking (or anything that requires moving my legs) is very painful. Mostly centered in my hips and pelvic bone (think near bikini line). I'm not sure how I'm going to go another 2 months if this doesn't stop.... sleeping last night could only happen with my body pillow folded between my legs, which was fine until I went to roll over and the pain of rolling over woke me up. A lot. :cry:


----------



## krissie328

I've heard of that Jess. Some women report physical therapy helps relieve some of the pain. I'm sorry you are going through it. :hugs:


----------



## cupcake.

I'm sorry jess that sounds awful :( 
I agree a lot of doctors here prescribe physical therapy to help with the pain. 

Last night i was feeling very crampy with lots of lower back pain. I was so hoping that maybe something would start during the night but no haha


----------



## Angel5000

I'm going to talk to the doctor Tuesday and see if she can recommend some physical therapy or chiropractic or something.


----------



## cupcake.

How's everyone doing? 

Since last night, all throughout the night and still now I've been losing ridiculous amounts of plug! There wasn't any blood with it ever but it's so incredibly much and just keeps coming out everytime i go to the bathroom. 
I really don't want to get my hopes up again but those amounts of plug, seriously haha 
I really hope it means little girl is getting ready


----------



## krissie328

She will be here before you know it Heike! 

Things are going so slow here. I've been feeling really down about ttc and everything lately. Waiting to o at this point in about a week-week and a half or so. I'm not feeling very optimistic so I'm just hoping I can manage to bd at the right times.


----------



## Angel5000

Doing okay here. We got our floors in this weekend! :happydance: Now that I see how lovely they are I wish I had done the bedrooms too! :haha: That's on our list for a year or so from now. We didn't have the money to swing the whole house, nor did we want to have to shuffle that much furniture around all at once. I already feel like I Feel a difference in my asthma though when we're in the main part of the house. It was really gross when they pulled up the carpet tos ee how much dirt and dust was under the carpet, and then they pulled up the carpet padding and I could see how much nasty crap had got below the pad onto the subfloor and, seriously, I can't believe all that hair, dirt, and dust was just sitting there! Yuck. 

On another note -we went to the roller skating rink yesterday for my niece's birthday. I obviously did not get on roller skates, but was watching and a lady asked me when I was due. I told her January and her eyes got wide and she said "Oh my, I'm SO sorry. You look like you should be due any day now!" :rofl: Yeah, lady, tell me about it! :haha: 


Heike - you're so close!

Krissie - :hugs: Hoping for the best timing for you this cycle!


----------



## cupcake.

I'm so sorry krissie, i'm having everything crossed for you! 
But i remember how awful it feels to be in a funk like that and just have no hope, i felt like that all the time when i had all those anovulatory cycles :hugs: :hugs: 

Jess, yay for new flooring, especially if it makes your asthma better! How's your pain?


----------



## krissie328

Thanks ladies.. it's so hard.

Jess- that just creeps me out! I want to get new flooring in my living room. I'm hoping this summer to do that. I'm sure it's nasty under the carpet. Did you replace it with carpet or do something else? We were thinking a laminate fake wood with a really large and plush throw rug.


----------



## Angel5000

The pain was great on Friday. We had no school in honor of Veteran's day & with the flooring mostly going in Friday I spent the day in my room, on my bed, with the dogs, not really moving around. So I felt great. Yesterday we were running errands and I was up and around more and the pain was bad again. Today it's off and on. But I'm not moving a lot. It's really bad if I try to balance on one leg so putting on pants is excruciating if I'm not sitting down. :wacko: Going to probably spend the next few weeks teaching sitting down. WHich I HATE but not much I can do about it. :( I'll ask doc on Tuesday for recommendations. 


Krissie - We replaced the main house (all except hte bedrooms) with a higher end laminate fake wood. We are going to get a nice large throw rug for the living room. I really wanted true hardwood but really couldn't manage the cost so we went in when Home Depot was having a sale on the laminate and the installation and was able to get some pretty nice laminate for a good price. Next year we will replace the bedrooms. We've debated about whether to use carpet again in bedrooms or switch those to wood too and I think after seeing how nasty that floor was, and doing some research, we've decided to do laminate wood for the bedrooms. Health wise I think it'll be better in the long run. It'll be colder (and we live in a cold climate) but that's what rugs and heaters are for. :)


----------



## krissie328

That's what we plan to do. We want to do laminate in the whole house except the hall and upstairs bedrooms. We do want carpet there. And then slate tiles in the bathrooms and kitchen.

Carpet can be so gross so I can't wait to get rid of it. Hopefully we can do it in two phases, upstairs this summer and downstairs the following winter or summer depending on if I get pregnant.


----------



## lvksa

Hi girls &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
Glad to see everyone is doing okay.

The talk of carpet... We have a lot of ceramic tiles in our apartment (which is the norm here). We out carpet down in the two living rooms -- the men's section one needed it because the seating is on the floor. I vacuum those two rooms so often because this city is desert and you can't imagine how quickly dust settles here. 

I actually vacuum the ceramic instead of sweeping it because the dust is so fine &#55357;&#56904;.

Jess - is the pain in the groin area? I get this pain in the inside of my right leg like where my leg meets my bikini area...I guess it's near the pubic bone.. Mine happens randomly and makes me jump as it's quite strong. 

Heike - hope you're doing alright with the waiting :)

Krissie - sending you a hug and some prayers &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Angel5000

I couldn't imagine all the dust you have to deal with. Makes sense why most rooms would be ceramic tiles. Probably a lot cooler in the summer heat too. I tend to vacuum our non-carpeted areas because of the dogs. My dogs are small and they have fine hair and it is hard to sweep up well so even though I sweep daily I tend to vacuum those areas once a week at least too. Now with the wood floors I will probably just vacuum them still, my vacuum cleaner has a hardwood attachment, and will use my steam mop on them once a week or so. 


Sam - the pain is in the groin area but it's more like in the pelvis bone across the front of the pelvis. I do sometimes get a pain like what you described, on the inside of the leg where the leg meets the bikini area (like the hip-ish but on the inside of the leg). 

The things that happen to us when we're pregnant! It's insane. I'll be glad when she's finally here and I don't have quite as much discomfort. I'll take not sleeping over the inability to walk. At least I'll have my LO at that point!


----------



## cupcake.

Omg, i'm having a baby soon! 
Had my 38 week appointment this morning and baby girl didn't do too well on the monitors. So my Dr. referred me to the hospital. I'm having a stress test done soon and depending how baby girl is handling the stress i'll either be induced or will get a section. I hope i won't end up needing a section but either way i'll have my baby soon!


----------



## krissie328

Congrats Heike! Enjoy the experience either way. You'll be holding her soom. <3


----------



## todmommy4568

Exciting! Best of luck!!!! Can't wait to see a picture and hear how things went!


----------



## cupcake.

She was doing really good during the stress test, i was monitored about 4 hours. I'll be monitored again in a couple hours and have a talk with the doctor about what we'll do.

I definitely don't need a section now (obviously who knows what kind of complications would come during labor but for now i don't need one) and since Baby was doing so well it may not even be necessary to induce now. 
I have to say though, obviously i'm glad baby is doing well and maybe just had a one off but the stress is definitely getting to me. So i'm actually hoping the doctor will start the induction, because after weeks of worrying she'll be too early then all signs of impending labor going away, i had to monitor my blood pressure for the past two weeks because i had episodes of high blood pressure that worried my dr. for a while and now this.. After all that stress and worry i just want her here as soon as possible :/

Edit

Had another 45 mins of monitoring and baby is definitely fine. I'll be monitored once more in about an hour and then tomorrow will probably start the induction. The doctor does agree that it wouldn't do any good to add unnecessary stress and worrying, he's very understanding which is definitely a relief! 

I'm still expecting it to take a couple days though, so i'm not counting on a baby in my arms until the weekend. But who knows, with an already shortened and open cervix maybe it won't even take too long. 
Anyways, i can't believe when i leave the hospital i will have my baby with me!


----------



## todmommy4568

Very exciting heike! I'm glad they aren't making you wait!

Quick baby update we are 15 days away from the first appointment yay! I am so excited and it will definitely give me some needed reassurance since I don't feel pregnant at all. The only thing that makes me feel pregnant is the way my stomach is changing despite the fact that I have only gained 2 pounds and my boobs are terribly sore all the time.

Now time for my nervous "rant." :haha: I am guessing with the professional backgrounds we have in the group at least one person has had to take boards and knows what I am going through haha. My boards are in two days, Thursday at 8 am to be specific. I am freaking out! And I have told everyone when they are so if I fail I will have to say it a billion times because I'm sure everyone will ask. I am beyond nervous, I know that I know the material but my biggest fear is I will be so nervous that I will second guess myself and fail miserably. Plus if I fail I have to wait three months to re take the exam and it will be so hard to find a job without a license. It is possible but won't be easy. My only saving grace is that I am considering doing autism intervention and they don't need a license. Idk I just need to put it out there as I'm freaking out. And I am so sick of everyone saying you will do fine. I know they are trying to be supportive but it doesn't help my nerves. And then on top of all of this one of the girls at my placement is going to be out for 2-3 weeks and the boss just asked me to handle her caseload independently while she is gone. I am super flattered that she has enough trust in me to let me work independently but I am also super nervous about that too lol. It would be so embarrassing to crash and burn. I think all in all I am having trouble focusing on anything positive at the moment haha


----------



## Angel5000

So doctor says that my hip and pelvis pain is completely normal and while she sympathizes there isn't a lot she can do. She has suggested doing massage every other week and if that isn't helping she will give me a referral for Physical Therapy. She also gave me a few stretches to do that will hopefully help. 


Congrats Heike!! That's so exciting that you'll have our little girl soon!! 


Shan - :hugs: I totally get it. I had similar fears and freak outs over taking my licensing test for my teaching cert. The Texas cert was easy but the Washington one is much harder and most people reported failing at least once so I was a mess (plus it was like $250 a test and if you fail you pay the $250 again!). I won't say "you'll be fine" because that doesn't help. But make sure you are prepping, and study and go through all the study guides that you can find, because the best way to feel better and deal with the anxiety is to make sure you're prepared. Good luck! :) 

How long after you test do you have to wait for results?


----------



## todmommy4568

Thanks Jess. They put out a version of an old exam as a practice and I took that and passed. I reviewed it tonight and feel like I can see the rationale in all the questions so I am feeling a tad bit better now that I feel confident in the reasoning. You get the results as soon as you hit the submit button. I will probably sit there with my eyes closed for 5 minutes after I submit so I can mentally prepare :haha: I hear ya on the price, ours is $230 and the same way if you fail you have to pay again


----------



## cupcake.

Well, it seems like we have a stubborn little one that wants to decide herself when she comes! 
It's almost 6am now and about an hour ago my waters broke! 
No contractions yet, so now it's just waiting and a lot of monitoring during the day to see if i start contractions. If not i'll end up being induced anyway obviously but i have a feeling things are going to progress all on their own. 

Midwive checked me and i'm at almost 3cm already. Eeek, i'll definitely have a baby in my arms soon!


----------



## cupcake.

Well 9 hours after my waters broke we welcomed out little girl earthside! 

She is a little one at 50cm and 2760grams (sorry don't know the conversion) but she's perfectly healthy and so pretty &#128525;
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3895.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mrscletus

oh my goodness.. she is precious!!! Congrats!!! Hope you are feeling well and getting some rest. Cant wait to see more pics.


----------



## todmommy4568

Congrats! 19.6 inches and a tad over six pounds :)


----------



## krissie328

Aww how precious!


----------



## Angel5000

Awwww she's adorable!! And not too small, just over 6 lbs is still a very decent weight. :) <3 Can't wait to see more pics! :D


----------



## todmommy4568

I passed my boards!!! 21 more days of school/internship and then I am officially a licensed social worker!!!!


----------



## mrscletus

Shan that's awesome... I just recently started looking at options to go back to school (online though)... and social service is at the top of my list.


----------



## krissie328

Awesome job Shan!!! I meant to reply and say I had to take a test to get certified and it was so nerve wracking! 

Heike- 6 lbs is a great weight!! I hope you are enjoying her oh so much! 

Afm, I am just a mess it seems. I am trying to get myself in order but I am really struggling. I don't know if it is the clomid, the constant failed cycles, or just in general life pressures. I really hope having time off next week helps me reset some.


----------



## todmommy4568

That's great Julie! I don't think I will ever be in child protection, I feel like I wouldn't be able to leave work at work. I would constantly be thinking about the kiddos

Krissie I'm sorry to hear that :hugs: The emotional turmoil is the absolute worst...I hope things start looking up soon :hugs:


----------



## Angel5000

I've been doing some of the stretches my doctor recommended and that seems to be helping some. I was at least able to get around my classroom a little more yesterday. And I've schedule myself a massage for this weekend so that will help loosen some of the muscles too. 


Shan - Congrats!!!! :happydance: 

Krissie - :hugs: Really sounds like you need a chance to just sit and relax and mentally/emotionally recover. I hope you can do that next week.


----------



## krissie328

Jess- that is good things are feeling better. Fx they improve or at least don't get worse. 

Social work can be a hard job but I am sure it is very rewarding. Our school social worker is amazing. I have a friend currently going for his MSW and plans to do counseling with veterans. I think he will be fantastic when he is finished. 

Thanks for the support ladies. It has been so rough. DH got moved back to second shift instead of day shift and so I am just so emotional spent. I cannot believe it to be honest. But nothing I can do to change the crap situation.


----------



## cupcake.

Hi ladies..
We got released from hospital yesterday only to be back today :( she has lost too much weight and seems weak in general, couldn't even keep her awake long enough to feed.. so we went to children emergency and got admitted. 

She's running a bit too cold as well and we're hoping it's just that she needs to gain weight to be strong enough to keep her temperature and eat regularly etc, rather than maybe an infection or something.. 

I'm pretty much an emotional mess right now. Seeing my baby all hooked up to monitors and in one of those warming beds from the hospital is seriously by far so much more painful than childbirth was :(


----------



## krissie328

Heike- :hugs: remember to take care of yourself. Every time ds is sick it breaks my heart.


----------



## Angel5000

I went and got a massage today. He literally spent the whole hour working on my hips and lower back and glutes, nothing else. Thnakfully afterwards my hips weren't hurting anymore and I could walk again. Still have the pelvic pain but it was a little less, and I could tolerate it a lot easier without the combination of pelvis + back and hip pain! 

Friday we went and toured one of the local daycare centers that I'm strongly leaning toward using. We won't have to worry about it until September because between my mom and sister and me having summer break off, I've managed to wrangle care until then. I'm really happy with this center, we had a lot of referrals to go there and they have a great educational curriculum that they use, starting as early as infant care. Plus they are breastmilk friendly location (a lot of places are not!) and even encourage moms to come in on lunch break and breast feed in the infant room if they want to. Plus their fees are very reasonable compared to some of the other places around. I'm very happy wiht this place I think. :)

We're looking at hospital tour, and the hospital we will deliver at has some pics online which make the birthing suites look pretty nice. I think I've decided to go ahead and sign up for a childbirth class, but of course I'm too late to do a 5-week class so I think we'll do a 2-day class. It'll be a long weekend but they cover all the same info as the 5 week class, just a little quicker. I'm also going ot sign us up for infant CPR. There's ALSO a breastfeeding class that's available that I am going to look at since I am so new to everything. I'm the kind of person that likes to overprepare (helps with my anxiety) so I think I'll be doing a few of these. I had thought about it before but honsetly most of this pregnancy hasn't felt "real" until right about now! :dohh:


Heike - :hugs: I'm so sorry, but hopefully the hospital can figure out why she's losing weight and not staying warm. Like Krissie says, make sure you're taking care of yourself too.


----------



## krissie328

Heike- my son lost 25% of his weight by 2 weeks. He couldn't gain and was very lethargic and cold. It was due to me having virtually no milk supply. Once I started supplementing with formula he was a new baby. It wasn't what I wanted but in the end was our only option. But that fear and trauma still haunt me. What you are describing sounds just like what I went through. And I'm so so sorry because it was so scary.


----------



## cupcake.

It turns out she does have an infection and needs a week of antibiotics. 
It's so so hard seeing her with a needle in her hand and hooked up to all those monitors. 
I hope she feels better within a few days of treatment and i hope i get to finally take her home for good after that week of anribiotics. 
I'm so heartbroken


----------



## krissie328

That's good they figured it out. I hope she gets better quickly.


----------



## lvksa

Heike - congratulations! She's beautiful. -- Thanks be to God that they know what is wrong and are doing what they can. Keep your head up, it will all be okay.

Shan - Congrats! *high five*

Krissie - take that time to relax for sure. 

Jess - glad the massage seemed to help. That's good news for sure. -- I have no idea what I am going to do for childcare...I get 35 days paid leave and then I will try to get another month unpaid...after that I have no clue. We have no family here in this city and childcare isn't easy to come by. God willing I find a solution.

--

I have a doctors appointment this afternoon. I'll have an ultrasound to see how everything is going. I'm still having the hourly contractions, but thankfully I sleep like a rock and unless I'm already awake I sleep through them unless it's a particularly strong one.


----------



## krissie328

Sam- I'd start looking and get on some waitlists.

Jess- great news on finding a daycare you're happy with. Ds will be going to preschool/daycare next year and I have it narrowed down to two. Basically whichever one has an opening first. 

Fx the pain doesn't come back.


----------



## cupcake.

Thanks for all the support ladies :hugs: 
I'm sorry i can't really keep up with everyone right now, but i wanted to update: 

From other blood tests it turned out that it isn't an infection after all! 
Antibiotics have been stopped, we are staying another night though. She is drinking so much better already and i got my milk in today so i pump and give her formula if she's still hungry after. It's going really really well! 
Her temperature is still not 100% stable but i think she's just about there! 
If things keep going like this we can definitely go home tomorrow and have a happy healthy baby at home, finally! :happydance: 

It seems it was just a combination of everything. Her being small anyway and losing weight, not being ablento drink much during our hospital stay and her jaundice being not extreme but just a tad bit worse than most babies, she just wasn't strong enough to thrive.

I hope once her weight stabilizes i can go back to breastfeeding (i could obviously do it now but i rather she gets her food without much effort so she can use all her strength and energy towards gaining weight and holding her temp). It was so so important for me to breastfeed but seriously after this experience i do not care how she gets her food, just that she does! 

seriously, it just was the best news ever this morning! :happydance:


----------



## todmommy4568

That's great news heike! Now that your milk has come in she should be able to get plenty from you, even if she is attached to the boob 24/7 haha. Either way I'm glad things are working out!


----------



## lvksa

Krissie - I wouldn't even know where to start. Two women I work with use a daycare inside a compound but it's so far from me. Most places I've checked about online only accept 1 year and up. I need to ask around more..

Heike - glad to hear the good news &#55357;&#56842;

--

Went to my appointment. Everything is good with baby, but my amniotic fluid is quite low. I got a sick leave note and will not go to work this week. Next week if my fluid is still low I might need to consider being induced and trying to deliver.


----------



## Kaiecee

Cd1 for me but having the worst Ov pain from the clomid feel like I'm dying


----------



## Angel5000

I only have one more day of work this week and then I get the rest of hte week off! Yay! I'm so excited. Of course that will make the next 3 full weeks after Thanksgiving (before Christmas break) extremely long. I can't believe how close we are to December, which means how close I am to being less than a month away from baby! :wacko: 


Heike :hugs: I hope she is feeling better soon! I can't imagine how that must feel! 

Sam - Good luck finding childcare! Are there not many child care facilities there? Perhaps you can find a nanny for the first few months until you can get her into one of the places that only take a year up? I don't know much about what's available for that sort of thing over there though. 

I'm so sorry about your amniotic fluid!! I hope it fixes! I have seen that with a couple other ladies, what do they recommend for fixing it? 

Kaiecee - Ooh I'm sorry about all the pain from the clomid. Is this your first cycle on the clomid?


----------



## cupcake.

We are finally back home again. She proved she she can hold her temperature though we obviously have to make sure she's all snug and warm and check her temperature every time we change her nappy. 
And she has already managed to almost be back to her birth weight! We're so proud of her and are so happy to be back home!


----------



## Angel5000

That's so great!! I'm so happy for you and LO! :)


----------



## cupcake.

Guess who's back to her birth weight :happydance: 
Also she's a week old today, i'm sad she had to spend most of it in the hospital but it still went by so quick!


----------



## lvksa

Hi everyone

I gave birth to a baby girl on the 22nd at 4:50 am. Her name is Fajr and she is 20 inches -- 6.4 pounds.


----------



## krissie328

Sam- congrats on your little girl. <3

Heike- that's fantastic she is already back to her birth weight. 

Jess- how are you feeling?

Happy Thanksgiving to all the ladies in the US. I am cooking today so a bit nervous. 

I'm still waiting to o. At least I expected it to take awhile so I'm not surprised this is the case.


----------



## todmommy4568

Congratulations Sam!!

Happy Thanksgiving!! &#129411;&#127809;


----------



## cupcake.

So many congratulations Sam! 

And happy thanksgiving to all american ladies


----------



## Angel5000

Heike - That's great!! :happydance:

Sam- Congrats!!! :happydance: :happydance: 

Krissie - Hope all went well with the cooking! Happy Thanksgiving! My sister and I cooked this year, our family didn't come up but her husband's parents and grandparents decided to come up so they joined us. It was a good day, just very exhausting.


----------



## krissie328

Jess- it did go well. Just gotta clean up the last of the dishes now. :haha:


----------



## Blackrain90

Omg I missed so much! Congrats Heike and Sam on your little girls!!!


----------



## todmommy4568

This is getting ridiculous :haha: To everyone else I look like I am just getting more fat and I have been okay with that. At 10 weeks I have actually lost half a pound so I am very proud that I haven't let things get out of control!! But.....this is getting harder and harder to hide. I am really hoping that my appointment on Wednesday goes well so I can stop trying to hide haha. With Asher I didn't start showing until 14 weeks although I guess they say you show sooner after your first
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1506.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## todmommy4568

Up until a couple days ago it did just look like I was gaining weight, now it has started rounding....I love seeing it but I don't have enough loose shirts for this haha


----------



## Angel5000

Oh wow, you are starting to show! :haha: You know, I started to show really early too. During the last month of last school year I was showing enough that I was wearing maternity pants (my regular pants were too tight) and had to buy some size large shirts to try to hide it because I wasn't ready to tell the students, and that was around weeks 8-10! The insanity! But I LOVE your little bump! Can't wait to hear how your appointment goes! <3


----------



## todmommy4568

Thanks Jess! We had our appointment today and it went great! They were able to find baby's heartbeat very easily so no ultrasound but that's okay it was great to just hear heartbeat and know everything is going okay in there! And it was a snow day for school today so Asher was able to come with and go to the appointment which was super special for me, he was playing and not paying attention but that's okay :haha:


----------



## krissie328

That's great Asher was able to go with you. And you got to hear the heartbeat! <3 Your bump is mighty cute.

Afm, I am 3 dpo. But I'm pretty pessimistic about this cycle. Pretty much since it started its felt wrong. So just waiting on af which is due Dec 10th.


----------



## Kaiecee

congrats,on all the happy news I missed. 
Af will be here Saturday feeling nervous and I'm trying not to test tmr at 12dpo. 
I just don't feel good about this cycle.


----------



## Angel5000

Shan - That's awesome that you got to hear heartbeat!! <3 At my 10w appointment they had said that it can be tricky to find HB before 12w sometimes so not to stress, but if I hadn't already had multiple appointments with my RE at that point I think I would have been terrified if they hadn't found a HB. When will you get your first US? 

Krissie - :hugs: I'm hoping for the best for you! Honestly, I was absolutely sure the cycle I got my bfp that it wasn't going to happen. DH had been sick, then I had been sick, we only DTD two times in the entire month (day of O and day after), and the whole cycle had just felt like a bust. It was also the month I had 0 symptoms (whereas every other month I was sure I was showing signs). lol Just goes to show you never know. But I'm keeping FX :) 

Kaiecee - Good luck! :hugs: As I mentioned above, the cycle we got our bfp was a cycle I was SURE was all wrong from the beginning. So you never know. Keep us updated. :) 



AFM - my 34 w appointment was Tuesday. My doctor has me at 34w as of today (Thurs) but my count says I've been 34w since Monday. Kind of annoying but she also said 3 days doesn't really make a difference and I guess I agree there. I stayed home from work Tuesday. Had a horrible night and by the time I tried to go to work Tuesday morning I just couldn't do it. I tried but I was sitting at the table crying for no reason (except that I was tired) and I realized that was just not happening. Glad I stayed home because I felt much better Wednesday. 

Doctor said that once I hit 34 weeks then I am officially far enough along that if I go into labor they won't stop it. She said she'd prefer me to be 37 weeks but at this point I'm good. :happydance: <3 Then she also told me that she'll be on vacation the last week of December so she's hoping I DON'T go into labor that week but if I do she has a backup person who'll be available. :growlmad: :wacko: This terrifies me a little because it's common in my family for babies to be about 2 weeks early and that's exactly when I'd be delivering if Melody follows suit. :dohh: I'm sure her backup is amazing, like she says, I just love my doctor and she makes me very comfortable so I want her to be there.


----------



## Kaiecee

THANKS i really hope so but if it's not my month I'll be stopping clomid as I think it's making me get cycts


----------



## todmommy4568

Krissie how are things coming along??????

Jess that's great! Any time now!!

I hit 12 weeks today! It has honestly flown by and I'm sure it will continue too until our move is complete! The last day of my internship and class is today...eek!! Can't believe I am pretty much done with college after a billion years haha. We have our new apartment in the new town and the hubs is already there, I will start packing now that I am done with school and then we plan on having everything packed and getting there on the 23rd....14 days...crazy!! I still haven't applied for any jobs :dohh: will have to do that here in the next week...thinking I want to do early intervention for birth to three year olds but there is also a treatment foster care position open that has peaked my interest &#129300;


----------



## krissie328

Wow Shan! Already 12 weeks. That is flying by. 

Congrats on finishing your degree. What a great accomplishment. 

Afm, af is due tomorrow and I had a huge temp drop today. So yet another failed round. I met with my doctor Wednesday and he told me that they have done all they can here so we need to transfer to the fertility clinic. Which is 2 hours away. So not much we can do until summer with that. He gave me 3 more rounds of femara to try in the mean time. And I still have 3 rounds of clomid. But I think I'm gonna take lydia pinkham and focus on my diet. I just don't think femara or clomid are going to work right now. I told myself if I get to a specific weight I can do clomid. I'm hoping maybe February.


----------



## Angel5000

So I haven't been sleeping at all, getting about 2-3 hours of sleep (broken up, not straight) and then wide awake from about 1am until my alarm goes off (not dozing or anything). My sister told me that her doctor told her to take some Tylonel PM to help her sleep during her last half of 3rd Tri and it's mostly safe. I did a lot of research and it's a Cat. B drug, same as Tylonel, so I decided to try it and holy cow I finally feel like a human! I am still waking up several times at night, but I'm at least able to go back to sleep, which means I don't feel like I'm dying during the day anymore. Part of me feels guilty about it but I figured that getting absolutely no sleep while trying to teach high schoolers was not much better for my health or the baby. 

Today I'm off though, we had snow roll in last night and most school districts did a 2 hour delay because of roads, but because our district does early release every Friday for teacher meetings (the other schools in the area do a 2 hour late start usually on Wednesdays for their teacher PLC meetings, we do 2 hour early release Friday) they determined a late start combined wiht early release made no sense. It's been nice sitting around being lazy today. 


Shan - Congrats on 12 weeks!! That's great!! :happydance: Good luck with the job options! 


Krissie - I'm so sorry about this cycle not working. :( That sucks that you have to go 2 hours away to go to the fertility clinic though. I loved my fertility clinic, and they are probably the reason I am where I'm at right now, so I hope that when you are able to get a chance that they will be able to make things work for you. :hugs:


----------



## cupcake.

Oh wow Shan 12 weeks already! Congrats :happydance: 

Krissie, i'm sorry about the temp drop :hugs: 

Mariella is already three weeks and 2 days old and growing like a weed :) some of her clothes actually fit her now, most of them are still slightly too big though. At least we're getting our money's worth out of her clothes. 
At her chek up on wednesday it showed that her left hip is a little behind in development and she now has to wear what looks kind of like a stiff diaper for at least the next 4 weeks and i hope that will be enough.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4376.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 6


----------



## krissie328

Heike- I can't believe she's already 3 weeks! Fx her hip adjusts and she doesn't need anything more.

Jess- we have a snow day today too! We got 5 inches of snow then it rained on top of it. 

Af arrived today so onto the next cycle.


----------



## lvksa

Hi ladies &#10084;&#65039;

Jess - my weeks based on what my doctor said was always a few days behind compared to all of my apps. God willing you are able to give birth with your doctor. I'm very excited for you.

Kaiecee - best wishes &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;

Shan - 12 weeks already? Wow!! Good luck with the job search. Hope you find something awesome. 

Krissie - you're in my thoughts and prayers. I know it doesn't help to say, but I truly believe God is the best of planners and you will be blessed again when the time is right &#10084;&#65039; My heart is with you

Heike - keep us updated about the little one. I've never seen anything like the brace in the picture, but I'm praying all will be fine and this will do the trick &#10084;&#65039;

--

I don't think I said much about my labor/delivery except that I had given birth to a baby girl. I know I had posted here that I had been having contractions for a couple of weeks about an hour apart. I started having back pain around 8 pm that day..had a bath and sat on the bro thing ball. Around 10:30 pm I asked DH to go for a walk with me. We walked in a park for about 45 minutes. I was having contractions, but I didn't think they were regular. Around 1:30 am I was on the sofa and felt something strange. Had a bit of blood so decided to go to the hospital. Contractions were a lot stronger 3-4 mins apart then and still in my back. I got to the hospital at 2 am. Labored without any medication and had a natural delivery at 4:50 am. Thanks be to God it was pretty fast as I had horrible back labor. We decided to name our baby girl Fajr &#1601;&#1580;&#1585; which is the Arabic word for dawn. Also, my mother and grandmother flew from the US two weeks later and will be here until the end of the month. That's been a huge help. &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Kaiecee

It's my birthday and got woken up this morning with news that dr will be giving me femara and I won't have to wait 2 months to see her yay!


----------



## Angel5000

I can't believe that tomorrow I'm 36 weeks. I'm so ready for Melody to join us. <3 Last night was DH's Xmas party at work and all the wives kept telling me they couldn't believe how small I was for being only a few weeks from due date! Which throws me off because everyone else talks about how huge I am. I guess my coworkers and students have seen me since before pregnancy, and right before pregnancy I had just lost a bunch of weight, so I was pretty small, and now (baby wise) I'm huge. But I haven't really gained any weight in any other aspect, which is what I think that DH's coworker's wives were referencing. Either way, it was kind of nice to be told how small I am. 

I just have this one more week of work, then 2 weeks of Christmas vacation, and then hopefully LO shows up before I am supposed to return January 3rd for those last 4 days! If not, my last day of work is January 6th :wacko: Less than a month! :wacko:


Heike - I can't believe she's already 3 weeks! She's so cute!! <3 Sorry about her left hip. Hopefully she'll be able to be out of the hip thing soon and they'll find that she's doing just fine. :) 


Krissie - Wow! 5 inches?! Crazy! We only had about an inch, not enough to really cancel school but our district has a lot of students in rural areas, and up some pretty steep hills, so the buses couldn't reach the outlying students and then we had some trees down blocking roads. So sorry that AF showed. :( :hugs: Keeping FX for the new cycle. 


Sam - Thank you for sharing your birth story! I was wondering how that went! So many of my coworkers and friends have all said "just take the epidural....its so painful...."etc. I was wondering how normal it is for people in other countries to get epidurals/meds versus doing a natural delivery. I'm so glad that you had a pretty fast delivery and things went so well for you! The name is beautiful! <3


----------



## krissie328

Happy birthday Kaiecee. That's a great surprise. 

Jess- not long at all! I got the epidural but I was also induced and it became to much. Mostly because I couldn't move around anyways. In the end I'm happy with my experience and will probably get one again. 

We get a lot of snow here. The worst part is definitely the drifting of snow. But it rained for 2 days so most of it has melted. :happydance:


----------



## todmommy4568

I want your guys weather!! :haha: Our storm a week and a half ago left us with 19 inches and then before we really recovered with the roads and what not we got another 4-5....hoping it will lay off for a bit now haha


----------



## krissie328

Shan- no thanks! We definitely don't get that kind of snow. In recent years I think 11 inches is our record. It just drifts into 2-3 foot piles.


----------



## Kaiecee

krissie328 said:


> Happy birthday Kaiecee. That's a great surprise.
> 
> Jess- not long at all! I got the epidural but I was also induced and it became to much. Mostly because I couldn't move around anyways. In the end I'm happy with my experience and will probably get one again.
> 
> We get a lot of snow here. The worst part is definitely the drifting of snow. But it rained for 2 days so most of it has melted. :happydance:

Thanks so much I was really surprised. 
I'm from Quebec Canada and it has t stopped snowing at least we will have a white Christmas this year.


----------



## cupcake.

We don't ever really get snow! It may snow a tiny bit but it usually doesn't stay on the ground for long and turns into mush super soon. I'm not a winter person so even that is too much for me hahaha definitely couldn't live where you guys are at!


----------



## krissie328

Heike- I keep telling dh I wanna move to Germany. That's another great reason! :haha:


----------



## cupcake.

Krissie there are places in germany that do get more snow but that's just in the mountains. Cities and near cities don't get much if any at all. Haha maybe you'll be able to convince your husband eventually :rofl:


----------



## lvksa

Gimme all the cold weather and snow. I love it. I grew up in northern NY (Adirondacks) and living in the desert makes me miss the weather from back home.


----------



## Kaiecee

I can't imagine Christmas without snow it's just not the same


----------



## krissie328

Sam- I'd definitely not want to live where you do. It is way too hot. I live in a high elevation dessert so that's really enough for me.


----------



## lvksa

krissie328 said:


> Sam- I'd definitely not want to live where you do. It is way too hot. I live in a high elevation dessert so that's really enough for me.

I have been so grateful that the weather has been anywhere from 50-75 since I left the hospital. That feels so cold compared to summer weather. I am hoping this means we will have a cold winter. Does it get very cold at night where you are?


----------



## Kaiecee

Hope everyone is doing good 
Lost heart 2 days ago and now almost 2 days no water hope to get that fixed tmr stupid owner does nothing when things go wrong. 

Took clomid later in cycle so just waiting to Ov any day now. 
Fx I get a better eff since now I'll be ov'ing after cd12


----------



## Angel5000

37 weeks today! :happydance: I'm officially at "term" according to my doctor. Except of course doctor doesn't consider me 37 weeks until Thursday, so by her standards I have a few more days. 

This weekend DH and I went to a 2-day birthing class. It was SO INFORMATIVE. They almost cancelled it because our instructor was really sick and no one would cover, but there were 3 of us signed up who are due within a month and they had no other class to offer us so they found two different women who were willing to split the class up between the two days. 

Afterwards DH told me that he didn't realize just how involved the whole process was, and that he's glad we went because he felt it was really informative and it was certainly "not a waste of a weekend" (which is good because he was kind of frustrated that we were spending our entire weekend, 2 days of 9-3:30, in the class). I'm so glad he felt as good about it as I did. We went through all the processes and stages of labor, what to expect in terms of what our body is going through, pain, emotions, etc. They talked about labor coping techniques and had us practice different movements and different breathing techniques - and then we were practicing on day 2 while holding ice (which really helps you simulate the pain a little). And labor partners got a lot of practice in what to do to help us through it. 

Day 1 was all about labor. Day 2 was talking about what to expect for C-sections (planned or unplanned), postpartum care, what to expect for recovery, the hospital policies on skin-to-skin and all of that, plus how to's on breastfeeding and newborn care. Honestly, I think this class was one of the best decisions I've made. I feel a lot more ready (informed!) for birth. Plus DH now feels more confident in what he should do and what to expect. :) When we came home yesterday he was saying we need to start putting together a hospital bag and figure out what we want in it. I think he now feels a lot more involved (he realized just how involved he needs to be as a support person), and wants to be part of the process. :) 


Sam - I definitely couldn't live where you are at! The heat is just too much. I was miserable living in Texas, I feel like your area must be worse. But maybe less humid? 50-75 this time of year sounds so warm! but kind of nice in a "no snow and so I'm not freezing" kind of way. But that's our spring temps around here. :haha:


----------



## krissie328

Jess- We did the same weekend class and really thought it was worth it too. I would recommend it to all new mommies for sure. I cannot believe you are already 37 weeks!! Your little one will be here in no time. 

How is everyone doing?

I am just waiting to o. I really hate this part.


----------



## cupcake.

Happy 37 weeks! 

I did a birthing class that went once weekly for 7 weeks and i loved it as well. One thing the midwive that held the class always said really stuck to me and i found that to be so true during labor: "Birthing is movement" 
I could not bear the contractions when i was lieing or sitting or just standing, i had to move even if just swaying my hips. If i was moving however i could handle them really well. 

I have my 6 week postpartum check up at my ob/gyn tomorrow. I'm only 5 weeks postpartum but his office is closed for christmas and the new year so he'd rather have me in earlier than later. 

Baby girl Mariella is growing so fast it's insane. Look at her enjoying her bath and her blooming bath flower &#128525;
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4592.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Kaiecee

so took clomid later this month an I ov'ed on cd14 instead of cd11 let hope it's my lucky month fx


----------



## krissie328

That is great news Kaiecee! Fx for you. 

Heike- she is so precious! She looks very alert and happy. <3

Only cd 12 here but was hoping I would start seeing my opks get darker. But no such luck. I really hope o comes cd 14-16 this cycle.


----------



## Angel5000

I'm feeling off today. Crampy and some back pain. My sister thinks it's a good sign that I could be going into labor soon. The crampy feeling is weird, kind of like period cramps. My sister said to start timing but I can't figure out how I'm supposed to time this feeling when there isn't a distinctive "come/go/start/end" feeling, it's more of this "I notice that I'm uncomfortable" feeling, and then later I notice I feel better, but I don't know when it's happening. 

Does that make any sense at all? 


Krissie - I agree, the weekend class was amazing. All new parents shoudl definitely check it out. Hope you O soon. Sometimes that was worse for me than the TWW. Especially when I wasn't O'ing at any regular interval so it could be anywhere from CD16 - 30! :( 

Heike - This weekend class was the replacement for the 5 week class they run that meets once a week. It's basically all the same info but in 2 full days instead of a short weekly one. The instructor also told us her motto is "movement, movement, movement" - that as long as we kept moving we could handle things better and it would help baby move through the canal. 

Good luck with your postpartum check! Let us know how it goes! :) 


Kaicee - good luck! Hope this is your month! Love that you got your CH already! :)


----------



## krissie328

Angel- it definitely sounds promising! I never went into labor on my own, but many women describe it that way.

I'm really trying to not get more depressed with this journey but starting to feel hopeless about this happening. Some part of me just wants to let it go and be happy with ds, but I'm afraid I will regret that.


----------



## cupcake.

Jess it definitely was key for me to be moving throughout labor. And i know what you mean with the uncomfortable feeling i definitely had that as well and it wasn't anything i could have timed either.

Krissie :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: i'm so sorry you're feeling this way though i can understand. It's a tough journey but you can get pregnant and i'm sure you will again! :hugs:


----------



## Angel5000

krissie - :hugs: I'm sorry you're feeling that way. I don't know what to say to make you feel better. This is such a rough journey, and I know how you feel about wanting to give up. :hugs: We're here if you need to talk, or if you need to take a break from TTC for a little while to gather your thoughts, or if you want to keep going at it. It's really a matter of whatever will make you feel better, mentally and physically.


----------



## krissie328

Thanks ladies! :hugs:

I think for right now just stopping the fertility meds has helped a lot. I don't know if I mentioned it but I started counseling about a month ago to work through some of my depression re ttc. It has helped quite a bit. Yesterday was just a bad day. 

I do have ewcm so fx that it leads to o soon. DH is back on day shift so we can bd in the evening all we want. :sex: :haha: And today is my last day of work until the 4th so I have lots of free time now.


----------



## Blackrain90

Sorry I've been MIA, checking in now and then for pregnancy/birth announcements and to see how y'all are doing.

Busy few months (don't remember when I last posted)-sold our duplex, bought a nice big house with a hot tub and moved in, while dealing with a daddy smart mouthed three-nager, and an almost 7 month old baby who still won't sleep without being held, won't let anyone else hold him, and won't eat anything but boob (have tried bottles, sippys, pureed food and whole food with no luck). So you could say I'm minorly fed up haha.


----------



## Kaiecee

4dpo so happy I ov'ed on cd14 instead of 11 let's hope this is my belated Christmas gift.


----------



## Angel5000

I've been having a lot of BH lately. They're getting stronger and more frequent, but are still not regular enough. The last few days I was having them every 7-10 minutes, for a minute or so each, but after an hour and a half they fizzled and went away. :dohh: Been fairly quiet today until this evening. DH and I just went for a long 45 minute walk around the neighborhood. I wanted out of the house, and I also am hoping some walking will help get LO ready to come out. :haha: I don't really want a Christmas baby, I just want her here before New Years! :winkwink:


Krissie - Counseling is a great idea. I found it to be really helpful when I was dealing with some pretty strong depression. :hugs: I'm glad it's helping you. Enjoy the time off and have lots of :sex: :haha: 


Heather - Good to see you!!! :hugs: Wow, you've been BUSY! That's rough that he won't eat anything else. Good luck with that! 


Kaicee - Good luck! Looks like you've got a little bit of a dip going on, maybe implantation?!


----------



## Kaiecee

Angel5000 said:


> I've been having a lot of BH lately. They're getting stronger and more frequent, but are still not regular enough. The last few days I was having them every 7-10 minutes, for a minute or so each, but after an hour and a half they fizzled and went away. :dohh: Been fairly quiet today until this evening. DH and I just went for a long 45 minute walk around the neighborhood. I wanted out of the house, and I also am hoping some walking will help get LO ready to come out. :haha: I don't really want a Christmas baby, I just want her here before New Years! :winkwink:
> 
> 
> Krissie - Counseling is a great idea. I found it to be really helpful when I was dealing with some pretty strong depression. :hugs: I'm glad it's helping you. Enjoy the time off and have lots of :sex: :haha:
> 
> 
> Heather - Good to see you!!! :hugs: Wow, you've been BUSY! That's rough that he won't eat anything else. Good luck with that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaicee - Good luck! Looks like you've got a little bit of a dip going on, maybe implantation?!

Isn't 4dpo too early for id?


----------



## Angel5000

Theoretically, but I had a big dip at 4-5dpo. It may not have been ID but it was a really big dip that lasted a couple days.


----------



## Kaiecee

Thanks hope it's a good sign


----------



## krissie328

How are you feeling Jess? 

Kaiecee- good luck, when do you plan to test?

Afm, looks like lydia worked out well this cycle. I just got my positive opk which means o tomorrow at cd 19. That's the earliest o since May! So definitely working out more effectively than the clomid and femara. We've had great timing so fx it was enough. I'd love a new year bfp!


----------



## Angel5000

I'm tired and so over this! lol I just want my baby to be here so I can start being a mommy and stop being very very pregnant. 

I was playing with some due date calculators and since we can pinpoint conception down to 1 of 2 days (we had sex two days that cycle, day of and day after +OPK, and 2 days after +OPK doctor did US and could see I had already ovulated). Based on those calculators, if I do it based on conception date my due date should be Jan 5. Based on LMP it's Jan 9. My doctor for some reason has be Jan 12 (I think she has the wrong date for LMP on computer). I just want this baby out. Lol. Like now. 

Krissie - that's awesome news!!! So great you got an earlier O! Really hoping this is your month!


----------



## Kaiecee

I k ow it's too early but I feel so sick


----------



## krissie328

Fx you're not getting sick Kaiecee.


----------



## Kaiecee

So nauseous today even threw IPA little this morning I hope it's a sign and not me getting sick


----------



## Angel5000

Oh no! FX you feel better soon! 


AFM - no sign of labor yet. All the signs I was having a few days ago that made me think I might go into labor soon have fizzled out. So I am suspecting I've got another several days at least. :shrug: I'd so like this little one to come. I'm done waiting!


----------



## Kaiecee

So here are my symptoms 
Nauseous for 3 days now threw up once 
Boobs a tiny bit sensitive
Tired
Emotional 
But I bet it's just my body screwing with me.


----------



## Angel5000

Follow up doctor appointment today. I was seeing one of the associates in the office because my doctor is on break this week. She came in, took one look at me and said "are you still working?" I explained that I'm a teacher so I'm on xmas break but that I'm supposed to go back next week and she said "umm, no. I don't want you going back to work. You look exhausted, and you need rest, and you just told me you're already on break and look like this. You need to rest and sleep before you go into labor." 

So, I'm officially on Mat leave now. I'm kind of relieved to have a fully valid reason not to go back to work next week. 

Of course she followed that with, baby could come any day or in 3 weeks. :dohh: So, joy.... I'm just hoping she comes sooner than later! I want to meet my LO. I'm so anxious to finally get to HOLD her! 


Kaiecee - those could be positive, or could be nothing. Honestly I had more symptoms on my BFN cycles than I ever did on a bfp cycle (and I had 3 of them, 2 were CPs). Once we start TTC it's like we see symptoms of pregnancy EVERYWHERE. It's hard to avoid. :hugs: Keeping FX this is your time. :)


----------



## Kaiecee

I don't look into symptoms anymore so I don't get my hopes up


----------



## krissie328

Jess- that's probably a good idea. I hope little girl comes soon for you. 

Kaiecee- I'm in a similar boat. Just trying to make it through the next bit without testing or symptom spotting. I'm so tired of disappointment.


----------



## Kaiecee

krissie328 said:


> Jess- that's probably a good idea. I hope little girl comes soon for you.
> 
> Kaiecee- I'm in a similar boat. Just trying to make it through the next bit without testing or symptom spotting. I'm so tired of disappointment.

It's so frustrating


----------



## krissie328

It really is frustrating!

Afm, I got solid crosshairs today. So I'm officially 3 dpo. Now just hoping for a 2017 bfp!


----------



## cupcake.

kaiecee i hope those symptoms are the real thing! I didn't have a whole lot of symptoms but didn't during most of my pregnancy anyway. 

Jess, i can't believe you are over 38 weeks and just now officially on magernity leave! You're further along than i got as i gave birth at 38+2. So could pretty much be any day now! How exciting.

My poor girl has a cold and stuffy nose :( no wonder she's been so clingy and didn't want to sleep in her cosleeper but directly in my arms.


----------



## Angel5000

Krissie - yay for CH!! That was one of the most "relieving" things about TTC, was getting the CH. lol. 

Heike - I can't believe how far along I am! It feels like it was just a few days ago I got my BFP (on the other hand this feels like it's taking forever for her to come! LoL). With everyone around me who gave birth early, I keep HOPING she's going to show up any day now. I'm beginning to think she's got her daddy's "social anxiety" and she's going to stay inside as long as possible just to avoid people. :haha: 

Sorry your LO has a stuffy nose. Poor baby!


----------



## Kaiecee

Started pink spotting right on time into next cycle


----------



## Angel5000

Sorry Kaicee. Good luck on the next cycle! 


AFM - still pregnant. 39 weeks today. Cannot wait for this LO to appear! About to try every trick in the book to make her come out! :haha:


----------



## Angel5000

Quick update: 

I went into Labor Friday! I woke up around 1am with contractions that weren't very painful but consistently 5 mins apart. I let DH sleep while I timed them and by 2:45am I woke him because they were still 5m apart but now getting a little painful. 

Baby Melody was born Friday 1/6 at 1:51pm. 7lb 2oz and 20in long. <3 I'm so very much in love!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2695.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## krissie328

Congratulations Jess! She's beautiful. <3


----------



## cupcake.

Awe she's a beauty! Congratulations!


----------



## todmommy4568

Congrats Jess!


----------



## Blackrain90

Aww what a sweetie Jess, congratulations!!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Been super sick these couple days now kids are sick. 
Took 1 pill of femara then decided to take this month off since I felt like crap. Maybe this will be a good thing I'm also not temping fx if not will try femara next month


----------



## lvksa

Congratulations! She's so so so cute.


----------



## Kaiecee

Angel5000 said:


> Quick update:
> 
> I went into Labor Friday! I woke up around 1am with contractions that weren't very painful but consistently 5 mins apart. I let DH sleep while I timed them and by 2:45am I woke him because they were still 5m apart but now getting a little painful.
> 
> Baby Melody was born Friday 1/6 at 1:51pm. 7lb 2oz and 20in long. <3 I'm so very much in love!

She's so beautiful congrats.


----------



## todmommy4568

How are things going Jess?? Everything you imagined? Hope all is going well!

Hope everyone is doing well!

I am trying to catch up a little today haha. I have had zero motivation to do anything including type replies :haha: We moved about 3 weeks ago and I am still trying to get everything put away :dohh: I still haven't found a job which is driving me bonkers! I absolutely can not stand sitting at home and it just lowers my motivation to do things. I have another interview tomorrow so I am praying that one will work out, and it is actually a job that I really really want not just another well I guess I will apply for that since it is available kind of thing. I am starting to feel baby kicking which is reassuring. I am still a nervous mess though since we haven't had any ultrasounds yet, I keep thinking we are going to go for our anatomy scan and there is going to be something wrong, I know I shouldn't think that way but it is hard. I thought they would schedule my anatomy scan for my next appointment on the 25th but they didn't, I finally emailed them about it last night so hopefully I will know soon when we will have that scan.


----------



## cupcake.

Did you not have a 12 week scan? But i'm sure all is well with baby :) 

Unfortunately Mariella is unsettled most of the time. She is a really colicky baby i guess and cries a lot. She's two months now and most sources say that it should be gone or at least significantly better once they hit three months and i'm praying that will turn out to be true for her! 
Nights aren't bad, she only wakes for feeds and falls back asleep right after that most of the time. But the days are long and mostly spent trying to soothe her to sleep. There are usually one or two content phases a day where she smiles at me and starts her first attempts at cooing and those moments seriously are the best and make the hard times well worth it! I just hope she'll start being happy more often soon it's so heartbreaking to see her so sad :(


----------



## krissie328

Heike- I hope she settles down for you. That would be so difficult to see her so uncomfortable. 

Shan- great to hear from you. It sounds like things are going well. I'm sure baby is doing fine. 

How is everyone doing?

Afm, I have my good and bad days. Just waiting for my appointment in a month.


----------



## Angel5000

Baby had her wellness growth check yesterday (10 days old, they did a check at 3 days when they did her last jaundice check). In the last week she's grown half an inch in height, and gained 9 oz (back to birth weight! woot! She had lost 9 oz from birth to day 3). Doctor says she made huge jumps, and so she's not quite worried about her anymore (I Didn't know she was worried to begin with! :wacko: ) and that explains all the insane feeding she's been doing. Poor kid is expending a lot of energy growing!

She also told me not to stress about letting her sleep with us. I moved her into our bed the last few nights because at night she won't go more than 20-30 minutes sleeping alone (during the day she'll sleep a couple hours without waking, but not at night) and I was getting no sleep and was on the brink of hysteria. In my bed she sleeps 3-4 hours if I let her cuddle with me where she can touch me (actually, more like touch my boob. Literally she has to be able to rest her hand on my breast, or she likes to wiggle her head over to be against it. The kid's a little boob obsessed :rofl: ). I know all the "don't let baby sleep with you" things and was feeling guilty, but my sanity was at stake (literally, I was starting to actually have waking dreams, remembering things that didn't happen - it was a little scary). My doctor was like "meh, just be safe and do what you got to do. If you aren't sleeping you're not help to baby. As long as you love baby, feed baby, and get sleep then you are doing okay". Did I mention I <3 My doctor?! I'm so glad that she's both my OB and our Pediatrician. 

I love this baby though. I can't imagine anything more amazing, even with the sleep deprivation. 


Shan - I'm good. So in love, I don't know how I'll go back to work at the end of March! :haha: It's funny because I really do want to go back to work, I miss teaching, but at the same time I hate the idea of leaving my LO. It's still weeks and weeks away, but it's already on my mind. 

Good luck with the job search! Hopefully you find one soon!! Is being pregnant making that more difficult? I would imagine it would be harder to find a job that would hire you knowing that you may be going on mat leave shortly after. 

I'm surprised you haven't had any US yet. I would have thought you'd have had the 12 week scan? I had a lot of scans because of my high risk category for first tri but I thought the 12w and 20w were standard?

Heike - Oh I'm so sorry to hear she's so fussy. :( My niece was very similar. In her case, my sister found out that she was having bad gas causing a lot of the fussiness and that gas drops helped settle her down. I don't know if your LO is similar or not. :hugs: 

Krissie - At least you're getting close to appointment time! I know it's not much but maybe you'll get somewhere after the appointment. :hugs:


----------



## krissie328

Jess- I use to sleep in a chair with DS on my chest just to get some rest. Those first weeks are brutal!! By 6 weeks he was sleeping in a crib pretty well. He was still a horrible sleeper but could at least do it on his own. I also found swaddling to be a miracle!! Maybe that is why he started sleeping in his crib. I can't remember now. 

And thanks.. I am getting more excited for my appointment. I am really hoping this leads to our sticky bean. We decided to try through the next year (probably Feb 2018) and if it doesn't work out we will probably be done. We do have DS and we figure it will be time to move on and look at the next journey.


----------



## cupcake.

Thanks ladies. It's been a bit extra tough these last couple days .. i think she may be in a growth spurt as well. I ordered some gas drops to try even though i don't think she's extremely gassy, but i'll try anything to get her and myself at least some relief. 
Today she had one quite long happy phase where i got tons of super cute grins and smiles and those moments bring back so much strength. 
I just hope it won't go on too much longer after the "magical" three months mark. But no matter how long it will last i know it'll get better eventually and she's our little girl we love her so much no matter what. I still wouldn't trade her for anything in the world &#10084;&#65039;

Jess, i take Mariella into my bed sometimes. We have a cosleeper but after a couple hours she gets fussy so i take her and she sleeps some more in my arms before waking for a feed. I was always sure i wouldn't do that but sometimes you just gotta do whatever works :)


----------



## Angel5000

You know, it's funny how little time I have when I'm home all day with baby. I'm not even doing housework really (DH keeps insisting that I try to relax when I can and stop doing any housework since Melody is keeping me up so much at night), it's just that between feeding and getting her to sleep the little bit of time I have left I usually use to try to eat. 

M is getting so big though! She's almost outgrown all of the "newborn" size clothes that were given to me from our local "Buy Nothing" group, and when I did an informal weight check (I stepped on scale, then got back on with baby and calculated the difference) she was over 8.5 lbs already! :wacko: Unfortunately, she's also getting past the point of just sleeping and eating and has been fairly fussy lately. The last 2 days she wouldn't sleep without being held and unless I was walking, bouncing, and singing her (all at the same time) she was screaming. :cry: I think we're entering the period that our doctor/hospital referred to as "PURPLE Crying" - where they cry for no reason and just have to comfort. So hard, and breaks my heart. :nope:

I did find though that when she's sleeping next to me we do side-lying BF and if I basically just "leave my breast out" she'll just reattach herself when she's hungry (or needs comfort), and suck for a little bit and go back to sleep. She's using me as a pacifier :rofl: But....if it gives me 2-3 hours of sleep instead of just 1 I'll take it for now because the last couple days I can't seem to get her down for more than 30-40 minutes :( 

AFM &#8211; I think I&#8217;m getting sick. Body aches, some mild pain in stomach, and I&#8217;m running a low grade fever (99.7). It&#8217;s not high enough to be considered a &#8220;real&#8221; fever, but my normal temp tends to be low 97s so anything around 99 and up is definitely high for me.


----------



## cupcake.

I'm sorry about the purple crying, Jess. Believe me i know how you feel, my little girl is 10 weeks old and it doesn't seem to be getting better. Some days seem a little better while others are extremely bad. It breaks my heart seeing those big tears roll down her little cheeks but sometimes there really isn't anything we can do other than hold them and comfort them and listen to them. 

Nights are alright though, usually she only wakes to feed once or twice a night (depending on when we go to bed) sometimes she'll wake and cry for no apparent reason and i just rock her back to sleep. 
Today is the first time i put her down earlier (just before 8) and then left her alone to sleep. Before i always took her with me when i went to bed, though usually she'd fall asleep earlier and then just sleep in my arms until i took her with me to bed. But she's been so good with going to sleep in her cosleeper that i just thought i'd give it a shot. 
It's going well, she's been asleep now for about an hour without any complaints and i'll probably go join her in another hour or so. I'll try to keep it up that way so OH and I get to have at least a little time to ourselves at night. I'm really proud of my little girl for being able to fall asleep like that at night :)


----------



## Kaiecee

2days late started to get tiny bit of cramps but nothing else. 
Was the first month I didn't temp or take any fertility drugs. 

Let's hope I get bfp just I've been thru this before.


----------



## todmommy4568

Jess I hope things get better with the crying. I always loved the built in pacifier of night time side breastfeeding, I usually put Asher back when he was done if I hadn't zonked out but it was nice to still be able to rest while feeding.

Heike hopefully the 3 month mark will ring true for you and you can get some rest!

Kaiecee how are you doing?

Krissie is your appointment coming up soon now?? How have things been??

I have a lot to say on my end so please bear with me :haha: First off we had our ultrasound finally (they don't typically do a 12 week here, only 20, which I think is silly but no control over it haha) and as far as I know everything looked good, she was able to locate everything. I imagine if there was something wrong they would have emailed me or called already so I am feeling good about it! AND we are having a little girl, I am so excited! Okay second thing I landed my dream job! Now I am happy that it took so long to find a job since the perfect opportunity rolled right along! I am working with children and adolescents in a psychiatric hospital and loving it so far! And that kind of leads me in to something that I need advice on. Me and the hubs have never quite agreed on how to discipline but we have made it work. He is harsh with his parenting, I think that he is too hard on Asher. I have always taken the route of talking things out. In the past we took our differences and lived with them and it was fine, I didn't interfere with his ways. If I'm being honest Asher's behavior improved immensely after having the hubs in the picture for a little bit but I still don't agree. Now taking the job I did though I can't seem to go along with his style and I am intervening and undermining him. I know it's wrong but I can't stop myself. Today he told asher he had to clean his room and Asher started cleaning but was crying at the same time talking about how long it was going to take. My husband responded with "stop crying and just do it and get it done" asher started crying more and said something and pretty soon they were going back and forth. I intervened and talked to asher for two minutes asked him how he was feeling, how he thought crying would help etc. He stopped crying and happily finished cleaning his room. I don't know who was right but I feel like if I was crying and my husband took a harsh tone with me and just told me to stop crying I would cry more too. I think it is more beneficial to talk through what you are feeling and DH thinks that I am pampering DS. I think my DH parents through fear and that that is bullish*t. My DH hates the way that he was parented so I don't know why he won't stop doing it!! And I should add that their relationship does not benefit from this, my son in my eyes has never responded to this type of parenting, he listens sometimes but he feels cruddy, tells me he is just a bad kid who can't do anything right, and DH gets all mad because he doesn't listen to him and says he has no discipline. Thing is he listens to me, I just think he doesn't respond to the way DH parents. I don't know, I am at such a loss....I feel like this is going to be a never-ending parenting debate between two people that are fundamentally different. A farm boy who was raised extremely harshly so he doesn't think he is being that harsh and a social worker who sees the woes of the world and doesn't want her kid to become an emotional wreck. Any words of wisdom would be greatly appreciated. I am just so lost. I don't even know if I am in the right or if I am just overly sensitive. I know I got more sensitive during my psych rotation in my internship but this is a whole new level. Thanks ladies, I really didn't know who to bring this too and this felt like a good place.


----------



## krissie328

Shan! Congrats on your little girl!!! Do you guys have a name picked out?

Congrats on your dream job. That is fantastic. As for the other question... well I have the same situation. Dh parents way more harshly and it's very frustrating. I'm a school psychologist so I definitely go more for the talking and explaining approach.


----------



## krissie328

Oh yea.. afm, we have an appointment for Feb 20th. We are undecided if we will keep it or move it to June. I'm having some health issues that really should be addressed and will likely have to before they will proceed with treatment options.


----------



## krissie328

Shan- try parenting with love and logic. I'm hoping to get dh to read it and use it.


----------



## todmommy4568

Getting my hubby to read something will be a whole other battle :haha: Such an irritating situation, I am going to see if we can talk through it and make some headway. If that doesn't work I will drag him to some parenting/couples counseling. I'm excited for your appointment, that makes sense if you have to move it if there are health issues but at the same time if it were me I would want to have answers and direction right away and have no patience haha. We did pick a name! Freya Lee <3


----------



## krissie328

Oh yea, I remember Freya from before because I loved it so much. <3

Yea, kinda been the same with my dh. But I keep hoping. 

Yea, dh told me today he wants to proceed with the appointment in Feb. So two weeks tomorrow. 

So looks like af has made an appearance. Kinda surprised me today but hey that's okay.


----------



## Angel5000

It's been a little while! I have such a hard time finding time to get online lately since Melody won't sleep during the day without being held, although I was able to get her to sleep in her swing a couple times the last two days. But at least at night she's sleeping 2-3 hours between feedings. 

We introduced a bottle this week, and she did so well! Someone had given us a Munchkin Latch bottle and she took it no problem. DH was so happy to be able to feed her, he made a comment about how he was finally able to help out more, and that feeding is one of the things he actually enjoys doing with babies. So, seeing how much he enjoys it I suggested that we do one bottle feeding a day. I'll try to pump during that feeding so it keeps my supply up, which I am a little worried about, but after seeing how much he enjoys it (and honestly, the break is nice), I didn't want to take that away. 

Random: we got 10 inches of snow yesterday. We NEVER get that much. We might get 1-2 inches in the winter, but not often and we never ever get this much. Our heater is having a hard time keeping up, which makes it hard for baby to sleep because it is pretty cold. 


Heike - I'm sorry that your LO's crying doesn't seem to be getting better. Some days are better than others for Melody, but I know what you mean it's so hard to see those tears and have nothing we can do. How is getting her to sleep at night going? Still good? Melody still doesn't want to sleep in her bassinet or crib, but we are pretty sure part of it is that she's startling herself awake, and it's a little cold in our house right now, so I'm just letting her co-sleep for a few more weeks. 


Shan - Congrats on the girl!! I love the name Freya! I'm so excited that you found your dream job! That's awesome! 

As for your DH, have you talked to him about your concerns? You know, my sister is finishing her Masters in family counciling and she sometimes has similar problems with her DH and their daughter. She will often step in and talk to her daughter about how she's feeling, etc. She usually then sends her daughter to talk to her dad and apologize for behavior, etc and he responds fairly well then and they are able to talk a little (daddy and daughter). But it's hard, especially for guys who weren't raised to be "Talkers". I don't know what the solution is. Does your DH get upset when you step in and talk it through with your son? I don't think it's undermining him if you aren't changing a punishment or telling him that your DH is wrong, I think it's more that you are helping him cope while supporting your DH's decision. At least based on the example you gave. 


Krissie - :hugs: Sorry about your health. Let us know if you end up keeping the appointment or how things go.


----------



## krissie328

Kaiecee- any update with you?

Jess & Hieke- I hope your girls start sleeping better. It is so rough those first few months. :hugs:

DH wants to keep our appointment so we will be going in two weeks. Eh!


----------



## cupcake.

Jess, thanks, her crying is definitely getting better and when she's fed and changed she's almost always happy and smiley. It's only when she gets tired she starts getting cranky but i know her well enough now that it usually doesn't get to uncontrollable crying and I get her to sleep soon enough. During the day that means holding and rocking her though, she won't sleep by herself during the day still. I sometimes try but don't force her. She's my first so apart from maybe housework not getting done there's no reason not give her what she seems to still need so I do that.
Her night sleep is still good so i really can't complain. She sometimes even holds up 5 hours until her first night feeding! It's probably still weeks away but i think she might start sleeping through the night or at least be down to one night feeding eventually. Altough i have heard about that 4 month sleep regression, i hope it won't hit us hard. 

She'll be 12 weeks tomorrow.. seriously how did that happen so fast?!


----------



## krissie328

A little update on me... after a lot of soul searching and talking with dh, I think we won't be pursuing fertility treatments. We will probably ntnp until Nov/Dec and then I'll either get an iud or dh will get the snip. I feel really at peace with this decision and know it's what's best for us.


----------



## todmommy4568

Jess that is wonderful that Melody took to the bottle well! DH does get a little upset when I step in but you make a wonderful point that since I am not changing the expectations it isn't really undermining, just adding a different approach.

Krissie I am glad that you have a plan, I am sure it will be nice to have a plan in place and not feel like it is so much of a roller coaster. Can I ask why you are choosing to prevent come Nov/Dec instead of just going with not trying? Just curious haha

As for me baby is doing well. They want to do another ultrasound because she was measuring about a week behind where we should be at this point. I'm really not concerned, I told them already I didn't ovulate until approximately cd26 so I am surprised they are even wanting another ultrasound since she is actually measuring about the size she should be considering the late ovulation but whatever floats their boat haha. Her kicks are getting much stronger and now I actually feel her while I am at work, usually with all the moving around and doing stuff I wasn't focused enough to feel the movements, now they are strong enough that I notice throughout all the chaos which has been fun haha. She also popped this week. Up until now I have pretty much just looked chubbier but now my stomach has seemed to round out quite a bit and I am actually looking pregnant haha. I am already getting super anxious about my maternity leave :haha: Probably because it is discussed pretty often. We have way less patients in the summer and then it really picks up again when school starts again in the fall so they definitely want me back by the time school starts which will give me about 8 weeks off. I was planning on 6-8 weeks so that actually works but yea, I'm rambling. Anyways that is life for now :)


----------



## krissie328

Shan- great to hear from you and that baby is doing well. I saw your ticket and can't believe how fast time is flying! That's great they are working with you and that your leave will work out for you. 

To be honest- I'm not sure I even want another baby at this point. The age gap is getting too large and we are pretty happy with how things are with our family of 3. 

The primary reason to just prevent all around is because I can't do the maybe thing, I just need to know it's not an option. I'm trying not to make any rash decisions right now but if I don't have any urges to try soon I might move up the stopping date to April when I have my annual exam.


----------



## Blackrain90

Hey everyone! Glad your babes are doing well, i'm with y'all when it comes to the sleeping issues. I held my guy to sleep for 8 months and then we finally crib trained him. He is currently sitting in his crib screaming, so obviously that is going great :haha: But I think he is in the 8 month sleep regression so not much I can do but let him fight it out in his crib. 

Krissie i'm glad you guys have come to terms with your situation. If it's meant to happen for you I hope it does, but i'm glad you guys have a plan either way.

Shan I would suggest the parenting class or counseling, some guys have to hear it from someone else before they really decide to listen haha.

I can't believe i'm saying it- I think there is a SMALL chance I could be pregnant. If not, then apparently I am ovulating or something (haven't had a cycle since Parker was born, but we are just starting to have longer stretches of no nursing at night so it could starting). Loads of EWCM (for over 4 days straight now), very minor cramping on and off for several days, and today I am finding I need to pee more frequently, despite barely drinking any fluids. It could just be my imagination, as hubs was fixed in mid December (but it takes 3 months for everything to clear the tracks so to speak). But who knows. If it doesn't stop in a few days, i'll probably do a test just to ease my mind. No way in hell i'm gonna tell hubs though haha.


----------



## krissie328

Oh Heather!! Wouldn't that be crazy!! I hope LO settles soon for you. Those early days are hard. 

So... Apparently I ovulated CD 15 (Monday) out of nowhere. And of course we had no baby this weekend so we were enjoying ourselves. :winkwink: I am not overly excited but I am excited I ovulated so early and on my own. Who knows maybe this one will be our giving up miracle.


----------



## Blackrain90

That's awesome Krissie!


----------



## cupcake.

That's great krissie! Good to hear you're at peace with your plans. But also, sounds like you had excellent timing, i'm having my fingers crossed! 

Heather, my baby girl sleeps fine at night in her cosleeper crib, but during the day, only in my arms as well.. i'll start getting her in her big crib in her room for one mid day nap next month when she's close to 4 months. I feel like her nighttime routine has settled well and she is usually fast asleep 10 minutes after i put her down. I stay next to her until she's asleep. Very rarely i have to go back in and replace her dummy. It's actually fascinating to see her watching her light mobile and then just turning her head away and slowly closing her eyes and falling asleep so peacefully as if it was the easiest thing ever. I often wonder why she can't do just that during the day as well hahaha but then i remember, she'll have to fall asleep at night forever, she won't always need so many naps though so i'm glad her nighttime sleep is good instead of the other way around. 
I'm actually really scared for the 4 month sleep regression.. i hear so much about it and i don't want her nighttime sleep to change :rofl: monday night was the best yet, an 8 hour stretch from 7-3, bottle and then another 5 hours and then up for the day. I would be very sad if she started waking up a lot more and not due to being hungry. She might not sleep through the whole night but i am spoilt in that she only wakes to eat and falls back asleep quickly haha


----------



## Angel5000

Hello ladies! :) How is everyone? We are doing fairly well, Melody is just over 6 weeks now and starting to get into a rhythm. (Pic attached!) I'm finally feeling like I have a little bit of a handle on things and I'm getting to know her and what different cries mean, etc. She has a pretty decent temperment now that I've figured out that she can't handle more than an hour or 90 mins awake even though she often won't show signs of sleepiness. So if I watch the clock and start her sleep/nap routine after ~75min of wake time she usually passes out quickly (<5 mins) and things have been so much easier since! Of course, with two parents who like to go to bed early (we're in bed around 9-9:30pm every night), I would end up with a kiddo whose only major fussy time ("witching hour") is late! :haha: Around 9-9:30pm, no matter what she's doing or what her mood, she starts to fuss and scream bloody murder and it lasts anywhere from 30min - 2 hours. :dohh: 

Thankfully DH usually takes and walks her at that point until she calms. We did find that turning on the shower stops her screaming immediately (it's like magic, shower on and her screams just stop mid scream. Instant fix as long as the shower's running). But I'm not a fan of standing all night in the bathroom :haha: 

Other than that, things are good. I'm scheduled to go back to work in a month BUT I'm trying to get more time off at least a couple weeks. We've had several snow days that will be made up at the end of the year, so I'll have to work the extra days even though I wasn't paid for the days we had off for snow, so I'm asking that my leave be extended to account for that (and according to my union rep it will be). 

And then I found out my mom was just diagnosed with lupus on top of her crohns. The sudden onset (as a result of her crohns meds) has left her with debilitating joint pain. She can barely walk and can't lift more than 8-10lbs .... which is a problem as she was supposed to be Melody's care taker when I returned to work in April. If they can't get her pain and swelling under control I won't have care for April (in May my sister can do it full time, but she has classes through the first week of May). I can request additional time off and as long as my job approves it then I'll keep my job, I will just have to pay my entire insurance premium myself ($1300 ish). It's a little insane, and a lot of money, but I'm considering asking them to just give me the extra month and have me return in May just so I don't have to stress out my mom. 


Anyway, that's me. :) 


Krissie - I'm sorry that you haven't been able to get your BFP, but you know what is best for you and your family and as long as you are comfortable with your decision and you know it's the right one for you and your family then that is what matters. I'm glad that you've reached a decision that you are at peace with. :hugs: 

Early O on your own, that's awesome! Good luck! <3 


Shan - I can't believe your far along you are by now! I'm glad you aren't worried and all seems well with baby. Another ultrasound is nice. :) 6-8 weeks of Maternity seems so short! I was just thinking about that today, because some of the women in my birth group are going back to work around now (6-8 weeks) and I can't imagine going back right now. I'm just barely starting to feel "normal" again. I wish we lived in one of the countries that gave a long paid Mat Leave as a normal thing. *sigh* At least you have a great job though, that will make it easier. :)


Heather - Wow! That would be crazy! Definitely keep us informed! As for crib training... hearing everyone's stories, I'm beginning to think I need to make sure I don't wait too long with Melody! It's so hard to figure out where the balance is between being too young to really self-sooth and waiting too long! :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







Melody Smiles.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## krissie328

She's so cute Jess! She looks so alert and happy. <3

I went back when ds was 6 weeks old. It was incredibly difficult. But my circumstances wouldn't allow for more time. Thankfully we had a good child care situation that helped. I'm sorry about your mom, I hope she gets her health back and can help. 

Afm, thanks for the support ladies. It's so hard. I'm pretty indifferent about this cycle. Just waiting it out. Trying like crazy not to symptom spot since it literally makes me crazy.


----------



## Angel5000

Thanks Krissie!


----------



## lvksa

Hi everyone &#10084;&#65039;
I've been lurking for a little bit. Everytime I tried to take a minute to write something else would come up with baby or home.

Fajr is now 3 months (14 weeks to be exact). We traveled to California with her. My husband had a business trip and I have no family here whatsoever, so I decided to go with him rather than staying alone for 10 days. It was a 17 hour flight and I was terrified, but she was fine. While we were there she did scream/cry for an hour or so every night around 6pm. I thought she was having tummy issues, but now I think it's because she wasn't getting enough deep sleep. We actually went without a stroller and only an ergobaby carrier. 

I'm still exclusively breastfeeding dispite a lot of pressure from in-laws and friends. It's s big thing here to give babies herbal teas -- usually anise seed. I'm still fighting against the teas, water and formula. Not a fun fight as I have to do it in another language and can't express myself properly, but oh well.

I have to go back to work next month after taking 2 months unpaid. I'm not excited about it, but I like my job too much to lose it.


----------



## cupcake.

Well i just had to come on and tell you ladies that my almost 4 months old baby is as long and heavy as most 6 months old babies! Seriously, she grew 4cm in just over three weeks! At this rate she'll be taller than me by the time she starts school :rofl:


----------



## krissie328

What a healthy little girl!


----------



## Angel5000

Melody is getting so big! She's wearing mostly 3-6 month outfits now because she's too long for most of the 0-3 clothes. She only just turned 2 months! It's insane how big she's gotten! 

We've been having some sleep issues. A lot of friends/family kept telling me to just let her cry it out and I can&#8217;t/won&#8217;t do that, especially not at 2 months old. But I had a great chat with a friend of mine on Monday. She&#8217;s got 4 kids (20 and 17, and two &#8220;oopsies&#8221; while TTA &#8211; 2 years and 5 months!) and she&#8217;s had great success getting all 4 to sleep well and sleep through the night (6+ hours) by 3 months old (and only the first did it on her own at 6 weeks, the others needed some &#8220;help&#8221;). She gave me some pretty helpful advice. The most important being consistency and routine. So now I make sure to do the same thing before every nap and bedtime: swaddle, turn on the heater/fan and the shower white noise machine, bounce her on the yoga ball and sing the same lullaby. Miracle of miracles, Melody falls asleep in under 5 minutes most of the time, 10 min sometimes but almost never longer. :woohoo: The hard part is getting her to stay asleep. I put her down in her bassinet and tuck an extra blanket around her because the swaddle sack we are using is too big width wise, but the size smaller is way too small length wise (tall skinny baby). Day 1 she wouldn&#8217;t say asleep more than 5 minutes once I put her down, by evening I got one 30 minute nap from her. Day 2 was 10 minutes and then in the afternoon I finally got a 30 and then later a 45 minute nap. Day 3 (yesterday) was the same 10 minute thing all morning, but I got three 45 minute naps in the afternoon/evening, AND at night time she slept 2-4 hours and after night time feeding went back in her bassinet and slept well! 

I&#8217;m so excited! I don&#8217;t mind cosleeping but I prefer to have my bed back, especially as it&#8217;s just a queen and the foam mattress is soft enough that my weight makes a dip that causes her to roll up against me &#8211; so there&#8217;s no space and I am always hot! So morning nap time isn&#8217;t getting better as quickly as I&#8217;d hoped but afternoon and night are quickly getting better. :woohoo: 

Lastly &#8211; I received verbal confirmation that I will be allowed to extend my maternity leave for another month. We got some news that, in addition to my mother&#8217;s illness, my MIL was diagnosed with lung cancer last week. She was one of our back up sitters. I turned in the paperwork to my principal and once my principal signs it then I&#8217;ll send to HR and then the superintendent has to sign and the board has to approve it. So much bureaucracy. But my union rep assures me that once the principal and superintendent have agreed the board part is formality. It&#8217;ll be a rough month, no pay and I&#8217;ll have to pay $1200 for my insurance that month instead of the normal $300, but without a sitter that&#8217;s the easiest option. My sister will take over full time baby-sitting May 1 and I&#8217;ll return then. 


Sam - That's interesting that there's a big thing of giving herbal teas there. What is the reasoning behind the anise seed? I"m just curious. That sucks that you have to go back to work but I understand liking it too much to lose it. What will you do for child care once you're back at work? Will you have opportunities to pump and be able to keep EBF or will you have to start supplementing with some formula? 


Heike - Wow! That's crazy.


----------



## todmommy4568

Hey ladies! Just wanted to stop by and say Hi! :wave:


----------



## krissie328

Hi Shan! How are you doing?


----------



## cupcake.

Hi Shan! 33 weeks already, how are you feeling? 

And Krissie, how have you been doing? 

Afm, Mariella is turning 6 months old this month! That is just insane! She's been out of her colicky-ness since she was about 4 1/2 months and since then is a mostly easy and usually very happy baby! Always smiling, although very hard to get to laugh out loud :rofl:


----------



## krissie328

Six months already! That's just crazy. 

My little guy turns 3 in two months. It's been a little emotional knowing he's growing so fast. 

As for ttc we have not been trying since November I think. We had thought of doing 3 more rounds of meds but we have decided we are no longer going to try for a second. It's been a very emotional decision but one we are growing to accept and excited to move forward as a family of 3. I will probably get an iud soon while dh "gets around" to having a vasectomy. :dohh:


----------



## Angel5000

:wave: Hi everyone! I hope you are al doing well! 

Melody is 4.5 months old now! I can't believe how big she is! She's wearing 6-9 month clothes, is 99% for height, 50% for weight! I'm back at work, and it's exhausting but it is nice to be able to spend some time with adults and even my students are better than just dogs and a baby all day. :haha: 

Unfortunately my mother in law passed away last week. We found out a few weeks ago she had stage 4 cancer, and she faded very quickly after that. :( Melody was her first grandchild and she was so excited to be a grandmother, it's heartbreaking that she was taken from us so soon. :cry: 

We don't get a chance to check in here as often as we used to, but I do still want to keep in touch with you all! If anyone is interested in keeping in touch through facebook let me know, I check in there fairly often (especially because it's an easy way to share with family) and would be able to keep in touch better. :)


Shan - How are you doing?! I am so excited that you're almost due! 

Cupcake - I can't believe she's already 6 months old! Wow! 

Krissie - 3? Wow! I can't imagine. :hugs: I hope you are able to find peace with your decision to stop TTC and are able to enjoy your family as it is. I can imagine it was a hard decision but I know that TTC was also a rough journey as well. :hugs:


----------



## krissie328

I'm so sorry yo hear about your MIL. :hugs: 

I have my good and bad days with no having a second. Today has been a bad day. But for now it is what it is.


----------



## cupcake.

I'm so sorry about your mother in law :hugs: 

Mariella is such a big baby as well! She's off the charts for both height and weight, though far more for weight. 
She had her 6 month check up yesterday and she's 22 pounds and 23 1/2 inches long! 
They want to see her again in 3 months to see if she keeps growing so fast. Though I am not sure what will be done if she does? I can't put her on a diet and there's nothing anyone can do to make her grow less in height?! 
She's eating regular amounts and she's getting more and more active. She can roll on to her tummy and tries so hard to move around. I'm sure she'll be up and crawling in no time and then i suspect the pounds will shed off her in the blink of an eye. 

I mean i know she's a chubby baby compared to some but i don't think it's too bad is it? Obviously in my eyes she's the prettiest girl ever 

https://i68.tinypic.com/2ntkyyx.jpg

I'm sorry you're having a bad day with it today krissie :hugs: Christian looks so cute on your new picture!


----------



## krissie328

Aww she's adorable! I wouldn't worry about her weight. She looks very healthy. And you're right once they start moving them slim down some. 

Thanks, he's such a silly boy. We had a lot of fun that day at the lake.


----------



## cupcake.

OMG i just checked this thread again after ages and saw your signature krissie!!! Are you pregnant?! Huge congrats :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: having my fingers crossed for a very sticky little bean!!


----------



## krissie328

I am! I found out yesterday so still a bit of a shock. For now just praying it is a sticky bean.


----------



## Angel5000

OMG!!! I just saw this!! Krissie that's amazing!!!!!! Im keeping everything crossed for you!!!!


----------



## cupcake.

I'm so happy for you! Definitely sending tons of sticky dust your way :dust:


----------



## todmommy4568

What the wha?!?!?!? I am beyond excited right now!!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!


----------



## cupcake.

Shan, how are you doing? Things could happen any day now &#128522;


----------



## todmommy4568

I'm doing well, very ready to have this baby! I had an ultrasound on Thursday because they wanted to see how big she is and they estimated that she weighed 7 pounds 14 ounces. I have an appointment on Monday where I'm assuming we will talk about induction. They are trying to avoid me having another big baby so with her at almost 8 pounds I think it will be soon. Of course I've been spending the last day or two trying to induce myself :haha:


----------



## krissie328

So close Shan! I bet you are so ready. 

I'm trying to keep my anxiety in check. I'm feeling pretty good about this one so hopefully... I have low progesterone (which I believed caused my other two losses), so I go back next week to check that the 400 mg of progesterone is enough.


----------



## Angel5000

Shan - I'm so excited for you! I can't wait to hear about your arrival of your LO!! 

Krissie - I hope the progesterone helps! My 2 losses were def caused by low progesterone and the progesterone pills they put me on is what saved my pregnancy. I'm keeping everything crossed for you!! <3 



We don't get to check in here very often anymore, I do miss you ladies! Just wanted to throw this out there - if anyone is interested in keeping in touch via facebook or through PMs I would love to keep in touch more regularly! I don't check my messages on here as often but I do check FB and those messages a lot more sine most of my family uses FB as a means of staying in touch. So, if anyone wants to be FB Friends let me know. :D

As for us, we're doing well. Melody is 5 months, wearing 9 month clothes. She's rolling front and back now regularly and trying so hard to crawl! She's 99% height and 50% for weight, my tall, lean little girl! We just started introducing solids and she's LOVING the food. She dives for the spoon. :haha: I've got 2 more weeks left and then I'm free for summer vacation! Woohoo! These last few weeks of teaching have been brutal. 

Right now we're visiting our hometown. My MIL passed away a couple weeks ago so we came into town for her celebration of life ceremony. It's been a long day, and a little rough, but we are glad we came.


----------



## krissie328

Wow Melody is doing so well! I'll be Facebook friends with ya. 

I seem to remember your progesterone was very low at the start. I've honestly been reminding myself of that through this. Mine was only 1.6 at 13 dpo.


----------



## todmommy4568

I wanna be Facebook friends too!

Krissie I'm so glad they have you on progesterone. Hopefully that's the missing puzzle piece in all of this!


----------



## Angel5000

Yay! Friends on FB! :haha: You can use this link to my Profile Page , should let you friend me from there. :) I think it's easier to just link to my page than try to have you search my name. 

Melody is doing really well. I'm so proud of her. We're so in love. <3 

My progesterone was very low. I don't remember the exact number at the time I got the BFP, but it was below 5 at 2-3DPO because that's when they did my post-O testing, and it was still lower when they ran tests at my BFP (10 DPO). It was low enough at the time that the doctor told me not to go home before I went and got the progesterone supplements from the pharmacy. 

I'm so excited and anxious for you!!


----------



## lvksa

Connecting on FB sounds like a solid plan!


----------



## cupcake.

I don't check facebook all too often but i want to be friends as well :rofl: so i'll definitely add you! 

Mariella is almost 7 months and loving solids as well! She's getting purees for lunch and i try to offer fingerfoods for breakfast and dinner most days. She loves to feed herself, though she does gag quite a bit still and suckles moreso than actually chews. No teeth yet in sight for her :rofl: have a feeling she'll be teethless for a good while. 
And she's getting sooo close to crawling. She's almost on her hands and knees and gets a bit stronger and closer everyday so i think it'll happen sometime this month. 
We're going camping wednesday until sunday and while i'm really looking forward to it, i'm also a bit stressed from the preparations. But i think over these 5 days she will fully transition to 2 naps. She sometimes gets by with 2 naps and early Bedtime and other days needs a third little catnap but whenever we're out and about she's just too excited for sleep but doesn't get cranky. So i have a feeling after 5 days she might be used to staying up long enough to make it through the day on 2 naps. Or she might be an overtired mess and won't sleep at all and i'll regret even going but i try not to think about that possibility :rofl: 

krissie, i'm glad you're on progesterone and i have my fingers crossed it will help making that little bean a very sticky one


----------



## krissie328

Heike- I hope camping goes good and you enjoy yourself. We are going to a friend's cabin next week in West Yellowstone. It's so not camping but I'm excited. 

My blood work came back great today. Hcg is doubling every 42.5 hours and my progesterone was 20. :happydance: 

I have an ultrasound for July 5th.


----------



## todmommy4568

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cupcake.

krissie328 said:


> Heike- I hope camping goes good and you enjoy yourself. We are going to a friend's cabin next week in West Yellowstone. It's so not camping but I'm excited.
> 
> My blood work came back great today. Hcg is doubling every 42.5 hours and my progesterone was 20. :happydance:
> 
> I have an ultrasound for July 5th.

Yaay i'm so happy for you!! :happydance: 

It did go okay although we ended up going home early after two nights. She just didn't really sleep during the days and due to it being light so long she went to bed so late and woke up her normal time though. She was completely and utterly overtired. She wasn't grumpy or crying lots, she was still smiley and having fun but my poor baby was developing dark circles under her eyes and I just didn't think it was healthy and it would have gotten steadily worse if we had stayed. Also she was crying in pain of being very constipated, probably due to her getting store bought Purees there and not what i cook like at home. 

That said i definitely don't regret going it was fun for us and i think she loved it too, having some different things to see. Lots of input for her little brain but all nature. But with just barely 7 months old maybe a bit too early &#128522; 

How are you feeling Shan?


----------



## krissie328

Heike- yes, babies and camping are hard. We tried last year with a 2 year old last year and ended up leaving. This year I think he would do much better.


----------



## todmommy4568

Glad you had fun while it lasted! I'm feeling utterly over being pregnant lol just heavy and ugh. I've been trying everything to get her out lol I'm pretty much giving up now though. Just rolling/bouncing around on the birthing ball this weekend hoping she will engage enough to get things started


----------



## todmommy4568

Well ladies this baby just doesn't want to come out. I'm almost completely effaced and dilated between 1-2 but her head is not engaged at all. Fun side effect of a full term baby that still wants to float around freely, my fundal height was 44. Lol. They say that second babies don't engage until right before or during labor and I really hope that's true! I am going in Wednesday evening for the "cervix pill" as I like to call it and then Thursday morning they are starting pitocin. I'm a little worried that psychologically I won't be able to handle it. Asher's birth was so traumatic I feel like there are going to be a lot of old feelings rushing back and I am going to lose it but I need to try. The plus side is they have no intention of letting this birth become the same horror story, they have agreed to let me try but all have csection floating around in their minds at the first sight of anything wrong.


----------



## krissie328

Not long at all now Shan. I hope you have an uneventful delivery. 

Afm, I'm feeling more confident/excited now that I've hit 6 weeks. I have a scan in two weeks so I'm excited for that. 

I'm thinking it's time to move ds into his room and out of the nursery. I've dragged my feet because there was no need. But now I think it would be a good time to transition him. He already takes naps in there and does great.


----------



## cupcake.

Almost there Shan :hugs: 

Krissie yay for 6 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## Blackrain90

Ahh I've been gone so long! Shan I hope your little girl accepts her eviction notice soon!! But yes definitely good to be prepared for a csection just in case.


----------



## Blackrain90

Not much going on in my world. Period is almost a week late, and hubs had a vasectomy 6 months ago so I've been avoiding testing, but the obsession is real and I think I'm gonna buy one tonight to ease my mind. Which of course reminded me that's it's been forever since I checked in with you ladies!

My baby boy is now almost 13 months and, if I say so myself, GORGEOUS hahaha.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5107.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## cupcake.

He is so handsome! Did you end up testing? 

Mariella popped her first tooth out last friday! It's so cute! ð 

Shan, Krissie how are you doing?


----------



## krissie328

Heather- he is adorable. Such a beautiful smile. 

Heike- I hope teething goes well for you both.

Things are going fine here. I'm 7 weeks already. I have a scan in one week!


----------



## cupcake.

Yay for 7 weeks and your scan will be here in no time :happydance: 

Yeah i think she's doing okay. She had two days of low grade fevers before i noticed the tooth was breaking through and then a day or two where she sometimes burst out crying from pain bless her. But from what i hear about teething i think we got lucky. At least for that one first tooth, i also hear a lot that it gets worse with every new tooth :rofl:


----------



## krissie328

Ds never really struggled with teething. Usually he just started drooling and chewing more. Maybe a little grumpy. He has definitely been pretty easy. I did not even know he got his second molars until they were all in because he showed no signs.


----------



## Angel5000

Heather - He is beautiful!! So cute!! 

Shan - how are you? Has your LO arrived? How'd it go??

Krissie - How are you doing? Did you have your first US? 


AFM - Melody is starting to get on her hands and knees and rock back and forth. She's done an "army crawl" a couple of times to get to something she really wanted. It's adorable! We're at my mom's right now. my sister and BIL are going to court the next 2 days for custody hearing, and I'm down here for moral support. We're all very nervous about it, and I think Melody's picking it up because she's been a little extra needy/fussy. Can't wait to go home and get back to our own schedule. 

Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## krissie328

Jess- I hope the custody hearing goes well. I'm sure Melody has picked up on it. 

Yes, I did have a brief ultrasound that slowed one bean with a strong heartbeat. I'm also pretty sure I found it today on the Doppler. <3


----------



## mrscletus

Wow- so much has changed since the last time I checked in... 

Still ntnp over here... I have been an emotional wreck about it lately, but if it isn't meant to be it just isn't. 

Congrats Krissie!! I am so happy for you :)

I will stop back when I have more time.


----------



## cupcake.

Awe so good to hear krissie! You're finally getting your sticky bean :dust:

Haha Mariella still can't get on all fours. She wants to and gets super frustrated but she's just not strong enough yet. She's a heavy baby so i bet it must be hard. 
No babbling like bababa or dadada yet but she's been making so many different voices and sounds and it's so cute. 
And for maybe the last two days I feel like she's really been getting the hang of eating solids, like proper chewing and moving the food around in her mouth using her tongue and swallowing when the food is properly mushed. I'm so proud and also so glad because she is or was a gagger like no other. She LOVES food but she gagged every single time no matter what i gave her and i know it's not dangerous and a very natural response but i'm still glad it's been happening a lot less. She's starting to eat actual portions as well and her fine motor skills are so good i'm pretty sure she'll have her pincer grasp perfected soon. 

Also we changed her bedtime routine a bit, before it was bath, pajamas, bottle, bed. Now we do bottle, bath, jammies, bed. Before a lot of times she actually fell asleep while drinking so when we put her down she was already asleep or at least extremely drowsy. Now when we put her down she's tired obviously but still completely awake and from the first day she has settled herself within 10 minutes no tears at all. We haven't had a bad bedtime like that yet so that made us try to put her down in her crib for naps as well. Until like a week ago i'd put her to our bed for naps and stay next to her for all of it. And naps have been going mostly good as well. I put her down, leave her room and she babbles or blows raspberries to herself, sometimes she whines a little bit. If after 5 minutes she's still talking and wriggling i go back in, give her the pacifier back and rub her lovey on her cheek and go back out and then she gets quiet and falls asleep. For some reason i think she needs me to come in again to realize it's really naptime and then happily falls asleep. 
I know she's still little and has plenty of teeth and sleep regressions ahead but for now i feel so lucky that my baby who was once a colicky mess screaming pretty much all day due to being overtired and overstimulated has become such a good little sleeper. 

Haha sorry for this essay, short version: we're doing pretty great at the moment :rofl:


----------



## todmommy4568

Sorry I haven't checked in, I would rather sleep lol :haha:

Freya was born on her due date and it went great, I am going to share the whole story with all of you when I am less tired...and on my computer instead of my phone haha. We are doing well and finally getting in the swing of things. I have been sleeping on the couch ever since we got home because it was easier with how much we were up at night and I am thinking I will head back to bed in the next couple nights so things are coming together haha


----------



## krissie328

Great to hear from you Shan. Congrats on your little girl.


----------



## cupcake.

Ah congrats shan! 

Mariella has turned into such a story teller haha dadada and bababa-ing up a storm. I love her age right now but at the same time i can't get my head around that she's 8 months and turns 1 in just a mere 4 months! Like what how did that happen


----------



## krissie328

Heike- it sure doesn't seem like 8 months! They really do I incredibly fast. My son turned 3 this months. I seriously have no idea how that happened. 

He is quite the story teller too. He really has a great imagination. However, we have also recently seen that turn into some lying.


----------



## cupcake.

Oh that must be tricky with the lying. 
Also, 11 weeks already how are you feeling?


----------



## krissie328

I'm feeling so good this week. I deep cleaned my kitchen and it was so nice to be able to do something for more than 45 mins at a time.

I go back to work in a week so hopefully it lasts.

I got a reassurance scan yesterday to show and announce to my dad who is coming to town today. Little but was bouncing away with a hb of 178. The picture quality is awful because he was so tucked into my hip and deep . Hopefully next weeks pictures will be better.
 



Attached Files:







20170727_161719-657x749.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## cupcake.

It's so quiet in here. How are you feeling Krissie? Almost halfway there!

Afm, Mariella is 10 months and finally started crawling just before she turned 10 months. She has started to sleep through the night some nights, which is awesome haha I love her age, she keeps getting more fun to interact with.


----------



## krissie328

I can't believe she is already 10 months old! I really enjoyed that stage, up until about 3 Christian was so much fun. He's really challenging right now so it's been tough. 

This pregnancy has been so rough lately. But at least it's been flying by. We find out the gender tomorrow so I'm so excited.


----------



## krissie328

Hey ladies. We had our anatomy scan today. Everything looked good. And we are team :pink: we are both just over the moon.
 



Attached Files:







20170925_104814-620x427.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## cupcake.

Aweee congrats on being team pink, very exciting!! :pink:


----------



## mrscletus

LADIES!!!! I dont remember how to post a pic, its been that long..., BUT I got my BFP this morning!!! 

Technically an October sticky bean... just a year or so later. 

Im totally beside myself and really struggling with how to tell DH. It doesnt seem real since its been 2+ years. But the lines are there on 3 tests- all showing up at about the 3 minute mark. 

Pinch me!!!!


----------



## krissie328

mrscletus said:


> LADIES!!!! I dont remember how to post a pic, its been that long..., BUT I got my BFP this morning!!!
> 
> Technically an October sticky bean... just a year or so later.
> 
> Im totally beside myself and really struggling with how to tell DH. It doesnt seem real since its been 2+ years. But the lines are there on 3 tests- all showing up at about the 3 minute mark.
> 
> Pinch me!!!!

Oh yay! So excited for you. :woohoo:


----------



## mrscletus

Just went and looked at the OP, this thread started 2 years ago


----------



## cupcake.

Aaawe huge congratulations!! :dust: :dust: 

Mariellas Birthday is right around the corner and I cant even believe how a whole year can go by so fast.


----------



## lvksa

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. It is nice to stop by and still see some posts in here! 

Krissie, congratulations on team pink!
mrscletus, congratulations on your bfp!


----------



## todmommy4568

Oh my gosh! So many congratulations on your bfp!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: 

And yay for a little girl and healthy pregnancy krissie!!!


----------



## todmommy4568

I really need to get around to the Facebook adding with you ladies! That is much easier to keep up with anymore lol and then you could all see pictures of Freya, she's so cute :haha: Maybe I will send a private message with my Facebook link to the ladies that want it, let me know!


----------



## cupcake.

Well my little baby girl is now theoretically a toddler! Her firdt birthday was yesterday and i just cant believe how fast her first year of life and my first year of motherhood flew by. 

We had a little cake smash shoot at home, and while she didnt really like the cake it was still fun and very cute.

Shes still not really standing and walking but she understands so much and even though lots of her words sound the same you can definitely tell that she refers to many different things and I have a feeling she might not be a rambunctious physical toddler but rather be very vocal. I feel we might be in for some serious debates in the near future :rofl: 

Shes just perfect and while I am a little sad that the Baby Phase is over, I am so very excited for all her toddler milestones and also no baby fever anywhere in sight yet and probably not for a while haha
 



Attached Files:







801673C9-265C-40C1-BF09-662E04C4D804.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## krissie328

I can't believe it has already been a year! What a sweet little girl. <3


----------



## Blackrain90

Wow! I'm so glad to see the BFP and baby updates from y'all! I'm not really on here much now since my youngest is 18 months and we aren't having more, but if anyone wants to add me to Facebook so we can't follow each other's journeys, you are more than welcome to!! Not sure how to link, but my profile shows /heather.smith.3517563


----------



## mrscletus

So talk about ups and downs... got the bfp, followed by AF back in Oct... another depressing cycle in Nov, so we decided to give up all together. Then today.... wondfo BFP followed by a clear blue digi!!! Im pregnant!!!!!


----------



## krissie328

mrscletus said:


> So talk about ups and downs... got the bfp, followed by AF back in Oct... another depressing cycle in Nov, so we decided to give up all together. Then today.... wondfo BFP followed by a clear blue digi!!! Im pregnant!!!!!

Congratulations! <3


----------



## krissie328

Heather- I tried finding you but didn't have any luck. 

Merry Christmas to all the ladies celebrating.


----------



## cupcake.

mrscletus said:


> So talk about ups and downs... got the bfp, followed by AF back in Oct... another depressing cycle in Nov, so we decided to give up all together. Then today.... wondfo BFP followed by a clear blue digi!!! Im pregnant!!!!!


Awe wonderful news, congrats!!


----------



## mrscletus

Blood work tomorrow. We will see where my levels are. I have a really great feeling. Another digi at dinner-ish time yesterday was a quick positive!


----------



## krissie328

Thats great news! Fx for strong betas tomorrow. Do you have a edd yet? 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## mrscletus

With my calculations from lmp and my luteal phase length, I should be somewhere around the beginning of Sep.


----------



## mrscletus

Got the blood work back!!! 
Hcg is at 2300 and my prog is at 37, doc says this is great news! First u/s is planned for next Thursday, then meet with him in the office. Any good vibes and prayers would be appreciated!


----------



## krissie328

That's great news! Fx for a good scan next week.


----------



## mrscletus

Krissie how are you feeling? 

My scan went ok, it was really too soon to see anything but the gestational sac and the fetal pole. But that looked good, and second round of bloodwork was awesome! Doc is super confident and I have another scan next Friday followed by an apt at his office when he will most likely transfer me to the OB. (Sadly he is not seeing OB patients or delivering babes any longer) 

I am feeling ok- a little sick in the mornings but it passes pretty quickly after I have a bite to eat. I still cannot believe that this is actually happening!! I have to keep pinching myself. What a long journey of ups and downs it has been.


----------



## krissie328

That all sounds positive mrscletus. Fx your next scan goes well. 

Well after seeing my doctor yesterday my blood pressure was still climbing. He doubled my dose of blood pressure meds but said if it keeps going up I'll end up being induced sooner. But the latest he will let me go is January 24th, so that is when my induction is scheduled. I will be 37+2 so hopefully she is healthy.


----------



## cupcake.

Mrscletus good to hear that so far all seems great! So happy that youre finally getting your sticky little bean! 

Krissie, im sorry to hear about your blood pressure! If the 24th is the latest your doctor will let you go, youre soo close to meeting your little girl! Im sure shell be fine :hugs:


----------



## krissie328

Miss Alice Rose is finally here!

I came in on 1/23/18 to start cervical ripening. They did 4 rounds of cytotec. I was not dilating so I asked to change it up about 4. They decided on a folley bulb. That was inserted about 6 pm. I tried to sleep from 8:30-11 but was having some contractions so asked for some Tylenol. At 11:15 I woke up needing to pee so got up and my water went and I was 3 cm. After that the contractions were just on top of each other. She was born right about 1:30 am on 1/25/18. I had requested an epidural but it was all so fast I ended up having her with nothing. There was only my nurse in the room when she was born. 

She was 6 lbs 5 oz, 18 inches long. She is doing so good and I am just so in love with her.
 



Attached Files:







59512-427x759.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## cupcake.

Oh Krissie, huge congrats, she is beautiful and such a beautiful name! Such great news!! :hugs:


----------



## mrscletus

Awe Krissie- what an amazing birth story!! She is perfect. It looks from your profile pic that Christian is going to be a great big brother!! 

We had a second scan on the 19th and got to see/hear the heartbeat- very strong at 160 bpm. I am feeling on top of the world (well except for being tired) and just cannot express how happy I truly am that this worked out finally. We had a long road together huh ladies??


----------



## krissie328

Mrscletus- how lovely that you got to see such a strong heartbeat! It really was a long journey I'm so happy that it finally worked out for you guys.

Christian is doing really well. We are only 6 days in but so far he seems to be adjusting well. Alice is also a very call baby and is getting on a feeding routine pretty quickly so hopefully that continues to help. 

I've continued to struggle with very high bp postpartum. I have a follow up tomorrow because it is scary and combined with bad pitting edema all over I'm worried my preeclampsia hasn't resolved.


----------



## mrscletus

Hey ladies... just thought I would come back and update you. 

After a long and not so comfortable summer pregnancy and a few complications we welcomed our beautiful baby boy on Monday Aug 27th. He was born at 7:09 am via c-section was 8 lbs 14.8 oz and 20 1/4 in!! Big boy. He has lost some weight and we are exclusively breastfeeding, but getting better and stronger everyday. We are also battling jaundice right now so we have a little glow worm :) 

He is pretty much perfect in every way!! 

In other news, the reason for our secondary infertility seems to be the uterus adhesion to my abdomenial Wall... the doc couldnt even do a tubal because it is so bad. They are advising to get a hysterectomy after I am all healed up, we will see, as I spoke to one of the midwives and she suggested that if I dont have pain from the adhesion to just use another form of birth control instead of getting the hysterectomy. I just dont want to be in recovery for an additional 4 weeks. 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## krissie328

Aww congrats on your little boy. That definately sucks they couldn't do the tubal.


----------



## cupcake.

Awe huge congrats! It makes me happy that even though this thread isnt really active anymore, we still share the big updates!


----------

